# 2015 Wrestling Challenge



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Glad someone made the thread, this year I am definitely in!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Meant to do this last year but forgot. Kinda in a wrestling rut right now, but will do it this year.


----------



## mk92071 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm doing it this year!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna try and remember this, but we'll see how long I last.


----------



## Dom Deniro (Jan 5, 2015)

Even though I'm new, I'm in


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i dont understand :i_dunno:


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm in as well this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in again this year. Know I'm going to be nowhere close to the top, so my goal this year is to watch more matches than last year.

Also going to do star ratings this year.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Ill go ahead and say I'm in for 2015. I enjoyed tracking my progress last year, as well as those participating, even though it ended up being quite a bit of work. My goal this year is to actually watch less wrestling than I did the year before, but we'll see how that ends up lol.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna try to watch more wrestling this year than I did last year.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm in.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I am in.



Spoiler: My list so far



01-01-15:
The Ascension vs. Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor (NXT 01/01/15)

01-03-15:
Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 10/24/04)

01-04-15:
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Invasion Attack 2013)
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory by Honor VIII)

01-05-15:
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008)

01-06-15:
Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 01/06/15)
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG DDT4)

01-07-15:
CM Punk vs. John Cena (WWE Night of Champions 2012)
Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact Wrestling 01/07/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Buffalo Stampede)

01-08-15:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)
Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 01/08/15)
Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss (NXT 01/08/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Glory by Honor IV)

01-09-15:
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)
Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005)
AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (House of Glory: Phenomenal Showdown)

01-10-15:
Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Survivor Series 1996)
William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)
Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry (WWE SmackDown 11/29/11)
William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 06/11/11)

01-11-15:
William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 07/15/11)
Chris Masters vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 05/13/10)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah, I am in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will want to number your matches. Also not sure if it is a mistake but you list Ibushi/Nakamura from WK9 twice.



Spoiler: Matches as of 1/10/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

racoonie said:


> You will want to number your matches. Also not sure if it is a mistake but you list Ibushi/Nakamura from WK9 twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was a mistake, and I'll number 'em. 



Spoiler: My list so far



01-01-15:
1. The Ascension vs. Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor (NXT 01/01/15)

01-03-15:
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 10/24/04)

01-04-15:
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Invasion Attack 2013)
4. reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
5. Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
6. TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
7. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
8. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
9. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
10. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
11. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
12. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
13. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory by Honor VIII)

01-05-15:
15. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008)

01-06-15:
16. Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 01/06/15)
17. Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG DDT4)

01-07-15:
18. CM Punk vs. John Cena (WWE Night of Champions 2012)
19. Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact Wrestling 01/07/15)
20. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Buffalo Stampede)

01-08-15:
21. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)
22. Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 01/08/15)
23. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss (NXT 01/08/15)
24. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Glory by Honor IV)

01-09-15:
25. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)
26. Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005)
27. AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (House of Glory: Phenomenal Showdown)

01-10-15:
28. Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Survivor Series 1996)
29. William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)
30. Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry (WWE SmackDown 11/29/11)
31. William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 06/11/11)

01-11-15:
32. William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 07/15/11)
33. Chris Masters vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 05/13/10)
34. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23)
35. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of January. And I'm going to throw in my star ratings as well this year.

New Japan Wrestle Kingdom 9 - 10 matches
4 Way Tag ***3/4
6-man tag *
8-man tag *1/2
Suzuki/Sakuraba ***
Makabe/Ishii ****
Omega/Takuchi ***1/4
Meiyu Tag/Anderson and Gallows ***1/2
Styles/Naito ****
Nakamura/Ibushi *****
Tanahashi/Okada ****3/4

ROH Global Wars - 10 matches
Bennett/ACH **1/4
Elgin/Watanabe **1/4
3-team tag ***
Alexander/Strong ***1/4
3-team tag ***3/4
Evans/Cruise N/R (fuck you all, I'm counting it)
Tanahashi and Liger/Jado and Nakamura ***1/4
4-man **1/2
Styles and Anderson/Gedo and Okada ***
Cole/Steen ***3/4

ROH War of the Worlds - 9 matches
6-man tag **1/4
Decade/Jedo and Gedo **
Lethal/Koshida ***
Bullet Club/Briscoes **3/4
Nakamura/Steen ***1/2
Tanahashi/Bennett ***
ReDRagon/Young Bucks ****1/4
Cole/Liger **3/4
3-way ***1/2

Year to Date total - 29 matches


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: Mid-January Total



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #172)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #172)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #172)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Mid-January matches



1. The Ascension vs. Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor (WWE NXT 01/01/15)
2. Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 10/24/04)
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Invasion Attack 2013)
4. reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
5. Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
6. TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
7. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
8. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
9. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
10. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
11. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
12. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
13. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
14. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory by Honor VIII)
15. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008)
16. Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 01/06/15)
17. Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG DDT4)
18. CM Punk vs. John Cena (WWE Night of Champions 2012)
19. Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact Wrestling 01/07/15)
20. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Buffalo Stampede)
21. Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)
22. Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 01/08/15)
23. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 01/08/15)
24. Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Glory by Honor IV)
25. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)
26. Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005)
27. AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (House of Glory: Phenomenal Showdown)
28. Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Survivor Series 1996)
29. William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)
30. Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry (WWE SmackDown 11/29/11)
31. William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE FCW 06/11/11)
32. William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE FCW 07/15/11)
33. Chris Masters vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 05/13/10)
34. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23)
35. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)
36. Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Joe vs. Kobashi)
37. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Showdown in Motown)
38. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Final Battle 2005)
39. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke (ROH Hell Freezes Over)
40. AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014)
41. Teddy Hart vs. TJ Wilson (ROH Glory by Honor II)
42. Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K (ROH Death Before Dishonor)
43. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
44. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
45. Roman Reigns vs. Luke Harper (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
46. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
47. The Miz vs. Jey Uso (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
48. Brie Bella vs. Paige (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
49. The Ascension vs. Local jobbers (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
50. Dean Ambrose vs. Rusev (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
51. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Unscripted II)
52. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE Main Event 03/04/14)
53. Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36)
54. Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 36)
55. AJ Lee vs. Bayley (WWE NXT 08/21/13)
56. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (WWE Payback 2013)
57. Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Best in the World)
58. The New Day vs. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 01/13/15)
59. The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (PWG DDT4)
60. Chris Benoit vs. William Regal (WWE Velocity 10/02/05)
61. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader (AJPW 02/17/00)
62. Finn Bálor vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
63. Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
64. Charlotte & Natalya vs. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
65. Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
66. Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Weekend of Champions)
67. KENTA vs. Chris Hero (ROH on HDnet 10/12/09)


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Mid January: 250



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Young Bucks vs Juicy Product vs Milk Chocolate vs Amazing Red & Brian XL - Five Borough Wrestling Destiny
2 Spirit Squad vs Flawless & Lawless vs Team Tremendous vs Beaver Boys - Five Borough Wrestling Destiny
3 Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak - Five Borough Wrestling Destiny
4 Kimber Lee vs Annie Social - Five Borough Wrestling Destiny
5 Young Bucks vs Beaver Boys - Five Borough Wrestling Destiny
6 Lucha Dragons vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger - NXT 1/1/15
7 Carmella vs Leva Bates - NXT 1/1/15
8 CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/1/15
9 Ascension vs Hideo Itami & Finn Balor - NXT 1/1/15
10 Amber O' Neal vs Leva Bates - Queens Of Combat 1
11 Amanda Rodriguez & Amy Love vs Miss Rachel & Heather Owens - Queens Of Combat 1
12 Reby Sky vs Nevaeh - Queens Of Combat 1
13 Sojo Bolt vs Jessicka Havok - Queens Of Combat 1
14 Serena Deeb vs Taeler Hendrix - Queens Of Combat 1
1/2
15 Cherry Ramons vs Jessica James - Inspire Pro Wrestling FFFF 2014
16 Tyson Kidd vs Erick Rowan - Superstars 1/1/15
17 Fandango vs R-Truth - Superstars 1/1/15
18 Charlotte vs Sasha Banks - NXT 12/25/14
19 Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan - Smackdown 1/2/15
20 GoldStar & Adam Rose vs Usos & R-Truth - Smackdown 1/2/15
21 Ryback vs Big Show - Smackdown 1/2/15
22 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores - Smackdown 1/2/15
23 Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/2/15
24 Ascension vs Jobbers - Smackdown 1/2/15
25 Roman Reigns vs Rusev - Smackdown 1/2/15
26 Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato - House Of Hardcore IV
27 Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai - House Of Hardcore IV
28 Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo - House Of Hardcore IV
29 CW Anderson vs Hale Collins - House Of Hardcore IV
30 Battle Royal - House Of Hardcore IV
31 Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence - House Of Hardcore IV
32 Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen - House Of Hardcore IV
33 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore IV
34 Chris Hero vs AJ Styles - House Of Hardcore IV
35 Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon - House Of Hardcore IV
36 Brodie Lee vs Kevin Steen vs Slyck vs Jay Freddie - 2CW Living On The Edge 7
1/3
37 Petey Williams vs Sonjay Dutt - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
38 Ivelisse vs Kasey Ray vs Rosita - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
39 Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
40 Chris Masters vs Wes Draven - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
41 Brian Kendrick vs Joey Ryan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
42 EJ Risk & VSK vs Young Bucks vs Bandido Jr & Trent Barreta - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
43 Jorge Santi vs Rhett Titus - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
44 Paul London vs Tony Nese - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
45 Angelina Love vs Cheerleader Melissa vs Serena Deeb - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
46 Colt Cabana vs Ted DiBiase Jr - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
47 John Hennigan vs Matt Morgan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
48 Brian Kendrick vs Tony Nese - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
49 Petey Williams vs John Hennigan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
50 Ted Dibiase Jr vs Matt Morgan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
51 Shane Strickland vs Trent? vs Alex Reynolds vs Jorge Santi - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
52 Sonjay Dutt vs Chuck Taylor - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
53 Taeler Hendrix vs Christina Von Eerie - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
54 Tony Nese vs Trent? - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
55 Ted Dibiase Jr. vs John Hennigan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
56 Team Adrenaline Express vs Team Young Bucks - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
57 Angelina Love vs Ivelisse Velez - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
58 Tony Nese vs John Hennigan - FWE Open Weight Grand Prix Finals
59 Robbie E vs Colt Cabana vs Eric Young - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
60 Alex Reynolds vs Orange Cassidy - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
61 Jorge Santi vs Damien Darling - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
62 Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
63 Sam Shields vs Wes Draven vs Bandido Jr vs Chris Sabin - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
64 Jigsaw & Tony Nese vs Adrenaline Express - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
65 Hania vs Veda Scott - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
66 Drew Galloway vs Carlito - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
67 Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Tommy Dreamer & Ivelisse Velez - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
68 Young Bucks vs The Addiction - FWE Re-Fueled Night 1
69 Winter vs Rosita - FWE Meltdown
70 Tara vs Madison Rayne - FWE Fallout
71 Jackie Haas vs Winter - FWE Haastility
72 Winter vs Brooke Tessmacher - FWE No Limits 2012
73 Maria Kanellis vs Tara - FWE No Limits 2012
74 Winter vs Maria Kanellis - FWE No Limits 2012
75 Rosita vs Maria Kannelis vs Winter - FWE Welcome To The Rumble
76 Jillian Hall vs Maria Kanellis - FWE Dysfunctional Family
77 Jillian Hall & Winter vs Maria Kanellis & Rosita - FWE Dysfunctional Family
78 Melina vs Winter - FWE Big Kabosh
79 Winter vs Maria Kanellis - FWE X
80 Beautiful People vs Katarina Leigh & Maria Kanellis - FWE Back 2 Brooklyn
81 Reby Sky vs Ivelisse Velez - FWE No Limits
1/4
82 Angelina Love vs Maria Kanellis - FWE No Limits
83 Maria Kanellis & Ivelisse Velez vs Katarina Leigh & Angelina Love - FWE Welcome To The Rumble 2
84 Joey Ryan vs Wes Draven - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
85 Jorge Santi, Mat Taven & Mike Law vs Damien Darling, The Rockstar & Mr Tibbs - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
86 JT Dunn vs Bandido Jr - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
87 Colt Cabana vs Johnny Gargano - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
88 Little Guido Maritato vs Alex Reynolds - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
89 Sonjay Dutt vs Chris Sabin - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
90 Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
91 Drew Galloway vs Tommy Dreamer - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
92 The ExerGuys vs Diamond, Inc - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
93 Ivelisse Velez vs Maria Kanellis - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
94 Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
95 The Addiction vs Young Bucks vs Adrenaline Express vs Jigsaw & Tony Nese - FWE Re-Fueled Night 2
96 Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Red Dragon vs Time Splitters - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
97 Bullet Club vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
98 Suzuki-gun vs TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
99 Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
100 Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
101 Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
102 Bullet Club vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
103 AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
104 Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
1/5
106 Battle Royal - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9
107 Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa - House Of Hardcore VI
108 Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi - House Of Hardcore VI
109 Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly - House Of Hardcore VI
110 Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm - House Of Hardcore VI
111 Mil Mascaras vs. Aaron Aguilera - House Of Hardcore VI
112 Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer - House Of Hardcore VI
113 Bad Influence vs Young Bucks - House Of Hardcore VI
114 Suzuki-gun vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
115 Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
116 Suzuki-gun vs TenKoji, Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
117 Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Desperado - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
1/6
118 BULLET CLUB vs Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
119 BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
120 CHAOS vs Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
121 BULLET CLUB vs Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito - NJPW New Year Dash 2015
122 BNB vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 1/5/15
123 Ascension vs Jobbers - Raw 1/5/15
124 Roman Reigns vs Big Show - Raw 1/5/15
125 Natalya vs Nikki Bella - Raw 1/5/15
126 Luke Harper & Erick Rowan - Raw 1/5/15
127 Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 1/5/15
128 Usos & Naomi vs Miz, Damien Sandow & Alicia Fox - Raw 1/5/15
129 Ryback vs Seth Rollins & Kane - Raw 1/5/15
130 Adam Rose vs Big E - Raw 1/5/15
131 Madison Eagles & Shazza McKenzie vs Mighty Mel & Storm - Pacific Pro First Strike
132 Madison Eagles vs Storm - Pacific Pro Second Impact
133 Madison Eagles vs Shazza McKenzie - Pacific Pro Part III
134 Storm vs Shazza McKenzie - Pacific Pro Adrenaline
135 Madison Eagles vs Storm - Pacific Pro Evolution
136 Storm vs Kellie Skater - Pacific Pro Survival
137 Madison Eagles vs Kellie Skater - Pacific Pro Ignition
1/7
138 Paige vs Nikki Bella - Main Event 1/6/15
139 Fandango vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/6/15
140 Jack Swagger vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 1/6/15
1/8
141 Aztec Warfare - Lucha Underground 1/7/15
142 Kurt Angle vs MVP - TNA 1/7/15
143 Wolves vs James Storm & Abyss - TNA 1/7/15
144 Low Ki vs Austin Aries - TNA 1/7/15
145 KO Battle Royal - TNA 1/7/15
146 Bobby Roode vs Lashley - TNA 1/7/15
147 Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 2
148 Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 3
149 Candice LeRae vs Veda Scott - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 3
150 Abyss vs Christian Faith - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 3
1/9
151 Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel - NXT 1/8/15
152 Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/8/15
153 Chad Gable vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/8/15
154 Lucha Dragons vs Vaudevillians - NXT 1/8/15
155 Heidi Lovelace vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer Volume 60
156 Mia Yim vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer Volume 60
157 Crazy Mary Dobson & Mary Lee Rose vs Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb - Shimmer Volume 60
158 Thunderkitty vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer Volume 60
159 Kana vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer Volume 60
160 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez - Shimmer Volume 60
161 Santana Garrett vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer Volume 60
162 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer Volume 60
163 Madison Eagles vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer Volume 60
164 Hikaru Shida vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer Volume 60
165 Cheerleader Melissa vs LuFisto - Shimmer Volume 60
1/10
166 Big E vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 1/9/15
167 Ascension vs Jobbers - Smackdown 1/9/15
168 Alicia Fox vs Naomi - Smackdown 1/9/15
169 Usos vs Goldstar vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/9/15
170 Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins & Big Show - Smackdown 1/9/15
171 Jewells Malone vs Nevaeh - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
172 Brittany Blake vs Leva Bates - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
173 Annie Social vs David Starr - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
174 Cherry Bomb vs Solo Darling - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
175 Niya vs Tessa Blanchard - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
176 Athena vs Hania Huntress - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
177 D'Arcy Dixon vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
178 JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
179 Jenny Rose vs Lufisto - WSU Breaking Barriers 2014
1/11
180 Jack Swagger vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 1/8/15
181 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Superstars 1/8/15
182 Angeldust vs Chasity Taylor - AIW Girls Night Out 13
183 Annie Social vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 13
184 Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale - AIW Girls Night Out 13
185 Alexia Nicole vs Jasmin - AIW Girls Night Out 13
186 Jenny Rose vs Mary Elizabeth Monroe - AIW Girls Night Out 13
187 Tessa Blanchard vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 13
188 Heidi Lovelace vs Mia Yim - AIW Girls Night Out 13
189 Allysin Kay vs Athena - AIW Girls Night Out 13
190 Angeldust vs Xandra Bale - AIW Girls Night Out 14
191 Chasity Taylor vs Tessa Blanchard - AIW Girls Night Out 14
192 Allysin Kay vs Jenny Rose - AIW Girls Night Out 14
193 Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Taeler Hendrix - AIW Girls Night Out 14
194 Barely Legal vs The Social Network - AIW Girls Night Out 14
195 Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 14
196 Athena vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 14
1/12
197 Savannah Evans vs Miss Diss Lexia - Queens Of Combat 3
198 Amanda Rodriguez vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Queens Of Combat 3
199 Sojo Bolt & Dani Jax vs Jessie Kaye & Roni Nichole - Queens Of Combat 3
200 Angelina Love vs Nevaeh - Queens Of Combat 3
201 Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard - Queens Of Combat 3
202 Jessicka Havok vs LuFisto - Queens Of Combat 3
203 Lucha Sisters vs World's Cutest Tag Team - Queens Of Combat 3
204 Buxx Belmar & Matt Tremont vs Greg Excellent & Sexxxy Eddy - CZW COD XVI
205 Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs Caleb Konley vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Mike Bailey - CZW COD XVI
206 American Wolves vs OI4K - CZW COD XVI
207 Biff Busick vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Sozio - CZW COD XVI
1/13
208 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 1/12/15
209 New Day vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - Raw 1/12/15
210 Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper - Raw 1/12/15
211 Alicia Fox vs Naomi - Raw 1/12/15
212 Miz vs Jey Uso - Raw 1/12/15
213 Paige vs Brie Bella - Raw 1/12/15
214 Ascension vs Jobbers - Raw 1/12/15
215 Dean Ambrose vs Rusev - Raw 1/12/15
216 Osirian Portal vs World's Cutest Tag Team - DreamWave Survival Of The Fittest 2014
217 Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cage - DreamWave Survival Of The Fittest 2014
1/14
218 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/13/15
219 Ascension vs Jobbers - Main Event 1/13/15
220 Rusev vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/13/15
221 New Day vs Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Adam Rose - Main Event 1/13/15
222 Santana Garrett vs Nevaeh - Shimmer Volume 61
223 Crazy Mary Dobson vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer Volume 61
224 Mia Yim vs Angie Skye - Shimmer Volume 61
225 Thunderkitty vs Taylor Made - Shimmer Volume 61
226 Heidi Lovelace vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer Volume 61
227 Leva Bates vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer Volume 61
228 MsChif vs Miss Natural - Shimmer Volume 61
229 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez - Shimmer Volume 61
230 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb - Shimmer Volume 61
231 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer Volume 61
232 Kana vs Madison Eagles vs Hikaru Shida - Shimmer Volume 61
233 LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer Volume 61
1/15
234 Aerostar vs Argenis vs Angelico vs Cage - Lucha Underground 1/14/15
235 King Cuerno vs Drago - Lucha Underground 1/14/15
236 Fenix vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground 1/14/15
237 Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor - NXT 1/14/15
238 Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 1/14/15
239 Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Charlotte & Natalya - NXT 1/14/15
240 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/14/15
241 Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling vs Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer Volume 62
242 Leva Bates vs Veda Scott - Shimmer Volume 62
243 Kay Lee Ray vs Vanessa Kraven - Shimmer Volume 62
244 Ivelisse vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer Volume 62
245 Athena vs Candice LeRae - Shimmer Volume 62
246 Mercedes Martinez vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer Volume 62
247 Thunderkitty vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer Volume 62
248 Hikaru Shida vs Evie - Shimmer Volume 62
249 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles - Shimmer Volume 62
250 Cheerleader Melissa vs LuFisto - Shimmer Volume 62





Spoiler: Promotions



FWE - 59
WWE - 53
Shimmer - 33
NJPW - 19
AIW - 19
House Of Hardcore - 17
WSU - 9
Pacific Pro - 7
QOC - 7
TNA - 5
Queens Of Combat - 5
Five Borough Wrestling - 5
Lucha Underground - 4
CZW - 4
DreamWave - 2
Inspire Pro - 1
2CW - 1


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like more competition this year, hope everybody enjoys watching and keeping track of the wrestling matches that they watch.


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Spoiler: Mid-January Matches



_ 

*01/01/2015
02/01/2015	*
1.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 31/1/2010) *** 1/2 
*03/01/2015 * 
2.	Jushin Liger & Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Taka Michinoku & Taichi & Desperado	(NJPW Big Pro Wrestling Festival 2015) * 1/2
*04/01/2015	* 
3.	15-Man New Japan Rumble (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
4.	reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
5.	Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Tomoaki Honma	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
6.	Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste and Toru Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton X Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) ** 3/4
7.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
8.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
9.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
10.	Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
11.	AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
12.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
*05/01/2015	* 
14.	Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA	(DDT New Year Lottery Special 2015) ** 3/4
15.	Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe (NOAH European Navigation 2008) *** 
*06/01/2015* 
16.	Go Shiozaki and Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji	(NOAH European Navigation 2008)	*** 3/4
17.	Toru Yano and Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Years Dash 2015) ** 3/4
18.	Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) *** 3/4
*07/01/2015* 
19.	TAKA Michinoku and Taichi vs. Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask IV	(NJPW New Years Dash 2015)	* 3/4
20.	Masanobu Fuchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Ultimo Dragon vs. Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi	(AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	* 3/4
21.	Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (NJPW Wrestling World 2004) *** 1/2
*08/01/2015 
09/01/2015 
10/01/2015 
11/01/2015* 
22.	Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao (AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	** 3/4
23.	KENSO vs. Ryuji Hijikata (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) **
24.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett	(WWE RAW 14/04/2014)	***
*12/01/2015* 
25.	Kurt Angle vs. MVP (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) **
26.	The Revolution vs. The Wolves (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
27.	Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
28.	KnockOut Battle Royal (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) *
29.	Bobby Lashley vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
*13/01/2015 
14/01/2015 
15/01/2015* 
30.	Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 07/01/2015)	***
31. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015)	***
32.	John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
33.	Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
34.	Hot And Spicy vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/2
35.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ** 
36.	Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/4_


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is my match watched count for 2015.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's 2015 Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-2-2015

1 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
2 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose & Gold And Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS R-Truth & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
3 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
4 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
5 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
6 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

1-5-2015

7 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (2 out 3 Falls Ic Championship)
8 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
9 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
10 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
11 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper (Special Referee match/Special Ref = J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
12 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bray Wyatt (Ambulance Match)
13 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
14 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
15 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Big E

1-6-2015

16 (WWE NXT) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
17 (WWE NXT) Carmella VS Blue Pants
18 (WWE NXT) CJ Parker VS Baron Corbin
19 (WWE NXT) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Hideo Itami & Finn Balor
20 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) John Morrison & Eli Cottonwood VS Zach Ryder & Titus O'Neil
21 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) MVP & Percy Watson VS Cody Rhodes & Husky Harris
22 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
23 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
24 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Sabu VS U-Gene
25 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
26 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
27 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
28 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)
29 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
30 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
31 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
32 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
33 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
34 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
35 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
36 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
37 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
38 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
39 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-7-2015

40 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
41 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
42 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
43 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
44 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
45 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
46 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
47 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
48 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson
49 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
50 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
51 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
52 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
53 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
54 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)
55 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
56 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

1-8-2015

57 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Kurt Angle VS MVP (Streetfight)
58 (TNA Impact Wrestling) The Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) VS The Wolves (Davey Richard & Eddie Edwards) TNA Tag Team Championship)
59 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Low Ki VS Austin Aries (X division Championship)
60 (TNA Impact Wrestling) TNA Knockouts Championship Battle Royal
61 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Bobby Lashley VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
62 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
63 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
64 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
65 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
66 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
67 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
68 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)
69 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
70 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
71 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
72 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
73 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
74 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
75 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
76 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-9-2015

77 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Killer Kyle VS Doug Furnas
78 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Orton Jr. Dick Slater VS The Mongolian Stomper & Ronnie Garvin (Legends Tag Team Macth)
79 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Brian Lee & Chris Candido VS The Rock'N'Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) (SMW Tag Team Championship)
80 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) VS The Heavenly Bodies (Jimmy Del Ray and Tom Prichard)
81 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Dirty White Boy VS Terry "Bamm Bamm" Gordy (SMW Heavyweight Championship)
82 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) VS The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fulton) (SMW Tag Team Championship/Barb Wire Cage/Special Ref Bob Armstrong) (Fire On The Mountain 1992)
83 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Armstrong & Tracy Smothers & Hawk VS Dory Funk & Terry Funk & Bruiser Bedlam
84 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Adam Rose
85 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
86 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
87 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
88 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett
89 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show) VS Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

1-10-2015

90 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
91 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
92 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS The Human Tornado
93 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
94 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
95 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
96 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
97 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
98 (WSX Episode 4) Matt Sydal VS Scorpio Sky
99 (WSX Episode 4) Keepin' It Gangsta (Ruckus & Babi Slymm) VS That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan)

1-11-2015

100 (WSX Episode 5) Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
101 (WSX Episode 5) 6-Pac VS The Human Tornado
102 (WSX Episode 5) Deilkado VS Arik Cannon
103 (WSX Episode 6) Scorpio Sky VS Jack Evans
104 (WSX Episode 6) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS D.I.F.H (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)

1-12-2015

105 (WSX Episode 7) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
106 (WSX Episode 7) The Human Tornado VS Matt Sydal
107 (WSX Episode 7) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
108 (WSX Episode 8) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado)
109 (WSX Episode 8) Ricky Banderas VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
110 (WSX Episode 9) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
111 (WSX Episode 9) Scorpio Sky VS 6-Pac
112 (WSX Episode 9) Jack Evans VS The Human Tornado
113 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
114 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage time bomb deathmatch)
115 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
116 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
117 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
118 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
119 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
120 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Rhino VS Rob Conway
121 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
122 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
123 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins (LumberJack Match)
124 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
125 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Luke Harper
126 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Alicia Fox (1 Arm tied Behind The Back Match)
127 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
128 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Paige
129 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
130 (WWE RAW) Ambrose VS Rusev

1-13-2015

131 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
132 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
133 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
134 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
135 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
136 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
137 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
138 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
139 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
140 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
141 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
142 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
143 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
144 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
145 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)
146 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Goldust VS Savio Vega (WWF IC Championship)
147 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Vader VS Fatu
148 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Yoshihiro Tajiri & Ken Patterson
149 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Aldo Montoya VS Mankind

1-14-2015

150 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart Gunn) VS Yokozuna & Owen Hart VS Razor Ramon & Savio Vega VS 1-2-3 Kid &Sycho Sid
151 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Henry Godwinn VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Arkansas Hog Pen Match - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
152 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) King Mabel VS Diesel

1-15-2015

153 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Hakushi VS Double J Jeff Jarrett
154 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Ahmed Johnson VS Jeff Brettler
155 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Goldust VS Aldo Montoya
156 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Bret Hart VS British Bulldog (WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
157 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
158 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
159 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
160 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
161 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
162 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
163 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
164 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
165 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
166 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
167 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
168 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
169 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)


Total so far 169


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

State of emergency in downeast Maine due to the big blizzard means no work for me today - which means I plan to binge watch some wrestling today!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of January

CHIKARA King of Trios 2014 - 23 matches
Team UK/Bloc Party **1/2
GEKIDO/Pirate Guys **1/4
Flood/Spirit Squad *
Flood/Spectral Envoy **
Old Fashioned/Devestation *1/2
3peck0/Flood *1/4
Golden Trio/LAX **1/4
Colony/Colony XF **1/2
4-Way Elimination ***1/2
3peck0/GEKIDO **1/2
Coronado/Spud **1/4
Team UK/Devestation **1/4
4-Way Elimination ***
Golden Trio/Spirit Squad **
Remington/Yamamoto **1/4
Colony/Flood **1/4
GOlden Trio/Flood **1/4
Devestation/3peck0 **1/4
Andrews/Grimsley **1/2
Gauntlet Tag *
8-man tag **1/2
Shynron/Sanada **3/4
Devestation/Golden Trio **1/2

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 - 5 matches
Ascension/Outlaws *
Usos/Miz and Mizdow **1/2
Bellas/Natalya and Paige *
Triple Threat ****1/2
Royal Rumble *1/2

2nd half of January - 28 matches
Year to date total - 57 matches


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Updated my list for the end of Jan.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

290 for January for me. Started watching the Network a little more. Some months I dont even touch it and Ive had it since it started....



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. 

Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa 

Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 

DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi 

Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA 

vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu 

Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo 

vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. 

Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun 

Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. 

Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide 

Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & 

Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. 

Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus 

Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & 

HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & 

Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji 

Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & 

Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota 

& Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & 

Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji 

Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate 

Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki 

Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino 

& Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour 

Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka 

& Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Total of 125 matches watched so far.



Spoiler: January



*** JANUARY ***


(04/01/2015)

- NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (04/01/2015)
1. reDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Young Bucks vs. Forever Hooligans
2. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Jeff Jarrett
3. TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. Killer Elite Squad, Shelton X. Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka
4. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
5. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii
6. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
7. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows
8. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
9. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada
- NJPW G1 Climax 24, Day 12 (10/08/2014)
11. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazuchika Okada


(07/01/2015)

- NJPW G1 Climax 24, Day 7 (01/08/2014)
12. AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki
- NWA StarrCade 1984 (22/11/1984)
13. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes
- NWA StarrCade 1985 (28/11/1985)
14. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes
- DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014 (17/08/2014)
15. Sanshiro Takagi & Jun Kasai Vs Minoru Suzuki & Michael Nakazawa 


(11/01/2015)

- WWE NXT #258 (08/01/2015)
16. Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel
17. Tyler Breeze vs. Chad Gable
18. The Lucha Dragons vs. The Vaudevillains
- WWE RAW #96 (23/01/1995)
19. The Smoking Gunns vs. 1-2-3 Kid & Bob Holly
20. IRS vs. Buck Quartermaine
21. British Bulldog vs. Black Phantom


(12/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #97 (30/01/1995)
22. Mabel vs. King Kong Bundy
23. Ricky Santana vs. Hakushi
24. Aldo Montoya vs. David Sierra
25. Smoking Gunns vs. 1-2-3 Kid & Bob Holly
26. Kama vs. Jumbo Berretta


(13/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #98 (06/02/1995)
27. Men On A Mission & Lex Luger vs. IRS, Tatanka & King Kong Bundy 
28. Man Mountain Rock vs. Charlie Hunter
29. Mantaur vs. Leroy Howard
30. Razor Ramon vs. Frankie Lancaster
31. Henry Godwinn vs. Bill Weaver
- WWE RAW #1129 (12/01/2015)
32. Dean Ambrose vs. Rusev
- WWE RAW #99 (20/02/1995)
33. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Gary Sabaugh
34. Adam Bomb vs. Rip Rogers
35. The Blu Brothers vs. Mark Starr & Leroy Howard
36. Diesel vs. Jeff Jarrett


(14/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #100 (27/02/1995)
37. Lex Luger vs. Tatanka
38. Owen Hart vs. Larry Santo
39. Doink the Clown vs. Bob Cook
40. Kama vs. Ken Raper


(15/01/2015)

- WWE NXT #259 (15/01/2015)
41. Tyson Kidd vs. Finn Balor
42. Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
43. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn


(16/01/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #804 (15/01/2015)
44. Bad News Barrett vs. Sin Cara
45. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane


(17/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #101 (06/03/1995)
46. Shawn Michaels vs. British Bulldog
47. Bob Backlund vs. Buck Quartermaine
48. Steven Dunn vs. Duke Droese
- NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XIX (06/06/2012)
49. PAC vs. Prince Devitt
- WWE RAW #102 (13/03/1995)
50. The Headshrinkers vs. The Blu Brothers
51. Jeff Jarrett vs. Barry Horowitz
52. Jerry Lawler vs. Bret Hart
- NJPW Dominion 6.21 (21/06/2014)
53. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet
- NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show (06/03/2014)
54. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi
- WWE RAW #103 (20/03/1995)
55. Henry Godwinn vs. Razor Ramon
56. King Kong Bundy vs. Raven Clark & Adam Croomes
57. The Heavenly Bodies vs. The Smoking Gunns


(18/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #104 (27/03/1995)
58. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart
- WWE WrestleMania XI (02/04/1995)
59. British Bulldog & Lex Luger vs. The Blu Brothers
60. Jeff Jarrett vs. Razor Ramon
61. The Undertaker vs. King Kong Bundy
62. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. The Smoking Gunns
63. Bret Hart vs. Bob Backlund
64. Diesel vs. Shawn Michaels
65. Lawrence Taylor vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
- WWE RAW #105 (03/04/1995)
66. Hakushi vs. Bob Holly
67. Lex Luger & British Bulldog vs. Well Dunn
68. Bull Nakano vs. Alundra Blayze
69. Men On A Mission vs. Ben Jordan & Tony Roy


(19/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #106 (10/04/1995)
70. Tatanka vs. Adam Bomb
71. The Headshrinkers vs. Tony DeVito & Mike Bell
72. Kama vs. Scott Taylor
73. Owen Hart, Yokozuna & Hakushi vs. Bret Hart, Bob Holly & 1-2-3 Kid


(20/01/2015)

- DREAMWAVE Misfortune (01/03/2014)
74. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs. Christian Rose & Matt Cage
- WWE RAW #1130 (19/01/2015)
75. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett
- WWE RAW #107 (17/04/1995)
76. Duke Droese vs. Jean-Pierre Lafitte
77. Doink the Clown vs. Roy Raymond
78. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. 1-2-3 Kid & Bob Holly
79. Henry Godwinn vs. Rich Myers


(21/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #108 (24/04/1995)
80. The Smoking Gunns vs. Brooklyn Brawler & Barry Horowitz
81. Bertha Faye vs. La Pantera Serena
82. Diesel vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
83. Aldo Montoya vs. The Black Phantom


(22/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #109 (01/05/1995)
84. Lex Luger & British Bulldog vs. Ron Hagan & George Anderson
85. Bob Holly vs. Butler Stevens
86. Mantaur vs. Sonny Rogers
87. Adam Bomb vs. Dave Sigfrid
88. Men On A Mission vs. Kevin Kruger & Bill Duke
- WWE NXT #260 (21/01/2015)
89. Finn Balor vs. Curtis Axel
90. The Vaudevillains vs. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy
91. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze


(25/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #110 (08/05/1995)
92. Jeff Jarrett vs. Doink the Clown
93. Hakushi vs. Gary Scott
94. Owen Hart vs. Bart Gunn


(26/01/2015)

- WWE Royal Rumble (25/01/2015)
95. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
96. New Age Outlaws vs. The Ascension
97. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos
98. The Bella Twins vs. Natalya & Paige
99. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar
100. 30-Man Royal Rumble


(27/01/2015)

- WWE In Your House (14/05/1995)
101. Hakushi vs. Bret Hart
102. Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie vs. Razor Ramon
103. Mabel vs. Adam Bomb
104. Smoking Gunns vs. Yokozuna & Owen Hart
105. Bret Hart vs. Jerry Lawler
106. Sycho Sid vs. Diesel
- Michinoku Pro (10/10/1997)
107. The Undertaker vs. Jinsei Shinzaki
- WWE RAW #111 (15/05/1995)
108. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Bill Weaver & Nick Barbieri
109. Man Mountain Rock vs. Mike Sharpe
110. Bob Holly vs. Mantaur
111. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. IRS


(28/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #112 (22/05/1995)
112. Razor Ramon vs. Mike Bell
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. John Crystal
114. Lex Luger & British Bulldog vs. Tony DeVito & Bill Payne
115. Kama vs. Barry Horowitz
116. King Kong Bundy vs. Shawn Michaels


(30/01/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #806 (29/01/2015)
117. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
- WWE NXT #261 (28/01/2015)
118. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs. The Lucha Dragons
119. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
120. Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey


(31/01/2015)

- WWE RAW #113 (29/05/1995)
121. Sycho Sid vs. Mike Khoury
122. Adam Bomb vs. Bob Cook
123. Hakushi vs. John Snakowski
124. Men On A Mission vs. Gary Scott & Aaron Ferguson
125. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Undertaker


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: My list



01-01-15:
The Ascension vs. Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor (WWE NXT 01/01/15)

01-03-15:
Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 10/24/04)

01-04-15:
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Invasion Attack 2013)
reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Bullet Club vs. TenKoji & Tomoaki Honma (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
TMDK, Naomichi Marufuji & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory by Honor VIII)

01-05-15:
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008)

01-06-15:
Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 01/06/15)
Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG DDT4)

01-07-15:
CM Punk vs. John Cena (WWE Night of Champions 2012)
Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact Wrestling 01/07/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Buffalo Stampede)

01-08-15:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)
Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 01/08/15)
Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 01/08/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Glory by Honor IV)

01-09-15:
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)
Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005)
AJ Styles vs. Ricochet (House of Glory: Phenomenal Showdown)

01-10-15:
Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Survivor Series 1996)
William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)
Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry (WWE SmackDown 11/29/11)
William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE FCW 06/11/11)

01-11-15:
William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE FCW 07/15/11)
Chris Masters vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 05/13/10)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)

01-12-15:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Joe vs. Kobashi)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Showdown in Motown)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Final Battle 2005)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke (ROH Hell Freezes Over)
AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014)

01-13-15:
Teddy Hart vs. TJ Wilson (ROH Glory by Honor II)
Jeff Hardy vs. Joey Matthews vs. Krazy K (ROH Death Before Dishonor)
Seth Rollins vs. John Cena (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Roman Reigns vs. Luke Harper (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Naomi vs. Alicia Fox (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
The Miz vs. Jey Uso (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Brie Bella vs. Paige (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
The Ascension vs. Local jobbers (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Dean Ambrose vs. Rusev (WWE RAW 01/12/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Unscripted II)
Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE Main Event 03/04/14)
Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 36)
Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 36)

01-14-15:
AJ Lee vs. Bayley (WWE NXT 08/21/13)
AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (WWE Payback 2013)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Best in the World)
The New Day vs. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 01/13/15)
The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (PWG DDT4 2009)

01-15-15:
Chris Benoit vs. William Regal (WWE Velocity 10/02/05)
Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader (AJPW 02/17/00)
Finn Bálor vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
Charlotte & Natalya vs. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Weekend of Champions)
KENTA vs. Chris Hero (ROH on HDnet 10/12/09)
Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE SmackDown 01/15/15)
The Usos & Naomi vs. The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE SmackDown 01/15/15)

01-16-15:
Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (WWE SmackDown 01/15/15)
Bad News Barrett vs. Sin Cara (WWE SmackDown 01/15/15)
Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. Big Show, Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE SmackDown 01/15/15)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Weekend of Champions)
Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE RAW 09/16/13)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Ring of Homicide)
Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Low Ki (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Conrad Kennedy III (ROH Throwdown)

01-17-15:
Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk (ROH Reborn: Stage One)
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2014)
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)

01-18-15:
The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus (WWE SmackDown 01/31/14)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide (ROH Chi-Town Struggle)
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (PWG Seven)
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (PWG Guerre Sans Frontiéres)

01-19-15:
Los Guerreros vs. Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle (WWE Rebellion 2002)

01-20-15:
Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs. Chris Dickinson & Shanna (WSU Mutiny)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor IV)
Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Paige & Natalya vs. Alicia Fox & Summer Rae (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Rusev vs. R-Truth (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Jey Uso vs. The Miz (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
John Cena vs. Big Show, Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE RAW 01/19/15)
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW Power Struggle 2013)
Blue Demon, Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. (Lucha Underground 10/29/14)
Son of Havoc vs. Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 10/29/14)
Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 10/29/14)
Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs. Cortez Castro & Cisco (Lucha Underground 11/05/14)
Son of Havoc & Ivelisse Velez vs. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. & Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 11/05/14)
Blue Demon, Jr. vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 11/05/14)

01-21-15:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana (ROH War of the Wire II)

01-22-15:
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE SmackDown 03/18/04)
Randy Savage vs. Bret Hart (WWF Saturday Night's Main Event 11/28/87)
Curtis Axel vs. Finn Bálor (WWE NXT 01/21/15)
Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 01/21/15)
The Vaudevillains vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 01/21/15)
Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 01/21/15)
Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE SmackDown 01/22/15)
Ryback vs. Rusev (WWE SmackDown 01/22/15)
Naomi vs. Brie Bella (WWE SmackDown 01/22/15)
Luke Harper vs. Erick Rowan (WWE SmackDown 01/22/15)
Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE SmackDown 01/22/15)
Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Survivor Series 2007)
The Undertaker vs. Chris Benoit (WWF RAW is WAR 08/14/00)
Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (WWE SmackDown 07/21/05)

01-23-15:
Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (ROH Time to Man Up)
Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Unified)
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Turning Point 2009)
Finlay vs. Chris Benoit (WWE SmackDown 05/05/06)
Desmond Wolfe vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Final Resolution 2009)

01-24-15:
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (WWF SummerSlam 1994)
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2013)
Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio (WWE SmackDown 07/27/12)

01-25-15:
KENTA vs. Takeshi Sugiura (NOAH Ark New Chapter)
Triple H vs. Kurt Angle (MCW TV 03/03/01)

01-26-15:
The New Day vs. Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)
The Ascension vs. New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)
The Usos vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)
The Bella Twins vs. Paige & Natalya (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)
30-Man Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)

01-27-15:
Daniel Bryan vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE SmackDown 08/05/11)

01-28-15:
Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH War of the Worlds)
Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Bragging Rights 2010)

01-29-15:
Alberto El Patron vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling 01/24/15)
Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 01/28/15)
Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 01/28/15)
Charlotte & Bayley vs. Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 01/28/15)
Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 01/28/15)

01-30-15:
CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE No Way Out 2012)
Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH 08/01/05)
Roman Reigns vs. Big Show (WWE SmackDown 01/29/15)
Jey Uso vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE SmackDown 01/29/15)
Goldust & Stardust vs. The Ascension (WWE SmackDown 01/29/15)
Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE SmackDown 01/29/15)

01-31-15:
John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE SummerSlam 2014)
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation)



148 matches watched so far.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*JANUARY:*

Total: *343*

WWF/WWE: *127*
WCW: *41*
DDT: *37*
NJPW: *36*
TNA: *20*
Dragon Gate: *16*
STARDOM: *16*
BJW: *15*
Pro Wrestling NOAH: *13*
Kaientai Dojo: *12*
AJPW: *11*
Chikara: *11*
Pro Wrestling ZERO1: *4*
Fortune Dream: *2*
Lucha Underground: *1*
PWG: *1*
REINA: *1*
ROH: *1*



Spoiler: #1



1) Erick Rowan vs Antonio Cesaro - WWE: Superstars 12/22/14

2) Titus O'Neil vs Justin Gabriel - WWE: Superstars 12/22/14

3) Erick Rowan vs Tyson Kidd - WWE: Superstars 12/29/14

4) Fandango vs R-Truth - WWE: Superstars 12/29/14

5) *NXT Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks - NXT: #128 12/12/14

6) Kalisto & Sin Cara II vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger - NXT: #129 12/12/14

7) Leva Bates vs Carmella - NXT: #129 12/12/14

8) Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker - NXT: #129 12/12/14

9) Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Konnor & Viktor - NXT: #129 12/12/14

10) Charlotte vs Sasha Banks - WWE: Main Event 12/30/14

11) Titus O'Neil vs Justin Gabriel - WWE: Main Event 12/30/14

12) *Halloween Costume Battle Royal*
Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Natalya vs Alicia Fox vs Naomi vs Summer Rae vs Layla vs Emma vs Cameron - WWE: Smackdown 10/28/14

13) Kane vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE: Smackdown 10/28/14

14) Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE: Smackdown 10/28/14

15) Ryback vs Heath Slater - WWE: Smackdown 10/28/14

16) *Trick or Treat Street Fight*
Dean Ambrose vs Antonio Cesaro - WWE: Smackdown 10/28/14

17) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Yuji Okabayashi & Yuji Hino vs Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazuki Hashimoto - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

18) *Vacant BJW Strong World Heavyweight Championship*
Shuji Ishikawa vs Ryuichi Kawakami - BJW: Death Vegas 2014 12/12/14

19) *Goddesses of STARDOM Championship*
Nanae Takahashi & Kairi Hojo(c) vs Yoshiko & Io Shirai - STARDOM: STARDOM Queen Tradition 11/3/14

20) Kellie Skater vs Reo Hazuki - STARDOM: STARDOM Queen Tradition 11/3/14

21) *Three Way Match*
Kyoko Kimura & Kris Wolf vs Kaori Yoneyama & Hatsuhonode Kamen vs Mystique & Star Fire - STARDOM: STARDOM Queen Tradition 11/3/14

22) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

23) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Mokoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takeo - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

24) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Daisuke Sekimoto & Antonio Honda vs Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

25) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

26) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round Hardcore Match*
Ryuji Ito & Jaki Numazawa vs Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

27) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano vs Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

28) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament First Round*
Taka Michinoku & Great Kojika vs Sanshiro Takagi & Abdullah Kobayashi - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

29) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Second Round*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Mokoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

30) Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

31) Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, & R-Truth vs Goldust, Stardust, & Adam Rose - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

32) Big Show vs Ryback - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

33) Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Diego & Fernando - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

34) Konnor & Viktor vs Rhett Titus & Lance Anoai - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

35) Roman Reigns vs Alexander Rusev - WWE: Smackdown 12/28/14

36) *TNA Knockouts Championship*
Jessicka Havok(c) vs Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #536 9/17/14

37) Matt Hardy vs Magnus - TNA: Impact #536 9/17/14

38) Knux, Crazzy Steve, & Rebel vs Zema Ion, Jesse Godderz, & Angelina Love - TNA: Impact #536 9/17/14

39) Tyrus vs Shark Boy - TNA: Impact #536 9/17/14

40) *Four Way Elimination Match*
Robert Roode vs Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries vs Eric Young - TNA: Impact #536 9/17/14

41) Manami Toyota vs Daizee Haze - Chikara: Eye to Eye

42) *Chikara Tag Team Championship - Two out of Three Falls*
Claudio Castagnoli & Ares(c) vs Shane Matthews & Scott Parker - Chikara: Eye to Eye

43) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Second Round*
Ryuji Ito & Jaki Numazawa vs Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

44) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Second Round*
HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano vs Taka Michinoku & Great Kojika - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

45) *Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round*
Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering - AJPW: 9/15/14

46) *Triple Crown Championship*
Joe Doering(c) vs Go Shiozaki - AJPW: 10/29/14

47) *Triple Crown Championship*
Joe Doering(c) vs Go Shiozaki - AJPW: 1/3/15

48) Keisuke Ishii, Soma Takeo, Toru Owashi, & Kazuki Hirata vs Antonio Honda, Yasu Urano, MIKAMI, & DJ Nira - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

49) Mokoto Oishi vs Akito - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

50) Sanshiro Takagi vs Bernard Ackah - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

51) *DDT Ironman Heavyweight Championship*
LiLiCo(c) vs YOSHIHIKO - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

52) *WWE Intercontinetnal Championship - Two out of Three Falls Match*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

53) Konnor & Viktor vs ??? - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

54) Roman Reigns vs Big Show - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

55) Natalya vs Nikki Bella - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

56) Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

57) *Ambulance Match*
Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

58) Mike Mizanin, Damien Sandow, & Alicia Fox vs Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, & Naomi - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

59) *Handicap Match*
Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

60) Big E. Langston vs Adam Rose - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/5/15

61) Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Yuji Nagata, & Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

62) *NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Chase Owens(c) vs BUSHI - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

63) *NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima(c) vs Lance Archer & Davey-Boy Smith Jr. - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

64) Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

65) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley(c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

66) *Texas Death Match*
Vader vs Cactus Jack - WCW: Worldwide 4/30/94

67) *Submit or Surrender Match*
Bobby Eaton vs Johnny B. Badd - WCW: Worldwide 10/15/91

68) Vader vs Mike McReynolds - WCW: Worldwide 11/5/91

69) *WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy(c) vs Rey Mysterio - WWE: WrestleMania XIX

70) *WWF Hardcore Championship - 15 Minute Battle Royal*
Crash Holly(c) vs Bob Holly vs Tazz vs Bradshaw vs Faarooq vs Viscera vs Taka Michinoku vs Shoichi Funaki vs Mosh vs Trasher vs Rodney vs Pete Gas vs Joey Abs - WWF: WrestleMania 16

71) Al Snow vs Marc Mero - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

72) Animal, Hawk, & Darren Drozdov vs 8-Ball, Skull, & Paul Ellering - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

73) *WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinoku(c) vs Christian - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

74) *No DQ Match*
Jimmy Rave, Alex Shelley, & Abyss vs Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Jack Evans - ROH: Buffalo Stampede

75) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Ryusuke Taguchi(c) vs El Desperado - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

76) *NEVER Openweight Championship*
Yujiro Takahashi(c) vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

77) Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

78) *Street Fight*
Kurt Angle vs MVP - TNA: Impact #547 1/7/15

79) *Handicap Elimination Match*
Kota Ibushi & Daisuke Sasaki vs Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata, Suguru Miyatake, & Chinsuke Nakamura - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

80) Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga - DDT: Never Mind 2014 12/23/14

81) Shunma Katsumata vs Kota Umeda - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

82) Makoto Oishi, Shuji Ishikawa, & Hoshitango vs Akito, Yasu Urano, & Gota Ihashi - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

83) *DDT Ironman Heavyweight Championship*
YOSHIHIKO(c), Antonio Honda, & Soma Takeo vs Masa Takanashi, DJ Nira, & Saki Aki - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

84) *DDT Ironman Heavyweight Championship*
Saki Aki(c) vs Aja Kong - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

85) Paige vs Nikki Bella - WWE: Main Event 1/6/15

86) Fandango vs R-Truth - WWE: Main Event 1/6/15

87) Titus O'Neil vs Jack Swagger - WWE: Main Event 1/6/15

88) *#1 Contendership for IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*
Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

89) *IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2014

90) Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Taka Michinoku & El Desperado vs Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

91) Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

92) *NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Chase Owens(c) vs Jushin Liger - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

93) Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Captain New Japan - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

95) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*
KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley(c) vs Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

96) *Lumberjack Match*
Seth Rollins vs John Cena - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

97) Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

98) Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

99) Alicia Fox vs Naomi - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

100) Mike Mizanin vs Jey Uso - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

101) Brie Bella vs Paige - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

102) Konnor & Viktor vs ??? - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

103) Alexander Rusev vs Dean Ambrose - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/12/15

104) *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Rob Van Dam - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

105) *WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Stacy Keibler - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

106) Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Matt Hardy & Jeff Hardy - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

107) *Handicap Match*
Steve Austin vs Ric Flair & Big Show - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

108) Big E. Langston vs Adam Rose - WWE: Smackdown 1/6/15

109) Konnor & Viktor vs ??? - WWE: Smackdown 1/6/15

110) Alicia Fox vs Naomi - WWE: Smackdown 1/6/15

111) Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show - WWE: Smackdown 1/6/15

112) *WWE United States Championship*
Alexander Rusev(c) vs Dean Ambrose - WWE: Smackdown 12/22/14

113) *PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson(c) vs El Generico - PWG: European Vacation II: Germany

114) *Four Way Elimination Match*
Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Tursas & Nøkken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet - Chikara: Goldfinger

115) Ophidian vs Movado - Chikara: Goldfinger

116) Jaka vs Estonian Thunderfrog - Chikara: Goldfinger

117) Max Smashmaster & Blaster McMassive vs Shane Matthews & Scott Parker - Chikara: Goldfinger

118) Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Chikara: Goldfinger

119) Ultramantis Black, Hallowicked, Frightmare, & Blind Rage vs Jigsaw, The Shard, 17, & Missile Assault Ant - Chikara: Goldfinger

120) Eddie Kingston vs Shynron - Chikara: Goldfinger

121) Fire Ant, Silver Ant, Worker Ant II, Obariyon, & Kodama vs Jimmy Jacobs, Ares, DeviAnt, Oleg the Usurper, & Volgar - Chikara: Goldfinger

122) *Hair vs Hair Match*
Edge vs Kurt Angle - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

123) *Hell in a Cell Match*
Triple H vs Chris Jericho - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

124) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo(c) vs Rikishi & Rico - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

125) *WWE Undisputed Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs The Undertaker - WWE: Judgment Day 2002

126) *Chikara Young Lions Cup X Finals*
Heidi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant - Chikara: Tomorrow Never Dies

127) Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi vs Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

128) *KO-D Six Man Tag Team Championship*
Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, & Gorgeous Matsuno(c) vs Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sasaki, & Suguru Miyatake - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

129) Konosuke Takeshita vs Tomomitsu Matsunaga - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

130) Yukio Sakaguchi vs Kazuki Hirata - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

131) KUDO vs MIKAMI - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

132) HARASHIMA vs Tetsuya Endo - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

133) Shigehiro Irie vs Michael Nakazawa - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

134) Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sasaki, Suguru Miyatake, HARASHIMA, Yasu Urano, Akito, KUDO, Masa Takanashi, Yukio Sakaguchi, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga, Gota Ihashi, DJ Nira, Super Sasadango Machine, Shunma Katsumata, Bernard Ackah, & Saki Akai vs Sanshiro Takagi, Toru Owashi, Kazuki Hirata, Shigehiro Irie, Soma Takeo, Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo, Mokoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa, Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, & YOSHIHIKO - DDT: New Year's Gift Special 2015 1/3/15

135) *REINA World Women's Title*
Syuri(c) vs KANA - REINA: 12/26/14

136) Ultimo Dragon, Yoshinobu Kanemaru, & Masanobu Fuchi vs Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura, & Yuma Aoyagi - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

137) Atsushi Aoki vs Soma Takeo - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

138) *GAORA Television Championship*
KENSO Suzuki(c) vs Ryuji Hijikata - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

139) Akebono, Shigehiro Irie, & Shuji Ishikawa vs Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori, & SUSHI - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

140) Zeus & Shingo Takagi vs Suwama & Hikaru Sato - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

141) *King of the Ring 2002 Semi-Finals*
Rob Van Dam vs Chris Jericho - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

142) *King of the Ring 2002 Semi-Finals*
Brock Lesnar vs Test - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

143) *WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
The Hurricane(c) vs Jamie Noble - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

144) Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

145) *WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Molly Holly - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

146) Kurt Angle vs Hulk Hogan - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

147) *King of the Ring 2002 Finals*
Brock Lesnar vs Rob Van Dam - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

148) *WWE Undisputed Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Triple H - WWE: King of the Ring 2002

149) *All Asia Tag Team Championship*
Kotaro Suzuki & Kento Miyahara(c) vs Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15

150) *Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match*
Ryuji Ito vs Takayuki Ueki - BJW: 1/4/15

151) *Ladder & Iron Cage Death Match*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba - BJW: 1/4/15

152) Yuji Okabayashi vs. Kazuki Hashimoto - BJW: 1/4/15

153) Genki Horiguchi, Ryo Saito, & Kagetora vs Super Shisa, Kotoka, & Yuga Hayashi - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

154) Yasushi Kanda & Naoki Tanizaki vs Punch Tominaga & Mondai Ryu - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

155) *Open The Dream Gate Title #1 Contendership Tournament One Night Tournament Semi Final Match*
Big R. Shimizu vs Don Fujii - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

156) *Open The Dream Gate Title #1 Contendership Tournament One Night Tournament Semi Final Match*
Susumu Yokosuka vs Kenchiro Arai - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

157) Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, & BxB Hulk vs Shingo Takagi, Akira Tozawa, & Shachihoko BOY - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

158) *Handicap Match*
YAMATO, CIMA, Gamma, K-Ness, & Cyber Kong vs T-Hawk, Eita, Yosuke Santa Maria, & U-T - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

159) T-Hawk, Eita, Yosuke Santa Maria, U-T, Kotoka, & Yuga Hayashi vs YAMATO, CIMA, Gamma, K-Ness, Cyber Kong, & Dr. Muscle - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

160) *Open The Dream Gate Title #1 Contendership Tournament One Night Tournament Final Match*
Susumu Yokosuka vs Big R. Shimizu - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/16/15

161) Team Gauntlet Match
Shinjiro Otani, Masato Tanaka, Kohei Sato, Hideki Suzuki, & Yusaka Obata vs Takashi Sugiura, Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihiro Takayama, Akebono, & Ryouji Sai - ZERO1: Happy New Year 1/1/15

162) Yoshinari Ogawa vs Hitoshi Kumano - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

163) *Wonder of STARDOM Championship*
Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Miho Wakizawa - STARDOM: STARDOM Queen Tradition 11/3/14

164) Kazuki Hashimoto vs Yoshikazu Yokoyama - ZERO1: Happy New Year 1/1/15

165) *ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight/ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Jason Lee(c) vs Atsushi Maruyama vs Mineo Fujita - ZERO1: Happy New Year 1/1/15

166) Ikuto Hidaka, Fujita Hayato, Isami Kodaka, & Yuko Miyamoto vs Daemon Ueda, KAMIKAZE, Kengo, & Takuya Sugawara - ZERO1: Happy New Year 1/1/15

167) Daniel Bryan vs Kane - WWE: Smackdown 1/13/15

168) Natalya vs Nikki Bella - WWE: Smackdown 1/13/15

169) *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs Sin Cara II - WWE: Smackdown 1/13/15

170) Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane - WWE: Smackdown 1/13/15

171) Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

172) Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

173) Kofi Kingston & Big E. Langston vs Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

174) Paige & Natalya vs Alicia Fox & Summer Rae - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

175) Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

176) Jey Uso vs Mike Mizanin - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

177) *Handicap Match*
John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane - WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/19/15

178) Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Meiko Satomura - Fortune Dream: #1 6/8/14

177) Meiko Satomura vs Kairi Hojo - Fortune Dream: #2 12/10/14

178) *Tables Match*
Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit - WWE: Vengeance 2002

179) *WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble(c) vs Billy Kidman - WWE: Vengeance 2002

180) *WWE European Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs William Regal - WWE: Vengeance 2002

181) John Cena vs Chris Jericho - WWE: Vengeance 2002

182) *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Brock Lesnar - WWE: Vengeance 2002

183) *No DQ Match*
Booker T vs Big Show - WWE: Vengeance 2002

184) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Hulk Hogan & Edge(c) vs Christian & Lance Storm - WWE: Vengeance 2002

185) *TNA Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & Travis Tomko vs BG James & Bob Armstrong - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

186) Traci Brooks vs Peyton Banks - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

187) *Feast or Fired Briefcases on the Line*
Scott Steiner vs Petey Williams - TNA Against All Odds 2008

188) *TNA Drinking Championship*
Eric Young(c) vs James Storm - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

189) *TNA Knockouts Championship*
Awesome Kong(c) vs ODB - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

190) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Ryusuke Taguchi(c) vs Taichi Ishikari - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

191) AJ Styles vs Yoshitatsu - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

192) *NEVER Openweight Championship*
Tomohiro Ishii(c) vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

193) Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

194) *IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW: Power Struggle 2014

195) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish(c) vs KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

196) Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs Jeff Jarrett, Yujiro Takahashi, & Bad Luck Fale - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

197) Toru Yano, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Mikey Nicholls vs Takashi Iizuka, Lance Archer, Davey-Boy Smith Jr., & Shelton Benjamin - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

198) *UWFI Rules Match*
Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

199) *NEVER Openweight Championship*
Tomohiro Ishii(c) vs Togi Makabe - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

200) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Ryusuke Taguchi(c) vs Kenny Omega - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

201) *IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows(c) vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

202) AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

203) Mondai Ryu vs Yosuke Santa Maria - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

204) Kagetora vs Punch Tominaga - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

205) K-Ness vs Naoki Tanizaki - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

206) BxB Hulk vs Kzy - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

207) BxB Hulk & Kzy vs Punch Tominaga & Mondai Ryu - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

208) CIMA, Gamma, & Cyber Kong vs T-Hawk, Eita, & U-T - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

209) YAMATO & Don Fujii vs Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

210) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Ultimo Dragon(c) vs Dean Malenko - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

211) Scotty Riggs vs Mike Enos - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

212) Chris Jericho, Super Calo, & Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Konnan, La Parka, & Mr. JL - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

213) Booker T & Stevie Ray vs The Renegade & Joe Gomez - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

214) Masahiro Chono vs Alex Wright - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

215) *WCW United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Scott Norton - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

216) *Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Chris Benoit vs Kevin Sullivan - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

217) Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner vs Jacques Rougeau & Pierre Carl Ouellet - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

218) Lex Luger vs Scott Hall - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXIV 1/21/97

219) Jeff Jarrett vs Hakushi - WWF: Monday Night RAW #141 12/18/95

220) Ahmad Johnson vs Jeff Brettler - WWF: Monday Night RAW #141 12/18/95

221) Goldust vs Aldo Montoya - WWF: Monday Night RAW #141 12/18/95

222) Owen Hart vs Marty Jannetty - WWF: Monday Night RAW #142 12/18/95

223) The Ringmaster vs Matt Hardy - WWF: Monday Night RAW #142 12/18/95

224) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Billy Gunn & Bart Gunn(c) vs Spider #1 & Spider #2 - WWF: Monday Night RAW #142 12/18/95

225) The Undertaker vs Isaac Yankem - WWF: Monday Night RAW #142 12/18/95

226) *Handicap Match*
Rocky Maivia, D-Lo Brown, & Kama Mustafa vs Animal & Hawk - WWF: Badd Blood 1997

227) Max Mini & Nova vs Tarantula & Mosaic - WWF: Badd Blood 1997

228) *Open the Triangle Gate Championship*
Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, & Big R. Shimizu(c) vs Shingo Takagi, Akira Tozawa, & Syachihoko BOY - Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2015 1/18/15

229) *Six Way Match*
Koguma vs Kyoko Kimura vs Kaori Yoneyama vs Kellie Skater vs Hatsuhinode Kamen vs Mystique - STARDOM: Year End Climax 2014 12/23/14

230) Io Shirai, Mayu Iwatani, & Massaki Mochizuki vs Miho Wakizawa, Manami Toyota, & Genki Horiguchi - STARDOM: Year End Climax 2014 12/23/14

231) *World of STARDOM Championship*
Yoshiko(c) vs Saki Akai - STARDOM: Year End Climax 2014 12/23/14

232) *Goddesses of STARDOM Championship*
Nanae Takahashi & Kairi Hojo(c) vs Takumi Iroha & Risa Sera - STARDOM: Year End Climax 2014 12/23/14

233) *World of STARDOM Championship*
Io Shirai(c) vs Meiko Satomura - STARDOM: Premium Stars 2014 7/10/14

235) Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Mohammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

236) Ahmad Johnson vs Jeff Jarrett - WWF: Royal Rumble 1996

237) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Billy Gunn & Bart Gunn(c) vs Skip & Zip - WWF: Royal Rumble 1996

238) *WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs Goldust - WWF: Royal Rumble 1996

239) *Royal Rumble Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Diesel vs Vader vs Owen Hart vs Yokozuna vs Davey Smith vs Jake Roberts vs 1-2-3 Kid vs Jerry Lawler vs Bob Backlund vs King Mabel vs Tatanka vs Marty Jannetty vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Henry Godwinn vs Savio Vega vs The Ringmaster vs Isaac Yankem vs Hakushi vs Barry Horowitz vs Kama vs Bob Holly vs Duke Droese vs Fatu vs Aldo Montoya vs Dory Funk Jr. vs Doug Gilbert vs Takao Omori vs Squat Team #1 vs Squat Team #2 - WWF: Royal Rumble 1996

240) *GHC Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - Tables, Ladders, & Chairs Match*
Hajime Ohara & Kenou(c) vs Super Crazy & Pesadilla - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Year End in Korakuen 12/27/14

241) Ricky Steamboat vs Haku - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

242) Hercules & Paul Roma vs Butch Miller & Luke Williams - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

243) Yoshihiro Takayama, Akitoshi Saito, & Genba Hirayanagi vs Hajime Ohara, Kenou, & Maybach Taniguchi - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

244) Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Atsushi Kotoge - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

245) Takeshi Morishima vs Mitsuhiro Kitamiya - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

246) *GHC Tag Team Championship*
Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura(c) vs Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

247) Taka Michinoku vs Kotaro Yoshino - Kaientai Dojo: Club K Super in Blue Field 1/25/15

248) Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston & Big E. Langston - WWE: Royal Rumble Kickoff

249) Konnor & Viktor vs Road Dogg & Billy Gunn - WWE: Royal Rumble 2015

250) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso(c) vs Mike Mizanin & Damien Sandow - WWE: Royal Rumble 2015

251) Brie Bella & Nikki Bella vs Paige & Natalya - WWE: Royal Rumble 2015

252) *WWE Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins - WWE: Royal Rumble 2015

253) *Royal Rumble Match*
Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose vs Big Show vs Kane vs Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler vs Alexander Rusev vs Ryback vs Luke Harper vs Wade Barrett vs Antonio Cesaro vs Goldust vs Stardust vs Jack Swagger vs Mike Mizanin vs Damien Sandow vs Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston vs Big E. Langston vs Titus O'Neil vs Fandango vs R-Truth vs vs Curtis Axel vs Zack Ryder vs Adam Rose vs Sin Cara II vs Diamond Dallas Page vs Bubba Ray Dudley vs The Boogeyman - WWE: Royal Rumble 2015

254) Big T vs Booker T - WCW: Superbrawl 2000

255) *Handicap Asylum Match*
Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner & Tank Abbot - WCW: Great American Bash 2000

256) *IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

257) *IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi(c) vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 9

258) Matt Taven & Michael Bennett vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan - NJPW: 12/2/14

259) Taka Michinoku & Taichi Ishikari vs Tiger Mask IV & Sho Tanaka - NJPW: New Year Dash 2015 1/5/15

260) Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov - NJPW: New Year Dash 2015 1/5/15

261) Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, Davey-Boy Smith Jr., Takashi Iizuka, & Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tomaki Honma, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan - NJPW: New Year Dash 2015 1/5/15

262) *TNA Tag Team Championship #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Finals*
Samoa Joe & Low Ki vs MVP & Kenny King - TNA: Impact #538 9/18/14

263) Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell & Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #538 9/18/14

264) *TNA Tag Team Championship #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Finals*
Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Ethan Carter III & Tyrus - TNA: Impact #538 9/18/14

265) James Storm vs Eddie Edwards - TNA: Impact #538 9/18/14

266) *TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Lashley(c) vs Robert Roode - TNA: Impact #538 9/18/14

267) Mother Smucker & Sister Angelica vs Henry Godwinn & Phinneas Godwinn - WWF: Shotgun Saturday Night #1 1/4/97

268) Goldust vs The Sultan - WWF: Shotgun Saturday Night #1 1/4/97

269) Ahmad Johnson vs Crush - WWF: Shotgun Saturday Night #1 1/4/97

270) Mascarita Sagrada Jr. vs Mini Vader - WWF: Shotgun Saturday Night #1 1/4/97

271) Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Shunma Katsumata & Ryota Nakatsu - DDT: Dramatic Tenpozan 1/11/15

272) MIKAMI vs Keisuke Ishii - DDT: Dramatic Tenpozan 1/11/15

273) *New Year’s Annual Rock 'n' Roll Death Match*
Antonio Honda vs Kazuki Hirata vs DJ Nira vs Shoichi Uchida - DDT: Dramatic Tenpozan 1/11/15

274) *Dog Collar Match*
Perry Saturn vs Chris Jericho - WCW: Uncensored 1999

275) *WCW Television Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Booker T - WCW: Uncensored 1999

276) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship - First Blood Steel Cage Match*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Ric Flair - WCW: Uncensored 1999

277) *TNA Tag Team Championship #1 Contendership Tournament Finals*
Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Samoa Joe & Low Ki - TNA: Impact #539 9/18/15

278) *Hardcore Match*
Tommy Dreamer & Devon Hughes vs Magnus & Bram - TNA: Impact #539 9/18/15

279) *TNA Knockouts Championship*
Havok(c) vs Gail Kim - TNA: Impact #539 9/18/15

280) *TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Robert Roode(c) vs MVP - TNA: Impact #539 9/18/15

281) Lex Luger & Davey Smith vs Bam Bam Bigelow & Tatanka - WWF: Monday Night RAW #92 12/12/94

282) Kyoko Kimura vs Dragonita - STARDOM: New Year Stars 2015 1/11/15

283) Takumi Iroha vs Hatsuhinode Kamen - STARDOM: New Year Stars 2015 1/11/15

284) Act Yasukawa & Heidi Lovelace vs Kris Wolf & Hudson Envy - STARDOM: New Year Stars 2015 1/11/15

285) Io Shirai vs Momo Watanabe - STARDOM: New Year Stars 2015 1/11/15

286) Nanae Takahashi, Act Yasukawa, & Koguma vs Yoshiko, Mayu Iwatani, & Reo Hazuki - STARDOM: New Year Stars 2015 1/11/15

287) Act Yasukawa vs Kris Wolf - STARDOM: Year End Climax 2014 12/23/14

288) Act Yasukawa vs Eri Susa - STARDOM: STARDOM the Highest 2012 3/20/12

289) *WCW Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman(c) vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn - WCW: Slamboree 1999

290) Konnan vs Stevie Ray - WCW: Slamboree 1999

291) *Hardcore Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Brian Knobs - WCW: Slamboree 1999

292) *WCW Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Rick Steiner - WCW: Slamboree 1999

293) Gorgeous George vs Charles Robinson - WCW: Slamboree 1999

294) *WCW United States Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Buff Bagwell - WCW: Slamboree 1999

295) Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair - WCW: Slamboree 1999

296) Sting vs Bill Goldberg - WCW: Slamboree 1999

297) Jonah Rock vs Zack Sabre Jr. - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

298) *GHC Heavyweight Championship*
Naomichi Marufuji(c) vs Satoshi Kojima - Pro Wrestling NOAH: New Year Navigation 2015 1/10/15

299) *Lucha Underground Championship*
Prince Puma(c) vs Fenix - Lucha Underground: #10 10/18/14

300) KUDO, Yukio Sakaguchi, & Masa Takanashi vs HARASHIMA, Yasu Urano, & Akito - DDT: Dramatic Tenpozan 1/11/15


301) Kazusada Higuchi vs Ryota Nakatsu - DDT: Dramatic Kaiyukan 1/12/15

302) Akito & MIKAMI vs Makoto Oishi & Shunma Katsumata - DDT: Dramatic Kaiyukan 1/12/15

303) Konosuke Takeshita vs Kuishinbo Kamen - DDT: Dramatic Kaiyukan 1/12/15

304) HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano vs Kota Ibushi & Daisuke Sasaki - DDT: Dramatic Kaiyukan 1/12/15

305) Animal & Hawk vs Smash & Crush - WWF: Wrestling Challenge #232 1/8/91

306) Animal & Hawk vs Smash & Crush - WWF: MSG 1/21/91

307) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Ax & Smash(c) vs Big Boss Man & Akeen - WWF: Boston Garden 6/3/89

308) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Ax & Smash(c) vs Davey Smith & Dynamite Kid - WWF: WrestleFest 7/31/88

309) Sting vs Bruiser Mastino - WCW: Saturday Night 3/2/93

310) *Casket Match*
Daniel Bryan vs Kane - WWE: Smackdown 1/29/15

311) Tetsuya Naito, Ryusuke Taguchi, & La Sombra vs KUSHIDA, Captain New Japan, & Mascara Dorada - NJPW: FantasticaMania 2015 Night One 1/13/15

312) *WCW United States Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs Steve McMichael - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

313) *No DQ Match*
Raven vs Steven Richards - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

314) *WCW Television Championship*
Ultimo Dragon(c) vs Alex Wright - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

315) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Eddie Guerrero - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

316) Psychosis, Silver King, Villano IV, & Villano V vs Juventud Guerrera, Super Calo, Hector Garza, & Lizmark Jr. - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

317) Ric Flair & Curt Hennig vs Syxx & Konnan - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

318) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Scott Hall & Randy Savage(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page & Lex Luger - WCW: Clash of the Champions XXXV 8/21/97

319) Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel - NXT: #130 12/12/14

320) Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss - NXT: #130 12/12/14

321) Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable - NXT: #130 12/12/14

322) *NXT Tag Team Championship*
Kalisto & Sin Cara(c) vs Aiden English & Simon Gotch - NXT: #130 12/12/14

323) Finn Balor vs Tyson Kidd - NXT: #131 12/12/14

324) Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey - NXT: #131 12/12/14

325) Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch vs Charlotte & Natalya - NXT: #131 12/12/14

326) *NXT Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs Adrian Neville - NXT: #131 12/12/14

327) Naoya Nomura vs. Yuma Aoyagi - AJPW: New Years Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

328) Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao - AJPW: New Years Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

329) Ax & Smash vs B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell - WWF: Wrestling Challenge #77 1/27/88

330) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Kevin Nash - WCW: Slamboree 1999

331) *WWF Tag Team Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Road Dogg & Billy Gunn(c) vs Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy - WWF: Smackdown 11/23/99

332) Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW: G1 Climax 21 Night 10 8/14/11

333) El Desperado vs Hitoshi Kumano - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night One 1/12/15

334) *Three Way Match*
Kenou vs Yoshinari Ogawa vs Genba Hirayanagi - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night One 1/12/15

335) Quiet Storm vs Hajime Ohara - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night One 1/12/15

336) Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Zack Sabre Jr - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night One 1/12/15

337) *Hardcore Match*
Hak vs Brian Knobs - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

338) Van Hammer vs Mikey Whipwreck - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

339) Buff Bagwell vs Disco Inferno - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

340) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Konnan vs Curt Hennig & Bobby Duncum Jr. - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

341) Ernest Miller vs Horace Hogan - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

342) Ric Flair vs Roddy Piper - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

342) *Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Rick Steiner vs Sting - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

157 for the first month.



Spoiler: ~List~ 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is my final count for January.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's 2015 Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-2-2015

1 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
2 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose & Gold And Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS R-Truth & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
3 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
4 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
5 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
6 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

1-5-2015

7 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (2 out 3 Falls Ic Championship)
8 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
9 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
10 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
11 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper (Special Referee match/Special Ref = J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
12 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bray Wyatt (Ambulance Match)
13 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
14 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
15 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Big E

1-6-2015

16 (WWE NXT) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
17 (WWE NXT) Carmella VS Blue Pants
18 (WWE NXT) CJ Parker VS Baron Corbin
19 (WWE NXT) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Hideo Itami & Finn Balor
20 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) John Morrison & Eli Cottonwood VS Zach Ryder & Titus O'Neil
21 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) MVP & Percy Watson VS Cody Rhodes & Husky Harris
22 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
23 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
24 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Sabu VS U-Gene
25 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
26 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
27 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
28 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)
29 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
30 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
31 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
32 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
33 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
34 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
35 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
36 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
37 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
38 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
39 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-7-2015

40 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
41 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
42 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
43 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
44 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
45 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
46 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
47 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
48 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson
49 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
50 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
51 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
52 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
53 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
54 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)
55 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
56 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

1-8-2015

57 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Kurt Angle VS MVP (Streetfight)
58 (TNA Impact Wrestling) The Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) VS The Wolves (Davey Richard & Eddie Edwards) TNA Tag Team Championship)
59 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Low Ki VS Austin Aries (X division Championship)
60 (TNA Impact Wrestling) TNA Knockouts Championship Battle Royal
61 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Bobby Lashley VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
62 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
63 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
64 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
65 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
66 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
67 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
68 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)
69 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
70 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
71 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
72 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
73 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
74 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
75 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
76 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-9-2015

77 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Killer Kyle VS Doug Furnas
78 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Orton Jr. Dick Slater VS The Mongolian Stomper & Ronnie Garvin (Legends Tag Team Macth)
79 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Brian Lee & Chris Candido VS The Rock'N'Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) (SMW Tag Team Championship)
80 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) VS The Heavenly Bodies (Jimmy Del Ray and Tom Prichard)
81 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Dirty White Boy VS Terry "Bamm Bamm" Gordy (SMW Heavyweight Championship)
82 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) VS The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fulton) (SMW Tag Team Championship/Barb Wire Cage/Special Ref Bob Armstrong) (Fire On The Mountain 1992)
83 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Armstrong & Tracy Smothers & Hawk VS Dory Funk & Terry Funk & Bruiser Bedlam
84 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Adam Rose
85 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
86 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
87 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
88 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett
89 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show) VS Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

1-10-2015

90 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
91 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
92 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS The Human Tornado
93 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
94 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
95 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
96 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
97 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
98 (WSX Episode 4) Matt Sydal VS Scorpio Sky
99 (WSX Episode 4) Keepin' It Gangsta (Ruckus & Babi Slymm) VS That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan)

1-11-2015

100 (WSX Episode 5) Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
101 (WSX Episode 5) 6-Pac VS The Human Tornado
102 (WSX Episode 5) Deilkado VS Arik Cannon
103 (WSX Episode 6) Scorpio Sky VS Jack Evans
104 (WSX Episode 6) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS D.I.F.H (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)

1-12-2015

105 (WSX Episode 7) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
106 (WSX Episode 7) The Human Tornado VS Matt Sydal
107 (WSX Episode 7) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
108 (WSX Episode 8) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado)
109 (WSX Episode 8) Ricky Banderas VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
110 (WSX Episode 9) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
111 (WSX Episode 9) Scorpio Sky VS 6-Pac
112 (WSX Episode 9) Jack Evans VS The Human Tornado
113 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
114 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage time bomb deathmatch)
115 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
116 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
117 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
118 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
119 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
120 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Rhino VS Rob Conway
121 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
122 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
123 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins (LumberJack Match)
124 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
125 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Luke Harper
126 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Alicia Fox (1 Arm tied Behind The Back Match)
127 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
128 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Paige
129 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
130 (WWE RAW) Ambrose VS Rusev

1-13-2015

131 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
132 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
133 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
134 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
135 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
136 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
137 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
138 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
139 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
140 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
141 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
142 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
143 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
144 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
145 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)
146 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Goldust VS Savio Vega (WWF IC Championship)
147 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Vader VS Fatu
148 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Yoshihiro Tajiri & Ken Patterson
149 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Aldo Montoya VS Mankind

1-14-2015

150 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart Gunn) VS Yokozuna & Owen Hart VS Razor Ramon & Savio Vega VS 1-2-3 Kid &Sycho Sid
151 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Henry Godwinn VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Arkansas Hog Pen Match - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
152 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) King Mabel VS Diesel

1-15-2015

153 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Hakushi VS Double J Jeff Jarrett
154 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Ahmed Johnson VS Jeff Brettler
155 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Goldust VS Aldo Montoya
156 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Bret Hart VS British Bulldog (WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
157 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
158 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
159 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
160 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
161 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
162 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
163 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
164 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
165 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
166 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
167 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
168 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
169 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)

1-16-2015

170 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
171 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
172 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
173 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
174 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-17-2014

175 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
176 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
177 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
183 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T
184 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
185 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
186 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
187 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
188 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
189 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
190 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
191 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)
192 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Franki Kazarian
193 (ROH TV) Donovan Dijak VS Jake Dirden
194 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Matt Taven (ROH World Championship)

1-18-2015

195 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
196 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
197 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS George Wells
198 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Mr. T VS Roddy Piper (Boxing Match)
199 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The Fabulous Moolah VS Velvet McIntyre
200 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Corporal Kirschner VS Nikolai Volkoff
201 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
202 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) VS The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
203 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Ricky Steamboat VS Hercules
204 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Adrian Adonis VS Uncle Elmer
205 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Terry Funk & Hoss Funk VS Junkyard Dog & Tito Santana
206 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)

1-19-2015

207 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Can-Am Connection (Rick Martel & Tom Zenk) VS Bob Orton & The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
208 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Billy Jack Haynes VS Hercules
209 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Hill Billy Jim & The Haiti Kid & Little Beaver VS King Kong Bundy & Little Tokyo & Lord Littlebrook (Mixed Tag Match)
210 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Harley Race VS Junkyard Dog (Loser Must Bow Match)
211 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
212 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Roddy Piper VS Adrian Adonis (Hair VS Hair Match)
213 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) & Danny Davis VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Tito Santana
214 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Butch Reed VS Koko B. Ware
215 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
216 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Honky Tonk Man VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
217 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The Killer Bees (B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell)
218 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
219 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
220 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
221 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
222 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
223 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
224 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
225 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
226 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
227 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
228 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae & Alicia FoX VS Paige & Natlaya
229 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS R-Truth
230 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS The Miz
231 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS John Cena (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

1-20-2015

232 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
233 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
234 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Don Muraco VS Dino Bravo
235 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Greg Valentine VS Ricky Steamboat
236 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Butch Reed
237 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) One Man Gang VS Bam Bam Bigelow
238 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Rick Rude VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
239 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ultimate Warrior VS Hercules
240 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
241 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Don Muraco
242 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Greg Valentine
243 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
244 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) The Islanders (Haku & Tama) & Bobby Heenan VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Koko B. Ware
245 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS One Man Gang
246 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
247 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
248 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
249 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
250 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
251 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
252 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
253 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
254 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
255 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
256 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)

1-21-2015

257 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hercules VS King Haku
258 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
259 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Brutus Beefcake VS Ted DiBiase
260 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Bushwhackers (Luke Williams & Butch Miller) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
261 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Mr. Perfect VS The Blue Blazer
262 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Powers of Pain (The Warlord & The Barbarian) & Mr. Fuji (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/3 on 2 handicap Match)
263 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Dino Bravo VS Ronnie Garvin
264 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana)
265 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Andre The Giant
266 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The ****** Tonk Man & Greg Valentine (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Big John Studd)
267 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Rick Rude VS The Ultimate Warrior(WWF IC Championship)
268 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Bad News Brown
269 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Red Rooster VS Bobby Heenan
270 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
271 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
272 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
273 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
274 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
275 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
276 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
277 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
278 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
279 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2015

280 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Martel VS Koko B. Ware
281 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
282 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Earthquake VS Hercules
283 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Brutus Beefcake VS Mr. Perfect
284 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Roddy Piper VS Bad News Brown
285 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The Bolsheviks (Nikolai Volkoff & Boris Zhukov)
286 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Barbarian VS Tito Santana
287 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire VS Randy Savage & Sensational Queen Sherri (Mixed Tag Team Match)
288 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
289 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Dino Bravo
290 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ted DiBiase VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts (Million Dollar Championship)
291 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Big Boss Man VS Akeem
292 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Rude VS Jimmy Snuka
293 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
294 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
295 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
296 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
297 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.
298 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
299 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
300 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
301 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
302 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
303 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
304 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
305 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
306 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
307 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
308 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
310 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Rusev
311 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Brie Bella
312 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper
313 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan (No DQ Match)

1-23-2015

314 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) VS The Barbarian & Haku
315 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Texas Tornado VS Dino Bravo
316 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The British Bulldog VS The Warlord
317 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Rick Martel (Blindfold Match)
319 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Undertaker VS Jimmy Snuka
320 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Ultimate Warrior VS Randy Savage (Retirement Match)
321 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Genichiro Tenryu & Koji Kitao VS Demolition (Ax & Smash)
322 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Big Boss Man VS Mr. Perfect (WWF IC Championship)
323 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Earthquake VS Greg Valentine
324 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Legion of Doom (Hawk & Animal) VS Power & Glory (Paul Roma & Hercules)
325 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Virgil VS Ted DiBiase
326 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Mountie VS Tito Santana
327 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
328 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
329 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
330 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
331 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
332 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
333 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
334 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
335 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
336 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
337 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
338 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
339 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
340 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)
341 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
342 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
343 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
344 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
345 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
346 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
347 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
348 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
349 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
350 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

1-24-2015

351 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Shawn Michaels VS El Matador
352 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Undertaker VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
353 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
354 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Big Boss Man & Virgil & Sgt. Slaughter & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) & The Repo Man & The Mountie
355 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
356 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Tatanka VS Rick Martel
357 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
358 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Owen Hart VS Skinner
359 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS Sid Justice
360 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
361 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
362 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
363 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
364 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
365 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
366 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-25-2014

367 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble Kick off) Cesaro & Tyson Kidd VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
368 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
369 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
370 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Paige & Natalya
371 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
372 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) 2015 Royal Rumble

1-28-2015

373 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
374 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
375 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
376 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
377 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
378 (CWFH) 2014 Red Carpet Rumble
379 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
380 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
381 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
382 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
383 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)

1-29-2015

384 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
385 (WWE Smackdown) Jey Uso VS Tyson Kidd
386 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
387 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Daniel Bryan (Casket Match)

1-30-2015

388 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Jushin "Thunder"Liger VS "Flyin" Bryan
389 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Ric Flair VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
390 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Big Bubba Rogers VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
391 (NWA TNA 10-30-2000) Amazing Red VS AJ Styles (NWA TNA X-Division Championship)

1-31-2015

392 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Sabu VS Alex Wright
393 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) VK Wallstreet VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
394 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Scott Norton VS Macho Man Randy Savage
395 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
396 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
397 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff VS Johnny B. Badd
398 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Flyin" Bryan VS Ric Flair
399 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Alex Wright VS Disco Inferno
400 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Kurasawa VS Sgt. Craig Pittman
401 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) The Taskmaster VS Macho Man Randy Savage
402 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Lex Luger VS Meng
403 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
404 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Dean Malenko
405 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson
406 (ROH TV) Ashley Sixx VS Dalton Castle
407 (ROH TV) ACH VS Matt Sydal VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)


Total so far 407


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

The madness begins again!

January Total: 286



Spoiler: January



-----1/1-----

WWE NXT (1/1/15)
1. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2. Leva Bates vs Carmella
3. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
4. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs The Ascension

-----1/2-----

WWE SmackDown (1/2/15)
5. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan
6. R-Truth & The Usos vs Adam Rose & Dust Brothers
7. Big Show vs Ryback
8. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores
9. The Ascension vs Lance Anoa'i & Rhett Titus 
10. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----1/4-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 3* (8/31/14)
11. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
12. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
13. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
14. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
15. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
16. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr
17. Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & ACH vs Chris Sabin & Brian Myers 
18. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
19. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega
20. Rich Swann, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs Bobby Fish, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander & Tommaso Ciampa
21. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----1/5-----

WWE RAW (1/5/15)
22. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
23. The Ascension vs Papi C & Titan
24. Roman Reigns vs Big Show 
25. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
26. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
27. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
28. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
29. Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback
30. Big E vs Adam Rose

-----1/7----- 

TNA Destination Impact (1/7/15)
31. Kurt Angle vs MVP
32. The Revolution vs The Wolves 
33. Austin Aries vs Low Ki
34. Knockouts Battle Royal: Taryn Terrell 
35. Bobby Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----1/8-----

WCW Souled Out (1/24/98)
36. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, Lizmark Jr & Chavo Guerrero vs La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King & El Dandy
37. Chris Benoit vs Raven
38. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Jr
39. Booker T vs Rick Martel
40. Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
41. Ray Traylor & Steiner Brothers vs Konnan, Scott Norton & Buff Bagwell
42. Kevin Nash vs The Giant
43. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
44. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage

-----1/9-----

WWF Ground Zero (1997)
45. Brian Pillman vs Goldust
46. Brian Christopher vs Scott Putski
47. Savio Vega vs Crush vs Farooq
48. Max Mini vs El Torito
49. The Headbangers vs Legion Of Doom vs The Godwinns vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
50. Bret Hart vs The Patriot
51. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

WWE SmackDown (1/9/15)
52. Big E vs Adam Rose
53. The Ascension vs Mad1 & Spartan
54. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
55. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
56. Sin Cara vs Bad News Barrett
57. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show

WWE NXT (1/8/15)
58. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel
59. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
60. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable
61. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillians 

-----1/10-----

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (1/4/15)
61. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs Young Bucks
62. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi 63. Kojima & Tomoaki Honma
64. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Shelton X Benjamin, Lance Archer, Takashi Iizuka & Davey Boy Smith Jr
65. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba 
66. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe
67. Ryusuke Taguvhi vs Kenny Omega
68. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
69. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
70. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi
71. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada

WWF Metal (12/11/99)
72. D-Von Dudley vs Christian
73. The Headbangers vs Dukes Dalton & Knuckles Nelson
74. Kaientai vs Mark Henry
75. British Bulldog vs Gangrel 

WWF Shotgun Saturday Night (1/4/97)
76. The Goddwins vs The Flying Nuns
77. Goldust vs Sultan
78. Ahmed Johnson vs Crush
79. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mini-Vader

-----1/12-----

WWE RAW (1/12/15)
80. Seth Rollins vs John Cena
81. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Brass Ring Club
82. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
83. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
84. The Miz vs Jey Uso
85. Brie Bella vs Paige
86. The Ascension vs Bu Ku Dao & Socoro
87. Rusev vs Dean Ambrose

-----1/13-----

WWE Bad Blood (6/15/03)
88. Rodney Mack & Chris Nowinski vs The Dudley Boyz 
89. Scott Steiner vs Test
90. Booker T vs Christian
91. La Résistance vs Rob Van Dam & Kane
92. Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
93. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
94. Triple H vs Kevin Nash

WWE Backlash (4/30/06)
95. Carlito vs Chris Masters
96. Umaga vs Ric Flair
97. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
98. Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin
99. Big Show vs Kane
100. Vince & Shane McMahon vs "God" & Shawn Michaels
101. John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge

-----1/14-----

WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks (7/23/95)
102. The Roadie vs 1-2-3 Kid
103. Men On A Mission vs Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
104. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Henry Godwinn
105. Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Jarrett
106. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog
107. Diesel vs Sycho Sid

WWE NXT (1/14/15)
108. Finn Bàlor vs Tyson Kidd
109. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Natalya & Charlotte
110. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
111. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville 

-----1/15-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/27/95)
112. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bob Holly
114. The Smoking Gunns vs The Blu Brothers
115. Barry Horowitz vs Skip
116. Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze
117. The Undertaker vs Kama
118. Bret Hart vs Isaac Yankem, DDS
119. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
120. Diesel vs King Mabel

-----1/16-----

WWF King Of The Ring (7/19/94)
121. Razor Ramon vs Bam Bam Bigelow
122. IRS vs Mabel
123. Owen Hart vs Tatanka 
124. 1-2-3 Kid vs Jeff Jarrett
125. Diesel vs Bret Hart
126. Razor Ramon vs IRS
127. Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
128. The Headshrinkers vs Crush & Yokozuna
129. Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon
130. Roddy Piper vs Jerry Lawler

WWE SmackDown (1/15/15)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
132. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
133. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
134. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
135. Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WWE Main Event (1/13/15)
136. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
137. The Ascension vs John Skyler & Purple Haze
138. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel
139. New Day vs Brass Ring Club & Adam Rose

-----1/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/17/96)
140. Doug Furnas, Phil LaFon, Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs Owen Hart, British Bulldog & New Rockers
141. Undertaker vs Mankind
142. Marc Mero, Rocky Maivia, Jake Roberts & The Stalker vs Crush, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust
143. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
144. Farooq, Vader, Fake Razor/Fake Diesel vs Flash Funk, Jimmy Snuka, Savio Vega & Yokozuna
145. Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (1996) 
146. Flash Funk vs Leif Cassidy 
147. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Fake Razor/Fake Diesel
148. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
149. Undertaker vs The Executioner
150. Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart

WWF Royal Rumble (1997)
151. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust
152. Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq
153. Vader vs Undertaker
154. Héctor Garza, Perro Aguayo & Canek vs Jerry Estrada, Heavy Metal & Fuerza Guerrera 
155. The 1997 Royal Rumble Match: Steve Austin
156. Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid

-----1/19-----

WWE SmackDown (4/17/09)
157. Big Show vs Jeff Hardy
158. Gail Kim vs Maryse
159. John Morrison vs R-Truth
160. The Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
161. Dolph Ziggler vs MVP
162. Batista vs Ted DiBiase Jr

WWF Monday Night RAW (5/6/96)
163. Marc Mero vs 1-2-3 Kid
164. British Bulldog vs Fatu
165. The BodyDonnas vs Tekno Team 2000
166. The Undertaker vs Owen Hart

WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog
167. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
168. Savio Vega vs Steve Austin
169. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
170. Vader vs Yokozuna
171. Goldust vs The Undertaker

WWE RAW (1/19/15)
172. Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
173. Big E & Kofi vs Brass Ring Club
174. Natalya & Paige vs Summer Rae & Alicia Fox
175. Rusev vs R-Truth
176. Jey Uso vs The Miz
177. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane

-----1/20-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/09)
178. Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy
179. Melina vs Beth Phoenix
180. John Cena vs JBL
181. Edge vs Jeff Hardy
182. The 2009 Royal Rumble: Randy Orton

-----1/21-----

WWE SmackDown (1/1/10)
183. CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
184. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
185. The Great Khali vs Carolina Panther
186. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
187. Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix
188. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho
189. Batista vs R-Truth

WWE NXT (1/21/15)
190. Finn Bàlor vs Curtis Axel
191. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
192. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs The Vaudevillians 
193. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze

-----1/22-----

WWE SmackDown (7/2/10)
194. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler
195. Kane vs Luke Gallows
196. MVP vs Chavo Guerrero
197. Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool
198. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger

WWE SmackDown (1/22/15)
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
200. Ryback vs Rusev
201. Brie Bella vs Naomi
202. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
203. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

-----1/23-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/23/15)
204. 2015 Feast Or Fired Match: Austin Aries, Magnus, Robbie E, Rockstar Spud
205. Gail Kim vs Havok
206. Koya vs Tigre Uno
207. EC3 vs Jeremy Borash
208. Matt Hardy vs James Storm
209. Eric Young & Low Ki vs Bobby Roode & Kurt Angle
210. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King

-----1/24-----

WCW Uncensored (1998)
211. Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero
212. Juventud Guerrera vs Konnan
213. Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko
214. Scott Steiner vs Lex Luger
215. DDP vs Raven vs Chris Benoit
216. The Giant vs Kevin Nash
217. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning
218. Sting vs Scott Hall

WWF Monday Night RAW (3/18/96)
219. British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts
220. Goldust vs Fatu
221. Diesel vs Barry Horowitz
222. Bret Hart vs Tatanka

WWF Saturday Night's Main Event XXXI (11/14/92)
223. Ultimate Maniacs vs Money INC
224. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
225. Bret Hart vs Papa Shango

WWE Great American Bash 2005
226. Heidenreich & Animal vs MNM
227. Booker T vs Christian
228. Orlando Jordan vs Chris Benoit
229. The Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan
230. The Mexicools vs Blue World Order
231. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
232. Melina vs Torrie Wilson
233. JBL vs Batista 

-----1/25-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/15)
234. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
235. The Ascension vs New Age Outlaws
236. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
237. The Bella Twins vs Paige & Natalya
238. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins
239. The Worst Royal Rumble Match Of All Time: Roman Reigns

-----1/27-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1993)
240. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
241. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty 
242. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman 
243. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
244. The 1993 Royal Rumble Match: Yokozuna 

WWE Bragging Rights (10/24/10)
245. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
246. Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes vs John Cena & David Otunga
247. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Goldust
248. Layla vs Natalya 
249. Undertaker vs Kane
250. Team SmackDown vs Team RAW
251. Wade Barrett vs John Cena

-----1/28-----

WCW Spring Stampede (1998)
252. Goldberg vs Saturn
253. Ultimo Dragon vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
254. Booker T vs Chris Benoit
255. Curt Hennig vs British Bulldog
256. Chris Jericho vs Prince Iaukea
257. Rick Steiner & Lex Luger vs Scott Steiner & Buff Bagwell
258. Psychosis vs La Parka
259. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs Roddy Piper & The Giant
260. Raven vs DDP
261. Randy Savage vs Sting

WWE NXT (1/28/15)
262. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
263. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
264. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
265. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey

-----1/29-----

WWE RAW (9/24/12)
266. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
267. Prime Time Players vs Santino Marella & Zack Ryder
268. Ryback vs The Miz
269. Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
270. Sheamus, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio, David Otunga & Ricardo Rodriguez 
271. Eve & Beth Phoenix vs Layla & Alicia Fox
272. Brodus Clay vs Tensai

WWE SmackDown (1/29/15)
273. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
274. Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso
275. The Ascension vs Dust Brothers
276. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

WWF Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
277. Tazz & Spike Dudley vs The Dudley Boyz
278. William Regal vs Edge
279. Trish Stratus vs Jazz
280. Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon
281. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
282. The 2002 Royal Rumble Match: Triple H

-----1/30-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/30/15)
283. Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
284. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss
285. Bro-Mans vs RockStar Spud & Mandrews
286. Lashley vs Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Spoiler: January Matches



_ 

*01/01/2015
02/01/2015	*
1.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 31/1/2010) *** 1/2 
*03/01/2015 * 
2.	Jushin Liger & Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Taka Michinoku & Taichi & Desperado	(NJPW Big Pro Wrestling Festival 2015) * 1/2
*04/01/2015	* 
3.	15-Man New Japan Rumble (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
4.	reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
5.	Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Tomoaki Honma	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
6.	Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste and Toru Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton X Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) ** 3/4
7.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
8.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
9.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
10.	Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
11.	AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
12.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
*05/01/2015	* 
14.	Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA	(DDT New Year Lottery Special 2015) ** 3/4
15.	Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe (NOAH European Navigation 2008) *** 
*06/01/2015* 
16.	Go Shiozaki and Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji	(NOAH European Navigation 2008)	*** 3/4
17.	Toru Yano and Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Years Dash 2015) ** 3/4
18.	Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) *** 3/4
*07/01/2015* 
19.	TAKA Michinoku and Taichi vs. Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask IV	(NJPW New Years Dash 2015)	* 3/4
20.	Masanobu Fuchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Ultimo Dragon vs. Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi	(AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	* 3/4
21.	Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (NJPW Wrestling World 2004) *** 1/2
*08/01/2015 
09/01/2015 
10/01/2015 
11/01/2015* 
22.	Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao (AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	** 3/4
23.	KENSO vs. Ryuji Hijikata (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) **
24.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett	(WWE RAW 14/04/2014)	***
*12/01/2015* 
25.	Kurt Angle vs. MVP (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) **
26.	The Revolution vs. The Wolves (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
27.	Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
28.	KnockOut Battle Royal (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) *
29.	Bobby Lashley vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
*13/01/2015 
14/01/2015 
15/01/2015* 
30.	Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 07/01/2015)	***
31. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015)	***
32.	John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
33.	Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
34.	Hot And Spicy vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/2
35.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ** 
36.	Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/4
*16/01/2015	* 
37.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 12/06/2013) *** 1/2
38.	Axel Tischer vs. KUSHIDA	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/2
39.	Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
40.	Adam Cole vs. Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
41.	Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 3/4
42.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014	) *** 1/4
43.	Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/4
44.	Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
45.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
*17/01/2015	* 
46. Kim Ray and Ryuichi Kawakami vs. KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
47.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kurt Angle (NJPW 17/02/2008 ) *** 1/2
48.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 21/08/2013) *** 3/4
49.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 22/05/2013) ***
50.	Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (WWE RAW 03/04/2000) * 3/4
51.	Bad News Barrett vs. Big E (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) *** 1/4
52.	Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
53. Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. K.C James and Idol Stevens (WWE No Mercy 2006) *** 1/4
54.	Axel Tischer vs. John Klinger (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
55.	Tommy End vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ****
*18/01/2015* 
56.	Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
57.	Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
58.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom 7) **** 1/2
59.	Aaron Insane, Kim Ray and Sasa Keel vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker and Ryuichi Kawakami (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
60.	Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
61.	KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt vs. Michael Dante and Tommy End (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
62.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
63.	Chris Hero vs. Axel Tischer (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4 
*19/01/2015 * 
64.	Kenta Kobashi and Homicide vs. Samoa Joe and Low Ki (ROH Unforgettable 2005) **** 1/2
65.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson (AJPW 05/03/1977) *** 1/2
66.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) * 1/2
67.	Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ** 1/2
68.	Mohammed Yone and Taiji Ishimori vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 
*20/01/2015 
21/01/2015	* 
69.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mil Máscaras	(AJPW 25/8/1977) **** 1/2
70.	Bradshaw, Farooq and Mideon vs. Edge, Christian and Gangrel (WWF Backlash 1997) ** 
71.	The Great Sasuke vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Super Juniors Cup 1994) **** 3/4
72.	Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe (IWA Necro vs. Joe) * 1/2
73.	The Funks vs. Billy Robinson and Horst Hoffman (AJPW 06/12/1977) *** 3/4
*22/01/2015* 
74.	Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Hell Freezes Over) *** 3/4
75.	Finn Balor vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 21/01/2015) * 3/4
76.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 21/01/2015) *** 1/4
77.	Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
78.	AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
*23/01/2015* 
79.	The Funks vs. Abdullah the Butcher and The Sheik (AJPW 15/12/1977) DUD
80.	Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV and Ángel de Oro vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) ** 1/2
81. KUSHIDA and Titron vs. OKUMURA and Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015	) ** 1/4
82.	Captain New Japan, Mascara Don and Máscara Dorada vs. Tetsuya Naito, Ryusuke Taguchi and La Sombra (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) **
83.	YOSHI HASHI vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW WrestleKingdom 6) **
84.	Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015 ) *** 1/4
85.	Mephisto vs. Stuka Jr. (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
86.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Stigma and Mistico vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada and Pólvora	(NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
87.	Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii and Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW World Tag League 2012) *** 1/2
88.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 9) ****
89.	Ric Flair vs. Antonio Inoki (NJPW Collision In Corea 1995) ** 1/4
*24/01/2015* 
90.	Ryback vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 22/01/2015) *** 1/4
*25/01/2015 
26/01/2015	* 
91.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ** 3/4
92.	Billy Gun and Road Dogg vs. Viktor and Konnor (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) *
93.	The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs The Usos (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) **
94.	Paige and Natalya vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) * 1/2
95.	Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ****
96.	Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) DUD
*27/01/2015	* 
97.	Captain New Japan vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2012) **
*28/01/2015	* 
98.	Total Rumble (WWW Total Rumble IV 2014) **
99.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler	(WWE Payback 2014) **** 1/4
100.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE TLC 2010) *** 1/2
101.	Noam Dar vs. AJ Styles (PWE 14/7/2012) *** 1/2
*29/01/2015	* 
102.	Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 28/01/2015) *** 1/4
103.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 28/0172015) 1/2*
*30/01/2015	* 
104.	Alex Shelley vs. Jay White	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
105.	Kyle O’Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***
106.	The Young Bucks vs. KUSHIDA and Máscara Dorada (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ** 1/2
107.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Jushin Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Tiger Mask	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
108.	Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) *** 1/4
109.	Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada and Gedo (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
110.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga and Kenny Omega (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***

*31/01/2015 *
_


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Updated my list for the middle of the month, 2015 total so far 644.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I will update my list tonight. I am well short of last year. I think I have about 82 matches.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of Feb

House of Hardcore 6 - 7 matches
Ryan/Ciampa **1/2
X-Pac and Rikishi/Gangrel and Striker **
Holly/Pearce **1/4
Bennett/Storm **1/2
Mascaras/Aguilera 1/2
3-Way TLC ***
Young Bucks/Bad Influence ****

NXT Rival - 6 matches
Itami/Breeze **1/2
Dempsey/Corbin *
Blake and Murphy/Lucha Dragons *1/2
Neville/Balor ****1/2
4-way ****
Zayn/Owens ***3/4

DG USA Open the Golden Gate 2013 - 6 matches
Del Sol/EITA ***
Cage/Rosas *3/4
3-Way ***
Jimmyz/Ronin ***1/4
Young Bucks/DUF ***1/4
Morrison/Tozawa ***

Total for 1st Half of February - 19 matches
Year to Date Total - 76

Amazed I watched any wrestling this month. Got possession of our new house on February 2. Moving sucks.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: As of 2/15/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "ANew Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Platt said:


> Updated my list for the middle of the month, 2015 total so far 644.


 I'm about where you are with watched wrestling matches.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

549 up to the end of February



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. 

Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa 

Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 

DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi 

Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA 

vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu 

Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo 

vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. 

Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun 

Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. 

Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide 

Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & 

Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. 

Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus 

Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & 

HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & 

Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji 

Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & 

Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota 

& Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & 

Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji 

Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate 

Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki 

Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino 

& Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour 

Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka 

& Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy 

Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, 

Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Total of 200 as of February 28th. 



Spoiler: February



*** FEBRUARY ***


(02/02/2015)

- WWE RAW #114 (05/06/1995)
126. Savio Vega vs. Kenny Kendall
127. Skip vs. Barry Horowitz
128. British Bulldog vs. Owen Hart
129. Jean-Pierre Lafitte vs. Jerry Flynn


(03/02/2015)

- WWE RAW #115 (12/06/1995)
130. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Duane Gill
131. Kama vs. David Haskins
132. Man Mountain Rock vs. Bob Cook
133. Tekno Team 2000 vs. Mike Khoury & John Crystal
134. Yokozuna vs. Lex Luger
- WWE RAW #1132 (02/02/2015)
135. Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan
- Lucha Underground On El Rey #1 (29/10/2014)
136. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
137. Son Of Havoc vs. Sexy Star
138. Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma
- Lucha Underground On El Rey #2 (05/11/2014)
139. Prince Puma & Johnny Mundo vs. Cisco & Cortez Castro
140. Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Sexy Star
141. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes
- Lucha Underground On El Rey #3 (12/11/2014)
142. Mascarita Sagrada vs. El Mariachi Loco
143. Ricky Mandel vs. Mil Muertes
144. Drago vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Fenix


(04/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #4 (19/11/2014)
145. Sexy Star vs. Ivelisse
146. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.
147. Drago vs. King Cuerno
148. Big Ryck vs. Johnny Mundo


(10/02/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #807 (05/02/2015)
149. Dean Ambrose vs. Curtis Axel
150. Rusev vs. Erick Rowan
- WWE NXT #262 (04/02/2015)
151. Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
152. Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #5 (26/11/2014)
153. Mil Muertes vs. Drago
154. Son Of Havoc vs. Mascarita Sagrada
155. Sexy Star vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
156. Prince Puma vs. Big Ryck


(11/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #6 (03/12/2014)
157. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Son Of Havoc
158. Famous B vs. Mil Muertes
159. Drago vs. King Cuerno
160. Sexy Star & Fenix vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #7 (10/12/2014)
161. King Cuerno vs. Super Fly
162. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Fenix
163. Big Ryck vs. Prince Puma vs. Johnny Mundo


(12/02/2015)

- WWE NXT Takeover: Rival (11/02/2015)
164. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
165. Bull Dempsey vs. Baron Corbin
166. The Lucha Dragons vs. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy
167. Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
168. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn


(14/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #8 (17/12/2014)
169. Prince Puma vs. Big Ryck vs. Son Of Havoc vs. Drago vs. King Cuerno vs. 
Super Fly vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Fenix vs. El Mariachi Loco
170. Johnny Mundo vs. Bael vs. Cisco vs. Cortez Castro vs. Famous B vs. 
Sexy Star vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mil Muertes vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
171. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix


(15/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #9 (07/01/2015)
172. Aztec Warfare Match


(19/02/2015)

- WWE NXT #265 (18/02/2015)
173. Rhyno vs. Elias Samson
174. The Vaudevillains vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
175. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens
- WwE RAW #1134 (16/02/2015)
176. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper


(20/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #10 (14/01/2015)
177. Aerostar vs. Argenis vs. Angelico vs. Cage
178. King Cuerno vs. Drago
179. Fenix vs. Prince Puma
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #11 (21/01/2015)
180. Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco vs. Pimpinela Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada
181. Pentagon Jr. vs. Super Fly
182. Sexy Star vs. El Mariachi Loco
183. King Cuerno vs. Drago


(22/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #12 (28/01/2015)
184. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix
185. Argenis, Aerostar & Super Fly vs. Cortez Castro, Mr. Cisco & Bael
186. Prince Puma vs. Cage


(23/02/2015)

- WWE Fast Lane (22/02/2015)
187. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show
188. Stardust vs. Goldust
189. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The Usos
190. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett
191. John Cena vs. Rusev
192. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan


(24/02/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #13 (04/02/2015)
193. Son Of Havoc vs. Angelico
194. Famous B vs. Pentagon Jr.
195. Drago vs. Aerostar
196. Johnny Mundo vs. Cage


(26/02/2015)

- WWE NXT #266 (25/02/2015)
197. Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey
198. The Lucha Dragons vs. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
199. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
200. Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Spoiler: Matches



_ 

*01/01/2015
02/01/2015	*
1.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 31/1/2010) *** 1/2 
*03/01/2015 * 
2.	Jushin Liger & Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Taka Michinoku & Taichi & Desperado	(NJPW Big Pro Wrestling Festival 2015) * 1/2
*04/01/2015	* 
3.	15-Man New Japan Rumble (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
4.	reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
5.	Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Tomoaki Honma	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
6.	Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste and Toru Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton X Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) ** 3/4
7.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
8.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
9.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
10.	Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
 11.	AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
12.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
*05/01/2015	* 
14.	Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA	(DDT New Year Lottery Special 2015) ** 3/4
15.	Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe (NOAH European Navigation 2008) *** 
*06/01/2015* 
16.	Go Shiozaki and Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji	(NOAH European Navigation 2008)	*** 3/4
17.	Toru Yano and Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Years Dash 2015) ** 3/4
18.	Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) *** 3/4
*07/01/2015* 
19.	TAKA Michinoku and Taichi vs. Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask IV	(NJPW New Years Dash 2015)	* 3/4
20.	Masanobu Fuchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Ultimo Dragon vs. Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi	(AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	* 3/4
21.	Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (NJPW Wrestling World 2004) *** 1/2
*08/01/2015 
09/01/2015 
10/01/2015 
11/01/2015* 
22.	Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao (AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	** 3/4
23.	KENSO vs. Ryuji Hijikata (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) **
24.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett	(WWE RAW 14/04/2014)	***
*12/01/2015* 
25.	Kurt Angle vs. MVP (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) **
26.	The Revolution vs. The Wolves (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
27.	Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
28.	KnockOut Battle Royal (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) *
29.	Bobby Lashley vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
*13/01/2015 
14/01/2015 
15/01/2015* 
30.	Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 07/01/2015)	***
31. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015)	***
32.	John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
33.	Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
34.	Hot And Spicy vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/2
35.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ** 
36.	Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/4
*16/01/2015	* 
37.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 12/06/2013) *** 1/2
38.	Axel Tischer vs. KUSHIDA	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/2
39.	Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
40.	Adam Cole vs. Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
41.	Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 3/4
42.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014	) *** 1/4
43.	Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/4
44.	Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
45.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
*17/01/2015	* 
46. Kim Ray and Ryuichi Kawakami vs. KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
47.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kurt Angle (NJPW 17/02/2008 ) *** 1/2
48.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 21/08/2013) *** 3/4
49.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 22/05/2013) ***
50.	Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (WWE RAW 03/04/2000) * 3/4
51.	Bad News Barrett vs. Big E (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) *** 1/4
52.	Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
53. Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. K.C James and Idol Stevens (WWE No Mercy 2006) *** 1/4
54.	Axel Tischer vs. John Klinger (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
55.	Tommy End vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ****
*18/01/2015* 
56.	Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
57.	Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
58.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom 7) **** 1/2
59.	Aaron Insane, Kim Ray and Sasa Keel vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker and Ryuichi Kawakami (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
60.	Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
61.	KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt vs. Michael Dante and Tommy End (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
62.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
63.	Chris Hero vs. Axel Tischer (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4 
*19/01/2015 * 
64.	Kenta Kobashi and Homicide vs. Samoa Joe and Low Ki (ROH Unforgettable 2005) **** 1/2
65.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson (AJPW 05/03/1977) *** 1/2
66.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) * 1/2
67.	Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ** 1/2
68.	Mohammed Yone and Taiji Ishimori vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 
*20/01/2015 
21/01/2015	* 
69.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mil Máscaras	(AJPW 25/8/1977) **** 1/2
70.	Bradshaw, Farooq and Mideon vs. Edge, Christian and Gangrel (WWF Backlash 1997) ** 
71.	The Great Sasuke vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Super Juniors Cup 1994) **** 3/4
72.	Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe (IWA Necro vs. Joe) * 1/2
73.	The Funks vs. Billy Robinson and Horst Hoffman (AJPW 06/12/1977) *** 3/4
*22/01/2015* 
74.	Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Hell Freezes Over) *** 3/4
75.	Finn Balor vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 21/01/2015) * 3/4
76.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 21/01/2015) *** 1/4
77.	Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
78.	AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
*23/01/2015* 
79.	The Funks vs. Abdullah the Butcher and The Sheik (AJPW 15/12/1977) DUD
80.	Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV and Ángel de Oro vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) ** 1/2
81. KUSHIDA and Titron vs. OKUMURA and Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015	) ** 1/4
82.	Captain New Japan, Mascara Don and Máscara Dorada vs. Tetsuya Naito, Ryusuke Taguchi and La Sombra (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) **
83.	YOSHI HASHI vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW WrestleKingdom 6) **
84.	Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015 ) *** 1/4
85.	Mephisto vs. Stuka Jr. (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
86.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Stigma and Mistico vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada and Pólvora	(NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
87.	Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii and Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW World Tag League 2012) *** 1/2
88.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 9) ****
89.	Ric Flair vs. Antonio Inoki (NJPW Collision In Corea 1995) ** 1/4
*24/01/2015* 
90.	Ryback vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 22/01/2015) *** 1/4
*25/01/2015 
26/01/2015	* 
91.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ** 3/4
92.	Billy Gun and Road Dogg vs. Viktor and Konnor (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) *
93.	The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs The Usos (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) **
94.	Paige and Natalya vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) * 1/2
95.	Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ****
96.	Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) DUD
*27/01/2015	* 
97.	Captain New Japan vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2012) **
*28/01/2015	* 
98.	Total Rumble (WWW Total Rumble IV 2014) **
99.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler	(WWE Payback 2014) **** 1/4
100.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE TLC 2010) *** 1/2
101.	Noam Dar vs. AJ Styles (PWE 14/7/2012) *** 1/2
*29/01/2015	* 
102.	Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 28/01/2015) *** 1/4
103.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 28/0172015) 1/2*
*30/01/2015	* 
104.	Alex Shelley vs. Jay White	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
105.	Kyle O’Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***
106.	The Young Bucks vs. KUSHIDA and Máscara Dorada (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ** 1/2
107.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Jushin Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Tiger Mask	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
108.	Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) *** 1/4
109.	Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada and Gedo (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
110.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga and Kenny Omega (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***

*31/01/2015 *
_

*01/02/2015	* 

111.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) ** 1/2
112.	Erick Rowan vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) **
113.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) *** 1/2
*02/02/2015 
03/02/2015	* 
114.	Luke Harper vs. Ryback (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 1/2
115.	Jimmy Uso vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 3/4
116.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/4 
117.	Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/2
118. Daniel Bryan vs. The Great Khali (NXT 16/03/2010) DUD
119.	Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu vs. reDragon (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 2) ** 1/2
*04/02/2015	* 
120.	Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ****
121.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 3/4
*05/02/2015* 
122.	Baron Corbin vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 04/02/2015) * 1/2
123.	Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor	(NXT 04/02/2015) *** 1/2
124.	Dolph Ziggler and Ryback vs. Stardust and Goldust (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) **
125.	Dean Ambrose vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) *
126.	Erick Rowan vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
127.	Paige vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
128.	Daniel Bryan vs. Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury and Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) ** 3/4
*06/02/2015* 
129.	Curtis Axel vs. Cody Rhodes (WWE Superstars 21/2/2014) ***
*07/02/2015	* 
130.	The Hardys vs. Abyss and James Storm (TNA LockDown 2015) ** 1/4
131.	Awesome Kong vs. Havok	(TNA LockDown 2015) *
132.	Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/2
133.	Mandrews and Rockstar Spud vs. Tyrus (TNA LockDown 2015) * 1/2
134.	Kurt Angle, Gunner, Austin Aries and Bobby Lashley vs. MVP, Kenny King, Samoa Joe and Low Ki (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/4
135.	Sin Cara vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Justin Gabriel (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 3/4
136.	Kelly Kelly vs. Brie Bella (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) * 1/2
*08/02/2015 
09/02/2015 
10/02/2015 
11/02/2015	*
137.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/2
138.	Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Tiger Mask and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/4
139.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rob Conway and Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 3/4
140.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ****
141.	reDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Young Bucks (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) **** 1/4
142.	Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
143.	Toru Yano, Kazuchika Okada and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
144.	Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI HASHI and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
145.	Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
146.	AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 3/4
*12/02/2015 * 
147.	Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/4
148.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT TakeOver Rival) DUD
149.	Blake and Murphy vs. The Lucha Dragons (NXT TakeOver Rival) ***
150.	Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
151.	Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/2
152.	Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
*13/02/2015* 
153.	Big Show vs. Mark Henry (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) ** 1/4
154.	Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Alberto del Rio vs. R Truth vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/2
155.	Christian vs. Randy Orton (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/4
156.	John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) **** 1/2
157.	HHH vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Big Show (WWE RAW 15/6/2009) **
*14/02/2015	* 
158.	El Patrón Alberto vs. Masakatsu Funaki (Wrestle 1 Keiji Muto 30th Anniversary ) * 3/4
159.	Lita vs. Mickie James	(WWE Cyber Sunday 2006) * 1/2
160.	The Rock and Chris Jericho vs. The Big Show and Chris Benoit (WWE RAW 22/1/2001) * 1/2
161.	Tetsuya Naito and Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
162.	Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/4
163.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Tama Tonga (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **
164.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **** 1/4
165.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 3/4
166.	Yohei Komatsu and Satoshi Kojima vs. Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) * 1/2
167.	reDragon vs. Tiger Mask and Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 
168.	The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega vs. Time Splitters and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ***
169.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
170.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 1/4
*15/02/2015 
16/02/2015 
17/02/2015 
18/02/2015 
19/02/2015	* 
171.	Rhino vs. Eliam Samson (NXT 18/02/2015) DUD
172.	Big Cass and Enzo Amore vs. The Vaudevillians	(NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/4
173.	Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants (NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/2
174.	Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville	(NXT 18/02/2015) *** 1/2
175.	AJ Styles and The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal, ACH and Cedric Alexander (ROH TV 14/2/2015)*** 1/2
*20/02/2015* 
176.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (NOAH Global Tag League Finals 2012) ** 1/2
*21/02/2015	* 
177.	GRADO vs. Al Snow (TNA Impact 20/02/2015) * 
178.	20 man Gauntlet Match (Impact! 20/2/2015) **
179.	Dean Ambrose vs. William Regal (FCW 1/7/2012) *** 3/4
180.	Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal (NXT 29/8/2012) *** 1/2
181.	Roman Reigns vs. CJ Parker (NXT 31/10/2012) * 1/2
182.	The Shield vs. Ryback, Daniel Bryan and Kane (WWE TLC 2012) ****
183.	The Smoking Gunns vs. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (WWE In Your House Mind Games 1996) **
184.	Chris Jericho vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (WWE Wrestlemania XVI)*** 1/2
185.	Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) *** 1/4
186.	Daniel Bryan and Kane vs. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) ***
187.	Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (WWE Money In The Bank 2013) *** 1/2
188.	The Shield, Jack Swagger and Cesaro vs. The Usos, Goldust, Cody Rhodes and Rey Mysterio (WWE Survivor Series 2013) *** 1/4
189.	The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) *** 3/4
190.	The Shield vs. Evolution (WWE Payback 2014) *** 1/4
*22/02/2015	* 
191.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/2
192.	Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/4
193.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE RAW 18/08/2014) *** 1/2
194.	Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns (WWE 15/09/2014) ***
*23/02/2015	* 
195.	The Funks vs. Nick Bockwinkel and Blackjack Lanza (AJPW 5/12/1978) *** 1/2
196.	Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback and Eric Rowan (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ** 1/2
197.	Stardust vs. Goldust (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 
198.	Tyson Kidd and Cesaro vs. The Usos (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/4
199.	Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Fast Lane 2015) **
200.	Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *
201.	John Cena vs. Rusev (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ***
202.	Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/2
203.	The Wrecking Crew vs. The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Shynron and Princess KimberLee (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) * 1/2
204.	Nekken vs. Ophidian (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/2
205.	The Colony: Extreme Force vs. N_R_G (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) DUD
206.	Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Ultramantis Black (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 3/4
207.	The BDK and Soldier Ant vs. The Colony (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 1/4
208.	Kevin Kondron vs. Eddie Kingston (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *
209.	The Baitry vs. Hallowicked and Frightmare (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/4
210.	Icarus vs. Chuck Taylor (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 
211.	Kenny Omega vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2013) ***
212.	The Hardy and Chris Benoit vs. MVP, Chavo Guerrero and Gregory Helms (WWE Smackdown 20/4/2007) **
*24/02/2015 
25/02/2015 
26/02/2015	* 
213.	Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 25/02/2015) * 1/4
214.	Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dilinger (NXT 25/02/2015) DUD
215.	Finn Balor vs. Brian Kendrick (NXT 25/02/2015) *** 1/4
216.	Daniel Bryan vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE SmackDown 26/2/2015) ** 1/2
217.	Trevor Lee vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 36) ***
218.	Tim Donst and Jigsaw vs. Green Ant and Fire Ant (EVOLVE 29) ** 3/4
219.	Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 1) ***
*27/02/2015	* 
220.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 
221.	KUSHIDA and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado and Gedo (NJPW New Road 2015) * 1/2
222.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask IV and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Road 2015) ** 1/4
223.	Captain New Japan and Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto	(NJPW New Road 2015) ***
224.	Ryusuke Taguchi and Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/4 
*28/02/2015	* 
225.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii and Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/2
226.	Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech (EVOLVE 1) ** 3/4
227.	Arick Cannon vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 1) **
228.	Hiroshi Kumano vs. El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)* 1/4
229.	Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Jonah Rock vs. Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)**
230.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1	*** 1/4
231.	Atsushi Kotoge, Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji and Taiji Ishimori vs. Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin, Taichi and TAKA Michinoku (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1) ** 1/2
232.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Hitoshi Kumano vs. TAKA Michinoku, Taichi and El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 
233.	Quiet Storm vs. Shelton Benjamin	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1	**
234.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, Mohammed Yone and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 1/4
235.	Akitoshi Saito vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) * 1/2
236.	Daisuke Harada and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado and Shelton Benjamin (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 
237.	TAKA Michinoku vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2)** 1/2
238.	Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) ** 3/4
239.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer and Minoru Suzuki vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 1/4 
240.	Yoshiko vs. Act Yasukawa	(STARDOM Queen’s Shout 2015) DUD
241.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) *** 1/2
242.	Akitoshi Saito, Genba Hirayanagi and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado, TAKA Michinoku and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) ** 
243.	Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji, Taiji Ishimori, Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin and Taichi (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) **
244.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Jonah Rock vs. Masashi Aoyagi, Yasu Kubota and Hide Kubota (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
245.	Shelton Benjamin vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
246.	Takashi Sugiura vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) * 3/4
247.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
248.	Atushi Kotoge and Hitoshi Kumano vs. El Desperado and Taichi (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) ** 1/2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of February

DG USA Revolt 2013 - 7 matches
Taylor/Cannon *3/4
Gauntlet **
Swann/EITA ***
Fox/Del Sol ***1/4
Tozawa/Callihan ***1/4
Bucks/Jimmyz ***
Gargano/Davis ***1/2

FastLane - 7 matches
6-man tag **1/2
Goldust/Stardust *1/4
Kidd and Cesaro/Usos ***1/2
Bella/Paide *
Barrett/Ambrose *
Rusev/Cena ***1/2
Reigns/Bryan ****

Total for second half of February - 14 matches
Year to date total - 90 total

Horrible February, even by my standards. But moving and having a baby really cuts into your free time.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

137 matches so far.



Spoiler: list



January 4, 2015
1. New Japan Rumble NJPW 1/04/2015
2. ReDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans vs. The Young Bucks NJPW 1/04/2015
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2015
4. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Toru Yano vs. Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 1/04/2015
5. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2015
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 1/04/2015
7. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega 1/04/2015
8. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson & Hirooki Goto
9. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2015
10. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 1/04/2015
11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2015
January 7, 2015
12. Aztec Warfare Macth Lucha Underground 1/07/2015
January 18, 2015
13. Ángel de Oro, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
14. Bárbaro Cavernario & Okumura vs. Kushida & Triton NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
15. Ryusuke Taguchi, La Sombra, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan, Mascara Don, & Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
16. Volador Jr. Gran Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
17. Mephisto vs. Stuka Kr. NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Místico, vs. Stigma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Pólvora, & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
19. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
January 19, 2015
20. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Stuka, Jr., & Tiger Mask IV vs. Gedo, Okumura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
21. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan & Tritón NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
22. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Angel de Oro & Stigma NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
23. Bárbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
24. Místico vs. Pólvora NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
25. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Último Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
26. La Sombra vs. Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
January 25, 2015
27. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston WWE 1/25/2015
28. The Ascension vs. The New Age Outlaws WWE 1/25/2015
29. The Usos vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow WWE 1/25/2015
30. The Bella Twins vs. Paige & Natalya WWE 1/25/2015
31. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins WWE 1/25/2015
32. Royal Rumble Match 1/25/2015
February 6, 2015
33. James Storm & Abyss vs. Matt & Jeff Hardy TNA 2/6/2015
34. Awesome Kong vs. Havok TNA 2/6/2015
35. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 2/6/2015
36. Tyrus vs. Mark Andrews & Rockstar Spud TNA 2/6/2015
37. Team Angle vs. Beat Down Clan TNA 2/6/2015
February 7, 2015
38. Super Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada UFWi (?) 8/18/1994
39. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/10/2015
40. Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 1/10/2015
41. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mohammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori NOAH 1/10/2015
42. Yoshihiro Takayama, Saito, & Hirayanagi vs. Kenou, Ohara, & Maybach Taniguchi NOAH 1/10/2015
43. Atsushi Kotoge & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm NOAH 1/10/2015
44. TMDK vs. Dangan Yankees NOAH 1/10/2015
45. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima NOAH 1/10/2015
46. Jumping Bomb Angels vs. Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano AJW 10/10/1985
February 11, 2015
47. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/11/2015
48. Máscara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 2/11/2015
49. Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 2/11/2015
50. Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2/11/2015
51. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. ReDragon NJPW 2/11/2015
52. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 2/11/2015
53. Kazuchika Okada, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/11/2015
54. Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/11/2015
55. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2015
56. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 2/11/2015
57. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 2/11/2015
58. Baron Corbin vs. Bull dempsey NXT 2/11/2015
59. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 2/11/2015
60. Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville NXT 2/11/2015
61. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks NXT 2/11/2015
62. Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/11/2015
63. Argenis vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
64. Son of Havok vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
65. Pentagon Jr. Ricky Mandel Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
February 13, 2015
66. Bray Wyatt vs. R Truth WWE 2/12/2015
67. Summer Rae vs. Paige WWE 2/12/2015
68. Adam Rose vs. Fandango WWE 2/12/2015
69. Tag Team Turmoil WWE 2/12/2015
70. Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 7/20/2013
71. Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 2/4/2015
72. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Mike Nicholls NOAH 2/4/2015
February 14, 2015
73. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/14/2015
74. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tiger Mask IV & Jay White NJPW 2/14/2015
75. Kushida, Alex Shelley, & Mascara Dorada vs. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega NJPW 2/14/2015
76. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 2/14/2015
77. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway NJPW 2/14/2015
78. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/14/2015
79. Bad Luke Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/14/2015
80. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/14/2015
81. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 2/14/2015
82. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/14/2015
February 15, 2015
83. Natsuki Taiyo vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/30/2012
84. Kyoko Kimura vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/17/2012
85. Arisa Nakajima vs Hiroyo Matsumoto JWP 12/21/2008
86. Arisa Nakajima vs. Io Shirai StarDom 12/29/2013
February 16, 2015
87. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 2/16/2015
88. Stardust & Goldust vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods WWE 2/16/2015
89. Roman Reigns vs. Kane WWE 2/16/2015
90. Paige vs. Summer Rae WWE 2/16/2015
91. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins WWE 2/16/2015
92. Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show WWE 2/16/2015
February 19, 2015
93. Mil Muertes vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
94. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
95. Super Fly vs. Texano Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
96. Bael, Castro Cortez & Mr. Cisco vs. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
97. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore NXT 2/18/2015
98. Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants NXT 2/18/2015
99. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/18/2015
February 20, 2015
100. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2013
101. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/4/2013
February 22, 2015
102. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 12/26/1997
103. Kyoko Inoue vs Akira Hokuto AJW 11/26/1992
104. Bull Nakano vs Debbie Malenko AJW 10/4/1991
105. Yumiko Hotta vs Aja Kong AJW 1/24/1994
106. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, & Erick Rowan vs. Big Show, Kane, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/22/2015 
107. Stardust vs. Goldust WWE 2/22/2015
108. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 2/22/2015
109. Paige vs. Nikki Bella WWE 2/22/2015
110. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 2/22/2015
111. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 2/22/2015
112. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/22/2015
113. Mio Shirai vs. Tsukushi Ice Ribbon 12/28/2014
114. Syuri vs. Kana REINA 12/26/2014
February 23, 2015
115. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 2/23/2015
116. The Ascension vs. The Prime Tine Players WWE 2/23/2015
February 25, 2015
117. Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey WWE 2/25/2015
118. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan WWE 2/25/2015
119. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch WWE 2/25/2015
120. The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor WWE 2/25/2015
121. Aerostar vs. Drago Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
122. Cage vs. Prince Puma Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
123. Pentagon Jr. vs. Vinny Massaro Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
124. King Cuerno vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
125. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls NOAH 2/11/2015
February 26, 2015
126. The Great Muta vs. Jinsei Shinzaki NJPW 4/29/1996
127. The Great Muta vs. the Great Nita NJPW 8/28/1999
February 27, 2015
128. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2013
129. The Great Muta vs. Power Warrior NJPW 1/04/1997
130. The Great Muta vs. Antonio Inoki NJPW 5/1/1994
131. The Great Muta vs. Hulk Hogan NJPW 5/3/1993
132. The Great Muta vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 1/04/1993
February 28, 2015
133. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1991
134. The Great Muta vs. Sting NJPW 3/21/1991
135. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
136. Tiger Mask vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 11/5/1981
137. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs. Baby Face & Perro Aquayo NJPW 4/13/1980


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*2015 Total*: *736*




Hayley Seydoux said:


> *JANUARY:*
> 
> Total: *343*
> 
> ...


*FEBRUARY:*

Total: *393*

WWF/WWE: *158*
WCW: *148*
DDT: *17*
Pro Wrestling NOAH: *13*
TNA: *11*
BJW: *10*
STARDOM: *9*
Dragon Gate: *6*
ECW: *6*
NJPW: *6*
Kaientai Dojo: *4*
AJPW: *3*



Spoiler: #2



343) Minoru Suzuki, Taka Michinoku, Taichi Ishikari, & Shelton Benjamin vs Naomichi Marufuji, Mohammad Yone, Taiji Ishimori, & Atsushi Kotoge - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night One 1/12/15

344) Hatsuhinode Kamen vs Momo Watanabe - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

345) Kyoko Kimura, Kris Wolf, & Hudson Envy vs Act Yasukawa, Heidi Lovelace, & Dragoncita - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

346) Takumi Iroha & Risa Sera vs Koguma & Reo Hazuki - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

347) *NEO High Speed Championship*
Io Shirai(c) vs Kaori Yoneyama - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

348) *Wonder of STARDOM Championship*
Mayu Iwatani(c) vs Act Yasukawa - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

349) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

350) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) vs Randy Savage - WCW: The Great American Bash 1999

351) Big Show vs Roman Reigns - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

352) Konnor & Viktor vs Goldust & Stardust - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

353) Ryback vs Luke Harper - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

354) Antonio Cesaro vs Jimmy Uso - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

355) Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

356) Paige vs Alicia Fox - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

357) Sin Cara II vs Mike Mizanin - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

358) Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/2/15

359) *Royal Rumble Qualifying Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Smackdown 1/20/15

360) *Royal Rumble Qualifying Match*
Ryback vs Alexander Rusev - WWE: Smackdown 1/20/15

361) *Royal Rumble Qualifying Match*
Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan - WWE: Smackdown 1/20/15

362) *Wonder of STARDOM Championship*
Act Yasukawa(c) vs Yuhi - STARDOM: STARDOM the Highest 2014 3/16/14

363) Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, & Paul Roma vs Barry Windham, Steve Austin, & Brian Pillman - WCW: Saturday Night 6/9/93

364) Ernest Miller vs Disco Inferno - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

365) *WCW Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Van Hammer - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

366) *WCW United States Championship*
David Flair(c) vs Dean Malenko - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

367) *Elimination Match*
Rey Mysterio Jr., Konnan, Brad Armstrong, & Swoll vs Curt Hennig, Barry Windham, Kendall Windham, & Bobby Duncum Jr. - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

368) *Junkyard Battle Royal*
Fit Finlay vs Brian Knobs vs Hak vs Steven Regal vs Dave Taylor vs Mike Whipwreck vs Hugh Morrus vs Jerry Flynn vs Johnny Grunge vs Rocco Rock vs Horace Hogan vs La Parka vs Silver King vs Ciclope - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

369) *WCW Tag Team Championship - Handicap Match*
Diamond Dallas Page, Kanyon, & Bam Bam Bigelow(c) vs Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

370) *Boxing Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Roddy Piper - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

371) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) & Sting vs Randy Savage & Sid Vicious - WCW: Bash at the Beach 1999

372) Elix Skipper & David Young vs Norman Smiley & Shark Boy - TNA: Destination X 2006 Pre-Show

373) Alex Shelley vs Jay Lethal - TNA: Destination X 2006

374) Lance Hoyt vs Matt Bentley - TNA: Destination X 2006

375) Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Chase Stevens & Andy Douglas - TNA: Destination X 2006

376) *WCW Television Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Raven - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

377) *Four Way Hardcore Match*
Brian Knobs vs Hak vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Horace Hogan - WCW: Monday Nitro 4/26/99

378) Chris Benoit vs Fit Finlay - WCW: Monday Nitro 10/27/97

379) Bill Goldberg vs Fit Finlay - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

380) Psychosis vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

381) Booker T vs Scotty Riggs - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

382) Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

383) Mike Enos & Wayne Bloom vs Kevin Nash & Scott Hall - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

384) La Parka vs Super Calo - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

385) *WCW Cruiserweight Champion*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Dean Malenko - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

386) Diamond Dallas Page & Chris Benoit vs Raven & Perry Saturn - WCW: Thunder 2/19/98

387) Scott Norton vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Thunder 3/19/98

388) Bill Goldberg vs Wayne Bloom - WCW: Thunder 3/19/98

389) Ultimo Dragon, SUSHI, & Zeus vs Akebono, Yutaka Yoshie, & Shigehiro Irie - AJPW: New Years Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

390) *Battle Royal*
Akebono vs Atsushi Aoki vs Hikaru Sato vs Kotaro Suzuki vs Masanobu Fuchi vs Naoya Nomura vs Ryuji Hijikata vs Shigehiro Irie vs Soma Takao vs SUSHI vs Takeshi Minamino vs Ultimo Dragon vs Yohei Nakajima vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yuma Aoyagi vs Zeus - AJPW: New Years Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

391) Eddie Guerrero & Chris Jericho vs Booker T & Dean Malenko - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

392) Fit FInlay vs Brad Armstrong - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

393) Davey Smith vs Dave Taylor - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

394) Bill Goldberg vs Rick Fuller - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

395) Yuji Nagata vs La Parka - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

396) Scott Steiner vs Marty Jannetty - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

397) Jim Neidhart vs Curt Hennig - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

398) Kevin Nash vs Raven - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

399) *WCW United States Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Thunder 2/26/98

400) Bill Goldberg vs Vincent - WCW: Thunder 3/5/98

401) Eddie Guerrero vs Prince Iaukea - WCW: Thunder 3/5/98

402) Dark Angel vs Kairi Hojo - STARDOM: 5 Star Grand Prix 2012 Night Two 8/26/12

403) *World of STARDOM Championship*
Yoshiko(c) vs Nanae Takahashi - STARDOM: 4th Anniversary Tour Night One 1/18/15

404) Hugh Morrus vs Glacier - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/4/99

405) Chris Candido vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. - WCW: Thunder 3/28/00

406) *WCW Television Championship*
Jim Duggan(c) vs Barbarian - WCW: Thunder 3/28/00

407) *Lumberjack Match*
Tazz vs Val Venis - WWF: RAW is WAR 3/26/01

408) William Regal vs Molly Holly - WWF: RAW is WAR 3/26/01

409) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament First Round*
Finn Balor vs Curtis Axel - NXT: #132 1/15/15

410) *NXT Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks - NXT: #132 1/15/15

411) Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Aiden English & Simon Gotch - NXT: #132 1/15/15

412) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament First Round*
Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze - NXT: #132 1/15/15

413) *NXT Tag Team Championship*
Kalisto & Sin Cara II(c) vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy - NXT: #133 1/15/15

414) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament First Round*
Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd - NXT: #133 1/15/15

415) Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch - NXT: #133 1/15/15

416) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament First Round*
Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey - NXT: #133 1/15/15

417) Carmella vs Emma - NXT: #134 1/15/15

418) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament Semi-Finals*
Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin - NXT: #134 1/15/15

419) Bayley vs Becky Lynch - NXT: #134 1/15/15

420) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament Semi-Finals*
Finn Balor vs Hideo Itami - NXT: #134 1/15/15

421) Rey Cometa & Triton vs Mr. Niebla & El Barbaro Cavernario - NJPW: FantasticaMania 2015 Night One 1/13/15

422) OKUMURA vs Angel de Oro - NJPW: FantasticaMania 2015 Night One 1/13/15

423) Gedo & Polvora vs Jushin Liger & Mistico - NJPW: FantasticaMania 2015 Night One 1/13/15

424) Tiger Mask IV, Stuka Jr., & Stigma vs Shinsuke Nakamura, YOSHI-HASHI, & Mephisto - NJPW: FantasticaMania 2015 Night One 1/13/15

425) *NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Jushin Liger(c) vs El Desperado - NJPW: New Year Dash 2015 1/5/15

426) KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega - NJPW: New Year Dash 2015 1/5/15

427) Mosh & Thrasher vs Gangrel & Mideon - WWF: Sunday Night Heat 12/14/99

428) D-Lo Brown vs Taka Michinoku - WWF: Sunday Night Heat 12/14/99

429) *WWF European Championship*
Val Venis(c) vs Steve Blackman - WWF: Sunday Night Heat 12/14/99

430) *King of the Ring 2001 Semi Finals*
Kurt Angle vs Christian - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

431) *King of the Ring 2001 Semi Finals*
Edge vs Rhyno - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

432) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley(c) vs Kane & Spike Dudley - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

433) *King of the Ring 2001 Finals*
Edge vs Kurt Angle - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

434) *WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs X-Pac - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

435) *Street Fight*
Kurt Angle vs Shane McMahon - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

436) *WWF Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Steve Austin(c) vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit - WWF: King of the Ring 2001

437) Bart Gunn & Freddy Joe Floyd vs Billy Gunn & TL Hopper - WWF: Superstars 10/22/96

438) KUDO, Yukio Sakaguchi, & Masa Takanashi vs Gota Ihashi, DJ Nira, & Gorgeous Matsuno - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

439) *Seven Way Guantlet Battle Royal*
Hikaru Sato vs Yasu Urano vs Soma Takao vs Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs Shunma Katsumata vs Bernard Ackah vs Saki Akai - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

440) Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs Toru Owashi & Kazuki Hirata - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

441) *DDT Extreme Championship - No Rope Escape Match*
Akito(c) vs Makoto Oishi - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

442) Super Sasadango Machine vs Sanshiro Takagi - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

443) Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto, & Yuji Okabayashi vs HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita, & Tetsuya Endo - DDT: Sweet Dreams 2015 1/25/15

444) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley - WWF: Royal Rumble 2001

445) Bobby Duncum Jr. & Kendall Windham vs Juventud Guerrera & Psychosis - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

446) Rey Mysterio vs Vampiro - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

447) Stevie Ray vs Vincent - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

448) Lash LeRoux vs Prince Iaukea - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

449) Evan Karagias vs Ernest Miller - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

450) Steven Regal vs Mike Whipwreck - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

451) Bill Goldberg vs Curt Hennig - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

452) Madust vs Patty Stone Grinder - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

453) Shane Douglas vs Scott Putski - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

454) *WCW United States Championship*
David Flair(c) vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

455) *WCW Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Chase Tatum - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

456) Kevin Nash & Sid Vicious vs Hulk Hogan & Sting - WCW: Monday Nitro 7/26/99

457) Wrath vs Meng - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

458) Disco Inferno vs Juventud Guerrera - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

459) Alex Wright vs Fit Finlay - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

460) Perry Saturn vs Lodi - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

461) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Disco Inferno - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

462) Bray Wyatt vs Jack Swagger - WWE: Main Event 1/20/15

463) Summer Rae vs Cameron - WWE: Superstars 1/12/15

464) Goldust, Stardust, & Fandango vs Diego, Fernando, & Justin Gabriel - WWE: Superstars 1/12/15

465) Naomi vs Cameron - WWE: Superstars 1/19/15

466) Goldust vs Val Venis - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

467) *WWF European Championship*
D-Lo Brown(c) vs X-Pac - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

468) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Road Dogg & Billy Gunn(c) vs Mosh & Thrasher - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

469) Hulk Hogan vs The Warrior - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

470) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bill Goldberg(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

471) Booker T & Stevie Ray vs Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

472) Ernest Miller vs Lenny Lane - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

473) Disco Inferno vs Evan Karagias - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

474) Dean Malenko & Shane Douglas vs Hugh Morrus & Jerry Flynn - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

475) Perry Saturn vs Bobby Duncum Jr - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

476) Perry Saturn vs Curt Hennig - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

477) Chris Benoit vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

478) Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

479) Sting & Bill Goldberg vs Sid Vicious & Rick Steiner - WCW: Monday Nitro 8/2/99

480) Skip vs Rad Radford - WWF: Superstars 12/19/95

481) *Wonder of STARDOM Championship*
Act Yasukawa(c) vs Kairi Hojo - STARDOM: 3rd Anniversary Show 1/26/14

482) Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze - NXT: Takeover: Rival

483) *No DQ Match*
Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey - NXT: Takeover: Rival

484) *NXT Tag Team Championship*
Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy(c) vs Kalisto & Sin Cara II - NXT: Takeover: Rival

485) *NXT Championship #1 Contender Tournament Finals*
Finn Balor vs Adrian Neville - NXT: Takeover: Rival

486) *NXT Women's Championship - Fatal Four Way Match*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch - NXT: Takeover: Rival

487) *NXT Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs Kevin Owens - NXT: Takeover: Rival

488) *Hardcore Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak - WCW: Spring Stampede 1999

489) Big Boss Man vs The Mountie - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

490) *WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

491) Irwin R. Schyster vs Jimmy Snuka - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

492) Kenny Von Erich vs The Warlord - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

493) Shawn Michaels, Marty Jannetty, & Virgil vs Pat Tanaka, Kato, & Mr. Fuji - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

494) Ted DiBiase vs Roddy Piper - WWF: MSG 4/22/91

495) Ultimate Warrior vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91

496) *WWF Tag Team Championship*
Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags(c) vs Butch Miller & Luke Williams - WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91

497) *Battle Royal*
Mr. Perfect vs Hulk Hogan vs Jake Roberts vs Earthquake vs Jim Duggan vs Big Boss Man vs Haku vs Barbarian vs Greg Valentine vs Kerry Von Erich vs Davey Smith vs Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty vs The Warlord vs Tugboat vs Jimmy Snuka vs Hercules vs Paul Roma vs Pat Tanaka vs Kato - WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91

498) Ted DiBiase vs Bret Hart - WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91

499) The Mountie vs Tito Santana - WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91

500) *WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs The Undertaker - WWF: Royal Rumble 1996

501) Vader vs Savio Vega - WWF: Monday Night RAW #143 1/22/96

502) Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Razor Ramon - WWF: Monday Night RAW #143 1/22/96

503) Bret Hart vs Goldust - WWF: Monday Night RAW #143 1/22/96

504) Diesel vs Davey Smith - WWF: Monday Night RAW #144 1/22/96

505) Henry Godwinn & Phinneas Godwinn vs Skip & Zip - WWF: Monday Night RAW #144 1/22/96

506) Shawn Michaels vs Yokozuna - WWF: Monday Night RAW #144 1/22/96

507) Shawn Michaels & Diesel vs Yokozuna & Davey Smith - WWF: Monday Night RAW #145 1/22/96

508) 1-2-3 Kid vs Hakushi - WWF: Monday Night RAW #145 1/22/96

509) *WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs The Undertaker - WWF: Monday Night RAW #145 1/22/96

510) *Crybaby Match*
Razor Ramon vs 1-2-3 Kid - WWF: In Your House: Rage in a Cage

511) Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Duke Droese - WWF: In Your House: Rage in a Cage

512) Yokozuna vs Davey Smith - WWF: In Your House: Rage in a Cage

513) *WWF Championship #1 Contender*
Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart - WWF: In Your House: Rage in a Cage

514) *WWF Championship - Steel Cage Match*
Bret Hart(c) vs Diesel - WWF: In Your House: Rage in a Cage

515) *Vacant NWA United States Tag Team Championship*
Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs Tracy Smothers & Steve Armstrong - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

516) Dan Spivey vs Ricky Morton - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

517) Nikita Koloff vs Tommy Rich - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

518) Dustin Rhodes vs Terrance Taylor - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

519) Big Josh vs Black Bart - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

520) Oz vs Tim Parker - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

521) *Taped Fist Match*
Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

522) *Stretcher Match*
El Gigante vs Sid Vicious - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

523) *Steel Cage Match*
Ron Simmons vs Butch Reed - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

524) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner(c) vs Sting & Lex Luger -WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

525) *WCW Television Championship*
Arn Anderson(c) vs Bobby Eaton - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

526) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship/NWA World Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs Tatsumi Fujinami(c) - WCW: SuperBrawl: Return of the Rising Sun

527) *WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust(c) vs Razor Ramon - WWF: Monday Night RAW #146 2/19/96

528) The Ringmaster vs Marty Jannetty - WWF: Monday Night RAW #146 2/19/96

529) The Undertaker vs Tatanka - WWF: Monday Night RAW #146 2/19/96

530) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Scott Steiner & The Giant(c) vs Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

531) *No DQ Match*
Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

532) Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

533) *WCW United States Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Sting - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1998

534) *WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Mankind - WWF: Judgment Day 1998

535) Taiji Ishimori & Atsushi Kotoge vs Junji Tanaka & Nozomi Kubo - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night Two 1/18/15

536) Takashi Sugiura & Akitoshi Saito vs Takeshi Morishima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night Two 1/18/15

537) Taka Michinoku, Taichi Ishikari, & El Desperado vs Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr., & Hitoshi Kumano - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night Two 1/18/15

538) Shelton Benjamin vs Quiet Storm - Pro Wrestling NOAH: The First Navigation 2015 Night Two 1/18/15

539) Punch Tominaga & Mondai Ryu vs Super Shisa & Kenchiro Arai - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

540) Yasushi Kanda, Kagetora, & Naoki Tanizaki vs Yosuke Santa Maria, U-T, & El Rindaman - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

541) Big R. Shimizu vs K-Ness - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

542) Shingo Takagi & Syachihoko BOY vs Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

543) *Three Way Match*
CIMA, Gamma, & YAMATO vs Massaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, & Kzy vs T-Hawk, Eita, & Kotoka - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

544) *Open the Dream Gate Championship*
BxB Hulk(c) vs Susumu Yokosuka - Dragon Gate: Truth Gate 2015 2/5/15

545) Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr., & Jonah Rock vs Hide Kubota, Yasu Kubota, & Masashi Aoyagi - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

546) Takeshi Morishima & Maybach Taniguchi vs Taiji Ishimori & Katsuhiko Nakajima - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

547) Taichi Ishikari & El Desperado vs Atsushi Kotoge & Hitoshi Kumano - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

548) Shelton Benjamin vs Mohammad Yone - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

549) Konnor & Viktor vs ??? - WWE: Main Event 2/10/15

550) Antonio Cesaro vs Sin Cara II - WWE: Main Event 2/10/15

551) Paige vs Summer Rae - WWE: Smackdown 2/10/15

552) Fandango vs Adam Rose - WWE: Smackdown 2/10/15

553) *Tag Team Turmoil Match*
Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Big Show vs Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso vs Konnor & Viktor vs Mike Mizanin & Damien Sandow vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Diego & Fernando - WWE: Smackdown 2/10/15

554) Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware - WWF: Monday Night RAW #1 1/11/93

555) The Undertaker vs Damien Demento - WWF: Monday Night RAW #1 1/11/93

556) Lex Luger vs Jason Knight - WWF: Monday Night RAW #4 2/1/93

557) Brutus Beefcake vs Ted DiBiase - WWF: Monday Night RAW #5 2/1/93

558) Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

559) Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Goldust & Stardust - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

560) Roman Reigns vs Kane - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

561) Paige vs Summer Rae - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

562) Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

563) Wade Barrett vs Damien Sandow - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

564) Jimmy Uso & Naomi vs Tyson Kidd & Natalya - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

565) Big Show vs Daniel Bryan - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/16/15

566) Jake Roberts vs Isaac Yankem - WWF: Monday Night RAW #147 2/19/96

567) Diesel vs Bob Holly - WWF: Monday Night RAW #147 2/19/96

568) Ahmad Johnson vs Shinobi - WWF: Monday Night RAW #147 2/19/96

569) *Handicap Match*
Yokozuna vs Owen Hart & Davey Smith - WWF: Monday Night RAW #147 2/19/96

570) Shawn Michaels vs 1-2-3 Kid - WWF: Monday Night RAW #148 2/19/96

571) Justin Hawk Bradshaw vs Hakushi - WWF: Monday Night RAW #148 2/19/96

572) Bret Hart vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - WWF: Monday Night RAW #148 2/19/96

573) Randy Savage vs Doink - WWF: Monday Night RAW #28 7/25/93

574) Duke Droese vs Mike Bell - WWF: Monday Night RAW #92 12/12/94

575) Jeff Jarrett vs Buck Quartermain - WWF: Monday Night RAW #92 12/12/94

576) Lex Luger & Davey Smith vs Bam Bam Bigelow & Tatanka - WWF: Monday Night RAW #92 12/12/94

577) Takashi Sugiura vs Takashi Iizuka - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

578) Minoru Suzuki vs Daisuke Harada - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

579) Naomichi Marufuji vs Taka Michinoku - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

580) *GHC Tag Team Championship*
Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls(c) vs Lance Archer & Davey-Boy Smith Jr. - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15

581) Randy Savage vs Arn Anderson - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/1/96

582) Steven Regal vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/1/96

583) Sting & Lex Luger vs Super Assassin #1 & Super Assassin #2 - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/1/96

584) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs Hulk Hogan - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/1/96

585) George Steele vs Jim Neidhart - WWF: Prime Time Wrestling 4/26/86

586) Bret Hart vs Sivi Afi - WWF: Prime Time Wrestling 4/26/86

587) Jake Roberts vs Scott McGhee - WWF: Prime Time Wrestling 4/26/86

588) *ECW Television Championship*
Taz(c) vs Chris Candido - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

589) Bam Bam Bigelow vs Spike Dudley - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

590) *Monday Night Rules Match*
Rob Van Dam vs Al Snow - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

591) *ECW Tag Team Championship*
Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley(c) vs JC Ice & Wolfie D - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

592) Tommy Dreamer vs Jerry Lawler - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

593) *ECW World Championship - Three Way Elmination Match*
Sabu(c) vs Terry Funk vs Shane Douglas - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997

594) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Jamie Noble - WWE: Smackdown 7/13/04

595) *Handicap Elimination Match*
Booker T, Rene Dupree, & Kenzo Suzuki vs John Cena - WWE: Smackdown 7/13/04

596) Paul London vs D-Von Dudley - WWE: Smackdown 7/13/04

597) Samoa Joe vs Dave Mastiff - TNA: Xplosion 9/7/14

598) Eddie Guerrero vs Big Show - WWE: Smackdown 4/13/04

599) Eddie Guerrero vs Shelton Benjamin - WWE: Smackdown 3/9/04

600) *Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Henry Godwinn, & Phinneas Godwinn vs Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

601) *Survivor Series Elimination Match*
The Interrogator, Recon, Sniper, & Jackyl vs Crush, Chainz, Skull, & 8-Ball - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

602) *Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Davey Smith, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas, & Philip LaFon vs Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero, & Steve Blackman - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

603) Kane vs Mankind - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

604) *Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Ken Shamrock, Animal, Hawk, & Ahmad Johnson vs Faarooq, Rocky Maivia, D-Lo Brown, & Kama Mustafa - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

605) *WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart(c) vs Steve Austin - WWF: Survivor Series 1997

606) Sting, Rick Steiner, & Scott Steiner vs Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton - WCW: Worldwide 9/15/92

607) Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio Jr., & Billy Kidman vs Vampiro, Violent J, & Shaggy 2 Dope - WCW: Road Wild 1999

608) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow(c) vs Booker T & Stevie Ray - WCW: Road Wild 1999

609) Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, & Shane Douglas vs Curt Hennig, Barry Windham, & Bobby Duncum Jr. - WCW: Road Wild 1999

610) Buff Bagwell vs Ernest Miller - WCW: Road Wild 1999

611) *WCW United States Championship - No DQ Match*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Road Wild 1999

612) Sid Vicious vs Sting - WCW: Road Wild 1999

613) Bill Goldberg vs Rick Steiner - WCW: Road Wild 1999

614) Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman - WCW: Road Wild 1999

615) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Retirement Match*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Kevin Nash - WCW: Road Wild 1999

616) Ryuichi Kawakami vs Kazuki Hashimoto - BJW: 1/2/15

617) *Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match*
Ryuji Ito, Abdullah Kobayashi, & Isami Kodaka vs Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda, & Takumi Tsukamoto - BJW: 1/2/15

618) Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Shuji Ishikawa & Kohei Sato - BJW: 1/2/15

619) *BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match*
Yuko Miyamoto(c) vs Kankuro Hoshino - BJW: 1/2/15

620) Rhyno vs Elias Samson - NXT: #135 2/12/15

621) Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Aiden English & Simon Gotch - NXT: #135 2/12/15

622) Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants - NXT: #135 2/12/15

623) Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville - NXT: #135 2/12/15

624) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Second Round*
Yuji Okabayashi & Yuji Hino vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Antonio Honda - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

625) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Semi-Final*
Yuji Okabayashi & Yuji Hino vs HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

626) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Semi-Final - Light Tube Death Match*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Ryuji Ito & Jaki Nukazawa - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

627) *Tenka Toitsu Tag Tournament Finals*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Yuji Okabayashi & Yuji Hino - BJW/DDT/K-Dojo: 12/31/14

628) *Broadway Brawl*
Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - WWE: Monday Night RAW 11/18/13

629) *Hamptons Hardcore Match*
Damien Sandow vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE: Monday Night RAW 11/25/13

630) Doug Furnas & Philip LaFaon vs Pierroth & Cibernetico - WWF: Superstars #533 12/17/96

631) Flash Funk vs Salvatore Sincere - WWF: Superstars #533 12/17/96

632) The Sultan vs Matt Hardy - WWF: Superstars #533 12/17/96

633) The Undertaker vs The Goon - WWF: Superstars #533 12/17/96

634) *TNA Tag Team Championship*
Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards(c) vs James Storm & Abyss - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

635) Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

636) *Handicap Elimination Match*
Knux, Crazzy Steve, & Rebel vs Jesse Godderz, Zema Ion, Angelina Love, & Velvet Sky - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

637) Eric Young vs Tyrus - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

638) *No DQ Match*
Gunner vs Samuel Shaw - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

639) Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley - TNA: Impact #540 9/19/15

640) Sting vs Vampiro - WCW: Spring Stampede 2000

641) *Vacant WCW Cruiserweight Championship - Suicide Six Way Match*
Chris Candido vs The Artist Formally Known as Prince Iaukea vs Juventud Guerrera vs Lash LeRoux vs Crowbar vs Shannon Moore - WCW: Spring Stampede 2000

642) Seth Rollins, Kane, & Big Show vs Ryback, Dolph Ziggler, & Erick Rowan - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

643) Goldust vs Stardust - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

644) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso(c) vs Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

645) *WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella(c) vs Paige - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

646) *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs Dean Ambrose - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

647) *WWE United States Championship*
Alexander Rusev(c) vs John Cena - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

648) *WWE World Heavyweight Championship #1 Contender Match*
Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan - WWE: Fast Lane 2015

649) Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

650) Titus O'Neil & Darren Young vs Konnor & Viktor - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

651) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd(c) vs Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

652) Jack Swagger vs Stardust - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

653) Brie Bella & Nikki Bella vs Paige & Emma - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

654) Ryback vs Curtis Axel - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

655) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Randy Orton - WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/23/15

656) Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio Jr., & Billy Kidman vs Vampiro, Violent J, & Shaggy 2 Dope - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

657) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Lenny Lane(c) vs Kaz Hayashi - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

658) *No DQ Match*
Brian Knobs & Hugh Morrus vs Dean Malenko & Shane Douglas - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

659) *WCW Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Perry Saturn - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

670) Berlyn vs Jim Duggan - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

671) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Barry Windham & Kendall Windham(c) vs Booker T & Stevie Ray - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

672) *WCW United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Sid Vicious - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

673) Bill Goldberg vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

674) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Sting - WCW: Fall Brawl 1999

675) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Disco Inferno(c) vs Lash LeRoux - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

676) *WCW Tag Team Championship - Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Billy Kidman & Konnan(c) vs Booker T & Stevie Ray vs Brian Knobs & Hugh Morrus - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

677) Eddie Guerrero vs Perry Saturn - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

678) Brad Armstrong vs Berlyn - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

679) *WCW Television Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Rick Steiner - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

680) Lex Luger vs Bret Hart - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

681) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Hulk Hogan - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

682) *WCW United States Championship*
Sid Vicious(c) vs Bill Goldberg - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

683) *Strap Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Ric Flair - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

684) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Bill Goldberg - WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999

685) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Semi-Final*
Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett - WCW: Mayhem 1999

686) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Disco Inferno(c) vs Evan Karagias - WCW: Mayhem 1999

687) *Vacant WCW Hardcore Championship*
Norman Smiley vs Brian Knobs - WCW: Mayhem 1999

688) *Elimination Match*
Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, & Aysa vs Eddie Guerrero, Billy Kidman, & Torrie Wilson - WCW: Mayhem 1999

689) *Retirement Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Curt Hennig - WCW: Mayhem 1999

690) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Semi-Final*
Bret Hart vs Sting - WCW: Mayhem 1999

691) *Chain Match*
Vampiro vs Berlyn - WCW: Mayhem 1999

692) Meng vs Lex Luger - WCW: Mayhem 1999

693) *WCW United States Championship/WCW Television Championship*
Scott Hall(c) vs Booker T - WCW: Mayhem 1999

694) David Flair vs Kimberly - WCW: Mayhem 1999

695) *I Quit Match*
Bill Goldberg vs Sid Vicious - WCW: Mayhem 1999

696) *Vacant WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Mayhem 1999

697) *NXT Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) vs Corey Graves - NXT: #29 12/6/12

698) *WWF Light Heavyweight Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Scotty 2 Hotty(c) vs Dean Malenko vs Taka Michinoku - WWF: Sunday Night Heat 4//00

699) *Triple Threat Match*
Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Mike Knox - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/09

700) *AJPW Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Katsuhiko Nakajima(c) vs Chris Sabin - AJPW: Pro Wrestling Love in Ryogoku Vol. 3 8/26/07

701) Scott Norton vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Souled Out 1997

702) *Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match*
Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine vs Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba - BJW: 2/2/15

703) *Fluorescent Light Prison Tag Death Match*
Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Jaki Numazawa & Abdullah Kobayashi - BJW: 2/2/15

704) Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey - NXT: #136 2/12/15

705) Kalisto & Sin Cara II vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger - NXT: #136 2/12/15

706) Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger - NXT: #136 2/12/15

707) Becky Lynch vs Bayley - NXT: #136 2/12/15

708) Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick - NXT: #136 2/12/15

709) Fandango vs Adam Rose - WWE: Superstars 2/16/15

710) Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel - WWE: Superstars 2/16/15

711) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Nash & Scott Hall(c) vs Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner - WCW: Souled Out 1997

712) Konnan, La Parka, & Villano IV vs Juventud Guerrera, Super Calo, & Ciclope - WCW: SuperBrawl VII

713) *Three Way Match*
Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock vs Booker T & Stevie Ray vs Meng & Barbarian - WCW: SuperBrawl VII

714) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Nash & Scott Hall(c) vs The Giant & Lex Luger - WCW: SuperBrawl VII

715) Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux - WCW: Starrcade 1999

716) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Evan Karagias(c) vs Madusa - WCW: Starrcade 1999

717) *WCW Hardcore Championship*
Norman Smiley(c) vs Meng - WCW: Starrcade 1999

718) Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, Shane Douglas, & Asya vs Jim Duggan, Rick Steiner, Kevin Sullivan, & Mike Rotunda - WCW: Starrcade 1999

719) Vampiro vs Steve Williams - WCW: Starrcade 1999

720) Vampiro vs Oklahoma - WCW: Starrcade 1999

721) Curt Hennig, Gerald, & Patrick vs Booker T, Stevie Ray, & Midnight - WCW: Starrcade 1999

722) *Bunkhouse Brawl*
Jeff Jarrett vs Dustin Rhodes - WCW: Starrcade 1999

723) *Crowbar on a Pole Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair - WCW: Starrcade 1999

724) Sting vs Lex Luger - WCW: Starrcade 1999

725) *Powerbomb Match*
Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious - WCW: Starrcade 1999

726) *Vacant WCW United States Championship - Ladder Match*
Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett - WCW: Starrcade 1999

727) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Bill Goldberg - WCW: Starrcade 1999

728) Kazuki Hirata, Toru Owashi, & Akebono vs Antonio Honda, Great Kojika, & Yoshihiko - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

729) *DDT Extreme Championship - Rules Rumble Match*
Akito(c) vs Shiori Asahi -DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

730) *KO-D Six Man Tag Team Championship*
Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, & Gorgeous Matsuno(c) vs KUDO, Masa Takanashi, & Yukio Sakaguchi - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

731) *Four Way Super Tables, Ladders, & Chairs Match*
Sanshiro Takagi & Jun Kasai vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake vs MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

732) Danshoku Dino vs Michael Nakazawa - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

733) Kazushi Sakuraba vs Super Sasadango Machine - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

734) *KO-D Tag Team Championship*
Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo(c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

735) *World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs John Bradshaw Layfield - WWE: Judgment Day 2006


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata



Total: 274


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is my final count for February.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's 2015 Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-2-2015

1 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
2 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose & Gold And Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS R-Truth & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
3 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
4 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
5 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
6 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

1-5-2015

7 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (2 out 3 Falls Ic Championship)
8 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
9 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
10 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
11 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper (Special Referee match/Special Ref = J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
12 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bray Wyatt (Ambulance Match)
13 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
14 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
15 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Big E

1-6-2015

16 (WWE NXT) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
17 (WWE NXT) Carmella VS Blue Pants
18 (WWE NXT) CJ Parker VS Baron Corbin
19 (WWE NXT) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Hideo Itami & Finn Balor
20 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) John Morrison & Eli Cottonwood VS Zach Ryder & Titus O'Neil
21 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) MVP & Percy Watson VS Cody Rhodes & Husky Harris
22 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
23 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
24 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Sabu VS U-Gene
25 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
26 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
27 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
28 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)
29 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
30 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
31 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
32 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
33 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
34 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
35 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
36 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
37 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
38 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
39 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-7-2015

40 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
41 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
42 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
43 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
44 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
45 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
46 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
47 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
48 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson
49 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
50 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
51 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
52 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
53 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
54 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)
55 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
56 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

1-8-2015

57 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Kurt Angle VS MVP (Streetfight)
58 (TNA Impact Wrestling) The Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) VS The Wolves (Davey Richard & Eddie Edwards) TNA Tag Team Championship)
59 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Low Ki VS Austin Aries (X division Championship)
60 (TNA Impact Wrestling) TNA Knockouts Championship Battle Royal
61 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Bobby Lashley VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
62 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
63 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
64 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
65 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
66 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
67 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
68 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)
69 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
70 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
71 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
72 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
73 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
74 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
75 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
76 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-9-2015

77 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Killer Kyle VS Doug Furnas
78 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Orton Jr. Dick Slater VS The Mongolian Stomper & Ronnie Garvin (Legends Tag Team Macth)
79 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Brian Lee & Chris Candido VS The Rock'N'Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) (SMW Tag Team Championship)
80 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) VS The Heavenly Bodies (Jimmy Del Ray and Tom Prichard)
81 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Dirty White Boy VS Terry "Bamm Bamm" Gordy (SMW Heavyweight Championship)
82 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) VS The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fulton) (SMW Tag Team Championship/Barb Wire Cage/Special Ref Bob Armstrong) (Fire On The Mountain 1992)
83 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Armstrong & Tracy Smothers & Hawk VS Dory Funk & Terry Funk & Bruiser Bedlam
84 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Adam Rose
85 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
86 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
87 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
88 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett
89 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show) VS Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

1-10-2015

90 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
91 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
92 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS The Human Tornado
93 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
94 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
95 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
96 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
97 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
98 (WSX Episode 4) Matt Sydal VS Scorpio Sky
99 (WSX Episode 4) Keepin' It Gangsta (Ruckus & Babi Slymm) VS That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan)

1-11-2015

100 (WSX Episode 5) Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
101 (WSX Episode 5) 6-Pac VS The Human Tornado
102 (WSX Episode 5) Deilkado VS Arik Cannon
103 (WSX Episode 6) Scorpio Sky VS Jack Evans
104 (WSX Episode 6) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS D.I.F.H (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)

1-12-2015

105 (WSX Episode 7) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
106 (WSX Episode 7) The Human Tornado VS Matt Sydal
107 (WSX Episode 7) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
108 (WSX Episode 8) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado)
109 (WSX Episode 8) Ricky Banderas VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
110 (WSX Episode 9) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
111 (WSX Episode 9) Scorpio Sky VS 6-Pac
112 (WSX Episode 9) Jack Evans VS The Human Tornado
113 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
114 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage time bomb deathmatch)
115 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
116 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
117 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
118 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
119 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
120 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Rhino VS Rob Conway
121 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
122 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
123 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins (LumberJack Match)
124 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
125 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Luke Harper
126 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Alicia Fox (1 Arm tied Behind The Back Match)
127 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
128 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Paige
129 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
130 (WWE RAW) Ambrose VS Rusev

1-13-2015

131 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
132 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
133 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
134 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
135 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
136 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
137 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
138 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
139 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
140 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
141 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
142 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
143 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
144 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
145 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)
146 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Goldust VS Savio Vega (WWF IC Championship)
147 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Vader VS Fatu
148 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Yoshihiro Tajiri & Ken Patterson
149 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Aldo Montoya VS Mankind

1-14-2015

150 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart Gunn) VS Yokozuna & Owen Hart VS Razor Ramon & Savio Vega VS 1-2-3 Kid &Sycho Sid
151 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Henry Godwinn VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Arkansas Hog Pen Match - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
152 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) King Mabel VS Diesel

1-15-2015

153 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Hakushi VS Double J Jeff Jarrett
154 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Ahmed Johnson VS Jeff Brettler
155 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Goldust VS Aldo Montoya
156 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Bret Hart VS British Bulldog (WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
157 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
158 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
159 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
160 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
161 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
162 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
163 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
164 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
165 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
166 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
167 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
168 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
169 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)

1-16-2015

170 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
171 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
172 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
173 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
174 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-17-2014

175 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
176 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
177 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
183 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T
184 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
185 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
186 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
187 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
188 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
189 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
190 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
191 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)
192 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Franki Kazarian
193 (ROH TV) Donovan Dijak VS Jake Dirden
194 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Matt Taven (ROH World Championship)

1-18-2015

195 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
196 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
197 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS George Wells
198 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Mr. T VS Roddy Piper (Boxing Match)
199 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The Fabulous Moolah VS Velvet McIntyre
200 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Corporal Kirschner VS Nikolai Volkoff
201 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
202 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) VS The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
203 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Ricky Steamboat VS Hercules
204 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Adrian Adonis VS Uncle Elmer
205 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Terry Funk & Hoss Funk VS Junkyard Dog & Tito Santana
206 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)

1-19-2015

207 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Can-Am Connection (Rick Martel & Tom Zenk) VS Bob Orton & The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
208 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Billy Jack Haynes VS Hercules
209 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Hill Billy Jim & The Haiti Kid & Little Beaver VS King Kong Bundy & Little Tokyo & Lord Littlebrook (Mixed Tag Match)
210 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Harley Race VS Junkyard Dog (Loser Must Bow Match)
211 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
212 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Roddy Piper VS Adrian Adonis (Hair VS Hair Match)
213 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) & Danny Davis VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Tito Santana
214 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Butch Reed VS Koko B. Ware
215 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
216 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Honky Tonk Man VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
217 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The Killer Bees (B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell)
218 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
219 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
220 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
221 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
222 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
223 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
224 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
225 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
226 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
227 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
228 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae & Alicia FoX VS Paige & Natlaya
229 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS R-Truth
230 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS The Miz
231 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS John Cena (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

1-20-2015

232 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
233 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
234 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Don Muraco VS Dino Bravo
235 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Greg Valentine VS Ricky Steamboat
236 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Butch Reed
237 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) One Man Gang VS Bam Bam Bigelow
238 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Rick Rude VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
239 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ultimate Warrior VS Hercules
240 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
241 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Don Muraco
242 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Greg Valentine
243 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
244 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) The Islanders (Haku & Tama) & Bobby Heenan VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Koko B. Ware
245 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS One Man Gang
246 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
247 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
248 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
249 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
250 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
251 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
252 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
253 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
254 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
255 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
256 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)

1-21-2015

257 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hercules VS King Haku
258 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
259 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Brutus Beefcake VS Ted DiBiase
260 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Bushwhackers (Luke Williams & Butch Miller) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
261 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Mr. Perfect VS The Blue Blazer
262 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Powers of Pain (The Warlord & The Barbarian) & Mr. Fuji (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/3 on 2 handicap Match)
263 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Dino Bravo VS Ronnie Garvin
264 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana)
265 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Andre The Giant
266 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The ****** Tonk Man & Greg Valentine (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Big John Studd)
267 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Rick Rude VS The Ultimate Warrior(WWF IC Championship)
268 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Bad News Brown
269 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Red Rooster VS Bobby Heenan
270 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
271 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
272 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
273 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
274 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
275 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
276 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
277 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
278 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
279 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2015

280 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Martel VS Koko B. Ware
281 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
282 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Earthquake VS Hercules
283 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Brutus Beefcake VS Mr. Perfect
284 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Roddy Piper VS Bad News Brown
285 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The Bolsheviks (Nikolai Volkoff & Boris Zhukov)
286 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Barbarian VS Tito Santana
287 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire VS Randy Savage & Sensational Queen Sherri (Mixed Tag Team Match)
288 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
289 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Dino Bravo
290 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ted DiBiase VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts (Million Dollar Championship)
291 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Big Boss Man VS Akeem
292 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Rude VS Jimmy Snuka
293 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
294 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
295 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
296 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
297 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.
298 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
299 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
300 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
301 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
302 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
303 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
304 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
305 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
306 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
307 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
308 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
310 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Rusev
311 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Brie Bella
312 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper
313 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan (No DQ Match)

1-23-2015

314 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) VS The Barbarian & Haku
315 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Texas Tornado VS Dino Bravo
316 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The British Bulldog VS The Warlord
317 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Rick Martel (Blindfold Match)
319 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Undertaker VS Jimmy Snuka
320 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Ultimate Warrior VS Randy Savage (Retirement Match)
321 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Genichiro Tenryu & Koji Kitao VS Demolition (Ax & Smash)
322 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Big Boss Man VS Mr. Perfect (WWF IC Championship)
323 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Earthquake VS Greg Valentine
324 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Legion of Doom (Hawk & Animal) VS Power & Glory (Paul Roma & Hercules)
325 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Virgil VS Ted DiBiase
326 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Mountie VS Tito Santana
327 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
328 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
329 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
330 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
331 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
332 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
333 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
334 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
335 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
336 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
337 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
338 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
339 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
340 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)
341 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
342 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
343 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
344 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
345 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
346 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
347 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
348 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
349 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
350 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

1-24-2015

351 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Shawn Michaels VS El Matador
352 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Undertaker VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
353 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
354 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Big Boss Man & Virgil & Sgt. Slaughter & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) & The Repo Man & The Mountie
355 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
356 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Tatanka VS Rick Martel
357 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
358 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Owen Hart VS Skinner
359 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS Sid Justice
360 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
361 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
362 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
363 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
364 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
365 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
366 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-25-2014

367 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble Kick off) Cesaro & Tyson Kidd VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
368 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
369 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
370 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Paige & Natalya
371 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
372 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) 2015 Royal Rumble

1-28-2015

373 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
374 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
375 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
376 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
377 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
378 (CWFH) 2014 Red Carpet Rumble
379 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
380 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
381 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
382 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
383 (CWFH 9-17-2014) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)

1-29-2015

384 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
385 (WWE Smackdown) Jey Uso VS Tyson Kidd
386 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
387 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Daniel Bryan (Casket Match)

1-30-2015

388 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Jushin "Thunder"Liger VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
389 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Ric Flair VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
390 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Big Bubba Rogers VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
391 (NWA TNA 10-30-2000) Amazing Red VS AJ Styles (NWA TNA X-Division Championship)

1-31-2015

392 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Sabu VS Alex Wright
393 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) VK Wallstreet VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
394 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Scott Norton VS Macho Man Randy Savage
395 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
396 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
397 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff VS Johnny B. Badd
398 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Flyin" Bryan Pillman VS Ric Flair
399 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Alex Wright VS Disco Inferno
400 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Kurasawa VS Sgt. Craig Pittman
401 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) The Taskmaster VS Macho Man Randy Savage
402 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Lex Luger VS Meng
403 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
404 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Dean Malenko
405 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson
406 (ROH TV) Ashley Sixx VS Dalton Castle
407 (ROH TV) ACH VS Matt Sydal VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

2-1-2014

408 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) The Shark VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
409 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Sabu VS Mr J.L.
410 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
411 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
412 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Chris Benoit
413 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Meng VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
414 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Four Hosreman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Ric Flair & Sting

2-2-2014

415 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Kurasawa VS Macho Man Randy Savage
416 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Mr. J.L. & Eddie Guerrero
417 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting VS Lex Luger
418 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sgt. Craig Pittman VS Eddie Guerrero
419 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) The Shark VS Scott Norton
420 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sabu VS Disco Inferno
421 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Dungeon of Doom (Lex Luger & Meng) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
422 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Cobra VS The Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
423 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) The Taskmaster VS The Renegade
424 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
425 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Sting VS Ric Flair
426 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Meng VS Macho Man Randy Savage
427 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Kensuki Sasaki VS Chris Benoit
428 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW TV Championship)
429 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Dean Malenko VS Sting
430 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Scott Norton VS The Shark
431 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Eddie Guerrero VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
432 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
433 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Sting VS Hulk Hogan
434 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
435 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
436 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Luke Harper
437 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Cesaro
438 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
439 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
440 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sin Cara
441 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Daniel Bryan
442 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Diaomd Dallas Page
443 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki VS Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto
444 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Hugh Morris VS Hulk Hogan
445 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Sting & Lex Luger

2-3-2015

446 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
447 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Sting VS Kurasawa
448 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Scott Norton VS The Giant
449 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
450 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Mr J.L. VS Eddie Guerrero
451 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Disco Inferno VS Mr Wonderful
452 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
453 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Sting & Hulk Hogan
454 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Ric Flair VS Eddie Guerrero
455 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Lex Luger VS Marcus Bagwell
456 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Earl Robert Eaton VS Sting
457 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) The Giant VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
458 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Scotty Riggs VS Lex Luger
459 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Sting
460 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Dean Malenko VS Mr J.L.
461 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Ric Flair VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
462 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Arn Anderson VS Macho Man Randy Savage
463 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Chris Benoit
464 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Super Assassins ( ) VS Lex Luger & Sting
465 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Ric Flair VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-4-2015

466 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Chris Benoit VS Alex Wright
467 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Eddie Guerrero
468 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Diamond Dallas Page VS Sting
469 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Hulk Hogan & Macho Man Randy Savage
470 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
471 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
472 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Sting VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
473 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Meng VS Hulk Hogan
474 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Macho Man Randy Savage VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
475 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Dean Malenko VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
476 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) One Man Gang VS Hulk Hogan

2-5-2015

478 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Dolph Ziggler & Ryback
479 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
480 (WWE Smackdown) Fadango VS Adam Rose
481 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Roman Reigns
482 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Erick Rowan
483 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Paige
484 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury))

2-6-2015

485 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Chris Benoit VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
486 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster & Hugh Morris) VS Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman)
487 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Marcus Bagwell VS Ric Flair
488 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
489 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Hugh Morris VS Macho Man Randy Savage
490 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Scotty Riggs VS Loch Ness
491 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Dangerous Devon Storm VS Konnan
492 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Arn Anderson VS Hulk Hogan
493 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
494 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
495 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
496 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
498 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
499 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
500 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
501 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
502 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
503 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
504 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
505 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
506 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
507 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
508 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
509 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
510 (FMW 9-25-1994) Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator & Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)

2-7-2015

511 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
512 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
513 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
514 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
515 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
517 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
518 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
519 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
520 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
521 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
522 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
523 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
524 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
525 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
526 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
527 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
528 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)

2-8-2015

529 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
530 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
531 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
532 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
533 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
534 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
535 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
536 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
537 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)
538 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
539 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
540 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
541 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
542 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
543 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
544 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
545 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)

2-9-2015

546 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
547 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
548 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Undertaker & Kane VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
549 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
550 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
551 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
552 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
553 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
554 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
555 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
556 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
557 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
558 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
559 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
560 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)
561 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Ryback
562 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Brie Bella
563 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
564 (WWE RAW) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
565 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
566 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Mizdow
567 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
568 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)) (5 on 1 Handicap Match)

2-10-2015

569 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Shaun Ricker
570 (CWFH) Sasha Derevko VS James Morgan
571 (CWFH) Ray Rosas VS Joey Ryan
572 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher VS Che Cabrea
573 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ryan Taylor (MAV TV Championship)

2-11-2015

574 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Hideo Itami VS Tyler Breeze
575 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bull Dempsey VS Baron Corbin (No DQ Match)
576 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (NXT Tag Team Championship)
577 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Finn Balor VS Adrian Neville
578 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bayley VS Sasha Banks VS Becky Lynch VS Charlotte (Fatal 4 Way Nxt Women's Championship)
579 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Kevin Owens VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)

2-12-2015

matches 583-588 are in the same Tag Team Turmoil Match

580 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
581 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
582 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
583 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
584 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
585 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
586 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
587 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
588 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)

2-13-2015

589 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
590 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
591 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
592 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
593 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
594 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
595 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
596 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
597 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Rey Mysterio VS CM Punk
598 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Edge VS Drew McIntyre
599 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) LayCool (Layla & Michelle McCool) VS Kelly Kelly & Rosa Mendes
600 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Wade Barrett VS Kofi Kingston (IC Championship)
601 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
602 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian

2-14-2015

603 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
604 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
605 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
606 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
607 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
608 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
609 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
610 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
611 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
612 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-16-2015

613 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Dean Ambrose
614 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
615 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
616 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Piage
617 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
618 (WWE RAW) Damein Mizdow VS Bad News Barrett
619 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso & Naomi VS Tyson Kidd & Natalya
620 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Big Show

2-19-2015

621 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Miz
622 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
623 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS R-Truth
624 (WWE Smackdown) New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
625 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Roman Reigns
626 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
627 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
628 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Tyson Kidd
629 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins

2-22-2015

630 (WWE FastLane) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)
631 (WWE FastLane) Stardust VS Goldust
632 (WWE FastLane) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
633 (WWE FastLane) Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
634 (WWE FastLane) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose (IC Championship)
635 (WWE FastLane) Rusev VS John Cena (US Championship)
636 (WWE FastLane) Roman Reigns VS Daniel Bryan (#1 Contenders matchfor the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

2-23-2015

637 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
638 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
639 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
640 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
641 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
642 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
643 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dolph Ziggler
644 (WWE RAW) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
645 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
646 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Jack Swagger
647 (WWE RAW) Paige & Emma VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
648 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Ryback
649 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins & Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan

2-24-2015

650 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
651 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
652 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
653 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
654 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
655 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
656 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
657 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
658 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
659 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
660 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
661 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
662 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
663 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

2-25-2015

664 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
665 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
666 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
667 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
668 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
669 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
670 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)
671 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
672 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
673 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
674 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
675 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
676 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
677 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
678 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
679 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)

2-26-2015

680 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
681 (WWE Smackdown) Naoim VS Natalya
682 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS Daniel Bryan
683 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Curtis Axel
684 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Adam Rose
685 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)


Total so far 685[/QUOTE]

Can we have this topic pinned please.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Low numbers for February but honestly, a little over halfway through the month I decided SmackDown and Impact were getting a bit too hard to watch. I might go back to watching Impact here and there but SmackDown needs to work a bit harder to get my eyes back.

January Total: 286
February Total: 165

2015 Total: 451



Spoiler: January



-----1/1-----

WWE NXT (1/1/15)
1. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2. Leva Bates vs Carmella
3. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
4. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs The Ascension

-----1/2-----

WWE SmackDown (1/2/15)
5. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan
6. R-Truth & The Usos vs Adam Rose & Dust Brothers
7. Big Show vs Ryback
8. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores
9. The Ascension vs Lance Anoa'i & Rhett Titus 
10. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----1/4-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 3* (8/31/14)
11. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
12. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
13. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
14. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
15. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
16. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr
17. Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & ACH vs Chris Sabin & Brian Myers 
18. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
19. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega
20. Rich Swann, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs Bobby Fish, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander & Tommaso Ciampa
21. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----1/5-----

WWE RAW (1/5/15)
22. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
23. The Ascension vs Papi C & Titan
24. Roman Reigns vs Big Show 
25. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
26. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
27. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
28. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
29. Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback
30. Big E vs Adam Rose

-----1/7----- 

TNA Destination Impact (1/7/15)
31. Kurt Angle vs MVP
32. The Revolution vs The Wolves 
33. Austin Aries vs Low Ki
34. Knockouts Battle Royal: Taryn Terrell 
35. Bobby Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----1/8-----

WCW Souled Out (1/24/98)
36. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, Lizmark Jr & Chavo Guerrero vs La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King & El Dandy
37. Chris Benoit vs Raven
38. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Jr
39. Booker T vs Rick Martel
40. Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
41. Ray Traylor & Steiner Brothers vs Konnan, Scott Norton & Buff Bagwell
42. Kevin Nash vs The Giant
43. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
44. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage

-----1/9-----

WWF Ground Zero (1997)
45. Brian Pillman vs Goldust
46. Brian Christopher vs Scott Putski
47. Savio Vega vs Crush vs Farooq
48. Max Mini vs El Torito
49. The Headbangers vs Legion Of Doom vs The Godwinns vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
50. Bret Hart vs The Patriot
51. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

WWE SmackDown (1/9/15)
52. Big E vs Adam Rose
53. The Ascension vs Mad1 & Spartan
54. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
55. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
56. Sin Cara vs Bad News Barrett
57. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show

WWE NXT (1/8/15)
58. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel
59. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
60. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable
61. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillians 

-----1/10-----

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (1/4/15)
61. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs Young Bucks
62. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi 63. Kojima & Tomoaki Honma
64. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Shelton X Benjamin, Lance Archer, Takashi Iizuka & Davey Boy Smith Jr
65. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba 
66. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe
67. Ryusuke Taguvhi vs Kenny Omega
68. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
69. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
70. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi
71. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada

WWF Metal (12/11/99)
72. D-Von Dudley vs Christian
73. The Headbangers vs Dukes Dalton & Knuckles Nelson
74. Kaientai vs Mark Henry
75. British Bulldog vs Gangrel 

WWF Shotgun Saturday Night (1/4/97)
76. The Goddwins vs The Flying Nuns
77. Goldust vs Sultan
78. Ahmed Johnson vs Crush
79. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mini-Vader

-----1/12-----

WWE RAW (1/12/15)
80. Seth Rollins vs John Cena
81. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Brass Ring Club
82. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
83. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
84. The Miz vs Jey Uso
85. Brie Bella vs Paige
86. The Ascension vs Bu Ku Dao & Socoro
87. Rusev vs Dean Ambrose

-----1/13-----

WWE Bad Blood (6/15/03)
88. Rodney Mack & Chris Nowinski vs The Dudley Boyz 
89. Scott Steiner vs Test
90. Booker T vs Christian
91. La Résistance vs Rob Van Dam & Kane
92. Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
93. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
94. Triple H vs Kevin Nash

WWE Backlash (4/30/06)
95. Carlito vs Chris Masters
96. Umaga vs Ric Flair
97. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
98. Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin
99. Big Show vs Kane
100. Vince & Shane McMahon vs "God" & Shawn Michaels
101. John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge

-----1/14-----

WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks (7/23/95)
102. The Roadie vs 1-2-3 Kid
103. Men On A Mission vs Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
104. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Henry Godwinn
105. Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Jarrett
106. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog
107. Diesel vs Sycho Sid

WWE NXT (1/14/15)
108. Finn Bàlor vs Tyson Kidd
109. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Natalya & Charlotte
110. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
111. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville 

-----1/15-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/27/95)
112. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bob Holly
114. The Smoking Gunns vs The Blu Brothers
115. Barry Horowitz vs Skip
116. Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze
117. The Undertaker vs Kama
118. Bret Hart vs Isaac Yankem, DDS
119. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
120. Diesel vs King Mabel

-----1/16-----

WWF King Of The Ring (7/19/94)
121. Razor Ramon vs Bam Bam Bigelow
122. IRS vs Mabel
123. Owen Hart vs Tatanka 
124. 1-2-3 Kid vs Jeff Jarrett
125. Diesel vs Bret Hart
126. Razor Ramon vs IRS
127. Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
128. The Headshrinkers vs Crush & Yokozuna
129. Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon
130. Roddy Piper vs Jerry Lawler

WWE SmackDown (1/15/15)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
132. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
133. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
134. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
135. Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WWE Main Event (1/13/15)
136. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
137. The Ascension vs John Skyler & Purple Haze
138. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel
139. New Day vs Brass Ring Club & Adam Rose

-----1/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/17/96)
140. Doug Furnas, Phil LaFon, Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs Owen Hart, British Bulldog & New Rockers
141. Undertaker vs Mankind
142. Marc Mero, Rocky Maivia, Jake Roberts & The Stalker vs Crush, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust
143. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
144. Farooq, Vader, Fake Razor/Fake Diesel vs Flash Funk, Jimmy Snuka, Savio Vega & Yokozuna
145. Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (1996) 
146. Flash Funk vs Leif Cassidy 
147. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Fake Razor/Fake Diesel
148. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
149. Undertaker vs The Executioner
150. Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart

WWF Royal Rumble (1997)
151. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust
152. Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq
153. Vader vs Undertaker
154. Héctor Garza, Perro Aguayo & Canek vs Jerry Estrada, Heavy Metal & Fuerza Guerrera 
155. The 1997 Royal Rumble Match: Steve Austin
156. Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid

-----1/19-----

WWE SmackDown (4/17/09)
157. Big Show vs Jeff Hardy
158. Gail Kim vs Maryse
159. John Morrison vs R-Truth
160. The Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
161. Dolph Ziggler vs MVP
162. Batista vs Ted DiBiase Jr

WWF Monday Night RAW (5/6/96)
163. Marc Mero vs 1-2-3 Kid
164. British Bulldog vs Fatu
165. The BodyDonnas vs Tekno Team 2000
166. The Undertaker vs Owen Hart

WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog
167. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
168. Savio Vega vs Steve Austin
169. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
170. Vader vs Yokozuna
171. Goldust vs The Undertaker

WWE RAW (1/19/15)
172. Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
173. Big E & Kofi vs Brass Ring Club
174. Natalya & Paige vs Summer Rae & Alicia Fox
175. Rusev vs R-Truth
176. Jey Uso vs The Miz
177. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane

-----1/20-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/09)
178. Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy
179. Melina vs Beth Phoenix
180. John Cena vs JBL
181. Edge vs Jeff Hardy
182. The 2009 Royal Rumble: Randy Orton

-----1/21-----

WWE SmackDown (1/1/10)
183. CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
184. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
185. The Great Khali vs Carolina Panther
186. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
187. Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix
188. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho
189. Batista vs R-Truth

WWE NXT (1/21/15)
190. Finn Bàlor vs Curtis Axel
191. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
192. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs The Vaudevillians 
193. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze

-----1/22-----

WWE SmackDown (7/2/10)
194. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler
195. Kane vs Luke Gallows
196. MVP vs Chavo Guerrero
197. Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool
198. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger

WWE SmackDown (1/22/15)
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
200. Ryback vs Rusev
201. Brie Bella vs Naomi
202. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
203. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

-----1/23-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/23/15)
204. 2015 Feast Or Fired Match: Austin Aries, Magnus, Robbie E, Rockstar Spud
205. Gail Kim vs Havok
206. Koya vs Tigre Uno
207. EC3 vs Jeremy Borash
208. Matt Hardy vs James Storm
209. Eric Young & Low Ki vs Bobby Roode & Kurt Angle
210. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King

-----1/24-----

WCW Uncensored (1998)
211. Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero
212. Juventud Guerrera vs Konnan
213. Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko
214. Scott Steiner vs Lex Luger
215. DDP vs Raven vs Chris Benoit
216. The Giant vs Kevin Nash
217. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning
218. Sting vs Scott Hall

WWF Monday Night RAW (3/18/96)
219. British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts
220. Goldust vs Fatu
221. Diesel vs Barry Horowitz
222. Bret Hart vs Tatanka

WWF Saturday Night's Main Event XXXI (11/14/92)
223. Ultimate Maniacs vs Money INC
224. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
225. Bret Hart vs Papa Shango

WWE Great American Bash 2005
226. Heidenreich & Animal vs MNM
227. Booker T vs Christian
228. Orlando Jordan vs Chris Benoit
229. The Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan
230. The Mexicools vs Blue World Order
231. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
232. Melina vs Torrie Wilson
233. JBL vs Batista 

-----1/25-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/15)
234. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
235. The Ascension vs New Age Outlaws
236. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
237. The Bella Twins vs Paige & Natalya
238. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins
239. The Worst Royal Rumble Match Of All Time: Roman Reigns

-----1/27-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1993)
240. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
241. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty 
242. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman 
243. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
244. The 1993 Royal Rumble Match: Yokozuna 

WWE Bragging Rights (10/24/10)
245. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
246. Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes vs John Cena & David Otunga
247. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Goldust
248. Layla vs Natalya 
249. Undertaker vs Kane
250. Team SmackDown vs Team RAW
251. Wade Barrett vs John Cena

-----1/28-----

WCW Spring Stampede (1998)
252. Goldberg vs Saturn
253. Ultimo Dragon vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
254. Booker T vs Chris Benoit
255. Curt Hennig vs British Bulldog
256. Chris Jericho vs Prince Iaukea
257. Rick Steiner & Lex Luger vs Scott Steiner & Buff Bagwell
258. Psychosis vs La Parka
259. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs Roddy Piper & The Giant
260. Raven vs DDP
261. Randy Savage vs Sting

WWE NXT (1/28/15)
262. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
263. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
264. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
265. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey

-----1/29-----

WWE RAW (9/24/12)
266. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
267. Prime Time Players vs Santino Marella & Zack Ryder
268. Ryback vs The Miz
269. Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
270. Sheamus, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio, David Otunga & Ricardo Rodriguez 
271. Eve & Beth Phoenix vs Layla & Alicia Fox
272. Brodus Clay vs Tensai

WWE SmackDown (1/29/15)
273. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
274. Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso
275. The Ascension vs Dust Brothers
276. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

WWF Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
277. Tazz & Spike Dudley vs The Dudley Boyz
278. William Regal vs Edge
279. Trish Stratus vs Jazz
280. Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon
281. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
282. The 2002 Royal Rumble Match: Triple H

-----1/30-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/30/15)
283. Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
284. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss
285. Bro-Mans vs RockStar Spud & Mandrews
286. Lashley vs Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP





Spoiler: February



-----2/2-----

WWE RAW (2/2/15)

1. Big Show vs Roman Reigns
2. The Ascension vs Gold & Stardust
3. Ryback vs Luke Harper
4. Cesaro vs Jimmy Uso
5. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
6. Paige vs Alicia Fox
7. Sin Cara vs Miz
8. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
9. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins

-----2/3-----

GWF Major League Wrestling (7/7/92)
10. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs John Tatum & Rod Price
11. Scott Putski vs Black Bart
12. Steven Dane vs Chaz
12. The 15-Man Bunkhouse Stampede Match

-----2/4-----

ECW WrestlePalooza (5/3/98)
13. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs FBI 
14. Justin Credible vs Mikey Whipwreck
15. Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
16. Bam Bam Bigelow vs New Jack
17. Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs The Dudley Boyz
18. Rob Van Dam vs Sabu
19. Shane Douglas vs Al Snow

WWE NXT (2/4/15)
20. Carmella vs Emma
21. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin
22. Bailey vs Becky Lynch
23. Finn Bàlor vs Hideo Itami

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (10/15/83)
24. Junkyard Dog vs King Kong Bundy
25. Road Warriors vs Rick Rood & Art Crews
26. The Missing Link vs Rip Rogers
27. Buzz Sawyer vs Tim Horner
28. Jim Duggan vs Ted DiBiase 
29. Krusher Darsow vs Johnny Rich
30. Doug Vines & Boris Zurkhov vs George Weingroff & Magnum T.A.

-----2/5-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/25/92)
31. The Headshrinkers vs High Energy
32. Big Boss Man vs Nailz
33. Tatanka vs Rick Martel
34. Ric Flair & Razor Ramon vs Mr Perfect & Randy Savage
35. Yokozuna vs Virgil
36. The Nasty Boys & Natural Disasters vs Money INC & Beverly Brothers
37. Undertaker vs Kamala
38. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels 

WWE SmackDown (2/5/15)
39. Dolph Ziggler & Ryback vs Goldust & Stardust
40. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
41. Fandango vs Adam Rose
42. Roman Reigns vs Miz
43. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
44. Paige vs Alicia Fox
45. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----2/6-----

TNA Lockdown (2/6/15)
46. The Revolution vs The Hardy Boyz
47. Awesome Kong vs Havok
48. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
49. Tyrus vs Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
50. Team Angle vs Beat Down Clan

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (1/14/82) 
51. The Monk vs Brian Blair
52. Ernie Ladd, Afa & Sica vs Junkyard Dog, Andre The Giant & Dusty 
Rhodes
53. Mr Olympia vs Zapata 
54. Ed Wiskowski vs Tommy Wright
55. Dick Murdock vs Bob Roop
56. Afa & Sica vs Frank Monte & Jesse Barr
57. Mike George vs Bob Orton Jr

NWA World Wide Wrestling (9/15/82)
58. Wahoo McDaniel & Jack Brisco vs Jim Dolphin & Ben Alexander
59. Paul Jones & Greg Valentine vs Mike Davis & Ron Richie
60. King Parsons vs Jos LeDuc
61. Bad Leroy Brown vs Pork Chop Cash
62. Mike Rotundo & Ricky Steamboat vs Juan Renoso & Ali Bey

-----2/8-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/29/88)
63. The British Bulldogs vs The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers 
64. Bad News Brown vs Ken Patera
65. Rick Rude vs Junkyard Dog
66. Powers Of Pain vs The Bolsheviks
67. Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man
68. Dino Bravo vs vs Don Muraco
69. Demolition vs Hart Foundation
70. Big Boss Man vs Koko B Ware
71. Jake Roberts vs Hercules 
72. The Mega Powers vs The Mega Bucks

-----2/9-----

WWE RAW (2/9/15)
73. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Big Show
74. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
75. Paige vs Brie Bella
76. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
77. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs Gold & Stardust
78. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
79. Sin Cara vs Damien Mizdow
80. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
81. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & J&J Security

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (11/85)
82. Steve Constance & Shawn O'Reilly vs The Bruise Brothers
83. Nick Patrick & Tommy Wright vs The Nightmare & Eddie Gilbert
84. Butch Reed vs Ricky Starr
85. Humongous vs Perry Jackson
86. Jake Roberts vs Lord Corsario 
87. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed

WCW Clash Of The Champions XX (9/2/92)
88. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
89. Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine
90. Ron Simmons vs Cactus Jack
91. The Barbarian & Butch Reed vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes
92. Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Super Invader & Vader vs Sting, Nikita Koloff & Steiner Brothers

-----2/11-----

WWE NXT TakeOver Rival (2/11/15)
93. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze
94. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
95. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
96. Finn Bàlor vs vs Adrian Neville
97. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch
98. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

-----2/12-----

WWE SmackDown (2/12/15)
99. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
100. Paige vs Summer Rae
101. Adam Rose vs Fandango
102. Tag Team Turmoil Match: Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns

-----2/13-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/13/15)
103. Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries
104. Bram vs Crazzy Steve
105. EC3 & Tyrus vs Jeremy Borash, Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
106. Awesome Kong vs Madison Rayne 
107. MVP & Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle & Lashley

-----2/14-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/18/05)
108. Ric Flair vs Carlito
109. Torrie Wilson & Victoria vs Trish Stratus & Ashley
110. Big Show vs Snitsky
111. Shelton Benjamin vs Kerwin White
112. Matt Hardy vs Edge
113. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hurricane & Rosey 
114. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Masters
115. Kurt Angle vs John Cena

-----2/16-----

WWE RAW (2/16/15)
116. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper 
117. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Gold & Stardust
118. Roman Reigns vs Kane
119. Paige vs Summer Rae
120. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
121. Bad News Barrett vs Damien Mizdow
122. Jimmy Uso & Naomi vs Natalya & Tyson Kidd
123. Big Show vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (1994)
124. The Bad Guys vs The Teamsters
125. The Royal Family vs Clowns 'R Us
126. Bob Backlund vs Bret Hart
127. The Million Dollar Team vs Guts & Glory
128. Undertaker vs Yokozuna

-----2/18-----

WWE NXT (2/16/15)
129. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson
130. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillians 
131. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants
132. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville 

-----2/19-----

WWE SmackDown (2/19/15)
133. Daniel Bryan vs Miz
134. Ryback vs Kane
135. Bad News Barrett vs R-Truth
136. The Ascension vs Boo Day
137. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
138. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
139. Paige vs Cameron
140. Jimmy Uso vs Tyson Kidd
141. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----2/20-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/20/15)
142. Matt Hardy & The Wolves vs James Storm, Abyss & Manik
143. Grado vs Al Snow
144. Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love
145. Tommy Dreamer vs Eric Young
146. #1 Contenders Gauntlet Match 

-----2/22-----

WWE Fastlane (2/22/15)
147. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback
148. Goldust vs Stardust 
149. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
150. Nikki Bella vs Paige
151. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
152. Rusev vs John Cena
153. Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/23-----

WWE RAW (2/23/15) 
154. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
155. Prime Time Players vs The Ascension
156. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
157. Jack Swagger vs Stardust
158. Bella Twins vs Emma & Paige
159. Ryback vs Curtis Axel
160. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----2/25-----

WWE NXT (2/25/15)
161. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey
162. Lucha Dragons vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
163. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger
164. Becky Lynch vs Bayley
165. Finn Bàlor vs The Brian Kendrick


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Can we have leaderboards for each month for this topic just like there was in the 2014 wrestling challenge?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I did those last year. Will do one end of March. Keep the people out who only did one update halfway through January.

first half of March

DG USA Mercury Rising 2013 - 8 matches 
Nese/Soldier Ant **1/4
Reed/Konley **
Smash Bros/DUF **3/4
Kendrick/Taylor **1/2
Ladder FRAY ***1/4
Cassidy/Davis 3/4*
6-man tag ****
Tozawa/Shingo ****

PWG Ten - 8 matches
6-person tag ***
Cage/Nese **3/4
Hooligans/RockNES **1/2
Elgin/Fox ***1/2
Gargano and Taylor/Kendrick and London ***
O'Reilly/Perkins ***1/2
3-way ***3/4
Tag 3-way ****1/2

PWG DDT4 2014 - 9 matches
Friends/RockNES ***
Machines/PPRay **1/4
Cole Steen/Cutest Tag Team ***1/4
Inner City/ACH and Fox ****
Ciampa/Thornstowe **
Friends/Cole Steen ***
Machines/Inner City ***1/2
4-way ***1/4
Friends/Inner City ***1/4

Total for first half of March - 25 matches
Year to date total - 115 total


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: Matches as of 3/18/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Do people who watched Smackdown this week plan to count the Gauntlet as one match or five separate matches?

EDIT: Originally I posted I thought it should count as one - but the WWE.com results treats it as five separate matches, so I guess that is enough for me.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

There was a bell and a winner announced after each match so I'm counting it as 5.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of March. Having the house to myself for a week helped.

EVOLVE 31 - 6 matches (Gulak/Thatcher, Busick/Raideen, 6-man tag, Sydal/Gargano, PAB/Ricochet and Swann, Galloway/Hero)

IWA King of the Deathmatch - 11 matches (Sing/Gannosuke, Funk/Leatherface, Jack/Gordy, Nakamaki/Ono, Okano/Ichihara, Iceman/Kamikaze, Funk/Singh, Jack/Nakamaki, Headhunters/Cowboys, Severn/Goto, Jack/Funk)

RAW 3/23 - 7 matches (Ambrose and Truth/Stardust and Harper, 10-man tag, handicap, Bella/Paige, 6-person tag, Rusev/Swagger, Ziggler/Bryan)

ROH Year Three - 18 matches (Saints/Prophecy, Styles/Punk, Joe/Briscow, Punk/Danielson, Briscoes/Saints, Spanky/Homicide, 6-way, Williams/Shelley, 6-man tag, Maff and Whitmer/Saints, Briscoes/Aries, Joe/Punk, Pitbulls/Strong and Evans, Saints/Aries and Strong, Danielson and Low Ki/Liger and Joe, Homicide/Danielson, Aries/Joe)

Wrestlemania 31 - 7 matches (Ladder Match, Orton/Rollins, HHH/Sting, AJ and Paige/Bellas, Cena/Rusev, Undertaker/Wyatt, Lesnar/Reigns)

Total for second half of March - 49 matches
Year to Date Total - 164 matches


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: March



*** MARCH ***


(03/03/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #14 (11/02/2015)
201. Argenis vs. Fenix
202. Son Of Havoc vs. Johnny Mundo
203. Ricky Mandel vs. Pentagon Jr. 


(04/03/2015)

- WWE RAW #1136 (02/03/2015)
204. Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
205. The Usos & Naomi vs. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya
206. Luke Harper vs. Daniel Bryan
207. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns


(05/03/2015)

- WWE NXT #267 (04/03/2015)
208. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
209. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton
210. Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
211. Solomon Crowe vs. Bull Dempsey


(06/03/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #15 (18/02/2015)
212. Mil Muertes vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
213. Ivelisse vs. Angelico
214. Super Fly vs. Texano
215. Mr. Cisco, Bael & Cortez Castro vs. Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata


(07/03/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #811 (05/03/2015)
216. Los Matadores vs. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
217. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
218. Luke Harper & Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler


(11/03/2015)

- WWE RAW #1137 (09/03/2015)
219. Daniel Bryan vs. Bad News Barrett
220. Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust
221. Rusev vs. Curtis Axel
222. Big E & Xavier Woods vs. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro


(12/03/2015)

- WWE NXT #268 (11/03/2015)
223. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs. The Lucha Dragons
224. CJ Parker vs. Alex Riley
225. Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #16 (25/02/2015)
226. Aerostar vs. Drago
227. Cage vs. Prince Puma
228. Vinny Massaro vs. Pentagon Jr.
229. King Cuerno vs. Johnny Mundo


(13/03/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #812 (12/03/2015)
230. Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. The Usos, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods
231. Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett, Stardust & Luke Harper


(19/03/2015)

- WWE RAW #1138 (16/03/2015)
232. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston
233. Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett, Stardust & Luke Harper
- WWE NXT #269 (18/03/2015)
234. Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
235. Colin Cassady vs. Wesley Blake
236. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley


(20/03/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #813 (19/03/2015)
237. Intercontinental Contenders Gauntlet Match
238. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs. Los Matadores & El Torito
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #17 (04/03/2015)
239. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix
240. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star
241. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano
- WWE Main Event #124 (10/02/2015)
242. Cesaro vs. Sin Cara
- WWE Main Event #126 (24/02/2015)
243. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. The Lucha Dragons


(21/03/2015)

- Lucha Underground on El Rey #18 (11/03/2015)
244. Pentagon Jr. vs. Argenis
245. Angelico vs. Ivelisse
246. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno


(23/03/2015)

- BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015, Day 1
247. Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
248. Ryuji Ito vs. Ryuichi Sekine
249. Kohei Sato, Ryuichi Kawakami & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi & Hideyoshi Kamitami
250. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Jaki Numazawa
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #19 (18/03/2015)
251. Aerostar vs. Drago
252. Big Ryck vs. Mr. Cisco, Bael & Cortez Castro
253. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix


(24/03/2015)

- WWE RAW #1139 (23/03/2015)
254. Dean Ambrose & R-Truth vs. Stardust & Luke Harper
255. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs. Los Matadores & El Torito
256. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler


(25/03/2015)

- WWE WrestleMania 30 (06/04/2014)
257. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar


(27/03/2015)

- WWE NXT #270 (25/03/2015)
258. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor
- Lucha Underground on El Rey #20 (25/03/2015)
259. Angelico vs. Son Of Havoc
260. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano
261. Prince Puma vs. Cage


(29/03/2015)

- WWE Backlash (29/04/2001)
262. Triple H & Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker & Kane


(30/03/2015)

- WWE WrestleMania 31 (29/03/2015)
263. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. New Day vs. Los Matadores vs. The Usos
264. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
265. Dean Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Stardust vs. R-Truth vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper
266. Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins
267. AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins
268. John Cena vs. Rusev
269. The Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt
270. Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins


(31/03/2015)

- WWE RAW #1140 (30/03/2015)
271. Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan
272. Kalisto, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston & Big E. vs. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro, Konnor & Viktor
273. Stardust vs. Damien Mizdow
274. Curtis Axel vs. Neville
275. Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena
276. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs. Bella Twins & Natalya
277. Rusev vs. Goldust
278. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs. Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns



Total at 278 right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*2015 Total*: *1047*



Hayley Seydoux said:


> *JANUARY:*
> 
> Total: *343*
> 
> ...


*MARCH:*

Total: *312*

TNA: *126*
WWF/WWE: *82*
WCW: *31*
NJPW: *26*
ROH: *25*
ECW: *9*
CZW: *8*
BJW: *6*
AJPW: *2*
STARDOM: *6*
DDT: *1*
NEW: *1*
NWA: *1*
Pro Wrestling NOAH: *1*
SMASH: *1*
Union Pro: *1*
Wrestle-1: *1*
ZERO1: *1*



Spoiler: #3



736) *WWE Championship - Extreme Rules Match*
John Cena(c) vs Rob Van Dam - WWE/ECW: One Night Stand 2006

737) Jason Jett vs Kwee Wee - WCW: Greed

738) *Vacant WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship*
Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo vs Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman - WCW: Greed

739) Shawn Stasiak vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW: Greed

740) Lance Storm & Mike Awesome vs Hugh Morrus & Konnan - WCW: Greed

741) *WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c) vs Shane Helms - WCW: Greed

742) *WCW Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire(c) vs Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell - WCW: Greed

743) Ernest Miller vs Chris Kanyon - WCW: Greed

744) *WCW United States Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Booker T - WCW: Greed

745) Dusty Rhodes & Dustin Rhodes vs Ric Flair & Jeff Jarrett - WCW: Greed

746) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Greed

747) Tsukushi vs Momo Watanabe - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

748) Reo Hazuki vs Yuna Manase - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

749) Mayu Iwatani, Takumi Iroha, & Risa Sera vs Kris Wolf, Heidi Lovelace, & Dragoncita - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

750) *Goddesses of STARDOM Championship*
Nanae Takahashi & Kairi Hojo(c) vs Kyoko Kimura & Hudson Envy - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

751) *NEO High Speed Championship*
Io Shirai(c) vs Koguma - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

752) *World of STARDOM Championship*
Yoshiko(c) vs Act Yasukawa - STARDOM: Queen's Shout 2015 2/22/15

753) Kazuki Hashimoto & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs Atsushi Maruyama & Isamu Oshita - BJW: 2/2/15

754) Hercules Senga, Tsutomu Oosugi, & Shinobu vs Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki - BJW: 2/2/15

755) Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Ryuichi Kawakami & Kota Sekifuda - BJW: 2/2/15

756) *Barbed Wire Board Death Match*
Ryuji Ito & Masaya Takahashi vs Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto - BJW: 2/2/15

757) *BJW Strong Heavyweight Championship*
Shuji Ishikawa(c) vs Yuji Okabayashi - BJW: 2/2/15

758) Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

759) Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, & Naomi vs Antonio Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, & Natalya - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

760) John Cena vs Curtis Axel - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

761) *WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella(c) vs Paige - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

762) Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

763) Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/2/15

764) Chris Candido vs Tommy Rogers - ECW: November To Remember 1997

765) Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn & Tommy Rogers - ECW: November To Remember 1997

766) Mikey Whipwreck vs Justin Credible - ECW: November To Remember 1997

767) *ECW Television Championship*
Taz(c) vs Pitbull #2 - ECW: November To Remember 1997

768) *ECW Tag Team Championship - Four Way Elimination Match*
Tracy Smothers & Little Guido(c) vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs John Kronus & New Jack - ECW: November To Remember 1997

769) *Extreme Flag Match*
Tommy Dreamer vs Rob Van Dam - ECW: November To Remember 1997

770) *Tables & Ladders Match*
Sabu vs The Sandman - ECW: November To Remember 1997

771) *ECW World Championship*
Bam Bam Bigelow(c) vs Shane Douglas - ECW: November To Remember 1997

772) Jeff Jarrett, Chris Harris, James Storm, & Abyss vs Brother Ray, Brother Devon, Rhino, & Ron Killings - TNA: Destination X 2006

773) *TNA X-Division Championship - Ultimate X Match*
Samoa Joe(c) vs AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels - TNA: Destination X 2006

774) *NWA World Championship*
Christian Cage(c) vs Monty Brown - TNA: Destination X 2006

775) *Super X Cup 2006 Finals*
Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles - TNA: Sacrifice 2005

776) Chris Benoit vs Alex Wright - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/8/96

777) Eddie Guerrero vs Steven Regal - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/8/96

778) Sting vs Diamond Dallas Page - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/8/96

779) Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Ric Flair & Arn Anderson - WCW: Monday Nitro 1/8/96

780) Randy Orton vs Kurt Angle - WWE: Vengeance 2006

781) Umaga vs Eugene - WWE: Vengeance 2006

782) *Two out of Three Falls Match*
Ric Flair vs Mick Foley - WWE: Vengeance 2006

783) *WWE Intercontinental Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Johnny Nitro vs Carlito - WWE: Vengeance 2006

784) Suwama & Joe Doering vs Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

785) *AJPW World Tag Team Championship*
Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori(c) vs KENSO Suzuki & Mitsuya Nagai - AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night One 1/2/15

786) *KO-D Openweight Championship*
HARASHIMA(c) vs Kota Ibushi - DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15

787) Sho Tanaka vs Yohei Komatsu - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

788) Tiger Mask IV & Mascara Dorada vs Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

789) Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

790) Kota Ibushi vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

791) *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish(c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

792)* IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Kenny Omega(c) vs Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

793) Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

794) Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata, & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & YOSHI-HASHI - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

795) *IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata(c) vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

796) *IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi(c) vs AJ Styles - NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15

797) Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose - NXT: #137 2/12/15

798) Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins - NXT: #137 2/12/15

799) Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs - NXT: #137 2/12/15

800) Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey - NXT: #137 2/12/15

801) *NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs Charlotte - NXT: #137 2/12/15

802) Manabu Nakanishi & Captain New Japan vs Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

803) Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs Tiger Mask IV & Jay White - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

804) KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, & Mascara Dorada vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

805) *TNA Knockouts Championship - Three Way Match*
Havok(c) vs Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell - TNA: Impact #541 9/19/14

806) Chris Melendez vs Kenny King - TNA: Impact #541 9/19/14

807) *Hardcore Match*
Bram vs Tommy Dreamer - TNA: Impact #541 9/19/14

808) *Vacant TNA X-Division Championship - Four Way Match*
Low Ki vs Manik vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno - TNA: Impact #541 9/19/14

809) *Barbed Wire Massacre*
Abyss vs Judas Mesias - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

810) Booker T vs Robert Roode - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

811) *TNA X-Division Championship - Street Fight*
Brother Ray, Brother Devon, & Johnny Devine(c) vs Chris Sabin, Alex Shelley, & Jay Lethal - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

812) *TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Christian Cage - TNA: Against All Odds 2008

813) *ROH Pure Championship*
Samoa Joe(c) vs Austin Aries - ROH: Escape From New York

814) Santino Marella & Brodus Clay vs Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/9/12

815) Lord Tensai vs Yoshi Tatsu - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/9/12

816) *WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Mark Henry - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/9/12

817) Kalisto & Sin Cara II vs Curtis Axel & Heath Slater - WWE: Main Event 2/18/15

818) Stardust vs Zack Ryder - WWE: Main Event 2/18/15

819) Antonio Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - WWE: Main Event 2/18/15

820) *Get The Glory Tournament 2015 Round One*
Shuji Ishikawa vs Cherry - Union Pro: 2/22/15

821) *TNA Tag Team Championship*
James Storm & Abyss(c) vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - TNA: Impact #547 1/7/15

822) *TNA X-Divison Championship*
Low Ki(c) vs Austin Aries - TNA: Impact #547 1/7/15

823) *TNA Knockouts Championship - Battle Royal*
Taryn Terrell(c) vs Gail Kim vs Havok vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne vs Rebel - TNA: Impact #547 1/7/15

824) *TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Robert Roode(c) vs Bobby Lashley - TNA: Impact #547 1/7/15

825) Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle - TNA: Impact #548 1/8/15

826) Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Player Uno & Player Dos - SMASH: Super Showdown II 8/17/14

827) Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson - NEW: Wrestling Under the Stars III 8/2/14

828) *Tornado Match*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson - ROH: Showdown in the Sun Night One

829) *Street Fight*
Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs Kenny King & Rhett Titus - ROH: Showdown in the Sun Night Two

830) *Elimination Match*
Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson - ROH: TV #35 4/7/12

831) *Mask vs Career Non-Sanctioned Fight Without Honor*
El Generico vs Kevin Steen - ROH: Final Battle 2010

832) Jushin Liger vs Chris Benoit - WCW: Starrcade 1995

833) Koji Kanemoto vs Alex Wright - WCW: Starrcade 1995

834) Lex Luger vs Masahiro Chono - WCW: Starrcade 1995

835) Johnny B. Badd vs Masa Saito - WCW: Starrcade 1995

836) Mankind vs Owen Hart - WWF: Monday Night RAW #191 12/30/96

837) Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kohei Sato - ZERO1: 7th Anniversary New Century Creation - SEVEN - 3/2/08

838) Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/9/15

839) Dean Ambrose vs Stardust - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/9/15

840) Sheamus & Gene Okerlund vs Daniel Bryan & Alberto Del Rio - WWE: Smackdown 4/10/12

841) *WWE Championship - No DQ Match*
CM Punk(c) vs Mark Henry - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/16/12

842) Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/16/12

843) Big Show & Great Khali vs Primo Colon & Epico - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/16/12

844) *Extreme Rules Match*
Lord Tensai vs John Cena - WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/16/12

845) *NWA World Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Jushin Liger(c) vs Chase Owens - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

846) *NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroyoshi Tenzan(c) vs Rob Conway - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

847) Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

848) Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

849) Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show - WWE: Smackdown 4/17/12

850) *Three Way Match*
Homicide & Shawn Hernandez vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley vs Lance Hoyt & Jimmy Rave - TNA: Destination X 2008

851) *TNA X-Division Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs Petey Williams - TNA: Destination X 2008

852) Frankie Kazarian & Eric Young vs Black Reign & Rellik - TNA: Destination X 2008

853) *TNA Knockouts Championship - Three Way Match*
Awesome Kong(c) vs Gail Kim vs ODB - TNA: Destination X 2008

854) *Fish Market Street Fight*
Shark Boy & Curry Man vs Brother Ray & Brother Devon - TNA: Destination X 2008

855) *Strap Match*
Robert Roode vs Booker T - TNA: Destination X 2008

856) *Elevation X Match*
Rhino vs James Storm - TNA: Destination X 2008

857) Christian Cage, Samoa Joe, & Kevin Nash vs Kurt Angle, AJ Styles, & Travis Tomko - TNA: Destination X 2008

858) *Super X Cup 2006 First Round*
Samoa Joe vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA: Impact #57 7/19/05

859) *Super X Cup 2006 First Round*
AJ Styles vs Matt Bentley - TNA: Impact #57 7/19/05

860) *Super X Cup 2006 First Round*
Alex Shelley vs Shocker - TNA: Impact #58 7/19/05

861) Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

862) *NEVER Openweight Championship*
Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

863) *IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15

864) Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - TNA: Impact #548 1/8/15

865) *No DQ Match*
Eric Young vs Robert Roode - TNA: Impact #548 1/8/15

866) Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell & Brooke Tessmacher - TNA: Impact #548 1/8/15

867) *TNA X-Division Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs Low Ki - TNA: Impact #548 1/8/15

868) Mike Bailey vs Alex Colon - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

869) Dan Barry & Bill Carr vs John Silver & Alex Reynolds - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

870) Chris Dickinson vs Buxx Belmar - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

871) Drew Gulak vs Alexander James - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

872) Lucky 13 & Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont & Stockade - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

873) *CZW Wired Television Championship*
Joe Gacy(c) vs Jonathan Gresham - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

874) *CZW Tag Team Championship*
Dave Crist & Jake Crist(c) vs Pepper Parks & Papadon - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

875) *CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
BLK Jeez(c) vs Niles Sozio - CZW: To Live is to Die 1/10/15

876) Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston - WWE: Elimination Chamber 2011

877) *World Heavyweight Championship - Elimination Chamber Match*
Edge(c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Big Show vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre - WWE: Elimination Chamber 2011

878) *WWE Tag Team Championship*
Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov(c) vs Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater - WWE: Elimination Chamber 2011

879) *Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*
Jay Lethal vs Sal Rinauro - ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005

880) *Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*
Colt Cabana vs Ricky Reyes - ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005

881) *Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*
Roderick Strong vs Jerrelle Clark - ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005

882) *Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*
Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave - ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005

883) *Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*
Samoa Joe vs Milano Collection AT - ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005

884) Shinya Hashimoto vs Oz - NJPW: Crush the Super Heavy III - Night One: Over Heat Night 5/17/92

885) *NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Steve Corino(c) vs Shinya Hashimoto - NWA: 53rd Anniversary Show - Battle of the Belts 2001: An NWA Odyssey 10/13/01

886) Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW: Hardcore Heaven 2000

887) *WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Tajiri - WWF: RAW is WAR #427 7/30/01

888) *Three Way Match*
Seiya Sanada vs Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Matt Hardy - WRESTLE-1: Keiji Muto 30th Anniversary ~ Hold Out 11/1/14

889) *GHC World Heavyweight Championship*
Kenta Kobashi(c) vs Minoru Suzuki - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2005 1/8/05

890) Grizzly Redwood & Bobby Dempsey vs Zach Gowen & Michael Elgin - ROH: Fate of an Angel II

891) Mark Briscoe vs Andy Ridge - ROH: Fate of an Angel II

892) Sara Del Rey vs Jamilia Craft - ROH: Fate of an Angel II

893) Kenny King & Rhett Titus vs El Generico & Colt Cabana - ROH: Fate of an Angel II

894) Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs Lance Bravado & Harlem Bravado - ROH: Fate of an Angel II

895) *Feast or Fired Match*
Austin Aries vs Magnus vs Rockstar Spud vs Rob Eckos vs Gunner vs Bram vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Jesse Godderz vs Zema Ion vs Samuel Shaw vs Crazzy Steve - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

896) Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

897) Havok vs Gail Kim - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

898) Koya vs Tigre Uno - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

899) Eric Young & Low Ki vs Kurt Angle & Robert Roode - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

900) Ethan Carter III vs Jeremy Borash - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

901) Matt Hardy vs James Storm - TNA: Impact #549 1/8/15

902) *TNA Television Championship*
Devon Hughes(c) vs Crimson - TNA: Impact #417 7/5/12

903) *TNA X-Division Title Tournament Qualifying Round*
Flip Cassanova vs Dakota Darsow - TNA: Impact #417 7/5/12

904) Tara & Brooke Tessmacher vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #417 7/5/12

905) *TNA X-Division Title Tournament Qualifying Round*
Kenny King vs Lars Only - TNA: Impact #417 7/5/12

906) *Bound For Glory Series*
Jeff Hardy vs James Storm - TNA: Impact #417 7/5/12

907) Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/16/15

908) Ryback vs Mike Mizanin - WWE: Monday Night RAW 3/16/15

909) Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Kalisto & Sin Cara II - NXT: #138 2/12/15

910) Alexa Bliss vs Carmella - NXT: #138 2/12/15

911) Alex Riley vs CJ Parker - NXT: #138 2/12/15

912) Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami - NXT: #138 2/12/15

913) *TNA Knockouts Championship - Three Way Match*
Taryn Terrell(c) vs Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #550 1/9/15

914) *Monster's Ball Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Abyss - TNA: Impact #550 1/9/15

915) Rockstar Spud & Mark Andrews vs Rob Eckos & Jesse Godderz - TNA: Impact #550 1/9/15

916) *TNA World Heavyweight Championship - Four Way Match*
Bobby Lashley(c) vs Robert Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP - TNA: Impact #550 1/9/15

917) *TNA Tag Team Championship - Steel Cage Match*
James Storm & Abyss(c) vs Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy - TNA: Impact #551 - Lockdown 2015 1/9/15

918) *Steel Cage Match*
Awesome Kong vs Havok - TNA: Impact #551 - Lockdown 2015 1/9/15

919) *Steel Cage Match*
Robert Roode vs Eric Young - TNA: Impact #551 - Lockdown 2015 1/9/15

920) *Handicap Steel Cage Match*
Tyrus vs Rockstar Spud & Mark Andrews - TNA: Impact #551 - Lockdown 2015 1/9/15

921) *Lethal Lockdown Match*
Kurt Angle, Austin Aries, Bobby Lashley, & Gunner vs MVP, Samoa Joe, Low Ki, & Kenny King - TNA: Impact #551 - Lockdown 2015 1/9/15

922) Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, Mascara Dorada, & Sho Tanaka vs Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA, Yohei Komatsu, & Jay White - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15

923) *New Japan Cup 2015 First Round*
Yujiro Takahashi vs YOSHI-HASHI - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15

924) *New Japan Cup 2015 First Round*
Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15

925) *New Japan Cup 2015 First Round*
Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15

926)* New Japan Cup 2015 First Round*
Hirooki Goto vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15

927) Robert Roode vs Austin Aries - TNA: Impact #552 - 1/29/15

928) Bram vs Crazzy Steve - TNA: Impact #552 - 1/29/15

929) *Handicap Match*
Ethan Carter III & Tyrus vs Rockstar Spud, Mark Andrews, & Jeremy Borash - TNA: Impact #552 - 1/29/15

930) Awesome Kong vs Madison Rayne - TNA: Impact #552 - 1/29/15

931) MVP & Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle & Bobby Lashley - TNA: Impact #552 - 1/29/15

932) *TNA X-Division Championship - Ultimate X Submission Match*
Doug Williams(c) vs Brian Kendrick - TNA: Victory Road 2010

933) *WCW United States Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Mike Awesome - WCW: Bash at the Beach 2000

934) *Graveyard Match*
Vampiro vs The Demon - WCW: Bash at the Beach 2000

935) Tracy Smothers, Steve Armstrong, & Tom Zenk vs Michael Hayes, Jimmy Garvin, & Badstreet - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

936) Oz vs Johnny Rich - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

937) Dan Spivey vs Big Josh - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

938) Dustin Rhodes vs Terrance Taylor - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

939) *TNA X-Division Championship*
Amazing Red(c) vs Homicide - TNA: Turning Point 2009

940) *TNA Knockouts Championship/TNA Knockouts Tag Team Championship*
ODB, Taylor Wilde, & Sarita(c) vs Velvet Sky, Madison Rayne, & Lacey Von Erich - TNA: Turning Point 2009

941) *TNA Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*
Doug Williams & Brutus Magnus(c) vs Robert Roode & James Storm vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - TNA: Turning Point 2009

942) *Steel Cage Match*
Tara vs Awesome Kong - TNA: Turning Point 2009

943) Brother Ray, Brother Devon, & Rhino vs Matt Morgan, Shawn Hernandez, & D'Angelo Dinero - TNA: Turning Point 2009

944) *Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Scott Steiner vs Bobby Lashley - TNA: Turning Point 2009

945) *Steel Cage Match*
Minoru Tanaka, Black Tiger IV, & Hirooki Goto vs Alex Shelley, Jay Lethal, & Sonjay Dutt - TNA: Lockdown 2006

946) *Steel Cage Match*
Senshi vs Christopher Daniels - TNA: Lockdown 2006

947) *Xscape Match*
Chris Sabin vs Petey Williams vs Elix Skipper vs Chase Stevens vs Shark Boy vs Puma - TNA: Lockdown 2006

948) Hamada vs Alissa Flash - TNA: Webmatch 11/15/09

949) Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - TNA: Turning Point 2009

950) *TNA World Championship - Three Way Match*
AJ Styles(c) vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - TNA: Turning Point 2009

951) *TNA Tag Team Championship*
Doug Williams & Brutus Magnus(c) vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley - TNA: Final Resolution 2009

952) *TNA Knockouts Championship*
ODB(c) vs Tara - TNA: Final Resolution 2009

953) *Feast or Fired Match*
Samoa Joe vs Kevin Nash vs Rob Terry vs Abdul Bashir vs Robert Roode vs James Storm vs Eric Young vs Homicide vs Kiyoshi vs Jay Lethal vs Concequences Creed vs Cody Deaner - TNA: Final Resolution 2009

954) *Elimination Match*
Matt Morgan, Shawn Hernandez, D'Angelo Dinero, & Suicide vs Brother Ray, Brother Devon, Rhino, & Jesse Neal - TNA: Final Resolution 2009

955) Matt Sydal vs Cedric Alexander - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

956) Moose vs Mark Briscoe - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

957) *Three Way Match*
Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs Karl Anderson - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

958) Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

959) ODB vs Maria Kanellis - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

960) AJ Styles vs ACH - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

961) Seiya Sanada vs Austin Aries - TNA: One Night Only: Turning Point 2014 9/5/14

962) Tommy Dreamer vs Colin Delaney - ECW: #111 7/22/08

963) Evan Bourne vs James Curtis - ECW: #111 7/22/08

964) *Fatal Four Way Match*
Matt Hardy vs Finlay vs John Morrison vs Mike Mizanin - ECW: #111 7/22/08

965) Ricky Ortiz vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. - ECW: #112 7/29/08

966) John Morrison & Mike Mizanin vs Finlay & Hornswoggle - ECW: #112 7/29/08

967) Matt Hardy vs Colin Delaney - ECW: #112 7/29/08

968) Michael McGillicutty vs Bo Dallas - NXT: #15 8/9/12

969) Leo Kruger vs Jake Carter - NXT: #15 8/9/12

970) *Handicap Match*
Ryback vs Aiden English & Francis Remi Dorian - NXT: #15 8/9/12

971) Richie Steamboat vs Kassius Ohno - NXT: #15 8/9/12

972) Sting vs Nikita Koloff - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

973) *Loser Leaves Town Match*
Arn Anderson & Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman & El Gigante - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

974) *IWGP Tag Team Championship*
Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner(c) vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroshi Hase - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

975) The Diamond Studd vs Tommy Rich - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

976) *WCW Television Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Joey Maggs - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

977) *WCW United States Championship*
Lex Luger(c) vs Great Muta - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

978) *WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Two out of Three Falls Match*
Ric Flair(c) vs Bobby Eaton - WCW: Clash of the Champions XV: Knocksville USA 6/12/91

979) Ricky Steamboat vs Smash - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

980) The Warlord vs Koko B. Ware - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

981) Col. Mustafa vs Jim Duggan - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

982) Bret Hart vs Barbarian - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

983) Jimmy Snuka vs Bob Bradley - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

984) Earthquake vs Jake Roberts - WWF: MSG 6/3/91

985) Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto - NXT: #139 3/5/15

986) Wesley Blake vs Colin Cassady - NXT: #139 3/5/15

987) Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks - NXT: #139 3/5/15

988) Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley - NXT: #139 3/5/15

989) *NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs Alexa Bliss - NXT: #140 2/18/15

990) NXT Championship
Kevin Owens(c) vs Finn Balor - NXT #140 2/18/15

991) Konnor & Viktor vs Titus O'Neil & Darren Young - WWE: Superstars 3/2/15

992) Zack Ryder vs Adam Rose - WWE: Superstars 3/2/15

993) *ROH Tag Team Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish(c) vs Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

994) *ROH Television Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs Alberto El Patron - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

995) *ROH World Championship - High Stakes Four Corner Survival Match*
Jay Briscoe(c) vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa - ROH: 13th Anniversary: Winner Take All 3/1/15

996) Jimmy Yang, Sonny Siaki, & Jorge Estrada vs Jerry Lynn, AJ Styles, & Low Ki - TNA: PPV #1 6/19/02

997) Teo vs Hollywood - TNA: PPV #1 6/19/02

998) Richard Johnson & Rod Johnson vs Psicosis & James Storm - TNA: PPV #1 6/19/02

999) Bo Dupp & Stan Dupp vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - TNA: PPV #1 6/19/02

1000) *Vacant NWA World Heavyweight Championship - Guantlet Battle Royal*
Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett vs Scott Hall vs Malice vs Rick Steiner vs Buff Bagwell vs Konnan vs K-Krush vs Brian Christopher vs Steve Corino vs Apolo vs Norman Smiley vs Vampire Warrior vs Lash LeRoux vs Bruce vs Devon Storm vs Slash vs Chris Harris vs Justice vs Del Rios - TNA: PPV #1 6/19/02

1001) Scott Hall vs Jeff Jarrett - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1002) Cheex vs Frank Parker - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1003) Brian Christopher vs K-Krush - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1004) *Miss TNA Lingerie Battle Royal*
Taylor Vaughn vs Francine vs Elektra vs Shannon vs Alexis Laree vs Erin vs Joanie vs Miss Sasha vs Tyler - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1005) Apolo vs David Young - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1006) Chris Harris & James Storm vs Lenny Lane & Bruce - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1007) *Vacant NWA-TNA X-Division Championship - Four Way Double Elimination Match*
AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn vs Low Ki vs Psicosis - TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02

1008) *Reverse Battle Royal*
Eric Young vs Robert Roode vs Kaz vs Chris Harris vs James Storm vs Chris Sabin vs Alex Shelley vs BG James vs Kip James vs Junior Fatu vs Lance Hoyt vs Jimmy Rave vs Petey Williams vs Sonjay Dutt vs Shark Boy - TNA: Bound For Glory 2007

1009) *Two Out of Three Falls Tables Match*
Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner vs Brother Ray & Brother Devon - TNA: Bound For Glory 2007

1010) *Vacant TNA Knockouts Championship - Gauntlet Battle Royal*
Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong vs Jackie Moore vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Traci Brooks vs Christy Hemme vs ODB vs Angel Williams vs Talia Madison vs Shelly Martinez - TNA: Bound For Glory 2007

1011) *Blindfold Steel Cage Match*
James Storm vs Chris Harris - TNA: Lockdown 2007

1012) *Feast or Fired Match*
Scott Steiner vs Petey Williams vs Senshi vs BG James vs Kip James vs Christopher Daniels vs Elix Skipper vs Homicide vs Hernandez vs Chris Harris vs Lance Hoyt vs Jimmy Rave vs Sonjay Dutt vs Shark Boy - TNA: Turning Point 2007

1013) Brian Kobbs & Jerry Sags vs Brother Ray & Brother Devon - TNA: Against All Odds 2010

1014) *Ultra Male Rules Steel Cage Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Kurt Angle - TNA: Lockdown 2011

1015) *WWE Tag Team Championship - Fatal Four Way Match*
Antonio Cesaro & Tyson Kidd(c) vs Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso vs Kofi Kingston & Big E. Langston vs Diego & Fernando - WWE: WrestleMania 31 Kickoff

1016) *Battle Royal*
Big Show vs Kane vs Ryback vs Mark Henry vs Goldust vs Mike Mizanin vs Erick Rowan vs Jack Swagger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Tyson Kidd vs Damien Sandow vs Curtis Axel vs Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young vs Konnor vs Viktor vs Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater vs Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston vs Big E. Langston vs Xavier Woods vs Jimmy Uso vs Alex Riley vs Adam Rose vs Fandango vs Sin Cara II vs Diego vs Fernado vs Hideo Itami - WWE: WrestleMania 31 Kickoff

1017) *WWE Intercontinental Championship - Ladder Match*
Wade Barrett(c) vs Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs R-Truth - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1018) Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1019) *No DQ Match*
Triple H vs Sting - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1020) AJ Lee & Paige vs Brie Bella & Nikki Bella - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1021) *WWE United States Championship*
Alexander Rusev(c) vs John Cena - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1022) The Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1023) *WWE Championship - Triple Threat Match*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns - WWE: WrestleMania 31

1024) *BJW Death Match Championship - Needle Hell Death Match*
Yuko Miyamoto(c) vs Jaki Numazawa - BJW: Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 3/1/15

1025) *Last Man Standing Match*
Kevin Steen vs El Generico - ROH: Showdown in the Sun Night One

1026) Austin Aries vs Bully Ray - TNA: Sacrifice 2012

1027) *NWA Tag Team Championship Tournament Semi Final Match*
Chris Harris & James Storm vs Richard Johnson & Rod Johnson - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1028) Monty Brown vs Anthony Ingram - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1029) *NWA Tag Team Championship Tournament Semi Final Match*
Lenny Lane & Bruce vs Buff Bagwell & Apolo - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1030) *Hardcore Match*
Puppet vs Todd Stone - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1031) *NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Malice - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1032) *NWA-TNA X-Division Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs David Young - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1033) *Vacant NWA Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals*
Jerry Lynn & AJ Styles vs Lenny Lane & Bruce - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1034) Jeff Jarrett & K-Krush vs Scott Hall & Brian Christopher - TNA: PPV #3 7/3/02

1035) Matt Hardy, Davey Richards, & Eddie Edwards vs James Storm, Abyss, & Manik - TNA: Impact #553 1/29/15

1036) Grado vs Al Snow - TNA: Impact #553 1/29/15

1037) *TNA Knockouts Championship*
Taryn Terrell(c) vs Angelina Love - TNA: Impact #553 1/29/15

1038) *Hardcore Match*
Eric Young vs Tommy Dreamer - TNA: Impact #553 1/29/15

1039) *Gauntlet Battle Royal*
MVP vs Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Kenny King vs Ethan Carter III vs Tyrus vs Gunner vs Bram vs Rockstar Spud vs Ken Anderson vs Rob Eckos vs Jesse Godderz vs Zema Ion vs Seiya Sanada vs Khoya vs Samuel Shaw vs Crazzy Steve vs Chris Melendez - TNA: Impact #553 1/29/15

1040) *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Dolph Ziggler - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1041) Kalisto, Sin Cara II, Kofi Kingston, & Big E. Langston vs Antonio Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, Konnor, & Viktor - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1042) Damien Sandow vs Stardust - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1043) Adrian Neville vs Curtis Axel - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1044) *WWE United States Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Dean Ambrose - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1045) AJ Lee, Paige, & Naomi vs Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, & Natalya - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1046) Alexander Rusev vs Goldust - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15

1047) Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane - WWE: Monday Night RAW #1140 3/30/15


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> We're counting WWE gauntlet matches as separate stuff now? Oh. Now I'm gonna need to adjust that recent tag team turmoil match w/Reigns & Danielson b/c there was a bell for each separate match.


I only had that as one match because they didn't split it like the IC contenders one. After each fall in the tag one the next team just came out there was no bells or winner announced till the final fall.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There were bells. I timed it bell to bell as separate matches b/c they had those (unlike various past tag team turmoils). A splitting hairs scenarios as either all WWE gauntlets are one or they're separate in this case.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

There certainly wasn't for the first 2 falls (I didn't go beyond that assumed it stayed constant) I just went back and checked in case I needed to edit mine, either way as you say doesn't really matter in the long run.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Just checked it out and lord, something was amiss w/the video I originally watched (how does that happen?) or something b/c there aren't bells. Scratch that; I'll edit my post to nix out those "extra 5 matches" I added in my total. We're all square.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota



Total: *376*


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: Match as of the End of March



January 4, 2015
1. New Japan Rumble NJPW 1/04/2015
2. ReDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans vs. The Young Bucks NJPW 1/04/2015
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2015
4. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Toru Yano vs. Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 1/04/2015
5. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2015
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 1/04/2015
7. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega 1/04/2015
8. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson & Hirooki Goto
9. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2015
10. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 1/04/2015
11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2015
January 7, 2015
12. Aztec Warfare Macth Lucha Underground 1/07/2015
January 18, 2015
13. Ángel de Oro, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
14. Bárbaro Cavernario & Okumura vs. Kushida & Triton NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
15. Ryusuke Taguchi, La Sombra, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan, Mascara Don, & Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
16. Volador Jr. Gran Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
17. Mephisto vs. Stuka Kr. NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Místico, vs. Stigma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Pólvora, & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
19. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
January 19, 2015
20. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Stuka, Jr., & Tiger Mask IV vs. Gedo, Okumura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
21. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan & Tritón NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
22. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Angel de Oro & Stigma NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
23. Bárbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
24. Místico vs. Pólvora NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
25. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Último Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
26. La Sombra vs. Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
January 25, 2015
27. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston WWE 1/25/2015
28. The Ascension vs. The New Age Outlaws WWE 1/25/2015
29. The Usos vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow WWE 1/25/2015
30. The Bella Twins vs. Paige & Natalya WWE 1/25/2015
31. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins WWE 1/25/2015
32. Royal Rumble Match 1/25/2015
February 6, 2015
33. James Storm & Abyss vs. Matt & Jeff Hardy TNA 2/6/2015
34. Awesome Kong vs. Havok TNA 2/6/2015
35. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 2/6/2015
36. Tyrus vs. Mark Andrews & Rockstar Spud TNA 2/6/2015
37. Team Angle vs. Beat Down Clan TNA 2/6/2015
February 7, 2015
38. Super Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada UFWi (?) 8/18/1994
39. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/10/2015
40. Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 1/10/2015
41. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mohammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori NOAH 1/10/2015
42. Yoshihiro Takayama, Saito, & Hirayanagi vs. Kenou, Ohara, & Maybach Taniguchi NOAH 1/10/2015
43. Atsushi Kotoge & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm NOAH 1/10/2015
44. TMDK vs. Dangan Yankees NOAH 1/10/2015
45. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima NOAH 1/10/2015
46. Jumping Bomb Angels vs. Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano AJW 10/10/1985
February 11, 2015
47. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/11/2015
48. Máscara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 2/11/2015
49. Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 2/11/2015
50. Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2/11/2015
51. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. ReDragon NJPW 2/11/2015
52. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 2/11/2015
53. Kazuchika Okada, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/11/2015
54. Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/11/2015
55. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2015
56. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 2/11/2015
57. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 2/11/2015
58. Baron Corbin vs. Bull dempsey NXT 2/11/2015
59. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 2/11/2015
60. Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville NXT 2/11/2015
61. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks NXT 2/11/2015
62. Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/11/2015
63. Argenis vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
64. Son of Havok vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
65. Pentagon Jr. Ricky Mandel Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
February 13, 2015
66. Bray Wyatt vs. R Truth WWE 2/12/2015
67. Summer Rae vs. Paige WWE 2/12/2015
68. Adam Rose vs. Fandango WWE 2/12/2015
69. Tag Team Turmoil WWE 2/12/2015
70. Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 7/20/2013
71. Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 2/4/2015
72. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Mike Nicholls NOAH 2/4/2015
February 14, 2015
73. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/14/2015
74. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tiger Mask IV & Jay White NJPW 2/14/2015
75. Kushida, Alex Shelley, & Mascara Dorada vs. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega NJPW 2/14/2015
76. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 2/14/2015
77. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway NJPW 2/14/2015
78. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/14/2015
79. Bad Luke Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/14/2015
80. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/14/2015
81. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 2/14/2015
82. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/14/2015
February 15, 2015
83. Natsuki Taiyo vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/30/2012
84. Kyoko Kimura vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/17/2012
85. Arisa Nakajima vs Hiroyo Matsumoto JWP 12/21/2008
86. Arisa Nakajima vs. Io Shirai StarDom 12/29/2013
February 16, 2015
87. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 2/16/2015
88. Stardust & Goldust vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods WWE 2/16/2015
89. Roman Reigns vs. Kane WWE 2/16/2015
90. Paige vs. Summer Rae WWE 2/16/2015
91. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins WWE 2/16/2015
92. Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show WWE 2/16/2015
February 19, 2015
93. Mil Muertes vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
94. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
95. Super Fly vs. Texano Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
96. Bael, Castro Cortez & Mr. Cisco vs. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
97. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore NXT 2/18/2015
98. Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants NXT 2/18/2015
99. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/18/2015
February 20, 2015
100. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2013
101. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/4/2013
February 22, 2015
102. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 12/26/1997
103. Kyoko Inoue vs Akira Hokuto AJW 11/26/1992
104. Bull Nakano vs Debbie Malenko AJW 10/4/1991
105. Yumiko Hotta vs Aja Kong AJW 1/24/1994
106. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, & Erick Rowan vs. Big Show, Kane, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/22/2015 
107. Stardust vs. Goldust WWE 2/22/2015
108. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 2/22/2015
109. Paige vs. Nikki Bella WWE 2/22/2015
110. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 2/22/2015
111. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 2/22/2015
112. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/22/2015
113. Mio Shirai vs. Tsukushi Ice Ribbon 12/28/2014
114. Syuri vs. Kana REINA 12/26/2014
February 23, 2015
115. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 2/23/2015
116. The Ascension vs. The Prime Tine Players WWE 2/23/2015
February 25, 2015
117. Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey WWE 2/25/2015
118. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan WWE 2/25/2015
119. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch WWE 2/25/2015
120. The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor WWE 2/25/2015
121. Aerostar vs. Drago Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
122. Cage vs. Prince Puma Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
123. Pentagon Jr. vs. Vinny Massaro Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
124. King Cuerno vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
125. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls NOAH 2/11/2015
February 26, 2015
126. The Great Muta vs. Jinsei Shinzaki NJPW 4/29/1996
127. The Great Muta vs. the Great Nita NJPW 8/28/1999
February 27, 2015
128. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2013
129. The Great Muta vs. Power Warrior NJPW 1/04/1997
130. The Great Muta vs. Antonio Inoki NJPW 5/1/1994
131. The Great Muta vs. Hulk Hogan NJPW 5/3/1993
132. The Great Muta vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 1/04/1993
February 28, 2015
133. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1991
134. The Great Muta vs. Sting NJPW 3/21/1991
135. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
136. Tiger Mask vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 11/5/1981
137. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs. Baby Face & Perro Aquayo NJPW 4/13/1980
March 1, 2015
138. Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander RoH 3/1/2015
139. Moose vs. Mark Briscoe RoH 3/1/2015
140. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Christoper Daniels & Kazarian vs. Karl Anderson RoH 3/1/2015
141. Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer RoH 3/1/2015
142. ODB vs. Maria Kanellis RoH 3/1/2015
143. AJ Styles vs. ACH RoH 3/1/2015
144. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily vs. Nick & Matt Jackson RoH 3/1/2015
145. Alberto El Patron vs. Jay Lethal RoH 3/1/2015
146. Jay Briscoe vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elign vs. Hanson RoH 3/1/2015
March 4, 2015
147. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/04/2015
148. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 3/04/2015
149. Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 3/04/2015
150. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks NXT 3/04/2015
151. Misae Watanabe & Naomi Kato vs. Yoshika Tamura & Yuka Shiina AJW 9/2/1995
152. Chaparrita ASARI & Kumiko Maekawa vs. Rie Tamada & Yumi Fukawa AJW 9/2/1995
153. Toshiyo Yamada, Takako Inoue, & Tomoko Watanabe vs. Blizzard YUKI, Mariko Yoshida, & Kaoru Ito AJW 9/2/1995
154. .Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs Jaguar Yokota & Lioness Asuka. AJW 9/2/1995
155. Yumiko Hotta vs. Reggie Bennett. AJW 9/2/1995
156. .Aja Kong vs. Bison Kimura. AJW 9/2/1995
157. Kyoko Inoue vs. Bull Nakano AJW 9/2/1995
158. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto AJW 9/2/1995
March 5, 2015
159. Sho Tanaka, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Tiger Mask vs. Jay White, Yohei Komatsu, Kushida, Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 3/05/2015
160. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/05/2015
161. Tomoaki Honma vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 3/05/2015
162. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 3/05/2015
163. Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 3/05/2015
164. Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 3/05/2015
165. Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/05/2015
166. Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/05/2015
167. Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 3/05/2015\
168. Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 3/05/2015
169. Fenix vs. Mil Muertes Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
170. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
171. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
172. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
March 6, 2015
173. Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 1/08/2005
174. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 10/14/2013
175. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Naomichi Marufuji NJPW 10/14/2013
176. Mitsuo Momota vs Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
177. .Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
178. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
179. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
180. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
181. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
182. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
183. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
184. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
185. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
March 7, 2015
186. Sid Vicious & Buff Bagwell vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 8/9/1997
187. Konnan vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 8/9/1997
188. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett & Dean Malenko WCW 8/9/1997
189. Chris Jericho vs. Alex Wright WCW 8/9/1997
190. Syxx vs. Ric Flair WCW 8/9/1997
191. Curt Hennig vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 8/9/1997
192. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 8/9/1997
193. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner WCW 8/9/1997
194. Hollywood Hogan vs. Lex Luger WCW 8/9/1997
March 8, 2015
195. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Jay White NJPW 3/08/2015
196. Satoshi Kojima, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Tomoaki Honma, & Captain New Japan NJPW 3/08/2015 
197. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/08/2015
198. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 3/08/2015
199. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/08/2015
200. Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/08/2015
201. Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/08/2015
202. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/08/2015
203. Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 9/14/1997
204. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 9/14/1997
205. Alex Wright vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 9/14/1997
206. Dean Malenko vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 9/14/1997
207. Meng & Barbarian vs. Wrath & Mortis WCW 9/14/1997
208. The Giant vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/14/1997
209. Scott Hall & Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Lex Luger WCW 9/14/1997
210. Chris Beniot, Steve McMichael, Ric Flair, & Curt Hennig vs. Kevin Nash, Buff Bagwell, Syxx, & Konnan WCW 9/14/1997
211. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs. John Kronus & Perry Saturn ECW 4/13/1997
212. Lance Storm vs. Rob Van Dam ECW 4/13/1997
213. The Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada, & Masato Yakushiji vs. Taka Michinoku, Terry Boy, & Dick Togo ECW 4/13/1997
214. Shane Douglas vs. Pitbull #2 ECW 4/13/1997
215. Taz vs. Sabu ECW 4/13/1997
216. Terry Funk vs. The Sandman vs. Stevie Richards ECW 4/13/1997
217. Raven vs. Terry Funk ECW 4/13/1997
March 9, 2015
218. Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/09/2015
219. Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust WWE 3/09/2015
220. Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. Kane & Big Show WWE 3/09/2015
March 10, 2015
221. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy & Big R Shimizu DG 3/1/2015
222. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs Yosuke Santa Maria & El Lindaman DG 3/1/2015
223. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo 'Jimmy' Saito vs Naruki Doi & Mondai Ryu DG 3/1/2015
224. T-Hawk, U-T, Kotoka & Flamita vs CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii & Punch Tominaga DG 3/1/2015
225. BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation DG 3/1/2015
March 11, 2015
226. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 3/11/2015
227. Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/11/2015
228. Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker NXT 3/11/2015
229. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/11/2015
230. Rush vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/9/2014
231. Mascara Dorada vs. ***** Casas CMLL 12/01/2009
232. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/30/2009
233. ***** Casas vs. Ultimo Dragon CMLL 3/23/1993
234. Pentagon Jr. vs. Argenis Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
235. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
236. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
March 13, 2015
237. Mesias vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. AAA 9/26/2009
238. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 12/16/2011
239. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 11/15/2012
240. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Máscara Año 2000 Jr AAA 8/05/2012
241. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2014
242. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Cibernético AAA 7/26/2009
243. Dr. Wagner Jr. & Héctor Garza vs Silver King & Super Parka AAA 9/02/2012
March 14, 2015
244. Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata WCW 10/26/1997
245. Chris Jericho vs. Gedo WCW 10/26/1997
246. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
247. Alex Wright vs. Steve McMichael WCW 10/26/1997
248. Jacqueline vs. Disco Inferno WCW 10/26/1997
249. Ric Flair vs. Curt Hennig WCW 10/26/1997
250. Lex Luger vs. Scott Hall WCW 10/26/1997
251. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Randy Savage WCW 10/26/1997
252. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/26/1997
March 15, 2015
253. Jushin Liger, Kushida, & Jay White vs. Tiger Mask, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada NJPW 3/15/2015
254. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/15/2015
255. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/15/2015
256. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
257. Tama Tonga & Cody Hall vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 3/15/2015
258. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/15/2015
259. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2015
260. Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
March 18, 2015
261. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 3/13/2015
262. Drew Galloway vs. MVP TNA 3/13/2015
263. Bram vs. Magnus TNA 3/13/2105
264. Brooke vs. Robbie E TNA 3/13/2015
265. Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud 3/13/2015
March 19, 2015
266. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
267. Big Ryck vs. The Crew Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
268. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
269. Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto NXT 3/18/2015
270. Collin Cassady vs. Wesley Blake NXT 3/18/2015
271. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/18/2015
272. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley NXT 3/18/2015
273. Heidi Lovelace vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 3/8/2015
274. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Dragonita Stardom 3/8/2015
275. Kyoko Kimura & Hudson Envy vs. Takumi Iroha & Reo Hazuki NXT 3/8/2015
276. Nanae Takahashi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 3/8/2015
277. Io Shirai & Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani & Kairi Hojo Stardom 3/8/2015
278. Hajime Ohara & Kenou vs. Daisuke Harada & Genba Hirayanagi vs. El Desperado & Taka Michinoku NOAH 3/15/2015
279. Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka NOAH 3/15/2015
280. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 3/15/2015
March 20, 2015
281. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi NOAH 3/15/2015
282. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste NOAH 3/15/2015
283. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi Vs. Akitoshi Saito & Quiet Storm NOAH 3/15/2015
284. Mio Shirai vs. Maki Narumiya Ice Ribbon 12/31/2012
285. Io Shirai vs. Koguma Stardom 2/22/2015
286. Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai Stardom 2/14/2015
287. Nanae Takahashi vs. Yuzuki Aikawa Stardom 12/24/2012
March 21, 2015
288. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Jessie Godderz & DJ Z vs. Manik & Great Sanada TNA 3/20/2015
289. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/20/2015
290. Taryn Terrell vs. Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong TNA 3/20/2015
291. Matt Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/20/2015
292. Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle TNA 3/20/2015
293. El Hijo Del Santo vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo CMLL 8/25/2006
294. El Mesías & El Patrón Alberto vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 10/12/2014
295. Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 1/23/2015
296. Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs Cibernético AAA 6/16/2013 
297. El Mesías vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 9/02/2012
298. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 10/09/2011
299. Myzteziz vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 2/08/2015
March 22, 2015
300. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 1/04/2014
301. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1993
March 25, 2015
302. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/25/2015
303. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor NXT 3/25/2015
304. Sexy Star & Taya Valkyrie vs. Ivelisse & Faby Apache AAA 12/07/2014
305. Son of Havok vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
306. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
307. Prince Puma vs. Cage Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
March 27, 2015
308. Kenta vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 8/27/2005
309. Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Sugiura NOAH 5/08/2011
310. The Great Muta vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 11/03/2008
311. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 3/21/2010
312. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Devil Masami, Chigusa Nagayo, & Dynamite Kansai JWP 1/09/1994
313. Assassin 1 & Assassin 2 vs. Rufus R. Jones & Bugsy McGraw NWA 11/24/1983
314. Scott McGhee & Johnny Weaver vs. Kevin Sullivan & Mark Lewin NWA 11/24/1983
315. Carlos Colon vs. Abdullah the Butcher NWA 11/24/1983
316. Wahoo McDaniel & Mark Youngblood vs. Bob Orton Jr. & Dick Slater NWA 11/24/1983
317. Great Kabuki vs. Charlie Brown NWA 11/24/1983
318. Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine NWA 11/24/1983
319. Jack Brisco & Jerry Brisco vs. Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/24/1983
320. Harley Race vs. Ric Flair NWA 11/24/1983
March 28, 2015
321. Rockstar Spud vs. Low Ki TNA 3/27/2015
322. Awesome Kong vs. Brooke TNA 3/27/2015
323. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, & Mr. Anderson vs. Eric Young, Ethan Carter III, & Tyrus TNA 3/27/2015
324. Jeff Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/27/2015
March 29, 2015
325. Mike Davis vs. Denny Brown NWA 11/22/1984
326. Brian Adidis vs. Mr. Ito NWA 11/22/1984
327. Mike Graham vs. Jesse Barr NWA 11/22/1984
328. The Assassin & Buzz Tyler vs. Elijah Akeem & Kareem Muhammad NWA 11/22/1984
329. Black Bart vs. Manny Fernandez NWA 11/22/1984
330. Jimmy Valiant vs. Paul Jones NWA 11/22/1984
331. Ron Bass vs. Dick Slater NWA 11/22/1984
332. Ole Anderson & Keith Larson vs. Ivan Koloff & Nikita Koloff NWA 11/22/1984
333. Tully Blanchard vs. Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/22/1984
334. Billy Graham vs. Wahoo McDaniel NWA 11/22/1984
335. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/22/1984
336. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Diego & Fernando vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 3/29/2015
337. Andre Battle Royale WWE 3/29/2015
338. 7-Man Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship WWE 3/29/2015
339. Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/29/2015
340. Triple H vs. Sting WWE 3/29/2015
341. Nikki & Brie Bella vs. Paige & AJ Lee WWE 3/29/2015
342. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 3/29/2015
343. The Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 3/29/2015
344. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns WWE 3/29/2015
March 30, 2015
345. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/30/2015
346. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, Konnor, & Viktor vs. Kalisto, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, & Big E WWE 3/30/2015
347. Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust WWE 3/30/2015
348. Neville vs. Curtis Axel WWE 3/30/2015
349. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 3/30/2015
350. Naomi, Paige, & AJ Lee vs. Natalya, Nikki Bella, & Brie Bella WWE 3/30/2015
351. Rusev vs. Goldust WWE 3/30/2015
352. Randy Orton, Ryback, & Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane WWE 3/30/2015
March 31, 2015
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 4/06/2014
354. The Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon NJPW 8/05/1996
355. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1997



355 Total so far.


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Hit a 2-year low for March 2015, barely breaking 100 matches. 

January Total: 286
February Total: 165
March Total: 109

2015 Total: 560



Spoiler: January



-----1/1-----

WWE NXT (1/1/15)
1. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2. Leva Bates vs Carmella
3. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
4. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs The Ascension

-----1/2-----

WWE SmackDown (1/2/15)
5. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan
6. R-Truth & The Usos vs Adam Rose & Dust Brothers
7. Big Show vs Ryback
8. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores
9. The Ascension vs Lance Anoa'i & Rhett Titus 
10. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----1/4-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 3* (8/31/14)
11. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
12. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
13. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
14. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
15. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
16. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr
17. Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & ACH vs Chris Sabin & Brian Myers 
18. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
19. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega
20. Rich Swann, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs Bobby Fish, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander & Tommaso Ciampa
21. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----1/5-----

WWE RAW (1/5/15)
22. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
23. The Ascension vs Papi C & Titan
24. Roman Reigns vs Big Show 
25. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
26. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
27. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
28. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
29. Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback
30. Big E vs Adam Rose

-----1/7----- 

TNA Destination Impact (1/7/15)
31. Kurt Angle vs MVP
32. The Revolution vs The Wolves 
33. Austin Aries vs Low Ki
34. Knockouts Battle Royal: Taryn Terrell 
35. Bobby Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----1/8-----

WCW Souled Out (1/24/98)
36. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, Lizmark Jr & Chavo Guerrero vs La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King & El Dandy
37. Chris Benoit vs Raven
38. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Jr
39. Booker T vs Rick Martel
40. Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
41. Ray Traylor & Steiner Brothers vs Konnan, Scott Norton & Buff Bagwell
42. Kevin Nash vs The Giant
43. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
44. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage

-----1/9-----

WWF Ground Zero (1997)
45. Brian Pillman vs Goldust
46. Brian Christopher vs Scott Putski
47. Savio Vega vs Crush vs Farooq
48. Max Mini vs El Torito
49. The Headbangers vs Legion Of Doom vs The Godwinns vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
50. Bret Hart vs The Patriot
51. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

WWE SmackDown (1/9/15)
52. Big E vs Adam Rose
53. The Ascension vs Mad1 & Spartan
54. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
55. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
56. Sin Cara vs Bad News Barrett
57. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show

WWE NXT (1/8/15)
58. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel
59. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
60. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable
61. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillians 

-----1/10-----

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (1/4/15)
61. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs Young Bucks
62. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi 63. Kojima & Tomoaki Honma
64. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Shelton X Benjamin, Lance Archer, Takashi Iizuka & Davey Boy Smith Jr
65. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba 
66. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe
67. Ryusuke Taguvhi vs Kenny Omega
68. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
69. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
70. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi
71. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada

WWF Metal (12/11/99)
72. D-Von Dudley vs Christian
73. The Headbangers vs Dukes Dalton & Knuckles Nelson
74. Kaientai vs Mark Henry
75. British Bulldog vs Gangrel 

WWF Shotgun Saturday Night (1/4/97)
76. The Goddwins vs The Flying Nuns
77. Goldust vs Sultan
78. Ahmed Johnson vs Crush
79. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mini-Vader

-----1/12-----

WWE RAW (1/12/15)
80. Seth Rollins vs John Cena
81. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Brass Ring Club
82. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
83. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
84. The Miz vs Jey Uso
85. Brie Bella vs Paige
86. The Ascension vs Bu Ku Dao & Socoro
87. Rusev vs Dean Ambrose

-----1/13-----

WWE Bad Blood (6/15/03)
88. Rodney Mack & Chris Nowinski vs The Dudley Boyz 
89. Scott Steiner vs Test
90. Booker T vs Christian
91. La Résistance vs Rob Van Dam & Kane
92. Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
93. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
94. Triple H vs Kevin Nash

WWE Backlash (4/30/06)
95. Carlito vs Chris Masters
96. Umaga vs Ric Flair
97. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
98. Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin
99. Big Show vs Kane
100. Vince & Shane McMahon vs "God" & Shawn Michaels
101. John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge

-----1/14-----

WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks (7/23/95)
102. The Roadie vs 1-2-3 Kid
103. Men On A Mission vs Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
104. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Henry Godwinn
105. Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Jarrett
106. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog
107. Diesel vs Sycho Sid

WWE NXT (1/14/15)
108. Finn Bàlor vs Tyson Kidd
109. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Natalya & Charlotte
110. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
111. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville 

-----1/15-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/27/95)
112. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bob Holly
114. The Smoking Gunns vs The Blu Brothers
115. Barry Horowitz vs Skip
116. Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze
117. The Undertaker vs Kama
118. Bret Hart vs Isaac Yankem, DDS
119. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
120. Diesel vs King Mabel

-----1/16-----

WWF King Of The Ring (7/19/94)
121. Razor Ramon vs Bam Bam Bigelow
122. IRS vs Mabel
123. Owen Hart vs Tatanka 
124. 1-2-3 Kid vs Jeff Jarrett
125. Diesel vs Bret Hart
126. Razor Ramon vs IRS
127. Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
128. The Headshrinkers vs Crush & Yokozuna
129. Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon
130. Roddy Piper vs Jerry Lawler

WWE SmackDown (1/15/15)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
132. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
133. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
134. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
135. Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WWE Main Event (1/13/15)
136. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
137. The Ascension vs John Skyler & Purple Haze
138. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel
139. New Day vs Brass Ring Club & Adam Rose

-----1/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/17/96)
140. Doug Furnas, Phil LaFon, Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs Owen Hart, British Bulldog & New Rockers
141. Undertaker vs Mankind
142. Marc Mero, Rocky Maivia, Jake Roberts & The Stalker vs Crush, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust
143. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
144. Farooq, Vader, Fake Razor/Fake Diesel vs Flash Funk, Jimmy Snuka, Savio Vega & Yokozuna
145. Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (1996) 
146. Flash Funk vs Leif Cassidy 
147. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Fake Razor/Fake Diesel
148. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
149. Undertaker vs The Executioner
150. Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart

WWF Royal Rumble (1997)
151. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust
152. Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq
153. Vader vs Undertaker
154. Héctor Garza, Perro Aguayo & Canek vs Jerry Estrada, Heavy Metal & Fuerza Guerrera 
155. The 1997 Royal Rumble Match: Steve Austin
156. Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid

-----1/19-----

WWE SmackDown (4/17/09)
157. Big Show vs Jeff Hardy
158. Gail Kim vs Maryse
159. John Morrison vs R-Truth
160. The Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
161. Dolph Ziggler vs MVP
162. Batista vs Ted DiBiase Jr

WWF Monday Night RAW (5/6/96)
163. Marc Mero vs 1-2-3 Kid
164. British Bulldog vs Fatu
165. The BodyDonnas vs Tekno Team 2000
166. The Undertaker vs Owen Hart

WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog
167. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
168. Savio Vega vs Steve Austin
169. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
170. Vader vs Yokozuna
171. Goldust vs The Undertaker

WWE RAW (1/19/15)
172. Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
173. Big E & Kofi vs Brass Ring Club
174. Natalya & Paige vs Summer Rae & Alicia Fox
175. Rusev vs R-Truth
176. Jey Uso vs The Miz
177. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane

-----1/20-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/09)
178. Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy
179. Melina vs Beth Phoenix
180. John Cena vs JBL
181. Edge vs Jeff Hardy
182. The 2009 Royal Rumble: Randy Orton

-----1/21-----

WWE SmackDown (1/1/10)
183. CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
184. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
185. The Great Khali vs Carolina Panther
186. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
187. Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix
188. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho
189. Batista vs R-Truth

WWE NXT (1/21/15)
190. Finn Bàlor vs Curtis Axel
191. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
192. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs The Vaudevillians 
193. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze

-----1/22-----

WWE SmackDown (7/2/10)
194. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler
195. Kane vs Luke Gallows
196. MVP vs Chavo Guerrero
197. Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool
198. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger

WWE SmackDown (1/22/15)
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
200. Ryback vs Rusev
201. Brie Bella vs Naomi
202. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
203. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

-----1/23-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/23/15)
204. 2015 Feast Or Fired Match: Austin Aries, Magnus, Robbie E, Rockstar Spud
205. Gail Kim vs Havok
206. Koya vs Tigre Uno
207. EC3 vs Jeremy Borash
208. Matt Hardy vs James Storm
209. Eric Young & Low Ki vs Bobby Roode & Kurt Angle
210. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King

-----1/24-----

WCW Uncensored (1998)
211. Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero
212. Juventud Guerrera vs Konnan
213. Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko
214. Scott Steiner vs Lex Luger
215. DDP vs Raven vs Chris Benoit
216. The Giant vs Kevin Nash
217. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning
218. Sting vs Scott Hall

WWF Monday Night RAW (3/18/96)
219. British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts
220. Goldust vs Fatu
221. Diesel vs Barry Horowitz
222. Bret Hart vs Tatanka

WWF Saturday Night's Main Event XXXI (11/14/92)
223. Ultimate Maniacs vs Money INC
224. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
225. Bret Hart vs Papa Shango

WWE Great American Bash 2005
226. Heidenreich & Animal vs MNM
227. Booker T vs Christian
228. Orlando Jordan vs Chris Benoit
229. The Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan
230. The Mexicools vs Blue World Order
231. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
232. Melina vs Torrie Wilson
233. JBL vs Batista 

-----1/25-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/15)
234. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
235. The Ascension vs New Age Outlaws
236. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
237. The Bella Twins vs Paige & Natalya
238. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins
239. The Worst Royal Rumble Match Of All Time: Roman Reigns

-----1/27-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1993)
240. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
241. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty 
242. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman 
243. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
244. The 1993 Royal Rumble Match: Yokozuna 

WWE Bragging Rights (10/24/10)
245. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
246. Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes vs John Cena & David Otunga
247. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Goldust
248. Layla vs Natalya 
249. Undertaker vs Kane
250. Team SmackDown vs Team RAW
251. Wade Barrett vs John Cena

-----1/28-----

WCW Spring Stampede (1998)
252. Goldberg vs Saturn
253. Ultimo Dragon vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
254. Booker T vs Chris Benoit
255. Curt Hennig vs British Bulldog
256. Chris Jericho vs Prince Iaukea
257. Rick Steiner & Lex Luger vs Scott Steiner & Buff Bagwell
258. Psychosis vs La Parka
259. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs Roddy Piper & The Giant
260. Raven vs DDP
261. Randy Savage vs Sting

WWE NXT (1/28/15)
262. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
263. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
264. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
265. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey

-----1/29-----

WWE RAW (9/24/12)
266. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
267. Prime Time Players vs Santino Marella & Zack Ryder
268. Ryback vs The Miz
269. Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
270. Sheamus, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio, David Otunga & Ricardo Rodriguez 
271. Eve & Beth Phoenix vs Layla & Alicia Fox
272. Brodus Clay vs Tensai

WWE SmackDown (1/29/15)
273. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
274. Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso
275. The Ascension vs Dust Brothers
276. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

WWF Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
277. Tazz & Spike Dudley vs The Dudley Boyz
278. William Regal vs Edge
279. Trish Stratus vs Jazz
280. Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon
281. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
282. The 2002 Royal Rumble Match: Triple H

-----1/30-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/30/15)
283. Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
284. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss
285. Bro-Mans vs RockStar Spud & Mandrews
286. Lashley vs Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP





Spoiler: February



-----2/2-----

WWE RAW (2/2/15)

1. Big Show vs Roman Reigns
2. The Ascension vs Gold & Stardust
3. Ryback vs Luke Harper
4. Cesaro vs Jimmy Uso
5. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
6. Paige vs Alicia Fox
7. Sin Cara vs Miz
8. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
9. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins

-----2/3-----

GWF Major League Wrestling (7/7/92)
10. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs John Tatum & Rod Price
11. Scott Putski vs Black Bart
12. Steven Dane vs Chaz
12. The 15-Man Bunkhouse Stampede Match

-----2/4-----

ECW WrestlePalooza (5/3/98)
13. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs FBI 
14. Justin Credible vs Mikey Whipwreck
15. Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
16. Bam Bam Bigelow vs New Jack
17. Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs The Dudley Boyz
18. Rob Van Dam vs Sabu
19. Shane Douglas vs Al Snow

WWE NXT (2/4/15)
20. Carmella vs Emma
21. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin
22. Bailey vs Becky Lynch
23. Finn Bàlor vs Hideo Itami

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (10/15/83)
24. Junkyard Dog vs King Kong Bundy
25. Road Warriors vs Rick Rood & Art Crews
26. The Missing Link vs Rip Rogers
27. Buzz Sawyer vs Tim Horner
28. Jim Duggan vs Ted DiBiase 
29. Krusher Darsow vs Johnny Rich
30. Doug Vines & Boris Zurkhov vs George Weingroff & Magnum T.A.

-----2/5-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/25/92)
31. The Headshrinkers vs High Energy
32. Big Boss Man vs Nailz
33. Tatanka vs Rick Martel
34. Ric Flair & Razor Ramon vs Mr Perfect & Randy Savage
35. Yokozuna vs Virgil
36. The Nasty Boys & Natural Disasters vs Money INC & Beverly Brothers
37. Undertaker vs Kamala
38. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels 

WWE SmackDown (2/5/15)
39. Dolph Ziggler & Ryback vs Goldust & Stardust
40. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
41. Fandango vs Adam Rose
42. Roman Reigns vs Miz
43. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
44. Paige vs Alicia Fox
45. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----2/6-----

TNA Lockdown (2/6/15)
46. The Revolution vs The Hardy Boyz
47. Awesome Kong vs Havok
48. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
49. Tyrus vs Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
50. Team Angle vs Beat Down Clan

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (1/14/82) 
51. The Monk vs Brian Blair
52. Ernie Ladd, Afa & Sica vs Junkyard Dog, Andre The Giant & Dusty 
Rhodes
53. Mr Olympia vs Zapata 
54. Ed Wiskowski vs Tommy Wright
55. Dick Murdock vs Bob Roop
56. Afa & Sica vs Frank Monte & Jesse Barr
57. Mike George vs Bob Orton Jr

NWA World Wide Wrestling (9/15/82)
58. Wahoo McDaniel & Jack Brisco vs Jim Dolphin & Ben Alexander
59. Paul Jones & Greg Valentine vs Mike Davis & Ron Richie
60. King Parsons vs Jos LeDuc
61. Bad Leroy Brown vs Pork Chop Cash
62. Mike Rotundo & Ricky Steamboat vs Juan Renoso & Ali Bey

-----2/8-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/29/88)
63. The British Bulldogs vs The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers 
64. Bad News Brown vs Ken Patera
65. Rick Rude vs Junkyard Dog
66. Powers Of Pain vs The Bolsheviks
67. Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man
68. Dino Bravo vs vs Don Muraco
69. Demolition vs Hart Foundation
70. Big Boss Man vs Koko B Ware
71. Jake Roberts vs Hercules 
72. The Mega Powers vs The Mega Bucks

-----2/9-----

WWE RAW (2/9/15)
73. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Big Show
74. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
75. Paige vs Brie Bella
76. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
77. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs Gold & Stardust
78. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
79. Sin Cara vs Damien Mizdow
80. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
81. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & J&J Security

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (11/85)
82. Steve Constance & Shawn O'Reilly vs The Bruise Brothers
83. Nick Patrick & Tommy Wright vs The Nightmare & Eddie Gilbert
84. Butch Reed vs Ricky Starr
85. Humongous vs Perry Jackson
86. Jake Roberts vs Lord Corsario 
87. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed

WCW Clash Of The Champions XX (9/2/92)
88. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
89. Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine
90. Ron Simmons vs Cactus Jack
91. The Barbarian & Butch Reed vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes
92. Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Super Invader & Vader vs Sting, Nikita Koloff & Steiner Brothers

-----2/11-----

WWE NXT TakeOver Rival (2/11/15)
93. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze
94. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
95. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
96. Finn Bàlor vs vs Adrian Neville
97. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch
98. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

-----2/12-----

WWE SmackDown (2/12/15)
99. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
100. Paige vs Summer Rae
101. Adam Rose vs Fandango
102. Tag Team Turmoil Match: Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns

-----2/13-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/13/15)
103. Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries
104. Bram vs Crazzy Steve
105. EC3 & Tyrus vs Jeremy Borash, Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
106. Awesome Kong vs Madison Rayne 
107. MVP & Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle & Lashley

-----2/14-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/18/05)
108. Ric Flair vs Carlito
109. Torrie Wilson & Victoria vs Trish Stratus & Ashley
110. Big Show vs Snitsky
111. Shelton Benjamin vs Kerwin White
112. Matt Hardy vs Edge
113. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hurricane & Rosey 
114. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Masters
115. Kurt Angle vs John Cena

-----2/16-----

WWE RAW (2/16/15)
116. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper 
117. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Gold & Stardust
118. Roman Reigns vs Kane
119. Paige vs Summer Rae
120. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
121. Bad News Barrett vs Damien Mizdow
122. Jimmy Uso & Naomi vs Natalya & Tyson Kidd
123. Big Show vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (1994)
124. The Bad Guys vs The Teamsters
125. The Royal Family vs Clowns 'R Us
126. Bob Backlund vs Bret Hart
127. The Million Dollar Team vs Guts & Glory
128. Undertaker vs Yokozuna

-----2/18-----

WWE NXT (2/16/15)
129. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson
130. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillians 
131. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants
132. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville 

-----2/19-----

WWE SmackDown (2/19/15)
133. Daniel Bryan vs Miz
134. Ryback vs Kane
135. Bad News Barrett vs R-Truth
136. The Ascension vs Boo Day
137. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
138. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
139. Paige vs Cameron
140. Jimmy Uso vs Tyson Kidd
141. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----2/20-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/20/15)
142. Matt Hardy & The Wolves vs James Storm, Abyss & Manik
143. Grado vs Al Snow
144. Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love
145. Tommy Dreamer vs Eric Young
146. #1 Contenders Gauntlet Match 

-----2/22-----

WWE Fastlane (2/22/15)
147. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback
148. Goldust vs Stardust 
149. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
150. Nikki Bella vs Paige
151. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
152. Rusev vs John Cena
153. Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/23-----

WWE RAW (2/23/15) 
154. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
155. Prime Time Players vs The Ascension
156. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
157. Jack Swagger vs Stardust
158. Bella Twins vs Emma & Paige
159. Ryback vs Curtis Axel
160. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----2/25-----

WWE NXT (2/25/15)
161. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey
162. Lucha Dragons vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
163. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger
164. Becky Lynch vs Bayley
165. Finn Bàlor vs The Brian Kendrick





Spoiler: March



-----3/2-----

WWE No Mercy (10/9/05)
1. Animal, Heidenreich & Christy Hemme vs MNM & Melina
2. Bobby Lashley vs Simon Dean
3. Chris Benoit vs Booker T vs Orlando Jordan vs Christian
4. Mr Kennedy vs Hardcore Holly
5. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
6. Randy & Bob Orton vs Undertaker
7. Juventud vs Nunzio
8. Batista vs Eddie Guerrero

WWE RAW (3/2/15)
9. Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett
10. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Naomi & The Usos
11. John Cena vs Curtis Axel
12. Paige vs Nikki Bella
13. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
14. Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns

-----3/4-----

WWE NXT (3/4/15)
15. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose
16. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins
17. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
18. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey
19. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte

-----3/9-----

WWE RAW (3/9/15)
20. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett
21. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust
22. Ryback & Erick Rowan vs Kane & Big Show
23. AJ Lee vs Summer Rae
24. Rusev vs Curtis Axel
25. Big E & Xavier Woods vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
26. Naomi vs Natalya 
27. Los Matadores vs The Usos
28. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----3/11-----

WWE NXT (3/11/15)
29. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Lucha Dragons
30. Alexa Bliss vs Carmella
31. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker
32. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami

-----3/12-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E15) (2/18/15)
33. Mil Muertes vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
34. Ivelisse vs Angelico
35. El Texano Jr vs Super Fly
36. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star vs The Crew

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E16) (2/25/15)
37. Aerostar vs Drago
38. Cage vs Prince Puma
39. Pentagon Jr vs Vinny Massaro
40. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno

-----3/13----

TNA Destination Impact (3/13/15)
41. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young

-----3/16-----

WWE RAW (3/16/15)
42. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
43. Ryback vs The Miz
44. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
45. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
46. Battle Royal: Mark Henry
47. Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Stardust, Wade Barrett & Luke Harper
48. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins

-----3/18-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E19) (3/18/15)
49. Aerostar vs Drago
50. Big Ryck vs The Crew
51. Fenix vs Mil Muertes

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E17) (3/4/15) 
52. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
53. Big Ryck vs Sexy Star
54. Texano vs Alberto El Patron

WWE NXT (3/18/15)
55. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze
56. Wesley Blake vs Big Cass
57. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
58. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley

-----3/21-----

AAA Tijuana Event (3/20/15)
59. Perro Aguayo Jr & Manik vs Rey Mysterio Jr & Extreme Tiger

WWE Wrestlemania XXVIII (2012)
60. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan
61. Kane vs Randy Orton
62. Big Show vs Cody Rhodes
63. Kelly Kelly & Maria Menounos vs Beth Phoenix & Eve Torres
64. The Undertaker vs Triple H
65. Team Johnny vs Team Teddy
66. CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
67. The Rock vs John Cena 

-----3/23-----

WWE RAW (3/23/15)
68. Dean Ambrose & R-Truth vs Stardust & Luke Harper
69. Ryback, Erick Rowan, Zack Ryder & Prime Time Players vs Miz, Damien Mizdow, Adam Rose & The Ascension 
70. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security
71. Nikki Bella vs Paige
72. Los Matadores vs Brass Ring Club
73. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
74. Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan

-----3/25-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E20) (3/25/15)
75. Angelico vs Son Of Havoc
76. Alberto El Patron vs Texano
77. Prince Puma vs Cage

WWE NXT (3/25/15)
78. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
79. Kevin Owens vs Finn Bàlor

-----3/26-----

WWF WrestleMania 18 (3/17/02)
80. Rob Van Dam vs William Regal
81. DDP vs Christian
82. Goldust vs Maven
83. The Hurricane vs Spike Dudley
84. Kurt Angle vs Kane
85. Ric Flair vs Undertaker
86. Edge vs Booker T
87. Molly Holly vs The Hurricane
88. Steve Austin vs Scott Hall
89. Billy & Chuck vs APA vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
90. The Rock vs Hollywood Hogan
91. Jazz vs Trish Stratus vs Lita
92. Triple H vs Chris Jericho 

-----3/29-----

WWE WrestleMania 31 (3/29/15)
93. Brass Ring Club vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs New Day
94. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 2: Big Show
95. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler vs Stardust
96. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins 
97. Triple H vs Sting
98. AJ Lee & Paige vs Bella Twins
99. John Cena vs Rusev
100. Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt
101. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----3/30-----

WWE RAW (3/3/15)
102. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
103. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs New Day vs Brass Ring Club 
104. Mizdow vs Stardust
105. Neville vs Curtis Axel
106. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose
107. AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs Natalya & Bella Twins
108. Rusev vs Goldust
109. Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs Kane, Seth Rollins & Big Show


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is my final count for March.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's 2015 Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-2-2015

1 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
2 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose & Gold And Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS R-Truth & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
3 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
4 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
5 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
6 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

1-5-2015

7 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (2 out 3 Falls Ic Championship)
8 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
9 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
10 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
11 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper (Special Referee match/Special Ref = J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
12 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bray Wyatt (Ambulance Match)
13 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
14 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
15 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Big E

1-6-2015

16 (WWE NXT) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
17 (WWE NXT) Carmella VS Blue Pants
18 (WWE NXT) CJ Parker VS Baron Corbin
19 (WWE NXT) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Hideo Itami & Finn Balor
20 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) John Morrison & Eli Cottonwood VS Zach Ryder & Titus O'Neil
21 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) MVP & Percy Watson VS Cody Rhodes & Husky Harris
22 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
23 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
24 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Sabu VS U-Gene
25 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
26 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
27 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
28 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)
29 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
30 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
31 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
32 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
33 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
34 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
35 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
36 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
37 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
38 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
39 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-7-2015

40 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
41 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
42 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
43 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
44 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
45 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
46 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
47 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
48 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson
49 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
50 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
51 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
52 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
53 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
54 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)
55 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
56 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

1-8-2015

57 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Kurt Angle VS MVP (Streetfight)
58 (TNA Impact Wrestling) The Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) VS The Wolves (Davey Richard & Eddie Edwards) TNA Tag Team Championship)
59 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Low Ki VS Austin Aries (X division Championship)
60 (TNA Impact Wrestling) TNA Knockouts Championship Battle Royal
61 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Bobby Lashley VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
62 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
63 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
64 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
65 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
66 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
67 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
68 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)
69 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
70 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
71 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
72 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
73 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
74 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
75 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
76 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-9-2015

77 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Killer Kyle VS Doug Furnas
78 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Orton Jr. Dick Slater VS The Mongolian Stomper & Ronnie Garvin (Legends Tag Team Macth)
79 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Brian Lee & Chris Candido VS The Rock'N'Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) (SMW Tag Team Championship)
80 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) VS The Heavenly Bodies (Jimmy Del Ray and Tom Prichard)
81 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Dirty White Boy VS Terry "Bamm Bamm" Gordy (SMW Heavyweight Championship)
82 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) VS The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fulton) (SMW Tag Team Championship/Barb Wire Cage/Special Ref Bob Armstrong) (Fire On The Mountain 1992)
83 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Armstrong & Tracy Smothers & Hawk VS Dory Funk & Terry Funk & Bruiser Bedlam
84 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Adam Rose
85 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
86 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
87 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
88 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett
89 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show) VS Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

1-10-2015

90 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
91 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
92 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS The Human Tornado
93 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
94 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
95 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
96 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
97 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
98 (WSX Episode 4) Matt Sydal VS Scorpio Sky
99 (WSX Episode 4) Keepin' It Gangsta (Ruckus & Babi Slymm) VS That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan)

1-11-2015

100 (WSX Episode 5) Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
101 (WSX Episode 5) 6-Pac VS The Human Tornado
102 (WSX Episode 5) Deilkado VS Arik Cannon
103 (WSX Episode 6) Scorpio Sky VS Jack Evans
104 (WSX Episode 6) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS D.I.F.H (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)

1-12-2015

105 (WSX Episode 7) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
106 (WSX Episode 7) The Human Tornado VS Matt Sydal
107 (WSX Episode 7) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
108 (WSX Episode 8) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado)
109 (WSX Episode 8) Ricky Banderas VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
110 (WSX Episode 9) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
111 (WSX Episode 9) Scorpio Sky VS 6-Pac
112 (WSX Episode 9) Jack Evans VS The Human Tornado
113 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
114 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage time bomb deathmatch)
115 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
116 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
117 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
118 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
119 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
120 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Rhino VS Rob Conway
121 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
122 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
123 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins (LumberJack Match)
124 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
125 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Luke Harper
126 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Alicia Fox (1 Arm tied Behind The Back Match)
127 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
128 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Paige
129 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
130 (WWE RAW) Ambrose VS Rusev

1-13-2015

131 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
132 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
133 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
134 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
135 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
136 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
137 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
138 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
139 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
140 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
141 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
142 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
143 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
144 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
145 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)
146 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Goldust VS Savio Vega (WWF IC Championship)
147 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Vader VS Fatu
148 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Yoshihiro Tajiri & Ken Patterson
149 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Aldo Montoya VS Mankind

1-14-2015

150 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart Gunn) VS Yokozuna & Owen Hart VS Razor Ramon & Savio Vega VS 1-2-3 Kid &Sycho Sid
151 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Henry Godwinn VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Arkansas Hog Pen Match - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
152 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) King Mabel VS Diesel

1-15-2015

153 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Hakushi VS Double J Jeff Jarrett
154 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Ahmed Johnson VS Jeff Brettler
155 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Goldust VS Aldo Montoya
156 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Bret Hart VS British Bulldog (WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
157 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
158 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
159 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
160 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
161 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
162 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
163 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
164 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
165 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
166 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
167 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
168 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
169 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)

1-16-2015

170 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
171 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
172 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
173 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
174 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-17-2014

175 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
176 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
177 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
183 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T
184 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
185 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
186 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
187 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
188 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
189 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
190 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
191 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)
192 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Franki Kazarian
193 (ROH TV) Donovan Dijak VS Jake Dirden
194 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Matt Taven (ROH World Championship)

1-18-2015

195 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
196 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
197 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS George Wells
198 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Mr. T VS Roddy Piper (Boxing Match)
199 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The Fabulous Moolah VS Velvet McIntyre
200 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Corporal Kirschner VS Nikolai Volkoff
201 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
202 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) VS The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
203 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Ricky Steamboat VS Hercules
204 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Adrian Adonis VS Uncle Elmer
205 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Terry Funk & Hoss Funk VS Junkyard Dog & Tito Santana
206 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)

1-19-2015

207 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Can-Am Connection (Rick Martel & Tom Zenk) VS Bob Orton & The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
208 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Billy Jack Haynes VS Hercules
209 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Hill Billy Jim & The Haiti Kid & Little Beaver VS King Kong Bundy & Little Tokyo & Lord Littlebrook (Mixed Tag Match)
210 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Harley Race VS Junkyard Dog (Loser Must Bow Match)
211 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
212 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Roddy Piper VS Adrian Adonis (Hair VS Hair Match)
213 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) & Danny Davis VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Tito Santana
214 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Butch Reed VS Koko B. Ware
215 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
216 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Honky Tonk Man VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
217 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The Killer Bees (B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell)
218 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
219 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
220 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
221 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
222 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
223 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
224 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
225 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
226 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
227 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
228 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae & Alicia FoX VS Paige & Natlaya
229 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS R-Truth
230 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS The Miz
231 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS John Cena (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

1-20-2015

232 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
233 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
234 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Don Muraco VS Dino Bravo
235 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Greg Valentine VS Ricky Steamboat
236 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Butch Reed
237 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) One Man Gang VS Bam Bam Bigelow
238 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Rick Rude VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
239 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ultimate Warrior VS Hercules
240 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
241 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Don Muraco
242 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Greg Valentine
243 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
244 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) The Islanders (Haku & Tama) & Bobby Heenan VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Koko B. Ware
245 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS One Man Gang
246 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
247 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
248 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
249 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
250 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
251 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
252 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
253 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
254 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
255 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
256 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)

1-21-2015

257 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hercules VS King Haku
258 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
259 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Brutus Beefcake VS Ted DiBiase
260 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Bushwhackers (Luke Williams & Butch Miller) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
261 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Mr. Perfect VS The Blue Blazer
262 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Powers of Pain (The Warlord & The Barbarian) & Mr. Fuji (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/3 on 2 handicap Match)
263 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Dino Bravo VS Ronnie Garvin
264 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana)
265 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Andre The Giant
266 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The ****** Tonk Man & Greg Valentine (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Big John Studd)
267 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Rick Rude VS The Ultimate Warrior(WWF IC Championship)
268 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Bad News Brown
269 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Red Rooster VS Bobby Heenan
270 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
271 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
272 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
273 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
274 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
275 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
276 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
277 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
278 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
279 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2015

280 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Martel VS Koko B. Ware
281 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
282 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Earthquake VS Hercules
283 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Brutus Beefcake VS Mr. Perfect
284 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Roddy Piper VS Bad News Brown
285 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The Bolsheviks (Nikolai Volkoff & Boris Zhukov)
286 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Barbarian VS Tito Santana
287 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire VS Randy Savage & Sensational Queen Sherri (Mixed Tag Team Match)
288 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
289 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Dino Bravo
290 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ted DiBiase VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts (Million Dollar Championship)
291 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Big Boss Man VS Akeem
292 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Rude VS Jimmy Snuka
293 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
294 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
295 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
296 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
297 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.
298 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
299 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
300 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
301 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
302 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
303 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
304 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
305 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
306 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
307 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
308 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
310 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Rusev
311 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Brie Bella
312 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper
313 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan (No DQ Match)

1-23-2015

314 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) VS The Barbarian & Haku
315 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Texas Tornado VS Dino Bravo
316 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The British Bulldog VS The Warlord
317 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Rick Martel (Blindfold Match)
319 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Undertaker VS Jimmy Snuka
320 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Ultimate Warrior VS Randy Savage (Retirement Match)
321 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Genichiro Tenryu & Koji Kitao VS Demolition (Ax & Smash)
322 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Big Boss Man VS Mr. Perfect (WWF IC Championship)
323 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Earthquake VS Greg Valentine
324 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Legion of Doom (Hawk & Animal) VS Power & Glory (Paul Roma & Hercules)
325 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Virgil VS Ted DiBiase
326 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Mountie VS Tito Santana
327 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
328 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
329 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
330 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
331 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
332 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
333 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
334 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
335 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
336 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
337 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
338 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
339 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
340 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)
341 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
342 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
343 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
344 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
345 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
346 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
347 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
348 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
349 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
350 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

1-24-2015

351 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Shawn Michaels VS El Matador
352 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Undertaker VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
353 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
354 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Big Boss Man & Virgil & Sgt. Slaughter & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) & The Repo Man & The Mountie
355 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
356 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Tatanka VS Rick Martel
357 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
358 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Owen Hart VS Skinner
359 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS Sid Justice
360 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
361 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
362 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
363 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
364 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
365 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
366 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-25-2014

367 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble Kick off) Cesaro & Tyson Kidd VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
368 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
369 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
370 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Paige & Natalya
371 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
372 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) 2015 Royal Rumble

1-28-2015

373 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
374 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
375 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
376 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
377 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
378 (CWFH) 2014 Red Carpet Rumble
379 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
380 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
381 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
382 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
383 (CWFH 9-17-2014) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)

1-29-2015

384 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
385 (WWE Smackdown) Jey Uso VS Tyson Kidd
386 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
387 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Daniel Bryan (Casket Match)

1-30-2015

388 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Jushin "Thunder"Liger VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
389 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Ric Flair VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
390 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Big Bubba Rogers VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
391 (NWA TNA 10-30-2000) Amazing Red VS AJ Styles (NWA TNA X-Division Championship)

1-31-2015

392 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Sabu VS Alex Wright
393 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) VK Wallstreet VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
394 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Scott Norton VS Macho Man Randy Savage
395 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
396 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
397 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff VS Johnny B. Badd
398 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Flyin" Bryan Pillman VS Ric Flair
399 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Alex Wright VS Disco Inferno
400 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Kurasawa VS Sgt. Craig Pittman
401 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) The Taskmaster VS Macho Man Randy Savage
402 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Lex Luger VS Meng
403 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
404 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Dean Malenko
405 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson
406 (ROH TV) Ashley Sixx VS Dalton Castle
407 (ROH TV) ACH VS Matt Sydal VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

2-1-2014

408 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) The Shark VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
409 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Sabu VS Mr J.L.
410 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
411 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
412 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Chris Benoit
413 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Meng VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
414 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Four Hosreman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Ric Flair & Sting

2-2-2014

415 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Kurasawa VS Macho Man Randy Savage
416 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Mr. J.L. & Eddie Guerrero
417 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting VS Lex Luger
418 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sgt. Craig Pittman VS Eddie Guerrero
419 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) The Shark VS Scott Norton
420 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sabu VS Disco Inferno
421 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Dungeon of Doom (Lex Luger & Meng) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
422 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Cobra VS The Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
423 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) The Taskmaster VS The Renegade
424 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
425 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Sting VS Ric Flair
426 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Meng VS Macho Man Randy Savage
427 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Kensuki Sasaki VS Chris Benoit
428 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW TV Championship)
429 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Dean Malenko VS Sting
430 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Scott Norton VS The Shark
431 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Eddie Guerrero VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
432 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
433 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Sting VS Hulk Hogan
434 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
435 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
436 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Luke Harper
437 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Cesaro
438 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
439 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
440 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sin Cara
441 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Daniel Bryan
442 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Diaomd Dallas Page
443 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki VS Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto
444 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Hugh Morris VS Hulk Hogan
445 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Sting & Lex Luger

2-3-2015

446 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
447 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Sting VS Kurasawa
448 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Scott Norton VS The Giant
449 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
450 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Mr J.L. VS Eddie Guerrero
451 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Disco Inferno VS Mr Wonderful
452 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
453 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Sting & Hulk Hogan
454 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Ric Flair VS Eddie Guerrero
455 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Lex Luger VS Marcus Bagwell
456 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Earl Robert Eaton VS Sting
457 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) The Giant VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
458 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Scotty Riggs VS Lex Luger
459 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Sting
460 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Dean Malenko VS Mr J.L.
461 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Ric Flair VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
462 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Arn Anderson VS Macho Man Randy Savage
463 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Chris Benoit
464 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Super Assassins ( ) VS Lex Luger & Sting
465 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Ric Flair VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-4-2015

466 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Chris Benoit VS Alex Wright
467 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Eddie Guerrero
468 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Diamond Dallas Page VS Sting
469 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Hulk Hogan & Macho Man Randy Savage
470 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
471 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
472 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Sting VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
473 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Meng VS Hulk Hogan
474 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Macho Man Randy Savage VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
475 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Dean Malenko VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
476 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) One Man Gang VS Hulk Hogan

2-5-2015

478 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Dolph Ziggler & Ryback
479 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
480 (WWE Smackdown) Fadango VS Adam Rose
481 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Roman Reigns
482 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Erick Rowan
483 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Paige
484 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury))

2-6-2015

485 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Chris Benoit VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
486 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster & Hugh Morris) VS Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman)
487 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Marcus Bagwell VS Ric Flair
488 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
489 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Hugh Morris VS Macho Man Randy Savage
490 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Scotty Riggs VS Loch Ness
491 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Dangerous Devon Storm VS Konnan
492 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Arn Anderson VS Hulk Hogan
493 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
494 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
495 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
496 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
498 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
499 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
500 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
501 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
502 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
503 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
504 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
505 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
506 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
507 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
508 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
509 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
510 (FMW 9-25-1994) Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator & Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)

2-7-2015

511 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
512 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
513 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
514 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
515 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
517 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
518 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
519 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
520 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
521 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
522 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
523 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
524 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
525 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
526 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
527 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
528 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)

2-8-2015

529 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
530 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
531 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
532 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
533 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
534 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
535 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
536 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
537 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)
538 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
539 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
540 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
541 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
542 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
543 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
544 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
545 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)

2-9-2015

546 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
547 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
548 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Undertaker & Kane VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
549 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
550 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
551 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
552 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
553 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
554 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
555 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
556 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
557 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
558 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
559 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
560 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)
561 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Ryback
562 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Brie Bella
563 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
564 (WWE RAW) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
565 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
566 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Mizdow
567 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
568 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)) (5 on 1 Handicap Match)

2-10-2015

569 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Shaun Ricker
570 (CWFH) Sasha Derevko VS James Morgan
571 (CWFH) Ray Rosas VS Joey Ryan
572 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher VS Che Cabrea
573 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ryan Taylor (MAV TV Championship)

2-11-2015

574 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Hideo Itami VS Tyler Breeze
575 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bull Dempsey VS Baron Corbin (No DQ Match)
576 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (NXT Tag Team Championship)
577 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Finn Balor VS Adrian Neville
578 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bayley VS Sasha Banks VS Becky Lynch VS Charlotte (Fatal 4 Way Nxt Women's Championship)
579 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Kevin Owens VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)

2-12-2015

matches 583-588 are in the same Tag Team Turmoil Match

580 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
581 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
582 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
583 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
584 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
585 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
586 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
587 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
588 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)

2-13-2015

589 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
590 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
591 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
592 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
593 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
594 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
595 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
596 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
597 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Rey Mysterio VS CM Punk
598 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Edge VS Drew McIntyre
599 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) LayCool (Layla & Michelle McCool) VS Kelly Kelly & Rosa Mendes
600 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Wade Barrett VS Kofi Kingston (IC Championship)
601 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
602 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian

2-14-2015

603 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
604 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
605 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
606 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
607 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
608 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
609 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
610 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
611 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
612 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-16-2015

613 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Dean Ambrose
614 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
615 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
616 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Piage
617 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
618 (WWE RAW) Damein Mizdow VS Bad News Barrett
619 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso & Naomi VS Tyson Kidd & Natalya
620 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Big Show

2-19-2015

621 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Miz
622 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
623 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS R-Truth
624 (WWE Smackdown) New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
625 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Roman Reigns
626 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
627 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
628 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Tyson Kidd
629 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins

2-22-2015

630 (WWE FastLane) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)
631 (WWE FastLane) Stardust VS Goldust
632 (WWE FastLane) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
633 (WWE FastLane) Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
634 (WWE FastLane) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose (IC Championship)
635 (WWE FastLane) Rusev VS John Cena (US Championship)
636 (WWE FastLane) Roman Reigns VS Daniel Bryan (#1 Contenders matchfor the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

2-23-2015

637 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
638 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
639 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
640 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
641 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
642 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
643 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dolph Ziggler
644 (WWE RAW) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
645 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
646 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Jack Swagger
647 (WWE RAW) Paige & Emma VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
648 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Ryback
649 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins & Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan

2-24-2015

650 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
651 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
652 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
653 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
654 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
655 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
656 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
657 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
658 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
659 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
660 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
661 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
662 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
663 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

2-25-2015

664 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
665 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
666 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
667 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
668 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
669 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
670 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)
671 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
672 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
673 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
674 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
675 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
676 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
677 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
678 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
679 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)

2-26-2015

680 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
681 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Natalya
682 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS Daniel Bryan
683 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Curtis Axel
684 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Adam Rose
685 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)

3-1-2015

686 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Owen Hart VS Bret Hart
687 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Bam Bam Bigelow & Luna Vachon VS Doink the Clown & Dink (Mixed Tag Team Match)
688 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Randy Savage VS Crush (Falls Count Anywhere)
689 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Alundra Blayze VS Leilani Kai (WWF Women's Championship)
690 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Men on a Mission (Mabel & Mo) VS The Quebecers (Jacques & Pierre) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
691 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Yokozuna VS Lex Luger (WWF Championship/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Mr. Perfect)
692 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Earthquake VS Adam Bomb
693 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
694 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Bret Hart VS Yokozuna (WWF Championship/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Roddy Piper)
695 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) The Allied Powers (Lex Luger & The British Bulldog) VS The Blu Brothers (Jacob & Eli)
696 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Razor Ramon VS Jeff Jarrett (WWF IC Championship)
697 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) The Undertaker VS King Kong Bundy (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Larry Young)
698 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Owen Hart & Yokozuna VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
699 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Bret Hart VS Bob Backlund (I Quit/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Roddy Piper)
700 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
701 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Pat Patterson)
702 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Camp Cornette (Vader & Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) VS Yokozuna & Jake "the Snake" Roberts & Ahmed Johnson
703 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Savio Vega
704 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) The Ultimate Warrior VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley
705 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) The Undertaker VS Diesel
706 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Roddy Piper VS Goldust (Hollywood Backlot Brawl)
707 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
708 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) The Headbangers (Mosh & Thrasher) VS The New Blackjacks (Blackjack Windham & Blackjack Bradshaw) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon (Elimination Match)
709 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Rocky Maivia VS The Sultan (WWF IC Championship)
710 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
711 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
712 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match/Special Ref = Ken Shamrock)
713 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
714 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) The Undertaker VS Sycho Sid (WWF Championship/NO DQ Match)

3-2-2015

715 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
716 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
717 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
718 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
719 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
720 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
721 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
722 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
723 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
724 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
725 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
726 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
727 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
728 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
729 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Tyson kidd & Cesaro VS Naomi & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (Mixed 6-man Tag Team Match)
730 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Curtis Axel
731 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
731 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Daniel Bryan
733 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

3-3-2015

734 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
735 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
736 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
737 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
738 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
739 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
740 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
741 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
742 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
743 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
744 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
745 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
746 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
747 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
748 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
749 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
750 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
751 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
752 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
753 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
754 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
755 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
756 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
757 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble

3-4-2015

Matches 759-768 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's
Matches 769-778 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

759 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
760 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
761 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
762 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
763 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
764 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
765 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
766 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
767 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
768 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess
769 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
770 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
771 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
772 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
773 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
774 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
775 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
776 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
777 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
778 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)

3-5-2015

779 (PWG 2011) Kevin Steen VS El Generico PWG World Championship Ladder Match)
780 (ROH Final Battle 2009) Kevin Steen & El Generico VS The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
781 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro VS Los Matadores (Deigo & Fernando)
782 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
783 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
784 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS AJ Lee
785 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
786 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Rusev
787 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper & Bad News Barrett VS Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose

3-9-2015

788 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bad News Barrett
789 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Stardust
790 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Erick Rowan VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)
791 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Summer Rae
792 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Curtis Axel
793 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
794 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Natalya
795 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
796 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)
797 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
798 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
799 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
800 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
801 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
802 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
803 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)

3-10-2015

804 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
805 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
806 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
807 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
808 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
809 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
810 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
811 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
812 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
813 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
814 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
815 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
816 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
817 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
818 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
819 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
820 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson
821 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
822 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
823 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
824 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
825 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
826 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
827 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
828 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
829 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
830 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner
831 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
832 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
833 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
834 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
835 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
836 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
837 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

3-12-2015

838 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
839 Ryback VS The Miz
840 Summer Rae & Cameron VS AJ Lee & Paige
841 Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett & Stardust & Luke Harper (Six Man Tag Team Match)

3-16-2015

842 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige
843 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Miz
844 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Cesaro VS Tyson Kidd
845 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
846 (WWE RAW) Stardust & Luke Harper & Bad News Barrett VS Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose (Six Man Tag Team Match)

3-17-2015

847 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
848 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
849 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
850 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
851 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
852 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
853 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
854 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)

3-19-2015

matches 863-867 are part of the same Gauntlet Match

855 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
856 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
857 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
858 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
859 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
860 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
861 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting
862 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
863 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
864 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
865 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Brie Bella
866 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Stardust (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
867 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS R-Truth (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
868 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
869 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Daniel Bryan (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
870 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
871 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & Natalya VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito (Inter Species 6 man Mixed Tag Team Match)
872 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
873 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
874 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)
875 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)
876 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-20-2015

877 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
878 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
879 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
880 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
881 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
882 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
883 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
884 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
885 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
886 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
887 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
888 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
889 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
890 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
891 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
892 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
893 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
894 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
895 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
896 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
897 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
898 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
899 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
900 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

3-23-2015

901 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & R-Truth VS Stardust & Luke Harper
902 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) & Adam Rose VS Ryback & Zack Ryder & Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) & Erick Rowan
903 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble)
904 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
905 (WWE RAW) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & Natalya VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito (Inter Species 6 man Mixed Tag Team Match)
906 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack SWagger
907 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (Special Referee match = Special Ref - Dean Ambrose)

3-24-2015

908 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
909 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
910 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
911 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
912 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
913 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
914 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
915 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
916 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
917 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
918 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

3-25-2015

919 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
920 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
921 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
922 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
923 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

3-26-2015

924 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Big E VS Fernando VS Cesaro
925 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena & Mark Henry & Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane & Bray Wyatt

3-29-2015

match 934 turned into match 935 which is Triple threat match.

926 (Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
927 (Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show) Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
928 (Wrestlemania 31) Bad News Barrett VS R-Truth VS Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper VS Dolph Ziggler VS Stardust VS Daniel Bryan (IC Championship Ladder Match)
929 (Wrestlemania 31) Randy Orton VS Seth Rollins
930 (Wrestlemania 31) Sting VS Triple H
931 (Wrestlemania 31) AJ Lee & Paige VS The Bellas (Brie & Nikki)
932 (Wrestlemania 31) Rusev VS John Cena (US Championship)
933 (Wrestlemania 31) Bray VS Undertaker
934 (Wrestlemania 31) Brock Lesnar VS Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
935 (Wrestlemania 31) Brock Lesnar VS Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

3-30-2015

936 (ROH TV) Moose VS Caprice Coleman
937 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) VS Shaheem Ali & Leon St. Giovanni
938 (ROH TV) House of Truth (J Diesel & Donovan Dijak) VS Brutal Burgers (Bob Evans & Cheeseburger)
939 (ROH TV) Samoa Joe VS Kyle O'Reilly
940 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
941 (WWE Raw) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & The Ascenion (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi) & Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto)
942 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Damien Sandow
943 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Neville
944 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
945 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Paige & Naomi VS Natalya & The Bellas (Brie & Nikki) (6 Divas Tag Team Match)
946 (WWE RAW) Goldust VS Rusev
947 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show) VS Randy Orton & Ryback & Roman Reigns (6 man Tag Team Match)


Total so far 947


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

809 for myself. have slowed down quite considerably.... 



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka & Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico

March

ROH on Sinclair 2/11/13
550. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
551. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Page
552. Michael Bennett vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 9/11/13
553. Jesse Sorensen vs Tommaso Ciampa
554. Adrenaline Rush vs Outlaw Inc
555. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
556. Kenta Kobashi vs Dan Kroffat
557. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
558. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta
559. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy
560. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Pritchard
561. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
562. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
563. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
564. Akira Hokuto vs Suzuka Minami
565. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Esther Moreno
566. Pegasus Kid vs Norio Honaga
567. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
568. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
569. Choshu & Fujinami vs Hase & Sasaki
570. Dandy, Popitekus & Astro vs Los Brazos
ROH on Sinclair 16/11/13
571. C&C Wrestle Factory, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Adam Cole
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
572. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
573. Jushin Liger vs Hiroshi Hase
574. Kiyoshi Tamura vs Masahito Kakihara
575. Akira Maeda vs Dick Vrij
576. Atlantis, Mascara Sagrada & Octagon vs Los Brazos
577. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
578. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
579. Wayne Shamrock vs Naoki Sano
580. Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman
581. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Steiners
582. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
583. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
584. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
585. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Prichard
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
586. Toshiyo Yamada vs Yumiko Hotta
587. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
588. Owen Hart vs El Canek
589. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
590. Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
591. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy
592. Steve Williams vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
593. Steve Williams vs Bam Bam Bigelow
594. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
595. Steiners vs Chono & Hase
596. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
597. Tenryu & Fuyuki vs Yatsu & Nakano
598. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
599. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
600. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
601. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Ogawa
602. Steve Austin vs Bobby Eaton
603. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
604. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
605. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
606. Fujinami, Choshu, Hashimoto, Muto & Chono vs Vader, Bigelow, Samoan, Kokina & TNT
607. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
608. Naoki Sano vs Minoru Suzuki
609. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Ogawa
610. Eddy, Mando & Chavo Guerrero vs Los Brazos
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
611. Muto & Chono vs Vader & Bigelow
612. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Billy Scott
613. Cactus Jack vs Eddie Gilbert
614. Tenryu, Hara & Ishikawa vs Yatsu, Haku & Nakano
615. Riki Choshu vs Masa Chono
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
616. Vader vs Tatsumu Fujinami
617. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
618. Keiji Muto vs Tatsumi Fujinami
619. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
620. Tenryu & Hara vs The Road Warriors
621. Atlantis vs Blue Panther
622. Vader vs Keiji Muto
623. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
624. Masa Chono vs Keiji Muto
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
625. Dantes, Magic & Dandy vs Panther, Cruz & Pierroth
626. Headhunters vs Caras & Fantasma
627. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
628. Terry Funk vs Bob Backlund
629. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi
630. Dave Finlay vs Chris Benoit
631. Wayne Shamrock vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
632. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Lato Kirawank
633. Chavo, Mando & Eddie Guerrero vs Satanico, MS-1 & Masakre
634. Atlantis, Sagrada & Octagon vs Morgan, Pierroth & Nagasaki
635. Takada & Scott vs Yamazaki & Nakano
636. Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect
637. LOD vs Nasty Boyz
638. Misawa & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
639. Fuerza Guerrera vs ***** Casas
640. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
641. Devil Masami vs Itsuki Yamazaki
642. Kansai & Miceli vs Saito & Kazama
643. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kawada
644. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
645. Asai, Pantera & Kendo vs Metal, Bucanero & Richard
646. Konnan vs Cien Caras vs Perro Aguayo
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
647. Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada
648. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
649. Headhunter A & Tom Pritchard vs Headhunter B & Danny Davis
650. Hiroshi Hase vs Tatsumi Fujinami
651. Robin Hood & Los Ninja Turtles vs Shu El Guerrero, Feliciano, Texano, Black Terry & Ricky Boy
652. Mr Pogo & TNT vs Iceman & Akitoshi Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
653. Dave Finlay vs Dave Taylor
654. Terry Funk vs Kevin Sullivan
655. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
656. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Yoji Anjo
657. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
658. Taue, Tsuruta & Ogawa vs Kawada, Misawa & Kikuchi
659. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
660. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
661. Dan Kroffat vs Masa Fuchi
662. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
663. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
664. Yoshinari Asai vs Bestia Salvaje
665. Genichiro Tenryu vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
666. Genichiro Tenryu vs George Takano
667. Octagon vs Fuerza Guerrera
668. Dynamite Kansai vs Harley Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
669. Jerry Flynn vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
670. Riki Choshu vs Shinya Hashimoto
671. Muto & Hase vs Rick Steiner & Norton
672. Anjoh & Boss vs Miyato & Tamura
673. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
674. Genichiro Tenryu vs Ashura Hara
675. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
676. Yamada & Inoue vs Hokuto & Toyota
677. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
678. Toyota & Hokuto vs Yamada & Inoue
679. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Kikuchi
680. Los Brazos vs Morgan, Charles Jr & MS-1
681. Los Brazos vs MS-1, Morgan & Satanico
682. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
683. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
684. MS-1, Satanico & Morgan vs Konnan, Dandy & Jalisco Jr
685. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
686. Hansen & Spivey vs Williams & Gordy
687. El Satanico vs El Dandy
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
688. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
689. Akira Maeda vs Volk Han
690. Hiroshi Hase vs Tiger Jeet Singh
691. Trio Fantastia vs Los Thundercats
692. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs Aja Kong & Bison Kimura
693. Yamada & Inoue vs Kong & Kimura
694. Hulk Hogan vs Genichiro Tenryu
695. Santo & Shadow Jr vs Fuerza & Octagon
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
696. Muto & Hase vs Hashimoto & Norton
697. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
698. Nobu Takada vs Trevor Berbick 
699. Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger
700. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
All Japan 3/2/12
701. Fuchi & Sato vs Yamato & Nakanoue
702. Muto, Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto, Sasaki & Okabayashi
703. Kenny Omega vs Kaz Hayashi
704. Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori
All Japan 4/3/12
705. Akebono & Hama vs Fuchi & Inoue
706. Muto, Kondo & Yamato vs Kea, Tanaka & Nakanoue
All Japan 20/3/12
707. KAI, Yamato & Gillette vs Raijin, Hayashi & Tanaka
708. Sugi vs Ronin
709. Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Suwama & Soya
710. Kenny Omega vs Shuji Kondo
711. Yuji Nagata vs Masa Kono
712. Satoshi Kojima vs Seiya Sanada
713. Jun Akiyama vs Keiji Muto
All Japan & New Japan 1/7/12
714. Liger, Tiger Mask, Shiryu, BUSHI & SUSHI vs Devitt, Taguchi, KAI, Yamato & Takahashi
715. Omori, Goto, Soya & Anderson vs Suzuki, Archer, TAKA & Taichi
716. Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
717. Nakamura & Okada vs Suwama & Kondo
718. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe
Lucha Underground 12/11/14
719. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mariachi Loco
720. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandell
721. Fenix Jr vs Pentagon Jr vs Drago
All Japan 4/3/12
722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
723. Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
724. Kohei Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
Big Japan 15/7/12
725. Yamakawa, Kobayashi & Ito vs Numazawa, WX & Hoshino
Big Japan 29/10/12
726. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
ROH on Sinclair 23/11/13
727. Zach Gowen vs Matt Taven
728. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young
729. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal
ROH on Sinclair 30/11/13
730. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
731. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin
732. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
Big Japan 29/10/12
733. Oishi & Onryo vs Teioh & SUSUMU
734. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
735. Oosugi & Senga vs Sekimoto & Sasaki
736. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Yuko Miyamoto
TNA British Bootcamp 2 Episode 4
737. Noam Dar vs El Ligero
738. Redman & Stone vs Parliament & Singh
739. Kay Lee Ray vs Nikki Storm vs The Owens Twins
740. Mark Andrews vs Kris Travis
741. Dave Mastiff vs Rampage Brown
742. Sha Samuels vs Grado
Big Japan 24/11/12
743. Teioh, Ibushi & Oishi vs Onryo, Oosugi & Senga
744. Okabayashi & Shinobu vs Nishimura & Ishikawa
745. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Ito & Tsukamoto
746. Hama & Nakanoue vs Sasaki & Kamitani
747. Sasaki, Numazawa & WX vs Kasai & The Brahmans
748. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Okabayashi & Shinobu
Big Japan 9/12/12
749. Ishikawa, Hashimoto & Kamitani vs Sasaki, Hoshino & Mondo
750. Masashi Takeda vs Takumi Tsukamoto
751. Kasai, WX & Ishikawa vs Numazawa, Miyamoto & Kodaka
752. Omori & Soya vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
753. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Ryota Hama
754. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 30/12/12
755. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Shinobu
756. Bad Bones & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
757. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
758. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa, Takashi Sasaki & The Winger
759. Danny Havoc, Drake Younger & Jaki Numazawa vs. Isami Kodaka, Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto
760. DJ Hyde vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
761. Yakitori Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
AJW 26/11/92 Dream Rush
762. Mima Shimoda & Etsuko Mita vs. Miori Kamiya & Chikako Hasegawa
763. Kaoru Ito vs. Tomoko Watanabe (c), for the All Japan Singles Title
764. Tag League The Best: Suzuka Minami & Yumiko Hotta vs. Takako Inoue & Terri Power
765. Akira Hokuto vs. Kyoko Inoue (c), for the All-Pacific Title
766. Kyoko Kamikaze vs. Bat Yoshinaga (c), for the WWWA World Martial Arts Title
767. Debbie Malenko & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Shark Tsuchiya & Crusher Maedomari
768. Aja Kong vs. Bull Nakano (c), for the WWWA World Singles Title
769. Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota 
WSU Mutiny
770. Jenny Rose vs Hania
771. Chris Dickinson & Shanna vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
AJW 11/4/93 Dreamslam II
772. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka
773. Kaoru Ito, Tomoko Watanabe, & Saemi Numata vs. Utako Hozumi, Leo Kitamura, & Mikiko Futagami
774. Terri Power & Bat Yoshinaga vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa
775. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo
776. Kyoko Inoue, Takako Inoue, & Yumiko Hotta vs. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Bolshoi Kid
777. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito
778. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano
779. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai
780. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (c) vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki

April

AJW 20/11/94 Big Egg Universe
781. Chaparrita ASARI and Bomber Hikaru vs. Hiromi Yagi and Hiromi Sugo
782. Tsunokake X vs. Great Littlemuta and Buta Genjin
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Rie Tamada
784. Suzuka Minami vs. KAORU
785. Kumiko Maekawa vs. Sugar Miyuki
786. Kyoko Hamaguchi vs. Doris Blind
787. Miyu Yamamoto vs. Anna Gomez
788. Kaoru Ito vs. Fumiko Ishimoto
789. Reggie Bennett vs. Chigusa Nagayo
790. Toshiyo Yamada and Tomoko Watanabe vs. Shinobu Kandori and Mikiko Futagami
791. Etsuko Mita and Mima Shimoda vs. Yasha Kurenai and Michiko Nagashima
792. Jaguar Yokota and Bison Kimura vs. Lioness Asuka and Yumi Ogura
793. Blizzard Yuki vs. Mariko Yoshida
794. Yumiko Hotta vs. Combat Toyota
795. Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
796. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong
797. Kyoko Inoue vs. Dynamite Kansai
798. Takako Inoue and Cuty Suzuki vs. Megumi Kudo and Hikari Fukoaka
799. Great Sasuke, SATO, and Shiryu (Kaz Hayashi) vs. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki & Gran Naniwa
800. Akira Hokuto vs. Combat Toyota
801. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai
802. Alundra Blayze (Madusa) vs. Bull Nakano
803. Akira Hokuto vs. Aja Kong
WWE NXT 1/5/14
804. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
805. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 8/5/14
806. Emma vs Charlotte
807. The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto
808. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
809. Battle Royal


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Spoiler: Matches January-March 464



_ 

*01/01/2015
02/01/2015	*
1.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 31/1/2010) *** 1/2 
*03/01/2015 * 
2.	Jushin Liger & Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Taka Michinoku & Taichi & Desperado	(NJPW Big Pro Wrestling Festival 2015) * 1/2
*04/01/2015	* 
3.	15-Man New Japan Rumble (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
4.	reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
5.	Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Tomoaki Honma	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
6.	Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste and Toru Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton X Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) ** 3/4
7.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
8.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
9.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
10.	Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
11.	AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
12.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
*05/01/2015	* 
14.	Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA	(DDT New Year Lottery Special 2015) ** 3/4
15.	Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe (NOAH European Navigation 2008) *** 
*06/01/2015* 
16.	Go Shiozaki and Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji	(NOAH European Navigation 2008)	*** 3/4
17.	Toru Yano and Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Years Dash 2015) ** 3/4
18.	Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) *** 3/4
*07/01/2015* 
19.	TAKA Michinoku and Taichi vs. Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask IV	(NJPW New Years Dash 2015)	* 3/4
20.	Masanobu Fuchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Ultimo Dragon vs. Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi	(AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	* 3/4
21.	Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (NJPW Wrestling World 2004) *** 1/2
*08/01/2015 
09/01/2015 
10/01/2015 
11/01/2015* 
22.	Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao (AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	** 3/4
23.	KENSO vs. Ryuji Hijikata (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) **
24.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett	(WWE RAW 14/04/2014)	***
*12/01/2015* 
25.	Kurt Angle vs. MVP (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) **
26.	The Revolution vs. The Wolves (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
27.	Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
28.	KnockOut Battle Royal (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) *
29.	Bobby Lashley vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
*13/01/2015 
14/01/2015 
15/01/2015* 
30.	Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 07/01/2015)	***
31. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015)	***
32.	John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
33.	Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ***
34.	Hot And Spicy vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/2
35.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) ** 
36.	Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015) *** 1/4
*16/01/2015	* 
37.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 12/06/2013) *** 1/2
38.	Axel Tischer vs. KUSHIDA	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/2
39.	Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
40.	Adam Cole vs. Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
41.	Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 3/4
42.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014	) *** 1/4
43.	Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/4
44.	Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
45.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
*17/01/2015	* 
46. Kim Ray and Ryuichi Kawakami vs. KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
47.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kurt Angle (NJPW 17/02/2008 ) *** 1/2
48.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 21/08/2013) *** 3/4
49.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 22/05/2013) ***
50.	Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (WWE RAW 03/04/2000) * 3/4
51.	Bad News Barrett vs. Big E (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) *** 1/4
52.	Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
53. Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. K.C James and Idol Stevens (WWE No Mercy 2006) *** 1/4
54.	Axel Tischer vs. John Klinger (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
55.	Tommy End vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ****
*18/01/2015* 
56.	Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
57.	Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
58.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom 7) **** 1/2
59.	Aaron Insane, Kim Ray and Sasa Keel vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker and Ryuichi Kawakami (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
60.	Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
61.	KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt vs. Michael Dante and Tommy End (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
62.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
63.	Chris Hero vs. Axel Tischer (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4 
*19/01/2015 * 
64.	Kenta Kobashi and Homicide vs. Samoa Joe and Low Ki (ROH Unforgettable 2005) **** 1/2
65.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson (AJPW 05/03/1977) *** 1/2
66.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) * 1/2
67.	Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ** 1/2
68.	Mohammed Yone and Taiji Ishimori vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 
*20/01/2015 
21/01/2015	* 
69.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mil Máscaras	(AJPW 25/8/1977) **** 1/2
70.	Bradshaw, Farooq and Mideon vs. Edge, Christian and Gangrel (WWF Backlash 1997) ** 
71.	The Great Sasuke vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Super Juniors Cup 1994) **** 3/4
72.	Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe (IWA Necro vs. Joe) * 1/2
73.	The Funks vs. Billy Robinson and Horst Hoffman (AJPW 06/12/1977) *** 3/4
*22/01/2015* 
74.	Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Hell Freezes Over) *** 3/4
75.	Finn Balor vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 21/01/2015) * 3/4
76.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 21/01/2015) *** 1/4
77.	Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
78.	AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
*23/01/2015* 
79.	The Funks vs. Abdullah the Butcher and The Sheik (AJPW 15/12/1977) DUD
80.	Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV and Ángel de Oro vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) ** 1/2
81. KUSHIDA and Titron vs. OKUMURA and Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015	) ** 1/4
82.	Captain New Japan, Mascara Don and Máscara Dorada vs. Tetsuya Naito, Ryusuke Taguchi and La Sombra (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) **
83.	YOSHI HASHI vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW WrestleKingdom 6) **
84.	Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015 ) *** 1/4
85.	Mephisto vs. Stuka Jr. (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
86.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Stigma and Mistico vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada and Pólvora	(NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
87.	Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii and Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW World Tag League 2012) *** 1/2
88.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 9) ****
89.	Ric Flair vs. Antonio Inoki (NJPW Collision In Corea 1995) ** 1/4
*24/01/2015* 
90.	Ryback vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 22/01/2015) *** 1/4
*25/01/2015 
26/01/2015	* 
91.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ** 3/4
92.	Billy Gun and Road Dogg vs. Viktor and Konnor (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) *
93.	The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs The Usos (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) **
94.	Paige and Natalya vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) * 1/2
95.	Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ****
96.	Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) DUD
*27/01/2015	* 
97.	Captain New Japan vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2012) **
*28/01/2015	* 
98.	Total Rumble (WWW Total Rumble IV 2014) **
99.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler	(WWE Payback 2014) **** 1/4
100.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE TLC 2010) *** 1/2
101.	Noam Dar vs. AJ Styles (PWE 14/7/2012) *** 1/2
*29/01/2015	* 
102.	Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 28/01/2015) *** 1/4
103.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 28/0172015) 1/2*
*30/01/2015	* 
104.	Alex Shelley vs. Jay White	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
105.	Kyle O’Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***
106.	The Young Bucks vs. KUSHIDA and Máscara Dorada (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ** 1/2
107.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Jushin Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Tiger Mask	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
108.	Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) *** 1/4
109.	Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada and Gedo (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
110.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga and Kenny Omega (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***

*31/01/2015 *
_

*01/02/2015	* 

111.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) ** 1/2
112.	Erick Rowan vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) **
113.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) *** 1/2
*02/02/2015 
03/02/2015	* 
114.	Luke Harper vs. Ryback (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 1/2
115.	Jimmy Uso vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 3/4
116.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/4 
117.	Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/2
118. Daniel Bryan vs. The Great Khali (NXT 16/03/2010) DUD
119.	Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu vs. reDragon (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 2) ** 1/2
*04/02/2015	* 
120.	Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ****
121.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 3/4
*05/02/2015* 
122.	Baron Corbin vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 04/02/2015) * 1/2
123.	Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor	(NXT 04/02/2015) *** 1/2
124.	Dolph Ziggler and Ryback vs. Stardust and Goldust (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) **
125.	Dean Ambrose vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) *
126.	Erick Rowan vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
127.	Paige vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
128.	Daniel Bryan vs. Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury and Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) ** 3/4
*06/02/2015* 
129.	Curtis Axel vs. Cody Rhodes (WWE Superstars 21/2/2014) ***
*07/02/2015	* 
130.	The Hardys vs. Abyss and James Storm (TNA LockDown 2015) ** 1/4
131.	Awesome Kong vs. Havok	(TNA LockDown 2015) *
132.	Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/2
133.	Mandrews and Rockstar Spud vs. Tyrus (TNA LockDown 2015) * 1/2
134.	Kurt Angle, Gunner, Austin Aries and Bobby Lashley vs. MVP, Kenny King, Samoa Joe and Low Ki (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/4
135.	Sin Cara vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Justin Gabriel (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 3/4
136.	Kelly Kelly vs. Brie Bella (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) * 1/2
*08/02/2015 
09/02/2015 
10/02/2015 
11/02/2015	*
137.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/2
138.	Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Tiger Mask and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/4
139.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rob Conway and Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 3/4
140.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ****
141.	reDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Young Bucks (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) **** 1/4
142.	Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
143.	Toru Yano, Kazuchika Okada and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
144.	Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI HASHI and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
145.	Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
146.	AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 3/4
*12/02/2015 * 
147.	Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/4
148.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT TakeOver Rival) DUD
149.	Blake and Murphy vs. The Lucha Dragons (NXT TakeOver Rival) ***
150.	Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
151.	Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/2
152.	Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
*13/02/2015* 
153.	Big Show vs. Mark Henry (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) ** 1/4
154.	Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Alberto del Rio vs. R Truth vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/2
155.	Christian vs. Randy Orton (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/4
156.	John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) **** 1/2
157.	HHH vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Big Show (WWE RAW 15/6/2009) **
*14/02/2015	* 
158.	El Patrón Alberto vs. Masakatsu Funaki (Wrestle 1 Keiji Muto 30th Anniversary ) * 3/4
159.	Lita vs. Mickie James	(WWE Cyber Sunday 2006) * 1/2
160.	The Rock and Chris Jericho vs. The Big Show and Chris Benoit (WWE RAW 22/1/2001) * 1/2
161.	Tetsuya Naito and Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
162.	Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/4
163.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Tama Tonga (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **
164.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **** 1/4
165.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 3/4
166.	Yohei Komatsu and Satoshi Kojima vs. Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) * 1/2
167.	reDragon vs. Tiger Mask and Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 
168.	The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega vs. Time Splitters and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ***
169.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
170.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 1/4
*15/02/2015 
16/02/2015 
17/02/2015 
18/02/2015 
19/02/2015	* 
171.	Rhino vs. Eliam Samson (NXT 18/02/2015) DUD
172.	Big Cass and Enzo Amore vs. The Vaudevillians	(NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/4
173.	Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants (NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/2
174.	Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville	(NXT 18/02/2015) *** 1/2
175.	AJ Styles and The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal, ACH and Cedric Alexander (ROH TV 14/2/2015)*** 1/2
*20/02/2015* 
176.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (NOAH Global Tag League Finals 2012) ** 1/2
*21/02/2015	* 
177.	GRADO vs. Al Snow (TNA Impact 20/02/2015) * 
178.	20 man Gauntlet Match (Impact! 20/2/2015) **
179.	Dean Ambrose vs. William Regal (FCW 1/7/2012) *** 3/4
180.	Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal (NXT 29/8/2012) *** 1/2
181.	Roman Reigns vs. CJ Parker (NXT 31/10/2012) * 1/2
182.	The Shield vs. Ryback, Daniel Bryan and Kane (WWE TLC 2012) ****
183.	The Smoking Gunns vs. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (WWE In Your House Mind Games 1996) **
184.	Chris Jericho vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (WWE Wrestlemania XVI)*** 1/2
185.	Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) *** 1/4
186.	Daniel Bryan and Kane vs. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) ***
187.	Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (WWE Money In The Bank 2013) *** 1/2
188.	The Shield, Jack Swagger and Cesaro vs. The Usos, Goldust, Cody Rhodes and Rey Mysterio (WWE Survivor Series 2013) *** 1/4
189.	The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) *** 3/4
190.	The Shield vs. Evolution (WWE Payback 2014) *** 1/4
*22/02/2015	* 
191.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/2
192.	Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/4
193.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE RAW 18/08/2014) *** 1/2
194.	Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns (WWE 15/09/2014) ***
*23/02/2015	* 
195.	The Funks vs. Nick Bockwinkel and Blackjack Lanza (AJPW 5/12/1978) *** 1/2
196.	Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback and Eric Rowan (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ** 1/2
197.	Stardust vs. Goldust (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 
198.	Tyson Kidd and Cesaro vs. The Usos (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/4
199.	Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Fast Lane 2015) **
200.	Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *
201.	John Cena vs. Rusev (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ***
202.	Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/2
203.	The Wrecking Crew vs. The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Shynron and Princess KimberLee (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) * 1/2
204.	Nekken vs. Ophidian (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/2
205.	The Colony: Extreme Force vs. N_R_G (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) DUD
206.	Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Ultramantis Black (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 3/4
207.	The BDK and Soldier Ant vs. The Colony (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 1/4
208.	Kevin Kondron vs. Eddie Kingston (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *
209.	The Baitry vs. Hallowicked and Frightmare (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/4
210.	Icarus vs. Chuck Taylor (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 
211.	Kenny Omega vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2013) ***
212.	The Hardy and Chris Benoit vs. MVP, Chavo Guerrero and Gregory Helms (WWE Smackdown 20/4/2007) **
*24/02/2015 
25/02/2015 
26/02/2015	* 
213.	Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 25/02/2015) * 1/4
214.	Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dilinger (NXT 25/02/2015) DUD
215.	Finn Balor vs. Brian Kendrick (NXT 25/02/2015) *** 1/4
216.	Daniel Bryan vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE SmackDown 26/2/2015) ** 1/2
217.	Trevor Lee vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 36) ***
218.	Tim Donst and Jigsaw vs. Green Ant and Fire Ant (EVOLVE 29) ** 3/4
219.	Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 1) ***
*27/02/2015	* 
220.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 
221.	KUSHIDA and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado and Gedo (NJPW New Road 2015) * 1/2
222.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask IV and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Road 2015) ** 1/4
223.	Captain New Japan and Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto	(NJPW New Road 2015) ***
224.	Ryusuke Taguchi and Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/4 
*28/02/2015	* 
225.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii and Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/2
226.	Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech (EVOLVE 1) ** 3/4
227.	Arick Cannon vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 1) **
228.	Hiroshi Kumano vs. El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)* 1/4
229.	Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Jonah Rock vs. Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)**
230.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1	*** 1/4
231.	Atsushi Kotoge, Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji and Taiji Ishimori vs. Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin, Taichi and TAKA Michinoku (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1) ** 1/2
232.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Hitoshi Kumano vs. TAKA Michinoku, Taichi and El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 
233.	Quiet Storm vs. Shelton Benjamin	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1	**
234.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, Mohammed Yone and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 1/4
235.	Akitoshi Saito vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) * 1/2
236.	Daisuke Harada and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado and Shelton Benjamin (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 
237.	TAKA Michinoku vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2)** 1/2
238.	Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) ** 3/4
239.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer and Minoru Suzuki vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 1/4 
240.	Yoshiko vs. Act Yasukawa	(STARDOM Queen’s Shout 2015) DUD
241.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) *** 1/2
242.	Akitoshi Saito, Genba Hirayanagi and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado, TAKA Michinoku and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) ** 
243.	Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji, Taiji Ishimori, Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin and Taichi (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) **
244.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Jonah Rock vs. Masashi Aoyagi, Yasu Kubota and Hide Kubota (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
245.	Shelton Benjamin vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
246.	Takashi Sugiura vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) * 3/4
247.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
248.	Atushi Kotoge and Hitoshi Kumano vs. El Desperado and Taichi (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) ** 1/2

*01/03/2015	* 

249.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. TAKA Michinoku	(NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya)	***
250.	Lance Archer and Davey Boy Smith vs. Shane Haste and Mikey Nicholls	(NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya)	** 3/4
251.	Muhammed Yone and Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Yoshinari Ogawa and Zak Sabre Jr. (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2)	***
252.	Takeshi Morishima, Mayback Taniguchi and Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Hiroyoshi Tenza, Manabu Nakanishi and Yohei Komatsu (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ** 3/4
253.	Atushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishumori and Hitoshi Kumano vs. Taichi, TAKA Michinoku and El Desperado (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ** 1/2
254.	Naomichi Marufuji and Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ***
*2/3/2015 * 
255.	Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 24/2/2015) ***
256.	Stardust vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 24/2/2015) ** 3/4
257.	Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper (WWE Superstars 27/2/2015) *** 
258.	Heath Slater and Curtis Axel vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) **
259.	Stardust vs. Zack Ryder (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) *
260.	Titus O’Neill vs. Adam Rose	(WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) DUD
261.	Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) ***
262.	Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 10/2/2015) *** 1/4
263.	Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong (ROH TV 10/1/2015) ***
264.	J. Diesel vs. Will Ferrara (ROH TV 10/1/2015) ** 1/4
265.	Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Hanson (ROH TV 10/1/2015) *** 1/4
266.	Cedric Alexander vs. Frankie Kazarian	(ROH TV 17/1/2015) *** 1/4
267.	Donovan Dijak vs. Jake Dirden (ROH TV 17/1/2015) * 1/2
268.	Jay Briscoe vs. Matt Taven (ROH TV 17/1/2015) ** 1/2
269.	Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett (ROH TV 24/1/2015) *
270.	Alberto El Patrón vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH TV 24/1/2015) ***
271.	Moose vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH TV 31/1/2015) *
272.	Jay Lethal vs. ACH vs. Matt Sydal (ROH TV 31/1/2015) *** 1/4
273.	Ashley Sixx vs. Donovan Dijak (ROH TV 7/2/2015) * 1/2
274.	QT Marshall vs. Roderick Strong (ROH TV 7/2/2015) DUD
275.	ODB, Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett (ROH TV 7/2/2015	) ** 3/4
276.	Moose vs. Michael Elgin (ROH 14/2/2015) * 1/2
277.	Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ***
278.	Hanson vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ** 1/4
279.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyson Duxx (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ** 1/2
*03/03/2015	* 
280.	Tadarius Thomas vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/4
281.	Matt Sydal vs. Matt Taven (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/4
282.	Dru Onyx vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) * 3/4
283.	Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ***
284.	ACH vs. Alberto El Patrón (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/2 
*04/03/2015 
05/03/2015* 
285.	Fire Ant vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 3/4
286.	The Bloc Party vs. The Osirian Portal (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 1/4
287.	Max Smashmaster vs. Shynron (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) **
288.	Ashley Remington vs. Drew Gulak (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ***
*06/03/2015	* 
289.	Los Ice Creams vs. Old Fashioned (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015	) ** 1/2
290. Blaster McMassive vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 3/4
291.	Jenny Rose vs. Princess Kimberlee (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 1/4
292.	Flying Francis vs. N_R_G (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ** 1/4
293.	11 Man vs. 11 Man (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ** 3/4
294.	Tiger Mask, Máscara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi and Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu, Jay White, KUSHIDA and Jushin Thunder Liger (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) * 3/4
295.	Yujiro Takahashi vs. YOSHI HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) ** 1/2
296.	Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
297.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
298.	Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
299.	Kazushi Sakuraba, Shinsuke Nakamura and Tomohiro Ishii vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) **
*07/03/2015* 
300.	Kota Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) **
301.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 3/4
302.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *
303.	Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
304.	Low Ki vs. The Brian Kendrick (NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 2012) ** 1/2
305.	KENTA vs. Yuji Nagata (NOAH The Second Navigation 2014) ****
306.	Konosuke Takeshita vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014) *** 3/4
307.	Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards	NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 2011) *** 3/4
*08/03/2015* 
308.	Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal	ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015	*** 1/4
09/03/2015 
309.	Jay White vs. YOSHI HASHI	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	**
310.	Satoshi Kojima, Máscara Dorada, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Jushin Thunder Liger , Captain New Japan and Tomoaki Honma	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	**
311.	Hiroshi Tanahashi and Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata and Sho Tanaka	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 1/2
312.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazuchika Okada and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Cody Hall, Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	** 3/4
313.	Yujiro Takahashi vs. Togi Makabe	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	***
314.	Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*
315.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 
316.	Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
10/03/2015 
317.	Bryan Myers vs. PJ Black	House Of Hardcore VIII	* 3/4
318.	Amazing Red vs. Matt Striker	House Of Hardcore VIII	** 3/4
11/03/2015 
319.	The Romantic Touch vs. Will Ferrara	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	**
320.	Chris Dickinson vs. Michael Elgin	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 1/4
321.	Michael Bennett vs. Tommaso Ciampa	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 3/4
322.	Matt Taven and Michael Bennett vs. Hanson and Tommaso Ciampa	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	***
323.	Cheeseburger and Samson Walker vs. J Diesel and Jay Lethal	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	* 3/4
324.	Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 1/2
325.	Alberto El Patrón vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	*** 1/2
326.	ACH and Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	*** 1/4
12/03/2015 
327.	Brandon Espinosa and Jack Jameson vs. Jon Williams and Trey Williams	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	* 1/4
328.	Caprice Coleman vs. Mike Posey	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	** 1/2
329.	Corey Hollis vs. Jonathan Greshman	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	* 1/2
330.	Corey Hollis and Jonathan Greshman vs. Adam Page and BJ Whitmer	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
331.	Delirious vs. Matt Sydal	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
332.	Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 3/4
333.	ACH vs. Moose	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
334.	Cedric Alexander vs. Hanson vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Will Ferrara	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
335.	AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
336.	Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven and Michel Bennett	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
13/03/2015 
14/03/2015 
337.	The Rock vs. CM Punk	WWE Royal Rumble 2014	*** 1/4
338.	El Ligero, Mark Haskins, James Davis and Rob Lynch vs. Paul Robinson, Will Ospreay, Kris Travis and Martin Kirby	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 3/4
339.	Michael Elgin vs. Noam Dar	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 1/2
340.	Doug Williams vs. Sha Samuels	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 1/4
341.	Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness	ROH Weekend Of Champions 2006	**** 1/2
342.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe	ROH Dragon Gate Invasion 2005	*** 1/4
15/03/2015 
343.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Glory By Honor IV 2005	***
344.	Prince Devitt vs. Ricochet	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 3/4
345.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Davey Richards RevPro Uprising 2013	**** 1/2
346.	GRADO and Colt Cabana vs. Andy Boy Simmonz and Rampage Brown	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 3/4
347.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Marty Scrull	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 1/2
348.	Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer	ROH Survival Of The Fittest	***
16/03/2015 
349.	Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	***
350.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
351.	Kota ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
352.	EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud	TNA Impact 13/3/2015	*** 1/2
17/03/2015 
18/03/2015 
353.	Noam Dar vs. El Ligero	PROGRESS Chapter 1	*** 1/4
354.	Minoru Tanaka vs. Katsuyori Shibata	NJPW 25/5/2001	** 3/4
355.	Icarus vs. Jimmy Jacobs	CHIKARA Moonraker 2014	*** 3/4
356.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge	WWE WrestleMania XXVII *** 1/4
357.	Sheamus vs. Bad News Barrett	WWE RAW 21/4/2014	***
19/03/2015 
358.	The Ultimate Warrior vs. Owen Hart	RAW 7/8/1996	* 1/4
359.	Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards	ROH No Escape 2011	**** 1/4
360.	Jay Lethal vs. Nigel McGuinness	ROH Joe vs. Kobashi	***
361.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe	ROH Buffalo Stampede	*** 1/4 
362.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Showdown in Motown	*** 1/4
363.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Final Battle 2005	*** 1/2
364.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke	ROH Hell Freezes Over	***
365.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries	ROH Unscripted II	*** 1/2 
366.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Best In The World 2006	*** 1/2
367.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels ROH Weekend Of Champions 2006	*** 1/4 
368.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal	ROH Ring Of Homicide	*** 1/4
369.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Conrad Kennedy III	ROH Throwdown 2006 ***
370.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide ROH Chi Town Struggle	*** 1/2 
371.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Death Before Dishonor IV	*** 3/4
20/03/2015 
21/03/2015 
372.	Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	* 3/4
373.	Cedric Alexander vs. Marty Scrull	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
374.	Absolute Andy vs. Sha Samuels	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/2
375.	Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
22/03/2015 
376.	Tommy End vs. Chris Sabin	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
377.	Sasa Keel vs. Uhaa Nation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/4
378.	Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 3/4
379.	Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/4
380.	Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 3/4
381.	Karsten Beck and Melanie Gray vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 3/4
23/03/2015 
382.	Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
383.	Mark Briscoe vs. Moose	ROH 13th Anniversary	**
384.	Karl Anderson vs. Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
385.	BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong	ROH 13th Anniversary	** 1/2
386.	Maria Kanellis vs. ODB	ROH 13th Anniversary	*
387.	ACH vs. AJ Styles	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/2
388.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Young Bucks	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 3/4
389.	Jay Lethal vs. Alberto El Patrón	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
390.	Jay Briscoe vs. Hanson vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa	ROH 13th Anniversary	**
391.	Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. Jon Davis and Kory Chavis	EVOLVE 1	***
392.	Mercedes Martínez vs. Niya	EVOLVE 1	*
393.	Brad Allen vs. Silas Young	EVOLVE 1	***
394.	Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ken Doane	EVOLVE 1	*
24/03/2015 
395.	Chris Dickinson vs. Johnny Gargano	EVOLVE 1	** 1/4
396.	Munenori Sawa vs. TJ Perkins	EVOLVE 1	*** 3/4
397.	Brodie Lee, Gran Akuma and Icarus vs. Hallowicked, Frightmare and Mike Quackenbush	EVOLVE 1	*** 1/2
398.	Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi	EVOLVE 1	****
399.	Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. The Great Sanada and Manik vs. DJ Z and Jessie Godderz	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	***
400.	Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	**
401.	Low Ki vs. Rockstar Spud	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	DUD
402.	Lashley vs. Kurt Angle	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	*** 1/2
403.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	* 3/4
404.	Katsuhiko Nakajima, Mohammed Yone, Taichi Ishimori and Captain NOAH vs. Jonah Rock, Super Crazy, Yoshinari Ogawa and Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
25/03/2015 
405.	Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Strom vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	** 1/2
406.	Maybach Tanigushi and Takeshi Morishima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Manabu Nakanishi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	* 3/4
407.	Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura vs. Shelton Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
408.	Hajime Ohara and Kenou vs. Daisuke Harada and Genba Hirayanagi vs. El Desperado and TAKA Michinoku	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	** 3/4
409.	Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
410.	Davey Boy Smith Jr and Lance Archer vs. Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	*** 1/4
411.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	*** 3/4
412.	HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita and Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Sweet Dreams 2015	*** 3/4
413.	Super Sasadango Machine vs. Kazushi Sakuraba	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*
26/03/2015 
414.	Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae vs. Da Mack and Kay Lee Ray	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
415.	Tommy End vs. Andrew Everett	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4
416.	Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Marty Scurll	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4 
417.	Salomon Crowe vs. Bull Dempsey	NXT 04/03/2015	* 1/4
418.	CJ Parker vs. Alex Riley	NXT 11/03/2015	* 1/4
419.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze	NXT 11/03/2015	***
420.	Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto	NXT 18/03/2015	*** 1/4
421.	Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens	NXT 18/03/2015	* 3/4
422.	Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens	NXT 25/03/2015	*** 3/4
423.	Michael Dante vs. Aaron Insane vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	* 1/4
424.	Ilja Dragunov vs. John Klinger wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
425.	Absolute Andy vs. Sasa Keel	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 
426.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Daisuke Harada	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	****
427.	Axel Tischer vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Chris Sabin vs. Uhaa Nation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
27/03/2015 
428.	Karsten Beck vs. Big Daddy Walter	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
429.	Konosuke Takeshita and Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*** 3/4
430.	HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*** 3/4
431.	Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Into The Fight 2015	*** 1/2
432.	Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	** 
433.	Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	***
28/03/2015 
434.	Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	** 1/2
435.	Fenix vs. Mil Muertes LU 18/03/2015	****
436.	Dave Mastiff vs. Adam Cole	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/2
437.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4 
438.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Rampage Brown and T-Bone vs. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer and Roderick Strong	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	**
439.	BJ Whitmer vs. El Ligero vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	** 1/4
440.	Paul London vs. Roderick Strong	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
441.	Adam Cole vs. Noam Dar	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/2
442.	Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong vs. Noam Dar vs. Bobby Fish vs. ACH vs. Martin Kirby	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
443.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. El Ligero	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
444.	Bubblegum vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
445.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. TJ Perkins	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/2
446.	John Moxley and Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
447.	Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tommy End	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
448.	Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
449.	Fandango vs. Curtis Axel WWE Main Event 03/03/2015	* 1/2
450.	Bad News Barrett and Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler and Dean Ambrose	WWE SmackDown 5/03/2015	** 1/4
451.	Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper, Bad News Barrett and Stardust	WWE SmackDown 12/03/2015	** 3/4
452.	Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust vs. Luke Harper vs. Daniel Bryan vs. R Truth vs. Dolph Ziggler	WWE SmackDown 19/03/2015	*** 1/2
453.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan	WWE RAW 23/03/2015	*** 
29/03/2015 
454.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana	ROH War Of Wire II	*** 1/4
455.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious	ROH Time To Man Up	*** 1/4 
30/03/2015 
456.	Cesaro and Tyson Kidd vs. Fernando and Diego vs. Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs. Kofi Kingston and Big E	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
457.	Andre The Giant Memorial Battle	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
458.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust vs. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	*** 1/2
459.	Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	*** 1/4
460.	HHH vs. Sting	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	* 3/4
461.	AJ Lee and Paige vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	**
462.	Rusev vs. John Cena	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
463.	Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	**
464.	Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	***
31/03/2015


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Huge first half of April for me

Wrestlemania 23 - 9 matches (Flair and Carlito/Guerrero and Helms, MITB, Kane/Khali, Benoit/MVP, Undertaker/Batista, 8-man tag, Lashley/Umaga, Melina/Ashley, Cena/Michaels)

total for first half of April - 9 matches
year to date total - 173 total


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

It's been slow for me, for the past couple of weeks. i'm getting back into the routine of watching more.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of April

Summerslam 2007 - 8 matches (Kane/Finley, Triple Threat, Mysterio/Guerrero, Battle Royal, Morrison/Punk, HHH/Booker, Batista/Khali, Orton/Cena)

Survivor Series 2007 - 7 matches (Triple Threat, 10-diva tag, Cade and Murdoch/Holly and Rhodes, Elimination Match, Khali/Hornswoggle, Orton/Michaels, Batista/Undertaker)

Royal Rumble 2008 - 5 matches (Flair/MVP, Jericho/JBL, Edge/Mysterio, Orton/Hardy, Royal Rumble)

Extreme Rules 2015 - 7 matches (Ambrose/Harper, Sheamus/Ziggler, Kidd and Cesaro/New Day, Cena/Rusev, Nikki/Naomi, Reigns/Show, Rollins/Orton)

Total for 2nd half of April - 27 matches
Year to date total - 200 matches


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll put my updated list up tomorrow.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

336 for April taking me to 1268 for the year.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: April



***	APRIL	***


(02/04/2015)

- WWE NXT #271 (01/04/2015)
279. Rhyno vs. Jesus De Leon
280. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs. The Lucha Dragons
281. Tye Dillinger vs. Jason Jordan
282. Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami


(06/04/2015)

- NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 (05/04/2015)
283. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga & Cody Hall
284. Kenny Omega vs. Mascara Dorada
285. Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
286. AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi


(07/04/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #815 (02/04/2015)
287. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose
288. Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan
- WWE RAW #1141 (06/04/2015)
289. Seth Rollins vs. Neville
290. The Lucha Dragons vs. Xavier Woods & Big E
291. Sheamus vs. Mark Henry


(08/04/2015)

- CZW Cage Of Death 16 (13/12/2014)
292. OI4K vs. The American Wolves
- IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain 2008 (29/11/2008)
293. Ryuji Ito vs. Drake Younger
294. Danny Havoc vs. Ryuji Ito
- IWA Mid-South Prince Of The Deathmatches (23/04/2010)
295. Drake Younger vs. Sabu
- IWA Mid-South Sunday Bloody Sunday (22/04/2007)
296. Masada vs. Necro Butcher
- IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain 2009 (07/11/2009)
297. Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan
298. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Danny Havoc
299. Drake Younger vs. Yuko Miyamoto


(09/04/2015)

- WWE NXT #272 (08/04/2015)
300. Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville
301. Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
302. Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor


(10/04/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #816 (09/04/2015)
303. Kofi Kingston & Big E. vs. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
304. Neville vs. Curtis Axel


(14/04/2015)

- WWE RAW #1142
305. Bad News Barrett vs. John Cena
306. The Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension
307. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro
308. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
309. Dean Ambrose vs. Adam Rose
310. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville


(16/04/2015)

- WWE NXT #273 (15/04/2015)
311. Solomon Crowe vs. CJ Parker
312. Baron Corbin vs. Steve Cutler
313. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton
314. Sami Zayn vs. Rhyno


(18/04/2015)

- WWE SmackDown #817 (16/04/2015)
315. Neville vs. Sheamus
316. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan & John Cena


(19/04/2015)

- CZW Sixteen (21/02/2015)
317. Stockade vs. Matt Tremont
318. OI4K vs. The Young Bucks
- CZW Deja Vu (14/03/2015)
319. Lucky 13 vs. Conor Claxton
320. Mike Bailey vs. David Starr
321. Matt Tremont vs. Stockade
- CZW Best Of The Best 14 (11/04/2015)
322. Tommy End vs. Caleb Konley vs. Aaron Williams 
323. Jonathan Gresham vs. Trevor Lee vs. Tracy Williams
324. Joe Gacy vs. CJP vs. Joey Janela
325. Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar vs. Andrew Everett
326. Conor Claxton vs. Devon Moore
327. Jonathan Gresham vs. Tommy End
328. Mike Bailey vs. CJP
329. Jonathan Gresham vs. Mike Bailey


(23/04/2015)

- WWE RAW #1143 (20/04/2015)
330. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
331. The Lucha Dragons vs. Big E. & Kofi Kingston
332. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
- WWE NXT #274 (22/04/2015)
333. Finn Balor vs. Tye Dillinger
334. Hideo Itami vs. CJ Parker


(27/04/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #818 (23/04/2015)
335. Neville & Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus & Ba News Barrett
336. Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro
337. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper


(29/04/2015)

- WWE Extreme Rules 2015 (26/04/2015)
338. Neville vs. Bad News Barrett



Total at 338 as of May 1st.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is my updated list for April.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's 2015 Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-2-2015

1 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
2 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose & Gold And Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS R-Truth & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
3 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
4 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
5 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
6 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

1-5-2015

7 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (2 out 3 Falls Ic Championship)
8 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
9 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
10 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
11 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper (Special Referee match/Special Ref = J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
12 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bray Wyatt (Ambulance Match)
13 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
14 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
15 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Big E

1-6-2015

16 (WWE NXT) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
17 (WWE NXT) Carmella VS Blue Pants
18 (WWE NXT) CJ Parker VS Baron Corbin
19 (WWE NXT) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Hideo Itami & Finn Balor
20 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) John Morrison & Eli Cottonwood VS Zach Ryder & Titus O'Neil
21 (WWE NXT 6-8-2010 Season 2) MVP & Percy Watson VS Cody Rhodes & Husky Harris
22 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
23 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
24 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Sabu VS U-Gene
25 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
26 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
27 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
28 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)
29 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
30 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law 7-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
31 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
32 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
33 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
34 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
35 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
36 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
37 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
38 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
39 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5 (8-14-2011) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-7-2015

40 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
41 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
42 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
43 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
44 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
45 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
46 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
47 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
48 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em 4-6-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson
49 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
50 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
51 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
52 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
53 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
54 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)
55 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
56 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl 2-16-2013) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

1-8-2015

57 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Kurt Angle VS MVP (Streetfight)
58 (TNA Impact Wrestling) The Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) VS The Wolves (Davey Richard & Eddie Edwards) TNA Tag Team Championship)
59 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Low Ki VS Austin Aries (X division Championship)
60 (TNA Impact Wrestling) TNA Knockouts Championship Battle Royal
61 (TNA Impact Wrestling) Bobby Lashley VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
62 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
63 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
64 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
65 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
66 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
67 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
68 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl 5-4-2011) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)
69 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
70 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
71 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
72 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
73 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
74 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
75 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
76 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police 7-28-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-9-2015

77 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Killer Kyle VS Doug Furnas
78 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Orton Jr. Dick Slater VS The Mongolian Stomper & Ronnie Garvin (Legends Tag Team Macth)
79 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Brian Lee & Chris Candido VS The Rock'N'Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) (SMW Tag Team Championship)
80 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Thrillseekers (Chris Jericho & Lance Storm) VS The Heavenly Bodies (Jimmy Del Ray and Tom Prichard)
81 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Dirty White Boy VS Terry "Bamm Bamm" Gordy (SMW Heavyweight Championship)
82 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) VS The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fulton) (SMW Tag Team Championship/Barb Wire Cage/Special Ref Bob Armstrong) (Fire On The Mountain 1992)
83 (Smokey Mountain Wrestling 8-5-1994) Bob Armstrong & Tracy Smothers & Hawk VS Dory Funk & Terry Funk & Bruiser Bedlam
84 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Adam Rose
85 (WWE Smackdown) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
86 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
87 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
88 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett
89 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show) VS Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

1-10-2015

90 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
91 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
92 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS The Human Tornado
93 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
94 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
95 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
96 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
97 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
98 (WSX Episode 4) Matt Sydal VS Scorpio Sky
99 (WSX Episode 4) Keepin' It Gangsta (Ruckus & Babi Slymm) VS That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan)

1-11-2015

100 (WSX Episode 5) Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
101 (WSX Episode 5) 6-Pac VS The Human Tornado
102 (WSX Episode 5) Deilkado VS Arik Cannon
103 (WSX Episode 6) Scorpio Sky VS Jack Evans
104 (WSX Episode 6) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS D.I.F.H (Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs)

1-12-2015

105 (WSX Episode 7) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
106 (WSX Episode 7) The Human Tornado VS Matt Sydal
107 (WSX Episode 7) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
108 (WSX Episode 8) Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) VS The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado)
109 (WSX Episode 8) Ricky Banderas VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)
110 (WSX Episode 9) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Arik Cannon & Vicious Vic Grimes
111 (WSX Episode 9) Scorpio Sky VS 6-Pac
112 (WSX Episode 9) Jack Evans VS The Human Tornado
113 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
114 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage time bomb deathmatch)
115 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
116 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
117 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
118 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
119 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
120 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Rhino VS Rob Conway
121 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
122 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown 5-18-2011) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
123 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins (LumberJack Match)
124 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
125 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Luke Harper
126 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Alicia Fox (1 Arm tied Behind The Back Match)
127 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
128 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Paige
129 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Local Wrestlers
130 (WWE RAW) Ambrose VS Rusev

1-13-2015

131 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
132 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
133 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
134 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
135 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
136 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
137 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns 6-30-2011) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
138 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
139 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
140 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
141 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
142 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
143 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
144 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
145 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke 4-20-2011) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)
146 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Goldust VS Savio Vega (WWF IC Championship)
147 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Vader VS Fatu
148 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Yoshihiro Tajiri & Ken Patterson
149 (WWF/WWE Raw 4-22-1996) Aldo Montoya VS Mankind

1-14-2015

150 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart Gunn) VS Yokozuna & Owen Hart VS Razor Ramon & Savio Vega VS 1-2-3 Kid &Sycho Sid
151 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) Henry Godwinn VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Arkansas Hog Pen Match - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
152 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-1-1996) King Mabel VS Diesel

1-15-2015

153 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Hakushi VS Double J Jeff Jarrett
154 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Ahmed Johnson VS Jeff Brettler
155 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Goldust VS Aldo Montoya
156 (WWF/WWE Raw 1-8-1996) Bret Hart VS British Bulldog (WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 5: Season's Beatings 12-17-1995)
157 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
158 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Naomi VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox
159 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
160 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
161 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
162 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
163 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
164 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
165 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
166 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
167 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
168 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
169 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)

1-16-2015

170 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
171 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
172 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
173 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
174 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-17-2014

175 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
176 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
177 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
183 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T
184 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
185 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
186 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
187 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
188 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
189 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
190 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
191 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)
192 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Franki Kazarian
193 (ROH TV) Donovan Dijak VS Jake Dirden
194 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Matt Taven (ROH World Championship)

1-18-2015

195 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
196 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
197 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS George Wells
198 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Mr. T VS Roddy Piper (Boxing Match)
199 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The Fabulous Moolah VS Velvet McIntyre
200 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Corporal Kirschner VS Nikolai Volkoff
201 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
202 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) VS The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
203 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Ricky Steamboat VS Hercules
204 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Adrian Adonis VS Uncle Elmer
205 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Terry Funk & Hoss Funk VS Junkyard Dog & Tito Santana
206 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)

1-19-2015

207 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Can-Am Connection (Rick Martel & Tom Zenk) VS Bob Orton & The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
208 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Billy Jack Haynes VS Hercules
209 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Hill Billy Jim & The Haiti Kid & Little Beaver VS King Kong Bundy & Little Tokyo & Lord Littlebrook (Mixed Tag Match)
210 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Harley Race VS Junkyard Dog (Loser Must Bow Match)
211 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Dream Team (Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
212 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Roddy Piper VS Adrian Adonis (Hair VS Hair Match)
213 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) & Danny Davis VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Tito Santana
214 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Butch Reed VS Koko B. Ware
215 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
216 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Honky Tonk Man VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
217 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The Killer Bees (B. Brian Blair & Jim Brunzell)
218 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
219 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
220 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
221 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
222 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
223 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
224 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
225 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
226 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
227 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
228 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae & Alicia FoX VS Paige & Natlaya
229 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS R-Truth
230 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS The Miz
231 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane) VS John Cena (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

1-20-2015

232 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
233 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
234 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Don Muraco VS Dino Bravo
235 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Greg Valentine VS Ricky Steamboat
236 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Butch Reed
237 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) One Man Gang VS Bam Bam Bigelow
238 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Rick Rude VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
239 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ultimate Warrior VS Hercules
240 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
241 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Don Muraco
242 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS Greg Valentine
243 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
244 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) The Islanders (Haku & Tama) & Bobby Heenan VS The British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid) & Koko B. Ware
245 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Randy Savage VS One Man Gang
246 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
247 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
248 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
249 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
250 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
251 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
252 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
253 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
254 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
255 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
256 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)

1-21-2015

257 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hercules VS King Haku
258 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
259 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Brutus Beefcake VS Ted DiBiase
260 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Bushwhackers (Luke Williams & Butch Miller) VS The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques & Raymond)
261 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Mr. Perfect VS The Blue Blazer
262 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Powers of Pain (The Warlord & The Barbarian) & Mr. Fuji (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/3 on 2 handicap Match)
263 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Dino Bravo VS Ronnie Garvin
264 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard VS Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana)
265 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Andre The Giant
266 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The ****** Tonk Man & Greg Valentine (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Big John Studd)
267 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Rick Rude VS The Ultimate Warrior(WWF IC Championship)
268 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Bad News Brown
269 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) The Red Rooster VS Bobby Heenan
270 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
271 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
272 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
273 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
274 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
275 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
276 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
277 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
278 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
279 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2015

280 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Martel VS Koko B. Ware
281 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Demolition (Ax & Smash) VS The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
282 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Earthquake VS Hercules
283 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Brutus Beefcake VS Mr. Perfect
284 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Roddy Piper VS Bad News Brown
285 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) VS The Bolsheviks (Nikolai Volkoff & Boris Zhukov)
286 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Barbarian VS Tito Santana
287 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire VS Randy Savage & Sensational Queen Sherri (Mixed Tag Team Match)
288 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) VS The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
289 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS Dino Bravo
290 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ted DiBiase VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts (Million Dollar Championship)
291 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) The Big Boss Man VS Akeem
292 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Rick Rude VS Jimmy Snuka
293 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
294 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
295 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
296 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
297 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.
298 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
299 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
300 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
301 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
302 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
303 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
304 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
305 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
306 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
307 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
308 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
310 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Rusev
311 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Brie Bella
312 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper
313 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan (No DQ Match)

1-23-2015

314 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) VS The Barbarian & Haku
315 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Texas Tornado VS Dino Bravo
316 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The British Bulldog VS The Warlord
317 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Jake "the Snake" Roberts VS Rick Martel (Blindfold Match)
319 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Undertaker VS Jimmy Snuka
320 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Ultimate Warrior VS Randy Savage (Retirement Match)
321 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Genichiro Tenryu & Koji Kitao VS Demolition (Ax & Smash)
322 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Big Boss Man VS Mr. Perfect (WWF IC Championship)
323 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Earthquake VS Greg Valentine
324 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Legion of Doom (Hawk & Animal) VS Power & Glory (Paul Roma & Hercules)
325 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Virgil VS Ted DiBiase
326 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) The Mountie VS Tito Santana
327 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
328 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
329 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
330 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
331 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
332 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
333 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
334 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
335 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
336 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
337 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
338 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
339 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
340 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)
341 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
342 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
343 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
344 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
345 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
346 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
347 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
348 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
349 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
350 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

1-24-2015

351 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Shawn Michaels VS El Matador
352 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Undertaker VS Jake "the Snake" Roberts
353 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
354 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Big Boss Man & Virgil & Sgt. Slaughter & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) & The Repo Man & The Mountie
355 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
356 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Tatanka VS Rick Martel
357 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
358 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Owen Hart VS Skinner
359 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS Sid Justice
360 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
361 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
362 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
363 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
364 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
365 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
366 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-25-2014

367 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble Kick off) Cesaro & Tyson Kidd VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
368 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
369 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
370 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Paige & Natalya
371 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
372 (WWE 2015 Royal Rumble) 2015 Royal Rumble

1-28-2015

373 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
374 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
375 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
376 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
377 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
378 (CWFH) 2014 Red Carpet Rumble
379 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
380 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
381 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
382 (CWFH 9-17-2014) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
383 (CWFH 9-17-2014) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)

1-29-2015

384 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
385 (WWE Smackdown) Jey Uso VS Tyson Kidd
386 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
387 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Daniel Bryan (Casket Match)

1-30-2015

388 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Jushin "Thunder"Liger VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
389 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Ric Flair VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
390 (WCW Nitro 9-4-1995) Big Bubba Rogers VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
391 (NWA TNA 10-30-2000) Amazing Red VS AJ Styles (NWA TNA X-Division Championship)

1-31-2015

392 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Sabu VS Alex Wright
393 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) VK Wallstreet VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
394 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Scott Norton VS Macho Man Randy Savage
395 (WCW Nitro 09-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
396 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
397 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff VS Johnny B. Badd
398 (WCW Nitro 09-18-95) "Flyin" Bryan Pillman VS Ric Flair
399 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Alex Wright VS Disco Inferno
400 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Kurasawa VS Sgt. Craig Pittman
401 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) The Taskmaster VS Macho Man Randy Savage
402 (WCW Nitro 09-25-95) Lex Luger VS Meng
403 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
404 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Dean Malenko
405 (WCW Nitro 10-2-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson
406 (ROH TV) Ashley Sixx VS Dalton Castle
407 (ROH TV) ACH VS Matt Sydal VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

2-1-2014

408 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) The Shark VS Sting (WCW US Heavweight Championship)
409 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Sabu VS Mr J.L.
410 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
411 (WCW Nitro 10-9-95) Ric Flair VS Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
412 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Eddie Guerrero VS Chris Benoit
413 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Meng VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
414 (WCW Nitro 10-16-95) Four Hosreman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Ric Flair & Sting

2-2-2014

415 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Kurasawa VS Macho Man Randy Savage
416 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Mr. J.L. & Eddie Guerrero
417 (WCW Nitro 10-23-95) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting VS Lex Luger
418 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sgt. Craig Pittman VS Eddie Guerrero
419 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) The Shark VS Scott Norton
420 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Sabu VS Disco Inferno
421 (WCW Nitro 10-30-95) Dungeon of Doom (Lex Luger & Meng) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
422 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Cobra VS The Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
423 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) The Taskmaster VS The Renegade
424 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
425 (WCW Nitro 11-6-95) Sting VS Ric Flair
426 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Meng VS Macho Man Randy Savage
427 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Kensuki Sasaki VS Chris Benoit
428 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW TV Championship)
429 (WCW Nitro 11-13-95) Dean Malenko VS Sting
430 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Scott Norton VS The Shark
431 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Eddie Guerrero VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
432 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Road Warrior Hawk
433 (WCW Nitro 11-20-95) Sting VS Hulk Hogan
434 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Big Show
435 (WWE RAW) The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
436 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Luke Harper
437 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Cesaro
438 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
439 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
440 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sin Cara
441 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Daniel Bryan
442 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Johnny B. Badd VS Diaomd Dallas Page
443 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki VS Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto
444 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Hugh Morris VS Hulk Hogan
445 (WCW Nitro 11-27-95) Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman) VS Sting & Lex Luger

2-3-2015

446 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell) VS Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
447 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Sting VS Kurasawa
448 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Scott Norton VS The Giant
449 (WCW Nitro 12-4-95) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
450 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Mr J.L. VS Eddie Guerrero
451 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Disco Inferno VS Mr Wonderful
452 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Lex Luger VS Hacksaw Jim Duggan
453 (WCW Nitro 12-11-95) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Sting & Hulk Hogan
454 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Ric Flair VS Eddie Guerrero
455 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Lex Luger VS Marcus Bagwell
456 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) Earl Robert Eaton VS Sting
457 (WCW Nitro 12-18-95) The Giant VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
458 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Scotty Riggs VS Lex Luger
459 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Big Bubba Rogers VS Sting
460 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Dean Malenko VS Mr J.L.
461 (WCW Nitro 12-25-95) Ric Flair VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
462 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Arn Anderson VS Macho Man Randy Savage
463 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Chris Benoit
464 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Super Assassins ( ) VS Lex Luger & Sting
465 (WCW Nitro 1-1-96) Ric Flair VS Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-4-2015

466 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Chris Benoit VS Alex Wright
467 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Lord Steven Regal VS Eddie Guerrero
468 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Diamond Dallas Page VS Sting
469 (WCW Nitro 1-8-96) Four Horseman (Ric Flair & Arn Anderson) VS Hulk Hogan & Macho Man Randy Savage
470 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Lex Luger VS Macho Man Randy Savage
471 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock) VS The American Males (Scotty Riggs & Marcus Bagwell)
472 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Sting VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
473 (WCW Nitro 1-15-96) Meng VS Hulk Hogan
474 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Macho Man Randy Savage VS Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
475 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Dean Malenko VS "Flyin" Bryan Pillman
476 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (WCW Nitro 1-22-96) One Man Gang VS Hulk Hogan

2-5-2015

478 (WWE Smackdown) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Dolph Ziggler & Ryback
479 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
480 (WWE Smackdown) Fadango VS Adam Rose
481 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Roman Reigns
482 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Erick Rowan
483 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Paige
484 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury))

2-6-2015

485 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Chris Benoit VS Macho Man Randy Savage (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
486 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster & Hugh Morris) VS Four Horseman (Arn Anderson & "Flyin" Bryan Pillman)
487 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) Marcus Bagwell VS Ric Flair
488 (WCW Nitro 2-5-96) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Tag Team Championship)
489 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Hugh Morris VS Macho Man Randy Savage
490 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Scotty Riggs VS Loch Ness
491 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Dangerous Devon Storm VS Konnan
492 (WCW Nitro 2-12-96) Arn Anderson VS Hulk Hogan
493 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
494 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
495 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
496 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
498 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
499 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
500 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
501 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
502 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
503 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
504 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
505 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
506 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
507 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
508 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
509 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
510 (FMW 9-25-1994) Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator & Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)

2-7-2015

511 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
512 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
513 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
514 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
515 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
517 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
518 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
519 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
520 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
521 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
522 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
523 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
524 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
525 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
526 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
527 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
528 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)

2-8-2015

529 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
530 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
531 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
532 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
533 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
534 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
535 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
536 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
537 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2000) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)
538 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
539 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
540 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
541 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
542 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
543 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
544 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
545 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)

2-9-2015

546 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
547 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
548 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Undertaker & Kane VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
549 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
550 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
551 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
552 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
553 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
554 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
555 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
556 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
557 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
558 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
559 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
560 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)
561 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Ryback
562 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Brie Bella
563 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bray Wyatt
564 (WWE RAW) Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
565 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
566 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Mizdow
567 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Dean Ambrose
568 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show & J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)) (5 on 1 Handicap Match)

2-10-2015

569 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Shaun Ricker
570 (CWFH) Sasha Derevko VS James Morgan
571 (CWFH) Ray Rosas VS Joey Ryan
572 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher VS Che Cabrea
573 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ryan Taylor (MAV TV Championship)

2-11-2015

574 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Hideo Itami VS Tyler Breeze
575 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bull Dempsey VS Baron Corbin (No DQ Match)
576 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (NXT Tag Team Championship)
577 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Finn Balor VS Adrian Neville
578 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Bayley VS Sasha Banks VS Becky Lynch VS Charlotte (Fatal 4 Way Nxt Women's Championship)
579 (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2-11-2015) Kevin Owens VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)

2-12-2015

matches 583-588 are in the same Tag Team Turmoil Match

580 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
581 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
582 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
583 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
584 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
585 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
586 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
587 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
588 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)

2-13-2015

589 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
590 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
591 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
592 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
593 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
594 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
595 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
596 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
597 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Rey Mysterio VS CM Punk
598 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Edge VS Drew McIntyre
599 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) LayCool (Layla & Michelle McCool) VS Kelly Kelly & Rosa Mendes
600 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Wade Barrett VS Kofi Kingston (IC Championship)
601 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
602 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian

2-14-2015

603 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
604 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
605 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
606 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
607 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
608 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
609 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
610 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
611 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
612 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-16-2015

613 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Dean Ambrose
614 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Gold and Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
615 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
616 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Piage
617 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
618 (WWE RAW) Damein Mizdow VS Bad News Barrett
619 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso & Naomi VS Tyson Kidd & Natalya
620 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Big Show

2-19-2015

621 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS The Miz
622 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
623 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS R-Truth
624 (WWE Smackdown) New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
625 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Roman Reigns
626 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
627 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
628 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Tyson Kidd
629 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins

2-22-2015

630 (WWE FastLane) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)
631 (WWE FastLane) Stardust VS Goldust
632 (WWE FastLane) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
633 (WWE FastLane) Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
634 (WWE FastLane) Bad News Barrett VS Dean Ambrose (IC Championship)
635 (WWE FastLane) Rusev VS John Cena (US Championship)
636 (WWE FastLane) Roman Reigns VS Daniel Bryan (#1 Contenders matchfor the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

2-23-2015

637 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
638 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
639 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
640 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
641 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
642 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
643 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Dolph Ziggler
644 (WWE RAW) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
645 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
646 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Jack Swagger
647 (WWE RAW) Paige & Emma VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
648 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Ryback
649 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins & Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan

2-24-2015

650 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
651 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
652 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
653 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
654 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
655 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
656 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
657 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
658 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
659 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
660 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
661 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2014) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
662 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
663 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

2-25-2015

664 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
665 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
666 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
667 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
668 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
669 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
670 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)
671 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
672 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
673 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
674 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
675 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
676 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
677 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
678 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
679 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)

2-26-2015

680 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
681 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Natalya
682 (WWE Smackdown) Bad News Barrett VS Daniel Bryan
683 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Curtis Axel
684 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Adam Rose
685 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler VS The Authority (Big Show & Kane & Seth Rollins) (Six Man Tag)

3-1-2015

686 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Owen Hart VS Bret Hart
687 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Bam Bam Bigelow & Luna Vachon VS Doink the Clown & Dink (Mixed Tag Team Match)
688 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Randy Savage VS Crush (Falls Count Anywhere)
689 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Alundra Blayze VS Leilani Kai (WWF Women's Championship)
690 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Men on a Mission (Mabel & Mo) VS The Quebecers (Jacques & Pierre) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
691 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Yokozuna VS Lex Luger (WWF Championship/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Mr. Perfect)
692 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Earthquake VS Adam Bomb
693 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
694 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Bret Hart VS Yokozuna (WWF Championship/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Roddy Piper)
695 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) The Allied Powers (Lex Luger & The British Bulldog) VS The Blu Brothers (Jacob & Eli)
696 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Razor Ramon VS Jeff Jarrett (WWF IC Championship)
697 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) The Undertaker VS King Kong Bundy (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Larry Young)
698 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Owen Hart & Yokozuna VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
699 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Bret Hart VS Bob Backlund (I Quit/Special Referee match/Special Ref = Roddy Piper)
700 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
701 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Special Referee match/Special Ref = Pat Patterson)
702 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Camp Cornette (Vader & Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) VS Yokozuna & Jake "the Snake" Roberts & Ahmed Johnson
703 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Savio Vega
704 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) The Ultimate Warrior VS Hunter Hearst Helmsley
705 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) The Undertaker VS Diesel
706 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Roddy Piper VS Goldust (Hollywood Backlot Brawl)
707 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
708 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) The Headbangers (Mosh & Thrasher) VS The New Blackjacks (Blackjack Windham & Blackjack Bradshaw) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon (Elimination Match)
709 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Rocky Maivia VS The Sultan (WWF IC Championship)
710 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
711 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
712 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match/Special Ref = Ken Shamrock)
713 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
714 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) The Undertaker VS Sycho Sid (WWF Championship/NO DQ Match)

3-2-2015

715 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
716 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
717 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
718 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
719 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
720 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
721 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
722 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
723 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
724 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
725 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
726 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
727 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
728 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
729 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Tyson kidd & Cesaro VS Naomi & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (Mixed 6-man Tag Team Match)
730 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Curtis Axel
731 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
731 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Daniel Bryan
733 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

3-3-2015

734 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
735 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
736 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
737 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
738 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
739 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
740 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
741 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
742 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
743 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
744 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
745 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
746 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
747 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
748 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
749 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
750 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
751 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
752 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
753 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
754 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
755 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
756 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
757 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble

3-4-2015

Matches 759-768 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's
Matches 769-778 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

759 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
760 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
761 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
762 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
763 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
764 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
765 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
766 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
767 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
768 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess
769 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
770 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
771 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
772 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
773 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
774 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
775 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
776 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
777 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
778 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)

3-5-2015

779 (PWG 2011) Kevin Steen VS El Generico PWG World Championship Ladder Match)
780 (ROH Final Battle 2009) Kevin Steen & El Generico VS The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)
781 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro VS Los Matadores (Deigo & Fernando)
782 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
783 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Big Show
784 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS AJ Lee
785 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
786 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Rusev
787 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper & Bad News Barrett VS Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose

3-9-2015

788 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Bad News Barrett
789 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Stardust
790 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Erick Rowan VS The Authority (Kane & Big Show)
791 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Summer Rae
792 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Curtis Axel
793 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
794 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Natalya
795 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
796 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)
797 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
798 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
799 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
800 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
801 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
802 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
803 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)

3-10-2015

804 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
805 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
806 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
807 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
808 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
809 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
810 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
811 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
812 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
813 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
814 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
815 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
816 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
817 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
818 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
819 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
820 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson
821 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
822 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
823 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
824 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
825 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
826 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
827 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
828 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
829 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
830 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner
831 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
832 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
833 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
834 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
835 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
836 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
837 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

3-12-2015

838 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
839 Ryback VS The Miz
840 Summer Rae & Cameron VS AJ Lee & Paige
841 Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett & Stardust & Luke Harper (Six Man Tag Team Match)

3-16-2015

842 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige
843 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS The Miz
844 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Cesaro VS Tyson Kidd
845 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
846 (WWE RAW) Stardust & Luke Harper & Bad News Barrett VS Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose (Six Man Tag Team Match)

3-17-2015

847 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
848 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
849 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
850 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
851 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
852 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
853 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
854 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)

3-19-2015

matches 863-867 are part of the same Gauntlet Match

855 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
856 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
857 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
858 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
859 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
860 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
861 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting
862 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
863 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
864 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
865 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Brie Bella
866 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Stardust (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
867 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS R-Truth (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
868 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
869 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Daniel Bryan (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
870 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Contenders Gauntlet Match)
871 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & Natalya VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito (Inter Species 6 man Mixed Tag Team Match)
872 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
873 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
874 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)
875 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)
876 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-20-2015

877 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
878 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
879 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
880 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
881 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
882 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
883 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
884 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
885 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
886 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
887 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
888 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
889 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
890 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
891 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
892 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
893 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
894 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
895 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
896 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
897 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
898 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
899 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
900 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

3-23-2015

901 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & R-Truth VS Stardust & Luke Harper
902 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) & Adam Rose VS Ryback & Zack Ryder & Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) & Erick Rowan
903 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble)
904 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
905 (WWE RAW) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & Natalya VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito (Inter Species 6 man Mixed Tag Team Match)
906 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack SWagger
907 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (Special Referee match = Special Ref - Dean Ambrose)

3-24-2015

908 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
909 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
910 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
911 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
912 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
913 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
914 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
915 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
916 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
917 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
918 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

3-25-2015

919 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
920 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
921 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
922 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
923 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

3-26-2015

924 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Big E VS Fernando VS Cesaro
925 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena & Mark Henry & Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane & Bray Wyatt

3-29-2015

match 934 turned into match 935 which is Triple threat match.

926 (Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Championship)
927 (Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show) Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
928 (Wrestlemania 31) Bad News Barrett VS R-Truth VS Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper VS Dolph Ziggler VS Stardust VS Daniel Bryan (IC Championship Ladder Match)
929 (Wrestlemania 31) Randy Orton VS Seth Rollins
930 (Wrestlemania 31) Sting VS Triple H
931 (Wrestlemania 31) AJ Lee & Paige VS The Bellas (Brie & Nikki)
932 (Wrestlemania 31) Rusev VS John Cena (US Championship)
933 (Wrestlemania 31) Bray VS Undertaker
934 (Wrestlemania 31) Brock Lesnar VS Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
935 (Wrestlemania 31) Brock Lesnar VS Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

3-30-2015

936 (ROH TV) Moose VS Caprice Coleman
937 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) VS Shaheem Ali & Leon St. Giovanni
938 (ROH TV) House of Truth (J Diesel & Donovan Dijak) VS Brutal Burgers (Bob Evans & Cheeseburger)
939 (ROH TV) Samoa Joe VS Kyle O'Reilly
940 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
941 (WWE Raw) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro & The Ascenion (Konnor & Viktor) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi) & Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto)
942 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Damien Sandow
943 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Neville
944 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
945 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Paige & Naomi VS Natalya & The Bellas (Brie & Nikki) (6 Divas Tag Team Match)
946 (WWE RAW) Goldust VS Rusev
947 (WWE RAW) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show) VS Randy Orton & Ryback & Roman Reigns (6 man Tag Team Match)

4-2-2015

948 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton
949 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Naomi
950 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS R-Truth
951 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper VS Dean Ambrose
952 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Daniel Bryan

4-6-2015

953 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kane
954 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Neville
955 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS John Cena (US Championship)
956 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Brie & Nikki) VS Paige & Naomi
957 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Ryback
958 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Big E) VS Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Big Show
960 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Mark Henry
961 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Damien Mizdow
962 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Ryback VS Randy Orton

4-9-2015

963 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
964 (WWE Smackdown) Neville VS Curtis Axel
965 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox (special Ref = Cameron)
966 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Erick Rowan
967 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler & Roma Reigns VS Bad News Barrett & Sheamus & Big Show

4-11-2015

968 (WWE Unforgiven 2003) Triple H VS Goldberg (World Heavyweight Championship)
969 (WWE RAW 10-20-2003) Shawn Micheals VS Goldberg (World Heavyweight Championship)

4-13-2015

970 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS John Cena (US Championship)
971 (WWE RAW) Divas Battle Royal
972 (WWE RAW) Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) VS The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
973 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Cesaro
974 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
975 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Dean Ambrose
976 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS Fandango
977 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Kane
978 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Damien Mizdow
979 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Luke Harper
980 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler vs Neville

4-14-2015

991 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) The Terminators (#1 & #2) VS TNT Express (Tommy Seabolt & Tommy Angel)
992 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) Jeff Husker VS Stevie Boyd Adams
993 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) The Skytrooper VS Manny Fernandez
994 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) Unknown Warrior VS "War Eagle" Chris Chavis
995 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) Bill McGaughlin VS Vince Torelli
996 (SAPW Wrestling 1991) Ric Savage VS Wahoo McDaniel

4-16-2015

997 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
998 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Bad News Barrett
999 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Neville
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Cameron VS Natalya
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Fandango
1003 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & John Cena VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro

4-17-2015

1004 (TNA Destination X 2011) Kazarian VS Samoa Joe
1005 (TNA Destination X 2011) Douglas Williams VS Mark Haskins
1006 (TNA Destination X 2011) Eric Young & Shark Boy VS Generation Me (Jeremy & Max Buck)
1007 (TNA Destination X 2011) Alex Shelley VS Amazing Red VS Robbie E VS Shannon Moore (Ulitamte X Match)
1008 (TNA Destination X 2011) Rob Van Dam VS Jerry Lynn
1009 (TNA Destination X 2011) Austin Aries VS Jack Evans VS Low Ki VS Zema Ion (X-Division Showcase Match)
1010 (TNA Destination X 2011) Brian Kendrick VS Abyss (X Divivsion Championship)
1011 (TNA Destination X 2011) AJ Styles VS Christopher Daniels

4-18-2015

1012 (ROH TV) Dalton Castle VS Donovan Dijak
1013 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Andy Dalton & Ken Phoenix
1014 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin

4-20-2015

1015 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper
1016 (WWE RAW) Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) VS The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)
1017 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Curtis Axel
1018 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Brie Bella
1019 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Zack Ryder
1020 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (US Championship)
1021 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Damien Mizdow (The rights to the name Miz)
1022 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Ryback
1023 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins

4-23-2015

1024 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Neville VS Bad News Barrett & Sheamus
1025 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Naomi
1026 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Ryback
1027 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Cesaro
1028 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper & Seth Rollins

4-25-2015

1029 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Moose VS Will Ferrara
1030 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS ACH
1031 (ROH TV) ReDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) VS Addiction (CHristopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH Tag Team Championship)

4-26-2015

1032 (WWE Extreme Rules Kickoff) Bad news Barrett VS Neville
1033 (WWE Extreme Rules) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper (Chicago Streetfight)
1034 (WWE Extreme Rules) Dolph Ziggler VS Sheamus (Kiss Me Arse Match)
1035 (WWE Extreme Rules) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro VS The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1036 (WWE Extreme Rules) John Cena VS Rusev (Russian Chain/US Championship)
1037 (WWE Extreme Rules) Nikki Bella VS Naomi (Divas Championship)
1038 (WWE Extreme Rules) Roman Reigns VS The Big Show (Last Man Standing Match)
1039 (WWE Extreme Rules) Randy Orton VS Seth Rollins (Steel Cage/WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

4-27-2015

1040 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett (King Of The Ring)
1041 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Tyson Kidd
1042 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Bo Dallas
1043 (WWE RAW) Stardust VS R-Truth (King Of The Ring)
1044 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1045 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Naomi
1046 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (King Of The Ring)
1047 (WWE RAW) Neville VS Luke Harper (King Of the Ring)
1048 (WWE RaW) Roman Reigns & Randy Orton VS The Authority (Kane & Seth Rollins)

4-28-2015

1049 (WWF In Your House: Buried Alive 10-20-1996) Undertaker VS Mankind (Buried Alive Match)
1050 (WWF Survivor Series 11-23-1994) Undertaker VS Yokozuna (Casket Match)
1051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-23-2008) Undertaker VS Big Show (Casket Match)
1052 (WWF RAW 10-19-1998) Kane VS Undertaker (Casket Match)
1053 (WWF Survivor Series 11-25-1992) Undertaker VS Kamala (Coffin Match)
1054 (WWE Smackdown 10-31-2008) Undertaker VS Chavo Geurrero (Casket Match)

4-29-2015

Matches 1056-1060 all happened at Wrestlemania 18

1055 (WWE Judgement Day 2004) Mordecai VS Scotty 2 Hotty
1056 (WWE Wrestlemania 18) Spike Dudley VS Maven (Hardcore Championship)
1057 (WWE Wrestlemania 18) The Hurricane VS Spike Dudley (Hardcore Championship)
1058 (WWE Wrestlemania 18) Mighty Molly VS The Hurricane (Hardcore Championship)
1059 (WWE Wrestlemania 18) Christian VS Mighty Molly (Hardcore Championship)
1060 (WWE Wrestlemania 18) Maven VS Christian (Hardcore Championship)

4-30-2015

matches 1061-1070 are from Wrestlemania 2000. (Wrestlemania 2000) 

1061 (Wrestlemania 2000) Tazz VS Crash Holly (Hardcore Championship)
1062 (Wrestlemania 2000) Viscera VS Tazz (Hardcore Championship)
1063 (Wrestlemania 2000) Funaki VS Viscera (Hardcore Championship)
1064 (Wrestlemania 2000) Rodney VS Funaki (Hardcore Championship)
1065 (Wrestlemania 2000) Joey Abs VS Rodney (Hardcore Championship)
1066 (Wrestlemania 2000) Thrasher VS Joey Abs (Hardcore Championship)
1067 (Wrestlemania 2000) Pete Gas VS Thrasher (Hardcore Championship)
1068 (Wrestlemania 2000) Tazz VS Pete Gas (Hardcore Championship)
1069 (Wrestlemania 2000) Crash Holly VS Tazz (Hardcore Championship)
1070 (Wrestlemania 2000) Hardcore Holly VS Crash Holly (Hardcore Championship)
1071 (WWE ECW 6-13-2006) ECW Battle Royal
1072 (WWE Bragging Rights 2010) Kane VS Undertaker (Buried Alive/World Heavyweight Championship)
1073 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns
1074 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Curtis Axel
1075 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Luke Harper
1076 (WWE Smackdown) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Tag Team Chapionship)
1077 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Cameron
1078 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins


Total so far 1078

Does anyone still want leaderboards each month?


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: Matches as of May 2nd



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171 )
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173 )
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173 )
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173 )
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174 )
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174 )
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174 )
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176 )
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176 )
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176 )
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176 )
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177 )
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177 )
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177 )
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177 )
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178 )
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178 )
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178 )
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178 )
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179 )
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179 )
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179 )
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180 )
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180 )
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180 )
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184 )
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184 )
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184 )
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184 )
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184 )
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)



Total: *499*


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Another two-year low. Lucha Underground is the most exciting thing going on in wrestling right now for me. I've missed a few episodes of NXT but only because it comes on the same time as LU. I'm paying $20 a month for Sling so I can get Lucha Underground, I'm that dedicated. 

January Total: 286
February Total: 165
March Total: 109
April Total: 78

2015 Total: 638



Spoiler: January



-----1/1-----

WWE NXT (1/1/15)
1. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2. Leva Bates vs Carmella
3. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
4. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs The Ascension

-----1/2-----

WWE SmackDown (1/2/15)
5. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan
6. R-Truth & The Usos vs Adam Rose & Dust Brothers
7. Big Show vs Ryback
8. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores
9. The Ascension vs Lance Anoa'i & Rhett Titus 
10. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----1/4-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 3* (8/31/14)
11. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
12. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
13. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
14. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
15. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
16. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr
17. Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & ACH vs Chris Sabin & Brian Myers 
18. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
19. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega
20. Rich Swann, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs Bobby Fish, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander & Tommaso Ciampa
21. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----1/5-----

WWE RAW (1/5/15)
22. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
23. The Ascension vs Papi C & Titan
24. Roman Reigns vs Big Show 
25. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
26. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
27. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
28. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
29. Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback
30. Big E vs Adam Rose

-----1/7----- 

TNA Destination Impact (1/7/15)
31. Kurt Angle vs MVP
32. The Revolution vs The Wolves 
33. Austin Aries vs Low Ki
34. Knockouts Battle Royal: Taryn Terrell 
35. Bobby Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----1/8-----

WCW Souled Out (1/24/98)
36. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, Lizmark Jr & Chavo Guerrero vs La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King & El Dandy
37. Chris Benoit vs Raven
38. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Jr
39. Booker T vs Rick Martel
40. Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
41. Ray Traylor & Steiner Brothers vs Konnan, Scott Norton & Buff Bagwell
42. Kevin Nash vs The Giant
43. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
44. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage

-----1/9-----

WWF Ground Zero (1997)
45. Brian Pillman vs Goldust
46. Brian Christopher vs Scott Putski
47. Savio Vega vs Crush vs Farooq
48. Max Mini vs El Torito
49. The Headbangers vs Legion Of Doom vs The Godwinns vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
50. Bret Hart vs The Patriot
51. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

WWE SmackDown (1/9/15)
52. Big E vs Adam Rose
53. The Ascension vs Mad1 & Spartan
54. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
55. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
56. Sin Cara vs Bad News Barrett
57. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show

WWE NXT (1/8/15)
58. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel
59. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
60. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable
61. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillians 

-----1/10-----

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (1/4/15)
61. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs Young Bucks
62. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi 63. Kojima & Tomoaki Honma
64. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Shelton X Benjamin, Lance Archer, Takashi Iizuka & Davey Boy Smith Jr
65. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba 
66. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe
67. Ryusuke Taguvhi vs Kenny Omega
68. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
69. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
70. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi
71. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada

WWF Metal (12/11/99)
72. D-Von Dudley vs Christian
73. The Headbangers vs Dukes Dalton & Knuckles Nelson
74. Kaientai vs Mark Henry
75. British Bulldog vs Gangrel 

WWF Shotgun Saturday Night (1/4/97)
76. The Goddwins vs The Flying Nuns
77. Goldust vs Sultan
78. Ahmed Johnson vs Crush
79. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mini-Vader

-----1/12-----

WWE RAW (1/12/15)
80. Seth Rollins vs John Cena
81. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Brass Ring Club
82. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
83. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
84. The Miz vs Jey Uso
85. Brie Bella vs Paige
86. The Ascension vs Bu Ku Dao & Socoro
87. Rusev vs Dean Ambrose

-----1/13-----

WWE Bad Blood (6/15/03)
88. Rodney Mack & Chris Nowinski vs The Dudley Boyz 
89. Scott Steiner vs Test
90. Booker T vs Christian
91. La Résistance vs Rob Van Dam & Kane
92. Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
93. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
94. Triple H vs Kevin Nash

WWE Backlash (4/30/06)
95. Carlito vs Chris Masters
96. Umaga vs Ric Flair
97. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
98. Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin
99. Big Show vs Kane
100. Vince & Shane McMahon vs "God" & Shawn Michaels
101. John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge

-----1/14-----

WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks (7/23/95)
102. The Roadie vs 1-2-3 Kid
103. Men On A Mission vs Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
104. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Henry Godwinn
105. Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Jarrett
106. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog
107. Diesel vs Sycho Sid

WWE NXT (1/14/15)
108. Finn Bàlor vs Tyson Kidd
109. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Natalya & Charlotte
110. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
111. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville 

-----1/15-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/27/95)
112. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bob Holly
114. The Smoking Gunns vs The Blu Brothers
115. Barry Horowitz vs Skip
116. Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze
117. The Undertaker vs Kama
118. Bret Hart vs Isaac Yankem, DDS
119. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
120. Diesel vs King Mabel

-----1/16-----

WWF King Of The Ring (7/19/94)
121. Razor Ramon vs Bam Bam Bigelow
122. IRS vs Mabel
123. Owen Hart vs Tatanka 
124. 1-2-3 Kid vs Jeff Jarrett
125. Diesel vs Bret Hart
126. Razor Ramon vs IRS
127. Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
128. The Headshrinkers vs Crush & Yokozuna
129. Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon
130. Roddy Piper vs Jerry Lawler

WWE SmackDown (1/15/15)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
132. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
133. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
134. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
135. Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WWE Main Event (1/13/15)
136. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
137. The Ascension vs John Skyler & Purple Haze
138. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel
139. New Day vs Brass Ring Club & Adam Rose

-----1/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/17/96)
140. Doug Furnas, Phil LaFon, Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs Owen Hart, British Bulldog & New Rockers
141. Undertaker vs Mankind
142. Marc Mero, Rocky Maivia, Jake Roberts & The Stalker vs Crush, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust
143. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
144. Farooq, Vader, Fake Razor/Fake Diesel vs Flash Funk, Jimmy Snuka, Savio Vega & Yokozuna
145. Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (1996) 
146. Flash Funk vs Leif Cassidy 
147. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Fake Razor/Fake Diesel
148. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
149. Undertaker vs The Executioner
150. Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart

WWF Royal Rumble (1997)
151. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust
152. Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq
153. Vader vs Undertaker
154. Héctor Garza, Perro Aguayo & Canek vs Jerry Estrada, Heavy Metal & Fuerza Guerrera 
155. The 1997 Royal Rumble Match: Steve Austin
156. Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid

-----1/19-----

WWE SmackDown (4/17/09)
157. Big Show vs Jeff Hardy
158. Gail Kim vs Maryse
159. John Morrison vs R-Truth
160. The Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
161. Dolph Ziggler vs MVP
162. Batista vs Ted DiBiase Jr

WWF Monday Night RAW (5/6/96)
163. Marc Mero vs 1-2-3 Kid
164. British Bulldog vs Fatu
165. The BodyDonnas vs Tekno Team 2000
166. The Undertaker vs Owen Hart

WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog
167. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
168. Savio Vega vs Steve Austin
169. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
170. Vader vs Yokozuna
171. Goldust vs The Undertaker

WWE RAW (1/19/15)
172. Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
173. Big E & Kofi vs Brass Ring Club
174. Natalya & Paige vs Summer Rae & Alicia Fox
175. Rusev vs R-Truth
176. Jey Uso vs The Miz
177. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane

-----1/20-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/09)
178. Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy
179. Melina vs Beth Phoenix
180. John Cena vs JBL
181. Edge vs Jeff Hardy
182. The 2009 Royal Rumble: Randy Orton

-----1/21-----

WWE SmackDown (1/1/10)
183. CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
184. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
185. The Great Khali vs Carolina Panther
186. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
187. Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix
188. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho
189. Batista vs R-Truth

WWE NXT (1/21/15)
190. Finn Bàlor vs Curtis Axel
191. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
192. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs The Vaudevillians 
193. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze

-----1/22-----

WWE SmackDown (7/2/10)
194. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler
195. Kane vs Luke Gallows
196. MVP vs Chavo Guerrero
197. Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool
198. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger

WWE SmackDown (1/22/15)
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
200. Ryback vs Rusev
201. Brie Bella vs Naomi
202. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
203. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

-----1/23-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/23/15)
204. 2015 Feast Or Fired Match: Austin Aries, Magnus, Robbie E, Rockstar Spud
205. Gail Kim vs Havok
206. Koya vs Tigre Uno
207. EC3 vs Jeremy Borash
208. Matt Hardy vs James Storm
209. Eric Young & Low Ki vs Bobby Roode & Kurt Angle
210. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King

-----1/24-----

WCW Uncensored (1998)
211. Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero
212. Juventud Guerrera vs Konnan
213. Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko
214. Scott Steiner vs Lex Luger
215. DDP vs Raven vs Chris Benoit
216. The Giant vs Kevin Nash
217. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning
218. Sting vs Scott Hall

WWF Monday Night RAW (3/18/96)
219. British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts
220. Goldust vs Fatu
221. Diesel vs Barry Horowitz
222. Bret Hart vs Tatanka

WWF Saturday Night's Main Event XXXI (11/14/92)
223. Ultimate Maniacs vs Money INC
224. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
225. Bret Hart vs Papa Shango

WWE Great American Bash 2005
226. Heidenreich & Animal vs MNM
227. Booker T vs Christian
228. Orlando Jordan vs Chris Benoit
229. The Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan
230. The Mexicools vs Blue World Order
231. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
232. Melina vs Torrie Wilson
233. JBL vs Batista 

-----1/25-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/15)
234. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
235. The Ascension vs New Age Outlaws
236. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
237. The Bella Twins vs Paige & Natalya
238. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins
239. The Worst Royal Rumble Match Of All Time: Roman Reigns

-----1/27-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1993)
240. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
241. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty 
242. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman 
243. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
244. The 1993 Royal Rumble Match: Yokozuna 

WWE Bragging Rights (10/24/10)
245. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
246. Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes vs John Cena & David Otunga
247. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Goldust
248. Layla vs Natalya 
249. Undertaker vs Kane
250. Team SmackDown vs Team RAW
251. Wade Barrett vs John Cena

-----1/28-----

WCW Spring Stampede (1998)
252. Goldberg vs Saturn
253. Ultimo Dragon vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
254. Booker T vs Chris Benoit
255. Curt Hennig vs British Bulldog
256. Chris Jericho vs Prince Iaukea
257. Rick Steiner & Lex Luger vs Scott Steiner & Buff Bagwell
258. Psychosis vs La Parka
259. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs Roddy Piper & The Giant
260. Raven vs DDP
261. Randy Savage vs Sting

WWE NXT (1/28/15)
262. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
263. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
264. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
265. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey

-----1/29-----

WWE RAW (9/24/12)
266. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
267. Prime Time Players vs Santino Marella & Zack Ryder
268. Ryback vs The Miz
269. Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
270. Sheamus, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio, David Otunga & Ricardo Rodriguez 
271. Eve & Beth Phoenix vs Layla & Alicia Fox
272. Brodus Clay vs Tensai

WWE SmackDown (1/29/15)
273. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
274. Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso
275. The Ascension vs Dust Brothers
276. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

WWF Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
277. Tazz & Spike Dudley vs The Dudley Boyz
278. William Regal vs Edge
279. Trish Stratus vs Jazz
280. Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon
281. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
282. The 2002 Royal Rumble Match: Triple H

-----1/30-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/30/15)
283. Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
284. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss
285. Bro-Mans vs RockStar Spud & Mandrews
286. Lashley vs Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP





Spoiler: February



-----2/2-----

WWE RAW (2/2/15)

1. Big Show vs Roman Reigns
2. The Ascension vs Gold & Stardust
3. Ryback vs Luke Harper
4. Cesaro vs Jimmy Uso
5. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
6. Paige vs Alicia Fox
7. Sin Cara vs Miz
8. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
9. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins

-----2/3-----

GWF Major League Wrestling (7/7/92)
10. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs John Tatum & Rod Price
11. Scott Putski vs Black Bart
12. Steven Dane vs Chaz
12. The 15-Man Bunkhouse Stampede Match

-----2/4-----

ECW WrestlePalooza (5/3/98)
13. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs FBI 
14. Justin Credible vs Mikey Whipwreck
15. Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
16. Bam Bam Bigelow vs New Jack
17. Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs The Dudley Boyz
18. Rob Van Dam vs Sabu
19. Shane Douglas vs Al Snow

WWE NXT (2/4/15)
20. Carmella vs Emma
21. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin
22. Bailey vs Becky Lynch
23. Finn Bàlor vs Hideo Itami

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (10/15/83)
24. Junkyard Dog vs King Kong Bundy
25. Road Warriors vs Rick Rood & Art Crews
26. The Missing Link vs Rip Rogers
27. Buzz Sawyer vs Tim Horner
28. Jim Duggan vs Ted DiBiase 
29. Krusher Darsow vs Johnny Rich
30. Doug Vines & Boris Zurkhov vs George Weingroff & Magnum T.A.

-----2/5-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/25/92)
31. The Headshrinkers vs High Energy
32. Big Boss Man vs Nailz
33. Tatanka vs Rick Martel
34. Ric Flair & Razor Ramon vs Mr Perfect & Randy Savage
35. Yokozuna vs Virgil
36. The Nasty Boys & Natural Disasters vs Money INC & Beverly Brothers
37. Undertaker vs Kamala
38. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels 

WWE SmackDown (2/5/15)
39. Dolph Ziggler & Ryback vs Goldust & Stardust
40. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
41. Fandango vs Adam Rose
42. Roman Reigns vs Miz
43. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
44. Paige vs Alicia Fox
45. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----2/6-----

TNA Lockdown (2/6/15)
46. The Revolution vs The Hardy Boyz
47. Awesome Kong vs Havok
48. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
49. Tyrus vs Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
50. Team Angle vs Beat Down Clan

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (1/14/82) 
51. The Monk vs Brian Blair
52. Ernie Ladd, Afa & Sica vs Junkyard Dog, Andre The Giant & Dusty 
Rhodes
53. Mr Olympia vs Zapata 
54. Ed Wiskowski vs Tommy Wright
55. Dick Murdock vs Bob Roop
56. Afa & Sica vs Frank Monte & Jesse Barr
57. Mike George vs Bob Orton Jr

NWA World Wide Wrestling (9/15/82)
58. Wahoo McDaniel & Jack Brisco vs Jim Dolphin & Ben Alexander
59. Paul Jones & Greg Valentine vs Mike Davis & Ron Richie
60. King Parsons vs Jos LeDuc
61. Bad Leroy Brown vs Pork Chop Cash
62. Mike Rotundo & Ricky Steamboat vs Juan Renoso & Ali Bey

-----2/8-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/29/88)
63. The British Bulldogs vs The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers 
64. Bad News Brown vs Ken Patera
65. Rick Rude vs Junkyard Dog
66. Powers Of Pain vs The Bolsheviks
67. Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man
68. Dino Bravo vs vs Don Muraco
69. Demolition vs Hart Foundation
70. Big Boss Man vs Koko B Ware
71. Jake Roberts vs Hercules 
72. The Mega Powers vs The Mega Bucks

-----2/9-----

WWE RAW (2/9/15)
73. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Big Show
74. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
75. Paige vs Brie Bella
76. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
77. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs Gold & Stardust
78. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
79. Sin Cara vs Damien Mizdow
80. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
81. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & J&J Security

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (11/85)
82. Steve Constance & Shawn O'Reilly vs The Bruise Brothers
83. Nick Patrick & Tommy Wright vs The Nightmare & Eddie Gilbert
84. Butch Reed vs Ricky Starr
85. Humongous vs Perry Jackson
86. Jake Roberts vs Lord Corsario 
87. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed

WCW Clash Of The Champions XX (9/2/92)
88. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
89. Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine
90. Ron Simmons vs Cactus Jack
91. The Barbarian & Butch Reed vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes
92. Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Super Invader & Vader vs Sting, Nikita Koloff & Steiner Brothers

-----2/11-----

WWE NXT TakeOver Rival (2/11/15)
93. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze
94. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
95. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
96. Finn Bàlor vs vs Adrian Neville
97. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch
98. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

-----2/12-----

WWE SmackDown (2/12/15)
99. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
100. Paige vs Summer Rae
101. Adam Rose vs Fandango
102. Tag Team Turmoil Match: Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns

-----2/13-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/13/15)
103. Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries
104. Bram vs Crazzy Steve
105. EC3 & Tyrus vs Jeremy Borash, Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
106. Awesome Kong vs Madison Rayne 
107. MVP & Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle & Lashley

-----2/14-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/18/05)
108. Ric Flair vs Carlito
109. Torrie Wilson & Victoria vs Trish Stratus & Ashley
110. Big Show vs Snitsky
111. Shelton Benjamin vs Kerwin White
112. Matt Hardy vs Edge
113. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hurricane & Rosey 
114. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Masters
115. Kurt Angle vs John Cena

-----2/16-----

WWE RAW (2/16/15)
116. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper 
117. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Gold & Stardust
118. Roman Reigns vs Kane
119. Paige vs Summer Rae
120. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
121. Bad News Barrett vs Damien Mizdow
122. Jimmy Uso & Naomi vs Natalya & Tyson Kidd
123. Big Show vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (1994)
124. The Bad Guys vs The Teamsters
125. The Royal Family vs Clowns 'R Us
126. Bob Backlund vs Bret Hart
127. The Million Dollar Team vs Guts & Glory
128. Undertaker vs Yokozuna

-----2/18-----

WWE NXT (2/16/15)
129. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson
130. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillians 
131. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants
132. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville 

-----2/19-----

WWE SmackDown (2/19/15)
133. Daniel Bryan vs Miz
134. Ryback vs Kane
135. Bad News Barrett vs R-Truth
136. The Ascension vs Boo Day
137. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
138. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
139. Paige vs Cameron
140. Jimmy Uso vs Tyson Kidd
141. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----2/20-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/20/15)
142. Matt Hardy & The Wolves vs James Storm, Abyss & Manik
143. Grado vs Al Snow
144. Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love
145. Tommy Dreamer vs Eric Young
146. #1 Contenders Gauntlet Match 

-----2/22-----

WWE Fastlane (2/22/15)
147. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback
148. Goldust vs Stardust 
149. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
150. Nikki Bella vs Paige
151. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
152. Rusev vs John Cena
153. Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/23-----

WWE RAW (2/23/15) 
154. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
155. Prime Time Players vs The Ascension
156. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
157. Jack Swagger vs Stardust
158. Bella Twins vs Emma & Paige
159. Ryback vs Curtis Axel
160. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----2/25-----

WWE NXT (2/25/15)
161. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey
162. Lucha Dragons vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
163. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger
164. Becky Lynch vs Bayley
165. Finn Bàlor vs The Brian Kendrick





Spoiler: March



-----3/2-----

WWE No Mercy (10/9/05)
1. Animal, Heidenreich & Christy Hemme vs MNM & Melina
2. Bobby Lashley vs Simon Dean
3. Chris Benoit vs Booker T vs Orlando Jordan vs Christian
4. Mr Kennedy vs Hardcore Holly
5. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
6. Randy & Bob Orton vs Undertaker
7. Juventud vs Nunzio
8. Batista vs Eddie Guerrero

WWE RAW (3/2/15)
9. Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett
10. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Naomi & The Usos
11. John Cena vs Curtis Axel
12. Paige vs Nikki Bella
13. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
14. Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns

-----3/4-----

WWE NXT (3/4/15)
15. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose
16. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins
17. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
18. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey
19. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte

-----3/9-----

WWE RAW (3/9/15)
20. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett
21. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust
22. Ryback & Erick Rowan vs Kane & Big Show
23. AJ Lee vs Summer Rae
24. Rusev vs Curtis Axel
25. Big E & Xavier Woods vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
26. Naomi vs Natalya 
27. Los Matadores vs The Usos
28. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----3/11-----

WWE NXT (3/11/15)
29. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Lucha Dragons
30. Alexa Bliss vs Carmella
31. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker
32. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami

-----3/12-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E15) (2/18/15)
33. Mil Muertes vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
34. Ivelisse vs Angelico
35. El Texano Jr vs Super Fly
36. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star vs The Crew

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E16) (2/25/15)
37. Aerostar vs Drago
38. Cage vs Prince Puma
39. Pentagon Jr vs Vinny Massaro
40. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno

-----3/13----

TNA Destination Impact (3/13/15)
41. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young

-----3/16-----

WWE RAW (3/16/15)
42. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
43. Ryback vs The Miz
44. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
45. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
46. Battle Royal: Mark Henry
47. Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Stardust, Wade Barrett & Luke Harper
48. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins

-----3/18-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E19) (3/18/15)
49. Aerostar vs Drago
50. Big Ryck vs The Crew
51. Fenix vs Mil Muertes

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E17) (3/4/15) 
52. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
53. Big Ryck vs Sexy Star
54. Texano vs Alberto El Patron

WWE NXT (3/18/15)
55. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze
56. Wesley Blake vs Big Cass
57. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
58. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley

-----3/21-----

AAA Tijuana Event (3/20/15)
59. Perro Aguayo Jr & Manik vs Rey Mysterio Jr & Extreme Tiger

WWE Wrestlemania XXVIII (2012)
60. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan
61. Kane vs Randy Orton
62. Big Show vs Cody Rhodes
63. Kelly Kelly & Maria Menounos vs Beth Phoenix & Eve Torres
64. The Undertaker vs Triple H
65. Team Johnny vs Team Teddy
66. CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
67. The Rock vs John Cena 

-----3/23-----

WWE RAW (3/23/15)
68. Dean Ambrose & R-Truth vs Stardust & Luke Harper
69. Ryback, Erick Rowan, Zack Ryder & Prime Time Players vs Miz, Damien Mizdow, Adam Rose & The Ascension 
70. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security
71. Nikki Bella vs Paige
72. Los Matadores vs Brass Ring Club
73. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
74. Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan

-----3/25-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E20) (3/25/15)
75. Angelico vs Son Of Havoc
76. Alberto El Patron vs Texano
77. Prince Puma vs Cage

WWE NXT (3/25/15)
78. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
79. Kevin Owens vs Finn Bàlor

-----3/26-----

WWF WrestleMania 18 (3/17/02)
80. Rob Van Dam vs William Regal
81. DDP vs Christian
82. Goldust vs Maven
83. The Hurricane vs Spike Dudley
84. Kurt Angle vs Kane
85. Ric Flair vs Undertaker
86. Edge vs Booker T
87. Molly Holly vs The Hurricane
88. Steve Austin vs Scott Hall
89. Billy & Chuck vs APA vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
90. The Rock vs Hollywood Hogan
91. Jazz vs Trish Stratus vs Lita
92. Triple H vs Chris Jericho 

-----3/29-----

WWE WrestleMania 31 (3/29/15)
93. Brass Ring Club vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs New Day
94. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 2: Big Show
95. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler vs Stardust
96. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins 
97. Triple H vs Sting
98. AJ Lee & Paige vs Bella Twins
99. John Cena vs Rusev
100. Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt
101. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----3/30-----

WWE RAW (3/3/15)
102. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
103. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs New Day vs Brass Ring Club 
104. Mizdow vs Stardust
105. Neville vs Curtis Axel
106. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose
107. AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs Natalya & Bella Twins
108. Rusev vs Goldust
109. Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs Kane, Seth Rollins & Big Show





Spoiler: April



-----4/1-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/1/15)
1. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico
2. Drago vs Aero Star
3. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Pentagon Jr, Sexy Star & Super Fly

WWE NXT (4/1/15)
4. Rhyno vs Jesus De Leon
5. Bayley vs Emma
6. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
7. Jason Jordan vs Tye Dillinger
8. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami

-----4/2-----

WWE SmackDown (4/2/15)
9. Randy Orton vs Big Show
10. Natalya vs Naomi
11. Miz vs R-Truth
12. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
13. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan

-----4/6-----

WWE RAW (4/6/15)
14. Randy Orton vs Kane
15. Seth Rollins vs Neville
16. John Cena vs Stardust
17. Paige & Naomi vs Bella Twins
18. Ryback vs Luke Harper
19. Lucha Dragons vs New Day
20. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
21. Sheamus vs Mark Henry
22. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow
23. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Ryback

-----4/8-----

FSW Worldwide Wrestling Show (10/6/14)
24. Manubu Nakanishi, Mitsuhide Hirasawa, Riki Choshu & Wataru Inoue vs Tomoaki Honma, Tomohiro Ishi, Takashi Iizuka & Karl Anderson (NJPW)
25. Hirooki Goto vs Takashi Sugiura (NJPW)

AAA Lucha Undeground (4/8/15)
26. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs Aero Star, Drago & Fenix
27. Sexy Star vs Super Fly
28. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno

WWE NXT (4/8/15)
29. Hideo Itami vs Neville
30. Finn Bàlor vs Tyler Breeze
31. Hideo Itami vs Finn Bàlor

-----4/13-----

WWE RAW (4/13/15)
32. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett
33. #1 Contender Diva's Battle Royal: Paige
34. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
35. Randy Orton vs Cesaro
36. Randy Orton vs Brass Ring Club
37. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose
38. Stardust vs Fandango
39. Seth Rollins vs Kane
40. Damien Mizdow vs Miz
41. Ryback vs Luke Harper
42. Dolph Ziggler vs Neville

-----4/15-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/15/15)
43. Cage, King Cuerno & Texano vs Johnny Mundo, Prince Puma & 
44. The Mack vs Son Of Havoc vs Cage
45. Aero Star vs Drago

-----4/20-----

WWE RAW (4/20/15)
46. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
47. New Day vs Lucha Dragons
48. Fandango vs Curtis Axel
49. Naomi vs Brie Bella
50. Sheamus vs Zack Ryder
51. John Cena vs Kane
52. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow
53. Ryback vs Adam Rose
54. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----4/22-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/22/15)
55. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr
56. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs Killshot, Big Ryck & The Mack vs Cage, King Cuerno & Texano
57. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs The Crew

-----4/26-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/26/15)
58. Neville vs Bad News Barrett
59. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus
61. New Day vs Brass Ring Club
62. John Cena vs Rusev
63. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
64. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
65. Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton

-----4/27-----

WWE RAW (4/27/15)
66. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
67. Big E vs Tyson Kidd
68. Ryback vs Bo Dallas
69. R-Truth vs Stardust
70. Adam Rose vs Fandango
71. Naomi vs Brie Bella
72. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose
73. Neville vs Luke Harper
74. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane

-----4/29-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/22/15)
75. Fenix vs Killshot
76. Argenis vs Famous B vs Ricky Mandel vs Vinny Massaro
77. Hernandez vs Cage vs King Cuerno
78. Prince Puma vs Drago


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

This is everyone who has posted a total since the end of February

1. Platt - 1268
2. xxTalonxx - 1078
3. Hayley Seydoux - 1047
4. Smitlick - 809
5. Balls Balogna - 638
6. Racoonie - 554
7. TheChoppingMachine - 499
8. Raindust - 464
9. Miguel de Juan - 355
10. MoxleyMoxx - 338
11. RKing85 - 200


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of May

Wrestlemania 24 - 10 matches (battle royal, JBL/Finley, MITB, Batista/Umaga, Kane/Guerrero, Michaels/Flair, diva tag, triple thread, Mayweather/Show, Undertaker/Edge)

RAW 5/4 - 7 matches (Kidd and Cesaro/Ascention, Ambrose/Rollins, Rusev/Fandango, Stardust/R-Truth, Cena/Zayn, Ziggler and Neville/Sheamus and Barrett, Orton/Reigns)

Shine 6 - 8 matches (Yim/Antonio, Santana/Van Dutch, Roxx/Lee, Sin/MsEerie, Yung/Ivelisse, Havok/Sky, Bates/Kimberley, Kong/Martinez)

PWG DDT4 2010 - 8 matches (Bucks/LTP and Goodtime, Generico and London/Taylor and Lost, Cutlers/Strong and Taylor, Briscoes/Tozawa and YAMATO, Bucks/Cutlers, Generico and London/Briscoes, Hero/Bonham, Generio and London/Bucks)

Total for first half of May - 33 matches
Year to date total - 233 total


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: Matches as of May 17th



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm on 1051. My laptop won't connect to the net so can't post my list.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: May



***	MAY	***



(04/05/2015)

- WWE Extreme Rules 2015 (26/04/2015)
339. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
340. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler
341. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
342. John Cena vs. Rusev
343. Roman Reigns vs. Big Show
344. Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton


(06/05/2015)

- WWE RAW #1144 (27/04/2015)
345. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler
346. Dean Ambrose vs. Sheamus
347. Luke Harper vs. Neville
- WWE King Of The Ring 2015 (28/04/2015)
348. Neville vs. Sheamus
349. Bad News Barrett vs. R-Truth
350. Bad News Barrett vs. Neville


(08/05/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #819 (30/04/2015)
351. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins


(09/05//2015)

- WWE RAW #1145 (04/05/2015)
352. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. The Ascension
353. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
354. John Cena vs. Sami Zayn
355. King Barrett & Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler & Neville


(15/05/2015)

- WWE RAW #1146 (11/05/2015)
356. Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security
357. Neville vs. John Cena


(19/05/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #821 (14/05/2015)
358. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose
- WWE Payback 2015 (17/05/2015)
359. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
360. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
361. John Cena vs. Rusev
362. King Barrett vs. Neville
363. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton


(22/05/2015)

- WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable (20/05/2015)
364. Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
365. Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
366. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn


(24/05/2015)

- WWE RAW #1147 (18/05/2015)
367. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt
368. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston & Big E.


(30/05/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #822 (21/05/2015)
369. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores vs. The Ascension vs. Lucha Dragons
370. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
- WWE RAW #1148 (25/05/2015)
371. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Kane & Seth Rollins


(31/05/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #823 (28/05/2015)
372. Lucha Dragons vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd



Didn't really watch much wrestling this month. :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of May

WWE Payback - 7 matches (Sheamus/Ziggler, New Day/Kidd and Cesaro, Ryback/Wyatt, Cena/Rusev, Bellas/Naomi and Tamina, Neville/Barrett, 4-Way)

EVOLVE 17 - 8 matches (Gargano/Davis, Dorado/Jigsaw, Van Eerie/Bell, DUF/Scene, Masada/Callihan, 6-man, Ricochet/Fox, Generico/del Sol)

BOLA 2010 - 9 matches (Ryan/Aries, Castagnoli/Strong, Bonham/Gaston, Hero/Tozawa, Ryan/Castagnoli, Gaston/Hero, 6-man tag, Generico and London/Cutlers, Ryan/Hero)

Total for second half of May - 24 matches
Year to date total - 257 total


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

I know it's hard for me to say it, but I'm gonna bow out of this challenge. The biggest reason is I haven't type them down for a whole month and don't remember how many matches that I watched also.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3 



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)





Spoiler: 5 



*MAY*

DDT Judgment 2015 29.03.2015
500 MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. Hoshitango & Toru Owashi
KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match
501 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
502 Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Extreme Title Total Count Iron Man Match
503 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
DDT Extreme Title One Count Match
504 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
505 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine

Stardom The Hightest 2015 29.03.2015
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
506 Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
507 Io Shirai vs. Takumi Iroha
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
508 Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo

DDT Max Bump 2015 29.04.2015
509 Shunma Katsumata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
510 Akito, Kazuki Hirata, Makoto Oishi & Soma Takao vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Brother Tommy & Takayuki Ueki
511 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi)
Nine Man Right To Challenge Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal
512 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Danshoku Jinsei, DJ Nira, Hiroshi Fukuda, Hoshitango, MIKAMI, Saki Akai, Suguru Miyatake & Yasu Urano
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
513 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
514 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. HARASHIMA

WAVE Second Virgin 11.02.2015
Regina Di WAVE Title Match
515 Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Ayako Hamada

Stardom Ryogoku Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 23.04.2015
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
516 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
517 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
518 Chelsea vs. Kris Wolf
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
519 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kyoko Kimura
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
520 Mayu Iwatani vs. Thunder Rosa
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
521 Haruka Kato vs. Kairi Hojo
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
522 Mayu Iwatani vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
523 Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
524 Chelsea vs. Io Shirai
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
525 Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
526 Kairi Hojo vs. Koguma
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Final Match
527 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2015 03.05.2015
528 Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi
529 Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito
530 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
531 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
532 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
533 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) & Amber Gallows vs. The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
534 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
535 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
536 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto

WWE Monday Night RAW #1145 04.05.2015
537 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
538 John Cena (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 29.04.2015
NEVER Openweight Title Match
539 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

BJW 28.04.2015
540 Isamu Oshita & Tatsuo Omori vs. Toshiyuki Sakuta & Yoshihisa Uto
541 Atsushi Maruyama & Shinobu vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
542 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi, Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
543 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto
544 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Great Kojika
545 Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
546 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2015 05.05.2015
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
547 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Cyber Kong
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
548 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & Masaaki Mochizuki
Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk Six Way Match
549 CIMA vs. Kzy vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk vs. YAMATO

WWE Monday Night RAW #1146 11.05.2015
550 Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
551 Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow

CZW Proving Grounds 2015 09.05.2015
552 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
553 Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee
Conor Claxton's Death Match Trial Series Panes Of Glass Death Match
554 Conor Claxton vs. Danny Havoc

AWA May 31, 1986
555 Stan Hansen vs. Curt Hennig 

IMPACT Wrestling #563: Hardcore Justice 16.03.2015
Steel Pipe On A Pole Match
556 Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki

CHIKARA Afternoon Delight 06.04.2015
CHIKARA Grand Title Match
557 Icarus (c) vs. Hallowicked

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 03.05.2015
Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
558 Titan (w/Esfinge) (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (w/Okumura)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique 03.04.2015
559 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage
560 Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee
561 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
562 Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
563 ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa
564 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
565 Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
566 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

WWE Payback 2015 17.05.2015
567 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
568 The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
569 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback
WWE United States Title I Quit Match
570 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
571 Naomi & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
572 King Barrett vs. Neville
WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
573 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable 20.05.2015
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match
574 Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
Tag Team Match
575 Bayley & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma
Singles Match
576 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
577 Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella)
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
578 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title Match
579 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XXII - Tag 1 22.05.2015
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
580 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
581 Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay Jr.
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
582 Chase Owens vs. El Barbaro Cavernario
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
583 KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
584 Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Triumph 05.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Cruiserweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
585 Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Tanaka
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
586 Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Ryota Hama

Dradition Fight Of Kings 11.05.2015
587 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Royal Battle Weekend - Tag 1 16.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Title #1 Contender Four Way Match
588 KAI vs. Manabu Soya vs. Masayuki Kono vs. Shuji Kondo

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 19.05.2015
Lightning Match
589 Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
590 Angel de Oro, Fuego & Stuka Jr. vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno

CMLL 2015/4/28 
591 Atlantis, Blue Panther, Dragon Lee vs. ***** Casas, Shocker, Vangelis

CMLL - 03.03.2015
592 Los Divinos Laguneros (Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr. & The Panther) vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus 

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 - Tag 1 15.05.2015
593 Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)
594 ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
ROH World Television Title Match
595 Jay Lethal (w/Donovan Dijak) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
596 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. Roderick Strong, The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe& Mark Briscoe) & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 1 12.05.2015
597 Delirious vs. Gedo
598 KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
599 Jay Lethal (w/J. Diesel & Truth Martini) vs. Takaaki Watanabe

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
600 Atsushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishimori & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
601 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Psycho Clown
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
602 Brian Cage vs. El Texano Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
603 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
604 Angelico, Drew Galloway & El Mesias vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
605 Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Mundo
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
606 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
607 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Match
608 ACH vs. Blue Demon Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Overtime Match
609 Brian Cage vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.



Total: *609*


----------



## BallsBalogna (Dec 16, 2013)

Even less than last month. At this point I'm all about Lucha Underground, NXT specials and certain episodes when I can catch them, every RAW and all the WWE special events, PPVs, or whatever they are called now. I would watch ROH on Destination America but for some reason it's on the same time as LU and NXT, which I will choose over ROH every time.

January Total: 286
February Total: 165
March Total: 109
April Total: 78
May Total: 76

2015 Total: 714



Spoiler: January



-----1/1-----

WWE NXT (1/1/15)
1. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2. Leva Bates vs Carmella
3. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
4. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs The Ascension

-----1/2-----

WWE SmackDown (1/2/15)
5. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan
6. R-Truth & The Usos vs Adam Rose & Dust Brothers
7. Big Show vs Ryback
8. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores
9. The Ascension vs Lance Anoa'i & Rhett Titus 
10. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----1/4-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 3* (8/31/14)
11. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
12. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
13. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
14. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal
15. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles
16. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr
17. Young Bucks vs Adam Cole & ACH vs Chris Sabin & Brian Myers 
18. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
19. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega
20. Rich Swann, Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs Bobby Fish, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander & Tommaso Ciampa
21. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----1/5-----

WWE RAW (1/5/15)
22. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
23. The Ascension vs Papi C & Titan
24. Roman Reigns vs Big Show 
25. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
26. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
27. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
28. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
29. Seth Rollins & Kane vs Ryback
30. Big E vs Adam Rose

-----1/7----- 

TNA Destination Impact (1/7/15)
31. Kurt Angle vs MVP
32. The Revolution vs The Wolves 
33. Austin Aries vs Low Ki
34. Knockouts Battle Royal: Taryn Terrell 
35. Bobby Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----1/8-----

WCW Souled Out (1/24/98)
36. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, Lizmark Jr & Chavo Guerrero vs La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King & El Dandy
37. Chris Benoit vs Raven
38. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio Jr
39. Booker T vs Rick Martel
40. Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
41. Ray Traylor & Steiner Brothers vs Konnan, Scott Norton & Buff Bagwell
42. Kevin Nash vs The Giant
43. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
44. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage

-----1/9-----

WWF Ground Zero (1997)
45. Brian Pillman vs Goldust
46. Brian Christopher vs Scott Putski
47. Savio Vega vs Crush vs Farooq
48. Max Mini vs El Torito
49. The Headbangers vs Legion Of Doom vs The Godwinns vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
50. Bret Hart vs The Patriot
51. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

WWE SmackDown (1/9/15)
52. Big E vs Adam Rose
53. The Ascension vs Mad1 & Spartan
54. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
55. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
56. Sin Cara vs Bad News Barrett
57. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Big Show

WWE NXT (1/8/15)
58. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel
59. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
60. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable
61. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillians 

-----1/10-----

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 (1/4/15)
61. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters vs Young Bucks
62. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi 63. Kojima & Tomoaki Honma
64. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste & Toru Yano vs Shelton X Benjamin, Lance Archer, Takashi Iizuka & Davey Boy Smith Jr
65. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba 
66. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe
67. Ryusuke Taguvhi vs Kenny Omega
68. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
69. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
70. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi
71. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada

WWF Metal (12/11/99)
72. D-Von Dudley vs Christian
73. The Headbangers vs Dukes Dalton & Knuckles Nelson
74. Kaientai vs Mark Henry
75. British Bulldog vs Gangrel 

WWF Shotgun Saturday Night (1/4/97)
76. The Goddwins vs The Flying Nuns
77. Goldust vs Sultan
78. Ahmed Johnson vs Crush
79. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mini-Vader

-----1/12-----

WWE RAW (1/12/15)
80. Seth Rollins vs John Cena
81. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Brass Ring Club
82. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
83. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
84. The Miz vs Jey Uso
85. Brie Bella vs Paige
86. The Ascension vs Bu Ku Dao & Socoro
87. Rusev vs Dean Ambrose

-----1/13-----

WWE Bad Blood (6/15/03)
88. Rodney Mack & Chris Nowinski vs The Dudley Boyz 
89. Scott Steiner vs Test
90. Booker T vs Christian
91. La Résistance vs Rob Van Dam & Kane
92. Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
93. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
94. Triple H vs Kevin Nash

WWE Backlash (4/30/06)
95. Carlito vs Chris Masters
96. Umaga vs Ric Flair
97. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
98. Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin
99. Big Show vs Kane
100. Vince & Shane McMahon vs "God" & Shawn Michaels
101. John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge

-----1/14-----

WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks (7/23/95)
102. The Roadie vs 1-2-3 Kid
103. Men On A Mission vs Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
104. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Henry Godwinn
105. Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Jarrett
106. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog
107. Diesel vs Sycho Sid

WWE NXT (1/14/15)
108. Finn Bàlor vs Tyson Kidd
109. Becky Lynch & Sasha Banks vs Natalya & Charlotte
110. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
111. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville 

-----1/15-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/27/95)
112. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
113. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bob Holly
114. The Smoking Gunns vs The Blu Brothers
115. Barry Horowitz vs Skip
116. Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze
117. The Undertaker vs Kama
118. Bret Hart vs Isaac Yankem, DDS
119. Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon
120. Diesel vs King Mabel

-----1/16-----

WWF King Of The Ring (7/19/94)
121. Razor Ramon vs Bam Bam Bigelow
122. IRS vs Mabel
123. Owen Hart vs Tatanka 
124. 1-2-3 Kid vs Jeff Jarrett
125. Diesel vs Bret Hart
126. Razor Ramon vs IRS
127. Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
128. The Headshrinkers vs Crush & Yokozuna
129. Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon
130. Roddy Piper vs Jerry Lawler

WWE SmackDown (1/15/15)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
132. Alicia Fox, Miz & Mizdow vs The Usos & Naomi
133. Natalya vs Nikki Bella
134. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
135. Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WWE Main Event (1/13/15)
136. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
137. The Ascension vs John Skyler & Purple Haze
138. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel
139. New Day vs Brass Ring Club & Adam Rose

-----1/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/17/96)
140. Doug Furnas, Phil LaFon, Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs Owen Hart, British Bulldog & New Rockers
141. Undertaker vs Mankind
142. Marc Mero, Rocky Maivia, Jake Roberts & The Stalker vs Crush, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust
143. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
144. Farooq, Vader, Fake Razor/Fake Diesel vs Flash Funk, Jimmy Snuka, Savio Vega & Yokozuna
145. Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (1996) 
146. Flash Funk vs Leif Cassidy 
147. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Fake Razor/Fake Diesel
148. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
149. Undertaker vs The Executioner
150. Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart

WWF Royal Rumble (1997)
151. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust
152. Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq
153. Vader vs Undertaker
154. Héctor Garza, Perro Aguayo & Canek vs Jerry Estrada, Heavy Metal & Fuerza Guerrera 
155. The 1997 Royal Rumble Match: Steve Austin
156. Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid

-----1/19-----

WWE SmackDown (4/17/09)
157. Big Show vs Jeff Hardy
158. Gail Kim vs Maryse
159. John Morrison vs R-Truth
160. The Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin
161. Dolph Ziggler vs MVP
162. Batista vs Ted DiBiase Jr

WWF Monday Night RAW (5/6/96)
163. Marc Mero vs 1-2-3 Kid
164. British Bulldog vs Fatu
165. The BodyDonnas vs Tekno Team 2000
166. The Undertaker vs Owen Hart

WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog
167. Marc Mero vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
168. Savio Vega vs Steve Austin
169. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
170. Vader vs Yokozuna
171. Goldust vs The Undertaker

WWE RAW (1/19/15)
172. Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
173. Big E & Kofi vs Brass Ring Club
174. Natalya & Paige vs Summer Rae & Alicia Fox
175. Rusev vs R-Truth
176. Jey Uso vs The Miz
177. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane

-----1/20-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/09)
178. Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy
179. Melina vs Beth Phoenix
180. John Cena vs JBL
181. Edge vs Jeff Hardy
182. The 2009 Royal Rumble: Randy Orton

-----1/21-----

WWE SmackDown (1/1/10)
183. CM Punk vs Matt Hardy
184. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
185. The Great Khali vs Carolina Panther
186. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
187. Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix
188. Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho
189. Batista vs R-Truth

WWE NXT (1/21/15)
190. Finn Bàlor vs Curtis Axel
191. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
192. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs The Vaudevillians 
193. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze

-----1/22-----

WWE SmackDown (7/2/10)
194. Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler
195. Kane vs Luke Gallows
196. MVP vs Chavo Guerrero
197. Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool
198. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Cody Rhodes & Jack Swagger

WWE SmackDown (1/22/15)
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
200. Ryback vs Rusev
201. Brie Bella vs Naomi
202. Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
203. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

-----1/23-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/23/15)
204. 2015 Feast Or Fired Match: Austin Aries, Magnus, Robbie E, Rockstar Spud
205. Gail Kim vs Havok
206. Koya vs Tigre Uno
207. EC3 vs Jeremy Borash
208. Matt Hardy vs James Storm
209. Eric Young & Low Ki vs Bobby Roode & Kurt Angle
210. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King

-----1/24-----

WCW Uncensored (1998)
211. Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero
212. Juventud Guerrera vs Konnan
213. Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko
214. Scott Steiner vs Lex Luger
215. DDP vs Raven vs Chris Benoit
216. The Giant vs Kevin Nash
217. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning
218. Sting vs Scott Hall

WWF Monday Night RAW (3/18/96)
219. British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts
220. Goldust vs Fatu
221. Diesel vs Barry Horowitz
222. Bret Hart vs Tatanka

WWF Saturday Night's Main Event XXXI (11/14/92)
223. Ultimate Maniacs vs Money INC
224. Shawn Michaels vs British Bulldog
225. Bret Hart vs Papa Shango

WWE Great American Bash 2005
226. Heidenreich & Animal vs MNM
227. Booker T vs Christian
228. Orlando Jordan vs Chris Benoit
229. The Undertaker vs Muhammad Hassan
230. The Mexicools vs Blue World Order
231. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
232. Melina vs Torrie Wilson
233. JBL vs Batista 

-----1/25-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/15)
234. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
235. The Ascension vs New Age Outlaws
236. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
237. The Bella Twins vs Paige & Natalya
238. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins
239. The Worst Royal Rumble Match Of All Time: Roman Reigns

-----1/27-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1993)
240. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
241. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty 
242. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman 
243. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
244. The 1993 Royal Rumble Match: Yokozuna 

WWE Bragging Rights (10/24/10)
245. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
246. Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes vs John Cena & David Otunga
247. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Goldust
248. Layla vs Natalya 
249. Undertaker vs Kane
250. Team SmackDown vs Team RAW
251. Wade Barrett vs John Cena

-----1/28-----

WCW Spring Stampede (1998)
252. Goldberg vs Saturn
253. Ultimo Dragon vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
254. Booker T vs Chris Benoit
255. Curt Hennig vs British Bulldog
256. Chris Jericho vs Prince Iaukea
257. Rick Steiner & Lex Luger vs Scott Steiner & Buff Bagwell
258. Psychosis vs La Parka
259. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs Roddy Piper & The Giant
260. Raven vs DDP
261. Randy Savage vs Sting

WWE NXT (1/28/15)
262. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
263. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
264. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
265. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey

-----1/29-----

WWE RAW (9/24/12)
266. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
267. Prime Time Players vs Santino Marella & Zack Ryder
268. Ryback vs The Miz
269. Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
270. Sheamus, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio, David Otunga & Ricardo Rodriguez 
271. Eve & Beth Phoenix vs Layla & Alicia Fox
272. Brodus Clay vs Tensai

WWE SmackDown (1/29/15)
273. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
274. Tyson Kidd vs Jey Uso
275. The Ascension vs Dust Brothers
276. Daniel Bryan vs Kane

WWF Royal Rumble (1/20/02)
277. Tazz & Spike Dudley vs The Dudley Boyz
278. William Regal vs Edge
279. Trish Stratus vs Jazz
280. Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon
281. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
282. The 2002 Royal Rumble Match: Triple H

-----1/30-----

TNA Destination Impact (1/30/15)
283. Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
284. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss
285. Bro-Mans vs RockStar Spud & Mandrews
286. Lashley vs Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries vs MVP





Spoiler: February



-----2/2-----

WWE RAW (2/2/15)

1. Big Show vs Roman Reigns
2. The Ascension vs Gold & Stardust
3. Ryback vs Luke Harper
4. Cesaro vs Jimmy Uso
5. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
6. Paige vs Alicia Fox
7. Sin Cara vs Miz
8. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
9. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins

-----2/3-----

GWF Major League Wrestling (7/7/92)
10. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs John Tatum & Rod Price
11. Scott Putski vs Black Bart
12. Steven Dane vs Chaz
12. The 15-Man Bunkhouse Stampede Match

-----2/4-----

ECW WrestlePalooza (5/3/98)
13. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs FBI 
14. Justin Credible vs Mikey Whipwreck
15. Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
16. Bam Bam Bigelow vs New Jack
17. Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs The Dudley Boyz
18. Rob Van Dam vs Sabu
19. Shane Douglas vs Al Snow

WWE NXT (2/4/15)
20. Carmella vs Emma
21. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin
22. Bailey vs Becky Lynch
23. Finn Bàlor vs Hideo Itami

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (10/15/83)
24. Junkyard Dog vs King Kong Bundy
25. Road Warriors vs Rick Rood & Art Crews
26. The Missing Link vs Rip Rogers
27. Buzz Sawyer vs Tim Horner
28. Jim Duggan vs Ted DiBiase 
29. Krusher Darsow vs Johnny Rich
30. Doug Vines & Boris Zurkhov vs George Weingroff & Magnum T.A.

-----2/5-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/25/92)
31. The Headshrinkers vs High Energy
32. Big Boss Man vs Nailz
33. Tatanka vs Rick Martel
34. Ric Flair & Razor Ramon vs Mr Perfect & Randy Savage
35. Yokozuna vs Virgil
36. The Nasty Boys & Natural Disasters vs Money INC & Beverly Brothers
37. Undertaker vs Kamala
38. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels 

WWE SmackDown (2/5/15)
39. Dolph Ziggler & Ryback vs Goldust & Stardust
40. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
41. Fandango vs Adam Rose
42. Roman Reigns vs Miz
43. Rusev vs Erick Rowan
44. Paige vs Alicia Fox
45. Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----2/6-----

TNA Lockdown (2/6/15)
46. The Revolution vs The Hardy Boyz
47. Awesome Kong vs Havok
48. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
49. Tyrus vs Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
50. Team Angle vs Beat Down Clan

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (1/14/82) 
51. The Monk vs Brian Blair
52. Ernie Ladd, Afa & Sica vs Junkyard Dog, Andre The Giant & Dusty 
Rhodes
53. Mr Olympia vs Zapata 
54. Ed Wiskowski vs Tommy Wright
55. Dick Murdock vs Bob Roop
56. Afa & Sica vs Frank Monte & Jesse Barr
57. Mike George vs Bob Orton Jr

NWA World Wide Wrestling (9/15/82)
58. Wahoo McDaniel & Jack Brisco vs Jim Dolphin & Ben Alexander
59. Paul Jones & Greg Valentine vs Mike Davis & Ron Richie
60. King Parsons vs Jos LeDuc
61. Bad Leroy Brown vs Pork Chop Cash
62. Mike Rotundo & Ricky Steamboat vs Juan Renoso & Ali Bey

-----2/8-----

WWF SummerSlam (8/29/88)
63. The British Bulldogs vs The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers 
64. Bad News Brown vs Ken Patera
65. Rick Rude vs Junkyard Dog
66. Powers Of Pain vs The Bolsheviks
67. Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man
68. Dino Bravo vs vs Don Muraco
69. Demolition vs Hart Foundation
70. Big Boss Man vs Koko B Ware
71. Jake Roberts vs Hercules 
72. The Mega Powers vs The Mega Bucks

-----2/9-----

WWE RAW (2/9/15)
73. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Big Show
74. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
75. Paige vs Brie Bella
76. Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler
77. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs Gold & Stardust
78. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
79. Sin Cara vs Damien Mizdow
80. Dean Ambrose vs Curtis Axel
81. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & J&J Security

MID-SOUTH Wrestling TV (11/85)
82. Steve Constance & Shawn O'Reilly vs The Bruise Brothers
83. Nick Patrick & Tommy Wright vs The Nightmare & Eddie Gilbert
84. Butch Reed vs Ricky Starr
85. Humongous vs Perry Jackson
86. Jake Roberts vs Lord Corsario 
87. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed

WCW Clash Of The Champions XX (9/2/92)
88. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
89. Arn Anderson & Bobby Eaton vs Dick Slater & Greg Valentine
90. Ron Simmons vs Cactus Jack
91. The Barbarian & Butch Reed vs Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes
92. Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Super Invader & Vader vs Sting, Nikita Koloff & Steiner Brothers

-----2/11-----

WWE NXT TakeOver Rival (2/11/15)
93. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze
94. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey
95. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
96. Finn Bàlor vs vs Adrian Neville
97. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch
98. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn

-----2/12-----

WWE SmackDown (2/12/15)
99. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
100. Paige vs Summer Rae
101. Adam Rose vs Fandango
102. Tag Team Turmoil Match: Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns

-----2/13-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/13/15)
103. Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries
104. Bram vs Crazzy Steve
105. EC3 & Tyrus vs Jeremy Borash, Mandrews & Rockstar Spud
106. Awesome Kong vs Madison Rayne 
107. MVP & Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle & Lashley

-----2/14-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/18/05)
108. Ric Flair vs Carlito
109. Torrie Wilson & Victoria vs Trish Stratus & Ashley
110. Big Show vs Snitsky
111. Shelton Benjamin vs Kerwin White
112. Matt Hardy vs Edge
113. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hurricane & Rosey 
114. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Masters
115. Kurt Angle vs John Cena

-----2/16-----

WWE RAW (2/16/15)
116. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper 
117. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods vs Gold & Stardust
118. Roman Reigns vs Kane
119. Paige vs Summer Rae
120. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
121. Bad News Barrett vs Damien Mizdow
122. Jimmy Uso & Naomi vs Natalya & Tyson Kidd
123. Big Show vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/17-----

WWF Survivor Series (1994)
124. The Bad Guys vs The Teamsters
125. The Royal Family vs Clowns 'R Us
126. Bob Backlund vs Bret Hart
127. The Million Dollar Team vs Guts & Glory
128. Undertaker vs Yokozuna

-----2/18-----

WWE NXT (2/16/15)
129. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson
130. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillians 
131. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants
132. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville 

-----2/19-----

WWE SmackDown (2/19/15)
133. Daniel Bryan vs Miz
134. Ryback vs Kane
135. Bad News Barrett vs R-Truth
136. The Ascension vs Boo Day
137. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper
138. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
139. Paige vs Cameron
140. Jimmy Uso vs Tyson Kidd
141. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----2/20-----

TNA Destination Impact (2/20/15)
142. Matt Hardy & The Wolves vs James Storm, Abyss & Manik
143. Grado vs Al Snow
144. Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love
145. Tommy Dreamer vs Eric Young
146. #1 Contenders Gauntlet Match 

-----2/22-----

WWE Fastlane (2/22/15)
147. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback
148. Goldust vs Stardust 
149. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
150. Nikki Bella vs Paige
151. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
152. Rusev vs John Cena
153. Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan

-----2/23-----

WWE RAW (2/23/15) 
154. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
155. Prime Time Players vs The Ascension
156. Brass Ring Club vs The Usos
157. Jack Swagger vs Stardust
158. Bella Twins vs Emma & Paige
159. Ryback vs Curtis Axel
160. Daniel Bryan & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----2/25-----

WWE NXT (2/25/15)
161. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey
162. Lucha Dragons vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
163. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger
164. Becky Lynch vs Bayley
165. Finn Bàlor vs The Brian Kendrick





Spoiler: March



-----3/2-----

WWE No Mercy (10/9/05)
1. Animal, Heidenreich & Christy Hemme vs MNM & Melina
2. Bobby Lashley vs Simon Dean
3. Chris Benoit vs Booker T vs Orlando Jordan vs Christian
4. Mr Kennedy vs Hardcore Holly
5. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
6. Randy & Bob Orton vs Undertaker
7. Juventud vs Nunzio
8. Batista vs Eddie Guerrero

WWE RAW (3/2/15)
9. Dean Ambrose vs Wade Barrett
10. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Naomi & The Usos
11. John Cena vs Curtis Axel
12. Paige vs Nikki Bella
13. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
14. Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns

-----3/4-----

WWE NXT (3/4/15)
15. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose
16. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins
17. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
18. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey
19. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte

-----3/9-----

WWE RAW (3/9/15)
20. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett
21. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust
22. Ryback & Erick Rowan vs Kane & Big Show
23. AJ Lee vs Summer Rae
24. Rusev vs Curtis Axel
25. Big E & Xavier Woods vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd
26. Naomi vs Natalya 
27. Los Matadores vs The Usos
28. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----3/11-----

WWE NXT (3/11/15)
29. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Lucha Dragons
30. Alexa Bliss vs Carmella
31. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker
32. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami

-----3/12-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E15) (2/18/15)
33. Mil Muertes vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
34. Ivelisse vs Angelico
35. El Texano Jr vs Super Fly
36. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star vs The Crew

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E16) (2/25/15)
37. Aerostar vs Drago
38. Cage vs Prince Puma
39. Pentagon Jr vs Vinny Massaro
40. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno

-----3/13----

TNA Destination Impact (3/13/15)
41. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young

-----3/16-----

WWE RAW (3/16/15)
42. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
43. Ryback vs The Miz
44. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
45. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
46. Battle Royal: Mark Henry
47. Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Stardust, Wade Barrett & Luke Harper
48. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins

-----3/18-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E19) (3/18/15)
49. Aerostar vs Drago
50. Big Ryck vs The Crew
51. Fenix vs Mil Muertes

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E17) (3/4/15) 
52. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
53. Big Ryck vs Sexy Star
54. Texano vs Alberto El Patron

WWE NXT (3/18/15)
55. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze
56. Wesley Blake vs Big Cass
57. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
58. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley

-----3/21-----

AAA Tijuana Event (3/20/15)
59. Perro Aguayo Jr & Manik vs Rey Mysterio Jr & Extreme Tiger

WWE Wrestlemania XXVIII (2012)
60. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan
61. Kane vs Randy Orton
62. Big Show vs Cody Rhodes
63. Kelly Kelly & Maria Menounos vs Beth Phoenix & Eve Torres
64. The Undertaker vs Triple H
65. Team Johnny vs Team Teddy
66. CM Punk vs Chris Jericho
67. The Rock vs John Cena 

-----3/23-----

WWE RAW (3/23/15)
68. Dean Ambrose & R-Truth vs Stardust & Luke Harper
69. Ryback, Erick Rowan, Zack Ryder & Prime Time Players vs Miz, Damien Mizdow, Adam Rose & The Ascension 
70. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security
71. Nikki Bella vs Paige
72. Los Matadores vs Brass Ring Club
73. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
74. Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan

-----3/25-----

AAA Lucha Underground (S1E20) (3/25/15)
75. Angelico vs Son Of Havoc
76. Alberto El Patron vs Texano
77. Prince Puma vs Cage

WWE NXT (3/25/15)
78. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
79. Kevin Owens vs Finn Bàlor

-----3/26-----

WWF WrestleMania 18 (3/17/02)
80. Rob Van Dam vs William Regal
81. DDP vs Christian
82. Goldust vs Maven
83. The Hurricane vs Spike Dudley
84. Kurt Angle vs Kane
85. Ric Flair vs Undertaker
86. Edge vs Booker T
87. Molly Holly vs The Hurricane
88. Steve Austin vs Scott Hall
89. Billy & Chuck vs APA vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
90. The Rock vs Hollywood Hogan
91. Jazz vs Trish Stratus vs Lita
92. Triple H vs Chris Jericho 

-----3/29-----

WWE WrestleMania 31 (3/29/15)
93. Brass Ring Club vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs New Day
94. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 2: Big Show
95. Daniel Bryan vs Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler vs Stardust
96. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins 
97. Triple H vs Sting
98. AJ Lee & Paige vs Bella Twins
99. John Cena vs Rusev
100. Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt
101. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----3/30-----

WWE RAW (3/3/15)
102. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler
103. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs New Day vs Brass Ring Club 
104. Mizdow vs Stardust
105. Neville vs Curtis Axel
106. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose
107. AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs Natalya & Bella Twins
108. Rusev vs Goldust
109. Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs Kane, Seth Rollins & Big Show





Spoiler: April



-----4/1-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/1/15)
1. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico
2. Drago vs Aero Star
3. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Pentagon Jr, Sexy Star & Super Fly

WWE NXT (4/1/15)
4. Rhyno vs Jesus De Leon
5. Bayley vs Emma
6. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons
7. Jason Jordan vs Tye Dillinger
8. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami

-----4/2-----

WWE SmackDown (4/2/15)
9. Randy Orton vs Big Show
10. Natalya vs Naomi
11. Miz vs R-Truth
12. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
13. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan

-----4/6-----

WWE RAW (4/6/15)
14. Randy Orton vs Kane
15. Seth Rollins vs Neville
16. John Cena vs Stardust
17. Paige & Naomi vs Bella Twins
18. Ryback vs Luke Harper
19. Lucha Dragons vs New Day
20. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
21. Sheamus vs Mark Henry
22. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow
23. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Ryback

-----4/8-----

FSW Worldwide Wrestling Show (10/6/14)
24. Manubu Nakanishi, Mitsuhide Hirasawa, Riki Choshu & Wataru Inoue vs Tomoaki Honma, Tomohiro Ishi, Takashi Iizuka & Karl Anderson (NJPW)
25. Hirooki Goto vs Takashi Sugiura (NJPW)

AAA Lucha Undeground (4/8/15)
26. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs Aero Star, Drago & Fenix
27. Sexy Star vs Super Fly
28. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno

WWE NXT (4/8/15)
29. Hideo Itami vs Neville
30. Finn Bàlor vs Tyler Breeze
31. Hideo Itami vs Finn Bàlor

-----4/13-----

WWE RAW (4/13/15)
32. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett
33. #1 Contender Diva's Battle Royal: Paige
34. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
35. Randy Orton vs Cesaro
36. Randy Orton vs Brass Ring Club
37. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose
38. Stardust vs Fandango
39. Seth Rollins vs Kane
40. Damien Mizdow vs Miz
41. Ryback vs Luke Harper
42. Dolph Ziggler vs Neville

-----4/15-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/15/15)
43. Cage, King Cuerno & Texano vs Johnny Mundo, Prince Puma & 
44. The Mack vs Son Of Havoc vs Cage
45. Aero Star vs Drago

-----4/20-----

WWE RAW (4/20/15)
46. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
47. New Day vs Lucha Dragons
48. Fandango vs Curtis Axel
49. Naomi vs Brie Bella
50. Sheamus vs Zack Ryder
51. John Cena vs Kane
52. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow
53. Ryback vs Adam Rose
54. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler

-----4/22-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/22/15)
55. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr
56. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs Killshot, Big Ryck & The Mack vs Cage, King Cuerno & Texano
57. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs The Crew

-----4/26-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/26/15)
58. Neville vs Bad News Barrett
59. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus
61. New Day vs Brass Ring Club
62. John Cena vs Rusev
63. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
64. Roman Reigns vs Big Show
65. Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton

-----4/27-----

WWE RAW (4/27/15)
66. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
67. Big E vs Tyson Kidd
68. Ryback vs Bo Dallas
69. R-Truth vs Stardust
70. Adam Rose vs Fandango
71. Naomi vs Brie Bella
72. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose
73. Neville vs Luke Harper
74. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane

-----4/29-----

AAA Lucha Underground (4/22/15)
75. Fenix vs Killshot
76. Argenis vs Famous B vs Ricky Mandel vs Vinny Massaro
77. Hernandez vs Cage vs King Cuerno
78. Prince Puma vs Drago





Spoiler: May



-----5/4-----

WWE RAW (5/4/15)
1. New Day vs Randy Orton & Roman Reigns
2. Brass Ring Club vs The Ascension
3. Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins
4. Rusev vs Fandango
5. Stardust vs R-Truth
6. John Cena vs Sami Zayn
7. Bad News Barrett & Sheamus vs Neville & Dolph Ziggler
8. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----5/6-----

AAA Lucha Underground (5/6/15)
9. The Crew vs Angelico & Son Of Havoc
10. DelAvar Daivari vs Texano
11. Cage & King Cuerno vs Hernandez & Prince Puma
12. Alberto El Patron vs Johnny Mundo

-----5/8-----

TNA Destination Impact (5/8/15)
13. EC3 vs Mr Anderson
14. Drew Galloway vs MVP
15. The Doll House vs Gail Kim & Awesome Kong
16. Kurt Angle vs Eric Young

-----5/11-----

WWE RAW (5/11/15)
17. Dean Ambrose vs J&J Security
18. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
19. Erick Rowan vs Fandango 
20. Neville vs John Cena
21. Kane vs Roman Reigns
22. Tamina vs Brie Bella
23. Damien Sandow vs Curtis Axel
24. Cesaro vs Big E
25. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins

-----5/13-----

AAA Lucha Underground (5/13/15)
26. Aero Star vs Jack Evans
27. Fenix vs Cage vs Killshot vs King Cuerno vs Pentagon Jr vs Sexy Star vs The Mack
28. Hernandez vs Alberto El Patron

WWE NXT (5/13/15)
29. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin
30. Sasha Banks vs KC Cassidy
31. Alexa Bliss vs Carmella
32. Tyler Breeze & Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami & Finn Bálor

-----5/17-----

WWE Payback (5/17/15)
33. R-Truth vs Stardust
34. The Ascension vs The Mega Powers
35. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
36. The New Day vs Brass Ring Club
37. Bray Wyatt vs Ryback 
38. John Cena vs Rusev
39. Naomi & Tamina vs Bella Twins
40. Neville vs King Barrett 
41. Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----5/18-----

WWE RAW (5/18/15)
42. Sheamus vs Ryback
43. Bad News Barrett vs Neville
44. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
45. Brass Ring Club vs New Day
46. Dolph Ziggler vs Stardust
47. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Fandango & Zack Ryder
48. Nikki Bella vs Naomi

-----5/20-----

WWE NXT Takeover: Unstoppable (5/20/15)
49. Finn Bálor vs Tyler Breeze
50. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley
51. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin
52. Blake & Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
53. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
54. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn 

AAA Lucha Underground (5/20/15)
55. Prince Puma vs Marty Martinez
56. Texano vs DelAvar Daivari
57. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc vs The Crew

-----5/25-----

WWE RAW (5/25/15)
58. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins & Kane
59. Rusev vs R-Truth
60. Ryback vs King Barrett
61. Neville vs Stardust
62. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
63. John Cena vs Zack Ryder
64. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
65. New Day vs Brass Ring Club, Prime Time Players, Los Matadores, Ascension and Lucha Dragons 

-----5/27-----

AAA Lucha Underground
66. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star
67. Prince Puma vs Hernandez 
68. Mil Muertes vs Fenix

WWE NXT (5/27/15)
69. Emma vs Bayley
70. Blake & Murphy vs Mike Rallis & Elias Samson
71. Finn Bálor vs Tye Dillinger
72. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe

-----5/31-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (5/31/15)
73. Stardust vs Zack Ryder
74. New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs Brass Ring Club vs Prime Time Players vs The Ascension vs Los Matadores
75. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi
76. Kevin Owens vs John Cena
77. Neville vs Bo Dallas
78. Ryback vs R-Truth vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs King Barrett
79. Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of June

Summerslam 2008 - 7 matches (MVP/Hardy, Marella and Phoenix/Kingston and James, Hardy/Henry, Punk/JBL, HHH/Khali, Batista/Cena)

Survivor Series 2008 - 6 matches (Elimination Match, Elimination Match, Undertaker/Big Show, Elimination Match, Triple Threat, Jericho/Cena)

Money in the Bank 2015 - 6 matches (MITB, Nikki/Paige, Show/Ryback, Cena/Owens, Prime Time/New Day, Rollins/Ambrose)

Total for 1st half of June - 19 matches
Year to date total - 276 matches


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of June

Royal Rumble 2009 - 5 matches (Swagger/Hardy, Melina/Phoenix, Cena/JBL, Edge/Hardy, Royal Rumble Match)

Best in the World 2015 - 8 matches (Brisco/Dijak, Decade/Sydal and ACH, Castle/Young, War Machine/CnC, Three-Way, Addiction/ReDRagon, 6-man tag, Brisco/Lethal)

Smackdown 6/24 - 5 matches (Sheamus/Ziggler, Fox/Naomi, Ryback/Kane, 8-man tag, Rollins/Ambrose)

Raw 6/29 - 8 matches (Show/Henry, Ryback/Miz, Paige/Fox, Cena/Cesaro, 8-man tag, Sheamus/Neville, Barrett/Swagger, Kane and Rollins/Ambrose and Reigns)

Second half of June - 26 matches
Year to Date Total - 302 matches


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: June



*** JUNE ***



(01/06/2015)

- WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 (31/05/2015)
373. Lucha Dragons vs. Ascension vs. Prime Time Players vs. New Day vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores
374. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
375. Bo Dallas vs. Neville
376. Mark Henry vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. King Barrett vs. Sheamus vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback
377. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose


(15/05/2015)

- WWE RAW #1150 (08/06/2015)
378. Kevin Owens vs. Neville
- WWE Money In The Bank 2015 (14/06/2015)
379. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Neville vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
380. Big Show vs. Ryback
381. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
382. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins 

(16/06/2015)

- WWE RAW #1151 (15/06/2015)
383. Dean Ambrose vs. Sheamus
384. Kevin Owens vs. Dolph Ziggler


(20/06/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #825 (18/06/2015)
385. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro


(23/06/2015)

- WWE RAW #1152 (22/06/2015)
386. Kane vs. Dean Ambrose


(26/06/2015)

- Lucha Underground #21 (01/04/2015)
387. Angelico vs. Johnny Mundo
388. Drago vs. Aerostar
389. Sexy Star, Pentagon Jr & Super Fly vs. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack
- Lucha Underground #22 (08/04/2015)
390. Son Of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Drago, Aerostar & Fenix
391. Super Fly vs. Sexy Star
392. King Cuerno vs. Prince Puma
- Lucha Underground #23 (15/04/2015)
393. King Cuerno, Texano & Cage vs. Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez
394. The Mack vs. Cage vs. Son Of Havoc
395. Aerostar vs. Drago
- Lucha Underground #24 (22/04/2015)
396. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr.
397. Texano, Cage & King Cuerno vs. Angelico, Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse vs. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack
398. Son Of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs. Cortez Castro, Mr. Cisco & Bael
- Lucha Underground #25 (29/04/2015)
399. Fenix vs. Killshot
400. Hernandez vs. King Cuerno vs. Cage
401. Drago vs. Prince Puma


(27/06/2015)

- Lucha Underground #26 (06/05/2015)
402. Angelico & Son Of Havoc vs. Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco
403. Prince Puma & Hernandez vs. King Cuerno & Cage
404. Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo

(28/06/2015)

- Lucha Underground #27 (13/05/2015)
405. Aerostar vs. Jack Evans
406. Killshot vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Fenix vs. Sexy Star vs. The Mack vs. Cage vs. King Cuerno
407. Alberto El Patron vs. Hernandez
- Lucha Underground #28 (20/05/2015)
408. Marty Martinez vs. Prince Puma
409. Delavar Daivari vs. Texano
410. Son Of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs. Cortez Castro, Mr. Cisco & Bael
- Lucha Underground #29 (27/05/2015)
411. Aerostar vs. Johnny Mundo
412. Prince Puma vs. Hernandez
413. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix

(29/06/2015)

- Lucha Underground #30 (03/06/2015)
414. Jack Evans vs. Argenis
415. Delavar Daivari, Big Ryck & Cage vs. Son Of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico
416. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr.
- Lucha Underground #31 (10/06/2015)
417. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
418. Barrio *****, Trece & El Siniestro de la Muerte vs. Bengala, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata
419. Drago vs. Cage vs. Hernandez vs. King Cuerno


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 869 Matches as of 7/6/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)


----------



## Jaywhy619 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm doing this late, but I'm interested to see how many i actually watch, hopefully i'll keep doing it



Spoiler: Starting on 7/8/15 with 103 matches



1. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii, NJPW G1 Climax 23, 8/2/13
2. Motor City Machine Guns vs the Briscoe Bros, ROH Good Times, Great Memories, 4/28/07
3. Sasha Banks and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke, NXT 8/8/15
4. Marcus Louis vs Solomon Crowe, NXT 8/8/15
5. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy, NXT 8/8/15
6. The Shield vs the Wyatt Family, WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
7. Shane Haste and Mikey Nicholls vs Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiara, NOAH New Year Navigation 2015
8. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, ROH War of the Worlds 2015 Night 2
9. Colt Cabana and El Generico vs Kevin Steen and Steve Corino, ROH The Big Bang 4/3/10
10. The Young Bucks vs Eddie Edwards and Roderick Strong, PWG Mystery Vortex 1, 2012
11. Son of Havoc vs Mil Muertes, Lucha Underground 7/8/15
12. the Mack vs Cage, Lucha Underground 7/8/15
13. Johnny Mundo, Hernandez, Superfly, and Jack Evans vs Alberto El Patron, Drago, Sexy Star, and Aerostar, Lucha Underground 7/8/15
14. Sami Calihan vs Drake Younger, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
15. Colt Cabana vs Kevin Steen, ROH Supercard of Honor 5
16. the Young Bucks vs reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice, NJPW Dominion 2015
17. Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura, NJPW Dominion 2015
18. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
19. reDRagon and Michael Elgin vs the Kingdom, ROH TV 7/8/15
20. Colt Cabana and El Generico vs Kevin Steen and Steve Corino ROH TV episode 67
21. Randy Orton and Ryback vs Big Show and Sheamus, WWE Raw 7/13/15
22. Kenny Omega vs Kushida, NJPW Dominion 2015
23. The Prime Time Players and Mark Henry vs the New Day, WWE Raw 7/13/15
24. Cesaro vs Kevin Owens vs Rusev, WWE RAW 7/13/15
25. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles, NJPW Dominion 2015
26. Adrian Neville vs Stardust, WWE Raw 7/13/15
27. John Cena vs Rusev, WWE Raw 7/13/15
28. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick, Beyond Wrestling, C*4 Crossing the Line
29. Jeff Hardy vs Abyss vs Rhino vs Sabu, TNA Bound for Glory 2005
30. Austin Aries vs Alex Shelley vs Sonjay Dutt vs Roderick Strong, TNA Bound for Glory 2005 Pre-Show
31. Abyss vs AJ Styles, TNA Lockdown 2005
32. Team Tremendous vs the Beaver Boys, PWG DDT4 2015
33. Rich Swann and Ricochet vs Drew Gulak and Biff Busick, PWG DDT4 2015
34. Matt Sydal and Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee, PWG DDT4 2015
35. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page, ROH TV 7/15/15
36. Will Ferrera vs Silas Young, ROH TV 7/15/15
37. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe, ROH TV 7/15/15
38. Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs Elias Samson and Steve Cutler NXT 7/15/15
39. Blake and Murphy vs. Angelo Dawkins and Sawyer Fulton, NXT 7/15/15
40. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks, NXT 7/15/15
41. Charlotte vs Natalya, NXT Takeover
42. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia, PWG DDT4 2015
43. The Beaver Boys vs the Monster Mafia, PWG DDT4 2015
44. CIMA, Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino, Dragon Gate 7/2/15
45. Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett vs Ricochet and Rich Swann, PWG DDT4 2015
46. Johnny Gargano vs TJ Perkins, PWG DDT4 2015
47. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage vs Chris Hero, PWG DDT4 2015
48. Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee vs the Beaver Boys, PWG DDT4 2015
49. Doc Gallows vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 1
50. Toru Yano vs Togi Makabe, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 1
51. Charlotte vs Brie Bella, WWE Raw 7/20/15
52. Los Matadores vs the Prime Time Players, WWE Raw 7/20/15
53. the Miz vs the Big Show WWE Raw 7/20/15
54. Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper, WWE Raw 7/20/15
55. Sasha Banks and Naomi vs Becky Lynch and Paige, WWE Raw 7/20/15
56. John Cena, Randy Orton and Cesaro vs Rusev, Sheamus and Kevin Owens, WWE Raw 7/20/15
57. Tetsuya Naito vs Bad Luck Fale, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 1
58. Katsuyori Shibata vs AJ Styles, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 1
59. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 1
60. Scorpio Sky vs Joey Ryan, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
61. Eva Marie vs KC Cassidy, NXT 7/22/15
62. Baron Corbin vs Jobber, NXT 7/22/15
63. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis, NXT 7/22/15
64. Bayley vs Emma, NXT 7/22/15
65. The Vaudevillians vs. Angelo Dawkins and Sawyer Fulton, NXT 7/22/15
66. Matt Sydal and Ricochet vs Yamato and Naruki Doi, Dragon Gate Kobe World 2015
67. Johnny Mundo vs Texano Jr, Lucha Underground 7/22/15
68. The Mack vs Cage, Lucha Underground 7/22/15
69. Aztec Medallion Battle Royal, Lucha Underground 7/22/15
70. Kevin Steen vs Tyler Black, ROH Salvation 2010
71. B-Boy vs Brian Cage vs TJ Perkins vs Willie Mack, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
72. Akira Tozawa vs Eita, Dragon Gate Kobe World 2015
73. El Generico vs Rich Swann, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
74. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 3
75. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway, Evolve 35
76. the Kings of Wrestling vs Kevin Steen and Steve Corino, ROH Fate of an Angel 2
77. Kevin Owens vs Rusev, WWE Smackdown 7/23/15
78. Seth Rollins vs Cesaro, WWE Smackdown 7/23/15
79. Minoru Suzuki vs Kota ibushi, NJPW G1 Climax 2013 8/10/13
80. Bret Hart vs 123 Kid, WWF Raw 6/11/94
81. Roderick Strong and Eddie Edwards vs the Super Smash Bros, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
82. El Generico vs Kevin Steen, ROH Final Battle 2010
83. Dean Ambrose vs Big Show, WWE Raw 7/27/15
84. Neville vs Fandango, WWE Raw 7/27/15
85. Paige vs Sasha Banks, WWE Raw 7/27/15
86. Lucha Dragons vs Los Matadores, WWE Raw 7/27/15
87. Charlotte and Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox, WWE Raw 7/27/15
88. Randy Orton vs Kevin Owens, WWE Raw 7/27/15
89. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 7/27/15
90. Cedric Alexander vs Moose, ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 
91. Roppungi Vice vs the Briscoes, ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII
92. Dalton Castle vs Adam Castle, ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII
93. Bobby Fish vs Adam Cole, ROH Aftershock Tour: Hopkins
94. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano, NJPW G1 Climax Day 3, 2015
95. Katsuyori Shibata vs Tetsuya Naito, NJPW G1 Climax Day 3, 2015
96. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata, NJPW G1 Climax Day 5, 2015
97. Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles, NJPW G1 Climax Day 5, 2015
98. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito, NJPW G1 Climax Day 5, 2015
99. Hirooki Goto vs Tomoaki Honma, NJPW G1 Climax Day 6
100. Tomohiro Ishii vs Karl Anderson, NJPW G1 Climax Day 6, 2015
101. The Mack vs Cage, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
102. Ivelisse, Son of Havoc, and Angelico vs the Disciples of Death, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
103. Drago vs Hernandez, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015





Spoiler: August with 134 matches



1. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino, ROH Final Battle 2011
2. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole, PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
3. Kevin Steen vs Paul London, PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1
4. Uhaa Nation vs Ricochet, Evolve 35
5. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy vs Dash Wilder and Scott Dawson, NXT 7/29/15
6. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs. Elias Sampson & Levis Valenzuela Jr., NXT 7/29/15
7. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte, NXT 7/29/15
8. Kevin Owens vs Martin Stone, NXT 7/29/15
9. The Vaudvillains vs. Blake and Murphy, NXT 7/29/15
10. Sonjay Dutt vs Senshi vs Petey William vs Shark Boy vs Jay Lethal vs Alex Shelley, TNA Slammiversary 2006
11. Jimmy Jacobs vs Kevin Steen, ROH 10th Anniversary Show 2010
12. Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 7
13. Neville vs Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 8/3/15
14. Lucha Dragons and Los Matadores vs New Day and the Ascension, WWE Raw 8/3/15
15. Charlotte and Becky Lynch vs the Bellas, WWE Raw 8/3/15
16. Mark Henry vs Rusev, WWE Raw 8/3/15
17. the Kings of Wrestling vs the American Wolves, ROH Revolution USA
18. Katsuyori Shibata vs Kota Ibushi, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 7
19. War Machine vs the Young Bucks, ROH 8/5/15
20. Cedric Alexander vs the Romantic Touch, ROH 8/5/15
21. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly, ROH 8/5/15
22. Future Shock vs the Addiction, ROH 8/5/15
23. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
24. Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
25. Aerostar vs Fenix vs Sexy Star vs Big Ryck vs Bengala vs Jack Evans vs King Cuerno, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
26. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes, Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha 2015
27. Michael Elgin vs Tomoaki Honma, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 8
28. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 8
29. Charlotte vs Bayley, NXT 8/5/15
30. Baron Corbin vs Jobber, NXT 8/5/15
31. Tyler Breeze vs Jobber, NXT 8/5/15
32. Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley vs. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder, NXT 8/5/15
33. Samoa Joe vs Rhyno, NXT 8/5/15
34. Austin Aries vs Rockstar Spud, Impact Wrestling 8/5/15
35. Team Bella vs Team Bad, WWE Raw 8/10/15
36. the New Day vs Los Matadores, WWE Raw 8/10/15
37. Cesaro vs Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton, WWE Raw 8/10/15
38. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper, WWE Raw 8/10/15
39. King Barrett vs Neville, WWE Raw 8/10/15
40. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 8/10/15
41. Togi Makabe vs Tetsuya Naito, NJPW G1 Claimx 2015 Day 9
42. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
43. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
44. Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
45. Mike Bailey vs Roderick Strong, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
46. Pentagon Jr vs Fenix vs Drago, Lucha Underground 11/12/14
47. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Toru Yano, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 9 
48. Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 9 
49. Brian Cage vs John Silver, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
50. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe, ROH 8/12/15
51. War Machine vs The House of Truth, ROH 8/12/15
52. Adam Page vs Jobber, ROH 8/12/15
53. the Kingdom vs reDRagon, ROH 8/12/15
54. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 10
55. Solomon Crowe vs Tye Dillenger, NXT 8/12/15
56. Baron Corbin vs Jobber, NXT 8/12/15
57. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis, NXT 8/12/15
58. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch, NXT 8/12/15
59. the Young Bucks vs Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett, PWG Mystery Vortex 3
60. the Wolves vs Trevor Lee and Brian Myers, TNA 8/12/15
61. Sonjay Dutt vs Tigre Uno, TNA 8/12/15
62. Lashley vs Eric Young vs PJ Black vs Chris Mordetsky vs Robbie E, TNA 8/12/15
63. Sheamus and Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton and Cesaro, WWE Raw 8/17/15
64. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson, G1 Climax 25 2015 Day 14
65. Luke Harper vs Roman Reigns, WWE Raw 8/17/15
66. Becky Lynch vs Tamina, WWE Raw 8/17/15
67. Rusev vs Mark Henry, WWE Raw 8/17/15
68. Ryback vs the Miz, WWE Raw 8/17/15
69. Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 15
70. AJ Styles vs Bad Luck Fale, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 15
71. Prime Time Players and Lucha Dragons vs New Day and Los Matadores, WWE Raw 8/17/15
72. Sasha Banks vs Nikki Bella, WWE Raw 8/17/15
73. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Team Tremendous, PWG Threemendous 4
74. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano, PWG Threemendous 4
75. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett, PWG Threemendous 4
76. Tyler Breeze vs Jobber, NXT 8/19/15
77. Mojo Rawley, Zack Ryder, Enzo Amore, and Colin Cassidy vs Jobbers NXT 8/19/15
78. Samoa Joe vs Jobber, NXT 8/19/15
79. Blake and Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins, NXT 8/19/15
80. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady, Zack Ryder and Mojo Rawley vs Jason Jordan, Chad Gable, Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
81. Eva Marie vs Carmella, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
82. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
83. Emma vs Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Dana Brooke
84. Jushin Thunder Liger vs Tyler Breeze, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
85. the Vaudevillains vs Blake and Murphy, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
86. Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillenger, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
87. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
88. Bayley vs Sasha Banks, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
89. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens, NXT Takeover: Brooklyn
90. Sheamus vs Randy Orton, WWE Summeslam 2015
91. the New Day vs the Lucha Dragons vs the Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores, WWE Summeslam 2015
92. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev, WWE Summeslam 2015
93. Stardust and Wade Barrett vs Stephen Amell and Neville, WWE Summeslam 2015
94. Ryback vs the Big Show vs the Miz, WWE Summeslam 2015
95. Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper and Bray Wyatt, WWE Summeslam 2015
96. Seth Rollins vs John Cena, WWE Summeslam 2015
97. Team PCB vs Team BAD vs Team Bella, WWE Summeslam 2015
98. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro, WWE Summeslam 2015
99. the Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar, WWE Summeslam 2015
100. the New Day vs the Lucha Dragons, WWE Raw 8/24/15
101. Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper and Bray Wyatt, WWE Raw 8/24/15
102. Kazuchika Okada vs Yuji Nagata, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 16
105. Ken Shamrock vs Mark Henry, WWF 1/26/98
106. Al Snow and Steve Blackman vs Edge and Christian , WWF Raw 1/24/00
107. Chris Jericho vs Hardcore Holly, WWF Raw 1/24/00
108. Crash Holly and Viscera vs Too Cool, WWF Raw 1/24/00
109. Kane vs X-Pac, WWF Raw 1/24/00
110. the Hardy Boys vs the New Age Outlaws, WWF Raw 1/24/00
111. the Acolytes vs DLo Brown and the Godfather, WWF Raw 1/24/00
112. the Big Bossman vs Test, WWF Raw 1/24/00
113. Rikishi and the Rock vs Triple H and the Big Show, WWF Raw 1/24/00
114. Al Snow vs Billy Gunn, 105. Ken Shamrock vs Mark Henry, WWF 1/26/98
106. Al Snow and Steve Blackman vs Edge and Christian , WWF Raw 1/24/00
107. Chris Jericho vs Hardcore Holly, WWF Raw 1/24/00
108. Crash Holly and Viscera vs Too Cool, WWF Raw 1/24/00
109. Kane vs X-Pac, WWF Raw 1/24/00
110. the Hardy Boys vs the New Age Outlaws, WWF Raw 1/24/00
111. the Acolytes vs DLo Brown and the Godfather, WWF Raw 1/24/00
112. the Big Bossman vs Test, WWF Raw 1/24/00
113. Rikishi and the Rock vs Triple H and the Big Show, WWF Raw 1/24/00
114. Billy Gunn vs Al Snow, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
115. Edge and Christian vs the Dudleyz, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
116. Kane vs the Big Show, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
117. Too Cool vs the Godfather and DLo Brown, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
118. Test vs Gangrel, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
119. Taz vs the Mean Street Posse, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
120. Chris Jericho vs Crash Holly, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
121. the Rock vs Rikishi, WWF Smackdown 1/27/00
122. Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Raw 8/31/15
123. Becky Lynch vs Alicia Fox, WWE Raw 8/31/15
124. Ryback vs Big Show, WWE Raw 8/31/15
125. Charlotte vs Brie Bella, WWE Raw 8/31/15
126. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro, WWE Raw 8/31/15
127. Dean Ambrose vs Braun Strowman, WWE Raw 8/31/15
128. Paige vs Sasha Banks, WWE Raw 8/31/15
129. the New Day vs the Dudley Boyz, WWE Raw 8/31/15
130. Cactus Jack vs Chainsaw Charlie, WWF Raw 2/2/98
131. Owen Hart vs Billy Gunn, WWF Raw 2/2/98
132. Marc Mero vs Mosh, WWF Raw 2/2/98
133. Chainz vs Farooq, WWF Raw 2/2/98
134. Jack Evans and Angelico vs Drago and Fenix, AAA TV 6/8/13





Spoiler: September with 64 matches



1. the Ascension vs Rhyno and Baron Corbon, NXT 9/2/15
2. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants, NXT 9/2/15
3. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone,NXT 9/2/15
4. Eva Marie vs Billie Kay, NXT 9/2/15
5. Jason Jordan and Chad Gable vs Solomon Crowe and Neville, NXT 9/2/15
6. Sasha Banks vs Paige, WWE Raw 9/7/15
7. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs the Ascension, WWE Raw 9/7/15
8. Randy Orton vs Sheamus, WWE Raw 9/7/15
9. the Miz vs Cesaro, WWE Raw 9/7/15
10. John Cena and the Prime Time Players vs New Day and Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 9/7/15
11. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation, ROH Dragon Gate Challenge
12. Drake Younger vs Sami Calihan, PWG Mystery Vortex
13. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee, PWG Threemendous 4
14. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero, PWG Threemendous 4
15. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page, ROH 9/2/15
16. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander, ROH 9/2/15
17. Cheeseburger vs Brutal Bob Evans, ROH 9/2/15
18. Jay Lethal vs Hanson, ROH 9/2/15
19. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong, ROH 9/9/15
20. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Jimmy Uso vs the New Day, Smackdown 9/11/15
21. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 17
22. Team AAA vs the Genetlemen's Club, Chikara King of Trios Night 1
23. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazuchika Okada, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Day 18
24. Kazuchika Okada vs Roderick Strong, ROH Field of Honor 2015
25. reDRagon vs the Young Bucks, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Final Day
26. the New Day vs the Prime Time Players, WWE Raw 9/14/15
27. Charlotte vs Nikki Bella, WWE Raw 9/14/15
28. Cesaro vs Rusev, WWE Raw 9/14/15
29. Sting vs Big Show, WWE Raw 9/14/15
30. Sting and John Cena vs Big Show and Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 9/14/15
31. the Young Bucks vs Jack Evans and Angelico, PWG Threemendous 4
32. Carmella vs Peyton Royce,NXT 9/9/15
33. Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze and Bull Dempsey, NXT 9/9/15
34. Billie Kay vs Dana Brooke, NXT 9/9/15
35. Finn Balor and Samoa Joe vs the Lucha Dragons, NXT 9/9/15
36. Fenix and Myzteziz vs Angelico and Jack Evans vs Lider and Pentagon Jr., AAA TV 1/24/15
37. The Cosmic Wasteland vs Neville and Lucha Dragons, WWE Night of Champions 2015
38. Kevin Owens vs Ryback, WWE Night of Champions 2015
39. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev, WWE Night of Champions 2015
40. the Dudley Boyz vs the New Day, WWE Night of Champions 2015
41. Charlotte vs Nikki Bella, WWE Night of Champions 2015
42. the Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Chris Jericho, WWE Night of Champions 2015
43. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, WWE Night of Champions 2015
44. Seth Rollins vs Sting, WWE Night of Champions 2015
45. Cosmic Wasteland vs Neville and Lucha Dragons, WWE Raw 9/21/15
46. Ryback vs Bo Dallas, WWE Raw 9/21/15
47. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 9/21/15
48. Team AAA vs Bullet Club, Chikara King of Trios Night 3
49. Tye Dillenger vs Danny Burch, NXT 9/16/15
50. Apollo Crews vs Solomon Crowe, NXT 9/16/15
51. Rhyno and Baron Corbin vs Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa, NXT 9/16/15
52. reDRagon vs the House of Truth, ROH 9/16/15
53. Dalton Castle vs Cedric Alexander, ROH 9/16/15
54. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
55. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
56. All Night Express vs the Briscoes, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
57. Moose vs Cedric Alexander, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
58. ACH vs Matt Stydal, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
59. Adam Cole vs AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
60. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly, ROH All Star Extravaganza 7
61. KENTA and Taiji Ishimori vs. Kota Ibushi and Naomichi Marufuji, NOAH
62. Kushida vs Ricochet, NJPW G1 Climax 2015 Final Day
63. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Smackdown 9/17/15
64. Tetsuya Naito vs Katsuyori Shibata, NJPW Destruction in Kobe
65. reDRagon vs Time Splitters, NJPW Destruction in Kobe





Spoiler: October with 77 matches



1. Kushida vs Matt Sydal, ROH 9/30/15
2. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Adam Cole, ROH 9/30/15
3. Finn Balor and Samoa Joe vs Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy, NXT 9/30/15
4. Johnny Gargano vs Apollo Crews, NXT 9/30/15
5. Dana Brooke and Emma vs Billie Kay and and Peyton Royce, NXT 9/30/15
6. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal, PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1
7. Rich Swann and Ricochet vs Samuray Del Sol and AR Fox, PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1
8. Trent? vs Roderick Strong, PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1
9. Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho, WWE MSG Live
10. Finn Balor and Samoa Joe vs Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder, NXT Takeover: Respect
11. Rhyno and Baron Corbin vs Jason Jordan and Chad Gable, NXT Takeover: Respect
12. Asuka vs Dana Brooke, NXT Takeover: Respect
13. Apollo Crews vs Tyler Breeze, NXT Takeover: Respect
14. Finn Balor and Samoa Joe vs Rhyno and Baron Corbin, NXT Takeover: Respect
15. Bayley vs Sasha Banks, NXT Takeover: Respect
16. Brian Cage vs Aerostar, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
17. Andrew Everett vs Biff Busick, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
18. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
19. Angelico and Jack Evans vs Rich Swannn and Richochet, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
20. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bad Luck Fale, NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2015
21. Matt Sydal vs Kenny Omega, NJPW King of Pro Wrestling
22. John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Raw 10/12/15
23. Kevin Owens vs Kalisto, WWE Raw 10/12/15
24. Kane vs Seth Rollins, WWE Raw 10/12/15
25. Trent vs Trevor Lee, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
26. Drago vs Pentagon Jr, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
27. Fenix vs Matt Sydal, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
28. EuroTrash vs Mount Rushmore 2.0, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 1
29. Marty Scurll vs Rich Swann, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
30. Angelico vs Jack Evans, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
31. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
32. Aero Star and Fenix vs Drago and Pentagon Jr, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
33. Drew Gulak vs Tommy End, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
34. Matt Sydal vs ACH, ROH 10/14/15
35. the New Age Outlaws vs Head Cheese, WWF Raw 1/31/00
36. Christian vs D-Von Dudley, WWF Raw 1/31/00
37. the Big Show vs Too Cool, WWF Raw 1/31/00
38. the Rock vs Kurt Angle, WWF Raw 1/31/00
39. X-Pac vs Chris Jericho, WWF Raw 1/31/00
40. the Hollys vs Viscera, WWF Raw 1/31/00
41.the Briscoes vs the Time Splitters, ROH Field of Honor 2015
42. New Day vs John Cena and the Dudleyz, WWE Raw 10/19/15
43. Nikkei Bella and Alicia Fox vs Naomi and Sasha Banks. WWE Raw 10/19/15
44. Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro, and Neville vs Rusev, Wade Barrett, and Sheamus, WWE Raw 10/19/15
45.the Shield vs the Wyatt Family, WWE Raw 10/19/15
46. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
47. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
48. The Young Bucks and Super Dragon vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett, and Trevor Lee, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 2
49. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
50. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
51. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurll, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
52. the VaudeVillains vs Angelo Dawkins and Sawyer Fulton, WWE NXT 10/14/15
53. Nia Jax vs Evie, WWE NXT 10/14/15
54. #1 Contender's Battle Royal, WWE NXT 10/14/15
55. Tommy End vs Mike Bailey, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
56. Pentagon Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
57. Will Osperay vs Matt Sydal, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
58. Super Dragon, Roderick Strong, and the Young Bucks vs Rich Swann, Ricochet, Angelico, and Fenix, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
59. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
60. Mike Bailey vs Will Osperay, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
61. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page, ROH 10/21/15
62. Aero Star, Chuck Taylor, Drew Galloway, Drew Gulak & Trent vs Andrew Everett, Drago, Mark Andrews, Timothy Thatcher & Tommaso Ciampa, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
63. Dolph Ziggler, Neville, and Cesaro vs Rusev, Wade Barrett, and Sheamus, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
64. Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
65. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
66. the New Day vs the Dudley Boyz, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
67. Seth Rollins vs Kane, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
68. Brock Lesnar vs the Undertaker, WWE Hell in a Cell 2015
69. Zach Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey, PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Night 3
70. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston, WWE Raw 10/26/15
71. Cesaro vs Kevin Owens, WWE Raw 10/26/15
72. Neville vs Alberto Del Rio, WWE Raw 10/26/15
73. Dolph Ziggler vs Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio, WWE Raw 10/26/15
74. Asuka vs Billie Kay, NXT 10/21/15
75. Danny Burch vs James Storm, NXT 10/21/15
76. Alexa Bliss vs Payton Royce, NXT 10/21/15
77. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe, NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2015





Spoiler: November with 91 matches



1. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada, NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2015
2. Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano, NXT 10/28/15
3. Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray, NXT 10/28/15
4. Asuka vs Cameron, NXT 11/4/15
5. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins, NXT 11/4/15
6. Eva Marie vs Marley, NXT 11/4/15
7. Apollo Crews vs Finn Balor, NXT 11/4/15
8. Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano, NXT 10/28/15
9. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards, TNA 11/4/15
10. Drew Galloway vs Roderick Strong, Evolve 36
11. Trevor Lee vs AR Fox, Evolve 37
12. Uhaa Nation vs Biff Busick, Evolve 37
13. the Young Bucks vs Silas Young and the Beer City Bruiser, ROH 11/4/15
14. the Young Bucks vs the Boys, ROH 11/4/15
15. Roderick Strong vs Will Ferrara, ROH 11/4/15
16. Adam Cole vs AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly, ROH 11/4/15
17. Roman Reigns vs Big Show, WWE Raw 11/9/15
18. Kevin Owens vs Titus O'Neil, WWE Raw 11/9/15
19. Becky Lynch vs Paige, WWE Raw 11/9/15
20. the Miz vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Raw 11/9/15
21. Natalya vs Naomi, WWE Raw 11/9/15
22. Sheamus vs Cesaro, WWE Raw 11/9/15
23. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze, WWE Raw 11/9/15
24. the New Day vs the Usos and Neville, WWE Raw 11/9/15
25. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero, WCW Nitro 3/3/97
26. Akira Tozawa vs Naoki Tanizaki vs Kotoka, Dragon Gate: Gate of Destiny
27. Karl Anderson vs Shinsuke Nakamura, NJPW Power Struggle 2015
28. Chris Jericho and Trish Stratus vs Molly Holly and Matt Hardy, WWE 2/9/04
29. Chris Benoit vs Ric Flair, WWE 2/9/04
30. Kane vs the Hurricane, WWE 2/9/04
31. Randy Orton vs Booker T vs Rob Van Dam, WWE 2/9/04
32. Ricochet vs Drew Galloway, Evolve 37
33. Kaleb Conley, Brian Cage & T.J. Perkins vs. Uhaa Nation, Ricochet & Rich Swann, Evolve 39
34. Chris Jericho vs Gangrel, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
35. X-Pac vs Dean Malenko, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
36. Jackie vs Harvey Wippleman, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
37. Kurt Angle vs Tazz vs the Rock, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
38. the New Age Outlaws vs Eddie Guerrero and Perry Saturn, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
39. Al Snow and Steve Blackman vs the Hollys, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
40. Rikishi vs the Big Show, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
41. Chris Benoit vs Triple H, WWF Smackdown 2/3/00
42. Neville vs Kevin Owens, WWE Raw 11/16/15
43. Tyler Breeze vs R-Truth, WWE Raw 11/16/15
44. Dolph Ziggler vs Dean Ambrose, WWE Raw 11/16/15
45. the New Day vs Ryback and the Usos, WWE Raw 11/16/15
46. Roman Reigns vs Cesaro, WWE Raw 11/16/15
47. the Ascension vs the Dudley Boyz, WWE Raw 11/16/15
48. Kalisto vs Alberto Del Rio, WWE Raw 11/16/15
49. Over Generation and Don Fuji vs Jimmyz, Dragon Gate: The Gate of Destiny 2015
50. the Hype Bros and Bayley vs Alexa Bliss, Buddy Murphy, and Wesley Blake, NXT 11/11/15
51. Deonna vs Nia Jax, NXT 11/11/15
52. Dash Wilder and Scott Dawson vs the VaudeVillains, NXT 11/11/15
53. Goldust, the Dudley Boyz, Titus O Neil, and Neville vs Stardust, the Ascension, Bo Dallas, and the Miz, WWE Survivor Series 2015
54. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio, WWE Survivor Series 2015
55. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens, WWE Survivor Series 2015
56. New Day, Wade Barrett, and Sheamus vs The Usos, the Lucha Dragons, and Ryback, WWE Survivor Series 2015
57. Charlotte vs Paige, WWE Survivor Series 2015
58. Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Survivor Series 2015
59. the Wyatt Family vs the Brothers of Destruction, WWE Survivor Series 2015
60. Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose, WWE Survivor Series 2015
61. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus, WWE Survivor Series 2015
62. Nia Jax vs Carmella, NXT 11/18/15
63. the Ascension vs Chad Gable and Jason Jordan, NXT 11/18/15
64. Emma vs Mary Kate, NXT 11/18/15
65. Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder vs Corey Hollis and John Skyler, NXT 11/18/15
66. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss, NXT 11/18/15
67. the Dudleyz vs Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper, WWE Raw 11/23/15
68. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch, WWE Raw 11/23/15
69. Neville vs Mark Henry, WWE Raw 11/23/15
70. The Cosmic Wasteland vs Goldust and the Prime Time Playerss, WWE Raw 11/23/15
71. Charlotte vs Paige, WWE Raw 11/23/15
72. Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler vs Kevin Owens and Tyler Breeze, WWE Raw 11/23/15
73. Rusev vs Roman Reigns, WWE Raw 11/23/15
74. the New Age Outlaws vs Edge and Christian, WWF Raw 2/7/00
75. Kurt Angle vs Mark Henry, WWF Raw 2/7/00
76. the Hollys vs APA, WWF Raw 2/7/00
77. Chris Jericho vs Viscera, WWF Raw 2/7/00
78. Jacqueline vs Luna, WWF Raw 2/7/00
79. the Dudley Boyz vs the Godfather and Dlo Brown, WWF Raw 2/7/00
80. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, Triple H, X-Pac vs Too Cool, Rikishi, the Rock, and Mick Foley, WWF Raw 2/7/00
81. Dash and Dawson vs the VaudeVillains, NXT 11/25/15
82. Apollo Crews vs Jesse Sorenson, NXT 11/25/15
83. Bayley vs Eva Marie, NXT 11/25/15
84. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze, WWE Raw 11/30/15
85. Ryback vs Rusev, WWE Raw 11/30/15
86. the Dudley Boyz and Tommy Dreamer vs the Wyatt Family, WWE Raw 11/30/15
87. Alberto Del Rio vs Goldust, WWE Raw 11/30/15
88. Lucha Dragons vs the Usos, WWE Raw 11/30/15
89. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus, WWE Raw 11/30/15
90. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch, WWE Raw 11/30/15
91. the League of Nations vs the Roman Empire, WWE Raw 11/30/15





Spoiler: December with 62 matches



1. Nia Jax vs Blue Pants, NXT 12/02/15
2. James Storm vs Adam Rose, NXT 12/02/15
3. Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs the Vaudevillains, NXT 12/02/15
4. Emma vs Liv Morgan, NXT 12/02/15
5. Samoa Joe vs Tommaso Ciampa, NXT 12/02/15
6. the League of Nations vs the Roman Empire vs the Dudley Boyz, Tommy Dreamer, and Rhyno vs the Wyatt Family, WWE Raw 12/7/15
7. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler, WWE Raw 12/7/15
8. Lucha Dragons vs New Day, WWE Raw 12/7/15
9. Rusev vs Ryback, WWE Raw 12/7/15
10. Jack Swagger vs Stardust, WWE Raw 12/7/15
11. Braun Strowman vs Tommy Dreamer, WWE Raw 12/7/15
12. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal, ROH 11/25/15
13. Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson, ROH Southern Hostility
14. the Briscoes vs Kevin Steen and El Generico, ROH Manhattan Mayhem 2
15. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart, WWF Raw 3/27/95
16. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Zigler, WWE Raw 12/14/15
17. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas, WWE Raw 12/14/15
18. Rusev and Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback and Jack Swagger, WWE Raw 12/14/15
19. Neville vs Tyler Breeze, WWE Raw 12/14/15
20. the Wyatt Family vs team ECW, WWE Raw 12/14/15
21. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus, WWE Raw 12/14/15
22. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch, WWE TLC 2015
23. the New Day vs the Usos vs the Lucha Dragons, WWE TLC 2015
24. Rusev vs Ryback, WWE TLC 2015
25. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger, WWE TLC 2015
26. the Wyatt Family vs Team ECW, WWE TLC 2015
27. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens, WWE TLC 2015
28. Charlotte vs Paige, WWE TLC 2015
29. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns, WWE TLC 2015
30. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy vs Corey Hollis and John Skyler, NXT 12/9/15
31. Asuka vs Deonna, NXT 12/9/15
32. Bayley vs Peyton Royce, NXT 12/9/15
33. Finn Balor and Apollo Crews vs Baron Corbin and Samoa Joe, NXT 12/9/15
34. Asuka vs Emma, NXT Takeover London
35. Dash and Dawson vs Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy, NXT Takeover London
36. Baron Corbin vs Apollo Crews, NXT Takeover London
37. Bayley vs Nia Jax, NXT Takeover London
38. Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe, NXT Takeover London
39. All Night Express vs the Young Bucks vs the Briscoes, ROH Final Battle 2015
40. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young, ROH Final Batle 2015
41. Moose vs Michael Elgin, ROH Final Batle 2015
42. the Addiction and Chris Sabin vs ACH, Matt Sydal, and Alex Shelley, ROH Final Batle 2015
43. Kurt Angle vs Val Venis, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
44. Perry Saturn vs Grandmaster Sexay, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
45. Edge and Christian vs the Dudley Boyz, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
46. Dean Malenko vs Scotty Too Hotty, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
47. Gangrel and Luna vs Jacqueline and Albert, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
48. Rikishi vs Chris Benoit, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
49. Head Cheese vs the Hardyz, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
50. Chris Jericho vs the Hollys, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
51. Kane vs Triple H and X-Pac, WWF Smackdown 2/10/00
52. D-Von Dudley vs Edge vs Matt Hardy, WWF Raw 2/14/00
53. the Road Dogg vs Grandmaster Sexay, WWF Raw 2/14/00
54. DLo Brown and the Godfather vs Head Cheese, WWF Raw 2/14/00
55. Chris Benoit vs the Rock, WWF Raw 2/14/00
56. Rikishi vs Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn, WWF Raw 2/14/00
57. Kane vs Triple H and Big Show, WWF Raw 2/14/00
58. the Young Bucks vs the Briscoes, ROH TV 12/11/15
59. the FBI vs Chris Chetti and Jerry Lynn, ECW Living Dangerously 1998
60. Doug Furnas vs Masato Tanaka, ECW Living Dangerously 1998
61. Rob Van Dam vs 2 Cold Scorpio, ECW Living Dangerously 1998
62. Spike Dudley and New Jack vs the Dudley Boyz vs Axl Rotton and Balls Mahoney, ECW Living Dangerously 1998





Spoiler: By Promotion with 531 matches overall



WWE/F - 223
NXT - 101
ROH - 57
TNA - 8
PWG - 61
NOAH - 2
NJPW - 42
Lucha Underground- 14
WCW - 1
ECW - 4
Dragon Gate - 5
Evolve - 7
Chikara - 2
AAA - 2
Beyond Wrestling - 1


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Update 



Spoiler: Matches January-July 8th 704



*01/01/2015
02/01/2015	*
1.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 31/1/2010) *** 1/2 
*03/01/2015 * 
2.	Jushin Liger & Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Taka Michinoku & Taichi & Desperado	(NJPW Big Pro Wrestling Festival 2015) * 1/2
*04/01/2015	* 
3.	15-Man New Japan Rumble (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
4.	reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
5.	Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Tomoaki Honma	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **
6.	Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste and Toru Yano vs. Davey Boy Smith, Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton X Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) ** 3/4
7.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/2
8.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
9.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
10.	Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 1/4
11.	AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) *** 3/4
12.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
13.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada	(NJPW WrestleKingdom IX) **** 3/4
*05/01/2015	* 
14.	Tetsuya Endo vs. HARASHIMA	(DDT New Year Lottery Special 2015) ** 3/4
15.	Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jay Briscoe (NOAH European Navigation 2008) *** 
*06/01/2015* 
16.	Go Shiozaki and Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa and Naomichi Marufuji	(NOAH European Navigation 2008)	*** 3/4
17.	Toru Yano and Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Years Dash 2015) ** 3/4
18.	Joe Doering vs. Go Shiozaki (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) *** 3/4
*07/01/2015* 
19.	TAKA Michinoku and Taichi vs. Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask IV	(NJPW New Years Dash 2015)	* 3/4
20.	Masanobu Fuchi, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Ultimo Dragon vs. Yohei Nakajima, Naoya Nomura & Yuma Aoyagi	(AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	* 3/4
21.	Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (NJPW Wrestling World 2004) *** 1/2
*08/01/2015 
09/01/2015 
10/01/2015 
11/01/2015* 
22.	Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao (AJPW New Years Wars 2015)	** 3/4
23.	KENSO vs. Ryuji Hijikata (AJPW New Years Wars 2015) **
24.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett	(WWE RAW 14/04/2014)	***
*12/01/2015* 
25.	Kurt Angle vs. MVP (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) **
26.	The Revolution vs. The Wolves (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
27.	Low Ki vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
28.	KnockOut Battle Royal (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) *
29.	Bobby Lashley vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 7/01/2015) ***
*13/01/2015 
14/01/2015 
15/01/2015* 
30.	Hideo Itami vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 07/01/2015)	***
31. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014)	***
32.	John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
33.	Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
34.	Hot And Spicy vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/2
35.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 
36.	Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
*16/01/2015	* 
37.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 12/06/2013) *** 1/2
38.	Axel Tischer vs. KUSHIDA	(wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/2
39.	Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
40.	Adam Cole vs. Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
41.	Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 3/4
42.	Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014	) *** 1/4
43.	Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/4
44.	Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
45.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
*17/01/2015	* 
46. Kim Ray and Ryuichi Kawakami vs. KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
47.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kurt Angle (NJPW 17/02/2008 ) *** 1/2
48.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 21/08/2013) *** 3/4
49.	Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT 22/05/2013) ***
50.	Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (WWE RAW 03/04/2000) * 3/4
51.	Bad News Barrett vs. Big E (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) *** 1/4
52.	Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 3/4
53. Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. K.C James and Idol Stevens (WWE No Mercy 2006) *** 1/4
54.	Axel Tischer vs. John Klinger (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
55.	Tommy End vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ****
*18/01/2015* 
56.	Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
57.	Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ***
58.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestlekingdom 7) **** 1/2
59.	Aaron Insane, Kim Ray and Sasa Keel vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker and Ryuichi Kawakami (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) **
60.	Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
61.	KUSHIDA and Toby Blunt vs. Michael Dante and Tommy End (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4
62.	Hot And Spicy vs. Matt Striker and Trent? (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) ** 1/2
63.	Chris Hero vs. Axel Tischer (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014) *** 1/4 
*19/01/2015 * 
64.	Kenta Kobashi and Homicide vs. Samoa Joe and Low Ki (ROH Unforgettable 2005) **** 1/2
65.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson (AJPW 05/03/1977) *** 1/2
66.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) * 1/2
67.	Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ** 1/2
68.	Mohammed Yone and Taiji Ishimori vs Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi (NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 
*20/01/2015 
21/01/2015	* 
69.	Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mil Máscaras	(AJPW 25/8/1977) **** 1/2
70.	Bradshaw, Farooq and Mideon vs. Edge, Christian and Gangrel (WWF Backlash 1997) ** 
71.	The Great Sasuke vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Super Juniors Cup 1994) **** 3/4
72.	Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe (IWA Necro vs. Joe) * 1/2
73.	The Funks vs. Billy Robinson and Horst Hoffman (AJPW 06/12/1977) *** 3/4
*22/01/2015* 
74.	Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Hell Freezes Over) *** 3/4
75.	Finn Balor vs. Curtis Axel (NXT 21/01/2015) * 3/4
76.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 21/01/2015) *** 1/4
77.	Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
78.	AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25) *** 3/4
*23/01/2015* 
79.	The Funks vs. Abdullah the Butcher and The Sheik (AJPW 15/12/1977) DUD
80.	Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV and Ángel de Oro vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Gedo and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) ** 1/2
81. KUSHIDA and Titron vs. OKUMURA and Barbaro Cavernario (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015	) ** 1/4
82.	Captain New Japan, Mascara Don and Máscara Dorada vs. Tetsuya Naito, Ryusuke Taguchi and La Sombra (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) **
83.	YOSHI HASHI vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW WrestleKingdom 6) **
84.	Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015 ) *** 1/4
85.	Mephisto vs. Stuka Jr. (NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
86.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Stigma and Mistico vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada and Pólvora	(NJPW Fantasticamania 18/01/2015) *** 1/4
87.	Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii and Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW World Tag League 2012) *** 1/2
88.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 9) ****
89.	Ric Flair vs. Antonio Inoki (NJPW Collision In Corea 1995) ** 1/4
*24/01/2015* 
90.	Ryback vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 22/01/2015) *** 1/4
*25/01/2015 
26/01/2015	* 
91.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ** 3/4
92.	Billy Gun and Road Dogg vs. Viktor and Konnor (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) *
93.	The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs The Usos (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) **
94.	Paige and Natalya vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) * 1/2
95.	Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) ****
96.	Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 2015) DUD
*27/01/2015	* 
97.	Captain New Japan vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2012) **
*28/01/2015	* 
98.	Total Rumble (WWW Total Rumble IV 2014) **
99.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler	(WWE Payback 2014) **** 1/4
100.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE TLC 2010) *** 1/2
101.	Noam Dar vs. AJ Styles (PWE 14/7/2012) *** 1/2
*29/01/2015	* 
102.	Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 28/01/2015) *** 1/4
103.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 28/0172015) 1/2*
*30/01/2015	* 
104.	Alex Shelley vs. Jay White	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
105.	Kyle O’Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***
106.	The Young Bucks vs. KUSHIDA and Máscara Dorada (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ** 1/2
107.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima and Jushin Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Tiger Mask	(NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
108.	Yuji Nagata, Togi Makabe, Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano and YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) *** 1/4
109.	Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada and Gedo (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) **
110.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga and Kenny Omega (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 1) ***

*31/01/2015 *
[/I]

*01/02/2015	* 

111.	Kofi Kingston and Big E vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) ** 1/2
112.	Erick Rowan vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) **
113.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 29/01/2015) *** 1/2
*02/02/2015 
03/02/2015	* 
114.	Luke Harper vs. Ryback (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 1/2
115.	Jimmy Uso vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) ** 3/4
116.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/4 
 117.	Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (WWE RAW 02/02/2015) *** 1/2
118. Daniel Bryan vs. The Great Khali (NXT 16/03/2010) DUD
119.	Sho Tanaka and Yohei Komatsu vs. reDragon (NJPW Road To The New Beginning Day 2) ** 1/2
*04/02/2015	* 
120.	Dangan Yankees vs. TMDK	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) ****
121.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima	(NOAH New Year Navigation 2015) *** 3/4
*05/02/2015* 
122.	Baron Corbin vs. Adrian Neville (NXT 04/02/2015) * 1/2
123.	Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor	(NXT 04/02/2015) *** 1/2
124.	Dolph Ziggler and Ryback vs. Stardust and Goldust (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) **
125.	Dean Ambrose vs. Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) *
126.	Erick Rowan vs. Rusev (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
127.	Paige vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) * 1/4
128.	Daniel Bryan vs. Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury and Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 05/02/2015) ** 3/4
*06/02/2015* 
129.	Curtis Axel vs. Cody Rhodes (WWE Superstars 21/2/2014) ***
*07/02/2015	* 
130.	The Hardys vs. Abyss and James Storm (TNA LockDown 2015) ** 1/4
131.	Awesome Kong vs. Havok	(TNA LockDown 2015) *
132.	Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/2
133.	Mandrews and Rockstar Spud vs. Tyrus (TNA LockDown 2015) * 1/2
134.	Kurt Angle, Gunner, Austin Aries and Bobby Lashley vs. MVP, Kenny King, Samoa Joe and Low Ki (TNA LockDown 2015) *** 1/4
135.	Sin Cara vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Justin Gabriel (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 3/4
136.	Kelly Kelly vs. Brie Bella (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) * 1/2
*08/02/2015 
09/02/2015 
10/02/2015 
11/02/2015	*
137.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/2
138.	Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Tiger Mask and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 1/4
139.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Rob Conway and Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ** 3/4
140.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ****
141.	reDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Young Bucks (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) **** 1/4
142.	Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
143.	Toru Yano, Kazuchika Okada and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) ***
144.	Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI HASHI and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
145.	Hirooki Goto and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 1/4
146.	AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 2015) *** 3/4
*12/02/2015 * 
147.	Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/4
148.	Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT TakeOver Rival) DUD
149.	Blake and Murphy vs. The Lucha Dragons (NXT TakeOver Rival) ***
150.	Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
151.	Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 1/2
152.	Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT TakeOver Rival) *** 3/4
*13/02/2015* 
153.	Big Show vs. Mark Henry (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) ** 1/4
154.	Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Alberto del Rio vs. R Truth vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/2
155.	Christian vs. Randy Orton (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) *** 1/4
156.	John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Money In The Bank 2011) **** 1/2
157.	HHH vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Big Show (WWE RAW 15/6/2009) **
*14/02/2015	* 
158.	El Patrón Alberto vs. Masakatsu Funaki (Wrestle 1 Keiji Muto 30th Anniversary ) * 3/4
159.	Lita vs. Mickie James	(WWE Cyber Sunday 2006) * 1/2
160.	The Rock and Chris Jericho vs. The Big Show and Chris Benoit (WWE RAW 22/1/2001) * 1/2
161.	Tetsuya Naito and Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
162.	Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/4
163.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Tama Tonga (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **
164.	Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) **** 1/4
165.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata	(NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 3/4
166.	Yohei Komatsu and Satoshi Kojima vs. Captain New Japan and Manabu Nakanishi (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) * 1/2
167.	reDragon vs. Tiger Mask and Jay White (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 
168.	The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega vs. Time Splitters and Máscara Dorada (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ***
169.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) ** 1/2
170.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway (NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 2015) *** 1/4
*15/02/2015 
16/02/2015 
17/02/2015 
18/02/2015 
19/02/2015	* 
171.	Rhino vs. Eliam Samson (NXT 18/02/2015) DUD
172.	Big Cass and Enzo Amore vs. The Vaudevillians	(NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/4
173.	Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants (NXT 18/02/2015) * 1/2
174.	Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville	(NXT 18/02/2015) *** 1/2
175.	AJ Styles and The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal, ACH and Cedric Alexander (ROH TV 14/2/2015)*** 1/2
*20/02/2015* 
176.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (NOAH Global Tag League Finals 2012) ** 1/2
*21/02/2015	* 
177.	GRADO vs. Al Snow (TNA Impact 20/02/2015) * 
178.	20 man Gauntlet Match (Impact! 20/2/2015) **
179.	Dean Ambrose vs. William Regal (FCW 1/7/2012) *** 3/4
180.	Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal (NXT 29/8/2012) *** 1/2
181.	Roman Reigns vs. CJ Parker (NXT 31/10/2012) * 1/2
182.	The Shield vs. Ryback, Daniel Bryan and Kane (WWE TLC 2012) ****
183.	The Smoking Gunns vs. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (WWE In Your House Mind Games 1996) **
184.	Chris Jericho vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit (WWE Wrestlemania XVI)*** 1/2
185.	Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) *** 1/4
186.	Daniel Bryan and Kane vs. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules 2013) ***
187.	Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs. The Usos (WWE Money In The Bank 2013) *** 1/2
188.	The Shield, Jack Swagger and Cesaro vs. The Usos, Goldust, Cody Rhodes and Rey Mysterio (WWE Survivor Series 2013) *** 1/4
189.	The Wyatt Family vs. The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) *** 3/4
190.	The Shield vs. Evolution (WWE Payback 2014) *** 1/4
*22/02/2015	* 
191.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/2
192.	Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton (WWE SummerSlam 2014) *** 1/4
193.	Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose (WWE RAW 18/08/2014) *** 1/2
194.	Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns (WWE 15/09/2014) ***
*23/02/2015	* 
195.	The Funks vs. Nick Bockwinkel and Blackjack Lanza (AJPW 5/12/1978) *** 1/2
196.	Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback and Eric Rowan (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ** 1/2
197.	Stardust vs. Goldust (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 
198.	Tyson Kidd and Cesaro vs. The Usos (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/4
199.	Paige vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Fast Lane 2015) **
200.	Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *
201.	John Cena vs. Rusev (WWE Fast Lane 2015) ***
202.	Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2015) *** 1/2
203.	The Wrecking Crew vs. The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Shynron and Princess KimberLee (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) * 1/2
204.	Nekken vs. Ophidian (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/2
205.	The Colony: Extreme Force vs. N_R_G (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) DUD
206.	Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Ultramantis Black (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 3/4
207.	The BDK and Soldier Ant vs. The Colony (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 1/4
208.	Kevin Kondron vs. Eddie Kingston (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *
209.	The Baitry vs. Hallowicked and Frightmare (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) ** 1/4
210.	Icarus vs. Chuck Taylor (CHIKARA A New Start 2015) *** 
211.	Kenny Omega vs. TAKA Michinoku (NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2013) ***
212.	The Hardy and Chris Benoit vs. MVP, Chavo Guerrero and Gregory Helms (WWE Smackdown 20/4/2007) **
*24/02/2015 
25/02/2015 
26/02/2015	* 
213.	Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey (NXT 25/02/2015) * 1/4
214.	Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dilinger (NXT 25/02/2015) DUD
215.	Finn Balor vs. Brian Kendrick (NXT 25/02/2015) *** 1/4
216.	Daniel Bryan vs. Bad News Barrett (WWE SmackDown 26/2/2015) ** 1/2
217.	Trevor Lee vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 36) ***
218.	Tim Donst and Jigsaw vs. Green Ant and Fire Ant (EVOLVE 29) ** 3/4
219.	Bobby Fish vs. Kyle O’Reilly (EVOLVE 1) ***
*27/02/2015	* 
220.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 
221.	KUSHIDA and Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado and Gedo (NJPW New Road 2015) * 1/2
222.	Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask IV and Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Road 2015) ** 1/4
223.	Captain New Japan and Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata and Hirooki Goto	(NJPW New Road 2015) ***
224.	Ryusuke Taguchi and Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/4 
*28/02/2015	* 
225.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii and Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Road 2015) *** 1/2
226.	Chuck Taylor vs. Cheech (EVOLVE 1) ** 3/4
227.	Arick Cannon vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 1) **
228.	Hiroshi Kumano vs. El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)* 1/4
229.	Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Jonah Rock vs. Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1)**
230.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1	*** 1/4
231.	Atsushi Kotoge, Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji and Taiji Ishimori vs. Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin, Taichi and TAKA Michinoku (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 12/1) ** 1/2
232.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Hitoshi Kumano vs. TAKA Michinoku, Taichi and El Desperado (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 
233.	Quiet Storm vs. Shelton Benjamin	NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1	**
234.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste, Mohammed Yone and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 18/1) ** 1/4
235.	Akitoshi Saito vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) * 1/2
236.	Daisuke Harada and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado and Shelton Benjamin (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 
237.	TAKA Michinoku vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2)** 1/2
238.	Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) ** 3/4
239.	Davey Boy Smith, Lance Archer and Minoru Suzuki vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste and Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 4/2) *** 1/4 
240.	Yoshiko vs. Act Yasukawa	(STARDOM Queen’s Shout 2015) DUD
241.	Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) *** 1/2
242.	Akitoshi Saito, Genba Hirayanagi and Takashi Sugiura vs. El Desperado, TAKA Michinoku and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) ** 
243.	Mohammed Yone, Naomichi Marufuji, Taiji Ishimori, Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin and Taichi (NOAH The First Navigation 2015 24/1) **
244.	Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. and Jonah Rock vs. Masashi Aoyagi, Yasu Kubota and Hide Kubota (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
245.	Shelton Benjamin vs. Mohammed Yone (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
246.	Takashi Sugiura vs. Takashi Iizuka (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) * 3/4
247.	Minoru Suzuki vs. Daisuke Harada (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) **
248.	Atushi Kotoge and Hitoshi Kumano vs. El Desperado and Taichi (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya) ** 1/2

*01/03/2015	* 

249.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. TAKA Michinoku	(NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya)	***
250.	Lance Archer and Davey Boy Smith vs. Shane Haste and Mikey Nicholls	(NOAH Great Voyage 2015 In Nagoya)	** 3/4
251.	Muhammed Yone and Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Yoshinari Ogawa and Zak Sabre Jr. (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2)	***
252.	Takeshi Morishima, Mayback Taniguchi and Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Hiroyoshi Tenza, Manabu Nakanishi and Yohei Komatsu (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ** 3/4
253. Atushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishumori and Hitoshi Kumano vs. Taichi, TAKA Michinoku and El Desperado (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ** 1/2
254.	Naomichi Marufuji and Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka (NOAH The Second Navigation 2015 22/2) ***
*2/3/2015 * 
255.	Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 24/2/2015) ***
256.	Stardust vs. Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 24/2/2015) ** 3/4
257.	Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper (WWE Superstars 27/2/2015) *** 
258.	Heath Slater and Curtis Axel vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) **
259.	Stardust vs. Zack Ryder (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) *
260.	Titus O’Neill vs. Adam Rose	(WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) DUD
261.	Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 17/2/2015) ***
262.	Cesaro vs. Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 10/2/2015) *** 1/4
263.	Mark Briscoe vs. Roderick Strong (ROH TV 10/1/2015) ***
264.	J. Diesel vs. Will Ferrara (ROH TV 10/1/2015) ** 1/4
265.	Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Hanson (ROH TV 10/1/2015) *** 1/4
266.	Cedric Alexander vs. Frankie Kazarian	(ROH TV 17/1/2015) *** 1/4
267.	Donovan Dijak vs. Jake Dirden (ROH TV 17/1/2015) * 1/2
268.	Jay Briscoe vs. Matt Taven (ROH TV 17/1/2015) ** 1/2
269.	Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett (ROH TV 24/1/2015) *
270.	Alberto El Patrón vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH TV 24/1/2015) ***
271.	Moose vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH TV 31/1/2015) *
272.	Jay Lethal vs. ACH vs. Matt Sydal (ROH TV 31/1/2015) *** 1/4
273.	Ashley Sixx vs. Donovan Dijak (ROH TV 7/2/2015) * 1/2
274.	QT Marshall vs. Roderick Strong (ROH TV 7/2/2015) DUD
275.	ODB, Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett (ROH TV 7/2/2015	) ** 3/4
276.	Moose vs. Michael Elgin (ROH 14/2/2015) * 1/2
277.	Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ***
278.	Hanson vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ** 1/4
279.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyson Duxx (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ** 1/2
*03/03/2015	* 
280.	Tadarius Thomas vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/4
281.	Matt Sydal vs. Matt Taven (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/4
282.	Dru Onyx vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) * 3/4
283.	Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) ***
284.	ACH vs. Alberto El Patrón (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/2 
*04/03/2015 
05/03/2015* 
285.	Fire Ant vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 3/4
286.	The Bloc Party vs. The Osirian Portal (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 1/4
287.	Max Smashmaster vs. Shynron (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) **
288.	Ashley Remington vs. Drew Gulak (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ***
*06/03/2015	* 
289.	Los Ice Creams vs. Old Fashioned (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015	) ** 1/2
290. Blaster McMassive vs. Mark Angelosetti (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 3/4
291.	Jenny Rose vs. Princess Kimberlee (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) * 1/4
292.	Flying Francis vs. N_R_G (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ** 1/4
293.	11 Man vs. 11 Man (CHIKARA National Pro Wrestling Day 2015) ** 3/4
294.	Tiger Mask, Máscara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi and Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu, Jay White, KUSHIDA and Jushin Thunder Liger (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) * 3/4
295.	Yujiro Takahashi vs. YOSHI HASHI (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) ** 1/2
296.	Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
297.	Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
298.	Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
299.	Kazushi Sakuraba, Shinsuke Nakamura and Tomohiro Ishii vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan and Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) **
*07/03/2015* 
300.	Kota Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) **
301.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 3/4
302.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *
303.	Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015) *** 1/4
304.	Low Ki vs. The Brian Kendrick (NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 2012) ** 1/2
305.	KENTA vs. Yuji Nagata (NOAH The Second Navigation 2014) ****
306.	Konosuke Takeshita vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014) *** 3/4
307.	Kota Ibushi vs. Davey Richards (NJPW Best Of Super Juniors 2011) *** 3/4
*08/03/2015* 
308.	Roderick Strong vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Winter Warriors Dearborn 2015) *** 1/4
*09/03/2015* 
309.	Jay White vs. YOSHI HASHI	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	**
310.	Satoshi Kojima, Máscara Dorada, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask and Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Jushin Thunder Liger , Captain New Japan and Tomoaki Honma	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	**
311.	Hiroshi Tanahashi and Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata and Sho Tanaka	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 1/2
312.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazuchika Okada and Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Cody Hall, Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	** 3/4
313.	Yujiro Takahashi vs. Togi Makabe	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	***
314.	Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*
315.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 
316.	Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
*10/03/2015	* 
317.	Bryan Myers vs. PJ Black	House Of Hardcore VIII	* 3/4
318.	Amazing Red vs. Matt Striker	House Of Hardcore VIII	** 3/4
*11/03/2015* 
319.	The Romantic Touch vs. Will Ferrara	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	**
320.	Chris Dickinson vs. Michael Elgin	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 1/4
321.	Michael Bennett vs. Tommaso Ciampa	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 3/4
322.	Matt Taven and Michael Bennett vs. Hanson and Tommaso Ciampa	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	***
323.	Cheeseburger and Samson Walker vs. J Diesel and Jay Lethal	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	* 3/4
324.	Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. BJ Whitmer and Jimmy Jacobs	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	** 1/2
325.	Alberto El Patrón vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	*** 1/2
326.	ACH and Matt Sydal vs. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe	ROH Winter Warriors Dayton 2015	*** 1/4
*12/03/2015* 
327.	Brandon Espinosa and Jack Jameson vs. Jon Williams and Trey Williams	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	* 1/4
328.	Caprice Coleman vs. Mike Posey	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	** 1/2
329.	Corey Hollis vs. Jonathan Greshman	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	* 1/2
330.	Corey Hollis and Jonathan Greshman vs. Adam Page and BJ Whitmer	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
331.	Delirious vs. Matt Sydal	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
332.	Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 3/4
333.	ACH vs. Moose	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
334.	Cedric Alexander vs. Hanson vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Will Ferrara	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
335.	AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/2
336.	Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven and Michel Bennett	ROH Winter Warriors Atlanta 2015	*** 1/4
*13/03/2015 
14/03/2015	* 
337.	The Rock vs. CM Punk	WWE Royal Rumble 2014	*** 1/4
338.	El Ligero, Mark Haskins, James Davis and Rob Lynch vs. Paul Robinson, Will Ospreay, Kris Travis and Martin Kirby	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 3/4
339.	Michael Elgin vs. Noam Dar	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 1/2
340.	Doug Williams vs. Sha Samuels	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 1/4
341.	Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness	ROH Weekend Of Champions 2006	**** 1/2
342.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe	ROH Dragon Gate Invasion 2005	*** 1/4
*15/03/2015	* 
343.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Glory By Honor IV 2005	***
344.	Prince Devitt vs. Ricochet	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 3/4
345.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Davey Richards RevPro Uprising 2013	**** 1/2
346.	GRADO and Colt Cabana vs. Andy Boy Simmonz and Rampage Brown	RevPro Uprising 2013	** 3/4
347.	Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Marty Scrull	RevPro Uprising 2013	*** 1/2
348.	Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer	ROH Survival Of The Fittest	***
*16/03/2015* 
349.	Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	***
350.	Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
351.	Kota ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto	NJPW New Japan Cup 2015	*** 3/4
352.	EC3 vs. Rockstar Spud	TNA Impact 13/3/2015	*** 1/2
*17/03/2015 
18/03/2015* 
353.	Noam Dar vs. El Ligero	PROGRESS Chapter 1	*** 1/4
354.	Minoru Tanaka vs. Katsuyori Shibata	NJPW 25/5/2001	** 3/4
355.	Icarus vs. Jimmy Jacobs	CHIKARA Moonraker 2014	*** 3/4
356.	Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge	WWE WrestleMania XXVII *** 1/4
357.	Sheamus vs. Bad News Barrett	WWE RAW 21/4/2014	***
*19/03/2015* 
358.	The Ultimate Warrior vs. Owen Hart	RAW 7/8/1996	* 1/4
359.	Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards	ROH No Escape 2011	**** 1/4
360.	Jay Lethal vs. Nigel McGuinness	ROH Joe vs. Kobashi	***
361.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe	ROH Buffalo Stampede	*** 1/4 
362.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Showdown in Motown	*** 1/4
363.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Final Battle 2005	*** 1/2
364.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke	ROH Hell Freezes Over	***
365.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries	ROH Unscripted II	*** 1/2 
366.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli	ROH Best In The World 2006	*** 1/2
367.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels ROH Weekend Of Champions 2006	*** 1/4 
368.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal	ROH Ring Of Homicide	*** 1/4
369.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Conrad Kennedy III	ROH Throwdown 2006 ***
370.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide ROH Chi Town Struggle	*** 1/2 
371.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Death Before Dishonor IV	*** 3/4
*20/03/2015 
21/03/2015* 
372.	Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	* 3/4
373.	Cedric Alexander vs. Marty Scrull	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
374.	Absolute Andy vs. Sha Samuels	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/2
375.	Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
*22/03/2015* 
376.	Tommy End vs. Chris Sabin	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
377.	Sasa Keel vs. Uhaa Nation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/4
378.	Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 3/4
379.	Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/4
380.	Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 3/4
381.	Karsten Beck and Melanie Gray vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 3/4
*23/03/2015* 
382.	Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
383.	Mark Briscoe vs. Moose	ROH 13th Anniversary	**
384.	Karl Anderson vs. Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett (ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
385.	BJ Whitmer vs. Roderick Strong	ROH 13th Anniversary	** 1/2
386.	Maria Kanellis vs. ODB	ROH 13th Anniversary	*
387.	ACH vs. AJ Styles	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/2
388.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Young Bucks	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 3/4
389.	Jay Lethal vs. Alberto El Patrón	ROH 13th Anniversary	*** 1/4
390.	Jay Briscoe vs. Hanson vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa	ROH 13th Anniversary	**
391.	Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. Jon Davis and Kory Chavis	EVOLVE 1	***
392.	Mercedes Martínez vs. Niya	EVOLVE 1	*
393.	Brad Allen vs. Silas Young	EVOLVE 1	***
394.	Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ken Doane	EVOLVE 1	*
*24/03/2015 * 
395.	Chris Dickinson vs. Johnny Gargano	EVOLVE 1	** 1/4
396.	Munenori Sawa vs. TJ Perkins	EVOLVE 1	*** 3/4
397.	Brodie Lee, Gran Akuma and Icarus vs. Hallowicked, Frightmare and Mike Quackenbush	EVOLVE 1	*** 1/2
398.	Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi	EVOLVE 1	****
399.	Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards vs. The Great Sanada and Manik vs. DJ Z and Jessie Godderz	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	***
400.	Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	**
401.	Low Ki vs. Rockstar Spud	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	DUD
402.	Lashley vs. Kurt Angle	TNA Impact 20/3/2015	*** 1/2
403.	Hitoshi Kumano vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	* 3/4
404.	Katsuhiko Nakajima, Mohammed Yone, Taichi Ishimori and Captain NOAH vs. Jonah Rock, Super Crazy, Yoshinari Ogawa and Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
*25/03/2015* 
405.	Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Strom vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	** 1/2
406.	Maybach Tanigushi and Takeshi Morishima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Manabu Nakanishi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	* 3/4
407.	Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura vs. Shelton Benjamin and Takashi Iizuka	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
408.	Hajime Ohara and Kenou vs. Daisuke Harada and Genba Hirayanagi vs. El Desperado and TAKA Michinoku	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	** 3/4
409.	Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	**
410.	Davey Boy Smith Jr and Lance Archer vs. Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	*** 1/4
411.	Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki	NOAH Great Vogaye 2015 In Tokyo	*** 3/4
412.	HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita and Tetsuya Endo vs. Kota Ibushi, Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Sweet Dreams 2015	*** 3/4
413.	Super Sasadango Machine vs. Kazushi Sakuraba	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*
*26/03/2015	* 
414.	Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae vs. Da Mack and Kay Lee Ray	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
415.	Tommy End vs. Andrew Everett	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4
416.	Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Marty Scurll	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4 
417.	Salomon Crowe vs. Bull Dempsey	NXT 04/03/2015	* 1/4
418.	CJ Parker vs. Alex Riley	NXT 11/03/2015	* 1/4
419.	Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze	NXT 11/03/2015	***
420.	Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto	NXT 18/03/2015	*** 1/4
421.	Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens	NXT 18/03/2015	* 3/4
422.	Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens	NXT 25/03/2015	*** 3/4
423.	Michael Dante vs. Aaron Insane vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	* 1/4
424.	Ilja Dragunov vs. John Klinger wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
425.	Absolute Andy vs. Sasa Keel	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 
426.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Daisuke Harada	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	****
427.	Axel Tischer vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Chris Sabin vs. Uhaa Nation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
*27/03/2015* 
428.	Karsten Beck vs. Big Daddy Walter	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
429.	Konosuke Takeshita and Tetsuya Endo vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*** 3/4
430.	HARASHIMA vs. Kota Ibushi	DDT Saitama Super 2015	*** 3/4
431.	Tetsuya Endo vs. Yuji Okabayashi	DDT Into The Fight 2015	*** 1/2
432.	Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	** 
433.	Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	***
*28/03/2015	* 
434.	Hideo Itami vs. Finn Balor	WWE WrestleMania XXXI Axxess	** 1/2
435.	Fenix vs. Mil Muertes LU 18/03/2015	****
436.	Dave Mastiff vs. Adam Cole	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/2
437.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4 
438.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Rampage Brown and T-Bone vs. Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. BJ Whitmer and Roderick Strong	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	**
439.	BJ Whitmer vs. El Ligero vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	** 1/4
440.	Paul London vs. Roderick Strong	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
441.	Adam Cole vs. Noam Dar	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/2
442.	Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong vs. Noam Dar vs. Bobby Fish vs. ACH vs. Martin Kirby	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
443.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. El Ligero	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
444.	Bubblegum vs. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly	PCW ROH SuperShow Of Honor 2014	*** 1/4
445.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. TJ Perkins	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/2
446.	John Moxley and Sami Callihan vs. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
447.	Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tommy End	wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
448.	Alex Shelley vs. Chris Hero wXw The Vision 2010	*** 1/4
449.	Fandango vs. Curtis Axel WWE Main Event 03/03/2015	* 1/2
450.	Bad News Barrett and Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler and Dean Ambrose	WWE SmackDown 5/03/2015	** 1/4
451.	Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper, Bad News Barrett and Stardust	WWE SmackDown 
** 3/4
*12/03/2015* 
452.	Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust vs. Luke Harper vs. Daniel Bryan vs. R Truth vs. Dolph Ziggler	WWE SmackDown 19/03/2015	*** 1/2
453.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan	WWE RAW 23/03/2015	*** 
*29/03/2015* 
454.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Colt Cabana	ROH War Of Wire II	*** 1/4
455.	Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious	ROH Time To Man Up	*** 1/4 
*30/03/2015* 
456.	Cesaro and Tyson Kidd vs. Fernando and Diego vs. Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs. Kofi Kingston and Big E	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
457.	Andre The Giant Memorial Battle	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
458.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust vs. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	*** 1/2
459.	Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	*** 1/4
460.	HHH vs. Sting	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	* 3/4
461.	AJ Lee and Paige vs. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	**
462.	Rusev vs. John Cena	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	** 3/4
463.	Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	**
464.	Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns	WWE WrestleMania XXXI	***
*31/03/2015 

01/04/2015 
02/04/2015 
03/04/2015	* 
465.	Rhino vs. Jobber	WWE NXT 1/04/2015	DUD
466.	Emma vs. Bayley	WWE NXT 1/04/2015	*
*04/04/2015* 
467.	Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4
468.	Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 
469.	Kay Lee Rae vs. Melanie Gray wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
470.	John Klinger vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 1/2
471.	Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan vs. Lucas Di Leo and Peter Fischer	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	** 
472.	Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami	WWE NXT 1/04/2015	*** 
473.	Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan	WWE Smackdown 04/02/2015	*** 1/4
474.	Charles Mercury and Topgun Talwar vs. Human Tornado and Supa Badd	PWG The Musical	* 1/2
475.	Apollo Khan vs. Ricky Reyes	PWG The Musical	***
476.	Disco Machine vs. Scorpio Sky	PWG The Musical	**
*05/04/2015* 
477.	Brandon Thomaselli, Sal Thomaselli and Vito Thomaselli vs. Funky Billy Kim, Joey Ryan and Scott Lost	PWG The Musical	** 1/4
478.	B-Boy vs. Christopher Daniels	PWG The Musical	** 1/2
479.	Iija Dragunov vs. Axel Tischer	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
480.	Robert Dreissker vs. The Rotation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	1/4 *
481.	Big Daddy Walter and Mike Schwarz vs. Karsten Beck and Sha Samuels	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	**
482.	Chris Sabin vs. Marty Scurll	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	***
483.	Andrew Everett and Cedric Alexander vs. Da Mack and Uhaa Nation	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/4
484.	Axel Dieter Jr vs. Tommy End	wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015	*** 1/2
485.	Timothy Thatcher vs. Joey Graves	PREMIER 7	*** 3/4
486.	Hardkore Kidd vs. Deranged and Lit	PWG The Musical	1/4 *
487.	Excalibur and Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh and Quicksilver	PWG The Musical	*** 1/4
488.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka	NJPW Road to Invasion Attack 2015	** 3/4
489.	Bad Luck Fale, Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson vs. Kazuchika Okada, Trent? and Rocky Romero	NJPW Road to Invasion Attack 2015	**
*06/04/2015	* 
490.	AJ Styles and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito and Kota Ibushi	NJPW Road to Invasion Attack 2015	** 3/4 
491.	Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka and Tiger Mask vs. KUSHIDA, Alex Shelley, Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu and Yuji Nagata	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	**
492.	Tomoaki Honma, Hiroyoshi Tenzan and Satoshi Kojima vs. Cody Hall, Yujiro Takahashi and Tama Tonga	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	* 3/4
493.	Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson vs. Trent? and Rocky Romero	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	*** 1/4
494.	Máscara Dorada vs. Kenny Omega	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	*** 1/2
495.	Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	* 1/2
496.	Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii and YOSHI HASHI vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito and Togi Makabe	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	***
497.	Katsuyori Shibata and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano and Kazushi Sakuraba	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	***
498.	Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	*** 1/2
499.	Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles	NJPW Invasion Attack 2015	****
500.	Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi	NJPW Invasion Attack 2013	*****
*07/04/2015 
08/04/2015* 
501.	The Young Bucks and Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet, Rich Swann and AR Fox	PWG All Star Weekend X **** 1/4
502.	Charles Mercury, Chris Bosh and Topgun Talwar vs. Disco Machine, Human Tornado and Supa Badd	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	* 1/2
503.	Puma vs. Tony Kozina	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	***
504.	Frankie Kazarian vs. Hardkore Kidd	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	** 1/2
*09/04/2015* 
505.	Timothy Thatcher vs. TJ Perkins	Pro Wrestling Bushido Lucky Fest 2013	*** 1/2
506.	As De Picas vs. TJ Perkins	SWA 24/04/2011	* 3/4
*10/04/2015 
11/04/2015 
12/04/2015* 
507.	Bobby Quance vs. Ricky Reyes	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	** 1/4
508.	Excalibur and Super Dragon vs. Josh Prohibition and M Dogg 20	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	***
509.	B Boy vs. Scorpio Sky	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	**
*13/04/2015 
14/04/2015	* 
510.	Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville	WWE RAW 13/04/2015	** 1/2
511.	Masato Yoshino and Syachihoko BOY vs. Kimmy Kagetora and Jimmy Susumu	DG The Gate Of Passion 2015	****
*15/04/2015* 
512.	KUSHIDA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2014	*** 3/4
*16/04/2015 
17/04/2015 
18/04/2015 
19/04/2015 
20/04/2015 
21/04/2015 
22/04/2015* 
513.	Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee	CHIKARA Out On A Limb 2015	***
514.	Icarus vs. Nokken	CHIKARA Altar Egos 2015	* 1/2
515.	Drew Galloway vs. Doug Williams	RevPro At Our Best 2015	** 1/2
*23/04/2015* 
516.	Will Ospreay vs. Jimmy Havoc	RevPro At Our Best 2015	***
517.	Marty Scurll vs. Davey Richards	RevPro At Our Best 2015	*** 1/4
518.	Shynron vs. AR Fox	Beyond Wrestling King Of Arts 2015	*** 1/2
519.	Noam Dar vs. Steve Corino	PWC SpringSlam 2014	**
520.	Kris Travis vs. Prince Devitt PWC SpringSlam 2014	*** 1/2
521.	Tye Dillinger vs. Finn Balor	NXT 22/04/2015	*
522.	CJ Parker vs. Hideo Itami	NXT 22/04/2015 * 1/2
523.	Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley	NXT 22/04/2015	** 3/4
524.	Shane Ballard and Shannon Ballard vs. Joey Ryan and Scott Lost	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	**
525.	Adam Pearce vs. Babi Slymm	PWG 44 Ways To Kill You With A Pimento	** 1/4
*24/04/2015* 
526.	Silver Ant vs. Soldier Ant	CHIKARA For British Eyes Only	*** 3/4
527.	King Cuerno, Cage and Texano Jr. vs. Mack, Killshot and Big Ryck vs. Ivelisse, Son of Havoc and Angelico	LU 22/04/2015	*** 3/4
*25/04/2015	* 
528.	Charles Mercury, Chris Bosh, Disco Machine and Topgun Talwar vs. Human Tornado, Lil Cholo, Phoenix Star and Supa Badd	PWG Rocktoberfest	* 3/4
529.	Apollo Khan vs. Tommy Williams	PWG Rocktoberfest	***
530.	QuickSilver and Scorpio Sky vs. Sal Thomaselli and Vito Thomaselli	PWG Rocktoberfest	**
531.	Bobby Quance vs. Puma	PWG Rocktoberfest	***
532.	CM Punk vs. Steve Corino	PWG Rocktoberfest	** 3/4
533.	Excalibur and Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan and Scott Lost	PWG Rocktoberfest	***
534.	B Boy vs. Samoa Joe	PWG Rocktoberfest	** 3/4
535.	Adam Pearce vs. Babi Slymm vs. Frankie Kazarian vs. Jardi Frantz	PWG Rocktoberfest	** 1/2
*26/04/2015* 
536.	Brad Allen vs. Chris Dickinson	EVOLVE 2	** 1/2
537.	Brodie Lee vs. Gran Akuma	EVOLVE 2	**
538.	Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. Cheech and Cloudy	EVOLVE 2	* 3/4
*27/04/2015* 
539.	Caleb Conley vs. Ken Doane	EVOLVE 2	* 1/2
540.	Hallowicked vs. Kyle O’Reilly 
*28/04/2015 
29/04/2015* 
541.	Chuck Taylor vs. Ricochet	EVOLVE 2	*** 1/4
542.	Claudio Castagnoli vs. Bobby Fish	EVOLVE 2	*** 1/4
543.	Mercedes Martínez vs. Sumie Sakai	EVOLVE 2	** 1/2
*30/04/2015* 
544.	Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano	EVOLVE 2	***
545.	Frightmare and Hallowicked vs. Mike QuackenBush and Jigsaw vs. Fire Ant and Green Ant vs. Amasis and Ophidian	EVOLVE 2	*** 3/4
*01/05/2015* 
546.	Mark Andrews vs. Silver Ant	CHIKARA Pier Pressure	*** 1/4
547.	Worker Ant vs. Soldier Ant	CHIKARA Pier Pressure	** 3/4 
*02/05/2015 * 
548.	Chris Hero vs. Ikuto Hidaka	EVOLVE 2	****
*03/05/2015 
04/05/2015 
05/05/2015* 
549.	Arya Daivari vs. Roderick Strong	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	** 1/2
550.	Silas Young vs. Will Ferrara	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	* 3/4
551.	Mark Briscoe vs. The Beer City Bruiser	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	* 3/4
*06/05/2015	* 
552.	Rocky Romero and Trent? vs. Jimmy Jacobs and BJ Whitmer	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	** 1/2
*07/05/2015* 
553.	Matt Taven vs. CheeseBurger	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	* 1/2
554.	Michael Elgin vs. Josh Alexander	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	*** 1/4
555.	ACH vs. Samoa Joe	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	*** 1/2
*08/05/2015* 
556.	Jay Briscoe and Jay Lethal vs. Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly	ROH Conquest Tour Milwakee	*** 1/4
557. ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	* 1/2
558.	ACH vs. Jimmy Jacobs	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	*** 1/4
*09/05/2015 
10/05/2015 
11/05/2015* 
559.	Silas Young vs. Roderick Strong vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Taven	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	***
*12/05/2015 
13/05/2015 
14/05/2015 
15/05/2015	* 
560.	Domino vs. Jay Lethal	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	**
561.	CheeseBurger vs. The Beer City Bruiser	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	* 3/4
562.	Silas Young vs. Jay Briscoe	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	***
563.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Rocky Romero and Trent?	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	***
564.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly vs. Rocky Romero and Trent?	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	** 3/4
565.	Samoa Joe vs. Michael Elgin	ROH Conquest Tour Chicago	*** 1/4
566.	Mark Briscoe vs. ACH	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	** 3/4
*16/05/2015* 
567.	Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	*** 1/4
*17/05/2015 
18/05/2015* 
568.	Tommaso Ciampa vs. Moose vs. Andrew Everett vs. Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Caprice Coleman	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	*** 1/4
*19/05/2015* 
569.	BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	* 
570.	Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	*** 1/4
571.	Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	** 3/4
*20/05/2015* 
572.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jay Lethal	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	*** 1/2
573.	Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe	ROH SuperCard Of Honor IX	*** 1/2
*21/05/2015* 
574.	Michael Elgin vs. Will Ferrara	ROH TV 04/04/2015	**
575.	Anthony Greene and Cam Zagami vs. Raymond Rowe and Hanson	ROH TV 04/04/2015	1/2 *
576.	Michael Elgin vs. Hanson and Raymond Rowe	ROH TV 04/04/2015	1/4 *
577.	AJ Styles vs. Mark Briscoe	ROH TV 04/04/2015	***
578.	Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze	NXT TakeOver Unstoppable ***
579.	Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno	NXT TakeOver Unstoppable *
580.	Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens	NXT TakeOver Unstoppable ** 1/4
581.	Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch	NXT TakeOver Unstoppable ****
*22/05/2015* 
582.	Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak	ROH TV 18/04/2015	***
583.	Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly vs. Frankie Kazarian and Christopher Daniels	ROH TV 25/04/2015	*** 1/4
*23/05/2015 
24/05/2015 
25/05/2015 
26/05/2015 
27/05/2015 
28/05/2015 
29/05/2015 
30/05/2015 
31/05/2015 
01/06/2015* 
584.	Kevin Owens vs. John Cena	WWE Elimination Chamber 2015	****
585.	Frankie Kazarian and Christopher Daniels vs. ACH and Matt Sydal	ROH TV 14/03/2015	***
586.	The Young Bucks vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	ROH TV 14/03/2015	***
587.	Samoa Joe vs. Kyle O’Reilly	ROH TV 28/03/2015	*** 1/4
588.	Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Roderick Strong	PWG Dont Sweet The Technique **** 
589.	Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish	ROH TV 21/03/2015	** 3/4
590.	Jay Lethal vs. Dalton Castle	ROH TV 21/03/2015	** 
591.	Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay Briscoe	ROH TV 21/03/2015	** 1/2
*02/06/2015	* 
592.	Hanson and Ray Rowe vs. Lance Archer and Davey Boy Smith Jr.	ROH TV 02/05/2015	***
593.	Jay Lethal vs. Tommaso Ciampa	ROH TV 02/05/2015	*** 3/4
594.	Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O’Reilly	ROH TV 09/05/2015	*** 1/4
595.	Matt Sydal, Alberto El Patrón and ACH vs. Mark Briscoe, Jay Briscoe and Roderick Strong	ROH TV 09/05/2015	*** 1/2
596.	Jay Briscoe and Mark Briscoe vs. Hanson and Ray Rowe	ROH TV 16/05/2015	*** 1/4
597.	Jay Lethal vs. Kyle O’Reilly	ROH TV 23/05/2015	*** 3/4
*03/06/2015* 
598.	Mitsuhiro Kitamiya and Super Crazy vs. Daisuke Ikeda and Mohammed Yone	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 1	** 1/2
599.	Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer vs. Chris Hero and Colt Cabana	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 1	***
600.	MayBach #2 and Maybach Taniguchi vs. Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 1	* 1/2
601.	Takashi Sugiura and Masato Tanaka vs. Shane Haste and Mikey Nicholls	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 1	*** 1/4
602.	Daisuke Ikeda and Mohammed Yone vs. Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Storm	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 2	** 
603.	Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer vs. Brian Breaker and Shelton Benjamin	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 2	** 1/2
604.	Masato Tanaka and Takashi Suguira vs. Maybach #2 and Maybach Taniguchi	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 2	**
*04/06/2015* 
605.	Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Storm vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya and Super Crazy	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 3	* 1/2
606.	Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Kazuki Hashimoto	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 3	* 3/4
607.	Brian Breaker and Shelton Benjamin vs. Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Storm	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 4	*
*05/06/2015* 
608.	Davey Boy Smith Jr and Lance Archer vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya and Super Crazy	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 4	* 1/4
*06/06/2015* 
609.	Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Kazuki Hashimoto	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 4	* 1/2
610.	Katsuhiko Nakajima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 4	** 3/4
611.	Brian Breaker and Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Hero and Colt Cabana	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 5	**
612.	Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka vs. Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 5	* 1/2
613.	Katsuhiko Nakajima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 5	***
*07/06/2015* 
614.	Chris Hero and Colt Cabana vs. Daisuke Ikeda and Mohammed Yone	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 6	** 
615.	Katsuhiko Nakajima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Maybach #2 and Maybach Taniguchi	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 6	**
616.	Daisuke Ikeda and Mohammed Yone vs. Brian Breaker and Shelton Benjamin	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 7	* 1/2
617.	Daisuke Sekimoto and Hazuki Hashimoto vs. Maybach #2 and Maybach Taniguchi	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 7	**
618.	Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer vs. Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Storm	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 8	* 3/4
619.	Chris Hero and Colt Cabana vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya and Super Crazy	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 8	**
*08/06/2015* 
620.	Katsuhiko Nakajima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Daisuke Sekimoto and Hazuki Hashimoto	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 8	** 3/4
*09/06/2015* 
621.	Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura vs. Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 8	** 3/4
622.	Maybach #2 and Maybach Taniguchi vs. Mikey Nicholls and Shane Haste	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	* 1/2
*10/06/2015* 
623.	Daisuke Sekimoto and Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	** 3/4
624.	Katsuhiko Nakajima and Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki and Takashi Iizuka	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	**
625.	Brian Breaker and Shelton Benjamin vs. Mitsuhiro Kitamiya and Super Crazy	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	* 3/4
626.	Chris Hero and Colt Cabana vs. Akitoshi Saito and Quiet Storm	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	** 1/4
627.	Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Lance Archer vs. Daisuke Ikeda and Mohammed Yone	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	1/2 *
628.	Masato Tanaka and Takashi Sugiura vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr and Lance Archer	NOAH Global Tag League 2015 Day 9	*** 1/4 
629.	Delirious vs. Gedo	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	**
630.	Hallowicked vs. Icarus CHIKARA (Afternoon Delight) *** 1/4
*11/06/2015* 
631.	Damien vs. Gran Naniwa	WAR Super J Cup 1995	* 1/2
632.	Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shinjiro Otani	WAR Super J Cup 1995	***
633.	Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	*** 3/4
634.	Watanabe vs. Jay Lethal	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	***
635.	Frankie Kazarian and Christopher Daniels vs. Nick Jackson and Matt Jackson vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	*** 1/2
636.	Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	*** 
637.	Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish vs. Jushin Thunder Liger and Hiroshi Tanahashi	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	** 1/2
638.	AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	****
*12/06/2015	* 
639.	Shinsuke Nakamura and Kazuchika Okada vs. Mark Briscoe and Jay Briscoe	ROH War Of The Worlds Night 1 2015	*** 1/4
640.	Último Dragon vs. Shoichi Funaki	WAR Super J Cup 1995	** 3/4
641.	Gedo vs. Masayoshi Motegi	WAR Super J Cup 1995	** 1/2
642.	Dos Caras vs. El Samurai	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 1/2
643.	Lionheart vs. Hanzo Nakajima	WAR Super J Cup 1995	** 1/4
644.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Gran Naniwa	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 1/4
645.	LionHeart vs. Wild Pegasus	WAR Super J Cup 1995	**** 
*13/06/2015* 
646.	Último Dragon vs. Shinjiro Otani WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 3/4
*14/06/2015 
15/06/2015* 
647.	Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville vs. Kane vs. Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton	WWE Money In The Bank 2015	** 1/2
648.	John Cena vs. Kevin Owens	WWE Money In The Bank 2015	****
*16/06/2015 
17/06/2015 
18/06/2015* 
649.	Gedo vs. Dos Caras	WAR Super J Cup 1995	** 1/2
650.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Último Dragon	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 3/4
*19/06/2015* 
651.	Gedo vs. Wild Pegasus	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 1/4
*20/06/2015	* 
652.	Psicosis vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 3/4
653.	Gedo vs. Jushin Thunder Liger	WAR Super J Cup 1995	*** 1/2
654.	Sho Tanaka vs. Tiger Mask IV	NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku Night 1 2015	**
655.	Yohei Komatsu and Máscara Dorada vs. Trent? and Rocky Romero	NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku Night 1 2015	** 
*21/06/2015 
22/06/2015* 
656.	Sho Tanaka vs. Jay White	NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku Night 9 2015	* 1/2
657.	Sho Tanaka, Yohei Komatsu and Jay White vs. Trent Barreta, Rocky Romero and Gedo	NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 2015	** 1/2
658.	Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe	NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 2015	*** 3/4
*23/06/2015* 
659.	Jushin Thunder Liger, Máscara Dorada, Tiger Mask and Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi and Ryusuke Taguchi	NJPW Dontaku 2015	**
660.	Kota Ibushi and Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka and Tetsuya Naito	NJPW Dontaku 2015	** 1/4
661.	Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga and Cody Hall vs. Tomoaki Honma, Satoshi Kojima and Hiroyoshi Tenzan	NJPW Dontaku 2015	* 1/2
*24/06/2015 
25/06/2015	* 
662.	Rocky Romero and Trent? vs. The Young Bucks vs. Bobby Fish and Kyle O’Reilly	NJPW Dontaku 2015	***
*26/06/2015 
27/06/2015 
28/06/2015	* 
663.	Alex Shelley vs. Kenny Omega	NJPW Dontaku 2015	*** 
*29/06/2015 
30/06/2015 
01/07/2015 
02/07/2015* 
664.	Amber Gallows, Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. Matt Taven, Maria Kanellis and Michael Bennett	NJPW Dontaku 2015	* 1/2
665.	Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe and Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba and Tomohiro Ishii	NJPW Dontaku 2015	***
666.	Yujiro Takahashi and AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada and YOSHI HASHI	NJPW Dontaku 2015	** 1/2
667.	Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura	NJPW Dontaku 2015	*** 3/4
668.	Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura	STARDOM Galaxy Stars Night 1 2015	****
669.	Kurt Angle vs. EC3	TNA Impact 1/07/2015	*** 1/4
*03/07/2015* 
670.	TJ Perkins vs. Johnny Gargano	PWG DDT4 2015	*** 3/4
671.	Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	** 1/2
672.	Tiger Mask vs. Nick Jackson	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	** 1/4
673.	Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	**
674.	Bárbaro Cavernario vs. Chase Owens	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	**
675.	Rocky Romero vs. Bobby Fish	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	*** 1/4
676.	Kyle O'Reilly vs. Trent?	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	*** 1/4
677.	KUSHIDA vs. Máscara Dorada	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	*** 1/4
678.	Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Gedo	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 1	***
679.	Yohei Komatsu vs. Gedo	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 2	** 
680. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Bárbaro Cavernario	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 2	*
681.	Nick Jackson vs. KUSHIDA	NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors 2015 Night 2	* 3/4
682.	Sami Callihan vs. Adam Cole	EVOLVE 3	**
683.	Ricochet vs. Johnny Gargano	EVOLVE 3	***
684.	Mercedes Martinez vs. Brittney Savage	EVOLVE 3	1/4 * 
685.	Cheech and Cloudy vs. Flip Kendrick and Louis Lyndon vs. Chase Burnett and Zane Silver EVOLVE 3	** 1/2
686.	Drake Younger vs. John Moxley	EVOLVE 3	***
*04/07/2015* 
687.	Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor WWE Beast In The East 2015	*** 3/4
688.	Chris Jericho vs. Neville	WWE Beast In The East 2015	*** 1/2
689.	Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar	WWE Beast In The East 2015	**
*05/07/2015 
06/07/2015	* 
690.	Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Mascara Dorada and Sho Tanaka vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV and Yohei Komatsu NJPW Dominion 2015	** 1/2
691.	Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson vs. Kyle O’Reilly and Bobby Fish vs. Barreta and Rocky Romero NJPW Dominion 2015	*** 1/2
692.	Tetsuya Naito and Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi and Bad Luck Fale	NJPW Dominion 2015	**
693.	Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Katsuyori Shibata	NJPW Dominion 2015	**** 1/4
694.	Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA	NJPW Dominion 2015	****
695.	Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii	NJPW Dominion 2015	*** 1/4
696.	Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows vs. Matt Taven and Michael Bennett	NJPW Dominion 2015	***
697.	Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi	NJPW Dominion 2015	** 3/4
698.	Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto	NJPW Dominion 2015	*** 3/4
699.	AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada	NJPW Dominion 2015	**** 1/4
*07/07/2015* 

700.	Bobby Fish vs. Chris Hero	EVOLVE 3	*** 1/4
701.	Brodie Lee vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Gran Akuma vs. Hallowicked	EVOLVE 3	**
702.	Kyle O'Reilly vs. TJP	EVOLVE 3	***
703.	Bran Allen vs. Jimmy Jacobs	EVOLVE 3	*** 1/4
704.	Chuck Taylor vs. Claudio Castagnoli	EVOLVE 3	*** 1/2

*08/07/2015*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of July

Wrestlemania 25 - 9 matches (Carlito and Primo/Miz and Morrison, MITB, Battle Royal, Handicap, Hardy/Hardy, Mysterio/JBL, Undertaker/Michaels, Triple Threat, HHH/Orton)

Summerslam 2009 - 8 matches (Mysterio/Ziggler, MVP/Swagger, Jerishow/Cryme Tyme, Kane/Khali, DX/Legacy, Christian/Regal, Orton/Cena, Punk/Hardy)

RAW 7/13 - 6 matches (Orton and Ryback/Sheamus and Big Show, 6-man tag, R-Truth/Barrett, Triple Threat, Rusev/Cena, Stardust/Neville)

Total for first half of July - 23 matches
Year to Date Total - 325 matches


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 919 Matches as of 7/19/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #46)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling #55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally bought a new laptop and have updated my lis
EDIT

AT 1454 at the start of August. Expect a late run from me



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka & Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico

March

ROH on Sinclair 2/11/13
550. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
551. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Page
552. Michael Bennett vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 9/11/13
553. Jesse Sorensen vs Tommaso Ciampa
554. Adrenaline Rush vs Outlaw Inc
555. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
556. Kenta Kobashi vs Dan Kroffat
557. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
558. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta
559. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy
560. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Pritchard
561. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
562. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
563. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
564. Akira Hokuto vs Suzuka Minami
565. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Esther Moreno
566. Pegasus Kid vs Norio Honaga
567. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
568. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
569. Choshu & Fujinami vs Hase & Sasaki
570. Dandy, Popitekus & Astro vs Los Brazos
ROH on Sinclair 16/11/13
571. C&C Wrestle Factory, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Adam Cole
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
572. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
573. Jushin Liger vs Hiroshi Hase
574. Kiyoshi Tamura vs Masahito Kakihara
575. Akira Maeda vs Dick Vrij
576. Atlantis, Mascara Sagrada & Octagon vs Los Brazos
577. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
578. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
579. Wayne Shamrock vs Naoki Sano
580. Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman
581. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Steiners
582. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
583. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
584. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
585. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Prichard
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
586. Toshiyo Yamada vs Yumiko Hotta
587. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
588. Owen Hart vs El Canek
589. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
590. Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
591. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy
592. Steve Williams vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
593. Steve Williams vs Bam Bam Bigelow
594. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
595. Steiners vs Chono & Hase
596. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
597. Tenryu & Fuyuki vs Yatsu & Nakano
598. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
599. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
600. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
601. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Ogawa
602. Steve Austin vs Bobby Eaton
603. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
604. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
605. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
606. Fujinami, Choshu, Hashimoto, Muto & Chono vs Vader, Bigelow, Samoan, Kokina & TNT
607. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
608. Naoki Sano vs Minoru Suzuki
609. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Ogawa
610. Eddy, Mando & Chavo Guerrero vs Los Brazos
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
611. Muto & Chono vs Vader & Bigelow
612. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Billy Scott
613. Cactus Jack vs Eddie Gilbert
614. Tenryu, Hara & Ishikawa vs Yatsu, Haku & Nakano
615. Riki Choshu vs Masa Chono
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
616. Vader vs Tatsumu Fujinami
617. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
618. Keiji Muto vs Tatsumi Fujinami
619. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
620. Tenryu & Hara vs The Road Warriors
621. Atlantis vs Blue Panther
622. Vader vs Keiji Muto
623. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
624. Masa Chono vs Keiji Muto
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
625. Dantes, Magic & Dandy vs Panther, Cruz & Pierroth
626. Headhunters vs Caras & Fantasma
627. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
628. Terry Funk vs Bob Backlund
629. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi
630. Dave Finlay vs Chris Benoit
631. Wayne Shamrock vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
632. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Lato Kirawank
633. Chavo, Mando & Eddie Guerrero vs Satanico, MS-1 & Masakre
634. Atlantis, Sagrada & Octagon vs Morgan, Pierroth & Nagasaki
635. Takada & Scott vs Yamazaki & Nakano
636. Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect
637. LOD vs Nasty Boyz
638. Misawa & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
639. Fuerza Guerrera vs ***** Casas
640. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
641. Devil Masami vs Itsuki Yamazaki
642. Kansai & Miceli vs Saito & Kazama
643. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kawada
644. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
645. Asai, Pantera & Kendo vs Metal, Bucanero & Richard
646. Konnan vs Cien Caras vs Perro Aguayo
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
647. Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada
648. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
649. Headhunter A & Tom Pritchard vs Headhunter B & Danny Davis
650. Hiroshi Hase vs Tatsumi Fujinami
651. Robin Hood & Los Ninja Turtles vs Shu El Guerrero, Feliciano, Texano, Black Terry & Ricky Boy
652. Mr Pogo & TNT vs Iceman & Akitoshi Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
653. Dave Finlay vs Dave Taylor
654. Terry Funk vs Kevin Sullivan
655. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
656. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Yoji Anjo
657. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
658. Taue, Tsuruta & Ogawa vs Kawada, Misawa & Kikuchi
659. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
660. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
661. Dan Kroffat vs Masa Fuchi
662. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
663. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
664. Yoshinari Asai vs Bestia Salvaje
665. Genichiro Tenryu vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
666. Genichiro Tenryu vs George Takano
667. Octagon vs Fuerza Guerrera
668. Dynamite Kansai vs Harley Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
669. Jerry Flynn vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
670. Riki Choshu vs Shinya Hashimoto
671. Muto & Hase vs Rick Steiner & Norton
672. Anjoh & Boss vs Miyato & Tamura
673. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
674. Genichiro Tenryu vs Ashura Hara
675. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
676. Yamada & Inoue vs Hokuto & Toyota
677. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
678. Toyota & Hokuto vs Yamada & Inoue
679. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Kikuchi
680. Los Brazos vs Morgan, Charles Jr & MS-1
681. Los Brazos vs MS-1, Morgan & Satanico
682. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
683. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
684. MS-1, Satanico & Morgan vs Konnan, Dandy & Jalisco Jr
685. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
686. Hansen & Spivey vs Williams & Gordy
687. El Satanico vs El Dandy
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
688. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
689. Akira Maeda vs Volk Han
690. Hiroshi Hase vs Tiger Jeet Singh
691. Trio Fantastia vs Los Thundercats
692. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs Aja Kong & Bison Kimura
693. Yamada & Inoue vs Kong & Kimura
694. Hulk Hogan vs Genichiro Tenryu
695. Santo & Shadow Jr vs Fuerza & Octagon
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
696. Muto & Hase vs Hashimoto & Norton
697. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
698. Nobu Takada vs Trevor Berbick 
699. Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger
700. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
All Japan 3/2/12
701. Fuchi & Sato vs Yamato & Nakanoue
702. Muto, Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto, Sasaki & Okabayashi
703. Kenny Omega vs Kaz Hayashi
704. Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori
All Japan 4/3/12
705. Akebono & Hama vs Fuchi & Inoue
706. Muto, Kondo & Yamato vs Kea, Tanaka & Nakanoue
All Japan 20/3/12
707. KAI, Yamato & Gillette vs Raijin, Hayashi & Tanaka
708. Sugi vs Ronin
709. Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Suwama & Soya
710. Kenny Omega vs Shuji Kondo
711. Yuji Nagata vs Masa Kono
712. Satoshi Kojima vs Seiya Sanada
713. Jun Akiyama vs Keiji Muto
All Japan & New Japan 1/7/12
714. Liger, Tiger Mask, Shiryu, BUSHI & SUSHI vs Devitt, Taguchi, KAI, Yamato & Takahashi
715. Omori, Goto, Soya & Anderson vs Suzuki, Archer, TAKA & Taichi
716. Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
717. Nakamura & Okada vs Suwama & Kondo
718. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe
Lucha Underground 12/11/14
719. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mariachi Loco
720. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandell
721. Fenix Jr vs Pentagon Jr vs Drago
All Japan 4/3/12
722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
723. Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
724. Kohei Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
Big Japan 15/7/12
725. Yamakawa, Kobayashi & Ito vs Numazawa, WX & Hoshino
Big Japan 29/10/12
726. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
ROH on Sinclair 23/11/13
727. Zach Gowen vs Matt Taven
728. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young
729. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal
ROH on Sinclair 30/11/13
730. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
731. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin
732. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
Big Japan 29/10/12
733. Oishi & Onryo vs Teioh & SUSUMU
734. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
735. Oosugi & Senga vs Sekimoto & Sasaki
736. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Yuko Miyamoto
TNA British Bootcamp 2 Episode 4
737. Noam Dar vs El Ligero
738. Redman & Stone vs Parliament & Singh
739. Kay Lee Ray vs Nikki Storm vs The Owens Twins
740. Mark Andrews vs Kris Travis
741. Dave Mastiff vs Rampage Brown
742. Sha Samuels vs Grado
Big Japan 24/11/12
743. Teioh, Ibushi & Oishi vs Onryo, Oosugi & Senga
744. Okabayashi & Shinobu vs Nishimura & Ishikawa
745. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Ito & Tsukamoto
746. Hama & Nakanoue vs Sasaki & Kamitani
747. Sasaki, Numazawa & WX vs Kasai & The Brahmans
748. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Okabayashi & Shinobu
Big Japan 9/12/12
749. Ishikawa, Hashimoto & Kamitani vs Sasaki, Hoshino & Mondo
750. Masashi Takeda vs Takumi Tsukamoto
751. Kasai, WX & Ishikawa vs Numazawa, Miyamoto & Kodaka
752. Omori & Soya vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
753. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Ryota Hama
754. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 30/12/12
755. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Shinobu
756. Bad Bones & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
757. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
758. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa, Takashi Sasaki & The Winger
759. Danny Havoc, Drake Younger & Jaki Numazawa vs. Isami Kodaka, Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto
760. DJ Hyde vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
761. Yakitori Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
AJW 26/11/92 Dream Rush
762. Mima Shimoda & Etsuko Mita vs. Miori Kamiya & Chikako Hasegawa
763. Kaoru Ito vs. Tomoko Watanabe (c), for the All Japan Singles Title
764. Tag League The Best: Suzuka Minami & Yumiko Hotta vs. Takako Inoue & Terri Power
765. Akira Hokuto vs. Kyoko Inoue (c), for the All-Pacific Title
766. Kyoko Kamikaze vs. Bat Yoshinaga (c), for the WWWA World Martial Arts Title
767. Debbie Malenko & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Shark Tsuchiya & Crusher Maedomari
768. Aja Kong vs. Bull Nakano (c), for the WWWA World Singles Title
769. Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota 
WSU Mutiny
770. Jenny Rose vs Hania
771. Chris Dickinson & Shanna vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
AJW 11/4/93 Dreamslam II
772. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka
773. Kaoru Ito, Tomoko Watanabe, & Saemi Numata vs. Utako Hozumi, Leo Kitamura, & Mikiko Futagami
774. Terri Power & Bat Yoshinaga vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa
775. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo
776. Kyoko Inoue, Takako Inoue, & Yumiko Hotta vs. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Bolshoi Kid
777. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito
778. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano
779. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai
780. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (c) vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki

April

AJW 20/11/94 Big Egg Universe
781. Chaparrita ASARI and Bomber Hikaru vs. Hiromi Yagi and Hiromi Sugo
782. Tsunokake X vs. Great Littlemuta and Buta Genjin
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Rie Tamada
784. Suzuka Minami vs. KAORU
785. Kumiko Maekawa vs. Sugar Miyuki
786. Kyoko Hamaguchi vs. Doris Blind
787. Miyu Yamamoto vs. Anna Gomez
788. Kaoru Ito vs. Fumiko Ishimoto
789. Reggie Bennett vs. Chigusa Nagayo
790. Toshiyo Yamada and Tomoko Watanabe vs. Shinobu Kandori and Mikiko Futagami
791. Etsuko Mita and Mima Shimoda vs. Yasha Kurenai and Michiko Nagashima
792. Jaguar Yokota and Bison Kimura vs. Lioness Asuka and Yumi Ogura
793. Blizzard Yuki vs. Mariko Yoshida
794. Yumiko Hotta vs. Combat Toyota
795. Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
796. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong
797. Kyoko Inoue vs. Dynamite Kansai
798. Takako Inoue and Cuty Suzuki vs. Megumi Kudo and Hikari Fukoaka
799. Great Sasuke, SATO, and Shiryu (Kaz Hayashi) vs. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki & Gran Naniwa
800. Akira Hokuto vs. Combat Toyota
801. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai
802. Alundra Blayze (Madusa) vs. Bull Nakano
803. Akira Hokuto vs. Aja Kong
WWE NXT 1/5/14
804. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
805. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 8/5/14
806. Emma vs Charlotte
807. The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto
808. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
809. Battle Royal
FWE Openweight Grand Prix Finals
810. Brian Kendrick vs Tony Nese
811. Trent? vs Reynolds vs Santi vs Strickland
812. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Matt Morgan
813. John Hennigan vs Petey Williams
814. Sonjay Dutt vs Chuck Taylor
815. Tony Nese vs Trent?
816. John Hennigan vs Ted DiBiase Jr
817. Angelina Love vs Ivelisse
818. Taeler Hendrix vs CVE
819. Team Adrenaline Express vs Team Young Bucks
820. John Hennigan vs Tony Nese
HOG Glory Brings Honor
821. Smiley vs Roderick Strong
822. Homicide & Reyes vs Adrenaline Express
823. Andy Lee Ray vs Earl Cooter vs Matt Striker
824. Brian XL vs Kevin Steen
825. Adam Cole vs Anthony Gangone
826. Tony Nese vs Marq Quen
827. Michael Elgin vs Amazing Red
Michinoku Pro 10/10/96 These Days
828. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
829. Lenny Lane vs Wellington Wilkens Jr
830. Daisuke Ikeda & Satoshi Yoneyama vs Yuki Ishikawa & Alexander Otsuka
831. Dynamite Kid, Dos Caras & Kobayashi vs Sasuke, Mascaras & Tiger Mask
832. Hamada, Delfin, Tiger Mask, Naniwa & Yakushiji vs Teioh, Togo, Funaki, TAKA & Shiryu
833. Hayabusa vs Jinsei Shinzaki
Lucha Underground 19/11/14
834. Sexy Star vs Ivelisse
835. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr
836. Drago vs King Cuerno
837. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 10
838. vs Steve Gray
839. vs Jackie Robinson
840. vs Ken Joyce
841. vs Johnny Kidd
842. vs Vic Faulkner
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 11
843. vs Masato Yakushiji
844. vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
845. vs Johnny Kidd
846. vs Mike Quackenbush
847. vs Jon Ritchie
The Best of Kota Ibushi in 2009 Discs 1,2 & 3
848. & KUDO & Omega vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Uchida
849. & Omega vs HARASHIMA & Owashi
850. & Madoka vs Shinobu & Teioh vs Oishi & Asahi vs Oosugi & Senga
851. & Sasaki vs Akiyama & Ishimori
852. vs Sanshiro Takagi
853. vs Taiji Ishimori
854. & Omega vs Dino & Yoshihiko
855. & Morishima vs Kanemoto & Tanahashi
856. & Omega vs Togo & Michinoku
857. & KUDO & Nakazawa vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Abe
858. vs Koji Kanemoto
859. vs Taichi
860. vs Ryosuke Taguchi
861. vs Kikuchi
862. vs YAMATO
863. vs Liger
864. vs Prince Devitt
865. & Aoki vs KENTA & Ishimori
866. vs Sanshiro Takagi
867. & Aoki vs Danielson & Strong
868. & Aoki vs Marvin & Edwards
869. & Aoki vs Kanemaru & Suzuki
870. vs HARASHIMA
871. & Liger & Tiger Mask & Sasuke vs Kanemoto, Taguchi, Togo & TAKA
AAA Lucha Libre on Televisa 9/10/11
872. Jack Evans vs Escoria
Big Japan 2/2/12
873. Brahman Shu & Kei vs Sasaki & Shinobu
874. Kasai, Numazawa & Tsukamoto vs Miyamoto, Kodaka & Shimizu
875. Ito & Sasaki vs WX & Yamakawa
876. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Hashimoto vs Akebono, Hama & Nakanoue
877. Takeda & Hoshino vs Kobayashi & Inaba
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 361
878. Yuji Hino vs Keisuke Ishii
879. Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA
XPW - "AFTER THE FALL - VOL. 2"
880. Major Gunns vs. Lizzy Borden
881. Juventud Guerrera vs. Chris Chetti
882. Psicosis vs. Chris Chetti vs. Sonny Siaki vs. Christian York
883. Super Crazy vs. Jerry Lynn
884. Juventud Guerrera vs. Julio Dinero
885. Halloween vs. Damian 666
886. Mexico's Most Wanted vs. Kraq & Kronus
887. Super Crazy vs. Psicosis
WWE Summerslam 2011
888. Kingston/Morrison/Rey vs Miz/Truth/ADR
889. Kelly vs Beth
890. Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan
891. Randy Orton vs Christian
892. CM Punk vs John Cena
NYWC Sideshow 2014
893. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds
894. Papadon vs Drew Gulak
WWA The Revolution
895. Styles vs Daniels vs Low Ki vs Nova vs Shark Boy vs Mamaluke
896. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Juvi
897. Sabu vs Devon Storm
PWX Detonation
898. Eddie Kingston vs Grim Reefer
899. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
900. Delirious vs Larry Sweeney
901. Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez
902. Mana vs Ian Rotten
903. Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher
Real Japan 21/9/12
904. Original Tiger Mask & Marufuji vs Sekimoto & Takaiwa
AAA Lucha on Televisa 18/9/11
905. Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs Billy Boy & Escoria

May
Michinoku Pro Super J Cup 3rd Stage 2000
906. Ricky Marvin vs CIMA
907. Great Sasuke vs Kaz Hayashi
908. Tiger Mask vs Jushin Liger
909. Oriental vs Abismo *****
910. CIMA vs Naoki Sano
911. Jushin Liger vs Gran Hamada
912. Jushin Liger vs CIMA
CZW Tournament of Death 1
913. Necro Butcher vs. Wifebeater 
914. Mr. Insanity vs. Nick Gage
915. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy 
916. Panes Of Glass: Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater
917. Fans Bring The Weapons: Messiah vs "Sick" Nick Mondo
918. 200 Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & The Weedwhacker: Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo
ROH 7/12/13
919. Outlaw Inc vs American Wolves
920. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Michael Elgin
NEW JAPAN - "G1 CLIMAX TOURNAMENT 1998" (Commercial Tape) [2 DISC-SET]
1998/07/31 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
921. Round 1: Tadao Yasuda vs. Rick Titan
922. Round 1: Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
923. Round 1: Shiro Koshinaku vs. Osamu Nishimura
924. Round 1: Kensuke Sasaki vs. Michiyoshi Ohara
925. Round 1: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsutoshi Gotoh
926. Round 1: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
927. Round 1: Masa Chono vs. Manabu Nakanishi
928. Round 1: Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto
1998/08/01 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
929. Round 2: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tadao Yasuda
930. Round 2: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki
931. Round 2: Masa Chono vs. Shiro Koshinaka
932. Round 2: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu
1998/08/02 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
933. Semi-Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Rick Titan
934. Semi-Final: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima
935. Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto
WWE NXT 15/5/14
936. The Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Elias Samson
937. Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
938. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
939. Colin Cassady vs Angelo Dawkins
940. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/5/14
941. Big E vs Bo Dallas
942. Paige vs Tamina
943. Adam Rose vs Camacho
944. Natalya vs Sasha Banks
945. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins
FREEDOMS - 2011/12/25 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "JUN KASAI PRODUCE: BLOOD X'MAS 2011"
946. Great Kojika & Ricky Fuji & HIROKI vs. Danshoku Dino & Shinobu & Toru Sugiura
947. Barbed Wire Board Death Match: GENTARO & The W*inger vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
948. TKD (Razor, Table & Dust Box) Death Match: MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda
949. Hardcore Match: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sasaki & Mammoth Sasaki
950. Jun Kasai Produce Special Glass Death Match: Jun Kasai vs. Shuji Ishikawa
OSAKA PRO – 2010/06/18 – Kyocera Dome, Osaka Sky Hall – “HANSHIN PRO-WRESTLING KENKA MATSURI – OSAKA PRO-WRESTLING vs. DRAGON GATE”
951. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada & Takoyakida vs. Anthony W. Mori & Mark Haskins & Takuya Tomamokai
952. Hideyoshi & Masamune vs. Super Shisa & Shisa BOY
953. Asian Cooger & Miracleman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii
954. Tigers Mask, Black Buffalo, Tadasuke & The Bodyguard vs Gamma, Dragon Kid, Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
955. Special Singles Match: Billy Ken Kid vs. CIMA
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 1
956. Gerald James vs Roderick Strong
957. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
958. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett vs Johnny Gargano & Nick Jackson
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 2
959. Jeremy Wyatt vs Mat Fitchett
960. Davey Vega vs Roderick Strong
961. ACH & Nick Jackson vs The Hooligans
962. Gerald James vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 26/11/14
963. Mil Muertes vs Drago
964. Mascarita Sagrada vs Son of Havoc
965. Chavo Guerrero vs Sexy Star
966. Big Ryck vs Prince Puma
ECW Barely Legal 1997
967. The Dudleys vs The Eliminators
968. RVD vs Lance Storm
969. Sasuke, Hamada & Yakushiji vs TAKA, Terry Boy & Dick Togo ***3/4
970. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2
971. Taz vs Sabu
972. Stevie Richards vs Sandman vs Terry Funk
973. Terry Funk vs Raven
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 248 + 249 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/21 – Kyoto, KBS Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 248] 
974. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. BxB Hulk & Kzy 
975. Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Masato Yoshino & Gamma 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/02/05 – Hakata Star Lane – "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 249] 
976. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & YAMATO 
977. Open the Dream Gate Title: CIMA vs. Jimmy Susumu 
DRAGON GATE - INFINITY # 250 + 251
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/09 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 250]
978. Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda & Kzy & Fake Naoki Tanizaki vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & Masato Yoshino & YAMATO & Jimmy Susumu & Dragon Kid & Rich Swann
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/20 - Kobe ***** Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 251]
979. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership - CIMA Royal (w/ PAC, Gamma, Super Shenlong II, Rich Swann, Eita Kobayashi, Cyber Kong, Don Fujii, Yasushi Kanda, Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino)
980. No Ropes Match: BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
981. No Ropes Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi
ALL JAPAN - "JR. TAG LEAGUE 2012 SPECIAL" [TV Special - 2012/04/27]
2012/04/14 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
982. Jr. Tag League: KAI & Gillette vs. Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
983. Jr. Tag League: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
984. Jr. Tag League - Final: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. BUSHI & SUSHI
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 247 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/19 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 247] 
985. Naruki Doi & Kzy & Tomahawk T.T. vs. K-ness & Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa 
986. Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Cyber Kong 
987. YAMATO, Shingo, Susumu, Dragon Kid & Kagetora vs CIMA, Hulk, Ryo Saito, Tozawa & Genki Horiguchi 
Shimmer Volume 60
988. Nikki Storm vs Heidi Lovelace
989. Melanie Cruise vs Mia Yim
990. The Kimber Bombs vs Mary Lee Rose & Crazy Mary Dobson
991. Allysin Kay vs Kana
992. Portia Perez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
993. Mercedes Martinez vs Santana Garrett
994. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs 3G
995. Madison Eagles vs Jessicka Havok
996. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
997. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
CHIKARA - 2005/09/17 - Pittston, PA - "SON OF THE INTERNATIONAL INVASION OF INTERNATIONAL INVADERS - 2nd STAGE" 
998. Retail Dragon vs. Cheech 
999. Larry Sweeney vs. Reckless Youth 
1000. Team FIST vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco 
1001. Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush vs. KUDO & Arakencito 
1002 Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked 
1003. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 
AAW - 2006/11/25 - Berwyn, IL - "WINDY CITY CLASSIC II"
1004. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Danny Daniels
1005. Trik Davis vs. Chad Collyer
1006. Jerry Lynn vs. Chandler McClure
1007. Silas Young vs. Ace Steel
1008. Zach Gowen & Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence vs. The Michigan Invasion
1009. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black
AAW - 2008/02/09 - Berwyn, IL - "MY BLOODY VALENTINE 2008"
1010. Northstar Express vs. Absolute Answer
1011. Josh Abercrombie vs. N8 Mattson
1012. Silas Young vs. Jason Dukes
1013. Dog Collar Match: Eric Priest vs. Jimmy Jacobs
1014. Zach Gowen & Krotch vs. DP Associates
1015. Austin Aries vs. Arik Cannon
1016. Tyler Black & Shane Hollister & M-Dogg 20 vs. Jerry Lynn & Danny Daniels & Marek Brave
CHIKARA - 2005/10/22 - Hellertown, PA - "The Cibernetico Returneth"
1017. Cheech vs CP Munk
1018. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs Rorschach & Crossbones
1019. Chuichiro Arai vs Larry Sweeney
1020. Hero, Cannon, Castagnoli, Icarus, Akuma, Hallowicked, UltraMantis & Blind Rage vs Quackenbush, Milano, Skayde, Shane Storm, Jigsaw, Sabian, Eddie Kingston & Mister ZERO
Shimmer Volume 61
1021. Santana Garrett vs Neveah
1022. Jessicka Havok vs Crazy Mary Dobson
1023. Mia Yim vs Angie Skye
1024. Nicole Matthews vs Heidi Lovelace
1025. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez
1026. 3G vs The Kimber Bombs
1027. Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight
1028. Madison Eagles vs Kana vs Hikaru Shida
1029. Mercedes Martinez vs LuFisto
FLORIDA CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING – DECEMBER 2011 / JANUARY 2012 – TV SHOW # 168 - 170
2011/12/18 – TV SHOW # 168
1030. Percy Watson & Titus O'Neil & CJ Parker vs. Rick Victor & Derrick Bateman & Cory Graves
1031. FCW Heavyweight Title: Leo Kruger vs. Seth Rollins
2011/12/25 – TV SHOW # 169
1032. Mike Dalton vs. Peter Orlov
1033. Kenneth Cameron vs. Jiro
1034. Ivelisse Velez & Caylee Turner vs. Kaitlyn & Cameron Lynn
1035. Antonio Cesaro & Dean Ambrose vs. Abraham Washington & Seth Rollins
2012/01/01 – TV SHOW # 170
1036. AJ vs. Aksana vs. Audrey Marie
1037. Kevin Hackman vs. Sakamoto
TNA – 2011/06/16 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 362
1038. Austin Aries vs. Kid Kash vs. Jimmy Rave
1039. TNA Knockouts Tag Team Titles: Sarita & Rosita vs. Velvet Sky & Miss Tessmacher
1040. Bound For Glory Series: RVD vs. Samoa Joe
TNA – 2011/06/23 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 363
1041. Miss Tessmacher & Velvet Sky vs. ODB & Miss Jackie
1042. Zima Ion vs. Frederico Palacios vs. Dakota Darsow
1043. Sting vs. Abyss
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/08/17 & 2011/08/18 – Tokyo, Differ Ariake – "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN DIFFER" [DiColosseo # 461]
2011/08/17 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1044. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1045. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki
2011/08/18 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1046. 2 Days Tag Tournament Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1047. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/09/19 – Acros Fukuoka – “SHINY NAVIGATION 2011
1048. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr.
1049. Kenta Kobashi & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Colt Cabana
1050. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin
1051. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
DDT - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo - "APARTEMENT PRO WRESTLING"
All matches are taking place in different rooms of an apartement complex
1052. Kota Ibushi vs. Batten Tamagawa
1053. Kota Ibushi vs. Shigehiro Irie
1054. Kota Ibushi vs. Tanomusaku Toba
1055. Kota Ibushi vs. Yasu Urano
1056. Kota Ibushi & Michael Nakazawa vs. Danshoku Dino & Hiroshi Fukuda
1057. Kota Ibushi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1058. Kota Ibushi vs. Brahman Shu
1059. Kota Ibushi vs. Michael Nakazawa
PRO WRESTLING NOAH - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN KORAKUEN"
1060. Ricky Marvin vs. Satoshi Kajiwara
1061. Taiji Ishimori vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
1062. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama & Kentaro Shiga vs. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa & Masao Inoue
1063. Sugiura, Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone vs Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
1064. Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Genba Hirayanagi
1065. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles: KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki
DIAMOND RING – 2012/02/11 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "KENSUKE OFFICE CHANGES" 
1066. Kikutaro & Numazu Man vs. Masao Inoue & "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa 
1067. Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori & Satoshi Kajiwara vs Kazunari Murakami, NOSAWA Rongai & Takeshi Minamino 
1068. Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Kento Miyahara 
1069. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Mitsuhiro Kitanomiya 
1070. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shingo Takagi
K-DOJO - 2012/04/08 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "CLUB-K SUPER evolution10 ~ KAIENTAI DOJO 10TH ANNIVERSARY" [Puroresu King # 256]
1071. Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji & Yoshiaki Yago vs. Captain Daigoro & Marines Mask II & Boso Boy Raito
1072. Jado & Gedo vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi
1073. KAIENTAI DOJO 10th Anniversary Rumble (w/ Ryuichi Sekine, Daigoro Kashiwa, X No.5, Teppei Ishizaka, X No.2, X No.1, PSYCHO, Taku Anzawa, Hardcore Kid Kojiro, Romy Suzuki, Kazuya Horiuchi, Taketo Iwako, Dandy Takuya, Hi69, Ofune, Teppei Ishizaka, TOMO Michinoku, TAKU Michinoku, YOSHIYA, Mike Lee Jr., Handsome JOE, Mr. X, Taichi, Minoru Suzuki, Kunio Toshima, Apple Miyuk, PSYCHO)
1074. KUSHIDA & Isami Kodaka & Yusaku Obata vs. Kaji Tomato & Hiro Tonai & Yuki Sato
1075. Yuji Hino & Saburo Inematsu & MIYAWAKI vs. YOSHIYA & GENTARO & Ryota Chikuzen
1076. Champion of STRONGEST-K Title: Kengo Mashimo vs. TAKA Michinoku
CMLL - 2012/04/07 + 2012/04/14 - GUERREROS DEL RING [52MX]
2012/04/07 (taped: 2012/04/01 - Arena Coliseo)
1077. Atlantis & Mascara Dorada & Prince Devitt vs. Felino & ***** Casas & Volador jr.
1078. Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero
2012/04/14 (taped: 2012/04/08 - Arena Coliseo
1079. Diamante Azul & Marco Corleone & Mascara Dorada vs. Rey Bucanero & Terrible & Tiger
Omega Loco in Joco 2
1080. Lee & Otto vs Country Jacked
1081. Scotty 2 Hotty vs Mickey Gambino
1082. Hurricane Helms vs Zane Dawson
1083. Christopher Daniels vs Caprice Coleman
1084. CW Anderson vs Cedric Alexander
1085. The Bravados vs The Hardys
1086. The Hardys & Country Jacked vs The Bravados, Lee & Otto
DRADITION - 2013/05/29 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "BATTLE NEW VIBRATION 2013"
1087. Hiro Saito & Gran Hamada vs. NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA 
1088. Akitoshi Saito & Kazushi Miyamoto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Alexander Otsuka & Bear Fukuda
1089. TAJIRI vs. Shinya Ishikawa
1090. Riki Chosyu & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1091. Tatsumi Fujinami & Original Tiger Mask vs. Masakatsu Funaki & AKIRA
ZERO1 - December 2010 - "FURINKAZAN 2010"
2010/12/11 - Bella Salle Roppongi
1092. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato
1093. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Shinjiro Otani & Akebono vs. Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa
2010/12/21 - ZEPP Nagoya
1094. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yutaka Yoshie & FUNAKI
1095. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa vs. Kintaro Kanemura & Takuya Sugawara
1096. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Ryouji Sai & Shinsuke Jet Wakataka
1097. Furinkazan 2010 - Final / NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Titles: Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto
BIG JAPAN - 2012/02/26 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1098. Ikkitousen - Strong Climb - Block A: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
1099. Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match: Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa & Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka & Mototsugu Shimizu
1100. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title - Ultimate Open Finger Long Nail Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
LEGEND THE PRO-WRESTLING - 2013/01/13 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1101. Hiro Saito & El Samurai vs. AKIRA & Gran Hamada
1102. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Akitoshi Saito & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
1103. Shinjiro Otani & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Bear Fukuda
1104. Masa Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Liger vs. Riki Chosyu & Tatsumi Fujinami & Yukio Sakaguchi
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 1
1105. Bad Bones vs Tommaso Ciampa ***
1106. Hot & Spicy vs The Inner City Machine Guns ***1/2
1107. Axel Tischer vs KUSHIDA ***1/2
1108. Adam Cole vs Trent? ***3/4
1109. Chris Hero vs Freddy Stahl ***1/4
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 2
1110. Big Daddy Walter vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1111. Jon Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Carnage vs Michael Dante **1/2
1112. Adam Cole vs Robert Dreissker ***1/4
1113. Trent? & Matt Striker vs Hot & Spicy **
1114. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham ***
WWE NXT 28/5/14
1115. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1116. Bo Dallas vs Neville
WWE NXT Takeover
1117. Adam Rose vs Camacho
1118. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
1119. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
1120. Charlotte vs Natalya ***1/2
1121. Tyson Kidd vs Neville ***1/2
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 3
1122. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero
1123. Big Daddy Walter vs Axel Tischer ***1/2
1124. Hot & Spicy vs Trent? & Matt Striker
1125. Axel Tischer vs Chris Hero ***3/4

June
Michinoku Pro 15/12/94
1126. Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
1127. Shiryu, Sato & Terry Boy vs Super Delfin, Gran Naniwa & Jinsei Shinzaki
1128. Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada vs Shiryu & Sato
Futen 26/4/09
1129. TAKA Michinoku vs Shoichi Uchida
1130. Kengo Mashimo vs Shinjitsu Nohashi
1131. Mitsuya Nagai & Hajime Moriyama vs The Brahmans
1132. Koichiro Kimura vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1133. Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Ono vs Manabu Suruga & Takahiro Ohba
Lucha Invades Japan Vol 1
1134. Mil Mascaras vs The Destroyer
1135. Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1136. Solitario vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1137. Canek vs Tiger Mask
1138. Black Tiger vs TAKA Michinoku
1139. Fishman vs The Cobra
1140. Dos Caras vs El Samurai
1141. Black Tiger vs Jushin Liger
Hustle 23/4/09
1142. Tajiri & KG vs Rey Ohara & Minoru Fujita
1143. RG vs A-chan
1144. Magnum Tokyo vs Monster HG
1145. Lance Cade & Rene Bonaparte vs Bono-Kun & Shiro Koshinaka
1146. Toshiaki Kawada & Punch The C vs Natto Man & Kikkoman
FMW 21/1/02
1147. Akihiko Ichihara vs Satoshi Makita
1148. Ricky Fuji & Shinjuku Same vs Hisakatsu Oya & San Paul
1149. Onryo & Goemon vs Chocoball Mukai & Yoshihito Sasaki
1150. Mammoth Sasaki vs Happy Ikeda vs Biomonster DNA
1151. Paul LeDuc & Vic Grimes vs Nosawa & Mitsunobu Kikuzawa
1152. Ricky Fuyuki, Sandman & Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura, Mr Gannosuke & Tetsuhiro Kuroda
AIW Aint Nuthin But A G Thang
1153. Tim Donst vs Alex Shelley ***1/4
1154. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister
1155. Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott
1156. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega 
1157. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition
1158. Athena vs Nikki Storm
1159. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Faith In Ryan vs Flips & a Dick
1160. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney ***1/2
1161. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH
DDT 19/10/08
1162. Battle Royal
1163. Mori & Sato vs Ibushi & Toba
1164. Sasaki, Miyamoto & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Ohka & Ishikawa
1165. MIKAMI vs El Blazer
1166. Togo, Honda & Sasaki vs Shiryu, Yu & Law
1167. Sakai & Dino vs Sakai & Takaishi
1168. Owashi & HARASHIMA vs KUDO & Urano
1169. 6 Way Ladder Match
AIW JLIT 2014 Day One
1170. Flip Kendrick vs Matt Cross 
1171. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine
1172. Jimmy Jacobs vs Eric Ryan 
1173. Heidi Lovelace vs Ricky Shane Page
1174. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly
1175. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Samson ***
1176. BJ Whitmer vs Seleziya Sparx 
1177. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega 
1178. Danny Havoc vs UltraMantis Black 
1179. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition 
1180. Ethan Page vs Veda Scott
1181. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
AIW JLIT 2014 Day Two
1182. Prohibition vs Donst 
1183. Havoc vs Ryan 
1184. Cross vs Seleziya
1185. Page vs Bagwell 
1186. Lyndon vs Dutt
1187. Lovelace vs Elgin
1188. The Iron Curtain vs Delaney, Fontaine, UMB & Scott
1189. The Jollyville Fuckits vs The Forgotten 
1190. Lyndon vs Page
1191. Donst vs Cross 
1192. Elgin vs Ryan
1193. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1194. Beverly vs Vega vs Kingston vs Flip vs RSP vs Dux
1195. Elgin vs Donst vs Page ***1/4
AIW Absolution IX
1196. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin ***
1197. The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuckits
1198. Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page ***1/2
1199. ACH vs Banks vs Cheech vs Delaney vs Flip vs Sparx ***
1200. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon
1201. Eddie Kingston vs RSP
1202. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross ***1/4
1203. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst ***3/4
ROH on Sinclair 14/12/13
1204. Silas Young vs Tadarius Thomas
1205. ACH vs Adam Cole
1206. C&C Wrestle Factory vs reDRagon
NEW Wrestling Under The Stars III
1207. Matt Taven vs Michael Bennett
1208. Brodus Clay vs J Busta
1209. Brian Anthony vs Caleb Konley vs Matt Sydal
1210. Velvet Sky, Robbie Araujo & Mark Shurman vs Reby Sky, Shovelhead Chuck & Jake Manning
1211. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen
1212. The Hardys vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
AIW Failure By Design
1213. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels
1214. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers
1215. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs The Forgotten
1216. Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon ***
1217. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page
1218. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander ***1/4
WWE NXT 5/6/14
1219. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
1220. Bayley vs Charlotte
1221. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Two Jobbers
1222. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel **3/4
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
1223. TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish
1224. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***3/4
1225. Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
1226. Candice & Joey vs Ricochet & Swann vs Bad Influence ***3/4
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
1228. AJ Styles vs Brian Myers
1229. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak
1230. Taylor, Omega & ZSJ vs Cole & The Bucks ****
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
1231. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann ***
1232. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ***1/2
1233. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1234. reDRagon vs Gulak & Busick
1235. Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero ***1/2
1236. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole ****1/4
1237. Kenny Omega vs ACH
1238. Young Bucks vs Bad Influence ****
BJW 5/2/2010
1239. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Kawakami vs Yoshihito, Kawabata & Kazuki Hashimoto
1240. Isami Kodaka vs Jaki Numazawa

July

PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
1241. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
1242. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
1243. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
1244. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal ***1/4
1245. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***1/4
1246. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr ***1/2
1247. Mount Rushmore vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin
1248. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
1249. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega ***3/4
1250. Hero, Ryan, Swann, Taylor & Mack vs Busick, Gulak, Alexander, Fish & Ciampa 
1251. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong 
WWE NXT 12/6/14
1252. Paige, Emma & Bayley vs Charlotte, Summer & Sasha
1253. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort
1254. Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT
1255. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd ***1/4
AIW Hell on Earth 10
1256. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition
1257. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs
1258. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page ***
1259. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
1260. Chris Sabin vs Eric Ryan
1261. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Lyndon vs Flip vs Alex Daniels vs Josh Singh ***
1262. Marion Fontaine vs Spud
1263. Donst vs Alexander vs RSP vs Dux ***1/4
AIW Charge It To The Underhills
1264. Tyson Dux vs Brian Myers
1265. Veda & Team Barely Legal vs Tessa & Social Network
1266. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana
1267. Beaver Boys vs Infinity & Beyond
1268. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin
1269. RSP vs Ryan vs Justice vs Candice vs Josh Singh vs Flip
1270. Donst & Jollyville vs The Forgotten
1271. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1272. Josh Alexander vs Uhaa Nation
1273. Dudes on TV vs Gargano & Prohibition ***1/4
WWE NXT 19/6/14
1274. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
1275. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
1276. The Vaudevillains vs Dawkins & Tyler
1277. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze ***
1278. Kidd & Zayn vs The Ascension
BJW/DDT/K-Dojo New Years Eve Special 31/12/2009
1279. 108 Person Battle Royal
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
1280. Flip vs Ryan vs Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams vs Tyler Thomas
1281. Alexia Nicole vs Jasmin
1282. Infinity & Beyond vs The Forgotten
1283. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice vs Lyndon
1284. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano ***
1285. 2 Cold Scorpio vs RSP ***1/4
1286. Josh Alexander vs Dick Justice
1287. Gauntlet for the Gold ***1/2
IVP Best of Katsuyori Shibata Vol 1
1288. Barnett & Iizuka vs Murakami & Shibata
1289. Shibata vs Musashi
1290. Shibata vs Fujita
1291. Shibata vs Akiyama
1292. Shibata & KENTA vs Taue & Shiozaki
1293. Shibata vs Nakajima
1294. Shibata vs Sasaki
WWE NXT 26/6/14
1295. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
1296. Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey
1297. Summer Rae vs Becky Lynch
1298. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton
1299. Adrian Neville vs RVD
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V1
1300. Brody vs Tenryu
1301. Jumbo vs Hansen
1302. Jumbo vs Hansen
1303. Jumbo vs Hansen
1304. Jumbo vs Tenryu
NJPW Top of the Super Juniors 1998
1305. Otani vs Samurai
1306. Samurai vs Wagner Jr
1307. Otani vs Wagner Jr
1308. Liger vs Otani
1309. Liger vs Samurai
1310. Kanemoto vs Hayashi
NOAH GHC Title History 2008 Part 1 & 2
1311. Misawa vs Morishima
1312. Morishima vs Sugiura
1313. Morishima vs Rikio
1314. Morishima vs Kensuke
1315. Kensuke vs Yone
1316. Kensuke vs Akitoshi Saito
WWE NXT 3/7/14
1317. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort
1318. The BFFs vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
1319. CJ Parker vs Scott Cutler
1320. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel
WWE NXT 10/7/14
1321. Summer Rae vs Bayley
1322. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
1323. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1324. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
Chikara Quantum of Solace
1325. The Throwbacks vs Evan Gelistico & Gary The Barn Owl 
1326. Ophidian vs Heidi Lovelace
1327. The Baltic Siege vs The Bloc Party
1328. Worker Ant vs deviANT
1329. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Jigsaw & The Shard
1330. The Estonian Thunderfrog vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova
1331. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Jaka & Oleg The Usurper ***1/4
Chikara Diamonds are Forever
1332. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned
1333. Jojo Bravo vs Max Smashmaster
1334. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett
1335. The Batiri vs The Odditorium
1336. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
1337. The Colony vs The Colony Xtreme Force
1338. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs
1339. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs The BDK
1340. Archibald Peck, 3.0 & The Batiri vs The BDK & The Odditorium **3/4
1341. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron
EVOLVE 29
1342. Blake Edward Belakus vs JT Dunn
1343. The Bravados vs The Monster Mafia ***1/4
1344. Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley ***3/4
1345. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano
1346. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst
1347. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
1348. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta ****1/4
WWE NXT 17/7/14
1349. The Jersey Boys vs The Vaudevillains
1350. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1351. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
1352. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
1353. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
Puro for Dummies Volume 2
1354. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1355. Toshiaki Kawada vs Mitsuharu Misawa
1356. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
1357. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
1358. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Makoto Hashi
1359. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama
1360. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
1361. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita
1362. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi vs CIMA, Don Fujii & Naruki Doi
1363. Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki
1364. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & Gamma
1365. Naomichi Marufuji vs KENTA
1366. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
1367. The Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki
1368. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama
1369. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi
1370. The Briscoes vs Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
1371. Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka
1372. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
Zero1 9/12/01
1373. Gerard Gordeau vs Hans Nyman
1374. Animal & Hawk vs Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka
1375. Shinya Hashimoto & Naoya Ogawa vs Mark Kerr & Tom Howard
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 1, 2 & 3
1376. Brian Pillman vs Cactus Jack
1377. New Skyscrapers Squash Match
1378. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1379. Sting & Arn Anderson vs The Galaxians
1380. Ric Flair vs Eddie Gilbert
1381. Arn Anderson vs Great Muta
1382. Rock N Roll Express vs State Patrol
1383. Rock N Roll Express vs Freebirds
1384. Lex Luger vs Eddie Gilbert
1385. Arn Anderson vs Buzz Sawyer
1386. Ric Flair, Sting & Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1387. Dr Death vs Cactus Jack
1388. Midnight Express & Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes
1389. Arn Anderson vs Eddie Gilbert
1390. Ric Flair vs Tom Zenk
1391. Mil Mascaras vs Galaxian One
1392. Doug Furnas vs Galaxian Two
1393. Mil Mascaras vs Cactus Jack
1394. The Steiners vs Doom
1395. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Ole Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1396. Buzz Sawyer vs Tommy Rich
1397. Road Warriors & Dr Death vs The Samoans & Samoan Savage
1398. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1399. Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas
1400. Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman
1401. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Rock N Roll Express
1402. Norman vs Hacksaw Higgins
1403. Road Warriors vs Doom
1404. Freebirds vs Dynamic Dudes
1405. Kevin Sullivan & Cactus Jack Squash
1406. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
Shine 15
1407. Su Yung vs Solo Darling
1408. Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra
1409. Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace
1410. Angelina Love vs Taylor Made
1411. Leva Bates vs Neveah
1412. The SNS Express vs The American Sweethearts
1413. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim
1414. Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay
1415. Rain vs Amazing Kong
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 4
1416. Ole & Arn Anderson vs Tommy Rich & Ranger Ross
1417. Norman vs Cactus Jack
1418. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1419. Road Warriors vs Mean Mark & Masked Man?
1420. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs The Freebirds
1421. The Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
EVOLVE 30
1422. Caleb Konley vs AR Fox ***1/4
1423. Blake Edward Belakus vs Ryan Rush *3/4
1424. Josh Alexander vs Tim Donst **3/4
1425. Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor vs Ethan Page ***
1426. The Bravados vs The Colony ***1/4
1427. Moose vs Mr A *1/4
1428. Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann ***
1429. Uhaa Nation vs Trent Baretta ***1/2
1430. The Premier Athlete Brand vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Uhaa Nation **3/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 5
1431. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1432. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Freebirds
1433. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1434. Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
1435. Ric Flair vs Tommy Rich
1436. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
EVOLVE 31
1437. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***3/4
1438. Biff Busick vs James Raideen **3/4
1439. Los Ben Dejos & Lince Dorado vs The Juicy Product & Jesus DeLeon ***
1440. Matt Sydal vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1441. Nese & Konley vs Swann & Ricochet ***1/4
1442. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway **3/4

August

Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 6
1443. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1444. Lex Luger vs Samu
1445. Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman & Rotunda
1446. Minnesota Wrecking Crew Squash
1447. Ric Flair vs Johnny Ace
1448. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1449. Steiners vs Doom
1450. Animal vs Ron Simmons
1451. Steiners vs Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1452. Pillman & Zenk vs The Samoans
1453. Mike Rotunda vs Cuban Assassin
1454. Cactus Jack Squash


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3 



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)





Spoiler: 5 



*MAY*

DDT Judgment 2015 29.03.2015
500 MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. Hoshitango & Toru Owashi
KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match
501 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
502 Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Extreme Title Total Count Iron Man Match
503 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
DDT Extreme Title One Count Match
504 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
505 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine

Stardom The Hightest 2015 29.03.2015
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
506 Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
507 Io Shirai vs. Takumi Iroha
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
508 Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo

DDT Max Bump 2015 29.04.2015
509 Shunma Katsumata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
510 Akito, Kazuki Hirata, Makoto Oishi & Soma Takao vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Brother Tommy & Takayuki Ueki
511 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi)
Nine Man Right To Challenge Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal
512 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Danshoku Jinsei, DJ Nira, Hiroshi Fukuda, Hoshitango, MIKAMI, Saki Akai, Suguru Miyatake & Yasu Urano
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
513 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
514 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. HARASHIMA

WAVE Second Virgin 11.02.2015
Regina Di WAVE Title Match
515 Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Ayako Hamada

Stardom Ryogoku Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 23.04.2015
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
516 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
517 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
518 Chelsea vs. Kris Wolf
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
519 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kyoko Kimura
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
520 Mayu Iwatani vs. Thunder Rosa
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
521 Haruka Kato vs. Kairi Hojo
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
522 Mayu Iwatani vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
523 Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
524 Chelsea vs. Io Shirai
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
525 Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
526 Kairi Hojo vs. Koguma
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Final Match
527 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2015 03.05.2015
528 Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi
529 Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito
530 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
531 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
532 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
533 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) & Amber Gallows vs. The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
534 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
535 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
536 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto

WWE Monday Night RAW #1145 04.05.2015
537 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
538 John Cena (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 29.04.2015
NEVER Openweight Title Match
539 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

BJW 28.04.2015
540 Isamu Oshita & Tatsuo Omori vs. Toshiyuki Sakuta & Yoshihisa Uto
541 Atsushi Maruyama & Shinobu vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
542 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi, Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
543 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto
544 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Great Kojika
545 Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
546 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2015 05.05.2015
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
547 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Cyber Kong
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
548 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & Masaaki Mochizuki
Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk Six Way Match
549 CIMA vs. Kzy vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk vs. YAMATO

WWE Monday Night RAW #1146 11.05.2015
550 Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
551 Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow

CZW Proving Grounds 2015 09.05.2015
552 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
553 Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee
Conor Claxton's Death Match Trial Series Panes Of Glass Death Match
554 Conor Claxton vs. Danny Havoc

AWA May 31, 1986
555 Stan Hansen vs. Curt Hennig 

IMPACT Wrestling #563: Hardcore Justice 16.03.2015
Steel Pipe On A Pole Match
556 Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki

CHIKARA Afternoon Delight 06.04.2015
CHIKARA Grand Title Match
557 Icarus (c) vs. Hallowicked

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 03.05.2015
Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
558 Titan (w/Esfinge) (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (w/Okumura)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique 03.04.2015
559 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage
560 Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee
561 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
562 Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
563 ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa
564 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
565 Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
566 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

WWE Payback 2015 17.05.2015
567 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
568 The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
569 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback
WWE United States Title I Quit Match
570 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
571 Naomi & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
572 King Barrett vs. Neville
WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
573 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable 20.05.2015
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match
574 Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
Tag Team Match
575 Bayley & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma
Singles Match
576 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
577 Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella)
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
578 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title Match
579 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XXII - Tag 1 22.05.2015
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
580 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
581 Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay Jr.
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
582 Chase Owens vs. El Barbaro Cavernario
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
583 KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
584 Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Triumph 05.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Cruiserweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
585 Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Tanaka
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
586 Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Ryota Hama

Dradition Fight Of Kings 11.05.2015
587 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Royal Battle Weekend - Tag 1 16.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Title #1 Contender Four Way Match
588 KAI vs. Manabu Soya vs. Masayuki Kono vs. Shuji Kondo

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 19.05.2015
Lightning Match
589 Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
590 Angel de Oro, Fuego & Stuka Jr. vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno

CMLL 2015/4/28 
591 Atlantis, Blue Panther, Dragon Lee vs. ***** Casas, Shocker, Vangelis

CMLL - 03.03.2015
592 Los Divinos Laguneros (Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr. & The Panther) vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus 

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 - Tag 1 15.05.2015
593 Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)
594 ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
ROH World Television Title Match
595 Jay Lethal (w/Donovan Dijak) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
596 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. Roderick Strong, The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe& Mark Briscoe) & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 1 12.05.2015
597 Delirious vs. Gedo
598 KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
599 Jay Lethal (w/J. Diesel & Truth Martini) vs. Takaaki Watanabe

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
600 Atsushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishimori & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
601 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Psycho Clown
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
602 Brian Cage vs. El Texano Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
603 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
604 Angelico, Drew Galloway & El Mesias vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
605 Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Mundo
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
606 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
607 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Match
608 ACH vs. Blue Demon Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Overtime Match
609 Brian Cage vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.





Spoiler: 6 



*JUN*

WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 31.05.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Elimination Chamber Match
610 The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
611 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Naomi vs. Paige
612 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
613 Bo Dallas vs. Neville
Intercontinental Title Elimination Chamber Match (vakant)
614 Dolph Ziggler vs. King Barrett vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
615 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury & Kane) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Match
616 El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
617 Mr. Anderson vs. Myzteziz
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
618 El Patron Alberto vs. Matt Hardy
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
619 Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXII - Tag 13 07.06.2015
620 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Junior XXII Final Match
621 KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
622 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 4 17.02.2000
623 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader

NJPW
624 Salman Hashimikov vs Bam Bam Bigelow

WCW Nitro: February 9th 1998: 
625 Goldberg vs. Steve Regal

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 1 20.02.1999
626 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Naomichi Marufuji & Yoshinari Ogawa

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 7 28.02.1999
627 Akira Taue & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Vader

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 11 06.03.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
628 Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa
Triple Crown Title Match (vakant)
629 Akira Taue vs. Vader

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
630 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 Tag 3 26.03.2000
AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 First Round Match 
631 Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori 

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 11 23.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
632 Untouchables (Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa) (c) vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi)

WWE Money In The Bank 2015 14.06.2015
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
633 Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Neville vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
WWE Divas Title Match
634 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
635 Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show
Non Title Match
636 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
WWE Tag Team Title Match
637 The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match
638 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 17 30.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match	
639 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi) (c) vs. NO FEAR (Takao Omori & Yoshihiro Takayama)

NOAH 3rd Great Voyage 2005 05.11.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
640 Takeshi Rikio (c) vs. Akira Taue

NOAH Winter Navigation 2005 - Tag 10 04.12.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
641 Akira Taue (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima

NOAH First Navigation 2006 - Tag 10 22.01.2006
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
642 Akira Taue (c) vs. Jun Akiyama

AJPW Champion Carnival 1999 - Tag 3 28.03.1999
Champion Carnival 1999 First Round Match
643 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader

PWG DDT4 2015 22.05.2015
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
644 Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
645 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
646 Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 First Round Match
647 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
648 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
649 Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Singles Match
650 Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins
PWG World Title Three Way Match
651 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Final Match
652 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Title / ROH World Television Title Match
653 Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c)

Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015 - Tag 1
World Of Stardom Title Match
654 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

CMLL 2015-05-22 @ Arena México 
655 ***** Casas vs Dragon Lee in the 200t Leyenda de Plata final match

WWE Superstars #298 25.12.2014
656 Cesaro vs. Erick Rowan

DDT King Of DDT 2015 Tokyo 28.06.2015
657 Hoshitango, Shigehiro Irie, Shunma Katsumata & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) & Saki Akai
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
658 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
659 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Konosuke Takeshita
660 Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Team Dream Futures(Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
661 KUDO, Masa Takanashi & MIKAMI vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Match
662 KUDO (c) vs. Ken Ohka vs. Yasu Urano
KO-D Openweight Title Match
663 Ken Ohka (c) vs. KUDO
King Of DDT 2015 Final Match
664 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
665 The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Holocausto (Electroshock, El Hijo del Pirata & La Parka Negra) vs. Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico)
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Cage Match
666 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. La Secta (Cuervo & Escoria)

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory In Nagoya 17.05.2015
DDT Extreme Title Last Man Standing Match
667 Akito (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
KO-D Openweight Title Match
668 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO





Spoiler: 7 



*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 29.06.2015
WWE United States Title Match
669 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

Stardom Gold May 2015 17.05.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
670 Koguma (c) vs. Star Fire
671 Chelsea vs. Meiko Satomura
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match (vakant)
672 Io Shirai vs. Nikki Storm
World Of Stardom Title Match
673 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani

WWE Main Event #143 26.06.2015
674 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

WWE Superstars #324 25.06.2015
675 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 1 30.01.2015
676 KUSHIDA & Mascara Dorada vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
677 Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) & Saki Akai vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Aja Kong
678 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Sanshiro Takagi) & Arrogant Bastards (Devin Sparks & Ric Ellis) vs. DJ Nira, Kouki Iwasaki, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Toru Owashi
679 Kazusada Higuchi & Shunma Katsumata vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa
680 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) & Hiroshi Fukuda
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
681 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
682 Dinastia, El Elegido, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Machine Rocker, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Taya Valkyrie
Alas de Oro 2015 Ten Way Match
683 Aero Star vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix vs. Laredo Kid vs. Steve Pain vs. Super Fly vs. Super Nova
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
684 El Patron Alberto (w/Blue Demon Jr.) (c) vs. Brian Cage (w/El Texano Jr.)
685 El Mesias, Johnny Mundo & Pentagon Jr. vs. La Parka, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

WWE Live From Tokyo: The Beast In The East 04.07.2015
686 Chris Jericho vs. Neville
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
687 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige vs. Tamina
688 Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT Title Match
689 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Tag 1 ~ THE GENERATION GATE 02.07.2015
690 Dia.HEARTS (Kzy & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee & Jimmy Susumu
International Six Man Tag Team Match
691 MAD BLANKEY (Naruki Doi & YAMATO) & Masato Yoshino vs. Spiked Mohicans (CIMA & Ricochet) & Matt Sydal
Current Generation vs. New Generation Six Man Tag Team Match
692 Millenials (Eita & T-Hawk) & Big R Shimizu vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) & BxB Hulk

NJPW Dominion 7.5 05.07.2015
693 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
694 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
695 Kenny Omega (c) vs. KUSHIDA
NEVER Openweight Title Match
696 Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
697 The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
698 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
699 Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
700 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2003 - Tag 9
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
701 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi

NOAH Encountering Navigation 2002 - Tag 16: Come And Watch In Ariake
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
702 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Yoshinari Ogawa

Kana Produce Promania: Advance 25.02.2015
703 Kana vs. Konami Takemoto
REINA World Tag Team Title Match
704 Arisa Nakajima & Kana (c) vs. Hikaru Shida & Syuri

WAVE Second Virgin
705 Aya Mizunami vs. Yumi Ohka

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-07-06 
706 Leo, Mike, Rafy, Teelo vs Black Terry, Dr. Cerebro, Imposible, Muerte Infernal 

CZW Dojo Wars #34 01.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
707 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Frankie Pickard

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 11.01.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
708 Maximo vs. ***** Casas (w/Zacarias)

CZW New Heights 2015 11.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
709 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Tim Donst
710 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
CZW Tag Team Title Four Way Tag Team Match
711 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 06.07.2015
WWE United States Title Match
712 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

WWE Monday Night RAW #1155 13.07.2015
WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
713 Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE United States Title Match
714 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
715 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Battleground 2015 19.07.2015
716 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
717 The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
WWE United States Title Match
718 John Cena (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
719 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 1 - 20.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
720 AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
721 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi

Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015 20.07.2015
722 Dangan Hawk (Masato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk)

WAR 14.01.1998
J-1 Heavyweight Championship
723 Genichiro Tenryu vs Nobutaka Araya

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 3 - 24.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
724 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax - Block A Match
725 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax Block A Match
726 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax Block A Match
727 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax Block A Match
728 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

Caralucha Promociones (25-julio-2015)
729 Satánico vs Blue Panther, en 

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
730 Bobby Zavala, Disturbio & Virus vs. Esfinge, Guerrero Maya Jr. & ***** Casas

CMLL Super Viernes 03.07.2015
731 Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero & Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra, Rush & Thunder

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
732 Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle



Total: *732*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Had the house to myself for a whole week and still couldn't uptick my viewing.

ROH Supercard of Honor 2015 - 8 matches (Briscoe/ACH, Elgin/Kazarian, 6-man, Whitmer/Jacobs, Strong/Daniels, RedDragon/Kingdom, Lethal/Liger, Briscoe/Joe)

Battleground 2015 - 6 matches (Orton/Sheamus, Players/New Day, Wyatt/Reigns, Triple Threat, Cena/Owens, Rollins/Lesnar)

RAW 7/20 - 6 matches (Charlotte/Bella, Players/Matadors, Miz/Show, Reigns/Harper, Paige and Lynch/Naomi and Banks, 6-man tag)

TNA 7/22 - 4 matches (Magnus/Bram, King of the Mountain, Young/Spud, Hardy/Roode)

Total for second half of July - 24 matches
Year to date total - 349 matches


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 996 Matches as of August 1



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #46)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling #55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #200)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sunday off on vacation for a week so no wrestling watching for me before the halfway point of the month.

War of the Worlds 2015 N1 - 8 matches (Gedo/Delirious, Kushida/Strong, Lethal/Watanabe, Triple Threat Tag, Naito/Elgin, RedDragon/Tanahashi and Liger, Styles/Cole, Briscoes/Okada and Nakamura)

War of the Worlds 2015 N2 - 9 matches (Diesel/Touch, Page/Watanabe, Kushida/Elgin, O'Reilly/Naito, 4-way, Tanahashi/Strong, Okada and Gedo/Addiction, Briscoe/Fish, 6-man tag)

NXT 8/5 - 5 matches (Bayley/Charlotte, Corbin/Cuttler, Breeze/Solar, Hype Bros/Dash and Dawson, Joe/Rhyno)

Total for first half of August - 22 matches
Year to date total - 371 total


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

total for second half of August

NXT 8/19 - 4 matches (Breeze/Jobber, 8-man tag, Joe/Cutler, Blake and Murphy/Dawkins and Fulton)

NXT Brooklyn - 6 matches (Breeze/Liger, Blake and Murphy/Vaudevillians, Crews/Dillenger, Joe/Corbin, Bayley/Banks, Balor/Owens)

Summerslam 2015 - 10 matches (Sheamus/Orton, 4-team tag, Ziggler/Rusev, Amell and Neville/Stardust and Barrett, Triple Thread, Reigns and Ambrose/Wyatt and Harper, Rollins/Cena, 3 team tag, Owens/Cesaro, LEsnar/Undertaker)

NXT 8/26 - 4 matches (8-man tag, Eva/Carmella, Dempsey/Sampson, 4-way)

Total for second half of August - 24 matches
Year to date total - 395 matches


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: August



*** AUGUST ***


(03/08/2015)
- WWE NXT #289 (29/07/2015)
456. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs. Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr.
457. Blake & Murphy vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch


(29/08/2015)
- WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn (22/08/2015)
458. Tyler Breeze vs. Jushin Liger
459. Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger



didn't watch a whole lot of wrestling this month.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Up to 1716



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka & Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico

March

ROH on Sinclair 2/11/13
550. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
551. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Page
552. Michael Bennett vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 9/11/13
553. Jesse Sorensen vs Tommaso Ciampa
554. Adrenaline Rush vs Outlaw Inc
555. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
556. Kenta Kobashi vs Dan Kroffat
557. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
558. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta
559. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy
560. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Pritchard
561. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
562. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
563. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
564. Akira Hokuto vs Suzuka Minami
565. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Esther Moreno
566. Pegasus Kid vs Norio Honaga
567. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
568. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
569. Choshu & Fujinami vs Hase & Sasaki
570. Dandy, Popitekus & Astro vs Los Brazos
ROH on Sinclair 16/11/13
571. C&C Wrestle Factory, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Adam Cole
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
572. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
573. Jushin Liger vs Hiroshi Hase
574. Kiyoshi Tamura vs Masahito Kakihara
575. Akira Maeda vs Dick Vrij
576. Atlantis, Mascara Sagrada & Octagon vs Los Brazos
577. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
578. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
579. Wayne Shamrock vs Naoki Sano
580. Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman
581. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Steiners
582. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
583. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
584. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
585. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Prichard
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
586. Toshiyo Yamada vs Yumiko Hotta
587. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
588. Owen Hart vs El Canek
589. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
590. Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
591. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy
592. Steve Williams vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
593. Steve Williams vs Bam Bam Bigelow
594. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
595. Steiners vs Chono & Hase
596. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
597. Tenryu & Fuyuki vs Yatsu & Nakano
598. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
599. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
600. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
601. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Ogawa
602. Steve Austin vs Bobby Eaton
603. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
604. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
605. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
606. Fujinami, Choshu, Hashimoto, Muto & Chono vs Vader, Bigelow, Samoan, Kokina & TNT
607. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
608. Naoki Sano vs Minoru Suzuki
609. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Ogawa
610. Eddy, Mando & Chavo Guerrero vs Los Brazos
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
611. Muto & Chono vs Vader & Bigelow
612. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Billy Scott
613. Cactus Jack vs Eddie Gilbert
614. Tenryu, Hara & Ishikawa vs Yatsu, Haku & Nakano
615. Riki Choshu vs Masa Chono
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
616. Vader vs Tatsumu Fujinami
617. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
618. Keiji Muto vs Tatsumi Fujinami
619. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
620. Tenryu & Hara vs The Road Warriors
621. Atlantis vs Blue Panther
622. Vader vs Keiji Muto
623. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
624. Masa Chono vs Keiji Muto
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
625. Dantes, Magic & Dandy vs Panther, Cruz & Pierroth
626. Headhunters vs Caras & Fantasma
627. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
628. Terry Funk vs Bob Backlund
629. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi
630. Dave Finlay vs Chris Benoit
631. Wayne Shamrock vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
632. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Lato Kirawank
633. Chavo, Mando & Eddie Guerrero vs Satanico, MS-1 & Masakre
634. Atlantis, Sagrada & Octagon vs Morgan, Pierroth & Nagasaki
635. Takada & Scott vs Yamazaki & Nakano
636. Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect
637. LOD vs Nasty Boyz
638. Misawa & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
639. Fuerza Guerrera vs ***** Casas
640. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
641. Devil Masami vs Itsuki Yamazaki
642. Kansai & Miceli vs Saito & Kazama
643. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kawada
644. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
645. Asai, Pantera & Kendo vs Metal, Bucanero & Richard
646. Konnan vs Cien Caras vs Perro Aguayo
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
647. Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada
648. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
649. Headhunter A & Tom Pritchard vs Headhunter B & Danny Davis
650. Hiroshi Hase vs Tatsumi Fujinami
651. Robin Hood & Los Ninja Turtles vs Shu El Guerrero, Feliciano, Texano, Black Terry & Ricky Boy
652. Mr Pogo & TNT vs Iceman & Akitoshi Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
653. Dave Finlay vs Dave Taylor
654. Terry Funk vs Kevin Sullivan
655. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
656. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Yoji Anjo
657. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
658. Taue, Tsuruta & Ogawa vs Kawada, Misawa & Kikuchi
659. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
660. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
661. Dan Kroffat vs Masa Fuchi
662. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
663. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
664. Yoshinari Asai vs Bestia Salvaje
665. Genichiro Tenryu vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
666. Genichiro Tenryu vs George Takano
667. Octagon vs Fuerza Guerrera
668. Dynamite Kansai vs Harley Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
669. Jerry Flynn vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
670. Riki Choshu vs Shinya Hashimoto
671. Muto & Hase vs Rick Steiner & Norton
672. Anjoh & Boss vs Miyato & Tamura
673. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
674. Genichiro Tenryu vs Ashura Hara
675. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
676. Yamada & Inoue vs Hokuto & Toyota
677. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
678. Toyota & Hokuto vs Yamada & Inoue
679. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Kikuchi
680. Los Brazos vs Morgan, Charles Jr & MS-1
681. Los Brazos vs MS-1, Morgan & Satanico
682. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
683. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
684. MS-1, Satanico & Morgan vs Konnan, Dandy & Jalisco Jr
685. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
686. Hansen & Spivey vs Williams & Gordy
687. El Satanico vs El Dandy
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
688. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
689. Akira Maeda vs Volk Han
690. Hiroshi Hase vs Tiger Jeet Singh
691. Trio Fantastia vs Los Thundercats
692. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs Aja Kong & Bison Kimura
693. Yamada & Inoue vs Kong & Kimura
694. Hulk Hogan vs Genichiro Tenryu
695. Santo & Shadow Jr vs Fuerza & Octagon
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
696. Muto & Hase vs Hashimoto & Norton
697. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
698. Nobu Takada vs Trevor Berbick 
699. Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger
700. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
All Japan 3/2/12
701. Fuchi & Sato vs Yamato & Nakanoue
702. Muto, Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto, Sasaki & Okabayashi
703. Kenny Omega vs Kaz Hayashi
704. Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori
All Japan 4/3/12
705. Akebono & Hama vs Fuchi & Inoue
706. Muto, Kondo & Yamato vs Kea, Tanaka & Nakanoue
All Japan 20/3/12
707. KAI, Yamato & Gillette vs Raijin, Hayashi & Tanaka
708. Sugi vs Ronin
709. Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Suwama & Soya
710. Kenny Omega vs Shuji Kondo
711. Yuji Nagata vs Masa Kono
712. Satoshi Kojima vs Seiya Sanada
713. Jun Akiyama vs Keiji Muto
All Japan & New Japan 1/7/12
714. Liger, Tiger Mask, Shiryu, BUSHI & SUSHI vs Devitt, Taguchi, KAI, Yamato & Takahashi
715. Omori, Goto, Soya & Anderson vs Suzuki, Archer, TAKA & Taichi
716. Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
717. Nakamura & Okada vs Suwama & Kondo
718. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe
Lucha Underground 12/11/14
719. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mariachi Loco
720. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandell
721. Fenix Jr vs Pentagon Jr vs Drago
All Japan 4/3/12
722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
723. Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
724. Kohei Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
Big Japan 15/7/12
725. Yamakawa, Kobayashi & Ito vs Numazawa, WX & Hoshino
Big Japan 29/10/12
726. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
ROH on Sinclair 23/11/13
727. Zach Gowen vs Matt Taven
728. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young
729. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal
ROH on Sinclair 30/11/13
730. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
731. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin
732. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
Big Japan 29/10/12
733. Oishi & Onryo vs Teioh & SUSUMU
734. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
735. Oosugi & Senga vs Sekimoto & Sasaki
736. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Yuko Miyamoto
TNA British Bootcamp 2 Episode 4
737. Noam Dar vs El Ligero
738. Redman & Stone vs Parliament & Singh
739. Kay Lee Ray vs Nikki Storm vs The Owens Twins
740. Mark Andrews vs Kris Travis
741. Dave Mastiff vs Rampage Brown
742. Sha Samuels vs Grado
Big Japan 24/11/12
743. Teioh, Ibushi & Oishi vs Onryo, Oosugi & Senga
744. Okabayashi & Shinobu vs Nishimura & Ishikawa
745. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Ito & Tsukamoto
746. Hama & Nakanoue vs Sasaki & Kamitani
747. Sasaki, Numazawa & WX vs Kasai & The Brahmans
748. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Okabayashi & Shinobu
Big Japan 9/12/12
749. Ishikawa, Hashimoto & Kamitani vs Sasaki, Hoshino & Mondo
750. Masashi Takeda vs Takumi Tsukamoto
751. Kasai, WX & Ishikawa vs Numazawa, Miyamoto & Kodaka
752. Omori & Soya vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
753. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Ryota Hama
754. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 30/12/12
755. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Shinobu
756. Bad Bones & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
757. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
758. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa, Takashi Sasaki & The Winger
759. Danny Havoc, Drake Younger & Jaki Numazawa vs. Isami Kodaka, Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto
760. DJ Hyde vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
761. Yakitori Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
AJW 26/11/92 Dream Rush
762. Mima Shimoda & Etsuko Mita vs. Miori Kamiya & Chikako Hasegawa
763. Kaoru Ito vs. Tomoko Watanabe (c), for the All Japan Singles Title
764. Tag League The Best: Suzuka Minami & Yumiko Hotta vs. Takako Inoue & Terri Power
765. Akira Hokuto vs. Kyoko Inoue (c), for the All-Pacific Title
766. Kyoko Kamikaze vs. Bat Yoshinaga (c), for the WWWA World Martial Arts Title
767. Debbie Malenko & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Shark Tsuchiya & Crusher Maedomari
768. Aja Kong vs. Bull Nakano (c), for the WWWA World Singles Title
769. Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota 
WSU Mutiny
770. Jenny Rose vs Hania
771. Chris Dickinson & Shanna vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
AJW 11/4/93 Dreamslam II
772. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka
773. Kaoru Ito, Tomoko Watanabe, & Saemi Numata vs. Utako Hozumi, Leo Kitamura, & Mikiko Futagami
774. Terri Power & Bat Yoshinaga vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa
775. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo
776. Kyoko Inoue, Takako Inoue, & Yumiko Hotta vs. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Bolshoi Kid
777. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito
778. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano
779. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai
780. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (c) vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki

April

AJW 20/11/94 Big Egg Universe
781. Chaparrita ASARI and Bomber Hikaru vs. Hiromi Yagi and Hiromi Sugo
782. Tsunokake X vs. Great Littlemuta and Buta Genjin
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Rie Tamada
784. Suzuka Minami vs. KAORU
785. Kumiko Maekawa vs. Sugar Miyuki
786. Kyoko Hamaguchi vs. Doris Blind
787. Miyu Yamamoto vs. Anna Gomez
788. Kaoru Ito vs. Fumiko Ishimoto
789. Reggie Bennett vs. Chigusa Nagayo
790. Toshiyo Yamada and Tomoko Watanabe vs. Shinobu Kandori and Mikiko Futagami
791. Etsuko Mita and Mima Shimoda vs. Yasha Kurenai and Michiko Nagashima
792. Jaguar Yokota and Bison Kimura vs. Lioness Asuka and Yumi Ogura
793. Blizzard Yuki vs. Mariko Yoshida
794. Yumiko Hotta vs. Combat Toyota
795. Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
796. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong
797. Kyoko Inoue vs. Dynamite Kansai
798. Takako Inoue and Cuty Suzuki vs. Megumi Kudo and Hikari Fukoaka
799. Great Sasuke, SATO, and Shiryu (Kaz Hayashi) vs. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki & Gran Naniwa
800. Akira Hokuto vs. Combat Toyota
801. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai
802. Alundra Blayze (Madusa) vs. Bull Nakano
803. Akira Hokuto vs. Aja Kong
WWE NXT 1/5/14
804. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
805. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 8/5/14
806. Emma vs Charlotte
807. The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto
808. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
809. Battle Royal
FWE Openweight Grand Prix Finals
810. Brian Kendrick vs Tony Nese
811. Trent? vs Reynolds vs Santi vs Strickland
812. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Matt Morgan
813. John Hennigan vs Petey Williams
814. Sonjay Dutt vs Chuck Taylor
815. Tony Nese vs Trent?
816. John Hennigan vs Ted DiBiase Jr
817. Angelina Love vs Ivelisse
818. Taeler Hendrix vs CVE
819. Team Adrenaline Express vs Team Young Bucks
820. John Hennigan vs Tony Nese
HOG Glory Brings Honor
821. Smiley vs Roderick Strong
822. Homicide & Reyes vs Adrenaline Express
823. Andy Lee Ray vs Earl Cooter vs Matt Striker
824. Brian XL vs Kevin Steen
825. Adam Cole vs Anthony Gangone
826. Tony Nese vs Marq Quen
827. Michael Elgin vs Amazing Red
Michinoku Pro 10/10/96 These Days
828. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
829. Lenny Lane vs Wellington Wilkens Jr
830. Daisuke Ikeda & Satoshi Yoneyama vs Yuki Ishikawa & Alexander Otsuka
831. Dynamite Kid, Dos Caras & Kobayashi vs Sasuke, Mascaras & Tiger Mask
832. Hamada, Delfin, Tiger Mask, Naniwa & Yakushiji vs Teioh, Togo, Funaki, TAKA & Shiryu
833. Hayabusa vs Jinsei Shinzaki
Lucha Underground 19/11/14
834. Sexy Star vs Ivelisse
835. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr
836. Drago vs King Cuerno
837. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 10
838. vs Steve Gray
839. vs Jackie Robinson
840. vs Ken Joyce
841. vs Johnny Kidd
842. vs Vic Faulkner
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 11
843. vs Masato Yakushiji
844. vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
845. vs Johnny Kidd
846. vs Mike Quackenbush
847. vs Jon Ritchie
The Best of Kota Ibushi in 2009 Discs 1,2 & 3
848. & KUDO & Omega vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Uchida
849. & Omega vs HARASHIMA & Owashi
850. & Madoka vs Shinobu & Teioh vs Oishi & Asahi vs Oosugi & Senga
851. & Sasaki vs Akiyama & Ishimori
852. vs Sanshiro Takagi
853. vs Taiji Ishimori
854. & Omega vs Dino & Yoshihiko
855. & Morishima vs Kanemoto & Tanahashi
856. & Omega vs Togo & Michinoku
857. & KUDO & Nakazawa vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Abe
858. vs Koji Kanemoto
859. vs Taichi
860. vs Ryosuke Taguchi
861. vs Kikuchi
862. vs YAMATO
863. vs Liger
864. vs Prince Devitt
865. & Aoki vs KENTA & Ishimori
866. vs Sanshiro Takagi
867. & Aoki vs Danielson & Strong
868. & Aoki vs Marvin & Edwards
869. & Aoki vs Kanemaru & Suzuki
870. vs HARASHIMA
871. & Liger & Tiger Mask & Sasuke vs Kanemoto, Taguchi, Togo & TAKA
AAA Lucha Libre on Televisa 9/10/11
872. Jack Evans vs Escoria
Big Japan 2/2/12
873. Brahman Shu & Kei vs Sasaki & Shinobu
874. Kasai, Numazawa & Tsukamoto vs Miyamoto, Kodaka & Shimizu
875. Ito & Sasaki vs WX & Yamakawa
876. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Hashimoto vs Akebono, Hama & Nakanoue
877. Takeda & Hoshino vs Kobayashi & Inaba
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 361
878. Yuji Hino vs Keisuke Ishii
879. Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA
XPW - "AFTER THE FALL - VOL. 2"
880. Major Gunns vs. Lizzy Borden
881. Juventud Guerrera vs. Chris Chetti
882. Psicosis vs. Chris Chetti vs. Sonny Siaki vs. Christian York
883. Super Crazy vs. Jerry Lynn
884. Juventud Guerrera vs. Julio Dinero
885. Halloween vs. Damian 666
886. Mexico's Most Wanted vs. Kraq & Kronus
887. Super Crazy vs. Psicosis
WWE Summerslam 2011
888. Kingston/Morrison/Rey vs Miz/Truth/ADR
889. Kelly vs Beth
890. Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan
891. Randy Orton vs Christian
892. CM Punk vs John Cena
NYWC Sideshow 2014
893. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds
894. Papadon vs Drew Gulak
WWA The Revolution
895. Styles vs Daniels vs Low Ki vs Nova vs Shark Boy vs Mamaluke
896. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Juvi
897. Sabu vs Devon Storm
PWX Detonation
898. Eddie Kingston vs Grim Reefer
899. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
900. Delirious vs Larry Sweeney
901. Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez
902. Mana vs Ian Rotten
903. Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher
Real Japan 21/9/12
904. Original Tiger Mask & Marufuji vs Sekimoto & Takaiwa
AAA Lucha on Televisa 18/9/11
905. Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs Billy Boy & Escoria

May
Michinoku Pro Super J Cup 3rd Stage 2000
906. Ricky Marvin vs CIMA
907. Great Sasuke vs Kaz Hayashi
908. Tiger Mask vs Jushin Liger
909. Oriental vs Abismo *****
910. CIMA vs Naoki Sano
911. Jushin Liger vs Gran Hamada
912. Jushin Liger vs CIMA
CZW Tournament of Death 1
913. Necro Butcher vs. Wifebeater 
914. Mr. Insanity vs. Nick Gage
915. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy 
916. Panes Of Glass: Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater
917. Fans Bring The Weapons: Messiah vs "Sick" Nick Mondo
918. 200 Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & The Weedwhacker: Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo
ROH 7/12/13
919. Outlaw Inc vs American Wolves
920. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Michael Elgin
NEW JAPAN - "G1 CLIMAX TOURNAMENT 1998" (Commercial Tape) [2 DISC-SET]
1998/07/31 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
921. Round 1: Tadao Yasuda vs. Rick Titan
922. Round 1: Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
923. Round 1: Shiro Koshinaku vs. Osamu Nishimura
924. Round 1: Kensuke Sasaki vs. Michiyoshi Ohara
925. Round 1: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsutoshi Gotoh
926. Round 1: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
927. Round 1: Masa Chono vs. Manabu Nakanishi
928. Round 1: Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto
1998/08/01 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
929. Round 2: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tadao Yasuda
930. Round 2: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki
931. Round 2: Masa Chono vs. Shiro Koshinaka
932. Round 2: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu
1998/08/02 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
933. Semi-Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Rick Titan
934. Semi-Final: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima
935. Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto
WWE NXT 15/5/14
936. The Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Elias Samson
937. Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
938. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
939. Colin Cassady vs Angelo Dawkins
940. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/5/14
941. Big E vs Bo Dallas
942. Paige vs Tamina
943. Adam Rose vs Camacho
944. Natalya vs Sasha Banks
945. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins
FREEDOMS - 2011/12/25 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "JUN KASAI PRODUCE: BLOOD X'MAS 2011"
946. Great Kojika & Ricky Fuji & HIROKI vs. Danshoku Dino & Shinobu & Toru Sugiura
947. Barbed Wire Board Death Match: GENTARO & The W*inger vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
948. TKD (Razor, Table & Dust Box) Death Match: MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda
949. Hardcore Match: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sasaki & Mammoth Sasaki
950. Jun Kasai Produce Special Glass Death Match: Jun Kasai vs. Shuji Ishikawa
OSAKA PRO – 2010/06/18 – Kyocera Dome, Osaka Sky Hall – “HANSHIN PRO-WRESTLING KENKA MATSURI – OSAKA PRO-WRESTLING vs. DRAGON GATE”
951. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada & Takoyakida vs. Anthony W. Mori & Mark Haskins & Takuya Tomamokai
952. Hideyoshi & Masamune vs. Super Shisa & Shisa BOY
953. Asian Cooger & Miracleman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii
954. Tigers Mask, Black Buffalo, Tadasuke & The Bodyguard vs Gamma, Dragon Kid, Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
955. Special Singles Match: Billy Ken Kid vs. CIMA
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 1
956. Gerald James vs Roderick Strong
957. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
958. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett vs Johnny Gargano & Nick Jackson
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 2
959. Jeremy Wyatt vs Mat Fitchett
960. Davey Vega vs Roderick Strong
961. ACH & Nick Jackson vs The Hooligans
962. Gerald James vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 26/11/14
963. Mil Muertes vs Drago
964. Mascarita Sagrada vs Son of Havoc
965. Chavo Guerrero vs Sexy Star
966. Big Ryck vs Prince Puma
ECW Barely Legal 1997
967. The Dudleys vs The Eliminators
968. RVD vs Lance Storm
969. Sasuke, Hamada & Yakushiji vs TAKA, Terry Boy & Dick Togo ***3/4
970. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2
971. Taz vs Sabu
972. Stevie Richards vs Sandman vs Terry Funk
973. Terry Funk vs Raven
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 248 + 249 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/21 – Kyoto, KBS Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 248] 
974. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. BxB Hulk & Kzy 
975. Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Masato Yoshino & Gamma 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/02/05 – Hakata Star Lane – "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 249] 
976. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & YAMATO 
977. Open the Dream Gate Title: CIMA vs. Jimmy Susumu 
DRAGON GATE - INFINITY # 250 + 251
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/09 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 250]
978. Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda & Kzy & Fake Naoki Tanizaki vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & Masato Yoshino & YAMATO & Jimmy Susumu & Dragon Kid & Rich Swann
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/20 - Kobe ***** Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 251]
979. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership - CIMA Royal (w/ PAC, Gamma, Super Shenlong II, Rich Swann, Eita Kobayashi, Cyber Kong, Don Fujii, Yasushi Kanda, Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino)
980. No Ropes Match: BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
981. No Ropes Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi
ALL JAPAN - "JR. TAG LEAGUE 2012 SPECIAL" [TV Special - 2012/04/27]
2012/04/14 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
982. Jr. Tag League: KAI & Gillette vs. Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
983. Jr. Tag League: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
984. Jr. Tag League - Final: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. BUSHI & SUSHI
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 247 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/19 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 247] 
985. Naruki Doi & Kzy & Tomahawk T.T. vs. K-ness & Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa 
986. Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Cyber Kong 
987. YAMATO, Shingo, Susumu, Dragon Kid & Kagetora vs CIMA, Hulk, Ryo Saito, Tozawa & Genki Horiguchi 
Shimmer Volume 60
988. Nikki Storm vs Heidi Lovelace
989. Melanie Cruise vs Mia Yim
990. The Kimber Bombs vs Mary Lee Rose & Crazy Mary Dobson
991. Allysin Kay vs Kana
992. Portia Perez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
993. Mercedes Martinez vs Santana Garrett
994. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs 3G
995. Madison Eagles vs Jessicka Havok
996. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
997. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
CHIKARA - 2005/09/17 - Pittston, PA - "SON OF THE INTERNATIONAL INVASION OF INTERNATIONAL INVADERS - 2nd STAGE" 
998. Retail Dragon vs. Cheech 
999. Larry Sweeney vs. Reckless Youth 
1000. Team FIST vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco 
1001. Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush vs. KUDO & Arakencito 
1002 Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked 
1003. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 
AAW - 2006/11/25 - Berwyn, IL - "WINDY CITY CLASSIC II"
1004. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Danny Daniels
1005. Trik Davis vs. Chad Collyer
1006. Jerry Lynn vs. Chandler McClure
1007. Silas Young vs. Ace Steel
1008. Zach Gowen & Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence vs. The Michigan Invasion
1009. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black
AAW - 2008/02/09 - Berwyn, IL - "MY BLOODY VALENTINE 2008"
1010. Northstar Express vs. Absolute Answer
1011. Josh Abercrombie vs. N8 Mattson
1012. Silas Young vs. Jason Dukes
1013. Dog Collar Match: Eric Priest vs. Jimmy Jacobs
1014. Zach Gowen & Krotch vs. DP Associates
1015. Austin Aries vs. Arik Cannon
1016. Tyler Black & Shane Hollister & M-Dogg 20 vs. Jerry Lynn & Danny Daniels & Marek Brave
CHIKARA - 2005/10/22 - Hellertown, PA - "The Cibernetico Returneth"
1017. Cheech vs CP Munk
1018. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs Rorschach & Crossbones
1019. Chuichiro Arai vs Larry Sweeney
1020. Hero, Cannon, Castagnoli, Icarus, Akuma, Hallowicked, UltraMantis & Blind Rage vs Quackenbush, Milano, Skayde, Shane Storm, Jigsaw, Sabian, Eddie Kingston & Mister ZERO
Shimmer Volume 61
1021. Santana Garrett vs Neveah
1022. Jessicka Havok vs Crazy Mary Dobson
1023. Mia Yim vs Angie Skye
1024. Nicole Matthews vs Heidi Lovelace
1025. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez
1026. 3G vs The Kimber Bombs
1027. Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight
1028. Madison Eagles vs Kana vs Hikaru Shida
1029. Mercedes Martinez vs LuFisto
FLORIDA CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING – DECEMBER 2011 / JANUARY 2012 – TV SHOW # 168 - 170
2011/12/18 – TV SHOW # 168
1030. Percy Watson & Titus O'Neil & CJ Parker vs. Rick Victor & Derrick Bateman & Cory Graves
1031. FCW Heavyweight Title: Leo Kruger vs. Seth Rollins
2011/12/25 – TV SHOW # 169
1032. Mike Dalton vs. Peter Orlov
1033. Kenneth Cameron vs. Jiro
1034. Ivelisse Velez & Caylee Turner vs. Kaitlyn & Cameron Lynn
1035. Antonio Cesaro & Dean Ambrose vs. Abraham Washington & Seth Rollins
2012/01/01 – TV SHOW # 170
1036. AJ vs. Aksana vs. Audrey Marie
1037. Kevin Hackman vs. Sakamoto
TNA – 2011/06/16 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 362
1038. Austin Aries vs. Kid Kash vs. Jimmy Rave
1039. TNA Knockouts Tag Team Titles: Sarita & Rosita vs. Velvet Sky & Miss Tessmacher
1040. Bound For Glory Series: RVD vs. Samoa Joe
TNA – 2011/06/23 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 363
1041. Miss Tessmacher & Velvet Sky vs. ODB & Miss Jackie
1042. Zima Ion vs. Frederico Palacios vs. Dakota Darsow
1043. Sting vs. Abyss
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/08/17 & 2011/08/18 – Tokyo, Differ Ariake – "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN DIFFER" [DiColosseo # 461]
2011/08/17 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1044. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1045. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki
2011/08/18 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1046. 2 Days Tag Tournament Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1047. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/09/19 – Acros Fukuoka – “SHINY NAVIGATION 2011
1048. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr.
1049. Kenta Kobashi & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Colt Cabana
1050. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin
1051. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
DDT - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo - "APARTEMENT PRO WRESTLING"
All matches are taking place in different rooms of an apartement complex
1052. Kota Ibushi vs. Batten Tamagawa
1053. Kota Ibushi vs. Shigehiro Irie
1054. Kota Ibushi vs. Tanomusaku Toba
1055. Kota Ibushi vs. Yasu Urano
1056. Kota Ibushi & Michael Nakazawa vs. Danshoku Dino & Hiroshi Fukuda
1057. Kota Ibushi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1058. Kota Ibushi vs. Brahman Shu
1059. Kota Ibushi vs. Michael Nakazawa
PRO WRESTLING NOAH - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN KORAKUEN"
1060. Ricky Marvin vs. Satoshi Kajiwara
1061. Taiji Ishimori vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
1062. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama & Kentaro Shiga vs. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa & Masao Inoue
1063. Sugiura, Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone vs Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
1064. Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Genba Hirayanagi
1065. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles: KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki
DIAMOND RING – 2012/02/11 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "KENSUKE OFFICE CHANGES" 
1066. Kikutaro & Numazu Man vs. Masao Inoue & "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa 
1067. Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori & Satoshi Kajiwara vs Kazunari Murakami, NOSAWA Rongai & Takeshi Minamino 
1068. Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Kento Miyahara 
1069. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Mitsuhiro Kitanomiya 
1070. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shingo Takagi
K-DOJO - 2012/04/08 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "CLUB-K SUPER evolution10 ~ KAIENTAI DOJO 10TH ANNIVERSARY" [Puroresu King # 256]
1071. Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji & Yoshiaki Yago vs. Captain Daigoro & Marines Mask II & Boso Boy Raito
1072. Jado & Gedo vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi
1073. KAIENTAI DOJO 10th Anniversary Rumble (w/ Ryuichi Sekine, Daigoro Kashiwa, X No.5, Teppei Ishizaka, X No.2, X No.1, PSYCHO, Taku Anzawa, Hardcore Kid Kojiro, Romy Suzuki, Kazuya Horiuchi, Taketo Iwako, Dandy Takuya, Hi69, Ofune, Teppei Ishizaka, TOMO Michinoku, TAKU Michinoku, YOSHIYA, Mike Lee Jr., Handsome JOE, Mr. X, Taichi, Minoru Suzuki, Kunio Toshima, Apple Miyuk, PSYCHO)
1074. KUSHIDA & Isami Kodaka & Yusaku Obata vs. Kaji Tomato & Hiro Tonai & Yuki Sato
1075. Yuji Hino & Saburo Inematsu & MIYAWAKI vs. YOSHIYA & GENTARO & Ryota Chikuzen
1076. Champion of STRONGEST-K Title: Kengo Mashimo vs. TAKA Michinoku
CMLL - 2012/04/07 + 2012/04/14 - GUERREROS DEL RING [52MX]
2012/04/07 (taped: 2012/04/01 - Arena Coliseo)
1077. Atlantis & Mascara Dorada & Prince Devitt vs. Felino & ***** Casas & Volador jr.
1078. Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero
2012/04/14 (taped: 2012/04/08 - Arena Coliseo
1079. Diamante Azul & Marco Corleone & Mascara Dorada vs. Rey Bucanero & Terrible & Tiger
Omega Loco in Joco 2
1080. Lee & Otto vs Country Jacked
1081. Scotty 2 Hotty vs Mickey Gambino
1082. Hurricane Helms vs Zane Dawson
1083. Christopher Daniels vs Caprice Coleman
1084. CW Anderson vs Cedric Alexander
1085. The Bravados vs The Hardys
1086. The Hardys & Country Jacked vs The Bravados, Lee & Otto
DRADITION - 2013/05/29 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "BATTLE NEW VIBRATION 2013"
1087. Hiro Saito & Gran Hamada vs. NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA 
1088. Akitoshi Saito & Kazushi Miyamoto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Alexander Otsuka & Bear Fukuda
1089. TAJIRI vs. Shinya Ishikawa
1090. Riki Chosyu & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1091. Tatsumi Fujinami & Original Tiger Mask vs. Masakatsu Funaki & AKIRA
ZERO1 - December 2010 - "FURINKAZAN 2010"
2010/12/11 - Bella Salle Roppongi
1092. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato
1093. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Shinjiro Otani & Akebono vs. Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa
2010/12/21 - ZEPP Nagoya
1094. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yutaka Yoshie & FUNAKI
1095. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa vs. Kintaro Kanemura & Takuya Sugawara
1096. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Ryouji Sai & Shinsuke Jet Wakataka
1097. Furinkazan 2010 - Final / NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Titles: Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto
BIG JAPAN - 2012/02/26 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1098. Ikkitousen - Strong Climb - Block A: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
1099. Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match: Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa & Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka & Mototsugu Shimizu
1100. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title - Ultimate Open Finger Long Nail Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
LEGEND THE PRO-WRESTLING - 2013/01/13 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1101. Hiro Saito & El Samurai vs. AKIRA & Gran Hamada
1102. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Akitoshi Saito & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
1103. Shinjiro Otani & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Bear Fukuda
1104. Masa Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Liger vs. Riki Chosyu & Tatsumi Fujinami & Yukio Sakaguchi
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 1
1105. Bad Bones vs Tommaso Ciampa ***
1106. Hot & Spicy vs The Inner City Machine Guns ***1/2
1107. Axel Tischer vs KUSHIDA ***1/2
1108. Adam Cole vs Trent? ***3/4
1109. Chris Hero vs Freddy Stahl ***1/4
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 2
1110. Big Daddy Walter vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1111. Jon Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Carnage vs Michael Dante **1/2
1112. Adam Cole vs Robert Dreissker ***1/4
1113. Trent? & Matt Striker vs Hot & Spicy **
1114. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham ***
WWE NXT 28/5/14
1115. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1116. Bo Dallas vs Neville
WWE NXT Takeover
1117. Adam Rose vs Camacho
1118. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
1119. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
1120. Charlotte vs Natalya ***1/2
1121. Tyson Kidd vs Neville ***1/2
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 3
1122. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero
1123. Big Daddy Walter vs Axel Tischer ***1/2
1124. Hot & Spicy vs Trent? & Matt Striker
1125. Axel Tischer vs Chris Hero ***3/4

June
Michinoku Pro 15/12/94
1126. Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
1127. Shiryu, Sato & Terry Boy vs Super Delfin, Gran Naniwa & Jinsei Shinzaki
1128. Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada vs Shiryu & Sato
Futen 26/4/09
1129. TAKA Michinoku vs Shoichi Uchida
1130. Kengo Mashimo vs Shinjitsu Nohashi
1131. Mitsuya Nagai & Hajime Moriyama vs The Brahmans
1132. Koichiro Kimura vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1133. Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Ono vs Manabu Suruga & Takahiro Ohba
Lucha Invades Japan Vol 1
1134. Mil Mascaras vs The Destroyer
1135. Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1136. Solitario vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1137. Canek vs Tiger Mask
1138. Black Tiger vs TAKA Michinoku
1139. Fishman vs The Cobra
1140. Dos Caras vs El Samurai
1141. Black Tiger vs Jushin Liger
Hustle 23/4/09
1142. Tajiri & KG vs Rey Ohara & Minoru Fujita
1143. RG vs A-chan
1144. Magnum Tokyo vs Monster HG
1145. Lance Cade & Rene Bonaparte vs Bono-Kun & Shiro Koshinaka
1146. Toshiaki Kawada & Punch The C vs Natto Man & Kikkoman
FMW 21/1/02
1147. Akihiko Ichihara vs Satoshi Makita
1148. Ricky Fuji & Shinjuku Same vs Hisakatsu Oya & San Paul
1149. Onryo & Goemon vs Chocoball Mukai & Yoshihito Sasaki
1150. Mammoth Sasaki vs Happy Ikeda vs Biomonster DNA
1151. Paul LeDuc & Vic Grimes vs Nosawa & Mitsunobu Kikuzawa
1152. Ricky Fuyuki, Sandman & Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura, Mr Gannosuke & Tetsuhiro Kuroda
AIW Aint Nuthin But A G Thang
1153. Tim Donst vs Alex Shelley ***1/4
1154. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister
1155. Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott
1156. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega 
1157. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition
1158. Athena vs Nikki Storm
1159. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Faith In Ryan vs Flips & a Dick
1160. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney ***1/2
1161. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH
DDT 19/10/08
1162. Battle Royal
1163. Mori & Sato vs Ibushi & Toba
1164. Sasaki, Miyamoto & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Ohka & Ishikawa
1165. MIKAMI vs El Blazer
1166. Togo, Honda & Sasaki vs Shiryu, Yu & Law
1167. Sakai & Dino vs Sakai & Takaishi
1168. Owashi & HARASHIMA vs KUDO & Urano
1169. 6 Way Ladder Match
AIW JLIT 2014 Day One
1170. Flip Kendrick vs Matt Cross 
1171. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine
1172. Jimmy Jacobs vs Eric Ryan 
1173. Heidi Lovelace vs Ricky Shane Page
1174. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly
1175. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Samson ***
1176. BJ Whitmer vs Seleziya Sparx 
1177. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega 
1178. Danny Havoc vs UltraMantis Black 
1179. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition 
1180. Ethan Page vs Veda Scott
1181. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
AIW JLIT 2014 Day Two
1182. Prohibition vs Donst 
1183. Havoc vs Ryan 
1184. Cross vs Seleziya
1185. Page vs Bagwell 
1186. Lyndon vs Dutt
1187. Lovelace vs Elgin
1188. The Iron Curtain vs Delaney, Fontaine, UMB & Scott
1189. The Jollyville Fuckits vs The Forgotten 
1190. Lyndon vs Page
1191. Donst vs Cross 
1192. Elgin vs Ryan
1193. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1194. Beverly vs Vega vs Kingston vs Flip vs RSP vs Dux
1195. Elgin vs Donst vs Page ***1/4
AIW Absolution IX
1196. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin ***
1197. The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuckits
1198. Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page ***1/2
1199. ACH vs Banks vs Cheech vs Delaney vs Flip vs Sparx ***
1200. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon
1201. Eddie Kingston vs RSP
1202. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross ***1/4
1203. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst ***3/4
ROH on Sinclair 14/12/13
1204. Silas Young vs Tadarius Thomas
1205. ACH vs Adam Cole
1206. C&C Wrestle Factory vs reDRagon
NEW Wrestling Under The Stars III
1207. Matt Taven vs Michael Bennett
1208. Brodus Clay vs J Busta
1209. Brian Anthony vs Caleb Konley vs Matt Sydal
1210. Velvet Sky, Robbie Araujo & Mark Shurman vs Reby Sky, Shovelhead Chuck & Jake Manning
1211. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen
1212. The Hardys vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
AIW Failure By Design
1213. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels
1214. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers
1215. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs The Forgotten
1216. Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon ***
1217. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page
1218. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander ***1/4
WWE NXT 5/6/14
1219. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
1220. Bayley vs Charlotte
1221. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Two Jobbers
1222. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel **3/4
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
1223. TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish
1224. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***3/4
1225. Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
1226. Candice & Joey vs Ricochet & Swann vs Bad Influence ***3/4
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
1228. AJ Styles vs Brian Myers
1229. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak
1230. Taylor, Omega & ZSJ vs Cole & The Bucks ****
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
1231. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann ***
1232. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ***1/2
1233. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1234. reDRagon vs Gulak & Busick
1235. Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero ***1/2
1236. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole ****1/4
1237. Kenny Omega vs ACH
1238. Young Bucks vs Bad Influence ****
BJW 5/2/2010
1239. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Kawakami vs Yoshihito, Kawabata & Kazuki Hashimoto
1240. Isami Kodaka vs Jaki Numazawa

July

PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
1241. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
1242. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
1243. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
1244. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal ***1/4
1245. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***1/4
1246. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr ***1/2
1247. Mount Rushmore vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin
1248. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
1249. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega ***3/4
1250. Hero, Ryan, Swann, Taylor & Mack vs Busick, Gulak, Alexander, Fish & Ciampa 
1251. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong 
WWE NXT 12/6/14
1252. Paige, Emma & Bayley vs Charlotte, Summer & Sasha
1253. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort
1254. Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT
1255. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd ***1/4
AIW Hell on Earth 10
1256. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition
1257. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs
1258. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page ***
1259. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
1260. Chris Sabin vs Eric Ryan
1261. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Lyndon vs Flip vs Alex Daniels vs Josh Singh ***
1262. Marion Fontaine vs Spud
1263. Donst vs Alexander vs RSP vs Dux ***1/4
AIW Charge It To The Underhills
1264. Tyson Dux vs Brian Myers
1265. Veda & Team Barely Legal vs Tessa & Social Network
1266. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana
1267. Beaver Boys vs Infinity & Beyond
1268. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin
1269. RSP vs Ryan vs Justice vs Candice vs Josh Singh vs Flip
1270. Donst & Jollyville vs The Forgotten
1271. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1272. Josh Alexander vs Uhaa Nation
1273. Dudes on TV vs Gargano & Prohibition ***1/4
WWE NXT 19/6/14
1274. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
1275. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
1276. The Vaudevillains vs Dawkins & Tyler
1277. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze ***
1278. Kidd & Zayn vs The Ascension
BJW/DDT/K-Dojo New Years Eve Special 31/12/2009
1279. 108 Person Battle Royal
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
1280. Flip vs Ryan vs Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams vs Tyler Thomas
1281. Alexia Nicole vs Jasmin
1282. Infinity & Beyond vs The Forgotten
1283. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice vs Lyndon
1284. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano ***
1285. 2 Cold Scorpio vs RSP ***1/4
1286. Josh Alexander vs Dick Justice
1287. Gauntlet for the Gold ***1/2
IVP Best of Katsuyori Shibata Vol 1
1288. Barnett & Iizuka vs Murakami & Shibata
1289. Shibata vs Musashi
1290. Shibata vs Fujita
1291. Shibata vs Akiyama
1292. Shibata & KENTA vs Taue & Shiozaki
1293. Shibata vs Nakajima
1294. Shibata vs Sasaki
WWE NXT 26/6/14
1295. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
1296. Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey
1297. Summer Rae vs Becky Lynch
1298. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton
1299. Adrian Neville vs RVD
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V1
1300. Brody vs Tenryu
1301. Jumbo vs Hansen
1302. Jumbo vs Hansen
1303. Jumbo vs Hansen
1304. Jumbo vs Tenryu
NJPW Top of the Super Juniors 1998
1305. Otani vs Samurai
1306. Samurai vs Wagner Jr
1307. Otani vs Wagner Jr
1308. Liger vs Otani
1309. Liger vs Samurai
1310. Kanemoto vs Hayashi
NOAH GHC Title History 2008 Part 1 & 2
1311. Misawa vs Morishima
1312. Morishima vs Sugiura
1313. Morishima vs Rikio
1314. Morishima vs Kensuke
1315. Kensuke vs Yone
1316. Kensuke vs Akitoshi Saito
WWE NXT 3/7/14
1317. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort
1318. The BFFs vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
1319. CJ Parker vs Scott Cutler
1320. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel
WWE NXT 10/7/14
1321. Summer Rae vs Bayley
1322. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
1323. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1324. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
Chikara Quantum of Solace
1325. The Throwbacks vs Evan Gelistico & Gary The Barn Owl 
1326. Ophidian vs Heidi Lovelace
1327. The Baltic Siege vs The Bloc Party
1328. Worker Ant vs deviANT
1329. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Jigsaw & The Shard
1330. The Estonian Thunderfrog vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova
1331. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Jaka & Oleg The Usurper ***1/4
Chikara Diamonds are Forever
1332. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned
1333. Jojo Bravo vs Max Smashmaster
1334. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett
1335. The Batiri vs The Odditorium
1336. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
1337. The Colony vs The Colony Xtreme Force
1338. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs
1339. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs The BDK
1340. Archibald Peck, 3.0 & The Batiri vs The BDK & The Odditorium **3/4
1341. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron
EVOLVE 29
1342. Blake Edward Belakus vs JT Dunn
1343. The Bravados vs The Monster Mafia ***1/4
1344. Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley ***3/4
1345. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano
1346. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst
1347. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
1348. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta ****1/4
WWE NXT 17/7/14
1349. The Jersey Boys vs The Vaudevillains
1350. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1351. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
1352. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
1353. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
Puro for Dummies Volume 2
1354. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1355. Toshiaki Kawada vs Mitsuharu Misawa
1356. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
1357. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
1358. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Makoto Hashi
1359. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama
1360. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
1361. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita
1362. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi vs CIMA, Don Fujii & Naruki Doi
1363. Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki
1364. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & Gamma
1365. Naomichi Marufuji vs KENTA
1366. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
1367. The Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki
1368. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama
1369. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi
1370. The Briscoes vs Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
1371. Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka
1372. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
Zero1 9/12/01
1373. Gerard Gordeau vs Hans Nyman
1374. Animal & Hawk vs Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka
1375. Shinya Hashimoto & Naoya Ogawa vs Mark Kerr & Tom Howard
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 1, 2 & 3
1376. Brian Pillman vs Cactus Jack
1377. New Skyscrapers Squash Match
1378. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1379. Sting & Arn Anderson vs The Galaxians
1380. Ric Flair vs Eddie Gilbert
1381. Arn Anderson vs Great Muta
1382. Rock N Roll Express vs State Patrol
1383. Rock N Roll Express vs Freebirds
1384. Lex Luger vs Eddie Gilbert
1385. Arn Anderson vs Buzz Sawyer
1386. Ric Flair, Sting & Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1387. Dr Death vs Cactus Jack
1388. Midnight Express & Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes
1389. Arn Anderson vs Eddie Gilbert
1390. Ric Flair vs Tom Zenk
1391. Mil Mascaras vs Galaxian One
1392. Doug Furnas vs Galaxian Two
1393. Mil Mascaras vs Cactus Jack
1394. The Steiners vs Doom
1395. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Ole Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1396. Buzz Sawyer vs Tommy Rich
1397. Road Warriors & Dr Death vs The Samoans & Samoan Savage
1398. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1399. Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas
1400. Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman
1401. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Rock N Roll Express
1402. Norman vs Hacksaw Higgins
1403. Road Warriors vs Doom
1404. Freebirds vs Dynamic Dudes
1405. Kevin Sullivan & Cactus Jack Squash
1406. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
Shine 15
1407. Su Yung vs Solo Darling
1408. Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra
1409. Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace
1410. Angelina Love vs Taylor Made
1411. Leva Bates vs Neveah
1412. The SNS Express vs The American Sweethearts
1413. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim
1414. Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay
1415. Rain vs Amazing Kong
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 4
1416. Ole & Arn Anderson vs Tommy Rich & Ranger Ross
1417. Norman vs Cactus Jack
1418. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1419. Road Warriors vs Mean Mark & Masked Man?
1420. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs The Freebirds
1421. The Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
EVOLVE 30
1422. Caleb Konley vs AR Fox ***1/4
1423. Blake Edward Belakus vs Ryan Rush *3/4
1424. Josh Alexander vs Tim Donst **3/4
1425. Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor vs Ethan Page ***
1426. The Bravados vs The Colony ***1/4
1427. Moose vs Mr A *1/4
1428. Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann ***
1429. Uhaa Nation vs Trent Baretta ***1/2
1430. The Premier Athlete Brand vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Uhaa Nation **3/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 5
1431. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1432. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Freebirds
1433. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1434. Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
1435. Ric Flair vs Tommy Rich
1436. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
EVOLVE 31
1437. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***3/4
1438. Biff Busick vs James Raideen **3/4
1439. Los Ben Dejos & Lince Dorado vs The Juicy Product & Jesus DeLeon ***
1440. Matt Sydal vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1441. Nese & Konley vs Swann & Ricochet ***1/4
1442. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway **3/4

August

Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 6
1443. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1444. Lex Luger vs Samu
1445. Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman & Rotunda
1446. Minnesota Wrecking Crew Squash
1447. Ric Flair vs Johnny Ace
1448. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1449. Steiners vs Doom
1450. Animal vs Ron Simmons
1451. Steiners vs Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1452. Pillman & Zenk vs The Samoans
1453. Mike Rotunda vs Cuban Assassin
1454. Cactus Jack Squash
WWE NXT 24/7/14
1455. The Ascension vs Johnny Vandal & Aaron Solow
1456. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
1457. Summer Rae vs Charlotte
1458. The Vaudevillains vs Kalisto & Sin Cara
1459. Rusev vs Adrian Neville
WWE Night of Champions 2014
1460. The Usos vs The Rhodes Brothers ***
1461. Sheamus vs Cesaro ***3/4
1462. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler **
1463. Mark Henry vs Rusev *
1464. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho ****
1465. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella **
1466. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena ***1/4
WWF In Your House 1
1467. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
WWE Main Event 1/4/14
1468. Nikki Bella vs Tamina Snuka
WWE NXT 31/7/14
1469. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
1470. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
1471. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler
1472. The Mechanics vs Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey
1473. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
WWE Main Event 8/4/14
1474. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family
WWE Main Event 15/4/14
1475. Nikki Bella vs Aksana vs Emma vs Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie vs Layla vs Tamina vs Natalya vs Cameron vs Naomi
WWE Main Event 22/4/14
1476. Big E vs Alberto Del Rio
ROH Final Battle 2013
1477. Adam Page vs Matt Hardy ***
1478. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young ***
1479. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks ****
1480. Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett ***3/4
1481. reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc *1/2
1482. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa N/R
1483. Eddie Edwards & BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong ***1/4
1484. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin ****1/4
Lucha Underground 3/12/14
1485. Son of Havoc vs Pimpenela Escarlata
1486. Mil Muertes vs Famous B
1487. Drago vs King Cuerno
1488. Sexy Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Chavo Guerrero Jr
WWE Superstars 13/2/14
1489. Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Superstars 21/2/14
1490. The Bellas & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Eva Marie & Tamina
WWE Superstars 26/2/14
1491. Rhodes Brothers & Los Matadores vs Ryback, Curtis Axel & 3MB
WWE Superstars 7/3/14
1492. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
WWE Main Event 29/4/14
1493. Paige vs Alicia Fox
1494. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 7
1495. Ric Flair vs Robert Gibson
1496. Pillman, Zenk & Gilbert vs The Samoans
1497. Mean Mark Squash
1498. Rock N Roll Express vs The Samoans
1499. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1500. The Steiners vs Doom
1501. Stan Lane vs Tom Zenk
1502. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1503. Pillman & Zenk vs The Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1504. Rick Steiner vs Butch Reed
CZW Night of Infamy 13
1505. Drew Gulak vs David Starr
1506. Papadon & Pepper Parks vs The Beaver Boys
1507. OI4K vs Mike Bailey & Buxx Belmar
1508. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
WWE Main Event 6/5/14
1509. Alicia Fox, Tamina & Aksana vs Natalya & The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 13/5/14
1510. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1511. Sheamus vs Cesaro
WWE Superstars 13/3/14
1512. Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio
1513. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 21/3/14
1514. Natalya vs Alicia Fox
WWE Superstars 28/3/14
1515. Summer Rae vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/8/14
1516. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
1517. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1518. Bayley vs Eva Marie
1519. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adam Rose & Sami Zayn
WWE Superstars 3/4/14
1520. Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 8 & 9
1521. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1522. Sullivan & Bigelow vs Rotunda & Norman
1523. Bam Bam Bigelow Squash
1524. Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express
1525. Bigelow, Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman, Rotunda & Abdullah
1526. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Abdullah The Butcher
1527. Pillman, Zenk & Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express & Freebirds
1528. Pillman & Zenk vs Outlaw Deaton & Samu
1529. Southern Boys Squash
1530. Sullivan & Cactus vs Southern Boys
1531. Dutch Mantell Squash
1532. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1533. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1534. Road Warriors & Norman vs Sullivan, Bigelow & Cactus
1535. Mean Mark vs Johnny Ace
1536. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1537. Steiners vs Doom
1538. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1539. Brian Pillman vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1540. Stan Hansen Squash
1541. Doug Furnas vs Cactus Jack
1542. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
ROH Wrestling's Finest
1543. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade **3/4
1544. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe **3/4
1545. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett **
1546. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal ***1/4
1547. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett ***1/2
1548. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4
1549. Michael Elgin & Chris Hero vs The Briscoes vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy ***1/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 10
1550. Doom vs Pillman & Zenk
1551. Paul Orndorff Squash
1552. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1553. Rock N Roll Express vs Mantell & Cactus
1554. Arn Anderson vs Rocky King
1555. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1556. Mean Mark vs Brian Pillman
1557. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1558. Lex Luger vs Sid Vicious
1559. Doom vs Steiners
1560. Arn Anderson vs Paul Orndorff
1561. Ric Flair vs Junkyard Dog
1562. Barry Windham vs Johnny Ace
1563. Buddy Landell Squash
1564. Ric Flair & Barry Windham Squash
1565. Steiners vs Arn Anderson & Barry Windham
1566. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
Shimmer Volume 62
1567. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling
1568. Veda Scott vs Leva Bates
1569. Vanessa Kraven vs Kay Lee Ray
1570. Kimber Lee vs Ivelisse
1571. Candice LeRae vs Athena
1572. Mercedes Martinez vs Courtney Rush
1573. Nikki Storm vs Thunderkitty
1574. Evie vs Hikaru Shida
1575. Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles vs 3G
1576. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
WWE Superstars 10/4/14
1577. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 19/4/14
1578. Los Matadores vs 3MB
WWE Superstars 26/4/14
1579. Big E vs Damien Sandow
EVOLVE 32
1580. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese **3/4
1581. James Raideen vs Drew Gulak *3/4
1582. Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick ***1/2
1583. Caleb Konley vs Johnny Gargano ***1/2
1584. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1585. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ***3/4
WWE Superstars 1/5/14
1586. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
Lucha Underground 10/12/14
1587. King Cuerno vs Super Fly
1588. Chavo Guerrero vs Fenix
1589. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck vs Prince Puma **3/4
Lucha Underground 17/12/14
1590. Fenix vs Big Ryck vs Drago vs El Mariachi Loco vs King Cuerno vs Mascarita Sagrada vs Pentagon Jr vs Prince Puma vs Son of Havoc vs Super Fly
1591. Mil Muertes vs Bael vs Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Cisco vs Cortez Castro vs Famous B vs Johnny Mundo vs Pimpinela Escarlata vs Ricky Mandel vs Sexy Star
1592. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
WWE Superstars 8/5/14
1593. Paige vs Alica Fox
WWE Superstars 15/5/14
1594. Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara
ROH on Sinclair 4/1/14
1595. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
1596. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 11/1/14
1597. Kongo vs Raymond Rowe
1598. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey
1599. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman
1600. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen
Shimmer Volume 63
1601. Evie vs Rhia O'Reilly
1602. Neveah vs Christina Von Eerie
1603. Jessicka Havok vs Kay Lee Ray
1604. Marti Belle vs Courtney Rush
1605. KimberBombs vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1606. Madison Eagles vs Heidi Lovelace
1607. Saraya Knight vs Tomoka Nakagawa
1608. Yumi Ohka vs Athena
1609. The Canadian Ninjas vs Ray & Leon
1610. Kellie Skater vs Nikki Storm
1611. Mia Yim vs Hikaru Shida
1612. LuFisto & Kana vs Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 11 & 12
1613. JYD, King & Orndorff vs Flair, Arn & Windham
1614. Harley Race vs Tommy Rich
1615. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1616. Vader vs Tom Zenk
1617. JYD, Orndorff & Gigante vs Windham, Arn & Sid
1618. Lex Luger vs Mean Markk
1619. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1620. Ric Flair vs Sting
1621. Arn Anderson vs Brian Pillman
1622. Michael Hayes vs Tracy Smothers
1623. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1624. Stan Hansen vs Tommy Rich
1625. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
1626. Sting vs Barry Horowitz
1627. Scott Steiner vs Samoan Savage
1628. Vader Squash
1629. Paul Orndorff vs Dutch Mantell
1630. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
1631. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1632. Lex Luger vs Bob Holly
1633. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1634. Lex Luger vs Arn Anderson
1635. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
1636. Ivan Koloff Squash
1637. Doom vs Fantastics
1638. Three Horsemen vs Three Jobbers
1639. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1640. Ric Flair vs Bob Holly
1641. Nasty Boys Squash
CZW Cage of Death 16
1642. Parks & Papadon vs Nation of Intoxication **
1643. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous ***1/4
1644. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy ***1/2
1645. Tremont & Belmar vs Excellent & Eddy *
1646. Colon vs Bailey vs Konley vs Starr vs Gresham vs Fox ***1/4
1647. Alexander James vs Rich Swann **1/2
1648. OI4K vs The American Wolves ***1/2
1649. Sozio vs Blk Jeez vs Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak **1/2
WWE Superstars 22/5/14
1650. Cody Rhodes vs Jack Swagger
WWE Superstars 30/5/14
1651. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
WWE Superstars 5/6/14
1652. Paige vs Cameron
Shimmer Volume 64
1653. Nikki Storm vs Melanie Cruise vs Kay Lee Ray
1654. Cherry Bomb vs Athena
1655. Angie Skye vs Heidi Lovelace
1656. Saraya Knight & Rhia O'Reilly vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1657. Marti Belle vs CVE
1658. Neveah vs LuFisto
1659. Matthews vs Rush vs Evie vs Bret Hart
1660. Kana vs Thunderkitty
1661. Hikaru Shida vs Kimber Lee
1662. Mia Yim vs Mercedes Martinez
1663. Ray & Leon vs 3G
1664. Cheeleader Melissa vs Yumi Ohka
AAW Point of No Return 2014
1665. OI4K vs Los Ben Dejos ***3/4
1666. Eddie Kingston vs Ty Colton **
1667. Havok & Neveah vs Lovelace & Athena **1/2
1668. ACH vs Silas Young ***
1669. Kyle O'Reilly vs Alex Shelley ****
1670. Cage vs Wagner vs Miller vs Faith vs Esparza vs Lyndon **3/4
1671. Saraya Knight vs Arik Cannon **3/4
1672. Men of the Year vs Dorado & Swann ***3/4
1673. Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz DUD
1674. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs ****1/4
wXw Superstars of Wrestling
1675. Keel Holding vs The AutSiders & Chris Masters **
1676. Bad Bones vs John Morrison ***
1677. The Piledrivers vs Steve Corino & HATE **
1678. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tommy End ***1/4
WWE Superstars 12/6/14
1679. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Superstars 19/6/14
1680. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
1681. Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
WWE Superstars 26/6/14
1682. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 13
1683. Midnight Express vs Horner & Brad Armstrong
1684. Sting vs Sheik Ali Shikar
1685. Mean Mark Squash
1686. Vader Squash
1687. Sting vs Dutch Mantell
1688. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1689. Master Blasters vs Horner/Armstrong
1690. Nasty Boys vs Fulton/Taylor
1691. Stan Hansen vs Tom Zenk
1692. Lex Luger vs Ric Flair
1693. Sting vs Black Scorpion
1694. Terry Taylor Squash
1695. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham
1696. Terry Taylor vs Barry Horowitz
1697. Brian Pillman vs Tim Horner
1698. Brian Pillman vs Dan Spivey
WWE Superstars 3/7/14
1699. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/5/14
1700. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
WWE Main Event 27/5/14
1701. Brie Bella vs Natalya
1702. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 14/8/14
1703. Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs The Vaudevillains
1704. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1705. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Blake & Murphy
1706. Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville
WWE Superstars 11/7/14
1707. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd
WWE Superstars 17/7/14
1708. Naomi vs Rosa Mendes
WWE Main Event 3/6/14
1709. Goldust & Kofi Kingston vs The Wyatt Family
1710. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
WWF Armageddon 1999
1711. 8 Team Battle Royal
1712. Ivory vs Jacqueline vs The Kat vs BB
1713. D-Lo Brown vs British Bulldog vs Val Venis
1714. X-Pac vs Kane
1715. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
1716. Big Boss Man vs Big Show

September


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1150 Matches



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #46)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling #55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #200)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

First half of September

NXT 9/2 - 5 matches (Corbin and Rhyno/Ascension, Bliss/Blue Pants, Crews/Strone, Marie/Kay, JOrdan and Gable/Neville and Crowe)

Big Egg Universe - 19 matches (Asari and Hikori/Sugo and Yagi, Handicap, Okutsu/Tamada, Kaoru/Minami, Nagayo/Bennett, Futagomi and Kandori/Yamada and Watanabe, Kurenai and Nagashima/Mito and Shimada, Asuka and Ogura/Kimura and Yokota, Yuki/Yoshida, Toyota/Hotta, Hokuto/Sawai, Kong/Toyota, Kansai/Inoue, Fukuoka and Kudo/Inoue and Suzuki, 6-man tag, Hokuto/Toyoda, Kong/Kansai, Blayze/Nakano, Kong/Hokuto)

NXT 9/9 - 4 matches (Carmella/Royce, Ciampa and Gargano/Breeze and Dempsey, Brooke/Kay, Balor and Joe/Dragons)

Total for first half of Sept - 28 matches
Year to date total - 423 matches


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1215 Matches as of 9/15/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #46)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #200)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Up to 2084



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka & Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico

March

ROH on Sinclair 2/11/13
550. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
551. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Page
552. Michael Bennett vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 9/11/13
553. Jesse Sorensen vs Tommaso Ciampa
554. Adrenaline Rush vs Outlaw Inc
555. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
556. Kenta Kobashi vs Dan Kroffat
557. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
558. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta
559. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy
560. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Pritchard
561. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
562. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
563. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
564. Akira Hokuto vs Suzuka Minami
565. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Esther Moreno
566. Pegasus Kid vs Norio Honaga
567. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
568. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
569. Choshu & Fujinami vs Hase & Sasaki
570. Dandy, Popitekus & Astro vs Los Brazos
ROH on Sinclair 16/11/13
571. C&C Wrestle Factory, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Adam Cole
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
572. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
573. Jushin Liger vs Hiroshi Hase
574. Kiyoshi Tamura vs Masahito Kakihara
575. Akira Maeda vs Dick Vrij
576. Atlantis, Mascara Sagrada & Octagon vs Los Brazos
577. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
578. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
579. Wayne Shamrock vs Naoki Sano
580. Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman
581. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Steiners
582. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
583. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
584. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
585. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Prichard
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
586. Toshiyo Yamada vs Yumiko Hotta
587. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
588. Owen Hart vs El Canek
589. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
590. Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
591. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy
592. Steve Williams vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
593. Steve Williams vs Bam Bam Bigelow
594. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
595. Steiners vs Chono & Hase
596. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
597. Tenryu & Fuyuki vs Yatsu & Nakano
598. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
599. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
600. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
601. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Ogawa
602. Steve Austin vs Bobby Eaton
603. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
604. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
605. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
606. Fujinami, Choshu, Hashimoto, Muto & Chono vs Vader, Bigelow, Samoan, Kokina & TNT
607. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
608. Naoki Sano vs Minoru Suzuki
609. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Ogawa
610. Eddy, Mando & Chavo Guerrero vs Los Brazos
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
611. Muto & Chono vs Vader & Bigelow
612. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Billy Scott
613. Cactus Jack vs Eddie Gilbert
614. Tenryu, Hara & Ishikawa vs Yatsu, Haku & Nakano
615. Riki Choshu vs Masa Chono
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
616. Vader vs Tatsumu Fujinami
617. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
618. Keiji Muto vs Tatsumi Fujinami
619. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
620. Tenryu & Hara vs The Road Warriors
621. Atlantis vs Blue Panther
622. Vader vs Keiji Muto
623. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
624. Masa Chono vs Keiji Muto
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
625. Dantes, Magic & Dandy vs Panther, Cruz & Pierroth
626. Headhunters vs Caras & Fantasma
627. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
628. Terry Funk vs Bob Backlund
629. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi
630. Dave Finlay vs Chris Benoit
631. Wayne Shamrock vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
632. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Lato Kirawank
633. Chavo, Mando & Eddie Guerrero vs Satanico, MS-1 & Masakre
634. Atlantis, Sagrada & Octagon vs Morgan, Pierroth & Nagasaki
635. Takada & Scott vs Yamazaki & Nakano
636. Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect
637. LOD vs Nasty Boyz
638. Misawa & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
639. Fuerza Guerrera vs ***** Casas
640. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
641. Devil Masami vs Itsuki Yamazaki
642. Kansai & Miceli vs Saito & Kazama
643. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kawada
644. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
645. Asai, Pantera & Kendo vs Metal, Bucanero & Richard
646. Konnan vs Cien Caras vs Perro Aguayo
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
647. Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada
648. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
649. Headhunter A & Tom Pritchard vs Headhunter B & Danny Davis
650. Hiroshi Hase vs Tatsumi Fujinami
651. Robin Hood & Los Ninja Turtles vs Shu El Guerrero, Feliciano, Texano, Black Terry & Ricky Boy
652. Mr Pogo & TNT vs Iceman & Akitoshi Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
653. Dave Finlay vs Dave Taylor
654. Terry Funk vs Kevin Sullivan
655. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
656. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Yoji Anjo
657. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
658. Taue, Tsuruta & Ogawa vs Kawada, Misawa & Kikuchi
659. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
660. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
661. Dan Kroffat vs Masa Fuchi
662. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
663. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
664. Yoshinari Asai vs Bestia Salvaje
665. Genichiro Tenryu vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
666. Genichiro Tenryu vs George Takano
667. Octagon vs Fuerza Guerrera
668. Dynamite Kansai vs Harley Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
669. Jerry Flynn vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
670. Riki Choshu vs Shinya Hashimoto
671. Muto & Hase vs Rick Steiner & Norton
672. Anjoh & Boss vs Miyato & Tamura
673. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
674. Genichiro Tenryu vs Ashura Hara
675. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
676. Yamada & Inoue vs Hokuto & Toyota
677. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
678. Toyota & Hokuto vs Yamada & Inoue
679. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Kikuchi
680. Los Brazos vs Morgan, Charles Jr & MS-1
681. Los Brazos vs MS-1, Morgan & Satanico
682. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
683. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
684. MS-1, Satanico & Morgan vs Konnan, Dandy & Jalisco Jr
685. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
686. Hansen & Spivey vs Williams & Gordy
687. El Satanico vs El Dandy
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
688. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
689. Akira Maeda vs Volk Han
690. Hiroshi Hase vs Tiger Jeet Singh
691. Trio Fantastia vs Los Thundercats
692. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs Aja Kong & Bison Kimura
693. Yamada & Inoue vs Kong & Kimura
694. Hulk Hogan vs Genichiro Tenryu
695. Santo & Shadow Jr vs Fuerza & Octagon
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
696. Muto & Hase vs Hashimoto & Norton
697. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
698. Nobu Takada vs Trevor Berbick 
699. Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger
700. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
All Japan 3/2/12
701. Fuchi & Sato vs Yamato & Nakanoue
702. Muto, Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto, Sasaki & Okabayashi
703. Kenny Omega vs Kaz Hayashi
704. Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori
All Japan 4/3/12
705. Akebono & Hama vs Fuchi & Inoue
706. Muto, Kondo & Yamato vs Kea, Tanaka & Nakanoue
All Japan 20/3/12
707. KAI, Yamato & Gillette vs Raijin, Hayashi & Tanaka
708. Sugi vs Ronin
709. Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Suwama & Soya
710. Kenny Omega vs Shuji Kondo
711. Yuji Nagata vs Masa Kono
712. Satoshi Kojima vs Seiya Sanada
713. Jun Akiyama vs Keiji Muto
All Japan & New Japan 1/7/12
714. Liger, Tiger Mask, Shiryu, BUSHI & SUSHI vs Devitt, Taguchi, KAI, Yamato & Takahashi
715. Omori, Goto, Soya & Anderson vs Suzuki, Archer, TAKA & Taichi
716. Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
717. Nakamura & Okada vs Suwama & Kondo
718. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe
Lucha Underground 12/11/14
719. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mariachi Loco
720. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandell
721. Fenix Jr vs Pentagon Jr vs Drago
All Japan 4/3/12
722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
723. Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
724. Kohei Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
Big Japan 15/7/12
725. Yamakawa, Kobayashi & Ito vs Numazawa, WX & Hoshino
Big Japan 29/10/12
726. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
ROH on Sinclair 23/11/13
727. Zach Gowen vs Matt Taven
728. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young
729. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal
ROH on Sinclair 30/11/13
730. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
731. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin
732. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
Big Japan 29/10/12
733. Oishi & Onryo vs Teioh & SUSUMU
734. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
735. Oosugi & Senga vs Sekimoto & Sasaki
736. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Yuko Miyamoto
TNA British Bootcamp 2 Episode 4
737. Noam Dar vs El Ligero
738. Redman & Stone vs Parliament & Singh
739. Kay Lee Ray vs Nikki Storm vs The Owens Twins
740. Mark Andrews vs Kris Travis
741. Dave Mastiff vs Rampage Brown
742. Sha Samuels vs Grado
Big Japan 24/11/12
743. Teioh, Ibushi & Oishi vs Onryo, Oosugi & Senga
744. Okabayashi & Shinobu vs Nishimura & Ishikawa
745. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Ito & Tsukamoto
746. Hama & Nakanoue vs Sasaki & Kamitani
747. Sasaki, Numazawa & WX vs Kasai & The Brahmans
748. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Okabayashi & Shinobu
Big Japan 9/12/12
749. Ishikawa, Hashimoto & Kamitani vs Sasaki, Hoshino & Mondo
750. Masashi Takeda vs Takumi Tsukamoto
751. Kasai, WX & Ishikawa vs Numazawa, Miyamoto & Kodaka
752. Omori & Soya vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
753. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Ryota Hama
754. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 30/12/12
755. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Shinobu
756. Bad Bones & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
757. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
758. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa, Takashi Sasaki & The Winger
759. Danny Havoc, Drake Younger & Jaki Numazawa vs. Isami Kodaka, Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto
760. DJ Hyde vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
761. Yakitori Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
AJW 26/11/92 Dream Rush
762. Mima Shimoda & Etsuko Mita vs. Miori Kamiya & Chikako Hasegawa
763. Kaoru Ito vs. Tomoko Watanabe (c), for the All Japan Singles Title
764. Tag League The Best: Suzuka Minami & Yumiko Hotta vs. Takako Inoue & Terri Power
765. Akira Hokuto vs. Kyoko Inoue (c), for the All-Pacific Title
766. Kyoko Kamikaze vs. Bat Yoshinaga (c), for the WWWA World Martial Arts Title
767. Debbie Malenko & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Shark Tsuchiya & Crusher Maedomari
768. Aja Kong vs. Bull Nakano (c), for the WWWA World Singles Title
769. Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota 
WSU Mutiny
770. Jenny Rose vs Hania
771. Chris Dickinson & Shanna vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
AJW 11/4/93 Dreamslam II
772. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka
773. Kaoru Ito, Tomoko Watanabe, & Saemi Numata vs. Utako Hozumi, Leo Kitamura, & Mikiko Futagami
774. Terri Power & Bat Yoshinaga vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa
775. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo
776. Kyoko Inoue, Takako Inoue, & Yumiko Hotta vs. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Bolshoi Kid
777. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito
778. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano
779. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai
780. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (c) vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki

April

AJW 20/11/94 Big Egg Universe
781. Chaparrita ASARI and Bomber Hikaru vs. Hiromi Yagi and Hiromi Sugo
782. Tsunokake X vs. Great Littlemuta and Buta Genjin
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Rie Tamada
784. Suzuka Minami vs. KAORU
785. Kumiko Maekawa vs. Sugar Miyuki
786. Kyoko Hamaguchi vs. Doris Blind
787. Miyu Yamamoto vs. Anna Gomez
788. Kaoru Ito vs. Fumiko Ishimoto
789. Reggie Bennett vs. Chigusa Nagayo
790. Toshiyo Yamada and Tomoko Watanabe vs. Shinobu Kandori and Mikiko Futagami
791. Etsuko Mita and Mima Shimoda vs. Yasha Kurenai and Michiko Nagashima
792. Jaguar Yokota and Bison Kimura vs. Lioness Asuka and Yumi Ogura
793. Blizzard Yuki vs. Mariko Yoshida
794. Yumiko Hotta vs. Combat Toyota
795. Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
796. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong
797. Kyoko Inoue vs. Dynamite Kansai
798. Takako Inoue and Cuty Suzuki vs. Megumi Kudo and Hikari Fukoaka
799. Great Sasuke, SATO, and Shiryu (Kaz Hayashi) vs. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki & Gran Naniwa
800. Akira Hokuto vs. Combat Toyota
801. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai
802. Alundra Blayze (Madusa) vs. Bull Nakano
803. Akira Hokuto vs. Aja Kong
WWE NXT 1/5/14
804. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
805. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 8/5/14
806. Emma vs Charlotte
807. The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto
808. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
809. Battle Royal
FWE Openweight Grand Prix Finals
810. Brian Kendrick vs Tony Nese
811. Trent? vs Reynolds vs Santi vs Strickland
812. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Matt Morgan
813. John Hennigan vs Petey Williams
814. Sonjay Dutt vs Chuck Taylor
815. Tony Nese vs Trent?
816. John Hennigan vs Ted DiBiase Jr
817. Angelina Love vs Ivelisse
818. Taeler Hendrix vs CVE
819. Team Adrenaline Express vs Team Young Bucks
820. John Hennigan vs Tony Nese
HOG Glory Brings Honor
821. Smiley vs Roderick Strong
822. Homicide & Reyes vs Adrenaline Express
823. Andy Lee Ray vs Earl Cooter vs Matt Striker
824. Brian XL vs Kevin Steen
825. Adam Cole vs Anthony Gangone
826. Tony Nese vs Marq Quen
827. Michael Elgin vs Amazing Red
Michinoku Pro 10/10/96 These Days
828. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
829. Lenny Lane vs Wellington Wilkens Jr
830. Daisuke Ikeda & Satoshi Yoneyama vs Yuki Ishikawa & Alexander Otsuka
831. Dynamite Kid, Dos Caras & Kobayashi vs Sasuke, Mascaras & Tiger Mask
832. Hamada, Delfin, Tiger Mask, Naniwa & Yakushiji vs Teioh, Togo, Funaki, TAKA & Shiryu
833. Hayabusa vs Jinsei Shinzaki
Lucha Underground 19/11/14
834. Sexy Star vs Ivelisse
835. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr
836. Drago vs King Cuerno
837. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 10
838. vs Steve Gray
839. vs Jackie Robinson
840. vs Ken Joyce
841. vs Johnny Kidd
842. vs Vic Faulkner
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 11
843. vs Masato Yakushiji
844. vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
845. vs Johnny Kidd
846. vs Mike Quackenbush
847. vs Jon Ritchie
The Best of Kota Ibushi in 2009 Discs 1,2 & 3
848. & KUDO & Omega vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Uchida
849. & Omega vs HARASHIMA & Owashi
850. & Madoka vs Shinobu & Teioh vs Oishi & Asahi vs Oosugi & Senga
851. & Sasaki vs Akiyama & Ishimori
852. vs Sanshiro Takagi
853. vs Taiji Ishimori
854. & Omega vs Dino & Yoshihiko
855. & Morishima vs Kanemoto & Tanahashi
856. & Omega vs Togo & Michinoku
857. & KUDO & Nakazawa vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Abe
858. vs Koji Kanemoto
859. vs Taichi
860. vs Ryosuke Taguchi
861. vs Kikuchi
862. vs YAMATO
863. vs Liger
864. vs Prince Devitt
865. & Aoki vs KENTA & Ishimori
866. vs Sanshiro Takagi
867. & Aoki vs Danielson & Strong
868. & Aoki vs Marvin & Edwards
869. & Aoki vs Kanemaru & Suzuki
870. vs HARASHIMA
871. & Liger & Tiger Mask & Sasuke vs Kanemoto, Taguchi, Togo & TAKA
AAA Lucha Libre on Televisa 9/10/11
872. Jack Evans vs Escoria
Big Japan 2/2/12
873. Brahman Shu & Kei vs Sasaki & Shinobu
874. Kasai, Numazawa & Tsukamoto vs Miyamoto, Kodaka & Shimizu
875. Ito & Sasaki vs WX & Yamakawa
876. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Hashimoto vs Akebono, Hama & Nakanoue
877. Takeda & Hoshino vs Kobayashi & Inaba
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 361
878. Yuji Hino vs Keisuke Ishii
879. Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA
XPW - "AFTER THE FALL - VOL. 2"
880. Major Gunns vs. Lizzy Borden
881. Juventud Guerrera vs. Chris Chetti
882. Psicosis vs. Chris Chetti vs. Sonny Siaki vs. Christian York
883. Super Crazy vs. Jerry Lynn
884. Juventud Guerrera vs. Julio Dinero
885. Halloween vs. Damian 666
886. Mexico's Most Wanted vs. Kraq & Kronus
887. Super Crazy vs. Psicosis
WWE Summerslam 2011
888. Kingston/Morrison/Rey vs Miz/Truth/ADR
889. Kelly vs Beth
890. Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan
891. Randy Orton vs Christian
892. CM Punk vs John Cena
NYWC Sideshow 2014
893. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds
894. Papadon vs Drew Gulak
WWA The Revolution
895. Styles vs Daniels vs Low Ki vs Nova vs Shark Boy vs Mamaluke
896. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Juvi
897. Sabu vs Devon Storm
PWX Detonation
898. Eddie Kingston vs Grim Reefer
899. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
900. Delirious vs Larry Sweeney
901. Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez
902. Mana vs Ian Rotten
903. Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher
Real Japan 21/9/12
904. Original Tiger Mask & Marufuji vs Sekimoto & Takaiwa
AAA Lucha on Televisa 18/9/11
905. Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs Billy Boy & Escoria

May
Michinoku Pro Super J Cup 3rd Stage 2000
906. Ricky Marvin vs CIMA
907. Great Sasuke vs Kaz Hayashi
908. Tiger Mask vs Jushin Liger
909. Oriental vs Abismo *****
910. CIMA vs Naoki Sano
911. Jushin Liger vs Gran Hamada
912. Jushin Liger vs CIMA
CZW Tournament of Death 1
913. Necro Butcher vs. Wifebeater 
914. Mr. Insanity vs. Nick Gage
915. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy 
916. Panes Of Glass: Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater
917. Fans Bring The Weapons: Messiah vs "Sick" Nick Mondo
918. 200 Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & The Weedwhacker: Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo
ROH 7/12/13
919. Outlaw Inc vs American Wolves
920. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Michael Elgin
NEW JAPAN - "G1 CLIMAX TOURNAMENT 1998" (Commercial Tape) [2 DISC-SET]
1998/07/31 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
921. Round 1: Tadao Yasuda vs. Rick Titan
922. Round 1: Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
923. Round 1: Shiro Koshinaku vs. Osamu Nishimura
924. Round 1: Kensuke Sasaki vs. Michiyoshi Ohara
925. Round 1: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsutoshi Gotoh
926. Round 1: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
927. Round 1: Masa Chono vs. Manabu Nakanishi
928. Round 1: Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto
1998/08/01 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
929. Round 2: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tadao Yasuda
930. Round 2: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki
931. Round 2: Masa Chono vs. Shiro Koshinaka
932. Round 2: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu
1998/08/02 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
933. Semi-Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Rick Titan
934. Semi-Final: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima
935. Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto
WWE NXT 15/5/14
936. The Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Elias Samson
937. Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
938. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
939. Colin Cassady vs Angelo Dawkins
940. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/5/14
941. Big E vs Bo Dallas
942. Paige vs Tamina
943. Adam Rose vs Camacho
944. Natalya vs Sasha Banks
945. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins
FREEDOMS - 2011/12/25 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "JUN KASAI PRODUCE: BLOOD X'MAS 2011"
946. Great Kojika & Ricky Fuji & HIROKI vs. Danshoku Dino & Shinobu & Toru Sugiura
947. Barbed Wire Board Death Match: GENTARO & The W*inger vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
948. TKD (Razor, Table & Dust Box) Death Match: MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda
949. Hardcore Match: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sasaki & Mammoth Sasaki
950. Jun Kasai Produce Special Glass Death Match: Jun Kasai vs. Shuji Ishikawa
OSAKA PRO – 2010/06/18 – Kyocera Dome, Osaka Sky Hall – “HANSHIN PRO-WRESTLING KENKA MATSURI – OSAKA PRO-WRESTLING vs. DRAGON GATE”
951. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada & Takoyakida vs. Anthony W. Mori & Mark Haskins & Takuya Tomamokai
952. Hideyoshi & Masamune vs. Super Shisa & Shisa BOY
953. Asian Cooger & Miracleman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii
954. Tigers Mask, Black Buffalo, Tadasuke & The Bodyguard vs Gamma, Dragon Kid, Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
955. Special Singles Match: Billy Ken Kid vs. CIMA
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 1
956. Gerald James vs Roderick Strong
957. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
958. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett vs Johnny Gargano & Nick Jackson
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 2
959. Jeremy Wyatt vs Mat Fitchett
960. Davey Vega vs Roderick Strong
961. ACH & Nick Jackson vs The Hooligans
962. Gerald James vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 26/11/14
963. Mil Muertes vs Drago
964. Mascarita Sagrada vs Son of Havoc
965. Chavo Guerrero vs Sexy Star
966. Big Ryck vs Prince Puma
ECW Barely Legal 1997
967. The Dudleys vs The Eliminators
968. RVD vs Lance Storm
969. Sasuke, Hamada & Yakushiji vs TAKA, Terry Boy & Dick Togo ***3/4
970. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2
971. Taz vs Sabu
972. Stevie Richards vs Sandman vs Terry Funk
973. Terry Funk vs Raven
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 248 + 249 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/21 – Kyoto, KBS Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 248] 
974. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. BxB Hulk & Kzy 
975. Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Masato Yoshino & Gamma 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/02/05 – Hakata Star Lane – "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 249] 
976. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & YAMATO 
977. Open the Dream Gate Title: CIMA vs. Jimmy Susumu 
DRAGON GATE - INFINITY # 250 + 251
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/09 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 250]
978. Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda & Kzy & Fake Naoki Tanizaki vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & Masato Yoshino & YAMATO & Jimmy Susumu & Dragon Kid & Rich Swann
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/20 - Kobe ***** Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 251]
979. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership - CIMA Royal (w/ PAC, Gamma, Super Shenlong II, Rich Swann, Eita Kobayashi, Cyber Kong, Don Fujii, Yasushi Kanda, Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino)
980. No Ropes Match: BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
981. No Ropes Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi
ALL JAPAN - "JR. TAG LEAGUE 2012 SPECIAL" [TV Special - 2012/04/27]
2012/04/14 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
982. Jr. Tag League: KAI & Gillette vs. Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
983. Jr. Tag League: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
984. Jr. Tag League - Final: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. BUSHI & SUSHI
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 247 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/19 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 247] 
985. Naruki Doi & Kzy & Tomahawk T.T. vs. K-ness & Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa 
986. Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Cyber Kong 
987. YAMATO, Shingo, Susumu, Dragon Kid & Kagetora vs CIMA, Hulk, Ryo Saito, Tozawa & Genki Horiguchi 
Shimmer Volume 60
988. Nikki Storm vs Heidi Lovelace
989. Melanie Cruise vs Mia Yim
990. The Kimber Bombs vs Mary Lee Rose & Crazy Mary Dobson
991. Allysin Kay vs Kana
992. Portia Perez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
993. Mercedes Martinez vs Santana Garrett
994. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs 3G
995. Madison Eagles vs Jessicka Havok
996. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
997. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
CHIKARA - 2005/09/17 - Pittston, PA - "SON OF THE INTERNATIONAL INVASION OF INTERNATIONAL INVADERS - 2nd STAGE" 
998. Retail Dragon vs. Cheech 
999. Larry Sweeney vs. Reckless Youth 
1000. Team FIST vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco 
1001. Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush vs. KUDO & Arakencito 
1002 Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked 
1003. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 
AAW - 2006/11/25 - Berwyn, IL - "WINDY CITY CLASSIC II"
1004. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Danny Daniels
1005. Trik Davis vs. Chad Collyer
1006. Jerry Lynn vs. Chandler McClure
1007. Silas Young vs. Ace Steel
1008. Zach Gowen & Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence vs. The Michigan Invasion
1009. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black
AAW - 2008/02/09 - Berwyn, IL - "MY BLOODY VALENTINE 2008"
1010. Northstar Express vs. Absolute Answer
1011. Josh Abercrombie vs. N8 Mattson
1012. Silas Young vs. Jason Dukes
1013. Dog Collar Match: Eric Priest vs. Jimmy Jacobs
1014. Zach Gowen & Krotch vs. DP Associates
1015. Austin Aries vs. Arik Cannon
1016. Tyler Black & Shane Hollister & M-Dogg 20 vs. Jerry Lynn & Danny Daniels & Marek Brave
CHIKARA - 2005/10/22 - Hellertown, PA - "The Cibernetico Returneth"
1017. Cheech vs CP Munk
1018. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs Rorschach & Crossbones
1019. Chuichiro Arai vs Larry Sweeney
1020. Hero, Cannon, Castagnoli, Icarus, Akuma, Hallowicked, UltraMantis & Blind Rage vs Quackenbush, Milano, Skayde, Shane Storm, Jigsaw, Sabian, Eddie Kingston & Mister ZERO
Shimmer Volume 61
1021. Santana Garrett vs Neveah
1022. Jessicka Havok vs Crazy Mary Dobson
1023. Mia Yim vs Angie Skye
1024. Nicole Matthews vs Heidi Lovelace
1025. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez
1026. 3G vs The Kimber Bombs
1027. Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight
1028. Madison Eagles vs Kana vs Hikaru Shida
1029. Mercedes Martinez vs LuFisto
FLORIDA CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING – DECEMBER 2011 / JANUARY 2012 – TV SHOW # 168 - 170
2011/12/18 – TV SHOW # 168
1030. Percy Watson & Titus O'Neil & CJ Parker vs. Rick Victor & Derrick Bateman & Cory Graves
1031. FCW Heavyweight Title: Leo Kruger vs. Seth Rollins
2011/12/25 – TV SHOW # 169
1032. Mike Dalton vs. Peter Orlov
1033. Kenneth Cameron vs. Jiro
1034. Ivelisse Velez & Caylee Turner vs. Kaitlyn & Cameron Lynn
1035. Antonio Cesaro & Dean Ambrose vs. Abraham Washington & Seth Rollins
2012/01/01 – TV SHOW # 170
1036. AJ vs. Aksana vs. Audrey Marie
1037. Kevin Hackman vs. Sakamoto
TNA – 2011/06/16 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 362
1038. Austin Aries vs. Kid Kash vs. Jimmy Rave
1039. TNA Knockouts Tag Team Titles: Sarita & Rosita vs. Velvet Sky & Miss Tessmacher
1040. Bound For Glory Series: RVD vs. Samoa Joe
TNA – 2011/06/23 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 363
1041. Miss Tessmacher & Velvet Sky vs. ODB & Miss Jackie
1042. Zima Ion vs. Frederico Palacios vs. Dakota Darsow
1043. Sting vs. Abyss
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/08/17 & 2011/08/18 – Tokyo, Differ Ariake – "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN DIFFER" [DiColosseo # 461]
2011/08/17 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1044. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1045. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki
2011/08/18 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1046. 2 Days Tag Tournament Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1047. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/09/19 – Acros Fukuoka – “SHINY NAVIGATION 2011
1048. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr.
1049. Kenta Kobashi & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Colt Cabana
1050. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin
1051. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
DDT - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo - "APARTEMENT PRO WRESTLING"
All matches are taking place in different rooms of an apartement complex
1052. Kota Ibushi vs. Batten Tamagawa
1053. Kota Ibushi vs. Shigehiro Irie
1054. Kota Ibushi vs. Tanomusaku Toba
1055. Kota Ibushi vs. Yasu Urano
1056. Kota Ibushi & Michael Nakazawa vs. Danshoku Dino & Hiroshi Fukuda
1057. Kota Ibushi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1058. Kota Ibushi vs. Brahman Shu
1059. Kota Ibushi vs. Michael Nakazawa
PRO WRESTLING NOAH - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN KORAKUEN"
1060. Ricky Marvin vs. Satoshi Kajiwara
1061. Taiji Ishimori vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
1062. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama & Kentaro Shiga vs. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa & Masao Inoue
1063. Sugiura, Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone vs Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
1064. Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Genba Hirayanagi
1065. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles: KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki
DIAMOND RING – 2012/02/11 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "KENSUKE OFFICE CHANGES" 
1066. Kikutaro & Numazu Man vs. Masao Inoue & "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa 
1067. Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori & Satoshi Kajiwara vs Kazunari Murakami, NOSAWA Rongai & Takeshi Minamino 
1068. Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Kento Miyahara 
1069. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Mitsuhiro Kitanomiya 
1070. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shingo Takagi
K-DOJO - 2012/04/08 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "CLUB-K SUPER evolution10 ~ KAIENTAI DOJO 10TH ANNIVERSARY" [Puroresu King # 256]
1071. Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji & Yoshiaki Yago vs. Captain Daigoro & Marines Mask II & Boso Boy Raito
1072. Jado & Gedo vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi
1073. KAIENTAI DOJO 10th Anniversary Rumble (w/ Ryuichi Sekine, Daigoro Kashiwa, X No.5, Teppei Ishizaka, X No.2, X No.1, PSYCHO, Taku Anzawa, Hardcore Kid Kojiro, Romy Suzuki, Kazuya Horiuchi, Taketo Iwako, Dandy Takuya, Hi69, Ofune, Teppei Ishizaka, TOMO Michinoku, TAKU Michinoku, YOSHIYA, Mike Lee Jr., Handsome JOE, Mr. X, Taichi, Minoru Suzuki, Kunio Toshima, Apple Miyuk, PSYCHO)
1074. KUSHIDA & Isami Kodaka & Yusaku Obata vs. Kaji Tomato & Hiro Tonai & Yuki Sato
1075. Yuji Hino & Saburo Inematsu & MIYAWAKI vs. YOSHIYA & GENTARO & Ryota Chikuzen
1076. Champion of STRONGEST-K Title: Kengo Mashimo vs. TAKA Michinoku
CMLL - 2012/04/07 + 2012/04/14 - GUERREROS DEL RING [52MX]
2012/04/07 (taped: 2012/04/01 - Arena Coliseo)
1077. Atlantis & Mascara Dorada & Prince Devitt vs. Felino & ***** Casas & Volador jr.
1078. Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero
2012/04/14 (taped: 2012/04/08 - Arena Coliseo
1079. Diamante Azul & Marco Corleone & Mascara Dorada vs. Rey Bucanero & Terrible & Tiger
Omega Loco in Joco 2
1080. Lee & Otto vs Country Jacked
1081. Scotty 2 Hotty vs Mickey Gambino
1082. Hurricane Helms vs Zane Dawson
1083. Christopher Daniels vs Caprice Coleman
1084. CW Anderson vs Cedric Alexander
1085. The Bravados vs The Hardys
1086. The Hardys & Country Jacked vs The Bravados, Lee & Otto
DRADITION - 2013/05/29 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "BATTLE NEW VIBRATION 2013"
1087. Hiro Saito & Gran Hamada vs. NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA 
1088. Akitoshi Saito & Kazushi Miyamoto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Alexander Otsuka & Bear Fukuda
1089. TAJIRI vs. Shinya Ishikawa
1090. Riki Chosyu & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1091. Tatsumi Fujinami & Original Tiger Mask vs. Masakatsu Funaki & AKIRA
ZERO1 - December 2010 - "FURINKAZAN 2010"
2010/12/11 - Bella Salle Roppongi
1092. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato
1093. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Shinjiro Otani & Akebono vs. Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa
2010/12/21 - ZEPP Nagoya
1094. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yutaka Yoshie & FUNAKI
1095. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa vs. Kintaro Kanemura & Takuya Sugawara
1096. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Ryouji Sai & Shinsuke Jet Wakataka
1097. Furinkazan 2010 - Final / NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Titles: Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto
BIG JAPAN - 2012/02/26 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1098. Ikkitousen - Strong Climb - Block A: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
1099. Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match: Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa & Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka & Mototsugu Shimizu
1100. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title - Ultimate Open Finger Long Nail Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
LEGEND THE PRO-WRESTLING - 2013/01/13 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1101. Hiro Saito & El Samurai vs. AKIRA & Gran Hamada
1102. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Akitoshi Saito & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
1103. Shinjiro Otani & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Bear Fukuda
1104. Masa Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Liger vs. Riki Chosyu & Tatsumi Fujinami & Yukio Sakaguchi
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 1
1105. Bad Bones vs Tommaso Ciampa ***
1106. Hot & Spicy vs The Inner City Machine Guns ***1/2
1107. Axel Tischer vs KUSHIDA ***1/2
1108. Adam Cole vs Trent? ***3/4
1109. Chris Hero vs Freddy Stahl ***1/4
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 2
1110. Big Daddy Walter vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1111. Jon Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Carnage vs Michael Dante **1/2
1112. Adam Cole vs Robert Dreissker ***1/4
1113. Trent? & Matt Striker vs Hot & Spicy **
1114. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham ***
WWE NXT 28/5/14
1115. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1116. Bo Dallas vs Neville
WWE NXT Takeover
1117. Adam Rose vs Camacho
1118. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
1119. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
1120. Charlotte vs Natalya ***1/2
1121. Tyson Kidd vs Neville ***1/2
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 3
1122. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero
1123. Big Daddy Walter vs Axel Tischer ***1/2
1124. Hot & Spicy vs Trent? & Matt Striker
1125. Axel Tischer vs Chris Hero ***3/4

June
Michinoku Pro 15/12/94
1126. Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
1127. Shiryu, Sato & Terry Boy vs Super Delfin, Gran Naniwa & Jinsei Shinzaki
1128. Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada vs Shiryu & Sato
Futen 26/4/09
1129. TAKA Michinoku vs Shoichi Uchida
1130. Kengo Mashimo vs Shinjitsu Nohashi
1131. Mitsuya Nagai & Hajime Moriyama vs The Brahmans
1132. Koichiro Kimura vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1133. Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Ono vs Manabu Suruga & Takahiro Ohba
Lucha Invades Japan Vol 1
1134. Mil Mascaras vs The Destroyer
1135. Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1136. Solitario vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1137. Canek vs Tiger Mask
1138. Black Tiger vs TAKA Michinoku
1139. Fishman vs The Cobra
1140. Dos Caras vs El Samurai
1141. Black Tiger vs Jushin Liger
Hustle 23/4/09
1142. Tajiri & KG vs Rey Ohara & Minoru Fujita
1143. RG vs A-chan
1144. Magnum Tokyo vs Monster HG
1145. Lance Cade & Rene Bonaparte vs Bono-Kun & Shiro Koshinaka
1146. Toshiaki Kawada & Punch The C vs Natto Man & Kikkoman
FMW 21/1/02
1147. Akihiko Ichihara vs Satoshi Makita
1148. Ricky Fuji & Shinjuku Same vs Hisakatsu Oya & San Paul
1149. Onryo & Goemon vs Chocoball Mukai & Yoshihito Sasaki
1150. Mammoth Sasaki vs Happy Ikeda vs Biomonster DNA
1151. Paul LeDuc & Vic Grimes vs Nosawa & Mitsunobu Kikuzawa
1152. Ricky Fuyuki, Sandman & Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura, Mr Gannosuke & Tetsuhiro Kuroda
AIW Aint Nuthin But A G Thang
1153. Tim Donst vs Alex Shelley ***1/4
1154. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister
1155. Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott
1156. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega 
1157. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition
1158. Athena vs Nikki Storm
1159. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Faith In Ryan vs Flips & a Dick
1160. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney ***1/2
1161. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH
DDT 19/10/08
1162. Battle Royal
1163. Mori & Sato vs Ibushi & Toba
1164. Sasaki, Miyamoto & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Ohka & Ishikawa
1165. MIKAMI vs El Blazer
1166. Togo, Honda & Sasaki vs Shiryu, Yu & Law
1167. Sakai & Dino vs Sakai & Takaishi
1168. Owashi & HARASHIMA vs KUDO & Urano
1169. 6 Way Ladder Match
AIW JLIT 2014 Day One
1170. Flip Kendrick vs Matt Cross 
1171. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine
1172. Jimmy Jacobs vs Eric Ryan 
1173. Heidi Lovelace vs Ricky Shane Page
1174. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly
1175. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Samson ***
1176. BJ Whitmer vs Seleziya Sparx 
1177. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega 
1178. Danny Havoc vs UltraMantis Black 
1179. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition 
1180. Ethan Page vs Veda Scott
1181. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
AIW JLIT 2014 Day Two
1182. Prohibition vs Donst 
1183. Havoc vs Ryan 
1184. Cross vs Seleziya
1185. Page vs Bagwell 
1186. Lyndon vs Dutt
1187. Lovelace vs Elgin
1188. The Iron Curtain vs Delaney, Fontaine, UMB & Scott
1189. The Jollyville Fuckits vs The Forgotten 
1190. Lyndon vs Page
1191. Donst vs Cross 
1192. Elgin vs Ryan
1193. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1194. Beverly vs Vega vs Kingston vs Flip vs RSP vs Dux
1195. Elgin vs Donst vs Page ***1/4
AIW Absolution IX
1196. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin ***
1197. The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuckits
1198. Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page ***1/2
1199. ACH vs Banks vs Cheech vs Delaney vs Flip vs Sparx ***
1200. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon
1201. Eddie Kingston vs RSP
1202. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross ***1/4
1203. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst ***3/4
ROH on Sinclair 14/12/13
1204. Silas Young vs Tadarius Thomas
1205. ACH vs Adam Cole
1206. C&C Wrestle Factory vs reDRagon
NEW Wrestling Under The Stars III
1207. Matt Taven vs Michael Bennett
1208. Brodus Clay vs J Busta
1209. Brian Anthony vs Caleb Konley vs Matt Sydal
1210. Velvet Sky, Robbie Araujo & Mark Shurman vs Reby Sky, Shovelhead Chuck & Jake Manning
1211. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen
1212. The Hardys vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
AIW Failure By Design
1213. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels
1214. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers
1215. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs The Forgotten
1216. Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon ***
1217. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page
1218. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander ***1/4
WWE NXT 5/6/14
1219. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
1220. Bayley vs Charlotte
1221. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Two Jobbers
1222. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel **3/4
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
1223. TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish
1224. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***3/4
1225. Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
1226. Candice & Joey vs Ricochet & Swann vs Bad Influence ***3/4
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
1228. AJ Styles vs Brian Myers
1229. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak
1230. Taylor, Omega & ZSJ vs Cole & The Bucks ****
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
1231. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann ***
1232. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ***1/2
1233. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1234. reDRagon vs Gulak & Busick
1235. Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero ***1/2
1236. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole ****1/4
1237. Kenny Omega vs ACH
1238. Young Bucks vs Bad Influence ****
BJW 5/2/2010
1239. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Kawakami vs Yoshihito, Kawabata & Kazuki Hashimoto
1240. Isami Kodaka vs Jaki Numazawa

July

PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
1241. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
1242. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
1243. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
1244. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal ***1/4
1245. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***1/4
1246. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr ***1/2
1247. Mount Rushmore vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin
1248. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
1249. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega ***3/4
1250. Hero, Ryan, Swann, Taylor & Mack vs Busick, Gulak, Alexander, Fish & Ciampa 
1251. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong 
WWE NXT 12/6/14
1252. Paige, Emma & Bayley vs Charlotte, Summer & Sasha
1253. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort
1254. Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT
1255. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd ***1/4
AIW Hell on Earth 10
1256. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition
1257. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs
1258. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page ***
1259. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
1260. Chris Sabin vs Eric Ryan
1261. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Lyndon vs Flip vs Alex Daniels vs Josh Singh ***
1262. Marion Fontaine vs Spud
1263. Donst vs Alexander vs RSP vs Dux ***1/4
AIW Charge It To The Underhills
1264. Tyson Dux vs Brian Myers
1265. Veda & Team Barely Legal vs Tessa & Social Network
1266. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana
1267. Beaver Boys vs Infinity & Beyond
1268. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin
1269. RSP vs Ryan vs Justice vs Candice vs Josh Singh vs Flip
1270. Donst & Jollyville vs The Forgotten
1271. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1272. Josh Alexander vs Uhaa Nation
1273. Dudes on TV vs Gargano & Prohibition ***1/4
WWE NXT 19/6/14
1274. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
1275. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
1276. The Vaudevillains vs Dawkins & Tyler
1277. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze ***
1278. Kidd & Zayn vs The Ascension
BJW/DDT/K-Dojo New Years Eve Special 31/12/2009
1279. 108 Person Battle Royal
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
1280. Flip vs Ryan vs Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams vs Tyler Thomas
1281. Alexia Nicole vs Jasmin
1282. Infinity & Beyond vs The Forgotten
1283. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice vs Lyndon
1284. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano ***
1285. 2 Cold Scorpio vs RSP ***1/4
1286. Josh Alexander vs Dick Justice
1287. Gauntlet for the Gold ***1/2
IVP Best of Katsuyori Shibata Vol 1
1288. Barnett & Iizuka vs Murakami & Shibata
1289. Shibata vs Musashi
1290. Shibata vs Fujita
1291. Shibata vs Akiyama
1292. Shibata & KENTA vs Taue & Shiozaki
1293. Shibata vs Nakajima
1294. Shibata vs Sasaki
WWE NXT 26/6/14
1295. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
1296. Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey
1297. Summer Rae vs Becky Lynch
1298. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton
1299. Adrian Neville vs RVD
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V1
1300. Brody vs Tenryu
1301. Jumbo vs Hansen
1302. Jumbo vs Hansen
1303. Jumbo vs Hansen
1304. Jumbo vs Tenryu
NJPW Top of the Super Juniors 1998
1305. Otani vs Samurai
1306. Samurai vs Wagner Jr
1307. Otani vs Wagner Jr
1308. Liger vs Otani
1309. Liger vs Samurai
1310. Kanemoto vs Hayashi
NOAH GHC Title History 2008 Part 1 & 2
1311. Misawa vs Morishima
1312. Morishima vs Sugiura
1313. Morishima vs Rikio
1314. Morishima vs Kensuke
1315. Kensuke vs Yone
1316. Kensuke vs Akitoshi Saito
WWE NXT 3/7/14
1317. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort
1318. The BFFs vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
1319. CJ Parker vs Scott Cutler
1320. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel
WWE NXT 10/7/14
1321. Summer Rae vs Bayley
1322. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
1323. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1324. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
Chikara Quantum of Solace
1325. The Throwbacks vs Evan Gelistico & Gary The Barn Owl 
1326. Ophidian vs Heidi Lovelace
1327. The Baltic Siege vs The Bloc Party
1328. Worker Ant vs deviANT
1329. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Jigsaw & The Shard
1330. The Estonian Thunderfrog vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova
1331. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Jaka & Oleg The Usurper ***1/4
Chikara Diamonds are Forever
1332. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned
1333. Jojo Bravo vs Max Smashmaster
1334. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett
1335. The Batiri vs The Odditorium
1336. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
1337. The Colony vs The Colony Xtreme Force
1338. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs
1339. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs The BDK
1340. Archibald Peck, 3.0 & The Batiri vs The BDK & The Odditorium **3/4
1341. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron
EVOLVE 29
1342. Blake Edward Belakus vs JT Dunn
1343. The Bravados vs The Monster Mafia ***1/4
1344. Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley ***3/4
1345. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano
1346. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst
1347. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
1348. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta ****1/4
WWE NXT 17/7/14
1349. The Jersey Boys vs The Vaudevillains
1350. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1351. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
1352. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
1353. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
Puro for Dummies Volume 2
1354. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1355. Toshiaki Kawada vs Mitsuharu Misawa
1356. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
1357. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
1358. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Makoto Hashi
1359. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama
1360. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
1361. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita
1362. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi vs CIMA, Don Fujii & Naruki Doi
1363. Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki
1364. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & Gamma
1365. Naomichi Marufuji vs KENTA
1366. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
1367. The Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki
1368. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama
1369. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi
1370. The Briscoes vs Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
1371. Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka
1372. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
Zero1 9/12/01
1373. Gerard Gordeau vs Hans Nyman
1374. Animal & Hawk vs Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka
1375. Shinya Hashimoto & Naoya Ogawa vs Mark Kerr & Tom Howard
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 1, 2 & 3
1376. Brian Pillman vs Cactus Jack
1377. New Skyscrapers Squash Match
1378. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1379. Sting & Arn Anderson vs The Galaxians
1380. Ric Flair vs Eddie Gilbert
1381. Arn Anderson vs Great Muta
1382. Rock N Roll Express vs State Patrol
1383. Rock N Roll Express vs Freebirds
1384. Lex Luger vs Eddie Gilbert
1385. Arn Anderson vs Buzz Sawyer
1386. Ric Flair, Sting & Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1387. Dr Death vs Cactus Jack
1388. Midnight Express & Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes
1389. Arn Anderson vs Eddie Gilbert
1390. Ric Flair vs Tom Zenk
1391. Mil Mascaras vs Galaxian One
1392. Doug Furnas vs Galaxian Two
1393. Mil Mascaras vs Cactus Jack
1394. The Steiners vs Doom
1395. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Ole Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1396. Buzz Sawyer vs Tommy Rich
1397. Road Warriors & Dr Death vs The Samoans & Samoan Savage
1398. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1399. Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas
1400. Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman
1401. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Rock N Roll Express
1402. Norman vs Hacksaw Higgins
1403. Road Warriors vs Doom
1404. Freebirds vs Dynamic Dudes
1405. Kevin Sullivan & Cactus Jack Squash
1406. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
Shine 15
1407. Su Yung vs Solo Darling
1408. Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra
1409. Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace
1410. Angelina Love vs Taylor Made
1411. Leva Bates vs Neveah
1412. The SNS Express vs The American Sweethearts
1413. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim
1414. Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay
1415. Rain vs Amazing Kong
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 4
1416. Ole & Arn Anderson vs Tommy Rich & Ranger Ross
1417. Norman vs Cactus Jack
1418. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1419. Road Warriors vs Mean Mark & Masked Man?
1420. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs The Freebirds
1421. The Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
EVOLVE 30
1422. Caleb Konley vs AR Fox ***1/4
1423. Blake Edward Belakus vs Ryan Rush *3/4
1424. Josh Alexander vs Tim Donst **3/4
1425. Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor vs Ethan Page ***
1426. The Bravados vs The Colony ***1/4
1427. Moose vs Mr A *1/4
1428. Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann ***
1429. Uhaa Nation vs Trent Baretta ***1/2
1430. The Premier Athlete Brand vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Uhaa Nation **3/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 5
1431. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1432. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Freebirds
1433. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1434. Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
1435. Ric Flair vs Tommy Rich
1436. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
EVOLVE 31
1437. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***3/4
1438. Biff Busick vs James Raideen **3/4
1439. Los Ben Dejos & Lince Dorado vs The Juicy Product & Jesus DeLeon ***
1440. Matt Sydal vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1441. Nese & Konley vs Swann & Ricochet ***1/4
1442. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway **3/4

August

Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 6
1443. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1444. Lex Luger vs Samu
1445. Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman & Rotunda
1446. Minnesota Wrecking Crew Squash
1447. Ric Flair vs Johnny Ace
1448. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1449. Steiners vs Doom
1450. Animal vs Ron Simmons
1451. Steiners vs Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1452. Pillman & Zenk vs The Samoans
1453. Mike Rotunda vs Cuban Assassin
1454. Cactus Jack Squash
WWE NXT 24/7/14
1455. The Ascension vs Johnny Vandal & Aaron Solow
1456. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
1457. Summer Rae vs Charlotte
1458. The Vaudevillains vs Kalisto & Sin Cara
1459. Rusev vs Adrian Neville
WWE Night of Champions 2014
1460. The Usos vs The Rhodes Brothers ***
1461. Sheamus vs Cesaro ***3/4
1462. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler **
1463. Mark Henry vs Rusev *
1464. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho ****
1465. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella **
1466. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena ***1/4
WWF In Your House 1
1467. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
WWE Main Event 1/4/14
1468. Nikki Bella vs Tamina Snuka
WWE NXT 31/7/14
1469. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
1470. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
1471. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler
1472. The Mechanics vs Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey
1473. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
WWE Main Event 8/4/14
1474. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family
WWE Main Event 15/4/14
1475. Nikki Bella vs Aksana vs Emma vs Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie vs Layla vs Tamina vs Natalya vs Cameron vs Naomi
WWE Main Event 22/4/14
1476. Big E vs Alberto Del Rio
ROH Final Battle 2013
1477. Adam Page vs Matt Hardy ***
1478. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young ***
1479. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks ****
1480. Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett ***3/4
1481. reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc *1/2
1482. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa N/R
1483. Eddie Edwards & BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong ***1/4
1484. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin ****1/4
Lucha Underground 3/12/14
1485. Son of Havoc vs Pimpenela Escarlata
1486. Mil Muertes vs Famous B
1487. Drago vs King Cuerno
1488. Sexy Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Chavo Guerrero Jr
WWE Superstars 13/2/14
1489. Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Superstars 21/2/14
1490. The Bellas & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Eva Marie & Tamina
WWE Superstars 26/2/14
1491. Rhodes Brothers & Los Matadores vs Ryback, Curtis Axel & 3MB
WWE Superstars 7/3/14
1492. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
WWE Main Event 29/4/14
1493. Paige vs Alicia Fox
1494. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 7
1495. Ric Flair vs Robert Gibson
1496. Pillman, Zenk & Gilbert vs The Samoans
1497. Mean Mark Squash
1498. Rock N Roll Express vs The Samoans
1499. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1500. The Steiners vs Doom
1501. Stan Lane vs Tom Zenk
1502. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1503. Pillman & Zenk vs The Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1504. Rick Steiner vs Butch Reed
CZW Night of Infamy 13
1505. Drew Gulak vs David Starr
1506. Papadon & Pepper Parks vs The Beaver Boys
1507. OI4K vs Mike Bailey & Buxx Belmar
1508. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
WWE Main Event 6/5/14
1509. Alicia Fox, Tamina & Aksana vs Natalya & The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 13/5/14
1510. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1511. Sheamus vs Cesaro
WWE Superstars 13/3/14
1512. Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio
1513. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 21/3/14
1514. Natalya vs Alicia Fox
WWE Superstars 28/3/14
1515. Summer Rae vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/8/14
1516. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
1517. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1518. Bayley vs Eva Marie
1519. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adam Rose & Sami Zayn
WWE Superstars 3/4/14
1520. Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 8 & 9
1521. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1522. Sullivan & Bigelow vs Rotunda & Norman
1523. Bam Bam Bigelow Squash
1524. Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express
1525. Bigelow, Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman, Rotunda & Abdullah
1526. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Abdullah The Butcher
1527. Pillman, Zenk & Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express & Freebirds
1528. Pillman & Zenk vs Outlaw Deaton & Samu
1529. Southern Boys Squash
1530. Sullivan & Cactus vs Southern Boys
1531. Dutch Mantell Squash
1532. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1533. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1534. Road Warriors & Norman vs Sullivan, Bigelow & Cactus
1535. Mean Mark vs Johnny Ace
1536. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1537. Steiners vs Doom
1538. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1539. Brian Pillman vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1540. Stan Hansen Squash
1541. Doug Furnas vs Cactus Jack
1542. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
ROH Wrestling's Finest
1543. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade **3/4
1544. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe **3/4
1545. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett **
1546. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal ***1/4
1547. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett ***1/2
1548. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4
1549. Michael Elgin & Chris Hero vs The Briscoes vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy ***1/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 10
1550. Doom vs Pillman & Zenk
1551. Paul Orndorff Squash
1552. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1553. Rock N Roll Express vs Mantell & Cactus
1554. Arn Anderson vs Rocky King
1555. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1556. Mean Mark vs Brian Pillman
1557. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1558. Lex Luger vs Sid Vicious
1559. Doom vs Steiners
1560. Arn Anderson vs Paul Orndorff
1561. Ric Flair vs Junkyard Dog
1562. Barry Windham vs Johnny Ace
1563. Buddy Landell Squash
1564. Ric Flair & Barry Windham Squash
1565. Steiners vs Arn Anderson & Barry Windham
1566. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
Shimmer Volume 62
1567. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling
1568. Veda Scott vs Leva Bates
1569. Vanessa Kraven vs Kay Lee Ray
1570. Kimber Lee vs Ivelisse
1571. Candice LeRae vs Athena
1572. Mercedes Martinez vs Courtney Rush
1573. Nikki Storm vs Thunderkitty
1574. Evie vs Hikaru Shida
1575. Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles vs 3G
1576. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
WWE Superstars 10/4/14
1577. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 19/4/14
1578. Los Matadores vs 3MB
WWE Superstars 26/4/14
1579. Big E vs Damien Sandow
EVOLVE 32
1580. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese **3/4
1581. James Raideen vs Drew Gulak *3/4
1582. Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick ***1/2
1583. Caleb Konley vs Johnny Gargano ***1/2
1584. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1585. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ***3/4
WWE Superstars 1/5/14
1586. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
Lucha Underground 10/12/14
1587. King Cuerno vs Super Fly
1588. Chavo Guerrero vs Fenix
1589. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck vs Prince Puma **3/4
Lucha Underground 17/12/14
1590. Fenix vs Big Ryck vs Drago vs El Mariachi Loco vs King Cuerno vs Mascarita Sagrada vs Pentagon Jr vs Prince Puma vs Son of Havoc vs Super Fly
1591. Mil Muertes vs Bael vs Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Cisco vs Cortez Castro vs Famous B vs Johnny Mundo vs Pimpinela Escarlata vs Ricky Mandel vs Sexy Star
1592. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
WWE Superstars 8/5/14
1593. Paige vs Alica Fox
WWE Superstars 15/5/14
1594. Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara
ROH on Sinclair 4/1/14
1595. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
1596. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 11/1/14
1597. Kongo vs Raymond Rowe
1598. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey
1599. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman
1600. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen
Shimmer Volume 63
1601. Evie vs Rhia O'Reilly
1602. Neveah vs Christina Von Eerie
1603. Jessicka Havok vs Kay Lee Ray
1604. Marti Belle vs Courtney Rush
1605. KimberBombs vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1606. Madison Eagles vs Heidi Lovelace
1607. Saraya Knight vs Tomoka Nakagawa
1608. Yumi Ohka vs Athena
1609. The Canadian Ninjas vs Ray & Leon
1610. Kellie Skater vs Nikki Storm
1611. Mia Yim vs Hikaru Shida
1612. LuFisto & Kana vs Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 11 & 12
1613. JYD, King & Orndorff vs Flair, Arn & Windham
1614. Harley Race vs Tommy Rich
1615. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1616. Vader vs Tom Zenk
1617. JYD, Orndorff & Gigante vs Windham, Arn & Sid
1618. Lex Luger vs Mean Markk
1619. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1620. Ric Flair vs Sting
1621. Arn Anderson vs Brian Pillman
1622. Michael Hayes vs Tracy Smothers
1623. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1624. Stan Hansen vs Tommy Rich
1625. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
1626. Sting vs Barry Horowitz
1627. Scott Steiner vs Samoan Savage
1628. Vader Squash
1629. Paul Orndorff vs Dutch Mantell
1630. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
1631. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1632. Lex Luger vs Bob Holly
1633. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1634. Lex Luger vs Arn Anderson
1635. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
1636. Ivan Koloff Squash
1637. Doom vs Fantastics
1638. Three Horsemen vs Three Jobbers
1639. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1640. Ric Flair vs Bob Holly
1641. Nasty Boys Squash
CZW Cage of Death 16
1642. Parks & Papadon vs Nation of Intoxication **
1643. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous ***1/4
1644. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy ***1/2
1645. Tremont & Belmar vs Excellent & Eddy *
1646. Colon vs Bailey vs Konley vs Starr vs Gresham vs Fox ***1/4
1647. Alexander James vs Rich Swann **1/2
1648. OI4K vs The American Wolves ***1/2
1649. Sozio vs Blk Jeez vs Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak **1/2
WWE Superstars 22/5/14
1650. Cody Rhodes vs Jack Swagger
WWE Superstars 30/5/14
1651. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
WWE Superstars 5/6/14
1652. Paige vs Cameron
Shimmer Volume 64
1653. Nikki Storm vs Melanie Cruise vs Kay Lee Ray
1654. Cherry Bomb vs Athena
1655. Angie Skye vs Heidi Lovelace
1656. Saraya Knight & Rhia O'Reilly vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1657. Marti Belle vs CVE
1658. Neveah vs LuFisto
1659. Matthews vs Rush vs Evie vs Bret Hart
1660. Kana vs Thunderkitty
1661. Hikaru Shida vs Kimber Lee
1662. Mia Yim vs Mercedes Martinez
1663. Ray & Leon vs 3G
1664. Cheeleader Melissa vs Yumi Ohka
AAW Point of No Return 2014
1665. OI4K vs Los Ben Dejos ***3/4
1666. Eddie Kingston vs Ty Colton **
1667. Havok & Neveah vs Lovelace & Athena **1/2
1668. ACH vs Silas Young ***
1669. Kyle O'Reilly vs Alex Shelley ****
1670. Cage vs Wagner vs Miller vs Faith vs Esparza vs Lyndon **3/4
1671. Saraya Knight vs Arik Cannon **3/4
1672. Men of the Year vs Dorado & Swann ***3/4
1673. Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz DUD
1674. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs ****1/4
wXw Superstars of Wrestling
1675. Keel Holding vs The AutSiders & Chris Masters **
1676. Bad Bones vs John Morrison ***
1677. The Piledrivers vs Steve Corino & HATE **
1678. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tommy End ***1/4
WWE Superstars 12/6/14
1679. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Superstars 19/6/14
1680. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
1681. Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
WWE Superstars 26/6/14
1682. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 13
1683. Midnight Express vs Horner & Brad Armstrong
1684. Sting vs Sheik Ali Shikar
1685. Mean Mark Squash
1686. Vader Squash
1687. Sting vs Dutch Mantell
1688. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1689. Master Blasters vs Horner/Armstrong
1690. Nasty Boys vs Fulton/Taylor
1691. Stan Hansen vs Tom Zenk
1692. Lex Luger vs Ric Flair
1693. Sting vs Black Scorpion
1694. Terry Taylor Squash
1695. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham
1696. Terry Taylor vs Barry Horowitz
1697. Brian Pillman vs Tim Horner
1698. Brian Pillman vs Dan Spivey
WWE Superstars 3/7/14
1699. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/5/14
1700. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
WWE Main Event 27/5/14
1701. Brie Bella vs Natalya
1702. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 14/8/14
1703. Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs The Vaudevillains
1704. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1705. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Blake & Murphy
1706. Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville
WWE Superstars 11/7/14
1707. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd
WWE Superstars 17/7/14
1708. Naomi vs Rosa Mendes
WWE Main Event 3/6/14
1709. Goldust & Kofi Kingston vs The Wyatt Family
1710. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
WWF Armageddon 1999
1711. 8 Team Battle Royal
1712. Ivory vs Jacqueline vs The Kat vs BB
1713. D-Lo Brown vs British Bulldog vs Val Venis
1714. X-Pac vs Kane
1715. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
1716. Big Boss Man vs Big Show

September

WWE NXT 21/8/14
1717. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains
1718. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
1719. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
1720. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
1721. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Adam Rose & Sami Zayn
WWF Backlash 2001
1722. Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor
1723. Rhyno vs Raven
1724. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
1725. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero
1726. Triple H & Steve Austin vs Undertaker & Kane
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 14
1727. Bobby Eaton vs Scott Steiner
1728. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
1729. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1730. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
1731. Bobby Eaton vs Tracy Smothers
1732. Sid Vicious vs Bobby Eaton
1733. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
1734. The Juicer Squash Match
1735. Stan Lane vs Terry Taylor
1736. Nasty Boys vs Southern Boys
1737. Flair & Arn vs Rock N Roll Express
1738. Steiners vs Midnight Express
WWE Superstars 24/7/14
1739. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Superstars 31/7/14
1740. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 7/8/14
1741. Cameron vs Emma
WWE Superstars 14/8/14
1742. Emma vs Alicia Fox
WWE Superstars 21/8/14
1743. Emma vs Alicia Fox
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 15
1744. Nasty Boys vs Morton/Rich
1745. Midnight Express vs Morton/Rich
1746. Steiners vs Nastys
1747. Doom vs Flair/Arn
1748. Lex Luger vs Stan Hansen
1749. Sting vs Sid Vicious
1750. Morton/Rich vs Mantell/Horowitz
1751. Stan Lane vs Steve Armstrong
1752. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
WWE Main Event 10/6/14
1753. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper
1754. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
WWF King of the Ring 2000
1755. Val Venis vs Eddie Guerrero
1756. Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle
1757. Edge & Christian vs T&A vs The Hardy Boyz vs Too Cool
1758. DX vs Dudley Boyz
WWF No Way Out 2001
1759. Kurt Angle vs The Rock
Lucha Underground 7/1/15
1760. Aztec Warfare Match
WWF Insurrextion 2002
1761. Eddie Guerrero vs Rob Van Dam
1762. Triple H vs Undertaker
WWE Backlash 2003
1763. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros
1764. Dudley Boyz vs RVD/Kane
1765. Jazz vs Trish Stratus
1766. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar
1767. Booker/HBK/Nash vs Flair/Jericho/HHH
1768. Rock vs Goldberg
WWE Royal Rumble 2004
1769. Evolution vs Dudley Boyz
1770. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio
1771. Eddie Guerrero vs Chavo Guerrero
1772. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
1773. Rumble Match
WWE New Years Revolution 2005
1774. Trish Stratus vs Lita
1775. Shelton Benjamin vs Maven
1776. Muhammad Hassan vs Jerry Lawler
1777. Gene Snitsky vs Kane
1778. Elimination Chamber
WWE New Years Revolution 2006
1779. Ric Flair vs Edge
1780. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
1781. Jerry Lawler vs Gregory Helms
1782. Candice vs Maria vs Ashley vs Torrie Wilson vs Victoria
1783. Elimination Chamber
1784. John Cena vs Edge
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 16
1785. Sting vs Bobby Eaton
1786. Night Stalker Squash
1787. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
1788. Bobby Eaton vs Tracey Smothers
1789. Sid Vicious vs Rick Steiner
1790. Freebirds & Little Richard vs Southern Boys & Brad Armstrong
1791. Southern Boys Squash
1792. Sting vs Buddy Landell
1793. Big Cat Squash
1794. Michael Wallstreet vs Star Blazer
1795. Lex Luger vs Motor City Madman
1796. Sid Vicious vs Night Stalker
1797. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed
1798. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1799. Ric Flair vs Ron Simmons
AAW Day of Defiance 2014
1800. Josh Alexander vs Brett Gakiya ***
1801. Christian Faith vs Mallaki Matthews *
1802. Matt Cage vs CJ Esparza **
1803. Keith Walker vs Ryan Boz **1/2
1804. Dan Lawrence, Marcus Crane, Joey Ryan & Veda Scott vs Candice LaRae, Heidi Lovelace, Juntai Miller & Marion Fontaine ***
1805. House of Truth vs Marek Brave & The LOSERS *
1806. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs **
1807. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister ***1/4
1808. Men of the Year vs Jake Crist & Josh Alexander ****
1809. Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young ****
wXw Drive of Champions Tour 2014 Oberhausen Finale
1810. Uhaa Nation vs MVK Valkabious
1811. Axel Tischer vs Bad Bones vs Big Daddy Walter vs Karsten Beck
1812. Chris Hero vs Tommy End
1813. Shortcut to the Top
AAW Bound By Hate 2014
1814. The Batiri vs Zero Gravity **3/4
1815. Marek Brave vs Louis Lyndon vs ACH vs Ethan Page ***
1816. Shane Sabre vs Keith Walker DUD
1817. John Silver vs Silas Young ***1/4
1818. Cabana/Miller/Fontaine vs The Iron Curtain **
1819. Josh Alexander vs Michael Elgin ***3/4
1820. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
1821. Lawrence/Crane vs The LOSERS *
1822. Matt Cage vs Heidi Lovelace **3/4
1823. Shane Hollister vs ACH ***1/2
WWE Main Event 17/6/14
1824. Naomi vs Paige
1825. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus ***1/4
WWE Main Event 24/6/14
1826. Ziggler/RVD/Kingston vs Swagger/Barrett/Rollins 
WWE Main Event 1/7/14
1827. Woods/R-Truth vs The Wyatt Family
1828. Naomi/Cameron vs Nikki Bella & Alicia Fox
1829. Ziggler/Big E/RVD vs Rybaxel & Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/7/14
1830. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus
1831. Nikki Bella vs Eva, Summer, Natalya, Rosa & Naomi
WWE Main Event 15/7/14
1832. Emma vs Cameron
WWE Superstars 28/8/14
1833. R-Truth vs Fandango
WWE Superstars 4/9/14
1834. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1835. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 11/9/14
1836. Naomi vs Summer Rae
1837. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel
WWE New Years Revolution 2007
1838. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
1839. Rated RKO vs DX
WWE No Way Out 2007
1840. Daivari vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Chavo Guerrero vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Gregory Helms vs Funaki vs Shannon Moore vs Jamie Noble
1841. Kendrick & London vs Deuce & Domino
WWE Wrestlemania 24
1842. JBL vs Finlay
1843. Johnny Nitro vs Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs CM Punk vs Mr Kennedy vs MVP vs Chris Jericho
1844. Batista vs Umaga
1845. Chavo Guerrero vs Kane
1846. Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
1847. Maria & Ashley vs Melina & Beth
1848. Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena
1849. Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather
1850. Edge vs Undertaker
NEW Tag Wars 2014
1851. Tommaso Ciampa vs Davey Richards
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 17 & 18
1852. Freebirds vs Morton/Rich
1853. Brian Pillman vs Dutch Mantell
1854. Luger/Vader vs MCM/Cat
1855. Ricky Morton vs Rip Rogers
1856. Bobby Eaton vs The Juicer
1857. Bobby Eaton vs Tom Zenk
1858. Steiners vs Deklerk/Krueger
1859. Muta/Saito vs Morgan/Victory
1860. Michael Wallstreet vs Terry Taylor
1861. Steiners vs Mysterio Sr/Konnan
1862. Stan Hansen vs Lex Luger
1863. Doom vs Arn/Windham
1864. Steiners vs Muta/Saito
1865. Sting vs Black Scorpion
1866. Bobby Eaton vs Tom Zenk
1867. Big Van Vader vs 2 Jobbers
1868. Michael Wallstreet vs Tommy Rich
1869. Rick Steiner vs Michael Hayes
1870. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
1980s Lucha Set Disc 1, 2, 3 & 4
1871. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs Perro Aguayo & Baby Face
1872. Andre The Giant & Cien Caras vs Alfonso Dantes, Herodes & Sangre Chicana
1873. Centurion ***** vs Gran Hamada
1874. El Canek vs Don Corleone
1875. Tatsumi Fujinami vs El Canek
1876. Kevin Von Erich, Mascara Ano 2000 & Halcon Ortiz vs Coloso Colosetti, Pirata Morgan & Herodes
1877. MS-1 vs Sangre Chicana
1878. Espectro Jr, Satanico & MS-1 vs Mocho Cota, Sangre Chicana & La Fiera
1879. Sangre Chicana vs Ringo Mendoza
1880. Atlantis & El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera & Lobo Rubio
1881. Atlantis vs El Satanico
1882. Mocho Cota vs Americo Rocca
1883. Mocho Cota vs Americo Rocca
1884. Atlantis & Lizmark vs El Egipcio & El Faraon
1885. El Faraon, Herodes & Mocho Cota vs Lizmark, Ringo Mendoza & Tony Salazar
1886. Solar, Ultraman & Super Astro vs Sergio El Hermoso, Bello Greco & Rudy Reyna
1887. Enrique Vera vs Dos Caras
1888. Jerry Estrada vs Ultraman
1889. Tony Salazar vs Herodes
1890. Hijo del Santo, Ringo Mendoza & Chamaco Valaguez vs Jerry Estrada, Fuerza Guerrera & Talisman
1891. Lizmark vs El Satanico
1892. Satanico vs Shiro Koshinaka
1893. El Satanico & Espectro Jr vs El Faraon & La Fiera
1894. Gran Cochise vs Satanico
1895. Sangre Chicana vs MS-1
1896. Atlantis, Ringo Mendoza & Tony Salazar vs El Satanico, MS-1 & Espectro Jr
1897. Villano III vs Perro Aguayo 
1898. Javier Cruz, Impacto & Solar II vs El Dandy, Franco Colombo & Panico
1899. Perro Aguayo vs Sangre Chicana vs El Faraon vs Villano III
1900. Satanico vs Super Astro
1901. El Canek vs Andre The Giant
1902. Javier Cruz vs El Dandy
1903. Cochise/Villano III/De Jalisco Jr vs Fishman/Cota/Bennetto
1904. Sangre Chicana vs Villano III
1905. Reyes Jr/Climax vs Cota/Zavala
1906. Atlantis vs El Faraon
1907. Fiera/Faraon/Egipico vs MS-1/Satanico/Morgan
1908. Americo Rocca vs El Talisman
1909. Santo/Shadow Jr vs Espanto Jr/Eskeletor
1910. Lizmark/Mascaras/Fernandez vs Chicana/Blanco/Blanco Jr
WWE No Way Out 2006
1911. Gregory Helms vs Kid Kash vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Nunzio vs Funaki vs Paul London vs Brian Kendrick vs Super Crazy vs Psicosis
1912. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
1913. Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio
1914. Kurt Angle vs Undertaker
1980s Lucha Set Disc 5 & 6
1915. El Solitario vs Dr Wagner
1916. Sangre Chicana vs Perro Aguayo
1917. Lizmark/Dantes/Salazar vs Signo/Texano/Navarro
1918. Rayo de Jalisco Jr vs Mascara Ano 2000
1919. La Fiera vs Babyface
1920. Espanto Jr vs El Hijo Del Santo
1921. Mendoza/Atlantis/Ultraman vs Satanico/Masakre/MS-1
1922. Morgan/Babyface/Caras vs Fiera/Lizmark/De Jalisco Jr
1923. Rocca/Mendoza/Fu vs Talisman/Dandy/*****
1924. Babyface/Caras/Ano 2000 vs Lizmark/De Jalisco/Fiera
1925. Rocca/Mendoza/Salazar vs Navarro/Signo/Texano
1926. Panther/Talisman/Dandy vs Stuka/Rocca/Valaguez
1927. Estrada/Morgan/Bala vs Atlantis/Dantes/Jalisco Jr
1928. Lizmark/Fiera/Fu vs Morgan/Bala/Estrada
1929. Rocca/Cruz/Valaguez vs Talisman/Dandy/*****
1930. Satanico/MS-1/Masakre vs Jalisco Jr/Fiera/Salazar
1931. Jalisco Jr/Atlantis/Dantes vs MS-1/Satanico/Dandy
1932. Atlantis/Santo/Salazar vs Satanico/Dandy/Espectro Jr
1933. Salazar/Mogur/Dantes vs Bala/Talisma/Bennetto vs Satanico/MS-1/Masakre
1934. Ramirez/Ramirez Jr/Negra vs Texano/Signo/Navarro
WWE NXT 28/8/14
1935. The Ascension vs Two Jobbers
1936. Sasha Banks vs Bayley
1937. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1938. Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn
1980s Lucha Set Disc 7, 8, 9 & 10
1939. Cien Caras vs Siglo XX
1940. El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas
1941. Mogur vs As Charro
1942. Panther/Hermosa vs Astro/Solar
1943. Dandy/Magico/Astro vs Cochise/Cruz/Rocca
1944. Arandu vs Guerrero *****
1945. Kung Fu vs Javier Cruz
1946. Morgan/Bala/Verdugo vs Atlantis/Azteca/Mendoza
1947. El Hijo del Santo vs Espanto Jr
1948. Kato Kung Lee vs Kung Fu
1949. Atlantis vs Emilio Charles Jr
1950. Pirata Morgan vs El Dandy
1951. Mogur vs Mascara Ano 2000
1952. Demon/Demon Jr/Mendoza vs Charles Jr/Morgan/Satanico
1953. Halcon/Satanico/Masakre vs Texano/Lizmark/Jalisco Jr
1954. Azteca/Atlantis/Demon Jr vs Dandy/Muneco/Texano
1955. Sangre Chicana vs Satanico
1956. Atlantis/Dandy/Popitekus vs Markus Jr/Morgan/Ulises
1957. Popitekus/Azteca/Nelson vs Charles Jr/Markus Jr/Masakre
1958. Javier Cruz vs Hombre Bala
1959. Charles/Blondy/Morgan vs Dandy/Atlantis/Faraon
1960. Emilio Charles vs El Dandy
1961. Panther/Charles Jr/Bala vs Demon/Cruz/Nombre
1962. MS-1/Masakre vs Dandy/Satanico
1963. Astro/Atlantis/Faraon vs Guerrera/Panther/Charles
1964. Atlantis/Sagrada/Astro vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1965. Atlantis/Satanico vs MS-1/Viento/Fuego
1966. Dandy/Dantes/Guerrero vs Charles Jr/Morgan/Romero
1967. Demon Jr/Astro/Sagrada vs Supremo/Espectro Jr/Panther
1968. Estrada/Romero/Patterson vs Cruz/Guerrero/Dandy
1969. Star/Dandy/Texano vs Espectro Jr/Estrada/Star
1970. Guerrero/Caras/Dos Mil vs Lizmark/Satanico/Jalisco Jr
1971. Jerry Estrada vs Javier Cruz
1972. Brazo/Del Oro/Del Plata vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1973. Brazo/Del Oro/Del Plata vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1974. Pirata Morgan vs Brazo de Oro
1975. Brazo/De Plata vs Bala/Verdugo
1976. Charles Jr/MS-1/Tierra/Viento/Fuego vs Atlantis/Dandy/Sagrada
1977. El Dandy vs Emilio Charles Jr
1978. Guerrera/Star vs Star/Santo 
1979. Fuerza Guerrera vs Rocky Star
1980. Pirata Morgan vs Ken Timbs
1981. Fuerza Guerrera vs El Hijo del Santo vs All Star
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 1 & 2 & 3 & 4
1982. Leon White vs Larry Zbyszko
1983. White/Hall/Gagne vs Zbyszko/Saito/Ninja
1984. Leon White vs Brian Knobs
1985. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
1986. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1987. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1988. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami ****
1989. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1990. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1991. Vader & Black Tiger vs Tatsumi Fujinami & Shiro Koshinaka
1992. Vader vs Riki Choshu
1993. Vader/Bigelow vs Inoki/Fujinami
1994. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1995. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1996. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1997. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
1998. Vader vs Stan Hansen
1999. Vader vs Stan Hansen
2000. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
2001. Vader vs The Z-Man
2002. Vader vs Riki Choshu
2003. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
2004. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
2005. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
2006. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono
2007. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
WWF Insurrextion 2001
2008. Grandmaster Sexay vs Eddie Guerrero
2009. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Dudley Boyz
2010. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
2011. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
WWF Judgment Day 2001
2012. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2013. Acolytes vs The Radicalz vs Dudleys vs X-Factor vs Hardys vs Jericho/Benoit vs Edge/Christian
WWF Rebellion 2001
2014. Edge vs Christian
2015. Scotty 2 Hotty vs The Hurricane
2016. William Regal vs Tajiri
2017. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2018. Lita & Torrie vs Molly & Stacy
WWF Survivor Series 2001
2019. William Regal vs Tajiri
2020. Dudleys vs Hardys
WWF Vengeance 2001
2021. Edge vs William Regal
2022. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
2023. Undertaker vs RVD
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 5, 6, 7 & 8
2024. Vader vs Keiji Muto
2025. Vader & Mr Hughes vs The Steiners
2026. Vader, Cactus Jack & Mr Hughes vs Sting & The Steiners
2027. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase
2028. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Shinya Hashimoto & Masahiro Chono
2029. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase
2030. Vader & Bigelow vs The Steiners
2031. Vader vs Sting
2032. Vader vs Ron Simmons
2033. Vader, Rude, Roberts & Invader vs Sting, Koloff & The Steiners
2034. Vader vs Nikita Koloff
2035. Vader vs Dustin Rhodes
2036. Vader vs Nikita Koloff
2037. Vader & Rude vs Simmons & Sting
2038. Vader vs Van Hammer
2039. Vader vs Sting
2040. Vader vs Ron Simmons
2041. Vader & Rude vs Steamboat & Douglas
2042. Vader, Orndorff & Windham vs Dustin Rhodes, Sting & Cactus
2043. Vader & Orndorff vs Barbarian & Cactus
2044. Vader & Windham vs Sting & Douglas
2045. Vader vs Sting
2046. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2047. Vader vs Sting
2048. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2049. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2050. Vader vs Tatsuo Nakano
2051. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2052. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2053. Vader, Sid & Rude vs Dustin Rhodes, Sting & Davey
House of Glory Fight for Gold
2054. Mikey Whipwreck & Amazing Red vs GH Flanders & Alex Mason
2055. The Young Bucks vs Smiley & Marq Quen
2056. Panda Man & Andy Lee Ray vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant
2057. Nese & Reyes vs LAX
2058. Young Bucks vs Whipwreck & Red
2059. Fire Ant & Jigsaw vs LAX
2060. Anthony Gangone & Takaaki Watanabe vs Sumie Sakai & Brian XL
2061. Young Bucks vs LAX
Lucha Underground 14/1/15
2062. Cage vs Angelico vs Aerostar vs Argenis
2063. Drago vs King Cuerno
2064. Prince Puma vs Fenix ***1/2
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 9 & 10
2065. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2066. Vader & Sid vs Sting & DBS
2067. Vader vs Kazuo Yamazaki
2068. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2069. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2070. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2071. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2072. Vader vs Ric Flair
2073. Vader & Austin vs Flair & Sid
2074. Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada
2075. Vader vs Ric Flair
2076. Vader vs Ric Flair

October

Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 11 
2077. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2078. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2079. Vader vs The Boss
2080. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2081. Vader vs Sting
2082. Vader vs Kiyoshi Tamura
2083. Vader vs The Guardian Angel
2084. Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I have not updated in months but I have been super busy with work and other things.
I am at at 1462 matches so far.



Spoiler: 1462



January 4, 2015
1. New Japan Rumble NJPW 1/04/2015
2. ReDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans vs. The Young Bucks NJPW 1/04/2015
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2015
4. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Toru Yano vs. Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 1/04/2015
5. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2015
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 1/04/2015
7. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega 1/04/2015
8. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson & Hirooki Goto
9. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2015
10. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 1/04/2015
11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2015
January 7, 2015
12. Aztec Warfare Match Lucha Underground 1/07/2015
January 18, 2015
13. Ángel de Oro, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
14. Bárbaro Cavernario & Okumura vs. Kushida & Triton NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
15. Ryusuke Taguchi, La Sombra, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan, Mascara Don, & Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
16. Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
17. Mephisto vs. Stuka Kr. NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Místico, vs. Stigma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Pólvora, & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
19. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
January 19, 2015
20. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Stuka, Jr., & Tiger Mask IV vs. Gedo, Okumura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
21. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan & Tritón NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
22. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Angel de Oro & Stigma NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
23. Bárbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
24. Místico vs. Pólvora NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
25. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Último Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
26. La Sombra vs. Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
January 25, 2015
27. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston WWE 1/25/2015
28. The Ascension vs. The New Age Outlaws WWE 1/25/2015
29. The Usos vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow WWE 1/25/2015
30. The Bella Twins vs. Paige & Natalya WWE 1/25/2015
31. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins WWE 1/25/2015
32. Royal Rumble Match 1/25/2015
February 6, 2015
33. James Storm & Abyss vs. Matt & Jeff Hardy TNA 2/6/2015
34. Awesome Kong vs. Havok TNA 2/6/2015
35. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 2/6/2015
36. Tyrus vs. Mark Andrews & Rockstar Spud TNA 2/6/2015
37. Team Angle vs. Beat Down Clan TNA 2/6/2015
February 7, 2015
38. Super Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada UFWi (?) 8/18/1994
39. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/10/2015
40. Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 1/10/2015
41. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mohammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori NOAH 1/10/2015
42. Yoshihiro Takayama, Saito, & Hirayanagi vs. Kenou, Ohara, & Maybach Taniguchi NOAH 1/10/2015
43. Atsushi Kotoge & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm NOAH 1/10/2015
44. TMDK vs. Dangan Yankees NOAH 1/10/2015
45. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima NOAH 1/10/2015
46. Jumping Bomb Angels vs. Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano AJW 10/10/1985
February 11, 2015
47. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/11/2015
48. Máscara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 2/11/2015
49. Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 2/11/2015
50. Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2/11/2015
51. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. ReDragon NJPW 2/11/2015
52. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 2/11/2015
53. Kazuchika Okada, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/11/2015
54. Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/11/2015
55. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2015
56. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 2/11/2015
57. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 2/11/2015
58. Baron Corbin vs. Bull dempsey NXT 2/11/2015
59. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 2/11/2015
60. Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville NXT 2/11/2015
61. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks NXT 2/11/2015
62. Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/11/2015
63. Argenis vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
64. Son of Havok vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
65. Pentagon Jr. Ricky Mandel Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
February 13, 2015
66. Bray Wyatt vs. R Truth WWE 2/12/2015
67. Summer Rae vs. Paige WWE 2/12/2015
68. Adam Rose vs. Fandango WWE 2/12/2015
69. Tag Team Turmoil WWE 2/12/2015
70. Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 7/20/2013
71. Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 2/4/2015
72. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Mike Nicholls NOAH 2/4/2015
February 14, 2015
73. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/14/2015
74. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tiger Mask IV & Jay White NJPW 2/14/2015
75. Kushida, Alex Shelley, & Mascara Dorada vs. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega NJPW 2/14/2015
76. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 2/14/2015
77. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway NJPW 2/14/2015
78. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/14/2015
79. Bad Luke Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/14/2015
80. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/14/2015
81. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 2/14/2015
82. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/14/2015
February 15, 2015
83. Natsuki Taiyo vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/30/2012
84. Kyoko Kimura vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/17/2012
85. Arisa Nakajima vs Hiroyo Matsumoto JWP 12/21/2008
86. Arisa Nakajima vs. Io Shirai StarDom 12/29/2013
February 16, 2015
87. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 2/16/2015
88. Stardust & Goldust vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods WWE 2/16/2015
89. Roman Reigns vs. Kane WWE 2/16/2015
90. Paige vs. Summer Rae WWE 2/16/2015
91. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins WWE 2/16/2015
92. Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show WWE 2/16/2015
February 19, 2015
93. Mil Muertes vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
94. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
95. Super Fly vs. Texano Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
96. Bael, Castro Cortez & Mr. Cisco vs. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
97. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore NXT 2/18/2015
98. Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants NXT 2/18/2015
99. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/18/2015
February 20, 2015
100. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2013
101. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/4/2013
February 22, 2015
102. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 12/26/1997
103. Kyoko Inoue vs Akira Hokuto AJW 11/26/1992
104. Bull Nakano vs Debbie Malenko AJW 10/4/1991
105. Yumiko Hotta vs Aja Kong AJW 1/24/1994
106. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, & Erick Rowan vs. Big Show, Kane, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/22/2015 
107. Stardust vs. Goldust WWE 2/22/2015
108. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 2/22/2015
109. Paige vs. Nikki Bella WWE 2/22/2015
110. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 2/22/2015
111. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 2/22/2015
112. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/22/2015
113. Mio Shirai vs. Tsukushi Ice Ribbon 12/28/2014
114. Syuri vs. Kana REINA 12/26/2014
February 23, 2015
115. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 2/23/2015
116. The Ascension vs. The Prime Tine Players WWE 2/23/2015
February 25, 2015
117. Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey WWE 2/25/2015
118. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan WWE 2/25/2015
119. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch WWE 2/25/2015
120. The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor WWE 2/25/2015
121. Aerostar vs. Drago Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
122. Cage vs. Prince Puma Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
123. Pentagon Jr. vs. Vinny Massaro Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
124. King Cuerno vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
125. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls NOAH 2/11/2015
February 26, 2015
126. The Great Muta vs. Jinsei Shinzaki NJPW 4/29/1996
127. The Great Muta vs. the Great Nita NJPW 8/28/1999
February 27, 2015
128. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2013
129. The Great Muta vs. Power Warrior NJPW 1/04/1997
130. The Great Muta vs. Antonio Inoki NJPW 5/1/1994
131. The Great Muta vs. Hulk Hogan NJPW 5/3/1993
132. The Great Muta vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 1/04/1993
February 28, 2015
133. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1991
134. The Great Muta vs. Sting NJPW 3/21/1991
135. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
136. Tiger Mask vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 11/5/1981
137. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs. Baby Face & Perro Aquayo NJPW 4/13/1980
March 1, 2015
138. Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander RoH 3/1/2015
139. Moose vs. Mark Briscoe RoH 3/1/2015
140. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Christoper Daniels & Kazarian vs. Karl Anderson RoH 3/1/2015
141. Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer RoH 3/1/2015
142. ODB vs. Maria Kanellis RoH 3/1/2015
143. AJ Styles vs. ACH RoH 3/1/2015
144. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily vs. Nick & Matt Jackson RoH 3/1/2015
145. Alberto El Patron vs. Jay Lethal RoH 3/1/2015
146. Jay Briscoe vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elign vs. Hanson RoH 3/1/2015
March 4, 2015
147. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/04/2015
148. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 3/04/2015
149. Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 3/04/2015
150. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks NXT 3/04/2015
151. Misae Watanabe & Naomi Kato vs. Yoshika Tamura & Yuka Shiina AJW 9/2/1995
152. Chaparrita ASARI & Kumiko Maekawa vs. Rie Tamada & Yumi Fukawa AJW 9/2/1995
153. Toshiyo Yamada, Takako Inoue, & Tomoko Watanabe vs. Blizzard YUKI, Mariko Yoshida, & Kaoru Ito AJW 9/2/1995
154. .Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs Jaguar Yokota & Lioness Asuka. AJW 9/2/1995
155. Yumiko Hotta vs. Reggie Bennett. AJW 9/2/1995
156. .Aja Kong vs. Bison Kimura. AJW 9/2/1995
157. Kyoko Inoue vs. Bull Nakano AJW 9/2/1995
158. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto AJW 9/2/1995
March 5, 2015
159. Sho Tanaka, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Tiger Mask vs. Jay White, Yohei Komatsu, Kushida, Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 3/05/2015
160. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/05/2015
161. Tomoaki Honma vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 3/05/2015
162. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 3/05/2015
163. Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 3/05/2015
164. Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 3/05/2015
165. Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/05/2015
166. Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/05/2015
167. Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 3/05/2015\
168. Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 3/05/2015
169. Fenix vs. Mil Muertes Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
170. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
171. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
172. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
March 6, 2015
173. Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 1/08/2005
174. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 10/14/2013
175. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Naomichi Marufuji NJPW 10/14/2013
176. Mitsuo Momota vs Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
177. .Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
178. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
179. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
180. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
181. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
182. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
183. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
184. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
185. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
March 7, 2015
186. Sid Vicious & Buff Bagwell vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 8/9/1997
187. Konnan vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 8/9/1997
188. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett & Dean Malenko WCW 8/9/1997
189. Chris Jericho vs. Alex Wright WCW 8/9/1997
190. Syxx vs. Ric Flair WCW 8/9/1997
191. Curt Hennig vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 8/9/1997
192. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 8/9/1997
193. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner WCW 8/9/1997
194. Hollywood Hogan vs. Lex Luger WCW 8/9/1997
March 8, 2015
195. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Jay White NJPW 3/08/2015
196. Satoshi Kojima, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Tomoaki Honma, & Captain New Japan NJPW 3/08/2015 
197. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/08/2015
198. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 3/08/2015
199. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/08/2015
200. Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/08/2015
201. Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/08/2015
202. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/08/2015
203. Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 9/14/1997
204. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 9/14/1997
205. Alex Wright vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 9/14/1997
206. Dean Malenko vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 9/14/1997
207. Meng & Barbarian vs. Wrath & Mortis WCW 9/14/1997
208. The Giant vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/14/1997
209. Scott Hall & Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Lex Luger WCW 9/14/1997
210. Chris Beniot, Steve McMichael, Ric Flair, & Curt Hennig vs. Kevin Nash, Buff Bagwell, Syxx, & Konnan WCW 9/14/1997
211. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs. John Kronus & Perry Saturn ECW 4/13/1997
212. Lance Storm vs. Rob Van Dam ECW 4/13/1997
213. The Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada, & Masato Yakushiji vs. Taka Michinoku, Terry Boy, & Dick Togo ECW 4/13/1997
214. Shane Douglas vs. Pitbull #2 ECW 4/13/1997
215. Taz vs. Sabu ECW 4/13/1997
216. Terry Funk vs. The Sandman vs. Stevie Richards ECW 4/13/1997
217. Raven vs. Terry Funk ECW 4/13/1997
March 9, 2015
218. Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/09/2015
219. Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust WWE 3/09/2015
220. Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. Kane & Big Show WWE 3/09/2015
March 10, 2015
221. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy & Big R Shimizu DG 3/1/2015
222. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs Yosuke Santa Maria & El Lindaman DG 3/1/2015
223. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo 'Jimmy' Saito vs Naruki Doi & Mondai Ryu DG 3/1/2015
224. T-Hawk, U-T, Kotoka & Flamita vs CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii & Punch Tominaga DG 3/1/2015
225. BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation DG 3/1/2015
March 11, 2015
226. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 3/11/2015
227. Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/11/2015
228. Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker NXT 3/11/2015
229. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/11/2015
230. Rush vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/9/2014
231. Mascara Dorada vs. ***** Casas CMLL 12/01/2009
232. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/30/2009
233. ***** Casas vs. Ultimo Dragon CMLL 3/23/1993
234. Pentagon Jr. vs. Argenis Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
235. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
236. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
March 13, 2015
237. Mesias vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. AAA 9/26/2009
238. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 12/16/2011
239. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 11/15/2012
240. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Máscara Año 2000 Jr AAA 8/05/2012
241. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2014
242. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Cibernético AAA 7/26/2009
243. Dr. Wagner Jr. & Héctor Garza vs Silver King & Super Parka AAA 9/02/2012
March 14, 2015
244. Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata WCW 10/26/1997
245. Chris Jericho vs. Gedo WCW 10/26/1997
246. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
247. Alex Wright vs. Steve McMichael WCW 10/26/1997
248. Jacqueline vs. Disco Inferno WCW 10/26/1997
249. Ric Flair vs. Curt Hennig WCW 10/26/1997
250. Lex Luger vs. Scott Hall WCW 10/26/1997
251. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Randy Savage WCW 10/26/1997
252. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/26/1997
March 15, 2015
253. Jushin Liger, Kushida, & Jay White vs. Tiger Mask, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada NJPW 3/15/2015
254. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/15/2015
255. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/15/2015
256. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
257. Tama Tonga & Cody Hall vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 3/15/2015
258. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/15/2015
259. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2015
260. Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
March 18, 2015
261. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 3/13/2015
262. Drew Galloway vs. MVP TNA 3/13/2015
263. Bram vs. Magnus TNA 3/13/2105
264. Brooke vs. Robbie E TNA 3/13/2015
265. Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud TNA 3/13/2015
March 19, 2015
266. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
267. Big Ryck vs. The Crew Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
268. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
269. Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto NXT 3/18/2015
270. Collin Cassady vs. Wesley Blake NXT 3/18/2015
271. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/18/2015
272. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley NXT 3/18/2015
273. Heidi Lovelace vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 3/8/2015
274. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Dragonita Stardom 3/8/2015
275. Kyoko Kimura & Hudson Envy vs. Takumi Iroha & Reo Hazuki NXT 3/8/2015
276. Nanae Takahashi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 3/8/2015
277. Io Shirai & Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani & Kairi Hojo Stardom 3/8/2015
278. Hajime Ohara & Kenou vs. Daisuke Harada & Genba Hirayanagi vs. El Desperado & Taka Michinoku NOAH 3/15/2015
279. Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka NOAH 3/15/2015
280. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 3/15/2015
March 20, 2015
281. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi NOAH 3/15/2015
282. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste NOAH 3/15/2015
283. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi Vs. Akitoshi Saito & Quiet Storm NOAH 3/15/2015
284. Mio Shirai vs. Maki Narumiya Ice Ribbon 12/31/2012
285. Io Shirai vs. Koguma Stardom 2/22/2015
286. Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai Stardom 2/14/2015
287. Nanae Takahashi vs. Yuzuki Aikawa Stardom 12/24/2012
March 21, 2015
288. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Jessie Godderz & DJ Z vs. Manik & Great Sanada TNA 3/20/2015
289. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/20/2015
290. Taryn Terrell vs. Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong TNA 3/20/2015
291. Matt Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/20/2015
292. Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle TNA 3/20/2015
293. El Hijo Del Santo vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo CMLL 8/25/2006
294. El Mesías & El Patrón Alberto vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 10/12/2014
295. Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 1/23/2015
296. Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs Cibernético AAA 6/16/2013 
297. El Mesías vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 9/02/2012
298. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 10/09/2011
299. Myzteziz vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 2/08/2015
March 22, 2015
300. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 1/04/2014
301. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1993
March 25, 2015
302. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/25/2015
303. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor NXT 3/25/2015
304. Sexy Star & Taya Valkyrie vs. Ivelisse & Faby Apache AAA 12/07/2014
305. Son of Havok vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
306. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
307. Prince Puma vs. Cage Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
March 27, 2015
308. Kenta vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 8/27/2005
309. Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Sugiura NOAH 5/08/2011
310. The Great Muta vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 11/03/2008
311. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 3/21/2010
312. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Devil Masami, Chigusa Nagayo, & Dynamite Kansai JWP 1/09/1994
313. Assassin 1 & Assassin 2 vs. Rufus R. Jones & Bugsy McGraw NWA 11/24/1983
314. Scott McGhee & Johnny Weaver vs. Kevin Sullivan & Mark Lewin NWA 11/24/1983
315. Carlos Colon vs. Abdullah the Butcher NWA 11/24/1983
316. Wahoo McDaniel & Mark Youngblood vs. Bob Orton Jr. & Dick Slater NWA 11/24/1983
317. Great Kabuki vs. Charlie Brown NWA 11/24/1983
318. Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine NWA 11/24/1983
319. Jack Brisco & Jerry Brisco vs. Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/24/1983
320. Harley Race vs. Ric Flair NWA 11/24/1983
March 28, 2015
321. Rockstar Spud vs. Low Ki TNA 3/27/2015
322. Awesome Kong vs. Brooke TNA 3/27/2015
323. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, & Mr. Anderson vs. Eric Young, Ethan Carter III, & Tyrus TNA 3/27/2015
324. Jeff Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/27/2015
March 29, 2015
325. Mike Davis vs. Denny Brown NWA 11/22/1984
326. Brian Adidis vs. Mr. Ito NWA 11/22/1984
327. Mike Graham vs. Jesse Barr NWA 11/22/1984
328. The Assassin & Buzz Tyler vs. Elijah Akeem & Kareem Muhammad NWA 11/22/1984
329. Black Bart vs. Manny Fernandez NWA 11/22/1984
330. Jimmy Valiant vs. Paul Jones NWA 11/22/1984
331. Ron Bass vs. Dick Slater NWA 11/22/1984
332. Ole Anderson & Keith Larson vs. Ivan Koloff & Nikita Koloff NWA 11/22/1984
333. Tully Blanchard vs. Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/22/1984
334. Billy Graham vs. Wahoo McDaniel NWA 11/22/1984
335. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/22/1984
336. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Diego & Fernando vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 3/29/2015
337. Andre Battle Royale WWE 3/29/2015
338. 7-Man Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship WWE 3/29/2015
339. Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/29/2015
340. Triple H vs. Sting WWE 3/29/2015
341. Nikki & Brie Bella vs. Paige & AJ Lee WWE 3/29/2015
342. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 3/29/2015
343. The Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 3/29/2015
344. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns WWE 3/29/2015
March 30, 2015
345. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/30/2015
346. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, Konnor, & Viktor vs. Kalisto, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, & Big E WWE 3/30/2015
347. Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust WWE 3/30/2015
348. Neville vs. Curtis Axel WWE 3/30/2015
349. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 3/30/2015
350. Naomi, Paige, & AJ Lee vs. Natalya, Nikki Bella, & Brie Bella WWE 3/30/2015
351. Rusev vs. Goldust WWE 3/30/2015
352. Randy Orton, Ryback, & Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane WWE 3/30/2015
March 31, 2015
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 4/06/2014
354. The Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon NJPW 8/05/1996
355. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1997
April 1, 2015
356. Shinjiro Otani vs. Ultimo Dragon NJPW 1/04/1998
357. Dean Malenko vs. Gedo NJPW 4/16/1994
358. Shinjiro Otani vs. Super Delfin NJPW 4/16/1994
359. Black Tiger vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/16/1994
360. El Samurai vs. Masatoshi Mogi NJPW 4/16/1994
361. ***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji NJPW 4/16/1994
362. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Hayabusa NJPW 4/16/1994
363. Wild Pegasus vs. Black Tiger NJPW 4/16/1994
364. El Samurai vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
365. Wild Pegasus vs. Gedo NJPW 4/16/1994
366. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
367. Wild Pegasus vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
368. Angelico vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
369. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
370. Sexy Star, Super Fly, & Pentagon Jr. vs. The Mack, Big Ryck, & Killshot Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
371. Bayley vs. Emma NXT 4/01/2015
372. Blake & Murphy vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 4/01/2015 
373. Tye Dillinger vs. Jason Jordan NXT 4/01/2015
374. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 4/01/2015
April 3, 2015
375. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/03/2014
April 4, 2015
376. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 4/03/2015
377. Gail Kim vs. Angelina Love TNA 4/03/2015
378. Magnus vs. Bram TNA 4/03/2015
379. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashley TNA 4/03/2015
380. Naomi vs. Natalya WWE 4/03/2015
381. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 4/03/2015
382. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 4/03/2015
April 5, 2015
383. Alex Shelley, Kushida, Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Sho Tanaka NJPW 4/05/2015
384. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 4/05/2015
385. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Rocky Romero & Baretta NJPW 4/05/2015
386. Kenny Omega vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 4/05/2015
387. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett NJPW 4/05/2015
388. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe NJPW 4/05/2015
389. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 4/05/2015
390. Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 4/05/2015
391. AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/05/2015
April 8, 2015
392. Cibernético, Electroshock, Psycho Clown vs Jeff Jarrett, Máscara Año 2000 Jr., Texano Jr. AAA 3/16/2014
393. Cibernético & Electroshock vs Texano & Zorro AAA 1/30/2014
394. Cibernético, Electroshock, Zorro vs La Parka, Octagón, Silver King AAA 12/16/2011
395. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV AAA 4/19/2014
396. Australian Suicide vs Pentagón Jr. AAA 5/02/2014
397. Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville NXT 4/08/2015
398. Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor NXT 4/08/2015
399. Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami NXT 4/08/2015
400. La Parka, Octagón, Octagon Jr. vs Parka Negra, Pentagon Jr., Silver King AAA 12/02/2012
401. Fénix & Myzteziz vs Joe Lider & Pentagón Jr. AAA 11/30/2014
402. Drago, Aerostar, & Fenix vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, & Angelico Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
403. Sexy Star vs Super Fly Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
404. Prince Puma vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
April 9, 2015
405. Villano IV vs Chessman AAA 3/16/2014
406. Electroshock vs. Chessman AAA 9/26/2009
407. El Mesías vs. Chessman AAA 3/15/2009
408. Máscara Dorada vs Mephisto CMLL 11/04/2011
409. Terrible vs Máximo CMLL 1/30/2015 
April 10, 2015
410. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kengo Mashimo NJPW 2/10/2013
411. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 2/10/2013
412. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/20/2013
413. Tetsuya Naito vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/04/2013
414. Kota Ibushi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/10/2013
415. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/02/2013
416. Terrible vs. Rush CMLL 1/22/2013
April 11, 2015
417. Rush vs. El Terrible CMLL 1/01/2012
418. Dragon Rojo Jr. vs Golden Angel CMLL 1/03/2012
419. Máscara Dorada vs Psicosis CMLL 5/22/2012
420. La Sombra vs Averno CMLL 9/16/2011
421. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Madoka BJW 8/02/2013
422. Isami Kodaka vs. Saburo Inematsu BJW 3/21/2015
423. Masato Yakushiji vs. Wellington Welkins Jr Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
424. Hanzo Nakajima vs. Naohiro Hoshikawa Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
425. Gran Naniwa, Jinsei Shinzaki, & Taka Michinoku vs. Sato, Shiryu, & Terry Boy Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
426. Super Delfin vs. Pantera Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
427. Atsushi Onita vs. The Great Sasuke Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
April 12, 2015
428. Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi CMLL 3/20/2015
429. Delirious vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 10/31/2009
430. Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Suwama AJPW 8/30/2009
April 13, 2014
431. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada 5/25/2014
432. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 8/06/2000
433. Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk AJPW 11/30/1981
434. Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody AJPW 12/07/1981 
435. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 4/11/2001
436. Bad News Barrett vs. John Cena WWE 4/13/2015
437. Konner & Viktor vs Kalisto & Sin Cara WWE 4/13/2015
438. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/13/2015
439. Dean Ambrose vs. Adam Rose WWE 4/13/2015
440. Luke Harper vs. Ryback WWE 4/13/2015
441. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville WWE 4/13/2015
April 15, 2014
442. Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan XMW 6/21/2014
443. Faby Apache & La Jarochita vs La Hechicera & Mary Apache AAA 5/17/2013
444. Faby Apache vs. Sexy Star AAA 9/26/2009 
445. CJ Parker vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 4/15/2015
446. Blue Pants vs. Dana Brooke NXT 4/15/2015
447. Sami Zayn vs. Rhyno NXT 4/15/2015
448. Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo, & Hernandez vs. King Cuerno, Texano, & Cage Lucha Underground 4/15/2015
449. Cage vs. Mack vs. Son of Havok Luchae Underground 4/15/2015
450. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 4/15/2015
April 21, 2015
451. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Daisuke Sekimoto BJW 3/31/2015
452. Keiji Mutoh vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 6/08/2001
April 22, 2015
453. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Randy Savage AJPW/WWE 4/13/1990
454. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Ric Flair WAR 9/15/1992
455. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Tarzan Goto WAR 7/8/1997
456. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Satoshi Kojima AJPW 7/17/2002
457. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 10/28/2000
458. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 6/05/1989
459. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 10/11/1989 
460. Jumbo Tsuruta & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen AJPW 4/4/1989
461. Finn Balor vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 4/22/2015
462. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch NXT 4/22/2015
463. Hideo Itami vs. CJ Parker NXT 4/22/2015
464. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley NXT 4/22/2015
465. Pentagon Jr. vs. Sexy Star Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
466. Texano, King Cuerno, & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, Killshot, & Mack Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
467. Angelico, Son of Havoc, & Ivelisse vs. The Crew Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
April 23, 2015
468. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH 8/25/2007
469. Takeshi Morishima vs. Takeshi Rikio NOAH 7/18/2008
470. Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe ROH 2/16/2007
April 26, 2015
471. Neville vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 4/26/2015
472. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 4/26/2015
473. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 4/26/2015
474. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston & Big E WWE 4/26/2015
475. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 4/26/2015
476. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi WWE 4/26/2015
477. Roman Reigns vs. Big Show WWE 4/26/2015
478. Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/26/2015
April 29, 2015
479. Rocky Romero, Trent Baretta , & Gedo vs. Sho Tanaka, Komatsu Yohei, & Jay White NJPW 4/29/2015
480. Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 4/20/2015
481. Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Kushida NJPW 4/29/2015
482. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Steve Anthony NJPW 4/29/2015
483. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 4/29/2015
484. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, & Alex Shelley NJPW 4/29/2015
485. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/29/2015
486. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/29/2015
487. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 4/29/2015
488. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 4/27/2015
489. R Truth vs. Stardust WWE 4/27/2015
490. Naomi vs. Brie Bella WWE 4/27/2015
491. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 4/27/2015
492. Luke Harper vs. Neville WWE 4/27/2015
493. Neville vs. Sheamus WWE 4/28/2015
494. Bad News Barrett vs. R Truth WWE 4/28/2015
495. Bad News Barrett vs. Neville WWE 4/28/2015
496. Blake & Murphy vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass NXT 4/29/2015
497. Bayley vs. Dana Brooke NXT 4/29/2015
498. Sami Zayn vs. Alex Riley NXT 4/29/2015
499. Killshot vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
500. King Cuerno vs. Cage vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
501. Prince Puma vs. Drago Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
May 2, 2015
502. Sam Houston vs. Krusher Khrushchev NWA 11/28/1985 
503. Manny Fernandez vs. Abdullah the Butcher NWA 11/28/1985
504. Ron Bass vs. Black Bart NWA 11/28/1985
505. Ron Bass vs. JJ Dillon NWA 11/28/1985
506. Billy Graham vs. The Barbarian NWA 11/28/1985
507. Terry Taylor vs. Buddy Landel NWA 11/28/1985
508. Ole Anderson & Arn Anderson vs. Wahoo McDaniel & Billy Jack Hayes NWA 11/28/1985
509. Tully Blanchard vs. Magnum TA NWA 11/28/1985
510. Jimmy Valiant & Miss Atlanta Lively vs. Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey NWA 11/28/1985
511. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Ivan & Nikita Koloff NWA 11/28/1985
512. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/28/1985
513. Fenix vs. Hijo del Fantasma AAA 4/03/2015
514. Syuri vs. Marcela CMLL 4/10/2015
515. Ayumi vs. Marcela CMLL 3/09/2012
516. Amapola vs. Marcela CMLL 8/05/2007
517. Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela CMLL 9/06/2011
518. Dark Angel, India Sioux, Marcela vs La Nazi, Medussa, Princesa Sugheit CMLL 8/06/2006
519. India Sioux vs. Medussa CMLL 8/13/2006
520. Marcela & Princesa Sugehit vs La Seductora & Princesa Blanca CMLL 8/01/2014
521. El Patrón Alberto, Murder Clown, Myzteziz vs El Mesías, Pentagón Jr., Texano Jr. AAA 4/03/2015
May 3, 2015
522. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Kushida, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 5/03/2015
523. Tetsuya Naito & Sho Tanaka vs. Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/03/2015
524. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 5/03/2015
525. Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 5/03/2015
526. Kenny Omega vs. Alex Shelley NJPW 5/03/2015
527. Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, & Maria Kanellis vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Amber Gallows NJPW 5/03/2015
528. Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, & Toru Yano vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Togi Makabe NJPW 5/03/2015
529. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/03/2015
530. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/03/2015
May 6, 2015
531. Charlotte vs. Emma NXT 5/06/2015
532. Rhino vs. Bull Dempsey NXT 5/06/2015
533. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 5/06/2015
534. The Crew vs. Son of Havok & Angelico Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
535. Cage & Cuerno vs Prince Puma & Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
536. Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
May 7, 2015
537. Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaki Dolphin & Super Shisa vs K-ness, Mondai Ryu & Punch Tominaga Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
538. Yosuke Santa Maria & El Lindaman vs Kenichiro Arai & Stalker Ichikawa Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
539. BxB Hulk vs. Cyber Kong Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
540. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Big R Shimizu Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
541. Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Flamita, U-T & Kotoka vs Naruki Doi, Don Fujii & Gamma Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
542. Akira Tozawa vs. Dragon Kid Dragon Fate 5/05/2015
May 8, 2015
543. El Texano Jr vs. Psycho Clown vs. El Mesias vs. Aerostar AAA 3/18/2015
544. El Patrón Alberto vs Texano Jr. AAA 12/07/2014
545. Rey Mysterio Jr & Myzteziz vs. Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Pentagon Jr AAA 3/18/2015
546. La Parka, Angelico, & Jack Evans vs. Averno, Chessman, & Cibernetico AAA 3/18/2015
547. Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix AAA 3/18/2015
548. Drago, El Elegido, & Fénix vs Devil Rocker, Machine Rocker, & Soul Rocker AAA 12/21/2012
549. Drago, La Parka, & Ozz vs Charly Manson, Cibernético, & Escoria AAA 5/13/2011
550. Drago, Joe Lider, & La Parka vs Charly Manson, Cibernético, & Escoria 5/07/2011
May 9, 2015
551. Cibernético & Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Halloween & Silver King AAA 8/19/2012
552. Dr. Wagner Jr. & Silver King vs Máscara Año 2000 Jr. & Texano AAA 6/01/2012
553. Dr. Wagner Jr. & El Mesias vs Damian 666 & LA Park AAA 4/30/2011
554. Drago, Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake vs Pentagón Jr., Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie AAA 2/21/2014
555. Kenta vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 11/13/2004
556. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 10/29/2006
557. Kenta & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima & Takeshi Rikio NOAH 7/16/2006
558. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori NOAH 10/12/2001
559. Kenta Kobashi, Go Shiozaki, & Tamon Honda vs. Jun Akiyama, Kanemaru, & Shiga NOAH 1/13/2008
560. Marcela vs. Tiffany CMLL 8/05/2012
May 10, 2015
561. Tim Horner & Nelson Royal vs. Don & Rocky Kernodle NWA 11/27/1986
562. Brad Armstrong vs. Jimmy Garvin NWA 11/27/1986
563. Hector Guerrero & Baron von Raschke vs. Shaska Whatley & The Barbarian NWA 11/27/1986
564. Krusher Khrushchev & Ivan Koloff vs. Dutch Mantel & Bobby Jaggers NWA 11/27/1986
565. Wahoo McDaniel vs. Rick Rude NWA 11/27/1986
566. Sam Houston vs, Bill Dundee NWA 11/27/1986
567. Jimmy Valiant vs. Paul Jones NWA 11/27/1986
568. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Ron Garvin NWA 11/27/1986
569. Dusty Rhodes vs. Tully Blanchard NWA 11/27/1986
570. Hawk & Animal vs. Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey NWA 11/27/1986
571. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Arn & Ole Anderson NWA 11/27/1986
572. Ric Flair vs. Nikita Koloff NWA 11/27/1986
May 13, 2015
573. Baron Corbin vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 5/13/2015
574. Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella NXY 5/13/2015
575. Tyler Breeze & Adam Rose NXT 5/13/2015
576. Aerostar vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
577. The Mack vs. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Killshot vs. Cage vs. Fenix vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
578. Alberto El Patron vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
May 14, 2015
579. Genba Hirayanagi & Hitoshi Kumano vs. Jack Gamble & Super Crazy NOAH 5/10/2015
580. Kenou & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Akitoshi Saito & Captain Noah NOAH 5/10/2015
581. Daisuke Harada vs. Hajime Ohara NOAH 5/10/2015
582. Muhammed Yone, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Taiji Ishimori vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste & Quiet Storm NOAH 5/10/2015
583. Taka Michinoku & El Desperado vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 5/10/2015
584. Taichi vs. Atsushi Kotoge NOAH 5/10/2015
585. Yuji Nagata & Maybach Taniguchi vs. Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka NOAH 5/10/2015
586. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka NOAH 5/10/2015 
587. Minoru Suzuki vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 5/10/2015
May 15, 2015
588. Moose & Gedo vs. Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
589. Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Kushida ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
590. Jushin Thunder Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
591. Kazuchika Okada vs. Cedric Alexander ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
592. The Addiction vs. The Decade vs. Roppongi Vice ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
593. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. ACH ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
594. Jay Lethal vs. Tetsuya Naito ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
595. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elign ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
596. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Nick Jackson, & Matt Jackson vs. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe, Roderick Strong, Hanson, &Rowe ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
May 16, 2015
597. Gedo vs. Delirious ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
598. Roderick Strong vs. Kushida ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
599. Jay Lethal vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
600. The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
601. Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elign ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
602. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
603. AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
604. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
605. Sting, Michael Hayes, & Jimmy Garvin vs. Eddie Gilbert, Rick Steiner, & Larry Zbyszko NWA 11/26/1987
606. Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham NWA 11/26/1987
607. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane NWA 11/26/1987
608. Nikita Koloff vs. Terry Taylor NWA 11/26/1987
609. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard NWA 11/26/1987
610. Lex Luger vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/26/1987
611. Ron Garvin vs. Ric Flair NWA 11/26/1987
612. Brian Cage vs. Biff Buswick PWG 4/03/2015
613. Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee PWG 4/03/2015
614. Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Alex Reynolds & John Silver PWG 4/03/2015
615. Tommy End vs. Chris Hero PWG 4/03/2015
616. ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa PWG 4/03/2015
617. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. Josh Alexander & Ethan Page PWG 4/03/2015
618. Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet PWG 4/03/2015
619. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr PWG 4/03/2015
May 17, 2015
620. Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmaster Sexy, & Rikishi vs. Kurt Angle, Christian, & Edge WWE 5/21/2000
621. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn vs. Dean Malenko WWE 5/21/2000
622. Shane McMahon vs. Big Show WWE 5/21/2000
623. Chris Beniot vs. Chris Jericho WWE 5/21/2000
624. Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von WWE 5/21/2000
625. The Rock vs. Triple H WWE 5/21/2000 
626. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/20/1987
627. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 4/24/1989
628. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangief NJPW 4/24/1989
629. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 4/24/1989
630. Stardust vs. R-Truth WWE 5/17/2015
631. Macho Mandow & Axelmania vs. Viktor and Konner WWE 5/17/2015
632. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus WWE 5/17/2015
633. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 5/17/2015
634. Ryback vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 5/17/2015
635. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 5/17/2015
636. Naomi & Tamina vs. Nikki & Brie Bella WWE 5/17/2015
637. Bad News Barrett vs. Adrian Neville WWE 5/17/2015
638. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton WWE 5/17/2015
May 19, 2015
639. Ryback vs. Sheamus WWE 5/19/2015
640. Bad News Barrett vs. Adrian Neville WWE 5/19/2015
May 20, 2015
641. Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 5/20/2015
642. Charlotte & Bayley vs. Emma & Dana Brooke NXT 5/20/2015
643. Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno NXT 5/20/2015
644. Blake & Murphy vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass NXT 5/20/2015
645. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch NXT 5/20/2015
646. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn NXT 5/20/2015
647. Prince Puma vs. Marty “The Moth” Martinez Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
648. Texano vs. Delavar Daivari Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
649. Son of Havok, Angelico, & Ivelisse vs. Mr. Cisqo, Bael, & Castro Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
May 22, 2015
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/22/2015
651. Tiger Mask IV vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/22/2015
652. Alex Shelley vs. David Finaly NJPW 5/22/2015
653. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/22/2015
654. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/22/2015
655. Rocky Romero vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/22/2015
656. Trent Barreta vs. Kyl O'reilly NJPW 5/22/2015
657. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/22/2015
658. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Gedo NJPW 5/22/2015
May 23, 2015
659. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz WWE 1/23/2000
660. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 1/23/2000
661. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly WWE 1/23/2000
662. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Faarooq & Bradshaw WWE 1/23/2000
663. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack WWE 1/23/2000
664. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/23/2000
665. Rionne Fujiwara, Punisher Big Brute, & Jay Freddie vs. Hiroki Murase, Kuma Goro, & Shotaro Ashino Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
666. Nosawa Rongai & Mazada vs. Masakatsu Funaki & Jiro 'Ikemen' Kuroshio vs. Manabu Soya & Akira Wrestle-1 5/15/2015 
667. Minoru Tanaka vs. El Hijo de Pantera Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
668. Kaz Hayashi vs. Hiroshi Yamato Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
669. Shuji Kondo, Andy Wu, & Seiki Yoshioka vs. Masayuki Kono, Kazma Sakamoto, & Koji Doi Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
670. Great Muta, Great Kubaki, Tajiri vs. Kai, Yasufumi Nakanoue, & Yusuke Kodama Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
671. Minoru Tanaka vs. Kaz Hayashi Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
672. Hideki Suzuki vs. Ryota Hama Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
673. Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi JWP 10/14/2013
674. Kazuki, Hagane, & Abe vs. Miu, Tsukushi, & Fujigasaki JWP 10/14/2013
675. Leon vs. Gami JWP 10/14/2013
676. Bolshoi & Inoue vs. Kagetsu & Katsu JWP 10/14/2013
677. Tsubasa Kuragaki vs. Kayoko Haruyama JWP 10/14/2013
678. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/2013
May 24, 2015
679. Yohei Komatsu vs. Gedo NJPW 5/23/2015
680. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 5/23/2015
681. Kushida vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/23/2015
682. La Sombra vs Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee, Stuka Jr., Tritón, Fuego, Niebla Roja, Gran Guerrero, Bárbaro Cavernario, Kamaitachi, Misterioso Jr., Virus, Tiger, Puma in a Reyes del Aire Tournament match CMLL 5/01/2015
683. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, Taiji Ishimori, & Atsushi Kotoge AAA 5/24/2015
684. El Hijo del Fantasma, Psycho Clown, & Texano Jr. vs. Brian Cage, ACH, & Moose AAA 5/24/2015
685. Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr., & El Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Tiger Mask III, & Masamune AAA 5/24/2015
686. Drew Galloway, Angelico, & El Mesias vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
687. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Brian Cage, ACH, & Moose AAA 5/24/2015
688. Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr., & El Solar vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
689. Blue Demon Jr vs. ACH AAA 5/24/2015
690. Dr. Wagner Jr vs. Brian Cage AAA 5/24/2015
691. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
692. Myzteziz vs. Ken Anderson AAA 5/24/2015
693. Alberto El Patron vs. Matt Hardy AAA 5/24/2015
694. Rey Mysterio vs. Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015 
May 25, 2015
695. Tessa Blanchard vs. Leva Bates Shine 5/15/2015
696. Xandra Bale vs. Amber Gallows Shine 5/15/2015
697. Leah von Dutch vs. Thunderkitty Shine 5/15/2015
698. Crazy Mary Dobson & Kimberly vs. Andrea & Jayme Jameson Shine 5/15/2015
699. Tracy Taylor vs. Allison Kay Shinr 5/15/2015
700. La Rosa Negra vs. Taylor Made Shine 5/15/2015
701. Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee vs. Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka Shine 5/15/2015
702. Jessica Havok vs. Su Yung Shine 5/15/2015
703. Santana Garret vs. Mia Yim Shine 5/15/2015
May 26, 2015
704. Trent Baretta vs. Chase Owens NJPWW 5/25/2015
705. Mascara Dorada vs. David Finlay NJPW 5/25/2015
706. Tiger Mask IV vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/25/2015
707. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/25/2015
May 27, 2015
708. Gedo vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 5/26/2015
709. Kushida vs. David Finlay NJPW 5/26/2015
710. Rocky Romero vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/26/2015
711. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Trent Baretta NJPW 5/26/2015
712. Emma vs. Bayley NXT 5/27/2015
713. Blake & Murphy vs. Mike Rallis & Elias Samson NXT 5/27/2015
714. Finn Balor vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 527/2015
715. Kevin Owens vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 5/27/2015
716. Johnny Mundo vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
717. Prince Puma vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
718. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
May 29, 2015
719. Yohei Komatsu vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/27/2015
720. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/27/2015
721. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/27/2015
722. Yohei Komatsu vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/29/2015
723. David Finlay vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/29/2015
724. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Baretta NJPW 5/29/2015
725. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/29/2015
May 30, 2015
726. David Finlay & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NJPW 5/30/2015
727. Jay White & Tiger Mask IV vs. Barbaro Cavernario & Chase Owens NJPW 5/30/2015 
728. Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Baretta vs. Nick Jackson, Yujiro Takahashi, & Cody Hall NJPW 5/30/2015
729. Captain New Japan, Togi Makabe, Katsuyori Shibata, Hirooki Goto, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/30/2015
730. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Gedo NJPW 5/30/2015
731. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/30/2015
732. Kushida vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/30/2015
May 31, 2015
733. Stardust vs. Zack Ryder WWE 5/31/2015
734. Elimination Chamber Match for the Tag Team Championship WWE 5/31/2015
735. Nikki Bella vs. Paige vs. Naomi WWE 5/31/2015
736. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens WWE 5/31/2015
737. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas WWE 5/31/2015
738. Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship WWE 5/31/2015
739. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 5/31/2015
May 31, 2015
740. Gedo vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/31/2015
741. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Baretta NJPW 5/31/2015
742. Tiger Mask IV vs. Kushida NJPW 5/31/2015
June 3, 2015
743. Chessman vs. Heavy Metal AAA 6/16/2013
744. Heavy Metal vs. Texano Jr. AAA 6/16/2013
745. Psycho Clown vs. Chessman AAA 9/14/2014
746. Latin Lover vs. Chessman AAA 11/15/2004
747. David Finlay vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/02/2015
748. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/02/2015
749. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/02/2015
750. Mascara Dorada vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/02/2015
751. Argenis vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
752. Angelico, Ivelisse, & Son of Havok vs. Delavar Daivari, Cage, & Big Ryck Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
753. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr. Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
754. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 6/03/2015
755. Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella NXT 6/03/2015
756. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Marcus Louie & Jason Jordan NXT 6/03/2015
757. Finn Balor vs. Rhyno NXT 6/03/2015
758. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/08/2014
759. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/08/2014
760. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/08/2014
June 4, 2015
761. El Mesias vs. Chessman AAA 2/07/2009
762. El Mesias vs. Chessman AAA 2/15/2009
763. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Kushida & Alex Shelley NJPW 6/21/2014
764. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
765. Gedo vs. Baretta NJPW 6/03/2015
766. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/03/2015
767. Kushida vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/03/2015
768. Dos Caras Jr. vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 2/13/2009
769. Marcela, Sahori, & Lluvia vs. Princesa Blanca, Princesa Sujei, & Seductora CMLL 2/17/2009
770. Charly Manson vs. Chessman AAA 8/21/2009
June 5, 2016
771. David Finlay vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/04/2015
772. Yohei Komatsu vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/04/2015
773. Chase Owens vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/04/2015
774. Mascara Dorada vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/04/2015
775. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Smith Jr & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
776. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
777. Yohei Komatsu vs. Baretta NJPW 6/05/2015
778. Tiger Mask IV vs. David Finlay NJPW 6/05/2015
779. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/05/2015
780. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Yoshi-Hashi, Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, & Toru Yano NJPW 6/05/2015
781. Mascara Dorada vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/05/2015
782. Bobby Fish vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/05/2015
783. Gedo vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/05/2015
784. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Chase Owens NJPW 6/05/2015
June 6, 2014
785. Awesome Kong vs. Gail TNA 4/10/2015
786. Manik vs. Abyss vs. Khoya TNA 4/10/2015
787. Kenny King, Low Ki, & MVP vs. Drew Galloway, Eli Drake, & Micah TNA 4/10/2015
788. Davey Richards vs. Zema Ion TNA 4/10/2015
789. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Eric Young TNA 4/10/2015
790. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. James Storm & Khoya TNA 4/17/2015
791. Ken Anderson & Rockstar Spud vs. Kenny King & Low Ki TNA 4/17/2015
792. Bram & Ethan Carter III vs. Tigre Uno & Jay Rios TNA 4/17/2015
793. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Robbie E & Jessie Godderz TNA 4/17/2015
794. Jeff & Matt Hardy vs. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Ethan Carter III & Bram vs. Kenny King & Low Ki TNA 4/17/2015
795. Madison Rayne vs. Brooke vs. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim TNA 4/24/2015
796. Micah vs. Kenny King TNA 4/24/2015
797. Jade vs. Lauren Dennis TNA 4/24/2015
798. Davey Richards vs. Manik TNA 4/24/2015
799. Taryn Terrell vs. Awesome Kong TNA 4/24/2015
800. Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, & Davey Richards vs. Manik, Khoya, & Abyss TNA 5/1/2015
801. Kenny King vs. Tigre Uno vs. Mark Andrews TNA 5/1/2015
802. Taryn Terrell vs. Brooke TNA 5/1/2015
803. Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki TNA 5/1/2015
804. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/12015
805. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Rey Bucanero TNA 6/26/2008
May 7, 2015
806. Jushin Thunder Liger & Sho Tanaka vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/07/2015
807. Tiger Mask IV vs. Chase Owens NJPW 6/07/2015
808. Mascara Dorada vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/07/2015
809. Baretta vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/07/2015
810. Rocky Romero vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/07/2015
811. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & David Finlay NJPW 6/07/2015
812. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 6/07/2015
813. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Captain New Japan vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 6/07/2015
814. Kushida vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/07/2015
815. Ken Anderson vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 5/08/2015
816. Drew Galloway vs. MVP TNA 5/08/2015
817. Gail Kim & Awesome Kong vs. Jade, Marti Bell, & Taryn Tarrell TNA 5/08/2015
818. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/08/2015
819. Rebel & Brooke vs. Marti Bell & Jade TNA 5/015/2015
820. Tyrus vs. Ken Anderson TNA 5/15/2015
821. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 5/15/2015
822. Robbie E vs. Jessie Godderz TNA 5/15/2015
823. Hardcore War TNA 5/15/2015
824. Taryn Tarrell vs. Gail Kim TNA 5/29/2015
825. X-Division Gauntlet Match TNA 5/29/2015
826. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 5/29/2015
827. Ken Anderson vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 5/29/2015
828. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/29/2015
June 9, 2015
829. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. James Stone UFWi 6/18/1995
June 11, 2015
830. Disciples of Death vs. Pimpinela Escarlata, Mascarita Sagrada, & Bengala Lucha Underground 6/10/2015
831. Drago vs. Hernandez vs. King Cuerno vs. Cage Lucha Underground 6/10/.2015
832. Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder vs. Mike Rallis & Elias Samson NXT 6/10/2015
833. Emma vs. Blue Pants NXT 6/10/2015
834. Bull Dempsey vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 6/10/2015
835. Becky Lynch vs. Jessie McKay NXT 6/10/2015
836. Baron Corbin vs. Angelo Dawkins NXT 6/10/2015
June 12, 2015
837. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley TNA 6/03/2015
838. Brooke vs. Jade TNA 6/03/2015
839. Drew Galloway, Micah, & Eli Drake vs. MVP, Kenny King, & Low Ki TNA 6/03/2015
840. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards TNA 6/03/2015
841. Kurt Angle & Rockstar Spud vs. Tyrus & Ethan Carter III TNA 6/03/2015
842. Kushida vs. Will Ferrara ROH 5/16/2015
843. Silas Young vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH 5/16/2015
844. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak & J Diesel ROH 5/16/2015
845. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud TNA 6/10/2015
846. Crazy Steve vs. Manik vs. Low Ki TNA 6/10/2015
847. Zema Ion vs. Tigre Uno vs. Mark Andrews TNA 6/10/2015
848. Grado vs. Cruz vs. Kenny King TNA 6/10/2015
849. Bram vs. Crimson TNA 6/10/2015
850. Kurt Angle vs. Austin Aries TNA 6/10/2015
851. Bob Backlund vs. Dusty Rhodes NJPW 5/27/1980
852. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Abdullah Kobayashi BJW 5/05/2015
June 14, 2015
853. Nick Gage & John Zandig vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Jun Kasai BJW 8/06/2000
854. Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 9/30/2009
855. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
856. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi BJW 2/02/2015
857. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi, & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Ryuichi Kawakami, & Kazuki Hashimoto BJW 4/19/2015
858. Yuji Okabayashi vs. Ryuichi Kawakami BJW 5/05/2015
859. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi BJW 3/21/2015
860. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Yohei Sato BJW 1/02/2015 
861. Dinastia, El Elegido, Pimpinela Escarlata & Faby Apache vs. Mini Psycho Clown, Machine Rocker, Mamba, & Taya Valkyrie AAA 6/14/2015
862. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Laredo Kid vs. Fenix vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Aerostar vs. Supernova vs. Super Fly vs. Steve Pain AAA 6/14/2015
863. Monster Clown, Murder Clown, & Psycho Clown vs. Chessman, Cibernetico, & Averno vs. La Parka Negra, Electroshock, & Hijo del Pirate Morgan AAA 6/14/2015
864. Jack Evans & Angelico vs. Dark Cuervo & Dark Escoria AAA 6/14/2015
865. Alberto El Patron vs. Brian Cage AAA 6/14/2015
866. La Pakra, Myzteziz, Rey Mysterio vs. Pentagon Jr, El Mesias, & Johnny Mundo AAA 6/14/2015
867. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler vs. Adrian Neville vs. Kane WWE 6/14/2015
868. Nikki Bella vs. Paige WWE 6/14/2015
869. Ryback vs. The Big Show 6/14/2015
870. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens 6/14/2015
871. Xavier Woods & Big E vs. Titus O'Neil & Darren Young WWE 6/14/2015
872. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 6/14/2015
June 16, 2015
873. Alberto El Patron vs. Masakatsu Funaki 11/01/2014
874. Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama AJPW 4/10/2015
875. Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama AJPW 5/26/2000
876. Kenta Kobashi vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 5/02/2003
June 18, 2015
877. Blake, Murphy, & Alexa Bliss vs. Enzo Amore, Big Cass, & Carmella NXT 6/17/2015
878. Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Owens NXT 6/17/2015
879. Prince Puma vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 6/17/2015
880. Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai NJPW 6/05/1997
881. Yuji Nagata vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 10/26/2002
June 19, 2015
882. Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak ROH 6/19/2015
883. ACH & Matt Sydal vs. BJ Whitmer & Adam Page ROH 6/19/2015
884. Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young ROH 6/19/2015
885. Hanson & Rowe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander ROH 6/19/2015 
886. Roderick Strong vs. Moose vs. Michael Elgin ROH 6/19/2015
887. AK Styles, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson vs. Adam Cole, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven ROH 6/19/2015
888. Christoper Daniels & Kazarian vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 6/19/2015
889. Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal ROH 6/19/2015
June 20, 2015
890. Team TNA vs. Team Mexico vs. Team International vs. Team Japan TNA 7/13/2008
891. Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra CMLL 4/10/2015
892. Kana vs. Syuri SMASH 2/19/2012
893. Syuri vs. Makoto WNC 3/31/2013
894. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Fortune Dream 12/10/2014
895. Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura Stardom 3/29/2015
896. Io Shirai vs Takumi Iroha Stardom 3/29/2015
897. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo Stardom 3/29/2015
June 21, 2015
898. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chikayo Nagashima OZ Academy 9/15/2013
899. Hikaru Shida vs. Mayumi Ozaki OZ Academy 5/12/2013
900. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo JWP 5/22/1994
901. Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT ROH 9/24/2005
902. Milano Collection AT vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 5/30/2009
903. Tiger Mask IV vs. Milano Collection AT NJPW 6/03/20009
904. Milano Collection AT vs. Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/17/2007
June 24, 2015
905. Sexy Star vs. Super Fly Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
906. Mack vs. Cage vs. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
907. Mil Muertes vs. Drago Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
908. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Jason Jordan & Sylvester LeFort NXT 6/24/2015
909. Dana Brooke vs. Kassey NXT 6/24/2015
910. Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder vs. Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins NXT 6/24/2015
911. Finn Balor vs. Rhyno NXT 6/24/2015
912. Bobby Roode vs. Eddie Edwards TNA 6/17/2015
913. Joseph Park vs. Bram TNA 6/17/2015
914. Awesome Kong & Brooke vs. Marti Bell & Jade TNA 6/17/2015
915. Zema Ion vs. Jessie Godderz TNA 6/17/2015
916. Bobby Lashley vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 6/17/2015
917. Hanson & Rowe vs. Colby Corino & Adam Page ROH 5/16/2015
918. Moose vs. Cedric Alexander ROH 5/16/2015
919. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. ACH & Matt Sydal ROH 5/16/2015
June 25, 2015
920. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian ROH 5/16/2015
921. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Dalton Castle ROH 5/16/2015
922. Cheeseburger vs. Brutal Bob Evans ROH 5/16/2015
923. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven ROH 5/16/2015
924. Grado vs, Tigre Uno vs. Low Ki TNA 6/24/2015
925. Velvet Sky vs. Angelina TNA 6/24/2015
926. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 6/24/2015
927. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/16/2015
928. Michael Elgin vs. Gedo ROH 5/16/2015
929. AJ Styles, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson vs. Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Baretta ROH 5/16/2015
930. Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 7/06/2007
June 28, 2015
931. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 6/14/2015
932. Harashima vs. Kudo DDT 5/31/2015
933. Masa Takahashi vs. Konosuke Takeshita DDT 6/14/2015
934. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mikami & Shuji Ishikawa DDT 6/14/2015
935. Daisuke Sasaki vs. Kota Ibushi DDT 6/14/2015
June 29, 2015
936. Shigehiro Irie, Tomomitsu Matsunaga, Hoshitango, & Shunma Katsumata vs. Sanshiro Takagi, Toru Owashi, Kazuki Hirata, & Sakai DDT 6/28/2015
937. Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Kazusada Higuchi DDT 6/28/2015
938. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Daisuke Sasaki DDT 6/28/2015
939. Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita DDT 6/28/2015
940. Harashima, Yasu Urano, & Kudo, Akito vs. Masa Takahashi, & Mikami DDT 6/28/2015
941. Ken Onka vs. Kudo vs. Yasu Urano DDT 6/28/2015
942. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/21/2015
943. Meng & Barbarian vs. Glacier & Ernest Miller WCW 11/23/1997
944. Saturn vs. Disco Inferno WCW 11/23/1997
945. Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata WCW 11/23/1997
946. Scott & Rick Steiner vs. Steven Regal & Dave Taylor WCW 11/23/1997
947. Raven vs. Scotty Riggs WCW 11/23/1997
948. Alex Wright vs. Mongo McMichael WCW 11/23/1997
949. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 11/23/1997
950. Ric Flair vs. Curt Hennig WCW 11/23/1997
951. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/23/1997
June 29, 2015
952. La Amapola, Hiroka, & Princesa Sujei vs. Dark Angel, Lady Apache, & Marcalea CMLL9/29/2006
953. Alex Koslov, Averno, & Mephisto vs. El Felino, El Sagradao, Ultimo Dragon CMLL 9/29/2006
954. Kenzo Suzuki, Marco Corleone, & Olimpico vs. Blue Panther, Dos Caras Jr., & Rey Bucanero CMLL 9/29/2006
955. Damian 666, Mr. Aguila, & Halloween vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Groon XXX, & ***** Casas 9/29/2006
956. Perro Aguayo Jr., Hector Garza, & Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Tarzan Boy, & Atlantis CMLL 9/29/2006
957. Mistico vs. Black Warrior CMLL 9/29/2006
July 1, 2015
958. Texano vs. Daivari Lucha Underground 7/01/2015
959. Drago vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 7/01/2015 
960. Alberto El Patron vs. Marty the Moth Lucha Underground 7/01/2015
961. Prince Puma vs. Chavo Guerrero Lucha Underground &/01/2015
July 2, 2015
962. Dawson & Dash Wilder vs. Simon Gotch & Aiden English NXT 7/01/2015
963. Carmella vs. Emma NXT 7/01/2015
964. Tyler Breeze vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 7/0/2015
965. Kevin Owens & Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor NXT 7/01/2015
966. Drew Galloway, Eli Drake, & Micah vs. MVP, Low Ki, Kenny King, & Hernandez TNA 7/01/2015
967. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 7/01/2015
968. Taryen Terrell vs. Brooke vs. Awesome Kong TNA 7/01/2015
969. Kurt Angle vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 7/01/2015
July 4, 2015
970. Adrian Neville vs. Chris Jericho WWE 7/04/2015
971. Nikki Bella vs. Tamina vs. Paige WWE 7/04/2015
972. Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 7/04/2015
973. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor WWE 7/04/2015
974. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane & Bad News Barrett WWE 7/04/2015
975. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/27/1997
976. Scott Steiner, Rick Steiner, & Ray Taylor vs. Randy Savage, Scott Norton, & Vincent WCW 12/27/1997
977. Steve McMichael vs. Goldberg WCW 12/27/1997
978. Chris Beniot vs. Saturn WCW 12/27/1997
979. Lex Luger vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 12/27/1997
980. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Curt Hennig WCW 12/27/1997
981. Larry Zbyszko vs. Eric Bischoff WCW 12/27/1997
982. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Sting WCW 12/27/1997
983. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs. Sting & Nikitta Koloff NWA 7/10/1988
984. Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers vs. Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane NWA 7/10/1988
985. Hawk, Animal, Ron Garvin, Jimmy Garvin, & Steve Williams vs. Kevin Sullivan, Mike Rotunda, Al Perez, & Ivan Koloff NWA 7/10/1988
986. Barry Windham vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 7/10/1988
987. Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger NWA 7/10/1988
July 5, 2015
988. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka, & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/05/2015
989. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Baretta NJPW 7/05/2015
990. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/05/2015
991. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 7/05/2015 
992. Kenny Omega vs. Kushida NJPW 7/05/2015
993. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/05/2015
994. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson NJPW 7/05/2015
995. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/05/2015
996. Hirooki Goto vs. Nakamura Shinsuke NJPW 7/05/2015
997. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/05/2015
July 7/07/2015
998. Jun Akiyama vs. Akira Taue NOAH 1/22/2006
999. Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa NOAH 7/27/2001
1000. Jun Akiyama vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 9/03/1994
1001. Ryback vs. Big Show WWE 7/06/2015
1002. Brie Bella vs. Paige WWE 7/06/2015
1003. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus WWE 7/06/2015
1004. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 7/06/2015
July 8, 2015
1005. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma NXT 7/08/2015
1006. Solomon Crowe vs. Marcus Louie NXT 7/08/2015
1007. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 7/08/2015
1008. Cage vs. The Mack Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
1009. Mil Muertes vs. Son of Havoc Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
1010. Johnny Mundo, Hernandez, Jack Evans, & Super Fly vs. Alberto El Patron, Drago, Aerostar, & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
July 9, 2015
1011. Sassy Stephie vs. Heidi Lovelace Shine 11/16/2012
1012. Niya Barela vs. Marti Belle Shine 11/16/2012
1013. Sojo Bolt vs. Su Yung Shine 11/16/2012
1014. Nikki St. John vs. Santana Shine 11/16/2012
1015. Allison Kay & Taylor Made vs. Leva Bates & Kimberly Shine 11/16/2012
1016. Ivelisse vs. Athena Shine 11/16/2012
1017. Jessicka Havok vs. Nikki Roxx Shine 11/16/2012
1018. Rain & Mercedes Martinez vs. Jazz & Amazing Kong Shine 11/16/2012 
July 10, 2015
1019. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Yuji Nagata NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1020. Genba Hirayangi & Hitoshi Kumano vs. John Webb & Jack Gamble NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1021. Captain New Japan & Captain NOAH vs. Gedo & Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1022. Jushin Thunder Liger & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Taichi & El Desperado NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1023. Takashi Sugiura & Daisuke Harada vs. Shelton Benjamin & TAKA Michinoku NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1024. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1025. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1026. Seiji Sakaguchi & Antonio Inoki vs. Masahiro Chono & Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 2/10/1990
1027. Masa Saito & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Bam Bam Bigelow & Punisher Dice Morgan NJPW 3/02/1990
1028. Masa Saito & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Keiji Mutoh & Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/27/1990
1029. Masa Saito, Shinya Hashimoto, & Kitao Koji vs. Big Van Vader, Bam Bam Bigelow, & Steve Williams NJPW 5/24/1990
1030. Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 5/28/1990
July 11,2015
1031. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2014
1032. Samson Fuyuki, Pierroth & Emilio Charles Jr. vs Ultimo Dragon, Vampiro Canadiense & Atlantis CMLL 6/26/1993
1033. Blue Panther vs. Ultimo Dragon 2/02/1992
1034. Atlantis vs. Emilio Charles Jr CMLL 3/22/1991
1035. El Dandy vs. Emilio Charles Jr. CMLL 7/28/1989
1036. El Dandy vs. Pirata Morgan CMLL 9/23/1988
1037. Satanico vs. Pirata Morgan AAA 11/19/1993
1038. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs. Universo 2000 CMLL 12/16/2004
1039. El Hijo del Santo vs. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo CMLL 8/13/2004
1040. Titán vs Bárbaro Cavernario CMLL 5/03/2015 
July 13, 2015
1041. Big Show & Sheamus vs. Randy Orton & Ryback WWE 7/13/2015
1042. Mark Henry, Titus O'Neil, & Darren Young vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 7/13/2015
1043. R-Truth vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 7/13/2015
1044. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro vs. Rusev WWE 7/13/2015
1045. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 7/13/2015
1046. Stardust vs. Adrian Neville WWE 7/13/2015
July 15, 2015
1047. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Steve Cutler & Elias Samson NXT 7/15/2015
1048. Samoa Joe vs. Axel Tischer NXT 7/15/2015
1049. Blake & Murphy vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton NXT 7/15/2015
1050. Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte NXT 7/15/2015
1051. Delavar Daivari vs. Bengali Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1052. Killshot vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1053. Sexy Star vs. Super Fly Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1054. Sexy vs. Marty Martinez Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
July 17, 2015
1055. Dalton Castle vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH 7/08/2015
1056. Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish, & Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven ROH 7/08/2015
1057. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Xavier Woods, Adrian Neville, & Corey Graves NXT 8/14/2013
1058. Dragon Lee, Mistico II, & Valiente vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, & ***** Casas CMLL 7/17/2015
1059. Atlantis, Diamante Azul, & Volador Jr. vs. Rush, La Sombra, & Marco Corleone CMLL 7/17/2015
1060. Heath Slater vs. Adrian Neville WWE 7/07/2015
1061. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragon WWE 7/07/2015
1062. Luke Harper vs. Cesaro WWE 7/07/2015
1063. Bestia Salvaje vs. ***** Casas CMLL 10/18/1996
1064. Rayo vs. Cien Caras CMLL 9/21/1990
July 18, 2015
1065. Rick Rude vs. Bruiser Brody WCCW 5/04/1986
1066. Randy Savage vs. Rick Rude Memphis Wrestling 9/03/1984
July 19, 2015
1067. Bad News Barrett vs. R Truth WWE 7/19/2015
1068. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 7/19/2015
1069. Titus O'Neil & Darren Young vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston WWE 7/19/2015
1070. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 7/19/2015
1071. Brie Bella vs. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks WWE 7/19/2015
1072. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens WWE 7/19/2015
1073. Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 7/19/2015
1074. Virus vs. Dragon Lee CMLL 4/05/2015
1075. ***** Casas vs. Dragon Lee CMLL 5/22/2015
July 20, 2015
1076. Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, Jay White, & David Finlay vs. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/20/2015
1077. Hirooki Goto & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/20/2015
1078. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/20/2015
1079. Kazuchika Okada, Gedo, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin, Ryusuke Taguchi & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/20/2015
1080. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/20/2015
1081. Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/20/2015
1082. Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/20/2015
1083. Katsuyori Shibata vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/20/2015
1084. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/20/2015
1085. Brie Bella vs. Charlotte WWE 7/20/2015
1086. Prime Time Players vs. Los Matadores WWE 7/20/2015
1087. Big Show vs. The Miz WWE 7/20/2015
1088. Roman Reigns vs. Luke Harper WWE 7/20/2015
1089. Naomi & Sasha Banks vs. Paige & Becky Lynch WWE 7/20/2015
1090. John Cena, Randy Orton, & Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens, Rusev, & Sheamus WWE 7/20/2015
July 22, 2015
1091. Eva Marie vs. Cassie NXT 7/22/2015
1092. Samoa Joe vs. Mike Rallis NXT 7/22/2015
1093. Bayley vs. Emma NXT 7/22/2015
1094. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton NXT 7/22/2015
1095. Texano vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 7/22/2015
1096. Battle Royale Lucha Underground 7/22/2015
July 23, 2015
1097. Tiger Mask IV & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu & Jay White NJPW 7/23/2015
1098. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, & Cody Hall vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe, & Captain New Japan NJPW 7/23/2015
1099. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/23/2015
1100. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Mascara Dorada vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 7/23/2015
1101. Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/23/2015
1102. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/23/2015
1103. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 7/23/2015
1104. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/23/2015
1105. La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King, & El Dandy vs. Juventud Guerrera, Super Calo, Lizmark Jr, & Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 1/23/1998
1106. Chris Beniot vs. Raven WCW 1/23/1998
1107. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho WCW 1/23/1998
1108. Booker T vs. Perry Saturn WCW 1/23/1998
1109. Larry Zybsko vs. Scott Hall WCW 1/23/1998
1110. Scott Steiner, Rick Steiner, & Ray Traylor vs. Scott Norton, Buff Bagwell, & Konnan WCW 1/23/1998
1111. The Giant vs. Kevin Nash WCW 1/23/1998
1112. Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair WCW 1/23/1998
1113. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage WCW 1/23/1998
1114. Rick Martel vs. Booker T WCW 2/21/1998
1115. Booker T vs. Perry Saturn WCW 2/21/1998
1116. Disco Inferno vs. La Parka WCW 2/21/1998
1117. Goldberg vs. Brad Armstrong WCW 2/21/1998
1118. Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 2/21/1998
1119. British Bulldog vs. Steve McMichael WCW 2/21/1998
1120. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Beniot WCW 2/21/1998
1121. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage WCW 2/21/1998
1122. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall WCW 2/21/1998
1123. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Sting WCW 2/21/1998
July 24, 2015
1124. Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Michael Elgin, Mascara Dorada, Jay White, & David Finlay NJPW 7/24/2015
1125. Yoshi-Hashi & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/24/2015
1126. Hirooki Goto & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/24/2015
1127. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, & Gedo vs. Yuji Nagata, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 7/24/2015
1128. Kota Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/24/2015
1129. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/24/2015
1130. Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/24/2015
1131. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 7/24/2015
1132. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 7/24/2015
1133. Booker T vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 3/14/1998
1134. Juventud Guerrera vs. Konnan WCW 3/14/1998
1135. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/14/1998
1136. Lex Luger vs. Scott Steiner WCW 3/14/1998
1137. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Beniot vs. Raven WCW 3/14/1998
1138. The Giant vs. Kevin Nash WCW 3/14/1998
1139. Bret Hart vs. Curt Hennig WCW 3/14/1998
1140. Sting vs. Scott Hall WCW 3/14/1998
1141. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 3/14/1998
July 25, 2015
1142. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Captain New Japan vs. Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 7/25/2015 
1143. Mascara Dorada, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & David Finlay vs. Toru Yano, Yoshi-Hashi, & Gedo NJPW 7/25/2015
1144. Kota Ibushi & Jay White vs. AJ Styles & Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/25/2015
1145. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/25/2015
1146. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/25/2015
1147. Satoshi Kojima vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 7/25/2015
1148. Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/25/2015
1149. Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/25/2015
1150. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/25/2015
July 26, 2015
1151. Hirooki Goto, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, & David Finlay NJPW 7/26/2015
1152. Yuji Nagata & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/26/2015
1153. Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/26/2015
1154. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Michael Elgin & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/26/2015
1155. Doc Gallows vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/26/2015
1156. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/26/2015 
1157. Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2015
1158. Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/26/2015
1159. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 7/26/2015
1160. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Sho Tanaka NOAH 7/18/2015
1161. Bengala vs. Taka Michinoku NOAH 7/18/2015
1162. Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 7/18/2015
1163. Taiji Ishimori vs. Atsushi Kotoge NOAH 7/18/2015
1164. Shelton Benjamin vs. Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/18/2015
1165. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 7/18/2015
1166. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi BJW 7/20/2015
1167. Mastato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi vs. Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1168. Cima, Don Fujii, & Gamma vs. Dragon Kid, Kzy, & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Genki Horiguchi HaGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1169. Naruki Doi & Yamato vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1170. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1171. Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 7/13/2015
July 27, 2015
1172. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 7/23/2015
1173. Adrian Neville vs. Adam Rose WWE 7/23/2015
1174. Rusev vs. Kevin Owens WWE 7/23/2015
1175. Nikki & Brie Bella vs. Naomi & Sasha Banks WWE 7/23/2015
1176. Cesaro vs. Seth Rollins WWE 7/23/2015
1177. Big Show vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 7/27/2015
1178. Adrian Neville vs. Fandango WWE 7/27/2015
1179. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 7/27/2015
1180. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragons WWE 7/27/2015
1181. Nikki Bella & Alicia Fox vs. Charlotte & Becky Lynch WWE 7/27/2015
1182. Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton WWE 7/27/2015
1183. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 7/27/2015
July 29, 2015
1184. Yuji Nagata vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/28/2015
1185. Hirooki Goto vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/28/2015
1186. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/28/2015
1187. Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/28/2015
1188. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson NXT 7/29/2015
1189. Dana Brooke vs. Charlotte NXT 7/29/2015
1190. Blake & Murphy vs. Simon Gotch & Aiden English NXT 7/29/2015
1191. Cage vs. The Mack Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1192. Team Havoc vs. Disciples of Death Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1193. Drago vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1194. Toru Yano vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/29/2015
1195. Togi Makabe vs. Tenzan Hiroyoshi NJPW 7/29/2015
1196. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/29/2015
1197. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/29/2015
1198. Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/29/2015
August 1, 2015
1199. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/01/2015
1200. Yuji Nagata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/01/2015
1201. Tomoaki Honma vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/01/2015
1202. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/01/2015
1203. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/01/2015
1204. Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/04/2004
August 2, 2015
1205. Lucha Dragons vs. Los Matadores vs. The Ascension WWE 8/02/2015
1206. Luke Harper vs. Jack Swagger WWE 8/02/2015
1207. Fandango, Curtis Axel, & Damian Sandow vs. Adam Rose, Brad Maddox, & Heath Slater WWE 8/02/2015
1208. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 8/02/2015
1209. Natalya & Cameron vs. Emma & Dana Brooke WWE 8/02/2015
1210. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 8/02/2015
1211. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 8/02/2015
August 3, 2015
1212. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/02/2015
1213. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/0/2015
1214. AJ Styes vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/02/2015
1215. Togi Makabe vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/02/2015
1216. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/02/2015
August 5, 2015
1217. Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1218. Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1219. Fenix vs. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star vs. Bengala vs. King Cuerno vs. Aerostar vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1220. Blue Demon Jr vs. Texano Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1221. Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1222. Bayley vs. Charlotte NXT 8/05/2015
1223. Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson NXT 8/05/2015
1224. Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe NXT 8/05/2015
1225. Katsuyori Shibata & Yohei Komatsu vs. Toru Yano & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 8/04/2015
1226. Michael Elgin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/04/2015
1227. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/04/2015
1228. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/04/2015
1229. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/04/2015
1230. Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/04/2015
August 7, 2015
1231. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/05/2015
1232. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/05/2015
1233. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/05/2015
1234. Togi Makabe vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/05/2015
1235. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/05/2015
1236. Yuji Nagata vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/07/2015
1237. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/07/2015
1238. Tomoaki Honma vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/07/2015
1239. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/07/2015
1240. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/07/0215
August 8, 2015
1241. Seth Rollins vs. Adrian Neville WWE 8/03/2015
1242. Diego, Fernando, Sin Cara, & Kalisto vs. Kofi Kingston, Big E, Viktor, & Konnor WWE 8/03/2015
1243. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs. Nikki & Brie Bella WWE 8/03/2015
1244. Mark Henry vs. Rusev WWE 8/03/2015
1245. Bad News Barrett vs. Zack Ryder WWE 8/03/2015
1246. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 8/03/2015
1247. Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Sheamus WWE 8/03/2015
1248. Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, & Mark Henry vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 8/06/2015
1249. Naomi vs. Charlotte WWE 8/06/2015
1250. Naomi & Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte & Becky Lynch WWE 8/06/2015
1251. Stardust vs. Zack Ryder WWE 8/06/2015
1252. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev WWE 8/06/2015
1253. Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale 8/08/2015
1254. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/08/2015
1255. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/08/2015
1256. Togi Makabe vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/08/2015
1257. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/08/2015
August 9, 2015
1258. Michael Elgin vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/09/2015
1259. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/09/2015
1260. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/09/2015
1261. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/09/2015
1262. Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/09/2015
1263. Meiko Satomura vs. Nanae Takahashi Stardom 3/20/2012
1264. Meiko Satomura vs. Chelsea Stardom 5/17/2015
1265. Dinastía, Drago, Goya Kong, Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Daga, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown, & Sexy Star AAA 8/09/2015
1266. Monster Clown, Murder Clown, & Psycho Clown vs. Villano III, Villano IV, & Villano V AAA 8/09/2015
1267. Averno, Chessman, & Cibernético vs. Fénix, Angélico, & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Pentagón Jr., & El Texano Jr. AAA 8/09/2015
1268. Blue Demon Jr & La Parka vs. El Mesias & Electroshock AAA 8/09/2015
1269. Alberto El Patron vs. Brian Cage AAA 8/09/2015
1270. Rey Mysterio vs. Myzteziz AAA 8/09/2015
August 12, 2015
1271. Tetsuya Naito vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/11/2015
1272. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/11/2015
1273. Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/11/2015
1274. Bad Luck Fale vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/11/2015
1275. Togi Makabe vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2015
1276. Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/12/2015
1277. Hirooki Goto vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/12/2015
1278. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/12/2015
1279. Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 8/12/2015
1280. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/12/2015
1281. Solomon Crowe vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 8/12/2015
1282. Finn Balor vs. Marcus Louie NXT 8/12/2015
1283. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley NXT 8/12/2015
August 14, 2015
1284. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/14/2015
1285. Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/14/2015
1286. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/14/2015
1287. Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/14/2015
1288. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/14/2015
August 15, 2015
1289. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NNJPW 8/15/2015
1290. David Finlay & Jay White vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 8/15/2015
1291. AJ Styes, Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows, & Cody Hall vs. Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 8/15/2015
1292. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Kushida, Katsuyori Shibata, & Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi, Tetsuya Naito, Manabu Nakanishi, Ricochet, & Captain New Japan NJPW 8/15/2015
1293. Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/15/2015
1294. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/15/2015
1295. Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/15/2015
1296. Satoshi Kojima vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/15/2015
1297. Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/15/2015
August 16, 2015
1298. Jushin Thunder Liger, Sho Tanaka, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Ryusuke Taguchi, Mascara Dorada, & David Finlay NJPW 8/16/2015
1299. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Jay White NJPW 8/16/2015
1300. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/16/2015
1301. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 8/16/2015
1302. Kota Ibushi, Katsuyori Shibata, & Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, & Togi Makabe NJPW 8/16/2015
1303. Nick & Matt Jackson vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish NJPW 8/16/2015
1304. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 8/16/2015
1305. Kazuchika Okada, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven vs. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, & Karl Anderson NJPW 8/16/2015
1306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/16/2015
August 19, 2015
1307. Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, & Alicia Fox vs. Naomi, Sasha Banks, & Tamina WWE 8/10/2015
1308. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs. Diego & Fernando WWE 8/10/2015
1309. Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro WWE 8/10/2015
1310. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 8/10/2015
1311. Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton WWE 8/10/2015
August 22, 2015
1312. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 8/22/2015
1313. Blake & Murphy vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 8/22/2015
1314. Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 8/22/2015
1315. Samoa Joe vs. Baron Corbin NXT 8/22/2015
1316. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley NXT 8/22/2015
1317. Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens NXT 8/22/2015
August 23, 2015
1318. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Azumi & Momo Watanabe Stardom 7/26/2015
1319. Reo Hazuki vs. Alex Lee Stardom 7/26/2015
1320. Starfire vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 7/26/2015
1321. Hudson Envy & Nikki Storm vs. Chelsea & Cheerleader Melissa Stardom 7/26/2015
1322. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 7/26/2015
1323. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 8/23/2015
1324. Prime Time Players vs. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragons vs. New Day WWE 8/23/2015
1325. Adrian Neville & Stephen Amell vs. King Barrett & Stardust WWE 8/23/2015
1326. Ryback vs. The Miz vs. Big Show WWE 8/23/2015
1327. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper WWE 8/23/2015
1328. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 8/23/2015
1329. Team PCB vs. Team B.A.D. vs. Team Bella WWE 8/23/2015
1330. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro WWE 8/23/2015
1331. Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 8/23/2015
August 26, 2015
1332. Scott Dawson, Dash Wilder, Jason Jordan, & Chad Gable vs. Enzo Amore, Big Cass, Mojo Rawley, & Zack Ryder NXT 8/26/2015
1333. Carmella vs. Eva Marie NXT 8/26/2015
1334. Bull Dempsey vs. Elias Samson NXT 8/26/2015
1335. Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte vs. Dana Broke vs. Emma NXT 8/26/2015
August 29, 2015
1336. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Bret & Owen Hart WWE 1/11/1994
1337. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid WWE 11/01/1986
1338. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid WWE 5/02/1987
1339. Daffney vs. Taylor Wilde TNA 5/24/2009
1340. Io Shirai Vs. Natsuki Taiyo Stardom 8/05/2012
1341. Io Shirai Vs. Nikki Storm Stardom 5/17/2015
1342. Rush, La Sombra, & Dr. Wagner Jr vs. Atlantis, Volador Jr., & LA Park CMLL 8/28/2015
August 30, 2015
1343. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Rush CMLL 9/03/2012
1344. Rush vs. Mr. Aguila CMLL 8/23/2011
1345. Rush vs. Shinsuke Nakamura CMLL 6/09/2013
1346. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Rush CMLL 6/12/2011
1347. Rush vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 10/31/2014
1348. Último Guerrero vs Rey Escorpión CMLL 7/17/2015
1349. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis CMLL 9/19/2014
1350. Mistico vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 2/25/2005
September 2, 2015
1351. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs. Konnor & Viktor NXT 9/2/2015
1352. Alexa Bliss vs. Blue Pants NXT 9/2/2015
1353. Eva Marie vs. Billie Kay NXT 9/2/2015
1354. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable NXT 9/2/2015
1355. Bull Nakano vs. Yumiko Hotta AJW 7/20/1987
1356. Aso Kyoko (c) vs. Shishido Erihana AJW 8/30/1987
1357. Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo vs.ITSUKI Yamazaki & Tateno Kiyo AJW 9/14/1987
1358. Dump Matsomuto & Shadow Kahoru vs.Yumi & Kazue Nagahori AJW 10/11/1987
1359. Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano & Condor Saito AJW 10/11/1987
1360. Yumiko Toshiyo, Yamada Hotta, & Etsuko Mita vs. Reggie Bennett, Jaguar Yokota & Bison Kimura AJW 8/30/1995
1361. Bull Nakano vs. Lioness Asuka AJW 8/30/1995
1362. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs.Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa AJW 8/30/1995
September 7, 2015
1363. Virus vs. Guerrero Maya Jr Arena Neza 8/14/2015
1364. Psycko Kid, Astro Rey Jr., Fulgor I & Fulgor II vs Rey Apocalipsis, Tony Cisneros, Extreme Fly & Luz Clarita Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1365. Dr. Cerebro vs Virus Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1366. Keira vs Zeuxis Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1367. Aero Boy, Súper Mega & Magnífico vs Iron Kid, Alas de Acero, & Aramis vs Impulso, Belial, & Arez vs Disturbio, Garrobo Punk, & Ciber Punk Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1368. Trauma II vs Blue Panther Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1369. Guerrero Maya vs Guerrero Maya Jr. Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1370. Caifán & Avisman vs Último Guerrero & Hechicero Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1371. Pagano vs. Trauma I Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1372. Robin, Black Tiger, & Zaeta Roja vs Metalico, Espanto Jr. & Guerrero Espacial CMLL 9/07/2015 
1373. Molotov, Lestat, & Tigre Rojo Jr. vs Toro Bill Jr., Rey Apocalipsis, & King Jaguar CMLL 9/07/2015 
1374. Marcela vs. Zeuxis CMLL 9/07/2015
1375. Dragon Lee, Blue Panther Jr, & Esfinge vs Kamaitachi, EL Sagrado, & Misterioso CMLL 9/07/2015
1376. Atlantis, Mistico II, & Titan vs. Rey Bucanero, Vangellys, & Rey Escorpion CMLL 9/07/2015
1377. La Mascara vs. Mr. Niebla CMLL 9/07/2015
September 10, 2015
1378. Carmella vs. Peyton Royce NXT 9/09/2015
1379. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Bull Dempsey & Tyler Breeze NXT 9/09/2015
1380. Dana Brooke vs. Billie Kay NXT 9/09/2015
1381. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 9/09/2015
1382. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 9/07/2015
1383. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. Konnor & Viktor WWE 9/07/2015
1384. Seth Rollins vs. Ryback WWE 9/07/2015
1385. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 9/07/2015
1386. Los Matadores vs. The Dudleyz WWE 9/07/2015
1387. The Miz vs. Cesaro WWE 9/07/2015
1388. Seth Rollins, Big E, & Kofi Kingston vs. John Cena, Titus O'Neil, & Darren Young WWE 9/07/2015
September 11, 2015
1389. The Miz vs. Cesaro WWE 9/10/2015
1390. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 9/10/2015
1391. Roman Reings, Dean Ambrose, & Jimmy Uso vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 9/11/2015
1392. Konnor & Viktor vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara WWE 9/11/2015
1393. Seth Rollins vs. Ryback WWE 9/11/2015
1394. Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi CMLL 8/30/2015
September 16, 2015
1395. Fuego, The Panther, & Tritón vs Cavernario, Rey Bucanero, & Vangellys CMLL 9/08/2015
1396. Fénix & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs El Mesías & Myzteziz AAA 8/15/2015
1397. Tye Dillinger vs. Danny Birch NXT 9/16/2015
1398. Apollo Crews vs. Solomon Crow NXT 9/16/2015
1399. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno NXT 9/16/2015
1400. Bayley vs. Sarah Dobson NXT 9/16/2015
1401. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/02/1993
September 19, 2015
1402. Disturbio, Puma, & Virus vs. Esfinge, Fuego, & The Panther CMLL 9/18/2015
1403. Rey Escorpión, Dragón Rojo Jr., & Pólvora vs. Máximo, Guerrero Maya Jr., & Stuka Jr CMLL 9/18/2015
1404. Princesa Sugehit vs. Dark Angel CMLL 9/18/2015
1405. Dragon Lee, Mistico, & Valiente vs. ***** Casas, Felino, & Mr. Niebla CMLL 9/18/2015
1406. Marco Corleone, Rush, & Thunder vs. Shocker, Ultimo Guerrero, & Volador Jr. CMLL 9/18/2015
1407. Atlantis vs. La Sombra CMLL 9/18/2015
September 20, 2015
1408. Candice LeRae vs. Christina von Eerie Beyond Wrestling 11/15/2013
1409. Christina von Eerie vs. Kahmora Q-Pro 9/13/2014
1410. Candice LeRae vs. Cheerleader Melissa Q-Pro 6/13/2013
1411. Neville, Sin Cara, & Kalisto vs. Stardust, Konner, &Viktor WWE 9/20/2015
1412. Ryback vs. Kevin Owens WWE 9/20/20159
1413. Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 9/20/2015
1414. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 9/20/2015
1415. Nikki Bella vs. Charlotte WWE 9/20/2015
1416. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Braun Strowman WWE 9/20/2015
1417. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 9/20/2015
1418. Seth Rollins vs. Sting WWE 9/20/2015
1419. Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 2/27/2000
1420. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/3/1994
1421. Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 1/20/1997
September 21, 2015
1422. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/21/1997
1423. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
1424. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 9/1/1990
1425. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 4/18/1991
September 23, 2015
1426. Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Sho Tanaka, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Tetsuya Naito, David Finlay, Jay White, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 9/23/2015
1427. Jushin Liger & Mascara Dorada vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish NJPW 9/23/2015
1428. Tiger Mask IV vs. Steve Anthony NJPW 9/23/2015
1429. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Matt Sydal vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tong NJPW 9/23/2015
1430. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 9/23/2015
1431. Hirooki Goto, Tomoaki Honma, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, & Alex Shelly vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Yoshi-Hashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero, & Trent Beretta NJPW 9/23/2015
1432. Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles & Cody Hall NJPW 9/23/2015
1433. Kushida vs. Kenny Omega NJPW 9/23/2015
1434. Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 9/23/2015
1435. Carmella vs. Eva Marie NXT 9/23/2015
1436. Tyler Breeze vs. Bull Dempsey NXT 9/23/2015
1437. Simon Gotch & Aiden English vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 9/23/2015
September 27, 2015
1438. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jay White & David Finlay NJPW 9/27/2015
1439. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan, & Juice Robinson NJPW 9/27/2015
1440. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Yoshi-Hashi, Rocky Romero, & Trent Beretta NJPW 9/27/3015
1441. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Matt Sydal vs. Kenny Omega, Doc Gallows, & Karl Anderson NJPW 9/27/2015
1442. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 9/27/2015
1443. Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. AJ Styles, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 9/27/2015
1444. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Kushida & Alex Shelley NJPW 9/27/2015
1445. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 9/27/2015
1446. Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 9/27/2015
1447. Takeshi Morishima vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 9/06/2008
1448. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 3/05/2006
1449. Go Shiozaki vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/22/2012
1450. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/22/2015
September 30, 2015
1451. Thunder Rosa vs. Reo Hazuki Stardom 6/14/2015
1452. Azumi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 8/23/2015
1453. Kris Wolf vs. La Rosa Negra Stardom 8/23/2015
1454. Haruka Kato v. Queen Maya Stardom 8/23/2015
1455. Hudson Envy vs. Kaori Yoneyama Stardom 8/23/2015
1456. Kaoru vs. Starfire Stardom 8/23/2015
1457. Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 8/23/2015
1458. Chelsea vs. Kairi Hojo Stardom 8/23/2015
1459. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore NXT 9/30/2015
1460. Apollo Crews vs. Johnny Gargano NXT 9/30/2015
1461. Emma & Dana Broke vs. Billie Kay & Peyton Royce NXT 9/30/2015
1462. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 9/30/2015


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

At 2814, list updated in the first post.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of September

NXT 9/16 - 4 matches (Dilinger/Birch, Crews/Crowe, Rhyno and Corbin/Ciampa and Gargano, Bayley/Dobson)

Night of Champions 2015 - 8 matches (6-man tag, Owens/Ryback, Ziggler/Rusev, New Day/Dudleys, Charlotte/Nikki, 6-man tag, Cena/Rollins, Rollins/Sting)

NXT 9/23 - 3 matches (Maria/Carmella, Dempsey/Breeze, Vaudevillans/Black and Murphy)

Global Wars 2015 Night 1 - 9 matches (Gedo and Moose/Young and Watanabe, 3-way, Kingdom/Liger and Sydal, Okada/Alexander, 3-way tag, Namakura/ACH, Lethal/Naito, Tanahashi/Elgin, 10-man tag)

NXT 9/30 - 4 matches (Joe and Baler/Enzo and Cass, Gargano/Crews, Brooks and Emma/Royce and Kay, Breeze/Ciampa)

Total for second half of September - 28 matches
Year to Date total - 451 total


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: September



*** SEPTEMBER ***


(01/09/2015)

- WWE SummerSlam 2015 (23/08/2015)
460. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins


(17/09/2015)

- WWE RAW #116 (19/06/1995)
461. The Undertaker vs. Mike McReynolds
462. Adam Bomb vs. Bill Payne
463. Sycho Sid & Tatanka vs. The Headshrinkers
464. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Buck Quartermaine
465. Shawn Michaels vs. Gus Kantarakis


(18/09/2015)

- WWE King Of The Ring 1995 (25/06/1995)
466. Irwin R. Schyster vs. Savio Vega
467. Savio Vega vs. Yokozuna
468. Bob Holly vs. The Roadie
470. Kama vs. Shawn Michaels
471. Mabel vs. The Undertaker
472. Savio Vega vs. The Roadie
473. Bret Hart vs. Jerry Lawler
474. Mabel vs. Savio Vega
475. Bam Bam Bigelow & Diesel vs. Sycho Sid & Tatanka
- WWE RAW #117 (26/06/1995)
476. The Smoking Gunns vs. Jason Ahrndt & Black Phantom
477. Skip vs. Scott Taylor
478. Man Mountain Rock vs. Phil Apollo
479. King Mabel vs. Kenny Kendall
480. Jeff Jarrett vs. Savio Vega
- WWE RAW #118 (03/07/1995)
481. 1-2-3 Kid vs. Mike Bell
482. Bob Holly vs. Brooklyn Brawler
483. Henry O. Godwinn vs. Barry Horowitz
484. Sycho Sid vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
485. Waylon Mercy vs. Jeff Hardy
- WWE RAW #119 (10/07/1995)
486. The Roadie vs. Jerry Flynn
487. Savio Vega vs. Mike Curry
488. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Matt Hardy
489. Henry O. Godwinn & Tatanka vs. Lex Luger & The British Bulldog


(19/09/2015)

- WWE RAW #120 (17/07/1995)
490. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Jim Dimitri & Gus Kantarakis
491. Jean Pierre Lafitte vs. David Thornberg
492. Shawn Michaels vs. I.R.S.
493. Kama vs. Billy Mack
- WWE In Your House 2 (23/07/1995)
494. 1-2-3 Kid vs. Roadie
495. Razor Ramon & Savio Vega vs. King Mabel & Sir Mo
496. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Henry O. Godwinn
497. Jeff Jarrett vs. Shawn Michaels
498. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Lex Luger & British Bulldog
499. Sycho Sid vs. Diesel


(21/09/2015)

- WWE Night of Champions 2015 (20/09/2015)
500. Dudley Boyz vs. Big E. & Kofi Kingston
501. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Braun Strowman vs. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho
502. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena
503. Sting vs. Seth Rollins
- WWE RAW #121 (24/07/1995)
504. Shawn Michaels vs. Jimmy Del Ray
505. The Smoking Gunns vs. John Faulkner & Rick Stockhauser
506. Waylon Mercy vs. Gary Scott
507. Bret Hart vs. Hakushi
- WWE RAW #122 (31/07/1995)
508. King Mabel vs. Nick Barbary
509. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Bob Cook
510. Skip vs. Major Yates
511. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
- WWE RAW #123 (07/08/1995)
512. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Razor Ramon & Savio Vega
513. Fatu vs. Tony Devito
514. Diesel vs. Sir Mo
- WWE RAW #124 (14/08/1995)
515. Waylon Mercy vs. Doink
516. The Smoking Gunns vs. Bill Garrett & Cody Wade
517. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Jeff Hardy
518. Henry O. Godwinn vs. Russ Greenberg
519. Shawn Michaels vs. Jerry Lawler


(22/09/2015)

- WWE RAW #125 (21/08/1995)
520. King Mabel & Sir Mo vs. Joe Adcock & Roy Raymond
521. 1-2-3 Kid vs. Brooklyn Brawler
522. Tatanka vs. The Undertaker
523. Jean Pierre Lafitte vs. Scott Taylor
524. King Mabel & Sir Mo vs. Diesel & British Bulldog
- WWE SummerSlam 1995 (27/08/1995)
525. 1-2-3 Kid vs. Hakushi
526. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Bob Holly
527. Blu Brothers vs. Smoking Gunns
528. Skip vs. Barry Horowitz
529. Alundra Blayze vs. Bertha Faye
530. The Undertaker vs. Kama
531. Bret Hart vs. Isaac Yankem D.D.S.
532. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon
533. King Mabel vs. Diesel


(24/09/2015)

- WCW Monday Nitro #1 (04/09/1995)
534. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger
535. Sting vs. Ric Flair
536. Hulk Hogan vs. Big Bubba Rogers


(25/09/2015)

- WWE SmackDown! #839 (24/09/2015)
537. Roman Reigns vs. Luke Harper
538. Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingson & Big E. vs. Lucha Dragons & Neville
539. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev & Kevin Owens
540. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
- WWE RAW #126 (11/09/1995)
541. Razor Ramon vs. British Bulldog
542. The Smoking Gunns vs. Rad Radford & Brooklyn Brawler
543. Isaac Yankem D.D.S. vs. Scott Taylor
544. Shawn Michaels vs. Sycho Sid


(26/09/2015)

- WCW Monday Nitro #2 (11/09/1995)
545. Sabu vs. Alex Wright
546. Sting vs. VK Wallstreet
547. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton
548. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger


(27/09/2015)

- WCW Fall Brawl 1995 (17/09/2015)
549. Brian Pillman vs. Johnny B. Badd
550. Cobra vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman
551. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Renegade
552. Harlem Heat vs. Bunkhouse Buck & Dick Slater
553. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson
554. Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Lex Luger & Sting vs. Kamala, Meng, The Shark & The Zodiac


(28/09/2015)

- WWE RAW #127 (18/09/1995)
555. 1-2-3 Kid vs. Razor Ramon
556. Tatanka & Kama vs. Savio Vega & Bob Holly
557. Jean Pierre Lafitte vs. Brian Walsh
558. King Mabel & Sir Mo vs. Yokozuna & Owen Hart



Overall at end of September: 558. 

Went over two weeks without watching any wrestling :hmm:


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1293 Matches as of 10/3/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 71[/URL] )
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & &#8 220;Big Mac&#8 221; Sampson Walker (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX &#8 220;The Battle Lines Are Drawn&#8 221; 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
614. World&#8 217;s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH &#8 220;International Challenge&#8 221; 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH &#8 220;Bedlam in Beantown&#8 221; 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH &#8 220;Death Before Dishonor VI&#8 221; 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] )
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen&#8 217;s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH &#8 220;A Cut Above&#8 221; 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro &#8 220;Summer Sizzler 2014&#8 221
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8 )
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in &#8 220;One Show, One Match&#8 221; for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World&#8 217;s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling &#8 220;Destination X&#8 221; 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky&#8 217;s Full-Nelson Challenge (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH &#8 220;Final Countdown Tour: Boston&#8 221; 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #4 6)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 00)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1216. The Singh Warriors vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1217. Veda Scott vs Athena for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1218. Davey Vega vs BJ Whitmer for the AIW Intense Title (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1219. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in an I Quit Match (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1220. To Infinity & Beyond vs Hot Sauce Entertainment for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1221. Candice LeRae vs Cedric Alexander vs ACH vs Tyler Thomas vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1222. Tim Donst vs Nick Gage (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1223. Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1224. The Dudes on TV vs Team AIW in a Cleveland Street Fight (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1225. The Addiction vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1226. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1227. J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1228. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1229. War Machine vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1230. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1231. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1232. The Briscoes vs The All Night Express (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1233. Cedric Alexander vs Moose in a No DQ Match (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1234. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1235. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1236. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1237. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1238. Ryback vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1239. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1240. The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1241. Nikki Bella vs Charlotte for the Divas Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1244. The Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1245. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1246. Seth Rollins vs Sting for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
1247. Tye Dillinger vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1248. Solomon Crowe vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1249. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin & Rhino (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1250. Bayley vs Sara Dobson (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1251. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1252. Orange Cassidy vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1253. Alex Reynolds vs Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1254. Gran Akuma vs Dave Cole vs Fluffy vs Buxx Belmar for the ISW Other Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1255. Steve Corino vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1256. Kimber Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1257. The Colony vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1258. Donovan Dijak vs Jack Conner (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1259. Moose & Black Baron vs Worst Case Scenario (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1260. JT Dunn vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1261. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1262. Caprice Coleman vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1263. The Briscoes & Hirooko Goto vs Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1264. Carmella vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1265. Tyler Breeze vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1266. The Vaudevilains vs Blake & Murphy for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1267. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/26/97)
1268. Bret Hart vs "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WCW "Slamboree" 5/17/98)
1269. Chris Jericoho vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Hog Wild" 1998)
1270. Goldberg vs DDP for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/25/98)
1271. Ultramantis Black vs Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1272. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1273. Jaka, Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1274. Chuck Taylor & Swamp Monster vs The Batiri (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1275. Soldier Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1276. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1277. Mandy Leon vs Deonna Purazzo (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1278. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1279. Amasis vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1280. The Gentleman's Club vs The Arcane Horde (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1281. Silver Ant vs Jaka (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1282. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1283. Devastation Corporation, Hallowicked & Frightmar vs The Colony & N_R_G (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1284. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1285. Apollo Crews vs Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1286. Emma & Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay & Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1287. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1288. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 31)
1289. James Raideen vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 31)
1290. The Juicy Product & Jesus de Leon vs Los Ben Dejos & Linnce Dorado (EVOLVE 31)
1291. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal (EVOLVE 31)
1292. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 31)
1293. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 31)


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Anybody keeping track of the rankings/totals?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of October

MSG 10/3 - 5 matches (Orton and Ziggler/Ryback and Sheamus, Neville/Stardust, New Day/Dudleys, Lesnar/Show, Cena/Rollins)

NXT 10/7 - 6 matches (Balor and Joe/Dash and Dawson, Corbin and Rhyno/Jordan and Gable, Asuka/Brooke, Crews/Breez, Balor and Joe/Corbin and Rhyno, Bayley/Banks)

ROH Global Wars 2015 N2 - 14 matches (Kushida/Ferrarra, Young/Watanabe, Moose/Corino, Briscoes/House of Truth, Handicap, Liger/Castle, Bob/Cheeseburger, Kingdom/Bullet Club, War Machine/Decade, Alexander/Moose, Tanahashi and Naito/ACH and Sydal, Nakamura/Strong, Elgin/Gedo, 6-man tag)

NXT 10/14 - 3 matches (Vaudevillians/Fulton and Hawkins, Jax/Evie, Battle Royal)

Total for first half of October - 28 matches
Year to date total - 479 total


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

second half of October

BOLA 2015 N1 - 8 matches (Cage/Star, Busick/Everett, Andrews/Osprey, Inner City/Evans and Angelico, Lee/Trent, Pentagon/Drago, Sydal/Fenix, 6-man tag)

NXT 10/21 - 5 matches (Asuka/Kay, Amore and Cassidy/Dash and Dawson, Storm/Burch, Bliss/Royce, Corbin/Rhyno)

BOLA 2015 N2 - 8 matches (Scrull/Swann, Angelico/Evans, Hero/Thatcher, Star and Fenix/Drago and Pentagon, End/Gulak, Bailey/Galloway, Sabre/Ricochet, 6-man tag)

RAW 10/2/95 - 4 matches (Ramon/Kid, HHH/Horowitz, PG 13/Brown and Rogers, Hart/Lafiette)

Hell in a Cell 2015 - 8 matches (6-man tag, del Rio/Cena, Reigns/Wyatt, New Day/Dudleys, Charlotte/Nikki, Rollins/Kane, Owens/Ryback, Lesnar/Undertaker)

NXT 10/28 - 4 matches (Emma/Shazza, Gable and Jordan/Gargano and Ciampa, Jax/Ray, Joe/Breeze)

BOLA 2015 N3 - 12 matches (Evans/Cage, Hero/Busick, Scrull/Lee, Sabre/Pentagon, Bailey/End, Ospreay/Sydal, 8-man tag, Hero/Evans, Bailey/Ospreay, Sabre/Scrull, 10-man tag, 3-way)

Total for second half of October - 49 matches
Year to date total - 528 total

I was at 554 at this point last year


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

3161 at the end of October. I'm on target to beat last years total, I need just under 300 in the last 2 months. I'll be well short of my best total from 2013, I'd need around 500 matches a month for November & December to reach that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: October



*** OCTOBER ***


(02/10/2015)

- WCW Monday Nitro #3 (18/09/2015)
559. Harlem Heat vs. American Males
560. Johnny B. Badd vs. Paul Orndorff
561. Ric Flair vs. Brian Pillman
- WWE In Your House 3 (24/09/2015)
562. Savio Vega vs. Waylon Mercy
563. Henry O. Godwinn vs. Sycho Sid
564. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. British Bulldog
565. Dean Douglas vs. Razor Ramon
566. Bret Hart vs. Jean Pierre Lafitte
567. Diesel & Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart & Yokozuna


(07/10/2015)

- WWE RAW #128 (25/09/2015)
568. Marty Jannetty vs. Skip
569. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs. Smoking Gunns
570. The Undertaker vs. The British Bulldog
- WCW Monday Nitro #4 (25/09/2015)
571. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno
572. Kurasawa vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman
573. The Taskmaster vs. Randy Savage
574. Lex Luger vs. Meng


(11/10/2015)

- WWE RAW #129 (02/10/1995)
575. Razor Ramon vs. 1-2-3 Kid
576. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Barry Horowitz
577. JC Ice & Wolfie D vs. Al Brown & Sonny Rogers
578. Jean Pierre Lafitte vs. Bret Hart
- WCW Monday Nitro #5 (02/10/1995)
579. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage
580. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko
581. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson


(23/10/2015)

- WWE RAW #130 (09/10/1995)
582. Owen Hart, Yokozuna & The British Bulldog vs. Shawn Michaels, Diesel & The Undertaker
583. Skip vs. Fatu


(26/10/2015)

- WWE Hell In A Cell 2015 (25/10/2015)
584. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar
- WCW Monday Nitro #6 (09/10/1995)
585. Sting vs. The Shark
586. Sabu vs. Mr JL
587. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Road Warrior Hawk
588. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson


(28/10/2015)

- WWE RAW #1169 (26/10/2015)
589. Roman Reigns vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kevin Owens


(29/10/2015)

- WWE RAW #131 (16/10/1995)
590. Doink vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley
591. JC Ice & Wolfie D vs. The Smoking Gunns
592. Dean Douglas vs. Joe Dorgan
593. Bret Hart vs. Isaac Yankem D.D.S.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3 



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)





Spoiler: 5 



*MAY*

DDT Judgment 2015 29.03.2015
500 MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. Hoshitango & Toru Owashi
KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match
501 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
502 Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Extreme Title Total Count Iron Man Match
503 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
DDT Extreme Title One Count Match
504 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
505 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine

Stardom The Hightest 2015 29.03.2015
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
506 Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
507 Io Shirai vs. Takumi Iroha
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
508 Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo

DDT Max Bump 2015 29.04.2015
509 Shunma Katsumata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
510 Akito, Kazuki Hirata, Makoto Oishi & Soma Takao vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Brother Tommy & Takayuki Ueki
511 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi)
Nine Man Right To Challenge Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal
512 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Danshoku Jinsei, DJ Nira, Hiroshi Fukuda, Hoshitango, MIKAMI, Saki Akai, Suguru Miyatake & Yasu Urano
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
513 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
514 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. HARASHIMA

WAVE Second Virgin 11.02.2015
Regina Di WAVE Title Match
515 Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Ayako Hamada

Stardom Ryogoku Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 23.04.2015
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
516 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
517 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
518 Chelsea vs. Kris Wolf
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
519 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kyoko Kimura
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
520 Mayu Iwatani vs. Thunder Rosa
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
521 Haruka Kato vs. Kairi Hojo
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
522 Mayu Iwatani vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
523 Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
524 Chelsea vs. Io Shirai
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
525 Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
526 Kairi Hojo vs. Koguma
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Final Match
527 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2015 03.05.2015
528 Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi
529 Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito
530 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
531 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
532 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
533 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) & Amber Gallows vs. The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
534 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
535 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
536 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto

WWE Monday Night RAW #1145 04.05.2015
537 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
538 John Cena (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 29.04.2015
NEVER Openweight Title Match
539 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

BJW 28.04.2015
540 Isamu Oshita & Tatsuo Omori vs. Toshiyuki Sakuta & Yoshihisa Uto
541 Atsushi Maruyama & Shinobu vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
542 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi, Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
543 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto
544 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Great Kojika
545 Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
546 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2015 05.05.2015
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
547 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Cyber Kong
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
548 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & Masaaki Mochizuki
Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk Six Way Match
549 CIMA vs. Kzy vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk vs. YAMATO

WWE Monday Night RAW #1146 11.05.2015
550 Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
551 Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow

CZW Proving Grounds 2015 09.05.2015
552 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
553 Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee
Conor Claxton's Death Match Trial Series Panes Of Glass Death Match
554 Conor Claxton vs. Danny Havoc

AWA May 31, 1986
555 Stan Hansen vs. Curt Hennig 

IMPACT Wrestling #563: Hardcore Justice 16.03.2015
Steel Pipe On A Pole Match
556 Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki

CHIKARA Afternoon Delight 06.04.2015
CHIKARA Grand Title Match
557 Icarus (c) vs. Hallowicked

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 03.05.2015
Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
558 Titan (w/Esfinge) (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (w/Okumura)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique 03.04.2015
559 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage
560 Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee
561 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
562 Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
563 ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa
564 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
565 Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
566 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

WWE Payback 2015 17.05.2015
567 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
568 The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
569 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback
WWE United States Title I Quit Match
570 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
571 Naomi & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
572 King Barrett vs. Neville
WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
573 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable 20.05.2015
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match
574 Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
Tag Team Match
575 Bayley & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma
Singles Match
576 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
577 Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella)
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
578 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title Match
579 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XXII - Tag 1 22.05.2015
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
580 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
581 Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay Jr.
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
582 Chase Owens vs. El Barbaro Cavernario
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
583 KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
584 Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Triumph 05.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Cruiserweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
585 Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Tanaka
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
586 Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Ryota Hama

Dradition Fight Of Kings 11.05.2015
587 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Royal Battle Weekend - Tag 1 16.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Title #1 Contender Four Way Match
588 KAI vs. Manabu Soya vs. Masayuki Kono vs. Shuji Kondo

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 19.05.2015
Lightning Match
589 Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
590 Angel de Oro, Fuego & Stuka Jr. vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno

CMLL 2015/4/28 
591 Atlantis, Blue Panther, Dragon Lee vs. ***** Casas, Shocker, Vangelis

CMLL - 03.03.2015
592 Los Divinos Laguneros (Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr. & The Panther) vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus 

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 - Tag 1 15.05.2015
593 Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)
594 ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
ROH World Television Title Match
595 Jay Lethal (w/Donovan Dijak) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
596 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. Roderick Strong, The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe& Mark Briscoe) & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 1 12.05.2015
597 Delirious vs. Gedo
598 KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
599 Jay Lethal (w/J. Diesel & Truth Martini) vs. Takaaki Watanabe

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
600 Atsushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishimori & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
601 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Psycho Clown
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
602 Brian Cage vs. El Texano Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
603 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
604 Angelico, Drew Galloway & El Mesias vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
605 Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Mundo
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
606 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
607 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Match
608 ACH vs. Blue Demon Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Overtime Match
609 Brian Cage vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.





Spoiler: 6 



*JUN*

WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 31.05.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Elimination Chamber Match
610 The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
611 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Naomi vs. Paige
612 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
613 Bo Dallas vs. Neville
Intercontinental Title Elimination Chamber Match (vakant)
614 Dolph Ziggler vs. King Barrett vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
615 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury & Kane) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Match
616 El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
617 Mr. Anderson vs. Myzteziz
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
618 El Patron Alberto vs. Matt Hardy
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
619 Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXII - Tag 13 07.06.2015
620 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Junior XXII Final Match
621 KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
622 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 4 17.02.2000
623 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader

NJPW
624 Salman Hashimikov vs Bam Bam Bigelow

WCW Nitro: February 9th 1998: 
625 Goldberg vs. Steve Regal

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 1 20.02.1999
626 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Naomichi Marufuji & Yoshinari Ogawa

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 7 28.02.1999
627 Akira Taue & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Vader

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 11 06.03.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
628 Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa
Triple Crown Title Match (vakant)
629 Akira Taue vs. Vader

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
630 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 Tag 3 26.03.2000
AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 First Round Match 
631 Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori 

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 11 23.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
632 Untouchables (Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa) (c) vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi)

WWE Money In The Bank 2015 14.06.2015
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
633 Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Neville vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
WWE Divas Title Match
634 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
635 Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show
Non Title Match
636 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
WWE Tag Team Title Match
637 The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match
638 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 17 30.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match	
639 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi) (c) vs. NO FEAR (Takao Omori & Yoshihiro Takayama)

NOAH 3rd Great Voyage 2005 05.11.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
640 Takeshi Rikio (c) vs. Akira Taue

NOAH Winter Navigation 2005 - Tag 10 04.12.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
641 Akira Taue (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima

NOAH First Navigation 2006 - Tag 10 22.01.2006
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
642 Akira Taue (c) vs. Jun Akiyama

AJPW Champion Carnival 1999 - Tag 3 28.03.1999
Champion Carnival 1999 First Round Match
643 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader

PWG DDT4 2015 22.05.2015
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
644 Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
645 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
646 Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 First Round Match
647 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
648 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
649 Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Singles Match
650 Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins
PWG World Title Three Way Match
651 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Final Match
652 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Title / ROH World Television Title Match
653 Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c)

Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015 - Tag 1
World Of Stardom Title Match
654 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

CMLL 2015-05-22 @ Arena México 
655 ***** Casas vs Dragon Lee in the 200t Leyenda de Plata final match

WWE Superstars #298 25.12.2014
656 Cesaro vs. Erick Rowan

DDT King Of DDT 2015 Tokyo 28.06.2015
657 Hoshitango, Shigehiro Irie, Shunma Katsumata & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) & Saki Akai
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
658 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
659 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Konosuke Takeshita
660 Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Team Dream Futures(Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
661 KUDO, Masa Takanashi & MIKAMI vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Match
662 KUDO (c) vs. Ken Ohka vs. Yasu Urano
KO-D Openweight Title Match
663 Ken Ohka (c) vs. KUDO
King Of DDT 2015 Final Match
664 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
665 The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Holocausto (Electroshock, El Hijo del Pirata & La Parka Negra) vs. Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico)
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Cage Match
666 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. La Secta (Cuervo & Escoria)

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory In Nagoya 17.05.2015
DDT Extreme Title Last Man Standing Match
667 Akito (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
KO-D Openweight Title Match
668 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO





Spoiler: 7 



*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 29.06.2015
WWE United States Title Match
669 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

Stardom Gold May 2015 17.05.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
670 Koguma (c) vs. Star Fire
671 Chelsea vs. Meiko Satomura
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match (vakant)
672 Io Shirai vs. Nikki Storm
World Of Stardom Title Match
673 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani

WWE Main Event #143 26.06.2015
674 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

WWE Superstars #324 25.06.2015
675 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 1 30.01.2015
676 KUSHIDA & Mascara Dorada vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
677 Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) & Saki Akai vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Aja Kong
678 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Sanshiro Takagi) & Arrogant Bastards (Devin Sparks & Ric Ellis) vs. DJ Nira, Kouki Iwasaki, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Toru Owashi
679 Kazusada Higuchi & Shunma Katsumata vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa
680 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) & Hiroshi Fukuda
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
681 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
682 Dinastia, El Elegido, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Machine Rocker, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Taya Valkyrie
Alas de Oro 2015 Ten Way Match
683 Aero Star vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix vs. Laredo Kid vs. Steve Pain vs. Super Fly vs. Super Nova
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
684 El Patron Alberto (w/Blue Demon Jr.) (c) vs. Brian Cage (w/El Texano Jr.)
685 El Mesias, Johnny Mundo & Pentagon Jr. vs. La Parka, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

WWE Live From Tokyo: The Beast In The East 04.07.2015
686 Chris Jericho vs. Neville
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
687 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige vs. Tamina
688 Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT Title Match
689 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Tag 1 ~ THE GENERATION GATE 02.07.2015
690 Dia.HEARTS (Kzy & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee & Jimmy Susumu
International Six Man Tag Team Match
691 MAD BLANKEY (Naruki Doi & YAMATO) & Masato Yoshino vs. Spiked Mohicans (CIMA & Ricochet) & Matt Sydal
Current Generation vs. New Generation Six Man Tag Team Match
692 Millenials (Eita & T-Hawk) & Big R Shimizu vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) & BxB Hulk

NJPW Dominion 7.5 05.07.2015
693 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
694 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
695 Kenny Omega (c) vs. KUSHIDA
NEVER Openweight Title Match
696 Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
697 The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
698 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
699 Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
700 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2003 - Tag 9
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
701 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi

NOAH Encountering Navigation 2002 - Tag 16: Come And Watch In Ariake
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
702 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Yoshinari Ogawa

Kana Produce Promania: Advance 25.02.2015
703 Kana vs. Konami Takemoto
REINA World Tag Team Title Match
704 Arisa Nakajima & Kana (c) vs. Hikaru Shida & Syuri

WAVE Second Virgin
705 Aya Mizunami vs. Yumi Ohka

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-07-06 
706 Leo, Mike, Rafy, Teelo vs Black Terry, Dr. Cerebro, Imposible, Muerte Infernal 

CZW Dojo Wars #34 01.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
707 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Frankie Pickard

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 11.01.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
708 Maximo vs. ***** Casas (w/Zacarias)

CZW New Heights 2015 11.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
709 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Tim Donst
710 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
CZW Tag Team Title Four Way Tag Team Match
711 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 06.07.2015
WWE United States Title Match
712 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

WWE Monday Night RAW #1155 13.07.2015
WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
713 Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE United States Title Match
714 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
715 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Battleground 2015 19.07.2015
716 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
717 The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
WWE United States Title Match
718 John Cena (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
719 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 1 - 20.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
720 AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
721 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi

Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015 20.07.2015
722 Dangan Hawk (Masato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk)

WAR 14.01.1998
J-1 Heavyweight Championship
723 Genichiro Tenryu vs Nobutaka Araya

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 3 - 24.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
724 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax - Block A Match
725 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax Block A Match
726 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax Block A Match
727 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax Block A Match
728 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

Caralucha Promociones (25-julio-2015)
729 Satánico vs Blue Panther, en 

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
730 Bobby Zavala, Disturbio & Virus vs. Esfinge, Guerrero Maya Jr. & ***** Casas

CMLL Super Viernes 03.07.2015
731 Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero & Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra, Rush & Thunder

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
732 Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle





Spoiler: 8 



*AUG*

hair vs hair 
733 ***** CASAS vs BESTIA SALVAJE

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
734 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)

NJPW Indicate Of Next 08.10.2001
735 Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Kensuke Sasaki
736 BATT (Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Muto) vs. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata

ZERO-ONE Genesis 2002 - Tag 7 23.05.2002
737 Sabu vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2000 - Juicio Final 17.03.2000
Mask Vs. Mask
738Atlantis vs. Villano III

IWRG Zona XXI - 39. Torneo FILL 18.02.2015
739Alas de Acero vs. Aramis vs. Black Angel vs. Black Drago vs. Voltar

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla - 62. Aniversario de la Arena Puebla 20.07.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
740King Jaguar (w/Police Man) vs. Lestat (w/Asturiano)

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Symbol - Tag 2 12.07.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
741New Wild Order (Jun Kasai & Manabu Soya) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo)
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
742Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

Stardom X Stardom 2015 - Tag 1 26.07.2015
World Of Stardom Title Match
743Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

AAA TripleMania XXIII 09.08.2015
744Daga, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Sexy Star vs. Dinastia, Drago, Goya Kong & Pimpinela Escarlata
745Los Villanos (Villano III, Villano IV & Villano V) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
746Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico) (c) vs. Angelico, Fenix & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
747Blue Demon Jr. & La Parka vs. Electroshock & El Mesias
Hair Vs. Hair Match
748Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/Fenix)
749Myzteziz vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

CZW Retribution 08.08.2015
CZW World Heavyweight Title Match
750BLK Jeez (c) vs. Matt Tremont

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 27.07.2015
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
751Maximo (w/La Mascara) (c) vs. Euforia (w/Hechicero)

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.07.2015
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
752Angel de Oro (w/Fuego) (c) vs. Polvora (w/El Barbaro Cavernario)

CMLL - 21.05.1993
CMLL World Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
753Felino (c) vs. Ciclon Ramirez

AAA Sin Limite - 29.01.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
754Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL - 03.09.1997
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
755Dr. Wagner Jr. (c) vs. Mr. Niebla

UWA - 26.01.1992
WWF Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
756Pegasus Kid (c) vs. Villano III

AAA Sin Limite 21.04.1995
WWA World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
757Juventud Guerrera (c) vs. Rey Misterio Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 06.02.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
758Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL Super Viernes - 36. Aniversario De Arena Mexico - 03.04.1992
NWA World Middleweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
759Atlantis (c) vs. La Fiera
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
760American Love Machine vs. Blue Panther

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 5 26.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
761Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
762Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
763Katsuyori Shibata vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
764AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
765Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 17 14.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
766Bad Luck Fale vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
767Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
768Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
769Kota Ibushi vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
770AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 18 15.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
771Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
772Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
773Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
774Karl Anderson vs. Satoshi Kojima
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
775Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 11.08.2015
Lightning Match
776Pegasso vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
777La Mascara vs. Volador Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Relevos Increibles Two Out Of Three Falls Match
778Diamante Azul, Shocker & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Marco Corleone, Rey Escorpion & Thunder

CMLL - 09.07.1993
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
779Ciclon Ramirez vs. Felino

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 19 16.08.2015
780Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI
G1 Climax 2015 Final Match
781Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes De Coliseo07.01.1997
CMLL World Mini Estrella Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
782Damiancito El Guerrero (c) vs. Cicloncito Ramirez

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2007 16.09.2007
AAA World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
783Chessman vs. El Mesias

Producciones Sanchez 14.08.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
784Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 8 01.08.2015
785Kota Ibushi, Mascara Dorada & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Togi Makabe & Yohei Komatsu
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
786Satoshi Kojima vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
787Karl Anderson vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
788Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
789Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
790Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada

WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn 22.08.2015
791Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
792Blake & Murphy (w/Alexa Bliss) (c) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (w/Blue Pants)
Singles Match
793Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger
Singles Match
794Baron Corbin vs. Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
795Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley
WWE NXT Title Ladder Match
796Finn Balor (c) vs. Kevin Owens

WWE SummerSlam 2015 23.08.2015
797Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
798The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
799Dolph Ziggler (w/Lana) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
800King Barrett & Stardust vs. Neville & Stephen Amell
Intercontinental Title Triple Threat Match
801Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz
802Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title / WWE United States Title Match
803John Cena (c) vs. Seth Rollins (c)
Nine Man Three Way Tag Team Elimination Match
804PCB (Becky Lynch, Charlotte & Paige) vs. Team B.A.D. (Naomi, Sasha Banks & Tamina) vs. Team Bella (Alicia Fox, Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
805Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens
806Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

WWE Monday Night RAW #1161 24.08.2015
807The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
808Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns

Chilanga Mask 16.08.2015
809Astro Rey Jr., Los Fulgores (Fulgor I & Fulgor II) & Psycho Kid vs. Extreme Fly, Luz Clarita, Rey Apocalipsis & Tony Cisneros
810Dr. Cerebro vs. Virus
811Keira vs. Zeuxis

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2015 ~From DDT With Love~ 23.08.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
812Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Stalker Ichikawa
813Kota Umeda, Mao Inoue & Mizuki Watase vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
Tag Team Gauntlet Battle Royal
814Aja Kong & Makoto Oishi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno & Great Kojika vs. Hiroshi Fukuda & Yoshihiko vs. Hoshitango & Mio Shirai vs. LiLiCo & Suguru Miyatakevs. MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) vs. Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
DDT Extreme Title Blindfold Bra Tiger Trap Match
815Antonio Honda (c) vs. Masa Takanashi
816Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo
817Genichiro Tenryu, Saki Akai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kazusada Higuchi, Meiko Satomura & Shuji Ishikawa
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
818Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
819Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi)
Singles Match
820HARASHIMA vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
821KUDO (c) vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

IWA Japan Deathmatch
822Tarzan Goto vs Cactus Jack





Spoiler: 9 



*SEP*

CMLL – 1993-10-1 
Cabellera v. Cabellera 
823Negro Casas v. La Fiera

JAPW Awaken 21.03.2015
824Chris Dickinson vs. Low Ki

NJPW New Kokugikan Densetsu ~ New Japan Pro Wrestling Explosion ~ 26.06.1990
Ten Man Two Out Of Three Falls Match
825Animal Hamaguchi, Blond Outlaws (Hiro Saito & Tatsutoshi Goto), Masanobu Kurisu & Super Strong Machine vs. Kantaro Hoshino, Kensuke Sasaki,Kuniaki Kobayashi, Riki Choshu & Shiro Koshinaka

Beyond When Satan Rules His World 26.04.2015
826Conor Claxton vs. Tracy Williams
Anything Goes Match
827Chris Dickinson vs. Nick Gage
828Ninjas With Altitude (Kitsune & Shynron) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 2 13.05.2015
829Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong
ROH World Title Match
830Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Bobby Fish
831BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)

CHIKARA Storming The Castle 25.07.2015
CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
832The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (c) vs. Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimberlee)

WWE NXT #161 26.08.2015
833Chad Gable, Dash Wilder, Jason Jordan & Scott Dawson vs. Colin Cassady, Enzo Amore & The Hype Bros (Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder)
834Carmella vs. Eva Marie
835Bull Dempsey vs. Elias Samson
836Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke vs. Emma

PWG Threemendous IV 24.07.2015
837Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
838Brian Cage vs. Johnny Gargano
839Andrew Everett vs. Rich Swann
840Tommaso Ciampa vs. Trevor Lee
841Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
842Akira Tozawa vs. Ricochet
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
843The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans

CMLL Super Viernes 23.06.1995
844Atlantis, Dos Caras & El Rayo de Jalisco Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Foreign Exchange & Miguel Perez Jr.
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
845Silver King (c) vs. Apolo Dantes

Lucha Underground #1.02 - Los Demonios 07.09.2014
846Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs. The Crew (Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
847Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Sexy Star vs. Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc
848Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 30.08.2015
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
849Dragon Lee (w/Angel de Oro) (c) vs. Kamaitachi (w/Tiger)

WWE NXT #162 13.08.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament First Round Match
850Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Neville & Solomon Crowe

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Hamburg 28.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match
851Karsten Beck (c) vs. John Klinger

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Oberhausen 29.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Three Way Match
852John Klinger (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Karsten Beck

AJPW Summer Explosion 2015 - Tag 6 29.08.2015
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
853Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. Ultimo Dragon
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
854Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (c) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori)

Lucha Underground #1.03 - Crossing The Border 12.11.2014
855El Mariachi Loco vs. Mascarita Sagrada
856Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Ricky Mandel
857Drago vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 1 04.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
858Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Morgan Webster & Pete Dunne) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
859Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Nøkken & Soldier Ant) vs. Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
860Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) vs. Crown And Court (Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) &Princess Kimberlee)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
861The Blue World Order (Big Stevie Cool, Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch &Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
862Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. Dasher's Dugout (Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
863Battle Hive (Amasis & The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant)) vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
864Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant) vs. The Snake Pit (Eddie Kingston, Ophidian & Shynron)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
865Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & The Swamp Monster)

AJPW Champion Carnival 2009 - Tag 6 12.04.2009
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
866Kaz Hayashi vs. Satoshi Kojima
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
867Keiji Muto vs. Minoru Suzuki
Champion Carnival 2009 Final Match
868Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Suzuki

NOAH Navigation With Breeze 2003 - Tag 17 06.06.2003
869Akira Taue vs. Yuji Nagata

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
870Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE NXT #131 14.01.2014
WWE NXT Title Match
871Sami Zayn (c) vs. Adrian Neville

WWE NXT #163 09.09.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
872Bull Dempsey & Tyler Breeze vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
873Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 7 29.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
874Doc Gallows vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
875Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
876Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
877AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito

K-Dojo & BJW 
Lighttubes Death Match
878TAKA Michinoku, Ito, Sasaki vs Numazawa, Takeda, Kodaka 

ROH The 100th Show
879 Six Man War 

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 2 05.09.2015
Challenge Of The Immortals Match
880Ashley Remington vs. Jaka (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
881Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
882Amasis vs. Matt Cross vs. Shynron vs. Too Cold Scorpio
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
883Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant)
Eight Man Tag Team Match
8843.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. The Flying Francis (Branden O'Connor & Matt Novak) & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
885Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
886Mark Andrews vs. Mascara Purpura vs. Ophidian vs. Pinkie Sanchez
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
887The Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) (w/UltraMantis Black) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 3 06.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
888Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster)
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
889Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Challenge Of The Immortals Eight Man Tag Team Match
890Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly, Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) & Princess Kimberlee) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) (w/Dr. Colonel Nolan Angus)
Ten Team Gauntlet Match
8913.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. Argus & Mascara Purpura vs. Battleborn (Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) (w/Kevin Condron & Troll ) vs. Bee Boy & The Genetic Grasshopper vs. Blue Meanie & Simon Dean vs. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Nøkken & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Morgan Webster &Pete Dunne vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Throwbacks(Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)
CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Title Match
892Heidi Lovelace (w/Icarus) (c) vs. The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova (w/Juan Francisco de Coronado)
Rey de Voladores 2015 Final Match
893Mark Andrews vs. Shynron
King Of Trios 2015 Final Match
894Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

WWE Night Of Champions 2015 20.09.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
895Ryback (c) vs. Kevin Owens
Singles Match
896Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
897The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
898Nikki Bella (w/Alicia Fox & Brie Bella) (c) vs. Charlotte (w/Becky Lynch & Paige)
Six Man Tag Team Match
899Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
WWE United States Title Match
900Seth Rollins (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
901Seth Rollins (c) vs. Sting

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 10 04.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
902Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
903Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
904Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
905Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 12 07.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
906Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Main Event #145 11.07.2015
907Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 15 11.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
908Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
909Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
910AJ Styles vs. Bad Luck Fale
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
911Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe

NJPW Road To Dominion - Tag 3 28.06.2015
912David Finlay vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
913Mascara Dorada vs. Yohei Komatsu
914CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

Roh gbh
915Gibson vs Danielson

Roh breakout
916Danielson vs black

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 10 25.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
917Go Shiozaki vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
918Jun Akiyama vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
919Suwama vs. Takao Omori
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
920Akebono vs. Joe Doering
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Playoff Match
921Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama
Tag Team Match
922KENSO & The Bodyguard vs. Kengo Mashimo & Zeus
Ten Man Tag Team Match
923Evolution (Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato), Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Xceed (Kotaro Suzuki & Yohei Nakajima), SUSHI, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Champion Carnival 2015 Final Match
924Akebono vs. Suwama

EVOLVE 37 10.01.2015
925Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
926Drew Galloway (c) vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE World Title Match)

BJW 04.01.2015
927Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Atsushi Maruyama & Ryuichi Kawakami
928Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
Ladder & Iron Cage Death Match
929Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto





Spoiler: 10 



*OCT*

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 2015 23.09.2015
930David Finlay, Jay White, Manabu Nakanishi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Sho Tanaka, Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
931KUSHIDA (c) vs. Kenny Omega
NEVER Openweight Title Match
932Togi Makabe (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WWE Live From MSG: Lesnar vs. Big Show 03.10.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Match
933The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
934Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show

WWE NXT #139 18.03.2015
935Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
936Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #140 25.03.2015
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
937Sasha Banks (c) vs. Alexa Bliss
WWE NXT Title Match
938Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 2015 27.09.2015
939David Finlay & Jay White vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
940BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Kenny Omega) vs. Matt Sydal & TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima)
941Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
942reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
943Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
944Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE NXT TakeOver: Respect 07.10.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
945Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
946Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan
947Asuka vs. Dana Brooke (w/Emma)
948Apollo Crews vs. Tyler Breeze
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Final Match
949Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title 30 Minute Iron Man Match
950Bayley (c) vs. Sasha Banks

WSU Power 09.05.2015
WSU Title Match
951LuFisto (c) vs. Cherry Bomb

WWE Tough Enough, August 25, 2015
952Cesaro Vs. ZZ 
953Cesaro Vs. Josh

BJW 02.02.2015
954Atsushi Maruyama & Isamu Oshita vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Toshiyuki Sakuta
Six Man Tag Team Match
955Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 1 28.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
956Aero Star vs. Brian Cage
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
957Andrew Everett vs. Biff Busick
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
958Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay
959Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
960Trent vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
961Drago vs. Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
962Fenix vs. Matt Sydal
963Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 2 29.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
964Marty Scurll vs. Rich Swann
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
965Angelico vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
966Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
967Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
968Drew Gulak vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
969Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
970Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Guerrilla Warfare Match
971Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 3 30.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
972Brian Cage vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
973Biff Busick vs. Chris Hero
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
974Marty Scurll vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
975Pentagon Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
976Mike Bailey vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
977Matt Sydal vs. Will Ospreay
978Angelico, Fenix & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
979Chris Hero vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
980Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
981Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
982Aero Star, Drew Galloway, Drew Gulak & The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Andrew Everett, Drago, Mark Andrews, Timothy Thatcher &Tommaso Ciampa
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Final Three Way Elimination Match
983Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling 2015 12.10.2015
984David Finlay, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi &Tiger Mask
985Tomoaki Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
986Kenny Omega (c) vs. Matt Sydal
NEVER Openweight Title Match
987Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
988Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
989Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. AJ Styles

WWNLive Supershow - Mercury Rising 2015 28.03.2015
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
990Drew Galloway (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (w/Ethan Page) (c)
991Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End
992Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
993Generation Next (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation

NJPW Strong Style 2001 09.04.2001
994Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kazunari Murakami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
995Scott Norton (c) vs. Kazuyuki Fujita
No Rules Match
996Kensuke Sasaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto

EVOLVE 41 17.04.2015
997Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins
EVOLVE Title #1 Contendership Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
998Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher

Smash Kicks ALS 06.06.2015
999Chris Hero vs. Samoa Joe

CMLL Super Viernes 16.10.2015
Hair Vs. Hair 
1000Demus 316 (w/Akuma) vs. Shockercito (w/Ultimo Dragoncito)
1001Bobby Z, Kamaitachi & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & Stuka Jr. (w/Ke Monito)
1002Los Ingobernables (La Sombra, Marco Corleone & Rush) vs. Maximo, Valiente & Volador Jr.
Campeon Universal Del CMLL 2015 Tournament Final 
1003Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

RPW High Stakes 2015 15.02.2015
1004AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay

Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2015 - Tag 8 23.09.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
1005Star Fire (c) vs. La Rosa Negra
1006Chelsea & Melissa vs. Alex Lee & Queen Maya
1007Act Yasukawa & Kyoko Kimura vs. Haruka Kato & Momo Watanabe
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
1008Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko
5STAR Grand Prix Final Match
1009Hudson Envy vs. Kairi Hojo

The Crash 02.10.2015
The Crash Cruiserweight Title Hardcore Match
1010Pentagon Jr. (c) vs. Bestia 666 (w/Damian 666)

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2015 ~ Open Championship - Tag 9 26.09.2015
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1011Akebono vs. Shuji Ishikawa
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1012Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Hino
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Final Match
1013Akebono vs. Jun Akiyama

DDT Who's Gonna Top? ~DDT Dramatic General Election 2015~ 27.09.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
1014Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Sanshiro Takagi
1015Gota Ihashi, Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Makoto Oishi, Saki Akai & Shunma Katsumata
1016Kazuki Hirata vs. Toru Owashi
1017Hiroshi Fukuda & Joey Ryan vs. Kota Umeda & Masa Takanashi
1018Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Ryota Nakatsu
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
1019#OhkaEmpire (Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c)
1020Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1021Yukio Sakaguchi (c) vs. Daisuke Sasaki

BJW 28.05.2015
BJW Tag Team Title Match
1022Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)

EVOLVE 43 30.05.2015
1023Mike Bailey vs. TJ Perkins
1024Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1025Drew Galloway (c) vs. Biff Busick

WSU 8th Anniversary Show 21.02.2015
WSU Title Match
1026LuFisto (c) vs. Shanna
WSU Tag Team Title Match
1027The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Rick Cataldo) (c) vs. Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee)
Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
1028Athena vs. Hania The Howling Huntress

EVOLVE 45 10.07.2015
1029Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
1030Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1031Drew Galloway (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2015 19.07.2015
1032Konosuke Takeshita & Kota Umeda vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Toru Owashi
1033Hiroshi Fukuda & Kazuki Hirata vs. Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai vs. Hoshitango & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
1034Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & Shunma Katsumata
DDT Extreme Title Fall To The Hell Match
1035Akito (c) vs. Antonio Honda
1036HARASHIMA, KUDO & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno, Isami Kodaka & MIKAMI
1037Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
1038Shigehiro Irie vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

WWE Hell In A Cell 2015 25.10.2015
WWE United States Title Match
1039John Cena (c) vs. Alberto Del Rio (w/Zeb Colter)
Hell In A Cell Match
1040Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns
WWE Tag Team Title Match
1041The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
1042Charlotte (c) vs. Nikki Bella
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
1043Seth Rollins (c) vs. Kane
WWE Intercontinental Title Match
1044Kevin Owens (c) vs. Ryback
Hell In A Cell Match
1045Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

AAW Take No Prisoners 2015 01.05.2015
AAW Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match
1046Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Josh Alexander vs. Samoa Joe

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2010 Summer Vacation 25.07.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1047Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT DDT Special 2010 24.10.2010
1048Antonio Honda & Kenny Omega vs. Keisuke Ishii & Yoshihiko
1049Hikaru Sato vs. Kota Ibushi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1050HARASHIMA (c) vs. Danshoku Dino

DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 14.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1051HARASHIMA (c) vs. Hikaru Sato

DDT Non-Fix 11.17 17.11.2010
1052Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs. Shit Heart Foundation (Hikaru Sato & Tomomitsu Matsunaga)

DDT God Bless DDT 2010 28.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1053Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Dick Togo

DDT Sweet Dreams 30.01.2011
KO-D Openweight Title / KO-D Interim Openweight Title Match Unification Match
1054Antonio Honda (c) vs. Dick Togo (c)

DDT Into The Fight 2011 27.02.2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1055Dick Togo (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT Judgement 2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1056Dick Togo (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

03-01-97
1057TogovsYakushiji

AAA Heroes Inmortales IX 04.10.2015
AAA Reina de Reinas Title Five Way Match
1058Taya Valkyrie (c) vs. Goya Kong vs. Lady Shani vs. La Hiedra vs. Maravilla
AAA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match
1059Los Perros del Mal (Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr.) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Daga & Steve Pain
Tag Team Match
1060Brian Cage & El Mesias vs. Drago & Fenix
Copa Antonio Pena 2015 Royal Rumble Match
1061Aero Star vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Cibernetico vs. Electroshock vs. Hijo de Pirata Morgan vs. La Parka vs. Nino Hamburguesa vs.Taurus
Six Man Tag Team Match
1062El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Myzteziz vs. Garza Jr., Psycho Clown & Rey Mysterio Jr.
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
1063El Patron Alberto (w/Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Johnny Mundo (w/Brian Cage)



Total: *1063*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of November

NXT 11/4 - 4 matches (Asuka/Cameron, Dempsey/Dawkins, Marie/Marley, Crews/Balor)

NXT 11/11 - 3 matches (6-person tag, Jax/Deonna, Dash and Dawson/Vaudevillians)

Attitude Era Vol 2 - 28 matches (Hart/Michaels, Outlaws/Jack and Charlie, Rock/Shamrock, 6-man tag, Mankind/Kane, Venis and Taka/Kai en Tai, Austin/Shamrock, Snow/Slaughter, 6-man, Rock/X-Pac, Godfather and Venis/Brown and Henry, HHH/Edge, Austin/Kane, Holly/Gunn, Handicap, Goldust/Godfather, Hardys/E and C, Rock/Undertaker, Test/Jarrett, Acolytes/Kane and X-Pac, Triple Threat, Jericho/Angle, Guerrero/Malenko, Rock and Lita/Angle and McMahon, Triple Threat, Brisco/Holly, Brisco/Patterson, Rock and Lita/HHH and Stratus)

Total for first half of November - 35 matches
Year to date total - 563 total


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1486 Matches as of 11/15/15



n1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 71[/URL] )
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] )
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8 )
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #4 6)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 00)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1216. The Singh Warriors vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1217. Veda Scott vs Athena for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1218. Davey Vega vs BJ Whitmer for the AIW Intense Title (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1219. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in an I Quit Match (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1220. To Infinity & Beyond vs Hot Sauce Entertainment for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1221. Candice LeRae vs Cedric Alexander vs ACH vs Tyler Thomas vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1222. Tim Donst vs Nick Gage (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1223. Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1224. The Dudes on TV vs Team AIW in a Cleveland Street Fight (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1225. The Addiction vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1226. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1227. J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1228. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1229. War Machine vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1230. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1231. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1232. The Briscoes vs The All Night Express (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1233. Cedric Alexander vs Moose in a No DQ Match (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1234. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1235. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1236. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1237. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1238. Ryback vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1239. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1240. The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1241. Nikki Bella vs Charlotte for the Divas Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1244. The Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1245. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1246. Seth Rollins vs Sting for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
1247. Tye Dillinger vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1248. Solomon Crowe vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1249. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin & Rhino (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1250. Bayley vs Sara Dobson (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1251. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1252. Orange Cassidy vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1253. Alex Reynolds vs Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1254. Gran Akuma vs Dave Cole vs Fluffy vs Buxx Belmar for the ISW Other Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1255. Steve Corino vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1256. Kimber Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1257. The Colony vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1258. Donovan Dijak vs Jack Conner (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1259. Moose & Black Baron vs Worst Case Scenario (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1260. JT Dunn vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1261. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1262. Caprice Coleman vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1263. The Briscoes & Hirooko Goto vs Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09
1264. Carmella vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1265. Tyler Breeze vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1266. The Vaudevilains vs Blake & Murphy for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1267. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/26/97)
1268. Bret Hart vs "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WCW "Slamboree" 5/17/98)
1269. Chris Jericoho vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Hog Wild" 1998)
1270. Goldberg vs DDP for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/25/98)
1271. Ultramantis Black vs Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1272. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1273. Jaka, Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1274. Chuck Taylor & Swamp Monster vs The Batiri (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1275. Soldier Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1276. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1277. Mandy Leon vs Deonna Purazzo (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1278. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1279. Amasis vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1280. The Gentleman's Club vs The Arcane Horde (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1281. Silver Ant vs Jaka (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1282. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1283. Devastation Corporation, Hallowicked & Frightmar vs The Colony & N_R_G (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1284. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1285. Apollo Crews vs Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1286. Emma & Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay & Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1287. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1288. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 31)
1289. James Raideen vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 31)
1290. The Juicy Product & Jesus de Leon vs Los Ben Dejos & Linnce Dorado (EVOLVE 31)
1291. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal (EVOLVE 31)
1292. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 31)
1293. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 31)
1294. Matt Sydal vs KUSHIDA (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1295. Moose vs Will Ferrara vs Adam Page vs Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1296. Adam Cole vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1297. Los Ice Creams vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & Prakash Sabar vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak vs Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1298. Mark Andrews vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1299. Frightmare & Blind Rage vs Fire Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1300. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs The Batiri & Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1301. Worker Ant vs Soldier Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1302. The Devastation Corporation vs N_R_G for the Campeones des Parejas (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1303. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1304. Drew Gulak vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 32)
1305. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 32)
1306. Johnny Gargano vs Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 32)
1307. Chris Hero vs Rich Swann (EVOLVE 32)
1308. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1309. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1310. Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1311. Dana Brooke vs Asuka (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1312. Apollo Crews vs Tyler Breeze (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1313. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Rhyno & Baron Corbin (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1314. Bayley vs Sasha Banks in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1315. Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro TV #2 )
1316. Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay vs Rich Swann for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro "Okada vs Aries" 10/19/14)
1317. Anthony Nese vs Lince Dorado (EVOLVE 33)
1318. Caleb Konley vs Chris Hero (EVOLVE 33)
1319. Timothy Thatcher vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 33)
1320. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 33)
1321. Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 33)
1322. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 33)
1323. Juan Francisco de Coronado, Prakash Sabar & Mr. Azerbaijan vs Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1324. Blind Rage vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1325. Dasher Hatfield, Hype Rockwell & Kodama vs Mr. Touchdown, Race Jaxon & Obariyon (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1326. Oleg the Usurper vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1327. Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster & Jaka vs Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Swamp Monster (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1328. Icarus vs Hallowicked for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1329. The Briscoes vs The Time Splitters (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1330. Kazuchika Okada vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1331. Randy Orton & Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus & Rusev (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1332. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1333. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1334. Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1335. KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Junors XXII Finals)
1336. Matt Sydal, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Kenny Omega, Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1337. reDRagon vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1338. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico (ROH "Salvation" 7/24/10)
1339. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli in a 30-Minute Iron Man Match (WXW "100" 2/7/09)
1340. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Bryan Danielson (WXW "16 Carat Gold 2009: Day 2" 3/7/09)
1341. Zack Sabre Jr. vs TJP for the WXW World Lightweight Championship (WXW "The Vision" 3/13/10)
1342. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Mascara Dorado vs Jay White, Juice Robinson, David Finlay, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu (NJPW "King of Pro Wrestling" 10/12/15)
1343. Aero Star vs Brian Cage (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1344. Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1345. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1346. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs Jack Evans & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1347. Trent? vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1348. Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1349. Fenix vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1350. Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs Tommy End, Marty Scurrl & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1351. Gregory Iron vs Annie Social (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1352. To Infinity & Beyond vs Sugar & Spice for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1353. Ethan Page vs Allysin Kay (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1354. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1355. Athena vs LuFisto for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1356. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1357. Nia Jax vs Evie (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1358. #1 Contenders Battle Royale (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1359. Marty Scurrl vs Rich Swann (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1360. Angelico vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1361. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1362. Aero Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Drago (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1363. Tommy End vs Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1364. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1365. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1366. Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee in Guerilla Warfare (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1367. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1368. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1369. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1370. Pentagon Jr. vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1371. Mike Bailey vs Tommy End (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1372. Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1373. Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fenix & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1374. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1375. Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1376. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1377. Mark Andrews, Tommaso Ciampa, Drago, Andrew Everett & Timothy Thatcher vs Chuck Taylor, Trent?, Aero Star, Drew Galloway & Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1378. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1379. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1380. Beer City Bruiser & Silas Young vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1381. Jay Lethal vs Takkaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1382. Asuka vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1383. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1384. James Storm vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1385. Peyton Royce vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1386. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1387. Louis Lyndon vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1388. Eddie Kingston vs Mia Yim (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1389. Mad Man Pondo vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson in a No DQ Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1390. Rickey Shane Page vs Veda Scott in a Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1391. Eddie Edwards vs Tyler Black (ROH "Champions Challenge" 8/27/10)
1392. The Addiction vs The All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1393. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page in a No Holds Barred Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1394. Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1395. Paige vs Nikki Bella (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1396. Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1397. Undertaker & Nathan Jones vs A-Train & Big Show (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1398. Victoria vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz for the Women's Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1399. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros vs Chris Benoit & Rhyno for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1400. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1401. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1402. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1403. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1404. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1405. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1406. Emma vs Shazza (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1407. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1408. Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1409. Tyler Breeze vs Samoa Joe (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1410. Moose vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1411. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1412. reDRagon & Michael Elgin vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1413. Angelico vs Matt Cross vs Fenix vs Seiya Sanada (The Crash 2015)
1414. Jonathan Gresham vs Shaheem Ali (ROH Future of Honor Youtube Match)
1415. Takaaki Watanabe vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1416. Nation of Intoxication vs Team Pazuzu (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1417. Tracy Williams vs Conor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1418. Symbiote vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1419. Garden State Gods vs Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1420.Heidi Lovelace vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1421. Nick Gage vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1422. War Machine vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1423. The Hooligans vs Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1424. Eddie Kingston vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1425. The Young Bucks vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1426. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1427. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1428. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1429. Lucha Dragons vs King Barrett & Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1430. Paige vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1431. Roman Reigns, The Usos, Dean Ambrose & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens & The New Day (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1432. Asuke vs Cameron (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1433. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1434. Eva Marie vs Marley (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1435. Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1436. Leah Von Dutch vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson (ROH "Women of Honor Wednesday" Match)
1437. The Young Bucks vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1438. The Young Bucks vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1439. Roderick Strong vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1440. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1441. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1442. The Usos vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1443. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Soldier Ant & Jakob Hammermeir (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1444. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1445. Chuck Taylor vs Proletariar Boar of Moldova (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1446. Ashley Remington vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1447. Eddie Kingston, Shynron & Argus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1448. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Amasis (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1449. Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka vs Ultramantis Black, Oleg the Usurper & Obariyon (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1450. The Wyatt Family vs Lucha Dragons & Primetime Players (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1451. King Barrett vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1452. Natalya vs Tamina (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1453. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1454. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (ROH "Glory by Honor" 10/5/02)
1455. Tyler Thomas vs Alex Daniels (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1456.Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1457. Eddie Kingston vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1458. To Infinity & Beyond vs Colt Cabana & Chuck Taylor for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1459. Davey Vega vs Frankie Finn vs Joshua Singh vs Gregory Iron vs Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1460. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs Nation of Intoxication (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1461. Athena vs Candice LeRae for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1462. Athena vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1463. Bob Holly vs Tim Donst (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1464. Rickey Shane Page vs Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1465. Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews (Attack! Pro Wresling)
1466. El Ligero vs Rich Swann (TIDAL Wrestling)
1467. Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Southside Wrestling Entertainment)
1468. Kay Lee Ray vs Addy Star vs Chardonnay (Empress Pro Wrestling)
1469. Jimmy Havoc vs Sammy Smooth (IPW:UK "Future 8")
1470. Adam Cole vs Dave Mastiff (Preston City Wrestling "Supershow of Honor: Night One")
1471. Big Daddy Walter & Hot & Spicy vs Cerebrus (Westside Xtreme Wrestling)
1472. The Hunter Brothers vs The American Wolves (Fight Club Pro)
1473. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommaso Ciampa (PROGRESS Wrestling)
1474. Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open the Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate "The Gate of Destiny" 11/1/15)
1475. Samoa Joe vs DIJAK (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1476. Big Show vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1477. Kevin Owens vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1478. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1479. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1480. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1481. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1482. Braun Strowman vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1483. Neville vs King Barrett (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1484. Kalisto vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1485. Alberto Del Rio vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1486. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)



I have already watched over 100 more matches than last year. Just about 300 more to go to beat how many I watched in 2013.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Updated my list for November. I've passed last years total but still 600 short of my 2013 record so won't be getting close to that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Second half of November

King of Trios 2015 N1 - 8 matches (Nations/Attack, Fight Club/DBK, Arcane/Crown and Court, Dev Corp/BWO, Battleborn/Dugout, Bullet Club/Battle Hive, Warriors/Snake Pit, AAA/Gentlemen)

NXT 11/18 - 5 matches (Jax/Carmella, Gable and Jordan/Ascension, Emma/Kay, Dash and Dawson/Hollis and Skylar, Bayley/Bliss)

King of Trios 2015 N2 - 8 matches (Jaka/Remington, Fight Club/Nations, 4-way, AAA/Warriors, 8-man tag, Bullet Club/Battleborn, 4-way, Dev Corp/Arcane)

Survivor Series 2015 - 8 matches (Reigns/Del Rio, Armbrose/Owens, Elimination, Charlotte/Paige, Breeze/Ziggler, Undertaker and Kane/Wyatt and Harper, Reigns/Ambrose, Sheamus/Reigns)

King of Trios 2015 N3 - 7 matches (AAA/Dev Corp, Bullet Club/Fight Club, 8-person tag, Tag Gauntlet, Lovelace/Moldova, Andrews/Shynron, AAA/Bullet Club)

NXT 11/25 - 3 matches (Dash and Dawson/Vaudevillians, Crews/Sorenson, Bayley/Marie)

Total for second half of November - 39 matches
Year to Date Total - 602 total


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1585 Matches as of 12/2/14



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 71[/URL] )
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Alive and Kicking&#8 221
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & &#8 220;Big Mac&#8 221; Sampson Walker (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH &#8 220;Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton&#8 221; 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX &#8 220;The Battle Lines Are Drawn&#8 221; 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
614. World&#8 217;s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG &#8 220;Don&#8 217;t Sweat the Technique&#8 221; 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT &#8 220;Takeover: Unstoppable&#8 221; 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara &#8 220;Tomorrow Never Dies&#8 221; Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH &#8 220;Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta&#8 221; 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH &#8 220;International Challenge&#8 221; 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH &#8 220;Bedlam in Beantown&#8 221; 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH &#8 220;Death Before Dishonor VI&#8 221; 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] )
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen&#8 217;s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Tournament for Tomorrow III&#8 221
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara &#8 220;A New Start&#8 221; 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW &#8 220;Charge It to the Underhills&#8 221; )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH &#8 220;A Cut Above&#8 221; 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro &#8 220;Summer Sizzler 2014&#8 221
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O&#8 217;Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8 )
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Ends Meet&#8 221
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH &#8 220;Glory by Honor XIII&#8 221; 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in &#8 220;One Show, One Match&#8 221; for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World&#8 217;s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Milwaukee&#8 221; 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling &#8 220;Destination X&#8 221; 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE &#8 220;Beast in the East&#8 221; 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH &#8 220;Conquest Tour: Chicago&#8 221; 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky&#8 217;s Full-Nelson Challenge (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (&#8 220;House of Hardcore VI&#8 221; 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling &#8 220;Hit and Run&#8 221
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara &#8 220;National Pro Wrestling Day 2015&#8 221; 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH &#8 220;Final Countdown Tour: Boston&#8 221; 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #4 6)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty &#8 220;The Moth&#8 221; Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 00)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1216. The Singh Warriors vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1217. Veda Scott vs Athena for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1218. Davey Vega vs BJ Whitmer for the AIW Intense Title (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1219. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in an I Quit Match (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1220. To Infinity & Beyond vs Hot Sauce Entertainment for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1221. Candice LeRae vs Cedric Alexander vs ACH vs Tyler Thomas vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1222. Tim Donst vs Nick Gage (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1223. Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1224. The Dudes on TV vs Team AIW in a Cleveland Street Fight (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1225. The Addiction vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1226. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1227. J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1228. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1229. War Machine vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1230. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1231. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1232. The Briscoes vs The All Night Express (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1233. Cedric Alexander vs Moose in a No DQ Match (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1234. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1235. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1236. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1237. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1238. Ryback vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1239. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1240. The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1241. Nikki Bella vs Charlotte for the Divas Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1244. The Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1245. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1246. Seth Rollins vs Sting for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
1247. Tye Dillinger vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1248. Solomon Crowe vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1249. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin & Rhino (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1250. Bayley vs Sara Dobson (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1251. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1252. Orange Cassidy vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1253. Alex Reynolds vs Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1254. Gran Akuma vs Dave Cole vs Fluffy vs Buxx Belmar for the ISW Other Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1255. Steve Corino vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1256. Kimber Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1257. The Colony vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1258. Donovan Dijak vs Jack Conner (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1259. Moose & Black Baron vs Worst Case Scenario (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1260. JT Dunn vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1261. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1262. Caprice Coleman vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1263. The Briscoes & Hirooko Goto vs Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09
1264. Carmella vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1265. Tyler Breeze vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1266. The Vaudevilains vs Blake & Murphy for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1267. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/26/97)
1268. Bret Hart vs "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WCW "Slamboree" 5/17/98)
1269. Chris Jericoho vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Hog Wild" 1998)
1270. Goldberg vs DDP for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/25/98)
1271. Ultramantis Black vs Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1272. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1273. Jaka, Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1274. Chuck Taylor & Swamp Monster vs The Batiri (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1275. Soldier Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1276. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1277. Mandy Leon vs Deonna Purazzo (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1278. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1279. Amasis vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1280. The Gentleman's Club vs The Arcane Horde (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1281. Silver Ant vs Jaka (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1282. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1283. Devastation Corporation, Hallowicked & Frightmar vs The Colony & N_R_G (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1284. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1285. Apollo Crews vs Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1286. Emma & Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay & Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1287. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1288. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 31)
1289. James Raideen vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 31)
1290. The Juicy Product & Jesus de Leon vs Los Ben Dejos & Linnce Dorado (EVOLVE 31)
1291. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal (EVOLVE 31)
1292. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 31)
1293. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 31)
1294. Matt Sydal vs KUSHIDA (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1295. Moose vs Will Ferrara vs Adam Page vs Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1296. Adam Cole vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1297. Los Ice Creams vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & Prakash Sabar vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak vs Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1298. Mark Andrews vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1299. Frightmare & Blind Rage vs Fire Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1300. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs The Batiri & Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1301. Worker Ant vs Soldier Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1302. The Devastation Corporation vs N_R_G for the Campeones des Parejas (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1303. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1304. Drew Gulak vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 32)
1305. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 32)
1306. Johnny Gargano vs Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 32)
1307. Chris Hero vs Rich Swann (EVOLVE 32)
1308. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1309. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1310. Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1311. Dana Brooke vs Asuka (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1312. Apollo Crews vs Tyler Breeze (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1313. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Rhyno & Baron Corbin (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1314. Bayley vs Sasha Banks in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1315. Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro TV #2 )
1316. Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay vs Rich Swann for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro "Okada vs Aries" 10/19/14)
1317. Anthony Nese vs Lince Dorado (EVOLVE 33)
1318. Caleb Konley vs Chris Hero (EVOLVE 33)
1319. Timothy Thatcher vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 33)
1320. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 33)
1321. Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 33)
1322. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 33)
1323. Juan Francisco de Coronado, Prakash Sabar & Mr. Azerbaijan vs Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1324. Blind Rage vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1325. Dasher Hatfield, Hype Rockwell & Kodama vs Mr. Touchdown, Race Jaxon & Obariyon (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1326. Oleg the Usurper vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1327. Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster & Jaka vs Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Swamp Monster (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1328. Icarus vs Hallowicked for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1329. The Briscoes vs The Time Splitters (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1330. Kazuchika Okada vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1331. Randy Orton & Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus & Rusev (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1332. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1333. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1334. Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1335. KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Junors XXII Finals)
1336. Matt Sydal, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Kenny Omega, Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1337. reDRagon vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1338. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico (ROH "Salvation" 7/24/10)
1339. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli in a 30-Minute Iron Man Match (WXW "100" 2/7/09)
1340. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Bryan Danielson (WXW "16 Carat Gold 2009: Day 2" 3/7/09)
1341. Zack Sabre Jr. vs TJP for the WXW World Lightweight Championship (WXW "The Vision" 3/13/10)
1342. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Mascara Dorado vs Jay White, Juice Robinson, David Finlay, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu (NJPW "King of Pro Wrestling" 10/12/15)
1343. Aero Star vs Brian Cage (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1344. Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1345. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1346. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs Jack Evans & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1347. Trent? vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1348. Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1349. Fenix vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1350. Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs Tommy End, Marty Scurrl & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1351. Gregory Iron vs Annie Social (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1352. To Infinity & Beyond vs Sugar & Spice for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1353. Ethan Page vs Allysin Kay (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1354. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1355. Athena vs LuFisto for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1356. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1357. Nia Jax vs Evie (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1358. #1 Contenders Battle Royale (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1359. Marty Scurrl vs Rich Swann (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1360. Angelico vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1361. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1362. Aero Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Drago (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1363. Tommy End vs Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1364. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1365. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1366. Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee in Guerilla Warfare (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1367. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1368. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1369. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1370. Pentagon Jr. vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1371. Mike Bailey vs Tommy End (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1372. Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1373. Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fenix & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1374. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1375. Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1376. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1377. Mark Andrews, Tommaso Ciampa, Drago, Andrew Everett & Timothy Thatcher vs Chuck Taylor, Trent?, Aero Star, Drew Galloway & Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1378. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1379. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1380. Beer City Bruiser & Silas Young vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1381. Jay Lethal vs Takkaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1382. Asuka vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1383. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1384. James Storm vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1385. Peyton Royce vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1386. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1387. Louis Lyndon vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1388. Eddie Kingston vs Mia Yim (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1389. Mad Man Pondo vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson in a No DQ Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1390. Rickey Shane Page vs Veda Scott in a Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1391. Eddie Edwards vs Tyler Black (ROH "Champions Challenge" 8/27/10)
1392. The Addiction vs The All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1393. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page in a No Holds Barred Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1394. Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1395. Paige vs Nikki Bella (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1396. Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1397. Undertaker & Nathan Jones vs A-Train & Big Show (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1398. Victoria vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz for the Women's Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1399. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros vs Chris Benoit & Rhyno for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1400. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1401. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1402. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1403. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1404. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1405. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1406. Emma vs Shazza (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1407. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1408. Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1409. Tyler Breeze vs Samoa Joe (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1410. Moose vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1411. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1412. reDRagon & Michael Elgin vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1413. Angelico vs Matt Cross vs Fenix vs Seiya Sanada (The Crash 2015)
1414. Jonathan Gresham vs Shaheem Ali (ROH Future of Honor Youtube Match)
1415. Takaaki Watanabe vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1416. Nation of Intoxication vs Team Pazuzu (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1417. Tracy Williams vs Conor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1418. Symbiote vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1419. Garden State Gods vs Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1420.Heidi Lovelace vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1421. Nick Gage vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1422. War Machine vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1423. The Hooligans vs Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1424. Eddie Kingston vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1425. The Young Bucks vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1426. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1427. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1428. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1429. Lucha Dragons vs King Barrett & Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1430. Paige vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1431. Roman Reigns, The Usos, Dean Ambrose & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens & The New Day (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1432. Asuke vs Cameron (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1433. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1434. Eva Marie vs Marley (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1435. Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1436. Leah Von Dutch vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson (ROH "Women of Honor Wednesday" Match)
1437. The Young Bucks vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1438. The Young Bucks vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1439. Roderick Strong vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1440. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1441. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1442. The Usos vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1443. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Soldier Ant & Jakob Hammermeir (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1444. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1445. Chuck Taylor vs Proletariar Boar of Moldova (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1446. Ashley Remington vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1447. Eddie Kingston, Shynron & Argus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1448. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Amasis (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1449. Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka vs Ultramantis Black, Oleg the Usurper & Obariyon (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1450. The Wyatt Family vs Lucha Dragons & Primetime Players (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1451. King Barrett vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1452. Natalya vs Tamina (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1453. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1454. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (ROH "Glory by Honor" 10/5/02)
1455. Tyler Thomas vs Alex Daniels (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1456.Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1457. Eddie Kingston vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1458. To Infinity & Beyond vs Colt Cabana & Chuck Taylor for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1459. Davey Vega vs Frankie Finn vs Joshua Singh vs Gregory Iron vs Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1460. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs Nation of Intoxication (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1461. Athena vs Candice LeRae for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1462. Athena vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1463. Bob Holly vs Tim Donst (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1464. Rickey Shane Page vs Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1465. Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews (Attack! Pro Wresling)
1466. El Ligero vs Rich Swann (TIDAL Wrestling)
1467. Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Southside Wrestling Entertainment)
1468. Kay Lee Ray vs Addy Star vs Chardonnay (Empress Pro Wrestling)
1469. Jimmy Havoc vs Sammy Smooth (IPW:UK "Future 8")
1470. Adam Cole vs Dave Mastiff (Preston City Wrestling "Supershow of Honor: Night One")
1471. Big Daddy Walter & Hot & Spicy vs Cerebrus (Westside Xtreme Wrestling)
1472. The Hunter Brothers vs The American Wolves (Fight Club Pro)
1473. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommaso Ciampa (PROGRESS Wrestling)
1474. Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open the Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate "The Gate of Destiny" 11/1/15)
1475. Samoa Joe vs DIJAK (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1476. Big Show vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1477. Kevin Owens vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1478. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1479. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1480. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1481. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1482. Braun Strowman vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1483. Neville vs King Barrett (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1484. Kalisto vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1485. Alberto Del Rio vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1486. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1487. Alexa Bliss, Blake & Murphy vs Bayley & The Hype Bros (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1488. Nia Jax vs Deonna (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1489. The Vaudevillains vs Dash & Dawson for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1490. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 3/8/15)
1491. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1492. Caprice Coleman vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1493. The Briscoes vs All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1494. Death by Elbow vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1495. The Beaver Boys & Rex Lawless vs Ryan Galeone & Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1496. Eddie Edwards vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1497.The Kingdom vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1498. Shynron vs Kimber Lee for the CLL World Title Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1499. The Hooligans vs Matt Tremont & Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1500. Nick Gage vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1501. Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1502. Chris Dickinson vs Samoa Joe (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1503. Beyond Originals vs Crusade for Change in a War Games Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1504. Kevin Owens vs Neville (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1505. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1506. Cesaro vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1507. Alberto Del Rio vs Kalisto (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1508. Nia Jax vs Carmella (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1509. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1510. Emma vs Mary-Kate (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1511. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs Corey Hollis & John Skyler (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1512. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1513. The Young Bucks vs Alberto El Patron & Rey Mysterio (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1514. War Machine vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1515. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Lee Davidson (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1516. The Kingdom vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1517. The Miz vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 11/19/15)
1518. The Dudley Boyz, Neville, Goldust & Titus O'Neil vs The Ascension, Stardust, Bo Dallas & The Miz (WWE Survivor Series Kickoff Show 11/22/15)
1519. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1520. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1521. Ryback, The Usos & Luchas Dragons vs The New Day, Sheamus & King Barrett (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1522. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1523. Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1524. The Undertaker & Kane vs Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1525. Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1526. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1527. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs The Dudley Boyz (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1528. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1529. Neville vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1530. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1531. Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler vs Kevin Owens & Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1532. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1533. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1534. Apollo Crews vs Jesse Sorenson (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1535. Bayley vs Eva Marie for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1536. The Kingdom vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1537. Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1538. Team Pazuzu vs Beyond Originals (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1539. David Starr vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1540. Da Hit Squad vs The Hooligans (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1541. Biff Busick vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1542. Death by Elbow vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1543. Nick Gage vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1544. Chris Dickinson & Heidi Lovelace vs Shynron & Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1545. Paul London vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1546. Mike Bailey vs Danny Cannon (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1547. The Kingdom vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1548. Da Hoodz vs Garden State Gods vs Symbiote vs Anthony Stone & Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1549. Johnny Gargano vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1550. Beaver Boys vs Ryan Galeone & Brian Myers (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1551. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Casket Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1552. AR Fox vs Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1553. Best Friends vs Dan Barry & Dick Justice (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1554. Donovan Dijak vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1555. Team Pazuzu vs Shynron, Eddie Kingston, Nick Gage & Da Hit Squad (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1556. Kimber Lee vs Heidi Lovelace (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1557. Young Bucks vs Death by Elbow (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1558. Moose vs Dominick Carter (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1559. Moose & Michael Elgin vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1560. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1561. The Dudley Boyz vs Braun Strowman & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1562. Paige vs Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1563. Jack Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1564. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1565. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1566. Eddie Edwards vs Colt Cabana (ROH "Tag Wars 2010" 8/28/10)
1567. Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Fade to Black" 9/10/10)
1568. Amasis vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1569. Ophidian & Argus vs Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1570. Kevin Condron vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1571. Princess Kimber Lee vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1572. Dasher Hatfield vs Blaster McMassive (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1573. Austin Aries vs Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling 11/25/15)
1574. Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Walking on Pins and Needles" 3/13/10)
1575. Samoa Joe vs Warbeard Hanson (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1576. Cherry Bomb vs Tessa Blanchard for the WSU World Championship (WSU "Control" 7/11/15)
1577. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1578. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1579. Ryback vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1580. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz & Tommy Dreamer (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1581. The Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1582. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1583. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1584. The New Day & The League of Nations vs Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler: November



*** NOVEMBER ***


(14/11/2015)

- WWE No Way Out 2004 (15/02/2004)
594. Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar


(15/11/2015)

- WWE WrestleMania 20 (14/03/2004)
595. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle


(17/11/2015)

- ICW Fear & Loathing VIII (15/11/2015)
596. Stevie Boy vs. Davey Boy
597. Joe Hendry, Kenny Williams & Noam Dar vs. Doug Williams, Liam Thomson & Lionheart
598. Kay Lee Ray vs. Nikki Storm vs. Viper
599. Joe Coffey vs. Rhino
600. Jackie Polo & Mark Coffey vs. Kid Fite & Sha Samuels
601. Michael Dante, Tommy End & Mikey Whiplash vs. BT Gunn, Chris Renfrew & Wolfgang
602. Big Damo vs. Jack Jester
603. Drew Galloway vs. Grado


(23/11/2015)

- WWE Survivor Series 2015 (22/11/2015)
604. Roman Reigns vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens
606. Ryback, Lucha Dragons & The Usos vs. The New Day, Sheamus & King Barrett
607. Tyler Breeze vs. Dolph Ziggler
608. The Undertaker & Kane vs. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper
609. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose
610. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus



610 at the end of November.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was 627 last year. So I'll beat that this year. Yeah me!


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3 



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)





Spoiler: 5 



*MAY*

DDT Judgment 2015 29.03.2015
500 MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. Hoshitango & Toru Owashi
KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match
501 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
502 Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Extreme Title Total Count Iron Man Match
503 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
DDT Extreme Title One Count Match
504 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
505 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine

Stardom The Hightest 2015 29.03.2015
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
506 Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
507 Io Shirai vs. Takumi Iroha
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
508 Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo

DDT Max Bump 2015 29.04.2015
509 Shunma Katsumata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
510 Akito, Kazuki Hirata, Makoto Oishi & Soma Takao vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Brother Tommy & Takayuki Ueki
511 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi)
Nine Man Right To Challenge Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal
512 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Danshoku Jinsei, DJ Nira, Hiroshi Fukuda, Hoshitango, MIKAMI, Saki Akai, Suguru Miyatake & Yasu Urano
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
513 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
514 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. HARASHIMA

WAVE Second Virgin 11.02.2015
Regina Di WAVE Title Match
515 Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Ayako Hamada

Stardom Ryogoku Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 23.04.2015
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
516 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
517 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
518 Chelsea vs. Kris Wolf
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
519 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kyoko Kimura
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
520 Mayu Iwatani vs. Thunder Rosa
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
521 Haruka Kato vs. Kairi Hojo
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
522 Mayu Iwatani vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
523 Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
524 Chelsea vs. Io Shirai
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
525 Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
526 Kairi Hojo vs. Koguma
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Final Match
527 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2015 03.05.2015
528 Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi
529 Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito
530 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
531 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
532 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
533 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) & Amber Gallows vs. The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
534 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
535 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
536 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto

WWE Monday Night RAW #1145 04.05.2015
537 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
538 John Cena (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 29.04.2015
NEVER Openweight Title Match
539 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

BJW 28.04.2015
540 Isamu Oshita & Tatsuo Omori vs. Toshiyuki Sakuta & Yoshihisa Uto
541 Atsushi Maruyama & Shinobu vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
542 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi, Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
543 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto
544 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Great Kojika
545 Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
546 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2015 05.05.2015
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
547 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Cyber Kong
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
548 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & Masaaki Mochizuki
Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk Six Way Match
549 CIMA vs. Kzy vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk vs. YAMATO

WWE Monday Night RAW #1146 11.05.2015
550 Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
551 Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow

CZW Proving Grounds 2015 09.05.2015
552 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
553 Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee
Conor Claxton's Death Match Trial Series Panes Of Glass Death Match
554 Conor Claxton vs. Danny Havoc

AWA May 31, 1986
555 Stan Hansen vs. Curt Hennig 

IMPACT Wrestling #563: Hardcore Justice 16.03.2015
Steel Pipe On A Pole Match
556 Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki

CHIKARA Afternoon Delight 06.04.2015
CHIKARA Grand Title Match
557 Icarus (c) vs. Hallowicked

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 03.05.2015
Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
558 Titan (w/Esfinge) (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (w/Okumura)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique 03.04.2015
559 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage
560 Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee
561 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
562 Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
563 ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa
564 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
565 Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
566 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

WWE Payback 2015 17.05.2015
567 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
568 The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
569 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback
WWE United States Title I Quit Match
570 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
571 Naomi & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
572 King Barrett vs. Neville
WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
573 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable 20.05.2015
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match
574 Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
Tag Team Match
575 Bayley & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma
Singles Match
576 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
577 Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella)
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
578 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title Match
579 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XXII - Tag 1 22.05.2015
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
580 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
581 Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay Jr.
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
582 Chase Owens vs. El Barbaro Cavernario
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
583 KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
584 Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Triumph 05.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Cruiserweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
585 Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Tanaka
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
586 Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Ryota Hama

Dradition Fight Of Kings 11.05.2015
587 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Royal Battle Weekend - Tag 1 16.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Title #1 Contender Four Way Match
588 KAI vs. Manabu Soya vs. Masayuki Kono vs. Shuji Kondo

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 19.05.2015
Lightning Match
589 Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
590 Angel de Oro, Fuego & Stuka Jr. vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno

CMLL 2015/4/28 
591 Atlantis, Blue Panther, Dragon Lee vs. ***** Casas, Shocker, Vangelis

CMLL - 03.03.2015
592 Los Divinos Laguneros (Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr. & The Panther) vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus 

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 - Tag 1 15.05.2015
593 Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)
594 ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
ROH World Television Title Match
595 Jay Lethal (w/Donovan Dijak) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
596 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. Roderick Strong, The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe& Mark Briscoe) & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 1 12.05.2015
597 Delirious vs. Gedo
598 KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
599 Jay Lethal (w/J. Diesel & Truth Martini) vs. Takaaki Watanabe

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
600 Atsushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishimori & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
601 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Psycho Clown
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
602 Brian Cage vs. El Texano Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
603 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
604 Angelico, Drew Galloway & El Mesias vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
605 Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Mundo
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
606 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
607 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Match
608 ACH vs. Blue Demon Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Overtime Match
609 Brian Cage vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.





Spoiler: 6 



*JUN*

WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 31.05.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Elimination Chamber Match
610 The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
611 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Naomi vs. Paige
612 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
613 Bo Dallas vs. Neville
Intercontinental Title Elimination Chamber Match (vakant)
614 Dolph Ziggler vs. King Barrett vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
615 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury & Kane) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Match
616 El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
617 Mr. Anderson vs. Myzteziz
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
618 El Patron Alberto vs. Matt Hardy
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
619 Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXII - Tag 13 07.06.2015
620 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Junior XXII Final Match
621 KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
622 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 4 17.02.2000
623 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader

NJPW
624 Salman Hashimikov vs Bam Bam Bigelow

WCW Nitro: February 9th 1998: 
625 Goldberg vs. Steve Regal

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 1 20.02.1999
626 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Naomichi Marufuji & Yoshinari Ogawa

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 7 28.02.1999
627 Akira Taue & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Vader

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 11 06.03.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
628 Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa
Triple Crown Title Match (vakant)
629 Akira Taue vs. Vader

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
630 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 Tag 3 26.03.2000
AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 First Round Match 
631 Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori 

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 11 23.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
632 Untouchables (Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa) (c) vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi)

WWE Money In The Bank 2015 14.06.2015
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
633 Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Neville vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
WWE Divas Title Match
634 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
635 Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show
Non Title Match
636 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
WWE Tag Team Title Match
637 The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match
638 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 17 30.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match	
639 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi) (c) vs. NO FEAR (Takao Omori & Yoshihiro Takayama)

NOAH 3rd Great Voyage 2005 05.11.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
640 Takeshi Rikio (c) vs. Akira Taue

NOAH Winter Navigation 2005 - Tag 10 04.12.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
641 Akira Taue (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima

NOAH First Navigation 2006 - Tag 10 22.01.2006
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
642 Akira Taue (c) vs. Jun Akiyama

AJPW Champion Carnival 1999 - Tag 3 28.03.1999
Champion Carnival 1999 First Round Match
643 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader

PWG DDT4 2015 22.05.2015
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
644 Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
645 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
646 Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 First Round Match
647 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
648 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
649 Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Singles Match
650 Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins
PWG World Title Three Way Match
651 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Final Match
652 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Title / ROH World Television Title Match
653 Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c)

Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015 - Tag 1
World Of Stardom Title Match
654 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

CMLL 2015-05-22 @ Arena México 
655 ***** Casas vs Dragon Lee in the 200t Leyenda de Plata final match

WWE Superstars #298 25.12.2014
656 Cesaro vs. Erick Rowan

DDT King Of DDT 2015 Tokyo 28.06.2015
657 Hoshitango, Shigehiro Irie, Shunma Katsumata & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) & Saki Akai
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
658 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
659 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Konosuke Takeshita
660 Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Team Dream Futures(Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
661 KUDO, Masa Takanashi & MIKAMI vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Match
662 KUDO (c) vs. Ken Ohka vs. Yasu Urano
KO-D Openweight Title Match
663 Ken Ohka (c) vs. KUDO
King Of DDT 2015 Final Match
664 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
665 The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Holocausto (Electroshock, El Hijo del Pirata & La Parka Negra) vs. Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico)
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Cage Match
666 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. La Secta (Cuervo & Escoria)

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory In Nagoya 17.05.2015
DDT Extreme Title Last Man Standing Match
667 Akito (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
KO-D Openweight Title Match
668 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO





Spoiler: 7 



*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 29.06.2015
WWE United States Title Match
669 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

Stardom Gold May 2015 17.05.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
670 Koguma (c) vs. Star Fire
671 Chelsea vs. Meiko Satomura
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match (vakant)
672 Io Shirai vs. Nikki Storm
World Of Stardom Title Match
673 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani

WWE Main Event #143 26.06.2015
674 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

WWE Superstars #324 25.06.2015
675 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 1 30.01.2015
676 KUSHIDA & Mascara Dorada vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
677 Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) & Saki Akai vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Aja Kong
678 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Sanshiro Takagi) & Arrogant Bastards (Devin Sparks & Ric Ellis) vs. DJ Nira, Kouki Iwasaki, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Toru Owashi
679 Kazusada Higuchi & Shunma Katsumata vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa
680 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) & Hiroshi Fukuda
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
681 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
682 Dinastia, El Elegido, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Machine Rocker, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Taya Valkyrie
Alas de Oro 2015 Ten Way Match
683 Aero Star vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix vs. Laredo Kid vs. Steve Pain vs. Super Fly vs. Super Nova
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
684 El Patron Alberto (w/Blue Demon Jr.) (c) vs. Brian Cage (w/El Texano Jr.)
685 El Mesias, Johnny Mundo & Pentagon Jr. vs. La Parka, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

WWE Live From Tokyo: The Beast In The East 04.07.2015
686 Chris Jericho vs. Neville
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
687 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige vs. Tamina
688 Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT Title Match
689 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Tag 1 ~ THE GENERATION GATE 02.07.2015
690 Dia.HEARTS (Kzy & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee & Jimmy Susumu
International Six Man Tag Team Match
691 MAD BLANKEY (Naruki Doi & YAMATO) & Masato Yoshino vs. Spiked Mohicans (CIMA & Ricochet) & Matt Sydal
Current Generation vs. New Generation Six Man Tag Team Match
692 Millenials (Eita & T-Hawk) & Big R Shimizu vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) & BxB Hulk

NJPW Dominion 7.5 05.07.2015
693 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
694 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
695 Kenny Omega (c) vs. KUSHIDA
NEVER Openweight Title Match
696 Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
697 The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
698 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
699 Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
700 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2003 - Tag 9
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
701 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi

NOAH Encountering Navigation 2002 - Tag 16: Come And Watch In Ariake
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
702 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Yoshinari Ogawa

Kana Produce Promania: Advance 25.02.2015
703 Kana vs. Konami Takemoto
REINA World Tag Team Title Match
704 Arisa Nakajima & Kana (c) vs. Hikaru Shida & Syuri

WAVE Second Virgin
705 Aya Mizunami vs. Yumi Ohka

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-07-06 
706 Leo, Mike, Rafy, Teelo vs Black Terry, Dr. Cerebro, Imposible, Muerte Infernal 

CZW Dojo Wars #34 01.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
707 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Frankie Pickard

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 11.01.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
708 Maximo vs. ***** Casas (w/Zacarias)

CZW New Heights 2015 11.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
709 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Tim Donst
710 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
CZW Tag Team Title Four Way Tag Team Match
711 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 06.07.2015
WWE United States Title Match
712 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

WWE Monday Night RAW #1155 13.07.2015
WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
713 Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE United States Title Match
714 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
715 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Battleground 2015 19.07.2015
716 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
717 The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
WWE United States Title Match
718 John Cena (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
719 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 1 - 20.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
720 AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
721 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi

Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015 20.07.2015
722 Dangan Hawk (Masato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk)

WAR 14.01.1998
J-1 Heavyweight Championship
723 Genichiro Tenryu vs Nobutaka Araya

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 3 - 24.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
724 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax - Block A Match
725 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax Block A Match
726 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax Block A Match
727 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax Block A Match
728 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

Caralucha Promociones (25-julio-2015)
729 Satánico vs Blue Panther, en 

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
730 Bobby Zavala, Disturbio & Virus vs. Esfinge, Guerrero Maya Jr. & ***** Casas

CMLL Super Viernes 03.07.2015
731 Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero & Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra, Rush & Thunder

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
732 Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle





Spoiler: 8 



*AUG*

hair vs hair 
733 ***** CASAS vs BESTIA SALVAJE

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
734 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)

NJPW Indicate Of Next 08.10.2001
735 Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Kensuke Sasaki
736 BATT (Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Muto) vs. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata

ZERO-ONE Genesis 2002 - Tag 7 23.05.2002
737 Sabu vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2000 - Juicio Final 17.03.2000
Mask Vs. Mask
738Atlantis vs. Villano III

IWRG Zona XXI - 39. Torneo FILL 18.02.2015
739Alas de Acero vs. Aramis vs. Black Angel vs. Black Drago vs. Voltar

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla - 62. Aniversario de la Arena Puebla 20.07.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
740King Jaguar (w/Police Man) vs. Lestat (w/Asturiano)

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Symbol - Tag 2 12.07.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
741New Wild Order (Jun Kasai & Manabu Soya) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo)
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
742Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

Stardom X Stardom 2015 - Tag 1 26.07.2015
World Of Stardom Title Match
743Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

AAA TripleMania XXIII 09.08.2015
744Daga, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Sexy Star vs. Dinastia, Drago, Goya Kong & Pimpinela Escarlata
745Los Villanos (Villano III, Villano IV & Villano V) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
746Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico) (c) vs. Angelico, Fenix & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
747Blue Demon Jr. & La Parka vs. Electroshock & El Mesias
Hair Vs. Hair Match
748Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/Fenix)
749Myzteziz vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

CZW Retribution 08.08.2015
CZW World Heavyweight Title Match
750BLK Jeez (c) vs. Matt Tremont

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 27.07.2015
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
751Maximo (w/La Mascara) (c) vs. Euforia (w/Hechicero)

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.07.2015
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
752Angel de Oro (w/Fuego) (c) vs. Polvora (w/El Barbaro Cavernario)

CMLL - 21.05.1993
CMLL World Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
753Felino (c) vs. Ciclon Ramirez

AAA Sin Limite - 29.01.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
754Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL - 03.09.1997
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
755Dr. Wagner Jr. (c) vs. Mr. Niebla

UWA - 26.01.1992
WWF Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
756Pegasus Kid (c) vs. Villano III

AAA Sin Limite 21.04.1995
WWA World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
757Juventud Guerrera (c) vs. Rey Misterio Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 06.02.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
758Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL Super Viernes - 36. Aniversario De Arena Mexico - 03.04.1992
NWA World Middleweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
759Atlantis (c) vs. La Fiera
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
760American Love Machine vs. Blue Panther

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 5 26.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
761Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
762Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
763Katsuyori Shibata vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
764AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
765Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 17 14.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
766Bad Luck Fale vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
767Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
768Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
769Kota Ibushi vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
770AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 18 15.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
771Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
772Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
773Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
774Karl Anderson vs. Satoshi Kojima
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
775Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 11.08.2015
Lightning Match
776Pegasso vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
777La Mascara vs. Volador Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Relevos Increibles Two Out Of Three Falls Match
778Diamante Azul, Shocker & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Marco Corleone, Rey Escorpion & Thunder

CMLL - 09.07.1993
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
779Ciclon Ramirez vs. Felino

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 19 16.08.2015
780Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI
G1 Climax 2015 Final Match
781Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes De Coliseo07.01.1997
CMLL World Mini Estrella Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
782Damiancito El Guerrero (c) vs. Cicloncito Ramirez

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2007 16.09.2007
AAA World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
783Chessman vs. El Mesias

Producciones Sanchez 14.08.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
784Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 8 01.08.2015
785Kota Ibushi, Mascara Dorada & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Togi Makabe & Yohei Komatsu
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
786Satoshi Kojima vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
787Karl Anderson vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
788Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
789Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
790Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada

WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn 22.08.2015
791Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
792Blake & Murphy (w/Alexa Bliss) (c) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (w/Blue Pants)
Singles Match
793Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger
Singles Match
794Baron Corbin vs. Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
795Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley
WWE NXT Title Ladder Match
796Finn Balor (c) vs. Kevin Owens

WWE SummerSlam 2015 23.08.2015
797Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
798The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
799Dolph Ziggler (w/Lana) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
800King Barrett & Stardust vs. Neville & Stephen Amell
Intercontinental Title Triple Threat Match
801Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz
802Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title / WWE United States Title Match
803John Cena (c) vs. Seth Rollins (c)
Nine Man Three Way Tag Team Elimination Match
804PCB (Becky Lynch, Charlotte & Paige) vs. Team B.A.D. (Naomi, Sasha Banks & Tamina) vs. Team Bella (Alicia Fox, Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
805Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens
806Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

WWE Monday Night RAW #1161 24.08.2015
807The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
808Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns

Chilanga Mask 16.08.2015
809Astro Rey Jr., Los Fulgores (Fulgor I & Fulgor II) & Psycho Kid vs. Extreme Fly, Luz Clarita, Rey Apocalipsis & Tony Cisneros
810Dr. Cerebro vs. Virus
811Keira vs. Zeuxis

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2015 ~From DDT With Love~ 23.08.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
812Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Stalker Ichikawa
813Kota Umeda, Mao Inoue & Mizuki Watase vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
Tag Team Gauntlet Battle Royal
814Aja Kong & Makoto Oishi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno & Great Kojika vs. Hiroshi Fukuda & Yoshihiko vs. Hoshitango & Mio Shirai vs. LiLiCo & Suguru Miyatakevs. MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) vs. Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
DDT Extreme Title Blindfold Bra Tiger Trap Match
815Antonio Honda (c) vs. Masa Takanashi
816Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo
817Genichiro Tenryu, Saki Akai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kazusada Higuchi, Meiko Satomura & Shuji Ishikawa
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
818Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
819Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi)
Singles Match
820HARASHIMA vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
821KUDO (c) vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

IWA Japan Deathmatch
822Tarzan Goto vs Cactus Jack





Spoiler: 9 



*SEP*

CMLL – 1993-10-1 
Cabellera v. Cabellera 
823Negro Casas v. La Fiera

JAPW Awaken 21.03.2015
824Chris Dickinson vs. Low Ki

NJPW New Kokugikan Densetsu ~ New Japan Pro Wrestling Explosion ~ 26.06.1990
Ten Man Two Out Of Three Falls Match
825Animal Hamaguchi, Blond Outlaws (Hiro Saito & Tatsutoshi Goto), Masanobu Kurisu & Super Strong Machine vs. Kantaro Hoshino, Kensuke Sasaki,Kuniaki Kobayashi, Riki Choshu & Shiro Koshinaka

Beyond When Satan Rules His World 26.04.2015
826Conor Claxton vs. Tracy Williams
Anything Goes Match
827Chris Dickinson vs. Nick Gage
828Ninjas With Altitude (Kitsune & Shynron) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 2 13.05.2015
829Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong
ROH World Title Match
830Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Bobby Fish
831BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)

CHIKARA Storming The Castle 25.07.2015
CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
832The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (c) vs. Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimberlee)

WWE NXT #161 26.08.2015
833Chad Gable, Dash Wilder, Jason Jordan & Scott Dawson vs. Colin Cassady, Enzo Amore & The Hype Bros (Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder)
834Carmella vs. Eva Marie
835Bull Dempsey vs. Elias Samson
836Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke vs. Emma

PWG Threemendous IV 24.07.2015
837Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
838Brian Cage vs. Johnny Gargano
839Andrew Everett vs. Rich Swann
840Tommaso Ciampa vs. Trevor Lee
841Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
842Akira Tozawa vs. Ricochet
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
843The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans

CMLL Super Viernes 23.06.1995
844Atlantis, Dos Caras & El Rayo de Jalisco Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Foreign Exchange & Miguel Perez Jr.
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
845Silver King (c) vs. Apolo Dantes

Lucha Underground #1.02 - Los Demonios 07.09.2014
846Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs. The Crew (Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
847Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Sexy Star vs. Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc
848Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 30.08.2015
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
849Dragon Lee (w/Angel de Oro) (c) vs. Kamaitachi (w/Tiger)

WWE NXT #162 13.08.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament First Round Match
850Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Neville & Solomon Crowe

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Hamburg 28.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match
851Karsten Beck (c) vs. John Klinger

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Oberhausen 29.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Three Way Match
852John Klinger (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Karsten Beck

AJPW Summer Explosion 2015 - Tag 6 29.08.2015
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
853Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. Ultimo Dragon
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
854Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (c) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori)

Lucha Underground #1.03 - Crossing The Border 12.11.2014
855El Mariachi Loco vs. Mascarita Sagrada
856Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Ricky Mandel
857Drago vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 1 04.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
858Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Morgan Webster & Pete Dunne) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
859Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Nøkken & Soldier Ant) vs. Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
860Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) vs. Crown And Court (Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) &Princess Kimberlee)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
861The Blue World Order (Big Stevie Cool, Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch &Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
862Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. Dasher's Dugout (Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
863Battle Hive (Amasis & The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant)) vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
864Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant) vs. The Snake Pit (Eddie Kingston, Ophidian & Shynron)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
865Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & The Swamp Monster)

AJPW Champion Carnival 2009 - Tag 6 12.04.2009
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
866Kaz Hayashi vs. Satoshi Kojima
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
867Keiji Muto vs. Minoru Suzuki
Champion Carnival 2009 Final Match
868Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Suzuki

NOAH Navigation With Breeze 2003 - Tag 17 06.06.2003
869Akira Taue vs. Yuji Nagata

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
870Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE NXT #131 14.01.2014
WWE NXT Title Match
871Sami Zayn (c) vs. Adrian Neville

WWE NXT #163 09.09.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
872Bull Dempsey & Tyler Breeze vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
873Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 7 29.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
874Doc Gallows vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
875Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
876Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
877AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito

K-Dojo & BJW 
Lighttubes Death Match
878TAKA Michinoku, Ito, Sasaki vs Numazawa, Takeda, Kodaka 

ROH The 100th Show
879 Six Man War 

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 2 05.09.2015
Challenge Of The Immortals Match
880Ashley Remington vs. Jaka (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
881Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
882Amasis vs. Matt Cross vs. Shynron vs. Too Cold Scorpio
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
883Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant)
Eight Man Tag Team Match
8843.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. The Flying Francis (Branden O'Connor & Matt Novak) & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
885Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
886Mark Andrews vs. Mascara Purpura vs. Ophidian vs. Pinkie Sanchez
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
887The Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) (w/UltraMantis Black) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 3 06.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
888Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster)
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
889Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Challenge Of The Immortals Eight Man Tag Team Match
890Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly, Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) & Princess Kimberlee) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) (w/Dr. Colonel Nolan Angus)
Ten Team Gauntlet Match
8913.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. Argus & Mascara Purpura vs. Battleborn (Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) (w/Kevin Condron & Troll ) vs. Bee Boy & The Genetic Grasshopper vs. Blue Meanie & Simon Dean vs. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Nøkken & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Morgan Webster &Pete Dunne vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Throwbacks(Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)
CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Title Match
892Heidi Lovelace (w/Icarus) (c) vs. The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova (w/Juan Francisco de Coronado)
Rey de Voladores 2015 Final Match
893Mark Andrews vs. Shynron
King Of Trios 2015 Final Match
894Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

WWE Night Of Champions 2015 20.09.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
895Ryback (c) vs. Kevin Owens
Singles Match
896Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
897The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
898Nikki Bella (w/Alicia Fox & Brie Bella) (c) vs. Charlotte (w/Becky Lynch & Paige)
Six Man Tag Team Match
899Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
WWE United States Title Match
900Seth Rollins (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
901Seth Rollins (c) vs. Sting

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 10 04.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
902Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
903Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
904Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
905Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 12 07.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
906Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Main Event #145 11.07.2015
907Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 15 11.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
908Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
909Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
910AJ Styles vs. Bad Luck Fale
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
911Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe

NJPW Road To Dominion - Tag 3 28.06.2015
912David Finlay vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
913Mascara Dorada vs. Yohei Komatsu
914CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

Roh gbh
915Gibson vs Danielson

Roh breakout
916Danielson vs black

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 10 25.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
917Go Shiozaki vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
918Jun Akiyama vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
919Suwama vs. Takao Omori
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
920Akebono vs. Joe Doering
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Playoff Match
921Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama
Tag Team Match
922KENSO & The Bodyguard vs. Kengo Mashimo & Zeus
Ten Man Tag Team Match
923Evolution (Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato), Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Xceed (Kotaro Suzuki & Yohei Nakajima), SUSHI, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Champion Carnival 2015 Final Match
924Akebono vs. Suwama

EVOLVE 37 10.01.2015
925Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
926Drew Galloway (c) vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE World Title Match)

BJW 04.01.2015
927Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Atsushi Maruyama & Ryuichi Kawakami
928Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
Ladder & Iron Cage Death Match
929Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto





Spoiler: 10 



*OCT*

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 2015 23.09.2015
930David Finlay, Jay White, Manabu Nakanishi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Sho Tanaka, Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
931KUSHIDA (c) vs. Kenny Omega
NEVER Openweight Title Match
932Togi Makabe (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WWE Live From MSG: Lesnar vs. Big Show 03.10.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Match
933The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
934Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show

WWE NXT #139 18.03.2015
935Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
936Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #140 25.03.2015
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
937Sasha Banks (c) vs. Alexa Bliss
WWE NXT Title Match
938Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 2015 27.09.2015
939David Finlay & Jay White vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
940BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Kenny Omega) vs. Matt Sydal & TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima)
941Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
942reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
943Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
944Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE NXT TakeOver: Respect 07.10.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
945Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
946Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan
947Asuka vs. Dana Brooke (w/Emma)
948Apollo Crews vs. Tyler Breeze
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Final Match
949Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title 30 Minute Iron Man Match
950Bayley (c) vs. Sasha Banks

WSU Power 09.05.2015
WSU Title Match
951LuFisto (c) vs. Cherry Bomb

WWE Tough Enough, August 25, 2015
952Cesaro Vs. ZZ 
953Cesaro Vs. Josh

BJW 02.02.2015
954Atsushi Maruyama & Isamu Oshita vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Toshiyuki Sakuta
Six Man Tag Team Match
955Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 1 28.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
956Aero Star vs. Brian Cage
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
957Andrew Everett vs. Biff Busick
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
958Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay
959Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
960Trent vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
961Drago vs. Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
962Fenix vs. Matt Sydal
963Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 2 29.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
964Marty Scurll vs. Rich Swann
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
965Angelico vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
966Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
967Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
968Drew Gulak vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
969Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
970Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Guerrilla Warfare Match
971Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 3 30.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
972Brian Cage vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
973Biff Busick vs. Chris Hero
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
974Marty Scurll vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
975Pentagon Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
976Mike Bailey vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
977Matt Sydal vs. Will Ospreay
978Angelico, Fenix & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
979Chris Hero vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
980Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
981Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
982Aero Star, Drew Galloway, Drew Gulak & The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Andrew Everett, Drago, Mark Andrews, Timothy Thatcher &Tommaso Ciampa
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Final Three Way Elimination Match
983Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling 2015 12.10.2015
984David Finlay, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi &Tiger Mask
985Tomoaki Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
986Kenny Omega (c) vs. Matt Sydal
NEVER Openweight Title Match
987Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
988Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
989Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. AJ Styles

WWNLive Supershow - Mercury Rising 2015 28.03.2015
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
990Drew Galloway (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (w/Ethan Page) (c)
991Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End
992Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
993Generation Next (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation

NJPW Strong Style 2001 09.04.2001
994Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kazunari Murakami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
995Scott Norton (c) vs. Kazuyuki Fujita
No Rules Match
996Kensuke Sasaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto

EVOLVE 41 17.04.2015
997Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins
EVOLVE Title #1 Contendership Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
998Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher

Smash Kicks ALS 06.06.2015
999Chris Hero vs. Samoa Joe

CMLL Super Viernes 16.10.2015
Hair Vs. Hair 
1000Demus 316 (w/Akuma) vs. Shockercito (w/Ultimo Dragoncito)
1001Bobby Z, Kamaitachi & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & Stuka Jr. (w/Ke Monito)
1002Los Ingobernables (La Sombra, Marco Corleone & Rush) vs. Maximo, Valiente & Volador Jr.
Campeon Universal Del CMLL 2015 Tournament Final 
1003Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

RPW High Stakes 2015 15.02.2015
1004AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay

Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2015 - Tag 8 23.09.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
1005Star Fire (c) vs. La Rosa Negra
1006Chelsea & Melissa vs. Alex Lee & Queen Maya
1007Act Yasukawa & Kyoko Kimura vs. Haruka Kato & Momo Watanabe
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
1008Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko
5STAR Grand Prix Final Match
1009Hudson Envy vs. Kairi Hojo

The Crash 02.10.2015
The Crash Cruiserweight Title Hardcore Match
1010Pentagon Jr. (c) vs. Bestia 666 (w/Damian 666)

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2015 ~ Open Championship - Tag 9 26.09.2015
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1011Akebono vs. Shuji Ishikawa
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1012Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Hino
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Final Match
1013Akebono vs. Jun Akiyama

DDT Who's Gonna Top? ~DDT Dramatic General Election 2015~ 27.09.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
1014Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Sanshiro Takagi
1015Gota Ihashi, Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Makoto Oishi, Saki Akai & Shunma Katsumata
1016Kazuki Hirata vs. Toru Owashi
1017Hiroshi Fukuda & Joey Ryan vs. Kota Umeda & Masa Takanashi
1018Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Ryota Nakatsu
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
1019#OhkaEmpire (Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c)
1020Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1021Yukio Sakaguchi (c) vs. Daisuke Sasaki

BJW 28.05.2015
BJW Tag Team Title Match
1022Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)

EVOLVE 43 30.05.2015
1023Mike Bailey vs. TJ Perkins
1024Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1025Drew Galloway (c) vs. Biff Busick

WSU 8th Anniversary Show 21.02.2015
WSU Title Match
1026LuFisto (c) vs. Shanna
WSU Tag Team Title Match
1027The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Rick Cataldo) (c) vs. Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee)
Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
1028Athena vs. Hania The Howling Huntress

EVOLVE 45 10.07.2015
1029Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
1030Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1031Drew Galloway (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2015 19.07.2015
1032Konosuke Takeshita & Kota Umeda vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Toru Owashi
1033Hiroshi Fukuda & Kazuki Hirata vs. Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai vs. Hoshitango & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
1034Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & Shunma Katsumata
DDT Extreme Title Fall To The Hell Match
1035Akito (c) vs. Antonio Honda
1036HARASHIMA, KUDO & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno, Isami Kodaka & MIKAMI
1037Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
1038Shigehiro Irie vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

WWE Hell In A Cell 2015 25.10.2015
WWE United States Title Match
1039John Cena (c) vs. Alberto Del Rio (w/Zeb Colter)
Hell In A Cell Match
1040Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns
WWE Tag Team Title Match
1041The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
1042Charlotte (c) vs. Nikki Bella
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
1043Seth Rollins (c) vs. Kane
WWE Intercontinental Title Match
1044Kevin Owens (c) vs. Ryback
Hell In A Cell Match
1045Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

AAW Take No Prisoners 2015 01.05.2015
AAW Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match
1046Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Josh Alexander vs. Samoa Joe

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2010 Summer Vacation 25.07.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1047Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT DDT Special 2010 24.10.2010
1048Antonio Honda & Kenny Omega vs. Keisuke Ishii & Yoshihiko
1049Hikaru Sato vs. Kota Ibushi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1050HARASHIMA (c) vs. Danshoku Dino

DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 14.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1051HARASHIMA (c) vs. Hikaru Sato

DDT Non-Fix 11.17 17.11.2010
1052Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs. Shit Heart Foundation (Hikaru Sato & Tomomitsu Matsunaga)

DDT God Bless DDT 2010 28.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1053Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Dick Togo

DDT Sweet Dreams 30.01.2011
KO-D Openweight Title / KO-D Interim Openweight Title Match Unification Match
1054Antonio Honda (c) vs. Dick Togo (c)

DDT Into The Fight 2011 27.02.2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1055Dick Togo (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT Judgement 2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1056Dick Togo (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

03-01-97
1057TogovsYakushiji

AAA Heroes Inmortales IX 04.10.2015
AAA Reina de Reinas Title Five Way Match
1058Taya Valkyrie (c) vs. Goya Kong vs. Lady Shani vs. La Hiedra vs. Maravilla
AAA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match
1059Los Perros del Mal (Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr.) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Daga & Steve Pain
Tag Team Match
1060Brian Cage & El Mesias vs. Drago & Fenix
Copa Antonio Pena 2015 Royal Rumble Match
1061Aero Star vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Cibernetico vs. Electroshock vs. Hijo de Pirata Morgan vs. La Parka vs. Nino Hamburguesa vs.Taurus
Six Man Tag Team Match
1062El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Myzteziz vs. Garza Jr., Psycho Clown & Rey Mysterio Jr.
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
1063El Patron Alberto (w/Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Johnny Mundo (w/Brian Cage)





Spoiler: 11 



*Nov*

AAA Sin Limite 17.01.2010
1064La Secta (Cuervo, Escoria, Espiritu & Ozz) vs. Los Vipers (Amnesia, Black Abyss, Histeria & Psicosis)
1065Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs. La Hermandad Extrema (Joe Lider & Nicho el Millonario)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2015
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
1066 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & T-Hawk) vs. VerserK (Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
1067Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki

AAA Sin Limite 31.08.2015
1068Aero Star, Argenis & Bengala vs. Daga, Hijo de Pirata Morgan & Steve Pain
AAA Latin America Title Match
1069Chessman (w/Pentagon Jr.) (c) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Jack Evans)
1070Australian Suicide, Super Nova & Venum vs. Carta Brava Jr., Machine Rocker & Super Fly
1071El Mesias & Myzteziz vs. Fenix & Rey Mysterio Jr.

PWG FEAR 10.12.2011
1072Dick Togo vs. El Generico
PWG World Tag Team Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
1073The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Appetite For Destruction (Kevin Steen & Super Dragon)

NJPW Power Struggle 2015 07.11.2015
1047EVIL vs. Hirooki Goto
Super Junior Tag Tournament 2015 Final Match
1075Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
NEVER Openweight Title Match
1076Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
1077CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
1078Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Karl Anderson

ZERO1 Change The World 11.10.2015
ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match
1079Kohei Sato (c) vs. James Raideen

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Korakuen 01.11.2015
UWA World Middleweight Title Match
1080Kaji Tomato (c) vs. Hiro Tonai
Independent Junior Heavyweight Title Match
1081Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Shiori Asahi
STRONGEST-K Tag Team Title Match
1082Kengo Mashimo & Yuki Sato (c) vs. Kotaro Yoshino & Taishi Takizawa
STRONGEST-K Title Match
1083Tank Nagai (c) vs. TAKA Michinoku

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Tag Team Title No Disqualification Match
1084The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)

FWE XIX: Hennigan Vs. Styles 11.03.2015
FWE World Heavyweight Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
1085John Hennigan (c) vs. AJ Styles

EVOLVE 49 17.10.2015
1086Jonathan Gresham vs. Matt Riddle
1087Chris Dickinson vs. Tracy Williams

WWE NXT #171 22.10.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1088The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (c) vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson

Stardom Appeal The Heat 2015 11.10.2015
1089Act Yasukawa vs. Kairi Hojo
NEO High Speed Title Match
1090La Rosa Negra (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
1091Io Shirai (c) vs. Dark Angel

2010.02.01 AAA Sin Limite Tehuacan
1092El Mesias vs. Takeshi Morishima

Stardom Goddesses Of Stardom 2015 25.10.2015
1093Hiroyo Matsumoto & Santana Garrett vs. Thunder Rock (Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani)

PDM on TVC Deportes 17.01.2010
1094Black Thunder & Mini Mr. Aguila vs. Celestial & Turbo

Tenryu Project Genichiro Tenryu Retirement ~ Revolution FINAL 15.11.2015
1095Kikutaro & The Winger vs. Ricky Fuji & Sanshiro Takagi
1096DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko vs. Cassandra Miyagi & Meiko Satomura
1097Arashi & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
1098Kazunari Murakami & Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama
1099Akitoshi Saito & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Riki Choshu & Tomohiro Ishii
1100Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi
1101Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)

WWF Survivor Series 1996 17.11.1996
Survivor Series Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1102Doug Furnas, Philip LaFon & The Godwinns (Henry O. Godwinn & Phineas I. Godwinn) (w/Hillbilly Jim) vs. Owen Hart, The British Bulldog & The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) (w/Clarence Mason)
WWF World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
1103Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
1104Shawn Michaels (w/Jose Lothario) (c) vs. Sycho Sid

EVOLVE 51 06.11.2015
1105Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle

EVOLVE 52 07.11.2015
1106Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (w/Drew Gulak)
EVOLVE Title Match
1107Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Drew Galloway

WWE Survivor Series 2015 22.11.2015
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
1108Alberto Del Rio (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
1109Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens
Survivor Series Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1110King Barrett, Sheamus & The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) vs. Ryback, The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
WWE Divas Title Match
1111Charlotte (c) vs. Paige
1112Dolph Ziggler vs. Tyler Breeze (w/Summer Rae)
1113The Brothers Of Destruction (Kane & The Undertaker) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) (w/Braun Strowman)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
1114Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
1115Roman Reigns (c) vs. Sheamus

AAA 02.11.2015
1116Angelico, Garza Jr. & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr.
1117Electroshock, Fenix & Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr., El Zorro & Taurus

NJPW World Tag League 2015 - Tag 1 21.11.2015
World Tag League 2015 Block B Match
1118CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata

AAA Sin Limite 17.10.2015
1119Aero Star, Australian Suicide, Mr. 450 & Speedball vs. Daga, Demon Rocker, Hijo de Pirata Morgan & Steve Pain
1120Angelico, Garza Jr. & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Taurus

Sendai Girls Stardom vs. Sendai Girls 12.11.2015
12 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1121Cassandra Miyagi, Chihiro Hashimoto, DASH Chisako, Meiko Satomura, Mika Iwata & Sendai Sachiko vs. Hiromi Mimura, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, Kris Wolf,Mayu Iwatani & Momo Watanabe

WWE Main Event #163 10.11.2015
1122Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (w/Naomi & Tamina)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1173 16.11.2015
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match
1123Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns

PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock And Shock The Nation 26.06.2015
1124The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
1125Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher
PWG World Title Match
1126Roderick Strong (c) vs. Mike Bailey
1127Brian Cage vs. John Silver
1128Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
1129Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)



Total: *1129*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first half of December

NXT 12/2 - 6 matches (Corbin/Dillenger, Jax/Blue Pants, Storm/Rose, Gable and Jordan/Vaudevillians, Joe/Ciampa, Emma/Morgan

BOLA 2013 N1 - 9 matches (Steen/Taylor, Cage/Ciampa, Gargano/Mack, Strong/Fox, Younger/Ryan, ACH/Nese, O'Reilly/Trent, Elgin/Swann, 6-man tag)

NXY 12/9 - 5 matches (Enzo and Cass/Hollis and Skyler, Asuka/Purrazzo, Hype Bros/Blake and Murphy, Bayley/Royce, Balor and Crews/Joe and Corbin)

TLC 2015 - 8 matches (Banks/Lynch, Triangle Ladder, Rusev/Ryback, Del Rio/Swagger, 8-man tag, Amrbose/Owens, Charlotte/Paige, Sheamus/Reigns)

Total for first half of December - 28 matches
Year to date total - 630 total


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: 1654 Matches as of 12/14/15



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #173)
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #174)
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #176)
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode #177)
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #178)
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #179)
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #180)
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #184)
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET #11)
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8)
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #46)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #200)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #201)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1216. The Singh Warriors vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1217. Veda Scott vs Athena for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1218. Davey Vega vs BJ Whitmer for the AIW Intense Title (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1219. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in an I Quit Match (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1220. To Infinity & Beyond vs Hot Sauce Entertainment for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1221. Candice LeRae vs Cedric Alexander vs ACH vs Tyler Thomas vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1222. Tim Donst vs Nick Gage (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1223. Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1224. The Dudes on TV vs Team AIW in a Cleveland Street Fight (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1225. The Addiction vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1226. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1227. J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1228. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1229. War Machine vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1230. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1231. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1232. The Briscoes vs The All Night Express (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1233. Cedric Alexander vs Moose in a No DQ Match (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1234. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1235. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1236. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1237. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1238. Ryback vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1239. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1240. The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1241. Nikki Bella vs Charlotte for the Divas Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1244. The Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1245. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1246. Seth Rollins vs Sting for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
1247. Tye Dillinger vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1248. Solomon Crowe vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1249. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin & Rhino (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1250. Bayley vs Sara Dobson (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1251. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1252. Orange Cassidy vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1253. Alex Reynolds vs Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1254. Gran Akuma vs Dave Cole vs Fluffy vs Buxx Belmar for the ISW Other Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1255. Steve Corino vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1256. Kimber Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1257. The Colony vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1258. Donovan Dijak vs Jack Conner (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1259. Moose & Black Baron vs Worst Case Scenario (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1260. JT Dunn vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1261. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #209)
1262. Caprice Coleman vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #209)
1263. The Briscoes & Hirooko Goto vs Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (ROH Wrestling Episode #209
1264. Carmella vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1265. Tyler Breeze vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1266. The Vaudevilains vs Blake & Murphy for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1267. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/26/97)
1268. Bret Hart vs "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WCW "Slamboree" 5/17/98)
1269. Chris Jericoho vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Hog Wild" 1998)
1270. Goldberg vs DDP for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/25/98)
1271. Ultramantis Black vs Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1272. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1273. Jaka, Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1274. Chuck Taylor & Swamp Monster vs The Batiri (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1275. Soldier Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1276. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1277. Mandy Leon vs Deonna Purazzo (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1278. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1279. Amasis vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1280. The Gentleman's Club vs The Arcane Horde (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1281. Silver Ant vs Jaka (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1282. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1283. Devastation Corporation, Hallowicked & Frightmar vs The Colony & N_R_G (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1284. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1285. Apollo Crews vs Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1286. Emma & Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay & Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1287. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1288. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 31)
1289. James Raideen vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 31)
1290. The Juicy Product & Jesus de Leon vs Los Ben Dejos & Linnce Dorado (EVOLVE 31)
1291. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal (EVOLVE 31)
1292. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 31)
1293. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 31)
1294. Matt Sydal vs KUSHIDA (ROH Wrestling Episode #210)
1295. Moose vs Will Ferrara vs Adam Page vs Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode #210)
1296. Adam Cole vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Wrestling Episode #210)
1297. Los Ice Creams vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & Prakash Sabar vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak vs Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1298. Mark Andrews vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1299. Frightmare & Blind Rage vs Fire Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1300. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs The Batiri & Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1301. Worker Ant vs Soldier Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1302. The Devastation Corporation vs N_R_G for the Campeones des Parejas (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1303. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1304. Drew Gulak vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 32)
1305. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 32)
1306. Johnny Gargano vs Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 32)
1307. Chris Hero vs Rich Swann (EVOLVE 32)
1308. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1309. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1310. Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1311. Dana Brooke vs Asuka (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1312. Apollo Crews vs Tyler Breeze (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1313. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Rhyno & Baron Corbin (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1314. Bayley vs Sasha Banks in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1315. Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro TV #2)
1316. Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay vs Rich Swann for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro "Okada vs Aries" 10/19/14)
1317. Anthony Nese vs Lince Dorado (EVOLVE 33)
1318. Caleb Konley vs Chris Hero (EVOLVE 33)
1319. Timothy Thatcher vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 33)
1320. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 33)
1321. Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 33)
1322. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 33)
1323. Juan Francisco de Coronado, Prakash Sabar & Mr. Azerbaijan vs Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1324. Blind Rage vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1325. Dasher Hatfield, Hype Rockwell & Kodama vs Mr. Touchdown, Race Jaxon & Obariyon (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1326. Oleg the Usurper vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1327. Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster & Jaka vs Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Swamp Monster (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1328. Icarus vs Hallowicked for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1329. The Briscoes vs The Time Splitters (ROH Wrestling Episode #211)
1330. Kazuchika Okada vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #211)
1331. Randy Orton & Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus & Rusev (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1332. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1333. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1334. Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1335. KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Junors XXII Finals)
1336. Matt Sydal, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Kenny Omega, Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1337. reDRagon vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1338. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico (ROH "Salvation" 7/24/10)
1339. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli in a 30-Minute Iron Man Match (WXW "100" 2/7/09)
1340. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Bryan Danielson (WXW "16 Carat Gold 2009: Day 2" 3/7/09)
1341. Zack Sabre Jr. vs TJP for the WXW World Lightweight Championship (WXW "The Vision" 3/13/10)
1342. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Mascara Dorado vs Jay White, Juice Robinson, David Finlay, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu (NJPW "King of Pro Wrestling" 10/12/15)
1343. Aero Star vs Brian Cage (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1344. Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1345. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1346. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs Jack Evans & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1347. Trent? vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1348. Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1349. Fenix vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1350. Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs Tommy End, Marty Scurrl & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1351. Gregory Iron vs Annie Social (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1352. To Infinity & Beyond vs Sugar & Spice for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1353. Ethan Page vs Allysin Kay (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1354. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1355. Athena vs LuFisto for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1356. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1357. Nia Jax vs Evie (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1358. #1 Contenders Battle Royale (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1359. Marty Scurrl vs Rich Swann (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1360. Angelico vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1361. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1362. Aero Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Drago (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1363. Tommy End vs Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1364. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1365. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1366. Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee in Guerilla Warfare (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1367. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1368. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1369. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1370. Pentagon Jr. vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1371. Mike Bailey vs Tommy End (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1372. Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1373. Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fenix & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1374. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1375. Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1376. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1377. Mark Andrews, Tommaso Ciampa, Drago, Andrew Everett & Timothy Thatcher vs Chuck Taylor, Trent?, Aero Star, Drew Galloway & Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1378. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1379. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH Wrestling Episode #212)
1380. Beer City Bruiser & Silas Young vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #212)
1381. Jay Lethal vs Takkaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #212)
1382. Asuka vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1383. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1384. James Storm vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1385. Peyton Royce vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1386. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1387. Louis Lyndon vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1388. Eddie Kingston vs Mia Yim (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1389. Mad Man Pondo vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson in a No DQ Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1390. Rickey Shane Page vs Veda Scott in a Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1391. Eddie Edwards vs Tyler Black (ROH "Champions Challenge" 8/27/10)
1392. The Addiction vs The All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #213)
1393. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page in a No Holds Barred Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #213)
1394. Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1395. Paige vs Nikki Bella (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1396. Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1397. Undertaker & Nathan Jones vs A-Train & Big Show (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1398. Victoria vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz for the Women's Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1399. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros vs Chris Benoit & Rhyno for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1400. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1401. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1402. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1403. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1404. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1405. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1406. Emma vs Shazza (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1407. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1408. Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1409. Tyler Breeze vs Samoa Joe (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1410. Moose vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #214)
1411. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #214)
1412. reDRagon & Michael Elgin vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode #214)
1413. Angelico vs Matt Cross vs Fenix vs Seiya Sanada (The Crash 2015)
1414. Jonathan Gresham vs Shaheem Ali (ROH Future of Honor Youtube Match)
1415. Takaaki Watanabe vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1416. Nation of Intoxication vs Team Pazuzu (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1417. Tracy Williams vs Conor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1418. Symbiote vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1419. Garden State Gods vs Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1420.Heidi Lovelace vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1421. Nick Gage vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1422. War Machine vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1423. The Hooligans vs Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1424. Eddie Kingston vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1425. The Young Bucks vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1426. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1427. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1428. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1429. Lucha Dragons vs King Barrett & Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1430. Paige vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1431. Roman Reigns, The Usos, Dean Ambrose & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens & The New Day (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1432. Asuke vs Cameron (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1433. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1434. Eva Marie vs Marley (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1435. Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1436. Leah Von Dutch vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson (ROH "Women of Honor Wednesday" Match)
1437. The Young Bucks vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode #215)
1438. The Young Bucks vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #215)
1439. Roderick Strong vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #215)
1440. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode #215)
1441. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1442. The Usos vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1443. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Soldier Ant & Jakob Hammermeir (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1444. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1445. Chuck Taylor vs Proletariar Boar of Moldova (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1446. Ashley Remington vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1447. Eddie Kingston, Shynron & Argus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1448. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Amasis (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1449. Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka vs Ultramantis Black, Oleg the Usurper & Obariyon (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1450. The Wyatt Family vs Lucha Dragons & Primetime Players (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1451. King Barrett vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1452. Natalya vs Tamina (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1453. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1454. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (ROH "Glory by Honor" 10/5/02)
1455. Tyler Thomas vs Alex Daniels (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1456.Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1457. Eddie Kingston vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1458. To Infinity & Beyond vs Colt Cabana & Chuck Taylor for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1459. Davey Vega vs Frankie Finn vs Joshua Singh vs Gregory Iron vs Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1460. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs Nation of Intoxication (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1461. Athena vs Candice LeRae for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1462. Athena vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1463. Bob Holly vs Tim Donst (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1464. Rickey Shane Page vs Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1465. Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews (Attack! Pro Wresling)
1466. El Ligero vs Rich Swann (TIDAL Wrestling)
1467. Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Southside Wrestling Entertainment)
1468. Kay Lee Ray vs Addy Star vs Chardonnay (Empress Pro Wrestling)
1469. Jimmy Havoc vs Sammy Smooth (IPW:UK "Future 8")
1470. Adam Cole vs Dave Mastiff (Preston City Wrestling "Supershow of Honor: Night One")
1471. Big Daddy Walter & Hot & Spicy vs Cerebrus (Westside Xtreme Wrestling)
1472. The Hunter Brothers vs The American Wolves (Fight Club Pro)
1473. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommaso Ciampa (PROGRESS Wrestling)
1474. Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open the Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate "The Gate of Destiny" 11/1/15)
1475. Samoa Joe vs DIJAK (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1476. Big Show vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1477. Kevin Owens vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1478. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1479. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1480. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1481. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1482. Braun Strowman vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1483. Neville vs King Barrett (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1484. Kalisto vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1485. Alberto Del Rio vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1486. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1487. Alexa Bliss, Blake & Murphy vs Bayley & The Hype Bros (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1488. Nia Jax vs Deonna (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1489. The Vaudevillains vs Dash & Dawson for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1490. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 3/8/15)
1491. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #216)
1492. Caprice Coleman vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #216)
1493. The Briscoes vs All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #216)
1494. Death by Elbow vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1495. The Beaver Boys & Rex Lawless vs Ryan Galeone & Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1496. Eddie Edwards vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1497.The Kingdom vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1498. Shynron vs Kimber Lee for the CLL World Title Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1499. The Hooligans vs Matt Tremont & Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1500. Nick Gage vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1501. Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1502. Chris Dickinson vs Samoa Joe (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1503. Beyond Originals vs Crusade for Change in a War Games Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1504. Kevin Owens vs Neville (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1505. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1506. Cesaro vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1507. Alberto Del Rio vs Kalisto (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1508. Nia Jax vs Carmella (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1509. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1510. Emma vs Mary-Kate (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1511. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs Corey Hollis & John Skyler (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1512. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1513. The Young Bucks vs Alberto El Patron & Rey Mysterio (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1514. War Machine vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1515. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Lee Davidson (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1516. The Kingdom vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1517. The Miz vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 11/19/15)
1518. The Dudley Boyz, Neville, Goldust & Titus O'Neil vs The Ascension, Stardust, Bo Dallas & The Miz (WWE Survivor Series Kickoff Show 11/22/15)
1519. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1520. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1521. Ryback, The Usos & Luchas Dragons vs The New Day, Sheamus & King Barrett (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1522. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1523. Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1524. The Undertaker & Kane vs Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1525. Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1526. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1527. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs The Dudley Boyz (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1528. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1529. Neville vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1530. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1531. Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler vs Kevin Owens & Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1532. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1533. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1534. Apollo Crews vs Jesse Sorenson (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1535. Bayley vs Eva Marie for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1536. The Kingdom vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1537. Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1538. Team Pazuzu vs Beyond Originals (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1539. David Starr vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1540. Da Hit Squad vs The Hooligans (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1541. Biff Busick vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1542. Death by Elbow vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1543. Nick Gage vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1544. Chris Dickinson & Heidi Lovelace vs Shynron & Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1545. Paul London vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1546. Mike Bailey vs Danny Cannon (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1547. The Kingdom vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1548. Da Hoodz vs Garden State Gods vs Symbiote vs Anthony Stone & Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1549. Johnny Gargano vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1550. Beaver Boys vs Ryan Galeone & Brian Myers (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1551. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Casket Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1552. AR Fox vs Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1553. Best Friends vs Dan Barry & Dick Justice (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1554. Donovan Dijak vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1555. Team Pazuzu vs Shynron, Eddie Kingston, Nick Gage & Da Hit Squad (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1556. Kimber Lee vs Heidi Lovelace (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1557. Young Bucks vs Death by Elbow (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1558. Moose vs Dominick Carter (ROH Wrestling Episode #218)
1559. Moose & Michael Elgin vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #218)
1560. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #218)
1561. The Dudley Boyz vs Braun Strowman & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1562. Paige vs Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1563. Jack Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1564. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1565. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1566. Eddie Edwards vs Colt Cabana (ROH "Tag Wars 2010" 8/28/10)
1567. Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Fade to Black" 9/10/10)
1568. Amasis vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1569. Ophidian & Argus vs Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1570. Kevin Condron vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1571. Princess Kimber Lee vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1572. Dasher Hatfield vs Blaster McMassive (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1573. Austin Aries vs Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling 11/25/15)
1574. Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Walking on Pins and Needles" 3/13/10)
1575. Samoa Joe vs Warbeard Hanson (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1576. Cherry Bomb vs Tessa Blanchard for the WSU World Championship (WSU "Control" 7/11/15)
1577. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1578. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1579. Ryback vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1580. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz & Tommy Dreamer (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1581. The Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1582. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1583. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1584. The New Day & The League of Nations vs Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1585. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1586. James Storm vs Adam Rose 1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1588. Emma vs Liv Morgan 1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1589. Nia Jax vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1590. Samoa Joe vs Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1591. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #219)
1592. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #219)
1593. The Kingdom vs War Machine & Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #219)
1594. BJ Whitmer vs Americos (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1595. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1596. Dalton Castle vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1597. Jay Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1598. Keith Lee & Shane Taylor vs Ken Phoenix & Andy Dalton (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1599. Michael Elgin vs ACH (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1600. The Kingdom vs War Machine (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1601. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1602. The Kingdom vs Roderick Strong & War Machine (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1603. Danny Doring vs Stevie Richards (House of Hardcore 7)
1604. Brian Myers vs Christian York (House of Hardcore 7)
1605. Anthony Greene, Ben Ortiz & Vik Dalishus vs Team Tremendous & Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore 7)
1606. Eddie Kingston vs Eddie Edwards (House of Hardcore 7)
1607. Alex Reynolds vs Lance Anoai vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore 7)
1608. Killer Elite Squad vs Team 3D (House of Hardcore 7)
1609. Austin Aries vs Drew Galloway (House of Hardcore 7)
1610. Bobby Roode vs Tommy Dreamer in an Extreme Rules Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (House of Hardcore 7)
1611. The Young Bucks vs The Hardys (House of Hardcore 7)
1612. Tyler Breeze vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1613. Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1614. The New Day vs The Usos & Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1615. D-Von Dudley vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1616. Roman Reigns vs The League of Nations (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1617. Chris Hero & Colt Cabana vs Killer Elite Squad (NOAH 4/19/15)
1618. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Corey Hollis & John Skyler (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1619. Asuke vs Deonna Purazzo (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1620. The Hype Bros vs Blake & Murphy (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1621. Bayley vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1622. Samoa Joe & Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor & Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1623. The League of Nations vs Team Extreme vs The Wyatt Family vs Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1624. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1625. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1626. Jack Swagger vs Stardust (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1627. Braun Strowman vs Tommy Dreamer (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1628. Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1629. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1630. Lucha Dragons vs Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1631. Ryback vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1632. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1633. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos vs The League of Nations (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1634. Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode #220)
1635. Roderick Strong vs Samson Walker for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #220)
1636. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #220)
1637. JT Dunn & Kimber Lee vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1638. Nick Gage vs Sugar Dunkerton (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1639. Shynron vs David Starr vs Stockade vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Corvis vs Johnny Cockstrong for the CLL World Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1640. Dan Barry & Da Hit Squad vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1641. The Kingdom vs The Beaver Boys (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1642. Karlee Perez vs Joey Ryan (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1643. Team Pazuzu vs Anthony Stone & Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1644. Larry Legend vs Rich Pallidino (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1645. CJP vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1646. AR Fox vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1647. Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks (WWE "Tables,Ladders & Chair 2015" Kick Off Show)
1648. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos in a Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1649. Rusev vs Ryback (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1650. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger in a Chairs Match for the WWE United States Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1651. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz, Tommy Dreamer & Rhyno in a Tables Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1652. Kevin Owens vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1653. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1654. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns in a TLC Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Finished the year at 3894


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Spoiler: 1780 matches for 2015



January 4, 2015
1. New Japan Rumble NJPW 1/04/2015
2. ReDragon vs. Time Splitters vs. Forever Hooligans vs. The Young Bucks NJPW 1/04/2015
3. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2015
4. Mikey Nicholls, Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Toru Yano vs. Shelton Benjamin, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 1/04/2015
5. Minoru Suzuki vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2015
6. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 1/04/2015
7. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kenny Omega 1/04/2015
8. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 1/04/2015
9. AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2015
10. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 1/04/2015
11. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2015
January 7, 2015
12. Aztec Warfare Match Lucha Underground 1/07/2015
January 18, 2015
13. Ángel de Oro, Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
14. Bárbaro Cavernario & Okumura vs. Kushida & Triton NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
15. Ryusuke Taguchi, La Sombra, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan, Mascara Don, & Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
16. Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
17. Mephisto vs. Stuka Kr. NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
18. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Místico, vs. Stigma vs. Kazuchika Okada, Pólvora, & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
19. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis NJPW/CMLL 1/18/2015
January 19, 2015
20. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Stuka, Jr., & Tiger Mask IV vs. Gedo, Okumura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
21. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Captain New Japan & Tritón NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
22. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Angel de Oro & Stigma NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
23. Bárbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
24. Místico vs. Pólvora NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
25. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr. vs. Gran Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Último Guerrero NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
26. La Sombra vs. Máscara Dorada NJPW/CMLL 1/19/2015
January 25, 2015
27. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston WWE 1/25/2015
28. The Ascension vs. The New Age Outlaws WWE 1/25/2015
29. The Usos vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow WWE 1/25/2015
30. The Bella Twins vs. Paige & Natalya WWE 1/25/2015
31. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins WWE 1/25/2015
32. Royal Rumble Match 1/25/2015
February 6, 2015
33. James Storm & Abyss vs. Matt & Jeff Hardy TNA 2/6/2015
34. Awesome Kong vs. Havok TNA 2/6/2015
35. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 2/6/2015
36. Tyrus vs. Mark Andrews & Rockstar Spud TNA 2/6/2015
37. Team Angle vs. Beat Down Clan TNA 2/6/2015
February 7, 2015
38. Super Vader vs. Nobuhiko Takada UFWi (?) 8/18/1994
39. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/10/2015
40. Jonah Rock vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 1/10/2015
41. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mohammed Yone & Taiji Ishimori NOAH 1/10/2015
42. Yoshihiro Takayama, Saito, & Hirayanagi vs. Kenou, Ohara, & Maybach Taniguchi NOAH 1/10/2015
43. Atsushi Kotoge & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Daisuke Harada & Quiet Storm NOAH 1/10/2015
44. TMDK vs. Dangan Yankees NOAH 1/10/2015
45. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Satoshi Kojima NOAH 1/10/2015
46. Jumping Bomb Angels vs. Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano AJW 10/10/1985
February 11, 2015
47. Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/11/2015
48. Máscara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 2/11/2015
49. Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 2/11/2015
50. Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2/11/2015
51. The Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters vs. ReDragon NJPW 2/11/2015
52. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 2/11/2015
53. Kazuchika Okada, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/11/2015
54. Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/11/2015
55. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2015
56. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 2/11/2015
57. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 2/11/2015
58. Baron Corbin vs. Bull dempsey NXT 2/11/2015
59. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 2/11/2015
60. Finn Balor vs. Adrian Neville NXT 2/11/2015
61. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks NXT 2/11/2015
62. Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/11/2015
63. Argenis vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
64. Son of Havok vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
65. Pentagon Jr. Ricky Mandel Lucha Underground 2/11/2015
February 13, 2015
66. Bray Wyatt vs. R Truth WWE 2/12/2015
67. Summer Rae vs. Paige WWE 2/12/2015
68. Adam Rose vs. Fandango WWE 2/12/2015
69. Tag Team Turmoil WWE 2/12/2015
70. Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 7/20/2013
71. Taichi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 2/4/2015
72. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Naomichi Marufuji, Shane Haste, & Mike Nicholls NOAH 2/4/2015
February 14, 2015
73. Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 2/14/2015
74. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tiger Mask IV & Jay White NJPW 2/14/2015
75. Kushida, Alex Shelley, & Mascara Dorada vs. Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kenny Omega NJPW 2/14/2015
76. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 2/14/2015
77. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Rob Conway NJPW 2/14/2015
78. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/14/2015
79. Bad Luke Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 2/14/2015
80. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga NJPW 2/14/2015
81. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 2/14/2015
82. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/14/2015
February 15, 2015
83. Natsuki Taiyo vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/30/2012
84. Kyoko Kimura vs. Dark Angel StarDom 9/17/2012
85. Arisa Nakajima vs Hiroyo Matsumoto JWP 12/21/2008
86. Arisa Nakajima vs. Io Shirai StarDom 12/29/2013
February 16, 2015
87. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 2/16/2015
88. Stardust & Goldust vs. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods WWE 2/16/2015
89. Roman Reigns vs. Kane WWE 2/16/2015
90. Paige vs. Summer Rae WWE 2/16/2015
91. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins WWE 2/16/2015
92. Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show WWE 2/16/2015
February 19, 2015
93. Mil Muertes vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
94. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
95. Super Fly vs. Texano Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
96. Bael, Castro Cortez & Mr. Cisco vs. Mascarita Sagrada, Pimpinela Escarlata & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 2/18/2015
97. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore NXT 2/18/2015
98. Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants NXT 2/18/2015
99. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens NXT 2/18/2015
February 20, 2015
100. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2013
101. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/4/2013
February 22, 2015
102. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 12/26/1997
103. Kyoko Inoue vs Akira Hokuto AJW 11/26/1992
104. Bull Nakano vs Debbie Malenko AJW 10/4/1991
105. Yumiko Hotta vs Aja Kong AJW 1/24/1994
106. Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, & Erick Rowan vs. Big Show, Kane, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/22/2015 
107. Stardust vs. Goldust WWE 2/22/2015
108. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 2/22/2015
109. Paige vs. Nikki Bella WWE 2/22/2015
110. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 2/22/2015
111. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 2/22/2015
112. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/22/2015
113. Mio Shirai vs. Tsukushi Ice Ribbon 12/28/2014
114. Syuri vs. Kana REINA 12/26/2014
February 23, 2015
115. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 2/23/2015
116. The Ascension vs. The Prime Tine Players WWE 2/23/2015
February 25, 2015
117. Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey WWE 2/25/2015
118. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan WWE 2/25/2015
119. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch WWE 2/25/2015
120. The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor WWE 2/25/2015
121. Aerostar vs. Drago Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
122. Cage vs. Prince Puma Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
123. Pentagon Jr. vs. Vinny Massaro Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
124. King Cuerno vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 2/25/2015
125. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls NOAH 2/11/2015
February 26, 2015
126. The Great Muta vs. Jinsei Shinzaki NJPW 4/29/1996
127. The Great Muta vs. the Great Nita NJPW 8/28/1999
February 27, 2015
128. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2013
129. The Great Muta vs. Power Warrior NJPW 1/04/1997
130. The Great Muta vs. Antonio Inoki NJPW 5/1/1994
131. The Great Muta vs. Hulk Hogan NJPW 5/3/1993
132. The Great Muta vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 1/04/1993
February 28, 2015
133. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1991
134. The Great Muta vs. Sting NJPW 3/21/1991
135. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
136. Tiger Mask vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 11/5/1981
137. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs. Baby Face & Perro Aquayo NJPW 4/13/1980
March 1, 2015
138. Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander RoH 3/1/2015
139. Moose vs. Mark Briscoe RoH 3/1/2015
140. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Christoper Daniels & Kazarian vs. Karl Anderson RoH 3/1/2015
141. Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer RoH 3/1/2015
142. ODB vs. Maria Kanellis RoH 3/1/2015
143. AJ Styles vs. ACH RoH 3/1/2015
144. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily vs. Nick & Matt Jackson RoH 3/1/2015
145. Alberto El Patron vs. Jay Lethal RoH 3/1/2015
146. Jay Briscoe vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elign vs. Hanson RoH 3/1/2015
March 4, 2015
147. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/04/2015
148. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 3/04/2015
149. Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 3/04/2015
150. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks NXT 3/04/2015
151. Misae Watanabe & Naomi Kato vs. Yoshika Tamura & Yuka Shiina AJW 9/2/1995
152. Chaparrita ASARI & Kumiko Maekawa vs. Rie Tamada & Yumi Fukawa AJW 9/2/1995
153. Toshiyo Yamada, Takako Inoue, & Tomoko Watanabe vs. Blizzard YUKI, Mariko Yoshida, & Kaoru Ito AJW 9/2/1995
154. .Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs Jaguar Yokota & Lioness Asuka. AJW 9/2/1995
155. Yumiko Hotta vs. Reggie Bennett. AJW 9/2/1995
156. .Aja Kong vs. Bison Kimura. AJW 9/2/1995
157. Kyoko Inoue vs. Bull Nakano AJW 9/2/1995
158. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto AJW 9/2/1995
March 5, 2015
159. Sho Tanaka, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Tiger Mask vs. Jay White, Yohei Komatsu, Kushida, Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 3/05/2015
160. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/05/2015
161. Tomoaki Honma vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 3/05/2015
162. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 3/05/2015
163. Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 3/05/2015
164. Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 3/05/2015
165. Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/05/2015
166. Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/05/2015
167. Toru Yano vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 3/05/2015\
168. Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 3/05/2015
169. Fenix vs. Mil Muertes Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
170. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
171. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/04/2015
172. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
March 6, 2015
173. Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 1/08/2005
174. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 10/14/2013
175. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Naomichi Marufuji NJPW 10/14/2013
176. Mitsuo Momota vs Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
177. .Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
178. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
179. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
180. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
181. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
182. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
183. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
184. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
185. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
March 7, 2015
186. Sid Vicious & Buff Bagwell vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 8/9/1997
187. Konnan vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 8/9/1997
188. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett & Dean Malenko WCW 8/9/1997
189. Chris Jericho vs. Alex Wright WCW 8/9/1997
190. Syxx vs. Ric Flair WCW 8/9/1997
191. Curt Hennig vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 8/9/1997
192. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 8/9/1997
193. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner WCW 8/9/1997
194. Hollywood Hogan vs. Lex Luger WCW 8/9/1997
March 8, 2015
195. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Jay White NJPW 3/08/2015
196. Satoshi Kojima, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask IV, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Tomoaki Honma, & Captain New Japan NJPW 3/08/2015 
197. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/08/2015
198. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 3/08/2015
199. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/08/2015
200. Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/08/2015
201. Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/08/2015
202. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/08/2015
203. Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 9/14/1997
204. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 9/14/1997
205. Alex Wright vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 9/14/1997
206. Dean Malenko vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 9/14/1997
207. Meng & Barbarian vs. Wrath & Mortis WCW 9/14/1997
208. The Giant vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/14/1997
209. Scott Hall & Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Lex Luger WCW 9/14/1997
210. Chris Beniot, Steve McMichael, Ric Flair, & Curt Hennig vs. Kevin Nash, Buff Bagwell, Syxx, & Konnan WCW 9/14/1997
211. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs. John Kronus & Perry Saturn ECW 4/13/1997
212. Lance Storm vs. Rob Van Dam ECW 4/13/1997
213. The Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada, & Masato Yakushiji vs. Taka Michinoku, Terry Boy, & Dick Togo ECW 4/13/1997
214. Shane Douglas vs. Pitbull #2 ECW 4/13/1997
215. Taz vs. Sabu ECW 4/13/1997
216. Terry Funk vs. The Sandman vs. Stevie Richards ECW 4/13/1997
217. Raven vs. Terry Funk ECW 4/13/1997
March 9, 2015
218. Bad News Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/09/2015
219. Dean Ambrose vs. Stardust WWE 3/09/2015
220. Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. Kane & Big Show WWE 3/09/2015
March 10, 2015
221. Jimmy Kanda, Jimmy Kagetora, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee!! vs Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kzy & Big R Shimizu DG 3/1/2015
222. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs Yosuke Santa Maria & El Lindaman DG 3/1/2015
223. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo 'Jimmy' Saito vs Naruki Doi & Mondai Ryu DG 3/1/2015
224. T-Hawk, U-T, Kotoka & Flamita vs CIMA, Gamma, Don Fujii & Punch Tominaga DG 3/1/2015
225. BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation DG 3/1/2015
March 11, 2015
226. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 3/11/2015
227. Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/11/2015
228. Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker NXT 3/11/2015
229. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 3/11/2015
230. Rush vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/9/2014
231. Mascara Dorada vs. ***** Casas CMLL 12/01/2009
232. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 8/30/2009
233. ***** Casas vs. Ultimo Dragon CMLL 3/23/1993
234. Pentagon Jr. vs. Argenis Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
235. Ivelisse vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
236. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 3/11/2015
March 13, 2015
237. Mesias vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. AAA 9/26/2009
238. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 12/16/2011
239. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. LA Park AAA 11/15/2012
240. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Máscara Año 2000 Jr AAA 8/05/2012
241. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 1/04/2014
242. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Cibernético AAA 7/26/2009
243. Dr. Wagner Jr. & Héctor Garza vs Silver King & Super Parka AAA 9/02/2012
March 14, 2015
244. Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata WCW 10/26/1997
245. Chris Jericho vs. Gedo WCW 10/26/1997
246. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
247. Alex Wright vs. Steve McMichael WCW 10/26/1997
248. Jacqueline vs. Disco Inferno WCW 10/26/1997
249. Ric Flair vs. Curt Hennig WCW 10/26/1997
250. Lex Luger vs. Scott Hall WCW 10/26/1997
251. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Randy Savage WCW 10/26/1997
252. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/26/1997
March 15, 2015
253. Jushin Liger, Kushida, & Jay White vs. Tiger Mask, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada NJPW 3/15/2015
254. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/15/2015
255. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/15/2015
256. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
257. Tama Tonga & Cody Hall vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 3/15/2015
258. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/15/2015
259. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2015
260. Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/15/2015
March 18, 2015
261. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 3/13/2015
262. Drew Galloway vs. MVP TNA 3/13/2015
263. Bram vs. Magnus TNA 3/13/2105
264. Brooke vs. Robbie E TNA 3/13/2015
265. Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud TNA 3/13/2015
March 19, 2015
266. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
267. Big Ryck vs. The Crew Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
268. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 3/18/2015
269. Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto NXT 3/18/2015
270. Collin Cassady vs. Wesley Blake NXT 3/18/2015
271. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/18/2015
272. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley NXT 3/18/2015
273. Heidi Lovelace vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 3/8/2015
274. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Dragonita Stardom 3/8/2015
275. Kyoko Kimura & Hudson Envy vs. Takumi Iroha & Reo Hazuki NXT 3/8/2015
276. Nanae Takahashi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 3/8/2015
277. Io Shirai & Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani & Kairi Hojo Stardom 3/8/2015
278. Hajime Ohara & Kenou vs. Daisuke Harada & Genba Hirayanagi vs. El Desperado & Taka Michinoku NOAH 3/15/2015
279. Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura vs. Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka NOAH 3/15/2015
280. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 3/15/2015
March 20, 2015
281. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Taichi NOAH 3/15/2015
282. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste NOAH 3/15/2015
283. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi Vs. Akitoshi Saito & Quiet Storm NOAH 3/15/2015
284. Mio Shirai vs. Maki Narumiya Ice Ribbon 12/31/2012
285. Io Shirai vs. Koguma Stardom 2/22/2015
286. Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai Stardom 2/14/2015
287. Nanae Takahashi vs. Yuzuki Aikawa Stardom 12/24/2012
March 21, 2015
288. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Jessie Godderz & DJ Z vs. Manik & Great Sanada TNA 3/20/2015
289. Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/20/2015
290. Taryn Terrell vs. Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong TNA 3/20/2015
291. Matt Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/20/2015
292. Bobby Lashley vs. Kurt Angle TNA 3/20/2015
293. El Hijo Del Santo vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo CMLL 8/25/2006
294. El Mesías & El Patrón Alberto vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 10/12/2014
295. Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Texano Jr. AAA 1/23/2015
296. Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs Cibernético AAA 6/16/2013 
297. El Mesías vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 9/02/2012
298. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 10/09/2011
299. Myzteziz vs el Hijo del Perro Aguayo AAA 2/08/2015
March 22, 2015
300. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 1/04/2014
301. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1993
March 25, 2015
302. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 3/25/2015
303. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor NXT 3/25/2015
304. Sexy Star & Taya Valkyrie vs. Ivelisse & Faby Apache AAA 12/07/2014
305. Son of Havok vs. Angelico Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
306. Alberto El Patron vs. Texano Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
307. Prince Puma vs. Cage Lucha Underground 3/25/2015
March 27, 2015
308. Kenta vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 8/27/2005
309. Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Sugiura NOAH 5/08/2011
310. The Great Muta vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 11/03/2008
311. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 3/21/2010
312. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Devil Masami, Chigusa Nagayo, & Dynamite Kansai JWP 1/09/1994
313. Assassin 1 & Assassin 2 vs. Rufus R. Jones & Bugsy McGraw NWA 11/24/1983
314. Scott McGhee & Johnny Weaver vs. Kevin Sullivan & Mark Lewin NWA 11/24/1983
315. Carlos Colon vs. Abdullah the Butcher NWA 11/24/1983
316. Wahoo McDaniel & Mark Youngblood vs. Bob Orton Jr. & Dick Slater NWA 11/24/1983
317. Great Kabuki vs. Charlie Brown NWA 11/24/1983
318. Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine NWA 11/24/1983
319. Jack Brisco & Jerry Brisco vs. Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/24/1983
320. Harley Race vs. Ric Flair NWA 11/24/1983
March 28, 2015
321. Rockstar Spud vs. Low Ki TNA 3/27/2015
322. Awesome Kong vs. Brooke TNA 3/27/2015
323. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, & Mr. Anderson vs. Eric Young, Ethan Carter III, & Tyrus TNA 3/27/2015
324. Jeff Hardy vs. James Storm TNA 3/27/2015
March 29, 2015
325. Mike Davis vs. Denny Brown NWA 11/22/1984
326. Brian Adidis vs. Mr. Ito NWA 11/22/1984
327. Mike Graham vs. Jesse Barr NWA 11/22/1984
328. The Assassin & Buzz Tyler vs. Elijah Akeem & Kareem Muhammad NWA 11/22/1984
329. Black Bart vs. Manny Fernandez NWA 11/22/1984
330. Jimmy Valiant vs. Paul Jones NWA 11/22/1984
331. Ron Bass vs. Dick Slater NWA 11/22/1984
332. Ole Anderson & Keith Larson vs. Ivan Koloff & Nikita Koloff NWA 11/22/1984
333. Tully Blanchard vs. Ricky Steamboat NWA 11/22/1984
334. Billy Graham vs. Wahoo McDaniel NWA 11/22/1984
335. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/22/1984
336. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Diego & Fernando vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 3/29/2015
337. Andre Battle Royale WWE 3/29/2015
338. 7-Man Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship WWE 3/29/2015
339. Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/29/2015
340. Triple H vs. Sting WWE 3/29/2015
341. Nikki & Brie Bella vs. Paige & AJ Lee WWE 3/29/2015
342. Rusev vs. John Cena WWE 3/29/2015
343. The Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 3/29/2015
344. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns WWE 3/29/2015
March 30, 2015
345. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/30/2015
346. Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, Konnor, & Viktor vs. Kalisto, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, & Big E WWE 3/30/2015
347. Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust WWE 3/30/2015
348. Neville vs. Curtis Axel WWE 3/30/2015
349. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 3/30/2015
350. Naomi, Paige, & AJ Lee vs. Natalya, Nikki Bella, & Brie Bella WWE 3/30/2015
351. Rusev vs. Goldust WWE 3/30/2015
352. Randy Orton, Ryback, & Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show, & Kane WWE 3/30/2015
March 31, 2015
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 4/06/2014
354. The Great Sasuke vs. Ultimo Dragon NJPW 8/05/1996
355. Ultimo Dragon vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 1/04/1997
April 1, 2015
356. Shinjiro Otani vs. Ultimo Dragon NJPW 1/04/1998
357. Dean Malenko vs. Gedo NJPW 4/16/1994
358. Shinjiro Otani vs. Super Delfin NJPW 4/16/1994
359. Black Tiger vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/16/1994
360. El Samurai vs. Masatoshi Mogi NJPW 4/16/1994
361. ***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji NJPW 4/16/1994
362. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Hayabusa NJPW 4/16/1994
363. Wild Pegasus vs. Black Tiger NJPW 4/16/1994
364. El Samurai vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
365. Wild Pegasus vs. Gedo NJPW 4/16/1994
366. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
367. Wild Pegasus vs. The Great Sasuke NJPW 4/16/1994
368. Angelico vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
369. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
370. Sexy Star, Super Fly, & Pentagon Jr. vs. The Mack, Big Ryck, & Killshot Lucha Underground 4/01/2015
371. Bayley vs. Emma NXT 4/01/2015
372. Blake & Murphy vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 4/01/2015 
373. Tye Dillinger vs. Jason Jordan NXT 4/01/2015
374. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 4/01/2015
April 3, 2015
375. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/03/2014
April 4, 2015
376. Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young TNA 4/03/2015
377. Gail Kim vs. Angelina Love TNA 4/03/2015
378. Magnus vs. Bram TNA 4/03/2015
379. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashley TNA 4/03/2015
380. Naomi vs. Natalya WWE 4/03/2015
381. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper WWE 4/03/2015
382. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 4/03/2015
April 5, 2015
383. Alex Shelley, Kushida, Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Sho Tanaka NJPW 4/05/2015
384. Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 4/05/2015
385. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Rocky Romero & Baretta NJPW 4/05/2015
386. Kenny Omega vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 4/05/2015
387. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett NJPW 4/05/2015
388. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe NJPW 4/05/2015
389. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 4/05/2015
390. Kazuchika Okada vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 4/05/2015
391. AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/05/2015
April 8, 2015
392. Cibernético, Electroshock, Psycho Clown vs Jeff Jarrett, Máscara Año 2000 Jr., Texano Jr. AAA 3/16/2014
393. Cibernético & Electroshock vs Texano & Zorro AAA 1/30/2014
394. Cibernético, Electroshock, Zorro vs La Parka, Octagón, Silver King AAA 12/16/2011
395. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV AAA 4/19/2014
396. Australian Suicide vs Pentagón Jr. AAA 5/02/2014
397. Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville NXT 4/08/2015
398. Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor NXT 4/08/2015
399. Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami NXT 4/08/2015
400. La Parka, Octagón, Octagon Jr. vs Parka Negra, Pentagon Jr., Silver King AAA 12/02/2012
401. Fénix & Myzteziz vs Joe Lider & Pentagón Jr. AAA 11/30/2014
402. Drago, Aerostar, & Fenix vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, & Angelico Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
403. Sexy Star vs Super Fly Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
404. Prince Puma vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 4/08/2015
April 9, 2015
405. Villano IV vs Chessman AAA 3/16/2014
406. Electroshock vs. Chessman AAA 9/26/2009
407. El Mesías vs. Chessman AAA 3/15/2009
408. Máscara Dorada vs Mephisto CMLL 11/04/2011
409. Terrible vs Máximo CMLL 1/30/2015 
April 10, 2015
410. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kengo Mashimo NJPW 2/10/2013
411. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 2/10/2013
412. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/20/2013
413. Tetsuya Naito vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/04/2013
414. Kota Ibushi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/10/2013
415. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/02/2013
416. Terrible vs. Rush CMLL 1/22/2013
April 11, 2015
417. Rush vs. El Terrible CMLL 1/01/2012
418. Dragon Rojo Jr. vs Golden Angel CMLL 1/03/2012
419. Máscara Dorada vs Psicosis CMLL 5/22/2012
420. La Sombra vs Averno CMLL 9/16/2011
421. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Madoka BJW 8/02/2013
422. Isami Kodaka vs. Saburo Inematsu BJW 3/21/2015
423. Masato Yakushiji vs. Wellington Welkins Jr Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
424. Hanzo Nakajima vs. Naohiro Hoshikawa Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
425. Gran Naniwa, Jinsei Shinzaki, & Taka Michinoku vs. Sato, Shiryu, & Terry Boy Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
426. Super Delfin vs. Pantera Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
427. Atsushi Onita vs. The Great Sasuke Michinoku Pro 10/30/1994
April 12, 2015
428. Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi CMLL 3/20/2015
429. Delirious vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 10/31/2009
430. Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Suwama AJPW 8/30/2009
April 13, 2014
431. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada 5/25/2014
432. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 8/06/2000
433. Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk AJPW 11/30/1981
434. Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody AJPW 12/07/1981 
435. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 4/11/2001
436. Bad News Barrett vs. John Cena WWE 4/13/2015
437. Konner & Viktor vs Kalisto & Sin Cara WWE 4/13/2015
438. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/13/2015
439. Dean Ambrose vs. Adam Rose WWE 4/13/2015
440. Luke Harper vs. Ryback WWE 4/13/2015
441. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville WWE 4/13/2015
April 15, 2014
442. Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan XMW 6/21/2014
443. Faby Apache & La Jarochita vs La Hechicera & Mary Apache AAA 5/17/2013
444. Faby Apache vs. Sexy Star AAA 9/26/2009 
445. CJ Parker vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 4/15/2015
446. Blue Pants vs. Dana Brooke NXT 4/15/2015
447. Sami Zayn vs. Rhyno NXT 4/15/2015
448. Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo, & Hernandez vs. King Cuerno, Texano, & Cage Lucha Underground 4/15/2015
449. Cage vs. Mack vs. Son of Havok Luchae Underground 4/15/2015
450. Drago vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 4/15/2015
April 21, 2015
451. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Daisuke Sekimoto BJW 3/31/2015
452. Keiji Mutoh vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 6/08/2001
April 22, 2015
453. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Randy Savage AJPW/WWE 4/13/1990
454. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Ric Flair WAR 9/15/1992
455. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Tarzan Goto WAR 7/8/1997
456. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Satoshi Kojima AJPW 7/17/2002
457. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 10/28/2000
458. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 6/05/1989
459. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 10/11/1989 
460. Jumbo Tsuruta & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen AJPW 4/4/1989
461. Finn Balor vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 4/22/2015
462. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch NXT 4/22/2015
463. Hideo Itami vs. CJ Parker NXT 4/22/2015
464. Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley NXT 4/22/2015
465. Pentagon Jr. vs. Sexy Star Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
466. Texano, King Cuerno, & Cage vs. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse, & Angelico vs. Big Ryck, Killshot, & Mack Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
467. Angelico, Son of Havoc, & Ivelisse vs. The Crew Lucha Underground 4/22/2015
April 23, 2015
468. Takeshi Morishima vs. Bryan Danielson ROH 8/25/2007
469. Takeshi Morishima vs. Takeshi Rikio NOAH 7/18/2008
470. Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe ROH 2/16/2007
April 26, 2015
471. Neville vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 4/26/2015
472. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 4/26/2015
473. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 4/26/2015
474. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston & Big E WWE 4/26/2015
475. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 4/26/2015
476. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi WWE 4/26/2015
477. Roman Reigns vs. Big Show WWE 4/26/2015
478. Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/26/2015
April 29, 2015
479. Rocky Romero, Trent Baretta , & Gedo vs. Sho Tanaka, Komatsu Yohei, & Jay White NJPW 4/29/2015
480. Satoshi Kojima & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 4/20/2015
481. Yuji Nagata, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Kushida NJPW 4/29/2015
482. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Steve Anthony NJPW 4/29/2015
483. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 4/29/2015
484. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, & Alex Shelley NJPW 4/29/2015
485. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/29/2015
486. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/29/2015
487. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 4/29/2015
488. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 4/27/2015
489. R Truth vs. Stardust WWE 4/27/2015
490. Naomi vs. Brie Bella WWE 4/27/2015
491. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 4/27/2015
492. Luke Harper vs. Neville WWE 4/27/2015
493. Neville vs. Sheamus WWE 4/28/2015
494. Bad News Barrett vs. R Truth WWE 4/28/2015
495. Bad News Barrett vs. Neville WWE 4/28/2015
496. Blake & Murphy vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass NXT 4/29/2015
497. Bayley vs. Dana Brooke NXT 4/29/2015
498. Sami Zayn vs. Alex Riley NXT 4/29/2015
499. Killshot vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
500. King Cuerno vs. Cage vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
501. Prince Puma vs. Drago Lucha Underground 4/29/2015
May 2, 2015
502. Sam Houston vs. Krusher Khrushchev NWA 11/28/1985 
503. Manny Fernandez vs. Abdullah the Butcher NWA 11/28/1985
504. Ron Bass vs. Black Bart NWA 11/28/1985
505. Ron Bass vs. JJ Dillon NWA 11/28/1985
506. Billy Graham vs. The Barbarian NWA 11/28/1985
507. Terry Taylor vs. Buddy Landel NWA 11/28/1985
508. Ole Anderson & Arn Anderson vs. Wahoo McDaniel & Billy Jack Hayes NWA 11/28/1985
509. Tully Blanchard vs. Magnum TA NWA 11/28/1985
510. Jimmy Valiant & Miss Atlanta Lively vs. Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey NWA 11/28/1985
511. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Ivan & Nikita Koloff NWA 11/28/1985
512. Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/28/1985
513. Fenix vs. Hijo del Fantasma AAA 4/03/2015
514. Syuri vs. Marcela CMLL 4/10/2015
515. Ayumi vs. Marcela CMLL 3/09/2012
516. Amapola vs. Marcela CMLL 8/05/2007
517. Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela CMLL 9/06/2011
518. Dark Angel, India Sioux, Marcela vs La Nazi, Medussa, Princesa Sugheit CMLL 8/06/2006
519. India Sioux vs. Medussa CMLL 8/13/2006
520. Marcela & Princesa Sugehit vs La Seductora & Princesa Blanca CMLL 8/01/2014
521. El Patrón Alberto, Murder Clown, Myzteziz vs El Mesías, Pentagón Jr., Texano Jr. AAA 4/03/2015
May 3, 2015
522. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Kushida, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 5/03/2015
523. Tetsuya Naito & Sho Tanaka vs. Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/03/2015
524. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 5/03/2015
525. Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 5/03/2015
526. Kenny Omega vs. Alex Shelley NJPW 5/03/2015
527. Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, & Maria Kanellis vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Amber Gallows NJPW 5/03/2015
528. Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, & Toru Yano vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Togi Makabe NJPW 5/03/2015
529. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/03/2015
530. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/03/2015
May 6, 2015
531. Charlotte vs. Emma NXT 5/06/2015
532. Rhino vs. Bull Dempsey NXT 5/06/2015
533. Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 5/06/2015
534. The Crew vs. Son of Havok & Angelico Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
535. Cage & Cuerno vs Prince Puma & Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
536. Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron Lucha Underground 5/06/2015
May 7, 2015
537. Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaki Dolphin & Super Shisa vs K-ness, Mondai Ryu & Punch Tominaga Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
538. Yosuke Santa Maria & El Lindaman vs Kenichiro Arai & Stalker Ichikawa Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
539. BxB Hulk vs. Cyber Kong Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
540. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko BOY vs Masaaki Mochizuki & Big R Shimizu Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
541. Jimmy Susumu, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Flamita, U-T & Kotoka vs Naruki Doi, Don Fujii & Gamma Dragon Gate 5/05/2015
542. Akira Tozawa vs. Dragon Kid Dragon Fate 5/05/2015
May 8, 2015
543. El Texano Jr vs. Psycho Clown vs. El Mesias vs. Aerostar AAA 3/18/2015
544. El Patrón Alberto vs Texano Jr. AAA 12/07/2014
545. Rey Mysterio Jr & Myzteziz vs. Hijo del Perro Aguayo & Pentagon Jr AAA 3/18/2015
546. La Parka, Angelico, & Jack Evans vs. Averno, Chessman, & Cibernetico AAA 3/18/2015
547. Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix AAA 3/18/2015
548. Drago, El Elegido, & Fénix vs Devil Rocker, Machine Rocker, & Soul Rocker AAA 12/21/2012
549. Drago, La Parka, & Ozz vs Charly Manson, Cibernético, & Escoria AAA 5/13/2011
550. Drago, Joe Lider, & La Parka vs Charly Manson, Cibernético, & Escoria 5/07/2011
May 9, 2015
551. Cibernético & Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Halloween & Silver King AAA 8/19/2012
552. Dr. Wagner Jr. & Silver King vs Máscara Año 2000 Jr. & Texano AAA 6/01/2012
553. Dr. Wagner Jr. & El Mesias vs Damian 666 & LA Park AAA 4/30/2011
554. Drago, Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake vs Pentagón Jr., Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie AAA 2/21/2014
555. Kenta vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 11/13/2004
556. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 10/29/2006
557. Kenta & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takeshi Morishima & Takeshi Rikio NOAH 7/16/2006
558. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori NOAH 10/12/2001
559. Kenta Kobashi, Go Shiozaki, & Tamon Honda vs. Jun Akiyama, Kanemaru, & Shiga NOAH 1/13/2008
560. Marcela vs. Tiffany CMLL 8/05/2012
May 10, 2015
561. Tim Horner & Nelson Royal vs. Don & Rocky Kernodle NWA 11/27/1986
562. Brad Armstrong vs. Jimmy Garvin NWA 11/27/1986
563. Hector Guerrero & Baron von Raschke vs. Shaska Whatley & The Barbarian NWA 11/27/1986
564. Krusher Khrushchev & Ivan Koloff vs. Dutch Mantel & Bobby Jaggers NWA 11/27/1986
565. Wahoo McDaniel vs. Rick Rude NWA 11/27/1986
566. Sam Houston vs, Bill Dundee NWA 11/27/1986
567. Jimmy Valiant vs. Paul Jones NWA 11/27/1986
568. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Ron Garvin NWA 11/27/1986
569. Dusty Rhodes vs. Tully Blanchard NWA 11/27/1986
570. Hawk & Animal vs. Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey NWA 11/27/1986
571. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Arn & Ole Anderson NWA 11/27/1986
572. Ric Flair vs. Nikita Koloff NWA 11/27/1986
May 13, 2015
573. Baron Corbin vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 5/13/2015
574. Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella NXY 5/13/2015
575. Tyler Breeze & Adam Rose NXT 5/13/2015
576. Aerostar vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
577. The Mack vs. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Killshot vs. Cage vs. Fenix vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
578. Alberto El Patron vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/13/2015
May 14, 2015
579. Genba Hirayanagi & Hitoshi Kumano vs. Jack Gamble & Super Crazy NOAH 5/10/2015
580. Kenou & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Akitoshi Saito & Captain Noah NOAH 5/10/2015
581. Daisuke Harada vs. Hajime Ohara NOAH 5/10/2015
582. Muhammed Yone, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Taiji Ishimori vs. Mikey Nicholls, Shane Haste & Quiet Storm NOAH 5/10/2015
583. Taka Michinoku & El Desperado vs. Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 5/10/2015
584. Taichi vs. Atsushi Kotoge NOAH 5/10/2015
585. Yuji Nagata & Maybach Taniguchi vs. Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka NOAH 5/10/2015
586. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Takashi Sugiura & Masato Tanaka NOAH 5/10/2015 
587. Minoru Suzuki vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 5/10/2015
May 15, 2015
588. Moose & Gedo vs. Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
589. Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Kushida ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
590. Jushin Thunder Liger & Matt Sydal vs. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
591. Kazuchika Okada vs. Cedric Alexander ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
592. The Addiction vs. The Decade vs. Roppongi Vice ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
593. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. ACH ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
594. Jay Lethal vs. Tetsuya Naito ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
595. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elign ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
596. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Nick Jackson, & Matt Jackson vs. Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe, Roderick Strong, Hanson, &Rowe ROH/NJPW 5/15/2015
May 16, 2015
597. Gedo vs. Delirious ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
598. Roderick Strong vs. Kushida ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
599. Jay Lethal vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
600. The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
601. Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elign ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
602. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
603. AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
604. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada ROH/NJPW 5/12/2015
605. Sting, Michael Hayes, & Jimmy Garvin vs. Eddie Gilbert, Rick Steiner, & Larry Zbyszko NWA 11/26/1987
606. Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham NWA 11/26/1987
607. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane NWA 11/26/1987
608. Nikita Koloff vs. Terry Taylor NWA 11/26/1987
609. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard NWA 11/26/1987
610. Lex Luger vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 11/26/1987
611. Ron Garvin vs. Ric Flair NWA 11/26/1987
612. Brian Cage vs. Biff Buswick PWG 4/03/2015
613. Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee PWG 4/03/2015
614. Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Alex Reynolds & John Silver PWG 4/03/2015
615. Tommy End vs. Chris Hero PWG 4/03/2015
616. ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa PWG 4/03/2015
617. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. Josh Alexander & Ethan Page PWG 4/03/2015
618. Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet PWG 4/03/2015
619. Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr PWG 4/03/2015
May 17, 2015
620. Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmaster Sexy, & Rikishi vs. Kurt Angle, Christian, & Edge WWE 5/21/2000
621. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn vs. Dean Malenko WWE 5/21/2000
622. Shane McMahon vs. Big Show WWE 5/21/2000
623. Chris Beniot vs. Chris Jericho WWE 5/21/2000
624. Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von WWE 5/21/2000
625. The Rock vs. Triple H WWE 5/21/2000 
626. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/20/1987
627. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 4/24/1989
628. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangief NJPW 4/24/1989
629. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 4/24/1989
630. Stardust vs. R-Truth WWE 5/17/2015
631. Macho Mandow & Axelmania vs. Viktor and Konner WWE 5/17/2015
632. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus WWE 5/17/2015
633. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd WWE 5/17/2015
634. Ryback vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 5/17/2015
635. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 5/17/2015
636. Naomi & Tamina vs. Nikki & Brie Bella WWE 5/17/2015
637. Bad News Barrett vs. Adrian Neville WWE 5/17/2015
638. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton WWE 5/17/2015
May 19, 2015
639. Ryback vs. Sheamus WWE 5/19/2015
640. Bad News Barrett vs. Adrian Neville WWE 5/19/2015
May 20, 2015
641. Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 5/20/2015
642. Charlotte & Bayley vs. Emma & Dana Brooke NXT 5/20/2015
643. Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno NXT 5/20/2015
644. Blake & Murphy vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass NXT 5/20/2015
645. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch NXT 5/20/2015
646. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn NXT 5/20/2015
647. Prince Puma vs. Marty “The Moth” Martinez Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
648. Texano vs. Delavar Daivari Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
649. Son of Havok, Angelico, & Ivelisse vs. Mr. Cisqo, Bael, & Castro Lucha Underground 5/20/2015
May 22, 2015
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/22/2015
651. Tiger Mask IV vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/22/2015
652. Alex Shelley vs. David Finaly NJPW 5/22/2015
653. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/22/2015
654. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, Tomohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/22/2015
655. Rocky Romero vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/22/2015
656. Trent Barreta vs. Kyl O'reilly NJPW 5/22/2015
657. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/22/2015
658. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Gedo NJPW 5/22/2015
May 23, 2015
659. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz WWE 1/23/2000
660. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 1/23/2000
661. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly WWE 1/23/2000
662. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Faarooq & Bradshaw WWE 1/23/2000
663. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack WWE 1/23/2000
664. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/23/2000
665. Rionne Fujiwara, Punisher Big Brute, & Jay Freddie vs. Hiroki Murase, Kuma Goro, & Shotaro Ashino Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
666. Nosawa Rongai & Mazada vs. Masakatsu Funaki & Jiro 'Ikemen' Kuroshio vs. Manabu Soya & Akira Wrestle-1 5/15/2015 
667. Minoru Tanaka vs. El Hijo de Pantera Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
668. Kaz Hayashi vs. Hiroshi Yamato Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
669. Shuji Kondo, Andy Wu, & Seiki Yoshioka vs. Masayuki Kono, Kazma Sakamoto, & Koji Doi Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
670. Great Muta, Great Kubaki, Tajiri vs. Kai, Yasufumi Nakanoue, & Yusuke Kodama Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
671. Minoru Tanaka vs. Kaz Hayashi Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
672. Hideki Suzuki vs. Ryota Hama Wrestle-1 5/15/2015
673. Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi JWP 10/14/2013
674. Kazuki, Hagane, & Abe vs. Miu, Tsukushi, & Fujigasaki JWP 10/14/2013
675. Leon vs. Gami JWP 10/14/2013
676. Bolshoi & Inoue vs. Kagetsu & Katsu JWP 10/14/2013
677. Tsubasa Kuragaki vs. Kayoko Haruyama JWP 10/14/2013
678. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/2013
May 24, 2015
679. Yohei Komatsu vs. Gedo NJPW 5/23/2015
680. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 5/23/2015
681. Kushida vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/23/2015
682. La Sombra vs Ángel de Oro, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee, Stuka Jr., Tritón, Fuego, Niebla Roja, Gran Guerrero, Bárbaro Cavernario, Kamaitachi, Misterioso Jr., Virus, Tiger, Puma in a Reyes del Aire Tournament match CMLL 5/01/2015
683. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, Taiji Ishimori, & Atsushi Kotoge AAA 5/24/2015
684. El Hijo del Fantasma, Psycho Clown, & Texano Jr. vs. Brian Cage, ACH, & Moose AAA 5/24/2015
685. Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr., & El Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Tiger Mask III, & Masamune AAA 5/24/2015
686. Drew Galloway, Angelico, & El Mesias vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
687. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Brian Cage, ACH, & Moose AAA 5/24/2015
688. Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr., & El Solar vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
689. Blue Demon Jr vs. ACH AAA 5/24/2015
690. Dr. Wagner Jr vs. Brian Cage AAA 5/24/2015
691. Alberto El Patron, Rey Mysterio Jr, & Myzteziz vs. Matt Hardy, Ken Anderson, & Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015
692. Myzteziz vs. Ken Anderson AAA 5/24/2015
693. Alberto El Patron vs. Matt Hardy AAA 5/24/2015
694. Rey Mysterio vs. Johnny Mundo AAA 5/24/2015 
May 25, 2015
695. Tessa Blanchard vs. Leva Bates Shine 5/15/2015
696. Xandra Bale vs. Amber Gallows Shine 5/15/2015
697. Leah von Dutch vs. Thunderkitty Shine 5/15/2015
698. Crazy Mary Dobson & Kimberly vs. Andrea & Jayme Jameson Shine 5/15/2015
699. Tracy Taylor vs. Allison Kay Shinr 5/15/2015
700. La Rosa Negra vs. Taylor Made Shine 5/15/2015
701. Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee vs. Brandi Wine & Malia Hosaka Shine 5/15/2015
702. Jessica Havok vs. Su Yung Shine 5/15/2015
703. Santana Garret vs. Mia Yim Shine 5/15/2015
May 26, 2015
704. Trent Baretta vs. Chase Owens NJPWW 5/25/2015
705. Mascara Dorada vs. David Finlay NJPW 5/25/2015
706. Tiger Mask IV vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/25/2015
707. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/25/2015
May 27, 2015
708. Gedo vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 5/26/2015
709. Kushida vs. David Finlay NJPW 5/26/2015
710. Rocky Romero vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/26/2015
711. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Trent Baretta NJPW 5/26/2015
712. Emma vs. Bayley NXT 5/27/2015
713. Blake & Murphy vs. Mike Rallis & Elias Samson NXT 5/27/2015
714. Finn Balor vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 527/2015
715. Kevin Owens vs. Solomon Crowe NXT 5/27/2015
716. Johnny Mundo vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
717. Prince Puma vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
718. Mil Muertes vs. Fenix Lucha Underground 5/27/2015
May 29, 2015
719. Yohei Komatsu vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/27/2015
720. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/27/2015
721. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/27/2015
722. Yohei Komatsu vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/29/2015
723. David Finlay vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/29/2015
724. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Baretta NJPW 5/29/2015
725. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/29/2015
May 30, 2015
726. David Finlay & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NJPW 5/30/2015
727. Jay White & Tiger Mask IV vs. Barbaro Cavernario & Chase Owens NJPW 5/30/2015 
728. Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Baretta vs. Nick Jackson, Yujiro Takahashi, & Cody Hall NJPW 5/30/2015
729. Captain New Japan, Togi Makabe, Katsuyori Shibata, Hirooki Goto, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 5/30/2015
730. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Gedo NJPW 5/30/2015
731. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 5/30/2015
732. Kushida vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 5/30/2015
May 31, 2015
733. Stardust vs. Zack Ryder WWE 5/31/2015
734. Elimination Chamber Match for the Tag Team Championship WWE 5/31/2015
735. Nikki Bella vs. Paige vs. Naomi WWE 5/31/2015
736. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens WWE 5/31/2015
737. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas WWE 5/31/2015
738. Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship WWE 5/31/2015
739. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 5/31/2015
May 31, 2015
740. Gedo vs. Chase Owens NJPW 5/31/2015
741. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Baretta NJPW 5/31/2015
742. Tiger Mask IV vs. Kushida NJPW 5/31/2015
June 3, 2015
743. Chessman vs. Heavy Metal AAA 6/16/2013
744. Heavy Metal vs. Texano Jr. AAA 6/16/2013
745. Psycho Clown vs. Chessman AAA 9/14/2014
746. Latin Lover vs. Chessman AAA 11/15/2004
747. David Finlay vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/02/2015
748. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/02/2015
749. Barbaro Cavernario vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/02/2015
750. Mascara Dorada vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/02/2015
751. Argenis vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
752. Angelico, Ivelisse, & Son of Havok vs. Delavar Daivari, Cage, & Big Ryck Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
753. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr. Lucha Underground 6/03/2015
754. Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 6/03/2015
755. Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella NXT 6/03/2015
756. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Marcus Louie & Jason Jordan NXT 6/03/2015
757. Finn Balor vs. Rhyno NXT 6/03/2015
758. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/08/2014
759. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/08/2014
760. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/08/2014
June 4, 2015
761. El Mesias vs. Chessman AAA 2/07/2009
762. El Mesias vs. Chessman AAA 2/15/2009
763. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Kushida & Alex Shelley NJPW 6/21/2014
764. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
765. Gedo vs. Baretta NJPW 6/03/2015
766. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/03/2015
767. Kushida vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/03/2015
768. Dos Caras Jr. vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 2/13/2009
769. Marcela, Sahori, & Lluvia vs. Princesa Blanca, Princesa Sujei, & Seductora CMLL 2/17/2009
770. Charly Manson vs. Chessman AAA 8/21/2009
June 5, 2016
771. David Finlay vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/04/2015
772. Yohei Komatsu vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/04/2015
773. Chase Owens vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/04/2015
774. Mascara Dorada vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/04/2015
775. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Smith Jr & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
776. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
777. Yohei Komatsu vs. Baretta NJPW 6/05/2015
778. Tiger Mask IV vs. David Finlay NJPW 6/05/2015
779. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/05/2015
780. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Yoshi-Hashi, Kazushi Sakuraba, Tomohiro Ishii, & Toru Yano NJPW 6/05/2015
781. Mascara Dorada vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 6/05/2015
782. Bobby Fish vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/05/2015
783. Gedo vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/05/2015
784. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Chase Owens NJPW 6/05/2015
June 6, 2014
785. Awesome Kong vs. Gail TNA 4/10/2015
786. Manik vs. Abyss vs. Khoya TNA 4/10/2015
787. Kenny King, Low Ki, & MVP vs. Drew Galloway, Eli Drake, & Micah TNA 4/10/2015
788. Davey Richards vs. Zema Ion TNA 4/10/2015
789. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Eric Young TNA 4/10/2015
790. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. James Storm & Khoya TNA 4/17/2015
791. Ken Anderson & Rockstar Spud vs. Kenny King & Low Ki TNA 4/17/2015
792. Bram & Ethan Carter III vs. Tigre Uno & Jay Rios TNA 4/17/2015
793. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Robbie E & Jessie Godderz TNA 4/17/2015
794. Jeff & Matt Hardy vs. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Ethan Carter III & Bram vs. Kenny King & Low Ki TNA 4/17/2015
795. Madison Rayne vs. Brooke vs. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim TNA 4/24/2015
796. Micah vs. Kenny King TNA 4/24/2015
797. Jade vs. Lauren Dennis TNA 4/24/2015
798. Davey Richards vs. Manik TNA 4/24/2015
799. Taryn Terrell vs. Awesome Kong TNA 4/24/2015
800. Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, & Davey Richards vs. Manik, Khoya, & Abyss TNA 5/1/2015
801. Kenny King vs. Tigre Uno vs. Mark Andrews TNA 5/1/2015
802. Taryn Terrell vs. Brooke TNA 5/1/2015
803. Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki TNA 5/1/2015
804. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/12015
805. Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Rey Bucanero TNA 6/26/2008
May 7, 2015
806. Jushin Thunder Liger & Sho Tanaka vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/07/2015
807. Tiger Mask IV vs. Chase Owens NJPW 6/07/2015
808. Mascara Dorada vs. Barbaro Cavernario NJPW 6/07/2015
809. Baretta vs. Bobby Fish NJPW 6/07/2015
810. Rocky Romero vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 6/07/2015
811. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & David Finlay NJPW 6/07/2015
812. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 6/07/2015
813. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Togi Makabe, & Captain New Japan vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Kazushi Sakuraba, Toru Yano, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 6/07/2015
814. Kushida vs. Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 6/07/2015
815. Ken Anderson vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 5/08/2015
816. Drew Galloway vs. MVP TNA 5/08/2015
817. Gail Kim & Awesome Kong vs. Jade, Marti Bell, & Taryn Tarrell TNA 5/08/2015
818. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/08/2015
819. Rebel & Brooke vs. Marti Bell & Jade TNA 5/015/2015
820. Tyrus vs. Ken Anderson TNA 5/15/2015
821. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 5/15/2015
822. Robbie E vs. Jessie Godderz TNA 5/15/2015
823. Hardcore War TNA 5/15/2015
824. Taryn Tarrell vs. Gail Kim TNA 5/29/2015
825. X-Division Gauntlet Match TNA 5/29/2015
826. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 5/29/2015
827. Ken Anderson vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 5/29/2015
828. Kurt Angle vs. Eric Young TNA 5/29/2015
June 9, 2015
829. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. James Stone UFWi 6/18/1995
June 11, 2015
830. Disciples of Death vs. Pimpinela Escarlata, Mascarita Sagrada, & Bengala Lucha Underground 6/10/2015
831. Drago vs. Hernandez vs. King Cuerno vs. Cage Lucha Underground 6/10/.2015
832. Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder vs. Mike Rallis & Elias Samson NXT 6/10/2015
833. Emma vs. Blue Pants NXT 6/10/2015
834. Bull Dempsey vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 6/10/2015
835. Becky Lynch vs. Jessie McKay NXT 6/10/2015
836. Baron Corbin vs. Angelo Dawkins NXT 6/10/2015
June 12, 2015
837. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley TNA 6/03/2015
838. Brooke vs. Jade TNA 6/03/2015
839. Drew Galloway, Micah, & Eli Drake vs. MVP, Kenny King, & Low Ki TNA 6/03/2015
840. Austin Aries & Bobby Roode vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards TNA 6/03/2015
841. Kurt Angle & Rockstar Spud vs. Tyrus & Ethan Carter III TNA 6/03/2015
842. Kushida vs. Will Ferrara ROH 5/16/2015
843. Silas Young vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH 5/16/2015
844. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak & J Diesel ROH 5/16/2015
845. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud TNA 6/10/2015
846. Crazy Steve vs. Manik vs. Low Ki TNA 6/10/2015
847. Zema Ion vs. Tigre Uno vs. Mark Andrews TNA 6/10/2015
848. Grado vs. Cruz vs. Kenny King TNA 6/10/2015
849. Bram vs. Crimson TNA 6/10/2015
850. Kurt Angle vs. Austin Aries TNA 6/10/2015
851. Bob Backlund vs. Dusty Rhodes NJPW 5/27/1980
852. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Abdullah Kobayashi BJW 5/05/2015
June 14, 2015
853. Nick Gage & John Zandig vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Jun Kasai BJW 8/06/2000
854. Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 9/30/2009
855. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
856. Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Okabayashi BJW 2/02/2015
857. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi, & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Ryuichi Kawakami, & Kazuki Hashimoto BJW 4/19/2015
858. Yuji Okabayashi vs. Ryuichi Kawakami BJW 5/05/2015
859. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi BJW 3/21/2015
860. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Yohei Sato BJW 1/02/2015 
861. Dinastia, El Elegido, Pimpinela Escarlata & Faby Apache vs. Mini Psycho Clown, Machine Rocker, Mamba, & Taya Valkyrie AAA 6/14/2015
862. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Laredo Kid vs. Fenix vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Aerostar vs. Supernova vs. Super Fly vs. Steve Pain AAA 6/14/2015
863. Monster Clown, Murder Clown, & Psycho Clown vs. Chessman, Cibernetico, & Averno vs. La Parka Negra, Electroshock, & Hijo del Pirate Morgan AAA 6/14/2015
864. Jack Evans & Angelico vs. Dark Cuervo & Dark Escoria AAA 6/14/2015
865. Alberto El Patron vs. Brian Cage AAA 6/14/2015
866. La Pakra, Myzteziz, Rey Mysterio vs. Pentagon Jr, El Mesias, & Johnny Mundo AAA 6/14/2015
867. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler vs. Adrian Neville vs. Kane WWE 6/14/2015
868. Nikki Bella vs. Paige WWE 6/14/2015
869. Ryback vs. The Big Show 6/14/2015
870. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens 6/14/2015
871. Xavier Woods & Big E vs. Titus O'Neil & Darren Young WWE 6/14/2015
872. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 6/14/2015
June 16, 2015
873. Alberto El Patron vs. Masakatsu Funaki 11/01/2014
874. Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama AJPW 4/10/2015
875. Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama AJPW 5/26/2000
876. Kenta Kobashi vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 5/02/2003
June 18, 2015
877. Blake, Murphy, & Alexa Bliss vs. Enzo Amore, Big Cass, & Carmella NXT 6/17/2015
878. Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Owens NXT 6/17/2015
879. Prince Puma vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 6/17/2015
880. Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai NJPW 6/05/1997
881. Yuji Nagata vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 10/26/2002
June 19, 2015
882. Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak ROH 6/19/2015
883. ACH & Matt Sydal vs. BJ Whitmer & Adam Page ROH 6/19/2015
884. Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young ROH 6/19/2015
885. Hanson & Rowe vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander ROH 6/19/2015 
886. Roderick Strong vs. Moose vs. Michael Elgin ROH 6/19/2015
887. AK Styles, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson vs. Adam Cole, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven ROH 6/19/2015
888. Christoper Daniels & Kazarian vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 6/19/2015
889. Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal ROH 6/19/2015
June 20, 2015
890. Team TNA vs. Team Mexico vs. Team International vs. Team Japan TNA 7/13/2008
891. Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra CMLL 4/10/2015
892. Kana vs. Syuri SMASH 2/19/2012
893. Syuri vs. Makoto WNC 3/31/2013
894. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Fortune Dream 12/10/2014
895. Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura Stardom 3/29/2015
896. Io Shirai vs Takumi Iroha Stardom 3/29/2015
897. Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo Stardom 3/29/2015
June 21, 2015
898. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chikayo Nagashima OZ Academy 9/15/2013
899. Hikaru Shida vs. Mayumi Ozaki OZ Academy 5/12/2013
900. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo JWP 5/22/1994
901. Samoa Joe vs. Milano Collection AT ROH 9/24/2005
902. Milano Collection AT vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 5/30/2009
903. Tiger Mask IV vs. Milano Collection AT NJPW 6/03/20009
904. Milano Collection AT vs. Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/17/2007
June 24, 2015
905. Sexy Star vs. Super Fly Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
906. Mack vs. Cage vs. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs. Aerostar Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
907. Mil Muertes vs. Drago Lucha Underground 6/24/2015
908. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Jason Jordan & Sylvester LeFort NXT 6/24/2015
909. Dana Brooke vs. Kassey NXT 6/24/2015
910. Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder vs. Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins NXT 6/24/2015
911. Finn Balor vs. Rhyno NXT 6/24/2015
912. Bobby Roode vs. Eddie Edwards TNA 6/17/2015
913. Joseph Park vs. Bram TNA 6/17/2015
914. Awesome Kong & Brooke vs. Marti Bell & Jade TNA 6/17/2015
915. Zema Ion vs. Jessie Godderz TNA 6/17/2015
916. Bobby Lashley vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 6/17/2015
917. Hanson & Rowe vs. Colby Corino & Adam Page ROH 5/16/2015
918. Moose vs. Cedric Alexander ROH 5/16/2015
919. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. ACH & Matt Sydal ROH 5/16/2015
June 25, 2015
920. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian ROH 5/16/2015
921. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Dalton Castle ROH 5/16/2015
922. Cheeseburger vs. Brutal Bob Evans ROH 5/16/2015
923. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven ROH 5/16/2015
924. Grado vs, Tigre Uno vs. Low Ki TNA 6/24/2015
925. Velvet Sky vs. Angelina TNA 6/24/2015
926. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 6/24/2015
927. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/16/2015
928. Michael Elgin vs. Gedo ROH 5/16/2015
929. AJ Styles, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson vs. Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Baretta ROH 5/16/2015
930. Yuji Nagata vs. Togi Makabe NJPW 7/06/2007
June 28, 2015
931. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 6/14/2015
932. Harashima vs. Kudo DDT 5/31/2015
933. Masa Takahashi vs. Konosuke Takeshita DDT 6/14/2015
934. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Mikami & Shuji Ishikawa DDT 6/14/2015
935. Daisuke Sasaki vs. Kota Ibushi DDT 6/14/2015
June 29, 2015
936. Shigehiro Irie, Tomomitsu Matsunaga, Hoshitango, & Shunma Katsumata vs. Sanshiro Takagi, Toru Owashi, Kazuki Hirata, & Sakai DDT 6/28/2015
937. Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Kazusada Higuchi DDT 6/28/2015
938. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Daisuke Sasaki DDT 6/28/2015
939. Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Konosuke Takeshita DDT 6/28/2015
940. Harashima, Yasu Urano, & Kudo, Akito vs. Masa Takahashi, & Mikami DDT 6/28/2015
941. Ken Onka vs. Kudo vs. Yasu Urano DDT 6/28/2015
942. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/21/2015
943. Meng & Barbarian vs. Glacier & Ernest Miller WCW 11/23/1997
944. Saturn vs. Disco Inferno WCW 11/23/1997
945. Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata WCW 11/23/1997
946. Scott & Rick Steiner vs. Steven Regal & Dave Taylor WCW 11/23/1997
947. Raven vs. Scotty Riggs WCW 11/23/1997
948. Alex Wright vs. Mongo McMichael WCW 11/23/1997
949. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 11/23/1997
950. Ric Flair vs. Curt Hennig WCW 11/23/1997
951. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/23/1997
June 29, 2015
952. La Amapola, Hiroka, & Princesa Sujei vs. Dark Angel, Lady Apache, & Marcalea CMLL9/29/2006
953. Alex Koslov, Averno, & Mephisto vs. El Felino, El Sagradao, Ultimo Dragon CMLL 9/29/2006
954. Kenzo Suzuki, Marco Corleone, & Olimpico vs. Blue Panther, Dos Caras Jr., & Rey Bucanero CMLL 9/29/2006
955. Damian 666, Mr. Aguila, & Halloween vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Groon XXX, & ***** Casas 9/29/2006
956. Perro Aguayo Jr., Hector Garza, & Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Tarzan Boy, & Atlantis CMLL 9/29/2006
957. Mistico vs. Black Warrior CMLL 9/29/2006
July 1, 2015
958. Texano vs. Daivari Lucha Underground 7/01/2015
959. Drago vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 7/01/2015 
960. Alberto El Patron vs. Marty the Moth Lucha Underground 7/01/2015
961. Prince Puma vs. Chavo Guerrero Lucha Underground &/01/2015
July 2, 2015
962. Dawson & Dash Wilder vs. Simon Gotch & Aiden English NXT 7/01/2015
963. Carmella vs. Emma NXT 7/01/2015
964. Tyler Breeze vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 7/0/2015
965. Kevin Owens & Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor NXT 7/01/2015
966. Drew Galloway, Eli Drake, & Micah vs. MVP, Low Ki, Kenny King, & Hernandez TNA 7/01/2015
967. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Bobby Roode & Austin Aries TNA 7/01/2015
968. Taryen Terrell vs. Brooke vs. Awesome Kong TNA 7/01/2015
969. Kurt Angle vs. Ethan Carter III TNA 7/01/2015
July 4, 2015
970. Adrian Neville vs. Chris Jericho WWE 7/04/2015
971. Nikki Bella vs. Tamina vs. Paige WWE 7/04/2015
972. Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 7/04/2015
973. Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor WWE 7/04/2015
974. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane & Bad News Barrett WWE 7/04/2015
975. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/27/1997
976. Scott Steiner, Rick Steiner, & Ray Taylor vs. Randy Savage, Scott Norton, & Vincent WCW 12/27/1997
977. Steve McMichael vs. Goldberg WCW 12/27/1997
978. Chris Beniot vs. Saturn WCW 12/27/1997
979. Lex Luger vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 12/27/1997
980. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Curt Hennig WCW 12/27/1997
981. Larry Zbyszko vs. Eric Bischoff WCW 12/27/1997
982. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Sting WCW 12/27/1997
983. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs. Sting & Nikitta Koloff NWA 7/10/1988
984. Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers vs. Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane NWA 7/10/1988
985. Hawk, Animal, Ron Garvin, Jimmy Garvin, & Steve Williams vs. Kevin Sullivan, Mike Rotunda, Al Perez, & Ivan Koloff NWA 7/10/1988
986. Barry Windham vs. Dusty Rhodes NWA 7/10/1988
987. Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger NWA 7/10/1988
July 5, 2015
988. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka, & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/05/2015
989. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Baretta NJPW 7/05/2015
990. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/05/2015
991. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 7/05/2015 
992. Kenny Omega vs. Kushida NJPW 7/05/2015
993. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/05/2015
994. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson NJPW 7/05/2015
995. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/05/2015
996. Hirooki Goto vs. Nakamura Shinsuke NJPW 7/05/2015
997. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/05/2015
July 7/07/2015
998. Jun Akiyama vs. Akira Taue NOAH 1/22/2006
999. Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa NOAH 7/27/2001
1000. Jun Akiyama vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 9/03/1994
1001. Ryback vs. Big Show WWE 7/06/2015
1002. Brie Bella vs. Paige WWE 7/06/2015
1003. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus WWE 7/06/2015
1004. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 7/06/2015
July 8, 2015
1005. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma NXT 7/08/2015
1006. Solomon Crowe vs. Marcus Louie NXT 7/08/2015
1007. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 7/08/2015
1008. Cage vs. The Mack Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
1009. Mil Muertes vs. Son of Havoc Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
1010. Johnny Mundo, Hernandez, Jack Evans, & Super Fly vs. Alberto El Patron, Drago, Aerostar, & Sexy Star Lucha Underground 7/08/2015
July 9, 2015
1011. Sassy Stephie vs. Heidi Lovelace Shine 11/16/2012
1012. Niya Barela vs. Marti Belle Shine 11/16/2012
1013. Sojo Bolt vs. Su Yung Shine 11/16/2012
1014. Nikki St. John vs. Santana Shine 11/16/2012
1015. Allison Kay & Taylor Made vs. Leva Bates & Kimberly Shine 11/16/2012
1016. Ivelisse vs. Athena Shine 11/16/2012
1017. Jessicka Havok vs. Nikki Roxx Shine 11/16/2012
1018. Rain & Mercedes Martinez vs. Jazz & Amazing Kong Shine 11/16/2012 
July 10, 2015
1019. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Yuji Nagata NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1020. Genba Hirayangi & Hitoshi Kumano vs. John Webb & Jack Gamble NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1021. Captain New Japan & Captain NOAH vs. Gedo & Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1022. Jushin Thunder Liger & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Taichi & El Desperado NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1023. Takashi Sugiura & Daisuke Harada vs. Shelton Benjamin & TAKA Michinoku NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1024. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1025. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH/NJPW 6/09/2015
1026. Seiji Sakaguchi & Antonio Inoki vs. Masahiro Chono & Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 2/10/1990
1027. Masa Saito & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Bam Bam Bigelow & Punisher Dice Morgan NJPW 3/02/1990
1028. Masa Saito & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Keiji Mutoh & Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/27/1990
1029. Masa Saito, Shinya Hashimoto, & Kitao Koji vs. Big Van Vader, Bam Bam Bigelow, & Steve Williams NJPW 5/24/1990
1030. Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 5/28/1990
July 11,2015
1031. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2014
1032. Samson Fuyuki, Pierroth & Emilio Charles Jr. vs Ultimo Dragon, Vampiro Canadiense & Atlantis CMLL 6/26/1993
1033. Blue Panther vs. Ultimo Dragon 2/02/1992
1034. Atlantis vs. Emilio Charles Jr CMLL 3/22/1991
1035. El Dandy vs. Emilio Charles Jr. CMLL 7/28/1989
1036. El Dandy vs. Pirata Morgan CMLL 9/23/1988
1037. Satanico vs. Pirata Morgan AAA 11/19/1993
1038. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs. Universo 2000 CMLL 12/16/2004
1039. El Hijo del Santo vs. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo CMLL 8/13/2004
1040. Titán vs Bárbaro Cavernario CMLL 5/03/2015 
July 13, 2015
1041. Big Show & Sheamus vs. Randy Orton & Ryback WWE 7/13/2015
1042. Mark Henry, Titus O'Neil, & Darren Young vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 7/13/2015
1043. R-Truth vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 7/13/2015
1044. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro vs. Rusev WWE 7/13/2015
1045. John Cena vs. Rusev WWE 7/13/2015
1046. Stardust vs. Adrian Neville WWE 7/13/2015
July 15, 2015
1047. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Steve Cutler & Elias Samson NXT 7/15/2015
1048. Samoa Joe vs. Axel Tischer NXT 7/15/2015
1049. Blake & Murphy vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton NXT 7/15/2015
1050. Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte NXT 7/15/2015
1051. Delavar Daivari vs. Bengali Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1052. Killshot vs. King Cuerno Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1053. Sexy Star vs. Super Fly Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
1054. Sexy vs. Marty Martinez Lucha Underground 7/15/2015
July 17, 2015
1055. Dalton Castle vs. Takaaki Watanabe ROH 7/08/2015
1056. Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish, & Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven ROH 7/08/2015
1057. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Xavier Woods, Adrian Neville, & Corey Graves NXT 8/14/2013
1058. Dragon Lee, Mistico II, & Valiente vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, & ***** Casas CMLL 7/17/2015
1059. Atlantis, Diamante Azul, & Volador Jr. vs. Rush, La Sombra, & Marco Corleone CMLL 7/17/2015
1060. Heath Slater vs. Adrian Neville WWE 7/07/2015
1061. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragon WWE 7/07/2015
1062. Luke Harper vs. Cesaro WWE 7/07/2015
1063. Bestia Salvaje vs. ***** Casas CMLL 10/18/1996
1064. Rayo vs. Cien Caras CMLL 9/21/1990
July 18, 2015
1065. Rick Rude vs. Bruiser Brody WCCW 5/04/1986
1066. Randy Savage vs. Rick Rude Memphis Wrestling 9/03/1984
July 19, 2015
1067. Bad News Barrett vs. R Truth WWE 7/19/2015
1068. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 7/19/2015
1069. Titus O'Neil & Darren Young vs. Big E & Kofi Kingston WWE 7/19/2015
1070. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 7/19/2015
1071. Brie Bella vs. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks WWE 7/19/2015
1072. John Cena vs. Kevin Owens WWE 7/19/2015
1073. Seth Rollins vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 7/19/2015
1074. Virus vs. Dragon Lee CMLL 4/05/2015
1075. ***** Casas vs. Dragon Lee CMLL 5/22/2015
July 20, 2015
1076. Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, Jay White, & David Finlay vs. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/20/2015
1077. Hirooki Goto & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/20/2015
1078. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/20/2015
1079. Kazuchika Okada, Gedo, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin, Ryusuke Taguchi & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/20/2015
1080. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/20/2015
1081. Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/20/2015
1082. Tetsuya Naito vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/20/2015
1083. Katsuyori Shibata vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/20/2015
1084. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/20/2015
1085. Brie Bella vs. Charlotte WWE 7/20/2015
1086. Prime Time Players vs. Los Matadores WWE 7/20/2015
1087. Big Show vs. The Miz WWE 7/20/2015
1088. Roman Reigns vs. Luke Harper WWE 7/20/2015
1089. Naomi & Sasha Banks vs. Paige & Becky Lynch WWE 7/20/2015
1090. John Cena, Randy Orton, & Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens, Rusev, & Sheamus WWE 7/20/2015
July 22, 2015
1091. Eva Marie vs. Cassie NXT 7/22/2015
1092. Samoa Joe vs. Mike Rallis NXT 7/22/2015
1093. Bayley vs. Emma NXT 7/22/2015
1094. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton NXT 7/22/2015
1095. Texano vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 7/22/2015
1096. Battle Royale Lucha Underground 7/22/2015
July 23, 2015
1097. Tiger Mask IV & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu & Jay White NJPW 7/23/2015
1098. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, & Cody Hall vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe, & Captain New Japan NJPW 7/23/2015
1099. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/23/2015
1100. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Mascara Dorada vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 7/23/2015
1101. Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/23/2015
1102. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/23/2015
1103. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 7/23/2015
1104. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/23/2015
1105. La Parka, Psychosis, Silver King, & El Dandy vs. Juventud Guerrera, Super Calo, Lizmark Jr, & Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 1/23/1998
1106. Chris Beniot vs. Raven WCW 1/23/1998
1107. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Chris Jericho WCW 1/23/1998
1108. Booker T vs. Perry Saturn WCW 1/23/1998
1109. Larry Zybsko vs. Scott Hall WCW 1/23/1998
1110. Scott Steiner, Rick Steiner, & Ray Traylor vs. Scott Norton, Buff Bagwell, & Konnan WCW 1/23/1998
1111. The Giant vs. Kevin Nash WCW 1/23/1998
1112. Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair WCW 1/23/1998
1113. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage WCW 1/23/1998
1114. Rick Martel vs. Booker T WCW 2/21/1998
1115. Booker T vs. Perry Saturn WCW 2/21/1998
1116. Disco Inferno vs. La Parka WCW 2/21/1998
1117. Goldberg vs. Brad Armstrong WCW 2/21/1998
1118. Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 2/21/1998
1119. British Bulldog vs. Steve McMichael WCW 2/21/1998
1120. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Beniot WCW 2/21/1998
1121. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage WCW 2/21/1998
1122. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall WCW 2/21/1998
1123. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Sting WCW 2/21/1998
July 24, 2015
1124. Satoshi Kojima, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Michael Elgin, Mascara Dorada, Jay White, & David Finlay NJPW 7/24/2015
1125. Yoshi-Hashi & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/24/2015
1126. Hirooki Goto & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/24/2015
1127. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, & Gedo vs. Yuji Nagata, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 7/24/2015
1128. Kota Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/24/2015
1129. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/24/2015
1130. Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/24/2015
1131. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 7/24/2015
1132. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 7/24/2015
1133. Booker T vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 3/14/1998
1134. Juventud Guerrera vs. Konnan WCW 3/14/1998
1135. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/14/1998
1136. Lex Luger vs. Scott Steiner WCW 3/14/1998
1137. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Beniot vs. Raven WCW 3/14/1998
1138. The Giant vs. Kevin Nash WCW 3/14/1998
1139. Bret Hart vs. Curt Hennig WCW 3/14/1998
1140. Sting vs. Scott Hall WCW 3/14/1998
1141. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 3/14/1998
July 25, 2015
1142. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Captain New Japan vs. Doc Gallows, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 7/25/2015 
1143. Mascara Dorada, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & David Finlay vs. Toru Yano, Yoshi-Hashi, & Gedo NJPW 7/25/2015
1144. Kota Ibushi & Jay White vs. AJ Styles & Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/25/2015
1145. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 7/25/2015
1146. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/25/2015
1147. Satoshi Kojima vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 7/25/2015
1148. Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/25/2015
1149. Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/25/2015
1150. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/25/2015
July 26, 2015
1151. Hirooki Goto, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, & David Finlay NJPW 7/26/2015
1152. Yuji Nagata & Captain New Japan vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 7/26/2015
1153. Tomohiro Ishii & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 7/26/2015
1154. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs. Michael Elgin & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/26/2015
1155. Doc Gallows vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/26/2015
1156. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/26/2015 
1157. Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2015
1158. Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/26/2015
1159. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 7/26/2015
1160. Hitoshi Kumano vs. Sho Tanaka NOAH 7/18/2015
1161. Bengala vs. Taka Michinoku NOAH 7/18/2015
1162. Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr. NOAH 7/18/2015
1163. Taiji Ishimori vs. Atsushi Kotoge NOAH 7/18/2015
1164. Shelton Benjamin vs. Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/18/2015
1165. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 7/18/2015
1166. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi BJW 7/20/2015
1167. Mastato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi vs. Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1168. Cima, Don Fujii, & Gamma vs. Dragon Kid, Kzy, & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Genki Horiguchi HaGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1169. Naruki Doi & Yamato vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1170. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk Dragon Gate 7/20/2015
1171. Daichi Hashimoto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 7/13/2015
July 27, 2015
1172. Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 7/23/2015
1173. Adrian Neville vs. Adam Rose WWE 7/23/2015
1174. Rusev vs. Kevin Owens WWE 7/23/2015
1175. Nikki & Brie Bella vs. Naomi & Sasha Banks WWE 7/23/2015
1176. Cesaro vs. Seth Rollins WWE 7/23/2015
1177. Big Show vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 7/27/2015
1178. Adrian Neville vs. Fandango WWE 7/27/2015
1179. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 7/27/2015
1180. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragons WWE 7/27/2015
1181. Nikki Bella & Alicia Fox vs. Charlotte & Becky Lynch WWE 7/27/2015
1182. Kevin Owens vs. Randy Orton WWE 7/27/2015
1183. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 7/27/2015
July 29, 2015
1184. Yuji Nagata vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/28/2015
1185. Hirooki Goto vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/28/2015
1186. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/28/2015
1187. Satoshi Kojima vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/28/2015
1188. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson NXT 7/29/2015
1189. Dana Brooke vs. Charlotte NXT 7/29/2015
1190. Blake & Murphy vs. Simon Gotch & Aiden English NXT 7/29/2015
1191. Cage vs. The Mack Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1192. Team Havoc vs. Disciples of Death Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1193. Drago vs. Hernandez Lucha Underground 7/29/2015
1194. Toru Yano vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/29/2015
1195. Togi Makabe vs. Tenzan Hiroyoshi NJPW 7/29/2015
1196. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/29/2015
1197. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/29/2015
1198. Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/29/2015
August 1, 2015
1199. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/01/2015
1200. Yuji Nagata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/01/2015
1201. Tomoaki Honma vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/01/2015
1202. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/01/2015
1203. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/01/2015
1204. Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/04/2004
August 2, 2015
1205. Lucha Dragons vs. Los Matadores vs. The Ascension WWE 8/02/2015
1206. Luke Harper vs. Jack Swagger WWE 8/02/2015
1207. Fandango, Curtis Axel, & Damian Sandow vs. Adam Rose, Brad Maddox, & Heath Slater WWE 8/02/2015
1208. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 8/02/2015
1209. Natalya & Cameron vs. Emma & Dana Brooke WWE 8/02/2015
1210. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 8/02/2015
1211. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 8/02/2015
August 3, 2015
1212. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/02/2015
1213. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/0/2015
1214. AJ Styes vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/02/2015
1215. Togi Makabe vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/02/2015
1216. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/02/2015
August 5, 2015
1217. Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1218. Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1219. Fenix vs. Big Ryck vs. Sexy Star vs. Bengala vs. King Cuerno vs. Aerostar vs. Jack Evans Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1220. Blue Demon Jr vs. Texano Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1221. Prince Puma vs. Mil Muertes Lucha Underground 8/05/2015
1222. Bayley vs. Charlotte NXT 8/05/2015
1223. Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson NXT 8/05/2015
1224. Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe NXT 8/05/2015
1225. Katsuyori Shibata & Yohei Komatsu vs. Toru Yano & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 8/04/2015
1226. Michael Elgin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/04/2015
1227. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/04/2015
1228. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/04/2015
1229. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/04/2015
1230. Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/04/2015
August 7, 2015
1231. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/05/2015
1232. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/05/2015
1233. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/05/2015
1234. Togi Makabe vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/05/2015
1235. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/05/2015
1236. Yuji Nagata vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/07/2015
1237. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/07/2015
1238. Tomoaki Honma vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/07/2015
1239. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/07/2015
1240. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/07/0215
August 8, 2015
1241. Seth Rollins vs. Adrian Neville WWE 8/03/2015
1242. Diego, Fernando, Sin Cara, & Kalisto vs. Kofi Kingston, Big E, Viktor, & Konnor WWE 8/03/2015
1243. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs. Nikki & Brie Bella WWE 8/03/2015
1244. Mark Henry vs. Rusev WWE 8/03/2015
1245. Bad News Barrett vs. Zack Ryder WWE 8/03/2015
1246. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 8/03/2015
1247. Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Sheamus WWE 8/03/2015
1248. Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, & Mark Henry vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 8/06/2015
1249. Naomi vs. Charlotte WWE 8/06/2015
1250. Naomi & Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte & Becky Lynch WWE 8/06/2015
1251. Stardust vs. Zack Ryder WWE 8/06/2015
1252. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev WWE 8/06/2015
1253. Kota Ibushi vs. Bad Luck Fale 8/08/2015
1254. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/08/2015
1255. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/08/2015
1256. Togi Makabe vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/08/2015
1257. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/08/2015
August 9, 2015
1258. Michael Elgin vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/09/2015
1259. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/09/2015
1260. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/09/2015
1261. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/09/2015
1262. Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/09/2015
1263. Meiko Satomura vs. Nanae Takahashi Stardom 3/20/2012
1264. Meiko Satomura vs. Chelsea Stardom 5/17/2015
1265. Dinastía, Drago, Goya Kong, Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Daga, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown, & Sexy Star AAA 8/09/2015
1266. Monster Clown, Murder Clown, & Psycho Clown vs. Villano III, Villano IV, & Villano V AAA 8/09/2015
1267. Averno, Chessman, & Cibernético vs. Fénix, Angélico, & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Pentagón Jr., & El Texano Jr. AAA 8/09/2015
1268. Blue Demon Jr & La Parka vs. El Mesias & Electroshock AAA 8/09/2015
1269. Alberto El Patron vs. Brian Cage AAA 8/09/2015
1270. Rey Mysterio vs. Myzteziz AAA 8/09/2015
August 12, 2015
1271. Tetsuya Naito vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/11/2015
1272. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/11/2015
1273. Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/11/2015
1274. Bad Luck Fale vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/11/2015
1275. Togi Makabe vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/11/2015
1276. Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/12/2015
1277. Hirooki Goto vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/12/2015
1278. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/12/2015
1279. Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 8/12/2015
1280. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/12/2015
1281. Solomon Crowe vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 8/12/2015
1282. Finn Balor vs. Marcus Louie NXT 8/12/2015
1283. Becky Lynch vs. Bayley NXT 8/12/2015
August 14, 2015
1284. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/14/2015
1285. Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/14/2015
1286. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/14/2015
1287. Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 8/14/2015
1288. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/14/2015
August 15, 2015
1289. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NNJPW 8/15/2015
1290. David Finlay & Jay White vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 8/15/2015
1291. AJ Styes, Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, Doc Gallows, & Cody Hall vs. Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 8/15/2015
1292. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Kushida, Katsuyori Shibata, & Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi, Tetsuya Naito, Manabu Nakanishi, Ricochet, & Captain New Japan NJPW 8/15/2015
1293. Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/15/2015
1294. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/15/2015
1295. Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/15/2015
1296. Satoshi Kojima vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/15/2015
1297. Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/15/2015
August 16, 2015
1298. Jushin Thunder Liger, Sho Tanaka, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Ryusuke Taguchi, Mascara Dorada, & David Finlay NJPW 8/16/2015
1299. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Captain New Japan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Jay White NJPW 8/16/2015
1300. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Michael Elgin NJPW 8/16/2015
1301. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Tama Tonga NJPW 8/16/2015
1302. Kota Ibushi, Katsuyori Shibata, & Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito, Tomoaki Honma, & Togi Makabe NJPW 8/16/2015
1303. Nick & Matt Jackson vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish NJPW 8/16/2015
1304. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 8/16/2015
1305. Kazuchika Okada, Michael Bennett, & Matt Taven vs. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, & Karl Anderson NJPW 8/16/2015
1306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/16/2015
August 19, 2015
1307. Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, & Alicia Fox vs. Naomi, Sasha Banks, & Tamina WWE 8/10/2015
1308. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs. Diego & Fernando WWE 8/10/2015
1309. Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro WWE 8/10/2015
1310. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 8/10/2015
1311. Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton WWE 8/10/2015
August 22, 2015
1312. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 8/22/2015
1313. Blake & Murphy vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 8/22/2015
1314. Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 8/22/2015
1315. Samoa Joe vs. Baron Corbin NXT 8/22/2015
1316. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley NXT 8/22/2015
1317. Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens NXT 8/22/2015
August 23, 2015
1318. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Azumi & Momo Watanabe Stardom 7/26/2015
1319. Reo Hazuki vs. Alex Lee Stardom 7/26/2015
1320. Starfire vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 7/26/2015
1321. Hudson Envy & Nikki Storm vs. Chelsea & Cheerleader Melissa Stardom 7/26/2015
1322. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 7/26/2015
1323. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 8/23/2015
1324. Prime Time Players vs. Los Matadores vs. Lucha Dragons vs. New Day WWE 8/23/2015
1325. Adrian Neville & Stephen Amell vs. King Barrett & Stardust WWE 8/23/2015
1326. Ryback vs. The Miz vs. Big Show WWE 8/23/2015
1327. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper WWE 8/23/2015
1328. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 8/23/2015
1329. Team PCB vs. Team B.A.D. vs. Team Bella WWE 8/23/2015
1330. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro WWE 8/23/2015
1331. Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 8/23/2015
August 26, 2015
1332. Scott Dawson, Dash Wilder, Jason Jordan, & Chad Gable vs. Enzo Amore, Big Cass, Mojo Rawley, & Zack Ryder NXT 8/26/2015
1333. Carmella vs. Eva Marie NXT 8/26/2015
1334. Bull Dempsey vs. Elias Samson NXT 8/26/2015
1335. Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte vs. Dana Broke vs. Emma NXT 8/26/2015
August 29, 2015
1336. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Bret & Owen Hart WWE 1/11/1994
1337. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid WWE 11/01/1986
1338. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid WWE 5/02/1987
1339. Daffney vs. Taylor Wilde TNA 5/24/2009
1340. Io Shirai Vs. Natsuki Taiyo Stardom 8/05/2012
1341. Io Shirai Vs. Nikki Storm Stardom 5/17/2015
1342. Rush, La Sombra, & Dr. Wagner Jr vs. Atlantis, Volador Jr., & LA Park CMLL 8/28/2015
August 30, 2015
1343. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Rush CMLL 9/03/2012
1344. Rush vs. Mr. Aguila CMLL 8/23/2011
1345. Rush vs. Shinsuke Nakamura CMLL 6/09/2013
1346. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Rush CMLL 6/12/2011
1347. Rush vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 10/31/2014
1348. Último Guerrero vs Rey Escorpión CMLL 7/17/2015
1349. Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis CMLL 9/19/2014
1350. Mistico vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 2/25/2005
September 2, 2015
1351. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs. Konnor & Viktor NXT 9/2/2015
1352. Alexa Bliss vs. Blue Pants NXT 9/2/2015
1353. Eva Marie vs. Billie Kay NXT 9/2/2015
1354. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable NXT 9/2/2015
1355. Bull Nakano vs. Yumiko Hotta AJW 7/20/1987
1356. Aso Kyoko (c) vs. Shishido Erihana AJW 8/30/1987
1357. Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo vs.ITSUKI Yamazaki & Tateno Kiyo AJW 9/14/1987
1358. Dump Matsomuto & Shadow Kahoru vs.Yumi & Kazue Nagahori AJW 10/11/1987
1359. Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano & Condor Saito AJW 10/11/1987
1360. Yumiko Toshiyo, Yamada Hotta, & Etsuko Mita vs. Reggie Bennett, Jaguar Yokota & Bison Kimura AJW 8/30/1995
1361. Bull Nakano vs. Lioness Asuka AJW 8/30/1995
1362. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs.Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa AJW 8/30/1995
September 7, 2015
1363. Virus vs. Guerrero Maya Jr Arena Neza 8/14/2015
1364. Psycko Kid, Astro Rey Jr., Fulgor I & Fulgor II vs Rey Apocalipsis, Tony Cisneros, Extreme Fly & Luz Clarita Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1365. Dr. Cerebro vs Virus Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1366. Keira vs Zeuxis Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1367. Aero Boy, Súper Mega & Magnífico vs Iron Kid, Alas de Acero, & Aramis vs Impulso, Belial, & Arez vs Disturbio, Garrobo Punk, & Ciber Punk Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1368. Trauma II vs Blue Panther Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1369. Guerrero Maya vs Guerrero Maya Jr. Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1370. Caifán & Avisman vs Último Guerrero & Hechicero Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1371. Pagano vs. Trauma I Chilanga Mask 8/16/2015
1372. Robin, Black Tiger, & Zaeta Roja vs Metalico, Espanto Jr. & Guerrero Espacial CMLL 9/07/2015 
1373. Molotov, Lestat, & Tigre Rojo Jr. vs Toro Bill Jr., Rey Apocalipsis, & King Jaguar CMLL 9/07/2015 
1374. Marcela vs. Zeuxis CMLL 9/07/2015
1375. Dragon Lee, Blue Panther Jr, & Esfinge vs Kamaitachi, EL Sagrado, & Misterioso CMLL 9/07/2015
1376. Atlantis, Mistico II, & Titan vs. Rey Bucanero, Vangellys, & Rey Escorpion CMLL 9/07/2015
1377. La Mascara vs. Mr. Niebla CMLL 9/07/2015
September 10, 2015
1378. Carmella vs. Peyton Royce NXT 9/09/2015
1379. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Bull Dempsey & Tyler Breeze NXT 9/09/2015
1380. Dana Brooke vs. Billie Kay NXT 9/09/2015
1381. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara NXT 9/09/2015
1382. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 9/07/2015
1383. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. Konnor & Viktor WWE 9/07/2015
1384. Seth Rollins vs. Ryback WWE 9/07/2015
1385. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 9/07/2015
1386. Los Matadores vs. The Dudleyz WWE 9/07/2015
1387. The Miz vs. Cesaro WWE 9/07/2015
1388. Seth Rollins, Big E, & Kofi Kingston vs. John Cena, Titus O'Neil, & Darren Young WWE 9/07/2015
September 11, 2015
1389. The Miz vs. Cesaro WWE 9/10/2015
1390. Sasha Banks vs. Paige WWE 9/10/2015
1391. Roman Reings, Dean Ambrose, & Jimmy Uso vs. Big E, Kofi Kingston, & Xavier Woods WWE 9/11/2015
1392. Konnor & Viktor vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara WWE 9/11/2015
1393. Seth Rollins vs. Ryback WWE 9/11/2015
1394. Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi CMLL 8/30/2015
September 16, 2015
1395. Fuego, The Panther, & Tritón vs Cavernario, Rey Bucanero, & Vangellys CMLL 9/08/2015
1396. Fénix & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs El Mesías & Myzteziz AAA 8/15/2015
1397. Tye Dillinger vs. Danny Birch NXT 9/16/2015
1398. Apollo Crews vs. Solomon Crow NXT 9/16/2015
1399. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno NXT 9/16/2015
1400. Bayley vs. Sarah Dobson NXT 9/16/2015
1401. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/02/1993
September 19, 2015
1402. Disturbio, Puma, & Virus vs. Esfinge, Fuego, & The Panther CMLL 9/18/2015
1403. Rey Escorpión, Dragón Rojo Jr., & Pólvora vs. Máximo, Guerrero Maya Jr., & Stuka Jr CMLL 9/18/2015
1404. Princesa Sugehit vs. Dark Angel CMLL 9/18/2015
1405. Dragon Lee, Mistico, & Valiente vs. ***** Casas, Felino, & Mr. Niebla CMLL 9/18/2015
1406. Marco Corleone, Rush, & Thunder vs. Shocker, Ultimo Guerrero, & Volador Jr. CMLL 9/18/2015
1407. Atlantis vs. La Sombra CMLL 9/18/2015
September 20, 2015
1408. Candice LeRae vs. Christina von Eerie Beyond Wrestling 11/15/2013
1409. Christina von Eerie vs. Kahmora Q-Pro 9/13/2014
1410. Candice LeRae vs. Cheerleader Melissa Q-Pro 6/13/2013
1411. Neville, Sin Cara, & Kalisto vs. Stardust, Konner, &Viktor WWE 9/20/2015
1412. Ryback vs. Kevin Owens WWE 9/20/20159
1413. Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 9/20/2015
1414. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 9/20/2015
1415. Nikki Bella vs. Charlotte WWE 9/20/2015
1416. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Braun Strowman WWE 9/20/2015
1417. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena WWE 9/20/2015
1418. Seth Rollins vs. Sting WWE 9/20/2015
1419. Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 2/27/2000
1420. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/3/1994
1421. Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 1/20/1997
September 21, 2015
1422. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/21/1997
1423. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
1424. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 9/1/1990
1425. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 4/18/1991
September 23, 2015
1426. Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Sho Tanaka, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Tetsuya Naito, David Finlay, Jay White, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 9/23/2015
1427. Jushin Liger & Mascara Dorada vs. Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish NJPW 9/23/2015
1428. Tiger Mask IV vs. Steve Anthony NJPW 9/23/2015
1429. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Matt Sydal vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tong NJPW 9/23/2015
1430. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima NJPW 9/23/2015
1431. Hirooki Goto, Tomoaki Honma, Ryusuke Taguchi, Captain New Japan, & Alex Shelly vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Yoshi-Hashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero, & Trent Beretta NJPW 9/23/2015
1432. Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles & Cody Hall NJPW 9/23/2015
1433. Kushida vs. Kenny Omega NJPW 9/23/2015
1434. Togi Makabe vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 9/23/2015
1435. Carmella vs. Eva Marie NXT 9/23/2015
1436. Tyler Breeze vs. Bull Dempsey NXT 9/23/2015
1437. Simon Gotch & Aiden English vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 9/23/2015
September 27, 2015
1438. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jay White & David Finlay NJPW 9/27/2015
1439. Yuji Nagata, Jushin Thunder Liger, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Captain New Japan, & Juice Robinson NJPW 9/27/2015
1440. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Mascara Dorada, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Tomohiro Ishii, Yoshi-Hashi, Rocky Romero, & Trent Beretta NJPW 9/27/3015
1441. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Matt Sydal vs. Kenny Omega, Doc Gallows, & Karl Anderson NJPW 9/27/2015
1442. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 9/27/2015
1443. Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. AJ Styles, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 9/27/2015
1444. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Kushida & Alex Shelley NJPW 9/27/2015
1445. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 9/27/2015
1446. Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 9/27/2015
1447. Takeshi Morishima vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 9/06/2008
1448. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 3/05/2006
1449. Go Shiozaki vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/22/2012
1450. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/22/2015
September 30, 2015
1451. Thunder Rosa vs. Reo Hazuki Stardom 6/14/2015
1452. Azumi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 8/23/2015
1453. Kris Wolf vs. La Rosa Negra Stardom 8/23/2015
1454. Haruka Kato v. Queen Maya Stardom 8/23/2015
1455. Hudson Envy vs. Kaori Yoneyama Stardom 8/23/2015
1456. Kaoru vs. Starfire Stardom 8/23/2015
1457. Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 8/23/2015
1458. Chelsea vs. Kairi Hojo Stardom 8/23/2015
1459. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs. Big Cass & Enzo Amore NXT 9/30/2015
1460. Apollo Crews vs. Johnny Gargano NXT 9/30/2015
1461. Emma & Dana Broke vs. Billie Kay & Peyton Royce NXT 9/30/2015
1462. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 9/30/2015
October 1, 2015
1463. Taichi vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 9/19/2015
1464. Davey Boy Smith Jr & Lance Archer vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe NOAH 9/19/2015
1465. Minoru Suzuki vs. Takashi Sugiura NOAH 9/19/2015
October 3, 2015
1466. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Hiromichi Fuyuki NJPW 3/23/29913
1467. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/10/1993
1468. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 1/04/1994
1469. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 2/17/1994
1470. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shelton Benjamin NOAH 9/19/2015
1471. Kota Umeda & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. El Desperado & Taka Michinoku NOAH 9/19/2015
1472. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 9/19/2015
1473. Dolph Ziggler & Randy Orton vs. Rusev & Sheamus WWE 10/03/2015
1474. Adrian Neville vs. Stardust WWE 10/03/2015
1475. Charlotte, Paige, & Becky Lynch vs. Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, & Alicia Fox WWE 10/03/2015
1476. Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho WWE 10/03/2015
1477. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 10/03/2015
1478. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 10/03/2015
1479. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins WWE 10/03/2015
1480. Kota Ibushi vs. Harashima DDT 4/29/2015
October 4, 2015
1481. Masato Yoshino & Shachihoko Boy vs. Jimmy Susumu Jimmy Kagetora Dragon Gate 4/09/2015
October 5, 2015
1482. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Randy Orton vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Braun Strowman WWE 10/05/2015
1483. Sheamus vs. Adrian Neville WWE 10/05/2015
1484. Paige vs. Natalya WWE 10/05/2015
1485. Kevin Owens vs. Sin Cara WWE 10/05/2015
1486. Seth Rollins & Kane vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley WWE 10/05/2015
1487. Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, & Alicia Fox vs. Sasha Banks, Naomi, & Tamina WWE 10/05/2015
1488. John Cena vs. Big E WWE 10/05/2015
October 7, 2015
1489. Manami Toyata vs. Aja Kong AJW 3/26/2015
1490. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs. Dawson & Wilder NXT 10/07/2015
1491. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno NXT 10/07/2015
1492. Asuka vs. Dana Brooke NXT 10/07/2015
1493. Apollo Crews vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 10/07/2015
1494. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno NXT 10/07/2015
1495. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks NXT 10/07/2015
1496. James Castle & Sha Samuels vs. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1497. ACH vs. Martin Kirby RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1498. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Big Damo RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1499. Gedo & Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1500. Kushida vs. Kyle O'Reilly RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1501. Tetsuya Naito vs. Mark Haskins RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1502. Josh Bodom vs. Jimmy Havoc RPW/NJPW 10/02/2015
1503. AJ Styles vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay 10/02/2015
October10, 2015
1504. Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr vs. Hijo del Santo & Octagon AAA 11/06/1994
1505. Blue Panther vs. Love Machine CMLL 4/05/1992
1506. La Parka vs. Cibernetico AAA 6/20/2004
1507. ***** Casas vs. Mistico CMLL 9/18/2009
October 12, 2015
1508. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Juice Robinson, Jay White, David Finlay, Sho Tanaka, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 10/12/2015
1509. Tomoaki Honma vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 10/12/2015
1510. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, & Kota Ibushi NJPW 10/12/2015
1511. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Rocky Romero & Trent Beretta NJPW 10/12/2015
1512. Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal NJPW 10/12/2015
1513. Kazushi Sakuraba, Shinsuke Nakamura, & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, & Karl Anderson NJPW 10/12/2015
1514. Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 10/12/2015
1515. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 10/12/2015
1516. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 10/12/2015
October 14, 2015
1517. Simon Gotch & Aiden English vs. Angelo Dawkins & Saywer Fulton NXT 2015
1518. Nia Jax vs. Evie NXT 10/14/2015
1519. Battle Royal NXT 10/14/2015
October 21, 2015
1520. Asuka vs. Billie Kay NXT 10/21/2015
1521. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder NXT 2015
1522. Alexa Bliss vs. Payton Royce NXT 10/15/2015
1523. Rhyno vs. Baron Corbin NXT 10/15/2015
1524. Goldberg vs. Perry Saturn WCW 4/19/1998
1525. Ultimo Dragon vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 4/19/1998
1526. Booker T vs. Chris Beniot WCW 4/19/1998
1527. Curt Hennig vs. British Bulldog WCW 4/19/1998
1528. Chris Jericho vs. Prince Iaukea WCW 4/19/1998
1529. Lex Luger & Rick Steiner vs. Buff Bagwell & Scott Steiner WCW 4/19/1998
1530. La Parka vs. Psychosis WCW 4/19/1998
1531. Hollywood Hogan & Kevin Nash vs. The Giant & Roddy Piper WCW 4/19/1998
1532. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Raven WCW 4/19/1998
1533. Randy Savage vs. Sting WCW 4/19/1998
October 23, 2015
1534. Maximo, Valiente, & Volador Jr. vs. Rush, La Sombra, & Marco Corleone CMLL 10/16/2015
1535. Garza Jr, Psycho Clown, & Rey Mysterio Jr vs. Hijo del Fantasma, Myzteziz, & Texano Jr. AAA 10/04/2015
October 24, 2015
1536. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NJPW 10/23/2015
1537. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Juice Robinson & Jay White NJPW 10/23/2015
1538. Alex Shelley, Kushida, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Mascara Dorada vs. Kenny Omega, Chase Owens, Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 10/23/2015
1539. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs. Cody Hall & Tama Tonga NJPW 10/23/2015
1540. Togi Makabe & Honma Tomoaki vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Gedo NJPW 10/23/2015
1541. Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 10/16/2015
1542. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr. vs. Daga & Steve Pain AAA 10/04/2015
1543. Drago & Fenix vs. El Mesias & Brian Cage AAA 10/04/2015
October 25, 2015
1544. Jaguar Yokota vs. Devil Masami AJW 7/19/1982
1545. Mimi Hagiwara & Jaguar Yokota vs. Devil Masami & Tarantula AJW 1/04/1983
1546. Rusev, Sheamus, & King Barrett vs. Adrian Neville, Cesaro, & Dolph Ziggler WWE 10/25/2015
1547. John Cena vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 10/25/2015
1548. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 10/25/2015
1549. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von WWE 10/25/2015
1550. Charlotte vs. Nikki Bella WWE 10/25/2015
1551. Seth Rollins vs. Kane WWE 10/25/2015
1552. Kevin Owens vs. Ryback WWE 10/25/2015
1553. Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker WWE 10/25/2015
October 28, 2015
1554. Emma vs. Shazza NXT 10/28/2015
1555. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano NXT 10/28/2015
1556. Nia Jax vs. Kay Lee Ray NXT 10/28/2015
1557. Samoa Joe vs. Tyler Breeze NXT 10/28/2015
October 30, 2015
1558. Tiger Mask IV & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 10/24/2015
1559. Rocky Romero & Trent Beretta vs. Kenny Omega & Chase Owens NJPW 10/24/2015
1560. Macara Dorada & Rysuke Taguchi vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 10/24/2015
1561. Kushida & Alex Shelley vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochett NJPW 10/24/2015
November 1, 2015
1562. Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Nick & Matt Jackson NJPW 11/01/2015
1563. Rocky Romero & Trent Beretta vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly NJPW 11/01/2015
November 4, 2015
1564. Asuka vs. Cameron NXT 11/04/2015
1565. Bull Dempsey vs. Angelo Dawkins NXT 11/04/2015
1566. Eva Marie vs. Daddio NXT 11/04/2015
1567. Finn Balor vs. Apollo Crews NXT 11/04/2015
1568. Pirata Morgan vs. Faraon CMLL 11/16/1990
1569. Hijo del Pirata Morgan vs. Aerostar vs. Averno vs. Nino Hamburgueso vs. Electroshock vs. La Parka vs. Taurus vs. Cibernetico vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman AAA 10/04/2015
1570. Emilio Charles Jr. vs. Atlantis CMLL 9/21/1990
1571. Taya vs. Goya Kong vs. Maravilla vs. La Hiedra vs. Lady Shani AAA 10/04/2015
1572. Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo AAA 10/04/2015
November 6, 2015
1573. Atlantis, Valiente, & Volodar Jr. vs. La Mascara, La Sombra, & Rush CMLL 10/23/2015
1574. Acero & Ultimo Dragoncito vs. Mercurio & Pequeno Universo 2000 CMLL 10/30/2015
1575. Esfinge, Oro Jr, & The Panther vs. Raziel, Skandalo, & Super Commando CMLL 10/30/2015
1576. Dalys la Caribena, La Amapola & Zeuxis vs. La Vaquerita, Marcela & Princesa Sujei CMLL 10/30/2015
1577. Bobby Z, Dragon Rojo Jr. & Thunder vs. Euforia, Gran Guerrero & Mr. Niebla CMLL 10/30/2015
1578. Rush, La Mascara, & Marco Corleone vs. Maximo, Valiente, & Super Parka CMLL 10/30/2015
1579. Volador Jr. vs. Rush CMLL 10/30/2015
November 7, 2015
1580. Jay White, David Finlay, Yohei Komatsu, & Sho Tanaka vs. Tiger Mask IV, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 11/07/2015
1581. Togi Makabe, Juice Robinson, & Captain New Japan vs. Cody Hall, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tong NJPW 11/07/2015
1582. Hirooki Goto vs. Evil NJPW 11/07/2015
1583. Kushida, Alex Shelley, Bobby Fish, & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Kenny Omega, Chase Owens, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson NJPW 11/07/2015
1584. Ricochet & Matt Sydal vs. Rocky Romero & Trent Beretta NJPW 11/07/2015
1585. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. Bad Luck Fale & AJ Styles NJPW 11/07/2015
1586. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 11/07/2015
1587. Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 11/07/2015
1588. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 11/07/2015
November 9, 2015
1589. Act Yasukawa & Kris Wolf vs. Alex Lee & Holidead Stardom 10/25/2015
1590. Io Shirai vs. Kris Wolf Stardom 8/30/2015
1591. Azumi vs. Momo Watanabe Stardom 8/30/2015
1592. Hudson Envy vs. La Rosa Negra Stardom 8/30/2015
1593. Chelsea Diamond vs. Queen Diamond Stardom 8/30/2015
1594. Kairi Hojo vs. Starfire Stardom 8/30/2015
1595. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 8/30/2015
1596. Big Show vs. Roman Reigns WWE 11/09/2015 
1597. Kevin Owens vs. Titus O'Neil WWE 11/09/2015
1598. Paige vs. Becky Lynch WWE 11/09/2015
1599. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz WWE 11/09/2015
1600. Naomi vs. Natalya WWE 11/09/2015
1601. Cesaro vs. Sheamus WWE 11/09/2015
1602. Dean Ambrose vs. Tyler Breeze WWE 11/09/2015
1603. Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, & Big E vs. Adrian Neville, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso WWE 11/09/2015
1604. Bayley, Zack Ryder, & Mojo Rawley vs. Alexa Bliss, Blake, & Murphy NXT 11/11/2015
1605. Nia Jax vs. Deonna NXT 11/11/2015
1606. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson NXT 11/11/2015
November 15, 2015
1607. Ricky Fuji & Sanshiro Takagi vs Kikutaro & The Winger 11/15/2015
1608. Meiko Satomura & Tomoko Miyagi vs DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko 11/15/2015
1609. Jushin Liger, Ryota Chikuzen, Gurukun Mask, Shigeno Shima & Dragon JOKER vs Onryo, Kuuga, TARU, Minoru Fujita & Yasu Kubota 11/15/2015
1610. Great Kabuki, KAI & Buki vs Great Kojika, Jun Kasai & Toru Sugiura 11/15/2015
1611. Yoshinari Ogawa & Kendo Kashin vs NOSAWA Rongai & Kenichiro Arai 11/15/2015
1612. Koki Kitahara, Ryuji Hijikata & Kotaro Nasu vs Katsuhiko Nakajima, Hikaru Sato & Kazuki Hashimoto 11/15/2015
1613. Shiro Koshinaka & Arashi vs Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima 11/15/2015
1614. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Minoru Suzuki & Kazunari Murakami 11/15/2015
1615. Riki Choshu & Tomohiro Ishii vs Akitoshi Saito & Ryuichi Kawakami 11/15/2015
1616. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi 11/15/2015
1617. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazuchika Okada 11/15/2015
November 16, 2015
1618. Yuji Okabayashi vs. Abudallah Kobayashi BJW 8/17/2015
1619. Harashima vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi DDT 8/23/2015
1620. Jun Kasai & Manabu Soya vs. Hiroki Murase & Shotaro Ashino Wrestle-1 11/03/2015
November 18, 2015
1621. Carmella vs. Nia Jax NXT 11/18/2015
1622. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Konnor & Viktor NXT 11/18/2015
1623. Emma vs. Mary Kate NXT 11/18/2015
1624. Dash & Dawson vs. Cory Hollis & John Skylar NXT 11/18/2015
1625. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss NXT 11/18/2015
November 20, 2015
1626. Xochital Hamada vs. Ayako Hamada Arison 12/20/2000
1627. Shingo Takagi vs. Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 11/01/2015
1628. Yamato & Naruki Doi vs. Masato Yoshino & T-Hawk Dragon Gate 11/01/2015
November 21, 2015
1629. Mascara Dorada & David Finlay vs. Yohei Komatsu & Sho Tanaka NJPW 11/21/2015
1630. Tiger Mask IV & Juice Robinson vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels NJPW 11/21/2015
1631. Kushida, Ryusuke Taguchi, & Captain New Japan vs. Michael Bennett, Matt Taven, & Gedo NJPW 11/21/2015
1632. Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Manabu Nakanishi & Jay White vs. AJ Styles, Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale, & Cody Hall NJPW 11/21/2015
1633. Togi Makabe & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 11/21/2015
1634. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito & Evil NJPW 11/21/2015
1635. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 11/21/2015
1636. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin NJPW 11/21/2015
1637. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Pyscho Clown vs. Electroshock & Johnny Mundo AAA 10/17/2015
1638. Hombre sin Miedo, Mocho Cota Jr. & Taya Valkyrie vs Faby Apache, Mr. 450 & Pimpinela Escarlata AAA 11/02/2015
1639. El Hijo del Fantasma, Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr. vs. Angelico, Garza Jr. & Jack Evans AAA 11/02/2015
1640. Drago, La Parka, & Speedball Mike Bailey vs. Averno, Chessman, & Cibernetico AAA 11/02/2015
1641. Sho Tanaka, Kushida, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Yohei Komatsu, Mascara Dorada & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 11/22/2015
1642. Jay White & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels NJPW 11/22/2015
1643. Michael Bennett, Matt Taven, & Gedo vs. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Cody Hall NJPW 11/22/2015
1644. Hirooki Goto & Captain New Japan vs. Tetsuya Naito & Evil NJPW 11/22/2015
1645. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/22/2015
1646. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 11/22/2015
1647. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 11/22/2015
1648. Shinsuke Nakamura, Toru Yano, & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, & Juice Robinson WWE 11/22/2015
1649. The Miz, Bo Dallas, Stardust, Konnor, & Viktor vs. Adrian Neville, Goldust, Budda Ray Dudley, D-Von Dudley, & Titus O'Neil WWE 11/22/2015
1650. Roman Reigns vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 11/22/2015
1651. Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens WWE 11/22/2015
1652. Big E, Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston, Sheamus, & King Barrett vs. Ryback, Kalisto, Sin Cara, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso WWE 11/22/2015
1653. Charlotte vs. Paige WWE 11/22/2015
1654. Tyler Breeze vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 11/22/2015
1655. The Undertaker & Kane vs. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper WWE 11/22/2015 
1656. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 11/22/2015
November 25, 2015
1657. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 11/25/2015
1658. Apollo Crews vs. Jesse Sorenson NXT 11/25/2015
1659. Bayley vs. Eva Marie NXT 11/25/2015
November 26, 2015
1660. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Evil & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 11/23/2015
1661. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels NJPW 11/23/2015
1662. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 11/23/2015
1663. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 11/24/2015
1664. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 11/24/2015
1665. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 11/24/2015
November 27, 2015
1666. Tiger Mask IV, David Finlay, & Jay White vs. Ryusuke Taguchi, Yohei Komatsu, & Sho Tanaka NJPW 11/27/2015
1667. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Juice Robinson, & Kushida vs. Matt Taven, Michael Bennett, Gedo, & Toru Yano NJPW 11/27/2015
1668. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata, Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall NJPW 11/27/2015
1669. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito & Evil NJPW 11/27/2015
1670. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 11/27/2015
1671. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels NJPW 11/27/2015
1672. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 11/27/2015
November 28, 2015
1673. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christoper Daniels NJPW 11/28/2015
1674. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson NJPW 11/28/2015
1675. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Tama Tonga & Bad Luck Fale NJPW 11/29/2015
1676. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett NJPW 11/29/2015
1677. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/29/2015
December 2, 2015
1678. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 12/02/2015
1679. Nia Jax vs. Blue Pants NXT 12/02/2015
1680. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch NXT 12/02/2015
1681. Emma vs. Liv Morgan NXT 12/02/2015
1682. Samoa Joe vs. Tommaso Ciampa NXT 12/02/2015
December 7, 2015
1683. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 12/06/2015
1684. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito & Evil NJPW 12/06/2015
1685. La Rosa Negra vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 9/13/2015
1686. Act Yasukawa & Kyoko Kimura vs. Haruka Kato & Momo Watanabe Stardom 9/23/2015
1687. Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani vs. DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko Stardom 9/23/2015
1688. Hudson Envy vs. Kairi Hojo Stardom 9/23/2015
December 9, 2015
1689. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Tetsuya Naito & Evil NJPW 12/09/2015
1690. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Hollis & Skylar NXT 12/09/2015
1691. Asuka vs. Deonna Purrazzo NXT 12/09/2015
1692. Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 12/09/2015
1693. Bayley vs. Peyton Royce NXT 12/09/2015
1694. Finn Balor & Apollo Crews vs. Samoa Joe & Baron Corbin NXT 12/09/2015
December 12, 2015
1695. Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi CMLL 12/04/2015
1696. Atlantis vs La Máscara CMLL 11/23/2015
1697. La Sombra vs. Rush CMLL 11/13/2015
1698. Kris Wolf vs. Hiromi Mimura Stardom 10/11/2015
1699. Kairi Hojo vs. Act Yasukawa Stardom 10/11/2015
1700. Starfire vs. La Rosa Negra Stardom 9/23/2015
1701. La Rosa Negra vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 10/11/2015
1702. Io Shirai vs. Dark Angel Stardom 10/11/2015
December 13, 2015
1703. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks WWE 12/13/2015
1704. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Kofi Kingston & Big E WWE 12/13/2015
1705. Ryback vs. Rusev WWE 12/13/2015
1706. Alberto Del Rio vs. Jack Swagger WWE 12/13/2015
1707. Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Eric Rowan vs. Tommy Dreamer, Bubba Ray Dudley, D-Von Dudley, & Rhyno WWE 12/13/2015
1708. Kevin Owens vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 12/13/2015
1709. Charlotte vs. Paige WWE 12/13/2015
1710. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus WWE 12/13/2015
December 15, 2015
1711. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 12/14/2015
1712. Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, & Eric Rowan vs. Rhyno, Bubba Ray Dudley, D-Von Dudley, & Tommy Dreamer WWE 12/14/2015
1713. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs. Brie Bella & Alicia Fox WWE 12/14/2015
1714. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus WWE 12/14/2015
1715. Big Show vs. John Cena WWE 3/14/2004
1716. Rene Dupree & Rob Conway vs. Mark Jindrak & Garrison Cade vs. Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs. Rob Van Dam & Booker T WWE 3/14/2004
1717. Chris Jericho vs. Christian WWE 3/14/2004
1718. The Rock & Mick Foley vs. Ric Flair, Batista, & Randy Orton WWE 3/14/2004
1719. Sable & Torrie Wilson vs. Miss Jackie & Stacey Kiebler WWE 3/14/2004
1720. Rey Mysterio vs. Billy Kidman vs. Ultimo Dragon vs. Shannon Moore vs. Funaki vs. Akio vs. Tajiri vs. Jamie Noble vs. Nunzio vs. Chavo Guerrero 
1721. Brock Lesnar vs. Goldberg WWE 3/14/2004
1722. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs. Farooq & John Bradshaw vs. Doug & Danny Basham vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi WWE 3/14/2004
1723. Victoria vs. Molly Holly WWE 3/14/2004
1724. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle WWE 3/14/2004
1725. The Undertaker vs. Kane WWE 3/14/2004
1726. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Beniot WWE 3/14/2004
December 16, 2015
1727. Emma vs. Asuka NXT 12/16/2015
1728. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass NXT 12/16/2015
1729. Apollo Crews vs. Baron Corbin NXT 12/16/2015
1730. Bayley vs. Nia Jax NXT 12/16/2015
1731. Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe NXT 12/16/2015
December 22, 2015
1732. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Jay White vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Yuji Nagata, & David Finlay NJPW 12/18/2015
1733. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 12/18/2015
1734. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 12/18/2015
1735. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask IV NJPW 12/18/2015
1736. Hirooki Goto, Mascara Dorada, & Captain New Japan vs. Tetsuya Naito, Evil, & Bushi NJPW 12/18/2015
1737. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 12/18/2015
1738. Kazuchika Okada, Gedo, Yoshi-Hashi, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata, Kushida, & Juice Robinson NJPW 12/18/2015
1739. Jushin Thunder Liger, Kushida, & Jay White vs. Tiger Mask IV, David Finlay, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 12/19/2015
1740. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Yuji Nagata, & Sho Tanaka NJPW 12/19/2015
1741. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano NJPW 12/19/2015
1742. Evil & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 12/19/2015
1743. Mascara Dorada vs. Bushi NJPW 12/19/2015
1744. Shinsuke Nakamura & Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi & Cody Hall NJPW 12/19/2015
1745. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 12/19/2015
December 23, 2015
1746. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Zack Ryder & Mojo Rawley vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Blake & Murphy NXT 12/23/2014
1747. Elias Samson vs. Bull Dempsey NXT 12/23/2015
1748. Sami Zayn vs. Tye Dillinger NXT 12/23/2015
December 24, 2015
1749. David Von Erich vs. Frank Dusek WCCW 10/15/1982
1750. Jose Lathario & Al Mandril vs. The Great Kabuki & Checkmate WCCW 10/15/1982
1751. The Samoan vs. Gran Markus II WCCW 10/15/1982
1752. Michael Hayes vs. Roberto Renesto WCCW 10/15/1982
1753. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson vs. Mike Rose & Phil Brown NWA 8/23/1986
1754. Ole Anderson, Arn Anderson, & Tully Blanchard vs. Clement Fields, Paul Garner, & Bill Tabb NWA 8/23/1986
1755. Magnum TA vs. Art Pritts NWA 8/23/1986
1756. Hawk & Animal vs. Brent Glover & Lee NWA 8/23/1986
1757. Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey vs. Randy & Bill Mulkey NWA 8/23/1986
1758. Wahoo McDaniel vs. Randy Barber NWA 8/23/1986
1759. Ron Garvin vs. George South NWA 8/23/1986
December 25, 1986
1760. Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto & Santana Garrett Stardom 10/25/2015
1761. Io Shirai vs. Sendai Sachiko Stardom 11/12/2015
1762. Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 11/12/2015
1763. Meiko Satomura vs. Mayu Iwatani Stardom 11/15/2015
1764. Io Shirai vs. Sendai Sachiko Stardom 11/15/2015
1765. Santana Garrett vs. Holidead Stardom 11/15/2015
1766. Act Yasukawa, Kris Wolf, & Kyoko Kimura vs. Alex Lee, Datura, & Kaori Yoneyama Stardom 11/15/2015
1767. Kairi Hojo vs. Mika Iwata Stardom 11/15/2015
December 29, 2015
1768. Mio Shrai vs. Minoru Suzuki WAVE 8/09/2015
1769. Colt Cabana vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 10/29/2015
1770. Jun Akiyama vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 3/05/2006
1771. Minoru Suzuki vs. Suwama AJPW 8/29/2010
December 30, 2015
1772. Act Yasukawa, Haruka Kato & Kairi Hojo vs. Holidead, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura Stardom 12/23/2015
1773. Meiko Satomura vs. Io Shirai Stardom 12/23/2015
1774. Kenoh vs. Hajime Ohara NOAH 12/23/2015
1775. Go Shiozaki vs. Maybach Taniguchi NOAH 12/23/2015
1776. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Chris Hero & Colt Cabana NOAH 12/23/2015
1777. Daisuke Harada & Atsushi Kotoge vs Taka Michinoku & El Desperado NOAH 12/23/2015
1778. Taichi vs. Taiji Ishimori NOAH 12/23/2015
1779. Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki NOAH 12/23/2015
1780. Shingo Takagi vs. Cima Dragon Gate 12/27/2015



I watched more than last year but followed less promotions and bailed on RAW during the year because the show was bad.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

2657... not a great year. Not even close to Platt this year.



Spoiler: list



January

Shimmer Volume 23
1. Amber O'Neal vs Tenille
2. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
3. LuFisto vs Kellie Skater
4. Daizee Haze vs Nicole Matthews
5. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
6. Neveah & Ashley Lane vs Rain & Jetta
7. Cheerleader Melissa vs Wesna Busic
8. MsChif vs Serena Deeb
Shimmer Volume 25
9. Tenille vs Jetta
10. Cat Power vs Skater vs Summerlyn vs Ariel
11. Rain vs Jennifer Blake
12. Cheerleader Melissa vs Jessie McKay
13. Danger/Haze vs Canadian Ninjas
14. Serena Deeb vs Mercedes Martinez
15. Lane & Neveah vs SDR & Kong
16. MsChif vs Wesna Busic
Shimmer Vol 34
17. Skater vs Craft
18. Athena vs Tenille
19. Ninjas vs Rajett
20. Melissa vs Nakagawa
21. Hamada vs SDR vs McKay
22. Eagles vs Kurihara
Shimmer Vol 36
23. Ohata vs Skater
24. Ninjas vs Tenille & McKay
25. Eagles, Haze, Nakagawa & SDR vs Melissa, Hamada, Deeb & Kurihara
1990 Yearbook Disc 5
26. Jerry Lawler vs The Destroyer
27. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Wrestlewar)
28. Nobuhiko Takada vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
29. ***** Casas vs Yoshihiro Asai
30. Perro Aguayo vs Gran Hamada
31. Angel Azteca, El Dandy & El Texano vs Fuerza Guerrera, Pierroth Jr & Jerry Estrada
32. Jerry Lawler vs Jimmy Valiant
1990 Yearbook Disc 6
33. Tiger Mask vs Kenta Kobashi
34. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
35. Atlantis, Villano III & El Satanico vs Pirata Morgan, Jerry Estrada & Emilio Charles Jr
36. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada
1990 Yearbook Disc 7
37. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
38. Jerry Estrada vs El Satanico
39. Jerry Lawler vs Kerry Von Erich
1990 Yearbook Disc 8
40. Onita & Goto vs Kurisu & Dragon Master (Texas Death Match)
41. Randy Savage vs Genichiro Tenryu
42. Akira Maeda vs Tatsuo Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 9
43. Takada vs Anjo
44. Yamazaki vs Fujiwara
45. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Genichiro Tenryu
46. Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett
47. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
48. Shawn Michaels vs Ted DiBiase
Chikara You Only Live Twice
49. BDK vs The Spectral Envoy ***1/2
50. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor ***
51. The Odditorium vs The Batiri *
52. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly *3/4
53. 3.0 vs The Gekido vs Pieces of Hate vs The Throwbacks ***
54. Archibald Peck vs Jimmy Jacobs **1/2
55. The Colony Xtreme Force vs The Colony ***
56. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus ***1/2
1990 Yearbook Disc 10
57. Hart Foundation vs Rockers
58. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
59. MS-1/Charles Jr/Ulises vs Atlantis/Dandy/Satanico
60. Satanico/Dandy/Charles Jr vs Atlantis/Cruz/Azteca
1990 Yearbook Disc 11
61. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
62. Hokuto/Minami vs Hotta/Nishiwaki
63. Tiger Mask/Kawada vs Yatsu/Fuyuki
64. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
65. Atlantis/Azteca/Cruz vs Dandy/Satanico/Charles Jr
66. Steiner Brothers vs Doom
1990 Yearbook Disc 12
67. Flair vs Luger
68. Choshu vs Muto
69. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
70. Misawa/Kobashi/Taue vs Tsuruta/Kabuki/Fuchi
71. Choshu vs Hashimoto
72. Hamada vs Aguayo
73. Dandy vs Azteca
Battlarts 5/11/11
74. Keita Yano vs Kenji Takeshima
75. Kana vs Aki Shizuku
76. Ono/Hijikata vs Mashimo/Tanaka
77. Otsuka/Walker vs Tiger II/Tsubakichi
78. Tanaka/Hidaka vs Usuda/Yamamoto
79. Sawa vs Suruga
80. Ishikawa vs Ikeda
1990 Yearbook Disc 13
81. Aja Kong, Grizzly Iwamoto & Bison Kimura vs Honey Wings & Manami Toyota
82. Casas, Panther & Guerrera vs Astro, Santo & Kendo
83. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
84. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Terry Gordy
85. Hamada, Aguayo & Kendo vs Signo, Texano & Navarro
86. El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera
87. Yoshinari Asai vs ***** Casas
88. Aguayo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Satanico, Chicana & Timba
89. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
1990 Yearbook Disc 14
90. Misawa vs Tsuruta
91. Austin vs Adams
92. Liger vs Aoyagi
93. Choshu vs Hamaguchi
94. Vader vs Hansen
95. Midnight Express vs RNR Express
96. Satanico/Dandy vs Azteca/Atlantis
1990 Yearbook Disc 15
97. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
98. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
99. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
100. Espectrito/Morgan vs Sagrada/Solitaria
101. Terry Funk vs Stan Hansen
102. Choshu/Hoshino/Kobayashi/Sasaki/Koshinaka vs Hamaguchi/SSM/Goto/Saito/Kurisu
103. Owen Hart vs Keiji Muto
1990 Yearbook Disc 16
104. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
105. Fit Finlay vs Steve Wright
106. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
107. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Yatsu
108. Zeus vs Abdullah The Butcher
1990 Yearbook Disc 17
109. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
110. Doom vs RNR Express
111. Ric Flair vs Sting
112. Masa Fuchi vs Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1990 Yearbook Disc 18
113. Manami Toyota vs Bull Nakano
114. Steve Austin vs Chris Adams
115. Finlay/Jones vs Zrno/Schumann
1990 Yearbook Disc 19
116. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
117. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
118. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
1990 Yearbook Disc 20
119. Nakano & Iwamoto vs Kong & Kimura
120. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
121. Vader vs Riki Choshu
122. Atlantis, Azteca & Cruz vs Dandy, Charles Jr & Satanico
123. Owen Hart vs Dave Finlay
1990 Yearbook Disc 21
124. Hart Foundation vs Demolition
125. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
126. Austin & Clark vs Chris & Toni Adams
127. Aja Kong vs Bull Nakano
1990 Yearbook Disc 22
128. Flair vs Luger
129. Fantastics vs Kobashi & Ace
130. Chris Adams vs Skull Jones
131. Tenryu & Ishikawa vs Yatsu & Takagi
132. Aguayo, Caras & Ano 2000 vs Konnan, Mendoza & Jalisco
1990 Yearbook Disc 23
133. Santo, Mendoza & Lizmark vs Konnan, Aguayo & Timbs
134. Rayo de Jalisco vs Cien Caras
135. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
136. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
137. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Ace
138. Rick Rude vs a Jobber
139. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
ROH on Sinclair 1/6/13
140. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs ACH & TD Thomas vs C&C Wrestle Factory
141. BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal vs Mike Bennett
ROH on Sinclair 8/6/13
142. Matt Taven vs Pepper Parks
143. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rip Impact
144. The American Wolves vs The Briscoes
ROH on Sinclair 6/7/13
145. The Beaver Boys vs C&C Wrestle Factory
146. Veda Scott vs MsChif
147. Silas Young vs Adam Page
148. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
CZW Cerebral 2014
149. John Silver vs Anthony Nese ***
150. Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont
151. Shane Strickland vs David Starr **3/4
152. Sozio vs Biff Busick ***
WWF Raw 24/8/98
153. Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
1990 Yearbook Disc 24
154. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
155. Tsuruta & Taue vs Kobashi & Ace
156. Jerry Lawler vs Mark Callous
157. Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler
158. Jarrett & Orton vs Tenryu & Kabuki
159. Brown & Davis vs The Dirty White Boys
1990 Yearbook Disc 25
160. Steiners vs Midnight Express
161. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
162. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Nobuhiko Takada
163. El Dandy vs El Satanico
164. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
1990 Yearbook Disc 26
165. Midnight Express vs Morton & Rich
166. Steiners vs Nasty Boys
167. Rockers vs Hart Foundation
168. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
169. Jerry Lawler vs Joey Maggs
BULL NAKANO PRODUCE - 2012/01/08 - Tokyo Dome City Hall - "EMPRESS"
170. Special Singles Match: Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong
171. Guillotine Drop Match: Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami vs. AKINO & Maki Narumiya
172. 50s & 40s & 30s & 20s & 10s: Dump Matsumoto & Kyoko Inoue & Leon & Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Jaguar Yokota & Manami Toyota & Tomoka Nakagawa & Natsuki*Taiyo & Cherry
173. Special Singles Match: Kana vs. Kagetsu
174. Nanae Takahashi & Meiko Satomura & Emi Sakura vs. Ayumi Kurihara & Yoshiko & Tsukasa Fujimoto
175. Special Singles Match: Yuzuki Aikawa vs. Hikaru Shida
176. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 1: Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano vs. Fake Lioness Asuka & Fake Chigusa Nagoya
177. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 2 - Chain Death Match: Bull Nakano vs. Shinobu Kandori
178. Bull Nakano Retirement Match 3 - Cage Match: Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong
INDY NO OSHIGOTO PRESENTS - 2011/12/31 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "NEW YEARS EVE PRO-WRESTLING 2011" [2 DISC-SET] 
179. Young Six Man Tag Match: Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Kotaro Nasu vs. Masashi Otani & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido
180. Young Teioh Cup - New Generation Ikemen Match: Hiro Tonai & Takumi Tsukamoto & Takao Soma & HAYATA vs. Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Akito & Kouzy
181. Six Man Challenge Tag Match: Yoshihito Sasaki & HARASHIMA & GENTARO vs. Kazuhiro Tamura & Mototsugu Shimizu & Kamui
182. Danshoku Dino Produce: Danshoku Dino vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Karate Brahman vs. Shinobu vs. Mame Endo vs. Guts Ishijima vs. Kaji Pot-au-feu vs. Spark Aoki vs. Kaji Tomato vs. Atsushi Ohashi vs. Mio Shirai vs. Burdock
183. Samurai! TV 15th Anniversary Special Tag Team Gauntlet Match: Great Kojika & Antonio Honda vs. Jun Kasai & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei vs. Tsutomu Oosugi & Hercules Senga vs. Masashi Takeda & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota vs. Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Sanshiro Takagi & TAKA Michinoku vs. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada vs. Masa Takanashi & Emi Sakura vs. CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki vs. Chou-un Shiryu & Dynasty vs. Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa
184. Fluorescent Lighttubes Death Match: Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ken Ohka
185. Challenge Match: Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhiko Yoshino
186. Daisuke Sekimoto & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kengo Mashimo & Ryuichi Sekine
187. Ken Ohka vs. Ryuichi Sekine Whole Indy Pro-Wrestling World Great Battle 74 Person New Year Bonus Track: Jun Kasai & Abdullah Kobayashi & Daisuke Sekimoto & "Black Angel" Jaki Numazawa & GENTARO & HARASHIMA & Shuji Ishikawa & Masked Buddy & Masashi Takeda & Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi & Great Kojika & Antonio Honda & Ken Ohka & Seiya Morohashi & Madoka & Daisuke Sasaki & Hiro Tonai & Takao Soma & Kaji Burdock & Kaji Pot-au-feu & Kaji Pot-au-feu 2 & Kazuki Hirata & Takumi Tsukamoto & Kazuki Hashimoto & Atsushi Ohashi & HAYATA & Masashi Otani & Guts Ishijima & CHANGO & Amigo Suzuki & Spark Aoki & Hide Kubota & Yasu Kubota & Daichi Sasaki & Dyna Mido & Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko vs. Ryuji Ito & Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Kengo Mashimo & Sanshiro Takagi & Yuko Miyamoto & Ryuji Yamakawa & Danshoku Dino & Yuji Okabayashi & TAKA Michinoku & Yasu Urano & Isami Kodaka & Kazuhiro Tamura & Ribbon Takanashi & Karate Brahman & Atsushi Kotoge & Kaji Tomato & Tsutomu Oosugi & Mototsugu Shimizu & Chou-un Shiryu & Masaki Okimoto & Jun Ogawauchi & Kamui & Akito & Kotaro Nasu & Hiroshi Fukuda & Toru Sugiura & Tatsuhiko Yoshino & Owen Phoenix & Mr. PUSSY & Mame Endo & Dynasty & Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura & Carlos & Mio Shirai
ROH on Sinclair 13/7/13
188. QT Marshall vs Tommaso Ciampa
189. Nick Merriman vs Mike Bennett
190. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 20/7/13
191. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
192. Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 27/7/13
193. Sydal & Middoux vs The American Wolves
194. Steel Cage Warfare ROH vs SCUM
ROH on Sinclair 3/8/13
195. Adrenaline Rush vs 3.0
196. Silas Young vs Adam Page vs QT Marshall **3/4
197. reDRagon vs Forever Hooligans ***1/4
ROH on Sinclair 10/8/13
198. Mike Bennett vs Bob Evans
199. Bonesaw Brook vs MsChif
200. Whitmer & American Wolves vs Ciampa, Steen & Elgin ***1/2
ROH on Sinclair 24/8/13
201. Vinny Marseglia vs Todd Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Kongo **3/4
202. Sydal & Middoux vs C&C Wrestle Factory
203. Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt
ROH on Sinclair 31/8/13
204. Matt Taven vs Brian Fury
205. ACH vs Karl Anderson ***1/4
206. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 7/9/13
207. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
208. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett
209. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
ROH on Sinclair 14/9/13
210. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
211. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen
212. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole
1990 Yearbook Disc 27
213. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
214. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
215. Bill & Jamie Dundee vs DWB & Doug Gilbert
216. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
217. Akira Hokuto & Suzuka Minami vs Manami Toyota & Kyoko Inoue
1990 Yearbook Disc 28
218. Aja Kong, Bison Kimura, Madusa, Tarantula & Xochitl Hamada vs Manami Toyota, Mariko Yoshida, Kaour Maeda, Mika Takahashi & Esther Moreno
219. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
220. Eddie Gilbert vs Jeff Jarrett
221. Undertaker, DiBiase, HTM & Valentine vs The Hart Foundation, Rhodes & Koko
222. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1990 Yearbook Disc 29
223. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
224. Terry Taylor vs Rip Rogers
225. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
226. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
227. El Dandy vs El Satanico
1990 Yearbook Disc 30
228. Konnan/Misterio Sr vs Smiley/Adams
229. Windham/Anderson vs Doom
230. Sting vs Black Scorpion
231. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
232. Nick Bockwinkel vs Masa Saito
233. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
PCW One But Not Forgotten
234. Noam Dar vs Bubblegum vs Dean Allmark vs Joey Hayes vs Martin Kirby vs Steven Walters
235. Lionheart vs Dave Mastiff vs Davey Richards vs T-Bone
TNA Impact 25/6/04
236. Amazing Red, Chris Sabin & Elix Skipper vs Kazarian, Nosawa & Kazushi Miyamoto
237. Team Canada vs AMW
TNA Impact 2/7/04
238. Elix Skipper vs Alex Shelley
239. AMW & D'Lo Brown vs Team Japan
240. Michael Shane & Kazarian vs Amazing Red & Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 9/7/04
241. The Naturals vs Triple X
242. Kazarian & Michael Shane vs Shark Boy & D-Ray 3000
243. Petey Williams vs AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin
TNA Impact 16/7/04
244. Triple X vs Team Japan
245. Alex Shelley vs Roderick Strong
246. AMW vs Kazarian & Michael Shane
ROH on Sinclair 12/10/13
247. Adam Page vs ACH
248. Mike Mondo vs Roderick Strong
249. Marshall Law vs Outlaws Inc
250. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 335
251. Danshoku Dino, Antonio Honda & Keisuke Ishii vs Kota Ibushi, MIKAMI & Takao Soma
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 336
252. Isami Kodaka vs Sexxxy Eddy
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 337
253. KUDO, Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino vs Kenny Omega, Keisuke Ishii & Masa Takanashi
FREEDOMS Pain In Limit 2011
254. MASADA vs Jun Kasai
255. The Winger vs MASADA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 339
256. KUDO vs Keisuke Ishii
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 340
257. Hikaru Sato vs Minoru Suzuki
258. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masa Takanashi vs Kota Ibushi & Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 345
259. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs El Generico & Hiro Fukuda
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 346
260. KUDO & Makoto Oishi vs Hikaru Sato & Takao Soma
DDT Special 23/10/11
261. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 347
262. KUDO & HARASHIMA vs Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Hikaru Sato & Michael Nakazawa vs Isami Kodaka & Ken Ohka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 348
263. Sanshiro Takagi vs Shuji Ishikawa vs Kengo Mashimo
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 349
264. Kenny Omega & HARASHIMA vs Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 350
265. Kikutaro vs Gorgeous Matsuno vs DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 352
266. El Generico vs Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 353
267. Kenny Omega vs Minoru Tanaka
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 354
268. Hikaru Sato vs Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 355
269. Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii vs Danshoku Dino & Akito
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 356
270. KUDO vs MIKAMI
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 357
271. Kenny Omega & DJ Nira vs Masa Takanashi & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 358
272. HARASHIMA & Gorgeous Matsuno vs Kenny Omega & DJ Nira
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 359
273. Shuji Ishikawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 360
274. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
New Japan 10/10/11
275. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Davey Richards & Rocky Romero
276. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tetsuya Naito
WWE NXT 3/4/14
277. Emma vs Sasha Banks
278. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 10/4/14
279. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 17/4/14
280. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 24/4/14
281. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Emma & Paige
282. The Ascension & Corey Graves vs The Usos & Sami Zayn
WWE RAW 11/1/93
283. The Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners
WWE Raw 18/1/93
284. Tito Santana vs Ric Flair
WWE Raw 25/1/93
285. Kamala vs The Brooklyn Brawler
WWE Raw 1/2/93
286. Lex Luger vs Jason Knight
WWE Raw 15/2/93
287. The Steiner Brothers vs Bobby Ruth & Glen Who
WWE Raw 22/2/93
288. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Scott Taylor
WWE Raw 1/3/93
289. The Steiner Brothers vs Barry Hardy & Duane Gill
WWE Raw 8/3/93
290. Papa Shango vs Mike Edwards

February
Super Dragon Destruction
291. vs Bobby Quance
292. & B-Boy vs Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
293. & B-Boy vs The Briscoes
294. vs Joey Ryan
295. vs TARO
296. & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
297. vs Babi Slymm
298. vs Rising Son
299. & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
300. vs Bobby Quance vs B-Boy vs Excalibur
301. vs Joey Ryan
302. vs Jack Evans
303. & Excalibur vs Steenerico
304. vs Samoa Joe
305. vs El Generico
306. vs TARO
307. vs Excalibur
308. vs Chris Bosh
309. vs El Generico
310. vs Quicksilver
311. vs Kevin Steen
312. & Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
313. vs Necro Butcher
314. & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks
315. vs TNT
WWE Raw 20/6/94
316. Yokozuna vs Nick Barbary
WWE Raw 27/2/95
317. Owen Hart vs Larry Santo
WWE Raw 11/3/96
318. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ben Greer
WWE Raw 11/8/97
319. Faarooq vs Chainz
WWE Raw 30/3/98
320. Taka Michinoku vs Marc Mero
WWE Raw 9/8/99
321. Kane & X-Pac vs The Acolytes
WWE Raw 26/3/01
322. Chris Jericho vs Big Show
WWE Raw 18/2/02
323. RVD & Edge vs Goldust & William Regal
WWE Raw 6/6/05
324. The Hurricane, Rosey & Christy Hemme vs The Heart Throbs & Victoria
WWE Raw 2/1/12
325. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Raw 9/1/12
326. Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Raw 16/1/12
327. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho vs David Otunga, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry
WWE Main Event 11/3/14
328. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
Big Japan 4/1/12
329. Yoshihito Sasaki, Yuji Okabayashi & Shinobu vs The Sumerian Death Squad & Blk Jeez
330. Ryuji Ito & Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani
WWE Main Event 18/3/14
331. The Rhodes Brothers vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 25/3/14
332. 10 Divas Tag Match
New Japan 12/11/11
333. Yuji Nagata vs Tomohiro Ishii
334. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero vs Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
335. Prince Devitt vs Taka Michinoku
336. Masato Tanaka vs Hirooki Goto
PWX The Debut
337. Lodi vs Andrew Everett
338. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly
339. Rich Swann vs Davey Richards
340. Kevin Steen & John Skyler vs Jake Manning & Shane Helms
341. Caleb Konley vs Luke Gallows
342. AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander
All Japan 3/1/12
343. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs. Akebono & Ryota Hama
344. Kenny Omega vs Hiroshi Yamato
ROH on Sinclair 19/10/13
345. TD Thomas vs Mark Briscoe
346. Bennett & Maria vs The Brutal Burgers
347. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Forever Hooligans
ROH on Sinclair 26/10/13
348. Jimmy Jacobs vs Silas Young
349. Ricky Marvin vs Davey Richards
350. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen
New Japan 4/12/11
351. Prince Devitt vs Davey Richards
352. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tetsuya Naito
353. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata
Impact 2/1/14
354. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
355. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
Impact 9/1/14
356. Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence
Impact 16/1/14
357. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
Impact 23/1/14
358. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries
359. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
360. Spud vs Samoa Joe
Impact 30/1/14
361. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa
Impact 6/2/14
362. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
363. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode
Impact 13/2/14
364. The Wolves & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 20/2/14
365. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
Impact 27/2/14
366. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
Impact 6/3/14
367. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards
Impact 13/3/14
368. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bro-Mans
Impact 20/3/14
369. The Bro-Mans vs The Wolves vs Sanada & Tigre Uno
Impact 27/3/14
370. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
Impact 3/4/14
371. The Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany
Impact 10/4/14
372. The Wolves vs Godderz & Ion
Impact 17/4/14
373. Tigre Uno vs Sanada
Impact 24/4/14
374. MVP vs Austin Aries
Impact 1/5/14
375. Sanada & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
Impact 8/5/14
376. The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 15/5/14
377. Sanada vs Zema Ion vs Tigre Uno
Impact 22/5/14
378. Angelina Love vs Brittany
Impact 29/5/14
379. Bobby Lashley, Kenny King & MVP vs Austin Aries & The Wolves
Impact 5/6/14
380. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
Impact 12/6/14
381. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
Impact 19/6/14
382. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Aries & Joe
Impact 26/6/14
383. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs The Beautiful People
PWX Rise of a Champion IX Night 2
384. Adam Page vs Trent?
385. Roderick Strong vs Corey Hollis
386. Rich Swann vs Jake Manning
387. Caleb Konley vs Matt Hardy
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll
388. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage
389. AR Fox vs Rich Swann
390. Best Friends vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team
391. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero
392. ACH vs Ricochet
393. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano
394. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 29/10/14
395. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
396. Son of Havoc vs Sexy Star
397. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma
Impact 3/7/14
398. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bro-Mans
Impact 10/7/14
399. Sanada vs Austin Aries
Impact 17/7/14
400. Austin Aries vs DJ Z vs Davey Richards vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 24/7/14
401. Low Ki vs Zema Ion
Impact 31/7/14
402. The Hardy Boyz vs The Wolves
Impact 7/8/14
403. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada
Impact 14/8/14
404. Low Ki vs Homicide vs Zema Ion vs Manik vs Tigre Uno vs Crazzy Steve
Impact 20/8/14
405. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
Impact 27/8/14
406. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Manik, Homicide & Zema Ion
Impact 3/9/14
407. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
Impact 10/9/14
408. The Revolution vs Yoshihiro Tajiri & Austin Aries
Impact 17/9/14
409. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
Impact 24/9/14
410. MVP vs Low Ki
Impact 1/10/14
411. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
Impact 8/10/14
412. The Revolution vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
Impact 15/10/14
413. Havok vs Velvet Sky
Impact 22/10/14
414. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw
Impact 29/10/14
415. MVP & Kenny King vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 5/11/14
416. The Hardy Boyz vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
Impact 12/11/14
417. The Revolution vs The Wolves
Impact 19/11/14
418. DJ Z vs Low Ki vs Manik vs Tigre Uno
Impact 26/11/14
419. Samoa Joe vs Chris Sabin vs AJ Styles
Impact 3/12/14
420. AJ Styles vs Magnus
Impact 10/12/14
421. The Hardys vs Team 3D vs The Wolves
Dragon Gate Infinity 240
422. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
Dragon Gate Infinity 241
423. Mochizuki, YAMATO, Shingo, Yoshino & Gamma vs CIMA, Hulk, Doi, Tozawa & Kong
Dragon Gate Infinity 242
424. Ricochet vs PAC
Dragon Gate 20/12/11
425. Mochizuki, Shingo, YAMATO & Yoshino vs CIMA, Tozawa, Hulk & Ricochet
Dragon Gate 25/12/11
426. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs Shingo & YAMATO
Dragon Gate Infinity 246 
427. Hulk & Tozawa vs Mochizuki & Yoshino
IPW:UK No Escape 2011
428. The LDRS of the New School vs FutureShock
429. T-Bone vs Sami Callihan
430. El Generico vs Marty Scurll
IPW:UK No Escape 2012
431. Zack Sabre Jr vs Wild Boar
432. Sami Callihan vs Noam Dar
433. Fit Finlay vs Martin Stone
434. Marty Scurll vs Doug Williams
435. Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr
IPW:UK Revolution
436. Kris Travis vs Leon Britannico vs Martin Kirby vs Matt Cross vs Noam Dar vs Lion Kid
437. Marty Scurll vs Sami Callihan
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012
438. Akira Tozawa vs Mark Haskins
439. Marty Scurll vs Akira Tozawa vs Dave Mastiff vs Stixx
Revolution Pro Summer Sizzler 2012
440. Prince Devitt vs Noam Dar
441. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Gargano
NCW Femme Fatales 8
442. Hailey Hatred vs Cheerleader Melissa
443. Angie Sky vs Jessie McKay
SWE Supremacy
444. MK McKinnan & Jonathan Gresham vs The LDRS of the New School
445. Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurll
SWE Retribution 3
446. Stixx vs Davey Richards
447. Noam Dar vs Marty Scurll
PWG Eleven
448. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4
449. ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4
450. Best Friends vs Elgin & Gargano ***1/2
451. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
452. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **1/4
453. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong ***1/4
454. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero **
455. Young Bucks vs Worlds Cutest Tag Team ***3/4
SWE Risky Business 3
456. Will Ospreay vs T-Bone vs Robbie X vs Prince Devitt **3/4
457. Mark Andrews vs AR Fox ***
Resistance Pro Fair Warning
458. Jay Bradley vs Harry Smith
SWE Speed King 2014
459. AR Fox vs Kris Travis
460. Mark Haskins vs Prince Devitt
Resistance Pro Taken By Force
461. Harry Smith vs ACH
Resistance Pro A Small Deadly Space
462. Harry Smith vs Rhino
Resistance Pro Rise
463. El Generico vs Canadian Destroyer vs PAC vs Matt Cross
464. Harry Smith vs The Sheik vs Kevin Steen
All Japan 15/7/12
465. Koji Kanemoto vs KAI
Big Japan 21/6/12
466. Daisuke Sekimoto & Masashi Otani vs Shinya Ishikawa & Shinobu
DDT & Dragon Gate 6/4/08
467. Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong vs HARASHIMA, Kota Ibushi & Antonio Honda
WAVE 11/12/11
468. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs Mio Shirai & Misaki Ohata
WAVE 25/12/11
469. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs GAMI & Tomoka Nakagawa
WAVE 4/1/12
470. Ayumi Kurihara vs Shu Shibutani
WAVE 17/1/12
471. Kana & Mio Shirai vs Kellie Skater & Mika Iida
Michinoku Pro 11/6/10
472. Great Sasuke & Dick Togo vs FUNAKI & Taka Michinoku
New Japan 21/1/12
473. Kazuchika Okada & Volador Jr vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & La Sombra
NOAH 11/9/11
474. Kenta Kobashi, Takuma Sano & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Akira Taue, Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr
475. Kensuke Sasaki vs Colt Cabana
476. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
477. Go Shiozaki, Takashi Sugiura & Shuhei Taniguchi vs Yoshihiro Takayama, KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
K-Dojo 1/6/12
478. TAKA Michinoku vs Isami Kodaka
479. Daisuke Sekimoto, Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinya Ishikawa vs Yuji Hino, Saburo Inematsu & Ryuichi Sekine
480. Kengo Mashimo vs Great Sasuke
SWE Notorious IV
481. Martin Kirby vs The Hurricane
482. Chris Hero vs Dave Mastiff
483. Mark Haskins vs Tommy End
Big Japan Death Matches Collection Vol 5
484. Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo
DDT & Dragon Gate 5/6/12
485. Shingo Takagi & YAMATO vs Kenny Omega & Keisuke Ishii
486. Kota Ibushi vs BxB Hulk
DDT 24/6/12
487. Sanshiro Takagi, Takao Soma, Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Hero Amon vs Kenny Omega, Michael Nakazawa, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Batten Tamagawa
488. Yuji Hino vs Kota Ibushi
New Japan 3/5/12
489. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki
490. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson
491. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto
SWE Menace II Society IV
492. Stixx vs Roderick Strong
493. Robbie X vs Chris Sabin
NOAH 23/9/11
494. Taue & Marvin vs Yone & ZSJ
495. Taniguchi vs Cabana
496. KENTA, Kanemaru & Hirayanagi vs Sugiura, Ishimori & Aoki
497. Kotaro Suzuki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima
PWF Aftershock 2002
498. Chris Hamrick vs AJ Styles
NOAH 16/10/11
499. Haste vs Hirayanagi
500. Yoshie vs Nicholls
501. Marvin vs Kajiwara
502. Sugiura vs Morishima
503. KENTA & Kanemaru vs Suzuki & Aoki
NOAH 29/10/11
504. Ishimori vs Nicholls
505. Sano vs Haste
506. Takayama, KENTA & Kanemaru vs Sugiura, Yone & Marvin
507. Suzuki & Aoki vs Kenou & Kenbai
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
508. La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada
509. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
510. Akira Hokuto vs Bull Nakano
511. Kyoko Inoue vs Mika Takahashi
512. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
513. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
514. Manami Toyota vs Akira Hokuto
515. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
516. El Hijo del Santo vs Brazo de Oro
517. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
518. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Stan Hansen
519. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
520. Flair/Anderson/Windham/Sid vs Sting/Pillman/Steiner Brothers
521. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
522. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
523. Los Brazos vs KKL, Astro & Volador
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
524. Vader vs Stan Hansen
525. War Games
526. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
Lucha Underground 5/11/14
527. Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs The Crenshaw Crew ***
528. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero vs Lord of Havoc & Ivelisse
529. Mil Muertes vs Blue Demon Jr
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
530. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
531. Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda
532. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
533. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
534. Perro Aguayo, Villano I, III & IV vs El Brazo, Brazo de Oro, Brazo de Plata & Super Brazo
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
535. Jeff Jarrett vs Steve Austin
536. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
537. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
538. Sting vs Great Muta
539. The Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
540. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
541. Misawa, Kobashi & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
542. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Cactus Jack
543. Naoki Sano vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
544. Hogan & Tenryu vs LOD
545. Earthquake vs Koji Kitao
546. Hulk Hogan vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
547. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
548. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
549. Octagon vs Satanico

March

ROH on Sinclair 2/11/13
550. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
551. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Page
552. Michael Bennett vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 9/11/13
553. Jesse Sorensen vs Tommaso Ciampa
554. Adrenaline Rush vs Outlaw Inc
555. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
556. Kenta Kobashi vs Dan Kroffat
557. Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue
558. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Jumbo Tsuruta
559. Stan Hansen & Dan Spivey vs Steve Williams & Terry Gordy
560. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Pritchard
561. Misawa, Kawada & Kobashi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
562. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
563. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
564. Akira Hokuto vs Suzuka Minami
565. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Manami Toyota & Esther Moreno
566. Pegasus Kid vs Norio Honaga
567. Jushin Liger vs ***** Casas
568. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
569. Choshu & Fujinami vs Hase & Sasaki
570. Dandy, Popitekus & Astro vs Los Brazos
ROH on Sinclair 16/11/13
571. C&C Wrestle Factory, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Adam Cole
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
572. Atsushi Onita vs Mr Pogo
573. Jushin Liger vs Hiroshi Hase
574. Kiyoshi Tamura vs Masahito Kakihara
575. Akira Maeda vs Dick Vrij
576. Atlantis, Mascara Sagrada & Octagon vs Los Brazos
577. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
578. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
579. Wayne Shamrock vs Naoki Sano
580. Barry Windham vs Brian Pillman
581. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Steiners
582. Ric Flair vs Tatsumi Fujinami
583. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Kenta Kobashi
584. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
585. Jeff Jarrett vs Tom Prichard
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
586. Toshiyo Yamada vs Yumiko Hotta
587. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
588. Owen Hart vs El Canek
589. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
590. Steiners vs Hase & Sasaki
591. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy
592. Steve Williams vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
593. Steve Williams vs Bam Bam Bigelow
594. Jushin Liger vs Norio Honaga
595. Steiners vs Chono & Hase
596. Aja Kong & Bison Kimura vs Bull Nakano & Kyoko Inoue
597. Tenryu & Fuyuki vs Yatsu & Nakano
598. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
599. Jushin Liger vs Pegasus Kid
600. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
601. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Ogawa
602. Steve Austin vs Bobby Eaton
603. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
604. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
605. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
606. Fujinami, Choshu, Hashimoto, Muto & Chono vs Vader, Bigelow, Samoan, Kokina & TNT
607. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
608. Naoki Sano vs Minoru Suzuki
609. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Fuchi & Ogawa
610. Eddy, Mando & Chavo Guerrero vs Los Brazos
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
611. Muto & Chono vs Vader & Bigelow
612. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Billy Scott
613. Cactus Jack vs Eddie Gilbert
614. Tenryu, Hara & Ishikawa vs Yatsu, Haku & Nakano
615. Riki Choshu vs Masa Chono
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
616. Vader vs Tatsumu Fujinami
617. Jushin Liger vs Akira Nogami
618. Keiji Muto vs Tatsumi Fujinami
619. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
620. Tenryu & Hara vs The Road Warriors
621. Atlantis vs Blue Panther
622. Vader vs Keiji Muto
623. Masa Chono vs Shinya Hashimoto
624. Masa Chono vs Keiji Muto
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
625. Dantes, Magic & Dandy vs Panther, Cruz & Pierroth
626. Headhunters vs Caras & Fantasma
627. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
628. Terry Funk vs Bob Backlund
629. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kobashi
630. Dave Finlay vs Chris Benoit
631. Wayne Shamrock vs Masakatsu Funaki
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
632. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs Lato Kirawank
633. Chavo, Mando & Eddie Guerrero vs Satanico, MS-1 & Masakre
634. Atlantis, Sagrada & Octagon vs Morgan, Pierroth & Nagasaki
635. Takada & Scott vs Yamazaki & Nakano
636. Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect
637. LOD vs Nasty Boyz
638. Misawa & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta & Taue
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
639. Fuerza Guerrera vs ***** Casas
640. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
641. Devil Masami vs Itsuki Yamazaki
642. Kansai & Miceli vs Saito & Kazama
643. Tsuruta & Taue vs Misawa & Kawada
644. Stan Hansen vs Kenta Kobashi
645. Asai, Pantera & Kendo vs Metal, Bucanero & Richard
646. Konnan vs Cien Caras vs Perro Aguayo
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
647. Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada
648. Bull Nakano vs Kyoko Inoue
649. Headhunter A & Tom Pritchard vs Headhunter B & Danny Davis
650. Hiroshi Hase vs Tatsumi Fujinami
651. Robin Hood & Los Ninja Turtles vs Shu El Guerrero, Feliciano, Texano, Black Terry & Ricky Boy
652. Mr Pogo & TNT vs Iceman & Akitoshi Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
653. Dave Finlay vs Dave Taylor
654. Terry Funk vs Kevin Sullivan
655. Atsushi Onita vs Tarzan Goto
656. Kazuo Yamazaki vs Yoji Anjo
657. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
658. Taue, Tsuruta & Ogawa vs Kawada, Misawa & Kikuchi
659. The Scorpion vs Cutie Suzuki
660. Misawa, Kawada & Kikuchi vs Tsuruta, Taue & Fuchi
661. Dan Kroffat vs Masa Fuchi
662. Jumbo Tsuruta vs Toshiaki Kawada
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
663. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
664. Yoshinari Asai vs Bestia Salvaje
665. Genichiro Tenryu vs Yoshiaki Yatsu
666. Genichiro Tenryu vs George Takano
667. Octagon vs Fuerza Guerrera
668. Dynamite Kansai vs Harley Saito
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
669. Jerry Flynn vs Wellington Wilkins Jr
670. Riki Choshu vs Shinya Hashimoto
671. Muto & Hase vs Rick Steiner & Norton
672. Anjoh & Boss vs Miyato & Tamura
673. Nobuhiko Takada vs Bob Backlund
674. Genichiro Tenryu vs Ashura Hara
675. Bret Hart vs Ric Flair
676. Yamada & Inoue vs Hokuto & Toyota
677. Misawa & Kawada vs Hansen & Spivey
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
678. Toyota & Hokuto vs Yamada & Inoue
679. Misawa & Kawada vs Kobashi & Kikuchi
680. Los Brazos vs Morgan, Charles Jr & MS-1
681. Los Brazos vs MS-1, Morgan & Satanico
682. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
683. Misawa & Kawada vs Tsuruta & Taue
684. MS-1, Satanico & Morgan vs Konnan, Dandy & Jalisco Jr
685. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
686. Hansen & Spivey vs Williams & Gordy
687. El Satanico vs El Dandy
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
688. Misawa & Kawada vs Williams & Gordy
689. Akira Maeda vs Volk Han
690. Hiroshi Hase vs Tiger Jeet Singh
691. Trio Fantastia vs Los Thundercats
692. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs Aja Kong & Bison Kimura
693. Yamada & Inoue vs Kong & Kimura
694. Hulk Hogan vs Genichiro Tenryu
695. Santo & Shadow Jr vs Fuerza & Octagon
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
696. Muto & Hase vs Hashimoto & Norton
697. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat
698. Nobu Takada vs Trevor Berbick 
699. Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger
700. Lightning Kid vs Jerry Lynn
All Japan 3/2/12
701. Fuchi & Sato vs Yamato & Nakanoue
702. Muto, Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto, Sasaki & Okabayashi
703. Kenny Omega vs Kaz Hayashi
704. Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori
All Japan 4/3/12
705. Akebono & Hama vs Fuchi & Inoue
706. Muto, Kondo & Yamato vs Kea, Tanaka & Nakanoue
All Japan 20/3/12
707. KAI, Yamato & Gillette vs Raijin, Hayashi & Tanaka
708. Sugi vs Ronin
709. Sekimoto & Okabayashi vs Suwama & Soya
710. Kenny Omega vs Shuji Kondo
711. Yuji Nagata vs Masa Kono
712. Satoshi Kojima vs Seiya Sanada
713. Jun Akiyama vs Keiji Muto
All Japan & New Japan 1/7/12
714. Liger, Tiger Mask, Shiryu, BUSHI & SUSHI vs Devitt, Taguchi, KAI, Yamato & Takahashi
715. Omori, Goto, Soya & Anderson vs Suzuki, Archer, TAKA & Taichi
716. Akebono & Hama vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
717. Nakamura & Okada vs Suwama & Kondo
718. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Togi Makabe
Lucha Underground 12/11/14
719. Mascarita Sagrada vs Mariachi Loco
720. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandell
721. Fenix Jr vs Pentagon Jr vs Drago
All Japan 4/3/12
722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
723. Yuji Nagata vs Masayuki Kono
724. Kohei Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
Big Japan 15/7/12
725. Yamakawa, Kobayashi & Ito vs Numazawa, WX & Hoshino
Big Japan 29/10/12
726. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
ROH on Sinclair 23/11/13
727. Zach Gowen vs Matt Taven
728. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young
729. Eddie Edwards vs Jay Lethal
ROH on Sinclair 30/11/13
730. Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
731. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin
732. Jimmy Jacobs vs Adam Cole
Big Japan 29/10/12
733. Oishi & Onryo vs Teioh & SUSUMU
734. Okabayashi, Ishikawa & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Younger & Hoshino
735. Oosugi & Senga vs Sekimoto & Sasaki
736. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Yuko Miyamoto
TNA British Bootcamp 2 Episode 4
737. Noam Dar vs El Ligero
738. Redman & Stone vs Parliament & Singh
739. Kay Lee Ray vs Nikki Storm vs The Owens Twins
740. Mark Andrews vs Kris Travis
741. Dave Mastiff vs Rampage Brown
742. Sha Samuels vs Grado
Big Japan 24/11/12
743. Teioh, Ibushi & Oishi vs Onryo, Oosugi & Senga
744. Okabayashi & Shinobu vs Nishimura & Ishikawa
745. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Ito & Tsukamoto
746. Hama & Nakanoue vs Sasaki & Kamitani
747. Sasaki, Numazawa & WX vs Kasai & The Brahmans
748. Miyamoto & Kodaka vs Okabayashi & Shinobu
Big Japan 9/12/12
749. Ishikawa, Hashimoto & Kamitani vs Sasaki, Hoshino & Mondo
750. Masashi Takeda vs Takumi Tsukamoto
751. Kasai, WX & Ishikawa vs Numazawa, Miyamoto & Kodaka
752. Omori & Soya vs Sekimoto & Okabayashi
753. Yoshihito Sasaki vs Ryota Hama
754. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 30/12/12
755. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Shinobu
756. Bad Bones & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
757. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
758. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa, Takashi Sasaki & The Winger
759. Danny Havoc, Drake Younger & Jaki Numazawa vs. Isami Kodaka, Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto
760. DJ Hyde vs. Yoshihito Sasaki
761. Yakitori Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
AJW 26/11/92 Dream Rush
762. Mima Shimoda & Etsuko Mita vs. Miori Kamiya & Chikako Hasegawa
763. Kaoru Ito vs. Tomoko Watanabe (c), for the All Japan Singles Title
764. Tag League The Best: Suzuka Minami & Yumiko Hotta vs. Takako Inoue & Terri Power
765. Akira Hokuto vs. Kyoko Inoue (c), for the All-Pacific Title
766. Kyoko Kamikaze vs. Bat Yoshinaga (c), for the WWWA World Martial Arts Title
767. Debbie Malenko & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Shark Tsuchiya & Crusher Maedomari
768. Aja Kong vs. Bull Nakano (c), for the WWWA World Singles Title
769. Mayumi Ozaki & Dynamite Kansai vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota 
WSU Mutiny
770. Jenny Rose vs Hania
771. Chris Dickinson & Shanna vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
AJW 11/4/93 Dreamslam II
772. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka
773. Kaoru Ito, Tomoko Watanabe, & Saemi Numata vs. Utako Hozumi, Leo Kitamura, & Mikiko Futagami
774. Terri Power & Bat Yoshinaga vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa
775. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda vs. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo
776. Kyoko Inoue, Takako Inoue, & Yumiko Hotta vs. Cuty Suzuki, Plum Mariko, & Bolshoi Kid
777. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito
778. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano
779. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai
780. Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota (c) vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki

April

AJW 20/11/94 Big Egg Universe
781. Chaparrita ASARI and Bomber Hikaru vs. Hiromi Yagi and Hiromi Sugo
782. Tsunokake X vs. Great Littlemuta and Buta Genjin
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Rie Tamada
784. Suzuka Minami vs. KAORU
785. Kumiko Maekawa vs. Sugar Miyuki
786. Kyoko Hamaguchi vs. Doris Blind
787. Miyu Yamamoto vs. Anna Gomez
788. Kaoru Ito vs. Fumiko Ishimoto
789. Reggie Bennett vs. Chigusa Nagayo
790. Toshiyo Yamada and Tomoko Watanabe vs. Shinobu Kandori and Mikiko Futagami
791. Etsuko Mita and Mima Shimoda vs. Yasha Kurenai and Michiko Nagashima
792. Jaguar Yokota and Bison Kimura vs. Lioness Asuka and Yumi Ogura
793. Blizzard Yuki vs. Mariko Yoshida
794. Yumiko Hotta vs. Combat Toyota
795. Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
796. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong
797. Kyoko Inoue vs. Dynamite Kansai
798. Takako Inoue and Cuty Suzuki vs. Megumi Kudo and Hikari Fukoaka
799. Great Sasuke, SATO, and Shiryu (Kaz Hayashi) vs. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki & Gran Naniwa
800. Akira Hokuto vs. Combat Toyota
801. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai
802. Alundra Blayze (Madusa) vs. Bull Nakano
803. Akira Hokuto vs. Aja Kong
WWE NXT 1/5/14
804. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
805. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 8/5/14
806. Emma vs Charlotte
807. The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto
808. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
809. Battle Royal
FWE Openweight Grand Prix Finals
810. Brian Kendrick vs Tony Nese
811. Trent? vs Reynolds vs Santi vs Strickland
812. Ted DiBiase Jr vs Matt Morgan
813. John Hennigan vs Petey Williams
814. Sonjay Dutt vs Chuck Taylor
815. Tony Nese vs Trent?
816. John Hennigan vs Ted DiBiase Jr
817. Angelina Love vs Ivelisse
818. Taeler Hendrix vs CVE
819. Team Adrenaline Express vs Team Young Bucks
820. John Hennigan vs Tony Nese
HOG Glory Brings Honor
821. Smiley vs Roderick Strong
822. Homicide & Reyes vs Adrenaline Express
823. Andy Lee Ray vs Earl Cooter vs Matt Striker
824. Brian XL vs Kevin Steen
825. Adam Cole vs Anthony Gangone
826. Tony Nese vs Marq Quen
827. Michael Elgin vs Amazing Red
Michinoku Pro 10/10/96 These Days
828. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
829. Lenny Lane vs Wellington Wilkens Jr
830. Daisuke Ikeda & Satoshi Yoneyama vs Yuki Ishikawa & Alexander Otsuka
831. Dynamite Kid, Dos Caras & Kobayashi vs Sasuke, Mascaras & Tiger Mask
832. Hamada, Delfin, Tiger Mask, Naniwa & Yakushiji vs Teioh, Togo, Funaki, TAKA & Shiryu
833. Hayabusa vs Jinsei Shinzaki
Lucha Underground 19/11/14
834. Sexy Star vs Ivelisse
835. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr
836. Drago vs King Cuerno
837. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 10
838. vs Steve Gray
839. vs Jackie Robinson
840. vs Ken Joyce
841. vs Johnny Kidd
842. vs Vic Faulkner
The Best of Johnny Saint Volume 11
843. vs Masato Yakushiji
844. vs Naohiro Hoshikawa
845. vs Johnny Kidd
846. vs Mike Quackenbush
847. vs Jon Ritchie
The Best of Kota Ibushi in 2009 Discs 1,2 & 3
848. & KUDO & Omega vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Uchida
849. & Omega vs HARASHIMA & Owashi
850. & Madoka vs Shinobu & Teioh vs Oishi & Asahi vs Oosugi & Senga
851. & Sasaki vs Akiyama & Ishimori
852. vs Sanshiro Takagi
853. vs Taiji Ishimori
854. & Omega vs Dino & Yoshihiko
855. & Morishima vs Kanemoto & Tanahashi
856. & Omega vs Togo & Michinoku
857. & KUDO & Nakazawa vs HARASHIMA, Owashi & Abe
858. vs Koji Kanemoto
859. vs Taichi
860. vs Ryosuke Taguchi
861. vs Kikuchi
862. vs YAMATO
863. vs Liger
864. vs Prince Devitt
865. & Aoki vs KENTA & Ishimori
866. vs Sanshiro Takagi
867. & Aoki vs Danielson & Strong
868. & Aoki vs Marvin & Edwards
869. & Aoki vs Kanemaru & Suzuki
870. vs HARASHIMA
871. & Liger & Tiger Mask & Sasuke vs Kanemoto, Taguchi, Togo & TAKA
AAA Lucha Libre on Televisa 9/10/11
872. Jack Evans vs Escoria
Big Japan 2/2/12
873. Brahman Shu & Kei vs Sasaki & Shinobu
874. Kasai, Numazawa & Tsukamoto vs Miyamoto, Kodaka & Shimizu
875. Ito & Sasaki vs WX & Yamakawa
876. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Hashimoto vs Akebono, Hama & Nakanoue
877. Takeda & Hoshino vs Kobayashi & Inaba
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 361
878. Yuji Hino vs Keisuke Ishii
879. Kenny Omega vs HARASHIMA
XPW - "AFTER THE FALL - VOL. 2"
880. Major Gunns vs. Lizzy Borden
881. Juventud Guerrera vs. Chris Chetti
882. Psicosis vs. Chris Chetti vs. Sonny Siaki vs. Christian York
883. Super Crazy vs. Jerry Lynn
884. Juventud Guerrera vs. Julio Dinero
885. Halloween vs. Damian 666
886. Mexico's Most Wanted vs. Kraq & Kronus
887. Super Crazy vs. Psicosis
WWE Summerslam 2011
888. Kingston/Morrison/Rey vs Miz/Truth/ADR
889. Kelly vs Beth
890. Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan
891. Randy Orton vs Christian
892. CM Punk vs John Cena
NYWC Sideshow 2014
893. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds
894. Papadon vs Drew Gulak
WWA The Revolution
895. Styles vs Daniels vs Low Ki vs Nova vs Shark Boy vs Mamaluke
896. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Juvi
897. Sabu vs Devon Storm
PWX Detonation
898. Eddie Kingston vs Grim Reefer
899. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal
900. Delirious vs Larry Sweeney
901. Daizee Haze vs Mercedes Martinez
902. Mana vs Ian Rotten
903. Steve Corino vs Necro Butcher
Real Japan 21/9/12
904. Original Tiger Mask & Marufuji vs Sekimoto & Takaiwa
AAA Lucha on Televisa 18/9/11
905. Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs Billy Boy & Escoria

May
Michinoku Pro Super J Cup 3rd Stage 2000
906. Ricky Marvin vs CIMA
907. Great Sasuke vs Kaz Hayashi
908. Tiger Mask vs Jushin Liger
909. Oriental vs Abismo *****
910. CIMA vs Naoki Sano
911. Jushin Liger vs Gran Hamada
912. Jushin Liger vs CIMA
CZW Tournament of Death 1
913. Necro Butcher vs. Wifebeater 
914. Mr. Insanity vs. Nick Gage
915. "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Homeless Jimmy 
916. Panes Of Glass: Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater
917. Fans Bring The Weapons: Messiah vs "Sick" Nick Mondo
918. 200 Light Tubes, Barbed Wire Ropes & The Weedwhacker: Wifebeater vs. "Sick" Nick Mondo
ROH 7/12/13
919. Outlaw Inc vs American Wolves
920. Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Michael Elgin
NEW JAPAN - "G1 CLIMAX TOURNAMENT 1998" (Commercial Tape) [2 DISC-SET]
1998/07/31 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
921. Round 1: Tadao Yasuda vs. Rick Titan
922. Round 1: Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
923. Round 1: Shiro Koshinaku vs. Osamu Nishimura
924. Round 1: Kensuke Sasaki vs. Michiyoshi Ohara
925. Round 1: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsutoshi Gotoh
926. Round 1: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
927. Round 1: Masa Chono vs. Manabu Nakanishi
928. Round 1: Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto
1998/08/01 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
929. Round 2: Satoshi Kojima vs. Tadao Yasuda
930. Round 2: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Kensuke Sasaki
931. Round 2: Masa Chono vs. Shiro Koshinaka
932. Round 2: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu
1998/08/02 - Tokyo, Ryogoku Kokugikan
933. Semi-Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Rick Titan
934. Semi-Final: Shinya Hashimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima
935. Final: Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto
WWE NXT 15/5/14
936. The Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Elias Samson
937. Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
938. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
939. Colin Cassady vs Angelo Dawkins
940. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/5/14
941. Big E vs Bo Dallas
942. Paige vs Tamina
943. Adam Rose vs Camacho
944. Natalya vs Sasha Banks
945. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins
FREEDOMS - 2011/12/25 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "JUN KASAI PRODUCE: BLOOD X'MAS 2011"
946. Great Kojika & Ricky Fuji & HIROKI vs. Danshoku Dino & Shinobu & Toru Sugiura
947. Barbed Wire Board Death Match: GENTARO & The W*inger vs. Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
948. TKD (Razor, Table & Dust Box) Death Match: MASADA vs. Masashi Takeda
949. Hardcore Match: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sasaki & Mammoth Sasaki
950. Jun Kasai Produce Special Glass Death Match: Jun Kasai vs. Shuji Ishikawa
OSAKA PRO – 2010/06/18 – Kyocera Dome, Osaka Sky Hall – “HANSHIN PRO-WRESTLING KENKA MATSURI – OSAKA PRO-WRESTLING vs. DRAGON GATE”
951. Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada & Takoyakida vs. Anthony W. Mori & Mark Haskins & Takuya Tomamokai
952. Hideyoshi & Masamune vs. Super Shisa & Shisa BOY
953. Asian Cooger & Miracleman vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii
954. Tigers Mask, Black Buffalo, Tadasuke & The Bodyguard vs Gamma, Dragon Kid, Horiguchi & Ryo Saito
955. Special Singles Match: Billy Ken Kid vs. CIMA
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 1
956. Gerald James vs Roderick Strong
957. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
958. Davey Vega & Mat Fitchett vs Johnny Gargano & Nick Jackson
St Louis Anarchy Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Night 2
959. Jeremy Wyatt vs Mat Fitchett
960. Davey Vega vs Roderick Strong
961. ACH & Nick Jackson vs The Hooligans
962. Gerald James vs Kyle O'Reilly
Lucha Underground 26/11/14
963. Mil Muertes vs Drago
964. Mascarita Sagrada vs Son of Havoc
965. Chavo Guerrero vs Sexy Star
966. Big Ryck vs Prince Puma
ECW Barely Legal 1997
967. The Dudleys vs The Eliminators
968. RVD vs Lance Storm
969. Sasuke, Hamada & Yakushiji vs TAKA, Terry Boy & Dick Togo ***3/4
970. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2
971. Taz vs Sabu
972. Stevie Richards vs Sandman vs Terry Funk
973. Terry Funk vs Raven
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 248 + 249 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/21 – Kyoto, KBS Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 248] 
974. CIMA & Don Fujii vs. BxB Hulk & Kzy 
975. Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Masato Yoshino & Gamma 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/02/05 – Hakata Star Lane – "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 249] 
976. BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & YAMATO 
977. Open the Dream Gate Title: CIMA vs. Jimmy Susumu 
DRAGON GATE - INFINITY # 250 + 251
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/09 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 250]
978. Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa & Cyber Kong & Yasushi Kanda & Kzy & Fake Naoki Tanizaki vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Shingo Takagi & Masato Yoshino & YAMATO & Jimmy Susumu & Dragon Kid & Rich Swann
DRAGON GATE - 2012/02/20 - Kobe ***** Hall - "TRUTH GATE 2012" [Infinity # 251]
979. Open the Dream Gate Title Contendership - CIMA Royal (w/ PAC, Gamma, Super Shenlong II, Rich Swann, Eita Kobayashi, Cyber Kong, Don Fujii, Yasushi Kanda, Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino)
980. No Ropes Match: BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO
981. No Ropes Match: Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi
ALL JAPAN - "JR. TAG LEAGUE 2012 SPECIAL" [TV Special - 2012/04/27]
2012/04/14 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
982. Jr. Tag League: KAI & Gillette vs. Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
983. Jr. Tag League: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka
984. Jr. Tag League - Final: Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. BUSHI & SUSHI
DRAGON GATE – INFINITY # 247 
DRAGON GATE – 2012/01/19 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "PRIMAL GATE 2012" [Infinity # 247] 
985. Naruki Doi & Kzy & Tomahawk T.T. vs. K-ness & Kenichiro Arai & Taku Iwasa 
986. Masato Yoshino & Gamma vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Cyber Kong 
987. YAMATO, Shingo, Susumu, Dragon Kid & Kagetora vs CIMA, Hulk, Ryo Saito, Tozawa & Genki Horiguchi 
Shimmer Volume 60
988. Nikki Storm vs Heidi Lovelace
989. Melanie Cruise vs Mia Yim
990. The Kimber Bombs vs Mary Lee Rose & Crazy Mary Dobson
991. Allysin Kay vs Kana
992. Portia Perez vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
993. Mercedes Martinez vs Santana Garrett
994. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs 3G
995. Madison Eagles vs Jessicka Havok
996. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
997. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
CHIKARA - 2005/09/17 - Pittston, PA - "SON OF THE INTERNATIONAL INVASION OF INTERNATIONAL INVADERS - 2nd STAGE" 
998. Retail Dragon vs. Cheech 
999. Larry Sweeney vs. Reckless Youth 
1000. Team FIST vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco 
1001. Shane Storm & Mike Quackenbush vs. KUDO & Arakencito 
1002 Jigsaw vs. Hallowicked 
1003. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 
AAW - 2006/11/25 - Berwyn, IL - "WINDY CITY CLASSIC II"
1004. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Danny Daniels
1005. Trik Davis vs. Chad Collyer
1006. Jerry Lynn vs. Chandler McClure
1007. Silas Young vs. Ace Steel
1008. Zach Gowen & Ryan Boz & Dan Lawrence vs. The Michigan Invasion
1009. No Rope Barbed Wire Match: Marek Brave vs. Tyler Black
AAW - 2008/02/09 - Berwyn, IL - "MY BLOODY VALENTINE 2008"
1010. Northstar Express vs. Absolute Answer
1011. Josh Abercrombie vs. N8 Mattson
1012. Silas Young vs. Jason Dukes
1013. Dog Collar Match: Eric Priest vs. Jimmy Jacobs
1014. Zach Gowen & Krotch vs. DP Associates
1015. Austin Aries vs. Arik Cannon
1016. Tyler Black & Shane Hollister & M-Dogg 20 vs. Jerry Lynn & Danny Daniels & Marek Brave
CHIKARA - 2005/10/22 - Hellertown, PA - "The Cibernetico Returneth"
1017. Cheech vs CP Munk
1018. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs Rorschach & Crossbones
1019. Chuichiro Arai vs Larry Sweeney
1020. Hero, Cannon, Castagnoli, Icarus, Akuma, Hallowicked, UltraMantis & Blind Rage vs Quackenbush, Milano, Skayde, Shane Storm, Jigsaw, Sabian, Eddie Kingston & Mister ZERO
Shimmer Volume 61
1021. Santana Garrett vs Neveah
1022. Jessicka Havok vs Crazy Mary Dobson
1023. Mia Yim vs Angie Skye
1024. Nicole Matthews vs Heidi Lovelace
1025. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Portia Perez
1026. 3G vs The Kimber Bombs
1027. Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight
1028. Madison Eagles vs Kana vs Hikaru Shida
1029. Mercedes Martinez vs LuFisto
FLORIDA CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING – DECEMBER 2011 / JANUARY 2012 – TV SHOW # 168 - 170
2011/12/18 – TV SHOW # 168
1030. Percy Watson & Titus O'Neil & CJ Parker vs. Rick Victor & Derrick Bateman & Cory Graves
1031. FCW Heavyweight Title: Leo Kruger vs. Seth Rollins
2011/12/25 – TV SHOW # 169
1032. Mike Dalton vs. Peter Orlov
1033. Kenneth Cameron vs. Jiro
1034. Ivelisse Velez & Caylee Turner vs. Kaitlyn & Cameron Lynn
1035. Antonio Cesaro & Dean Ambrose vs. Abraham Washington & Seth Rollins
2012/01/01 – TV SHOW # 170
1036. AJ vs. Aksana vs. Audrey Marie
1037. Kevin Hackman vs. Sakamoto
TNA – 2011/06/16 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 362
1038. Austin Aries vs. Kid Kash vs. Jimmy Rave
1039. TNA Knockouts Tag Team Titles: Sarita & Rosita vs. Velvet Sky & Miss Tessmacher
1040. Bound For Glory Series: RVD vs. Samoa Joe
TNA – 2011/06/23 – IMPACT WRESTLING # 363
1041. Miss Tessmacher & Velvet Sky vs. ODB & Miss Jackie
1042. Zima Ion vs. Frederico Palacios vs. Dakota Darsow
1043. Sting vs. Abyss
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/08/17 & 2011/08/18 – Tokyo, Differ Ariake – "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN DIFFER" [DiColosseo # 461]
2011/08/17 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1044. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1045. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Semi Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki
2011/08/18 - Tokyo, Differ Ariake
1046. 2 Days Tag Tournament Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Jun Akiyama & Yoshinari Ogawa
1047. 2 Days Tag Tournament - Final: Yoshihiro Takayama & KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura & Atsushi Aoki
PRO WRESTLING NOAH – 2011/09/19 – Acros Fukuoka – “SHINY NAVIGATION 2011
1048. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Zack Sabre Jr.
1049. Kenta Kobashi & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Colt Cabana
1050. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Taiji Ishimori & Ricky Marvin
1051. Go Shiozaki & Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
DDT - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo - "APARTEMENT PRO WRESTLING"
All matches are taking place in different rooms of an apartement complex
1052. Kota Ibushi vs. Batten Tamagawa
1053. Kota Ibushi vs. Shigehiro Irie
1054. Kota Ibushi vs. Tanomusaku Toba
1055. Kota Ibushi vs. Yasu Urano
1056. Kota Ibushi & Michael Nakazawa vs. Danshoku Dino & Hiroshi Fukuda
1057. Kota Ibushi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1058. Kota Ibushi vs. Brahman Shu
1059. Kota Ibushi vs. Michael Nakazawa
PRO WRESTLING NOAH - 2011/08/24 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "THE WEEKDAY NAVIGATION 2011 IN KORAKUEN"
1060. Ricky Marvin vs. Satoshi Kajiwara
1061. Taiji Ishimori vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
1062. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama & Kentaro Shiga vs. Akira Taue & Yoshinari Ogawa & Masao Inoue
1063. Sugiura, Takeshi Morishima & Mohammed Yone vs Kensuke Sasaki, Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kento Miyahara
1064. Go Shiozaki & Shuhei Taniguchi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama & Genba Hirayanagi
1065. GHC Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles: KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki
DIAMOND RING – 2012/02/11 – Tokyo, Korakuen Hall – "KENSUKE OFFICE CHANGES" 
1066. Kikutaro & Numazu Man vs. Masao Inoue & "Hollywood" Stalker Ichikawa 
1067. Ultimo Dragon, Ishimori & Satoshi Kajiwara vs Kazunari Murakami, NOSAWA Rongai & Takeshi Minamino 
1068. Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Kento Miyahara 
1069. Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Mitsuhiro Kitanomiya 
1070. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Shingo Takagi
K-DOJO - 2012/04/08 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "CLUB-K SUPER evolution10 ~ KAIENTAI DOJO 10TH ANNIVERSARY" [Puroresu King # 256]
1071. Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji & Yoshiaki Yago vs. Captain Daigoro & Marines Mask II & Boso Boy Raito
1072. Jado & Gedo vs. Makoto Oishi & Shiori Asahi
1073. KAIENTAI DOJO 10th Anniversary Rumble (w/ Ryuichi Sekine, Daigoro Kashiwa, X No.5, Teppei Ishizaka, X No.2, X No.1, PSYCHO, Taku Anzawa, Hardcore Kid Kojiro, Romy Suzuki, Kazuya Horiuchi, Taketo Iwako, Dandy Takuya, Hi69, Ofune, Teppei Ishizaka, TOMO Michinoku, TAKU Michinoku, YOSHIYA, Mike Lee Jr., Handsome JOE, Mr. X, Taichi, Minoru Suzuki, Kunio Toshima, Apple Miyuk, PSYCHO)
1074. KUSHIDA & Isami Kodaka & Yusaku Obata vs. Kaji Tomato & Hiro Tonai & Yuki Sato
1075. Yuji Hino & Saburo Inematsu & MIYAWAKI vs. YOSHIYA & GENTARO & Ryota Chikuzen
1076. Champion of STRONGEST-K Title: Kengo Mashimo vs. TAKA Michinoku
CMLL - 2012/04/07 + 2012/04/14 - GUERREROS DEL RING [52MX]
2012/04/07 (taped: 2012/04/01 - Arena Coliseo)
1077. Atlantis & Mascara Dorada & Prince Devitt vs. Felino & ***** Casas & Volador jr.
1078. Shocker vs. Ultimo Guerrero
2012/04/14 (taped: 2012/04/08 - Arena Coliseo
1079. Diamante Azul & Marco Corleone & Mascara Dorada vs. Rey Bucanero & Terrible & Tiger
Omega Loco in Joco 2
1080. Lee & Otto vs Country Jacked
1081. Scotty 2 Hotty vs Mickey Gambino
1082. Hurricane Helms vs Zane Dawson
1083. Christopher Daniels vs Caprice Coleman
1084. CW Anderson vs Cedric Alexander
1085. The Bravados vs The Hardys
1086. The Hardys & Country Jacked vs The Bravados, Lee & Otto
DRADITION - 2013/05/29 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall - "BATTLE NEW VIBRATION 2013"
1087. Hiro Saito & Gran Hamada vs. NOSAWA Rongai & MAZADA 
1088. Akitoshi Saito & Kazushi Miyamoto & Tomoaki Honma vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Alexander Otsuka & Bear Fukuda
1089. TAJIRI vs. Shinya Ishikawa
1090. Riki Chosyu & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1091. Tatsumi Fujinami & Original Tiger Mask vs. Masakatsu Funaki & AKIRA
ZERO1 - December 2010 - "FURINKAZAN 2010"
2010/12/11 - Bella Salle Roppongi
1092. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato
1093. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Shinjiro Otani & Akebono vs. Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa
2010/12/21 - ZEPP Nagoya
1094. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yutaka Yoshie & FUNAKI
1095. Furinkazan 2010 - Block A: Hikaru Sato & Munenori Sawa vs. Kintaro Kanemura & Takuya Sugawara
1096. Furinkazan 2010 - Block B: Ikuto Hidaka & Fujita "Jr." Hayato vs. Ryouji Sai & Shinsuke Jet Wakataka
1097. Furinkazan 2010 - Final / NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Titles: Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs. Masato Tanaka & Daisuke Sekimoto
BIG JAPAN - 2012/02/26 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1098. Ikkitousen - Strong Climb - Block A: Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
1099. Scramble Bunkhouse Death Match: Takashi Sasaki & Shadow WX & Ryuji Yamakawa & Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka & Mototsugu Shimizu
1100. BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title - Ultimate Open Finger Long Nail Death Match: Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
LEGEND THE PRO-WRESTLING - 2013/01/13 - Tokyo, Korakuen Hall
1101. Hiro Saito & El Samurai vs. AKIRA & Gran Hamada
1102. Daisuke Sekimoto & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Akitoshi Saito & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
1103. Shinjiro Otani & Ikuto Hidaka vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Bear Fukuda
1104. Masa Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Liger vs. Riki Chosyu & Tatsumi Fujinami & Yukio Sakaguchi
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 1
1105. Bad Bones vs Tommaso Ciampa ***
1106. Hot & Spicy vs The Inner City Machine Guns ***1/2
1107. Axel Tischer vs KUSHIDA ***1/2
1108. Adam Cole vs Trent? ***3/4
1109. Chris Hero vs Freddy Stahl ***1/4
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 2
1110. Big Daddy Walter vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1111. Jon Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Carnage vs Michael Dante **1/2
1112. Adam Cole vs Robert Dreissker ***1/4
1113. Trent? & Matt Striker vs Hot & Spicy **
1114. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham ***
WWE NXT 28/5/14
1115. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1116. Bo Dallas vs Neville
WWE NXT Takeover
1117. Adam Rose vs Camacho
1118. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
1119. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
1120. Charlotte vs Natalya ***1/2
1121. Tyson Kidd vs Neville ***1/2
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 Night 3
1122. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero
1123. Big Daddy Walter vs Axel Tischer ***1/2
1124. Hot & Spicy vs Trent? & Matt Striker
1125. Axel Tischer vs Chris Hero ***3/4

June
Michinoku Pro 15/12/94
1126. Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
1127. Shiryu, Sato & Terry Boy vs Super Delfin, Gran Naniwa & Jinsei Shinzaki
1128. Great Sasuke & Gran Hamada vs Shiryu & Sato
Futen 26/4/09
1129. TAKA Michinoku vs Shoichi Uchida
1130. Kengo Mashimo vs Shinjitsu Nohashi
1131. Mitsuya Nagai & Hajime Moriyama vs The Brahmans
1132. Koichiro Kimura vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1133. Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Ono vs Manabu Suruga & Takahiro Ohba
Lucha Invades Japan Vol 1
1134. Mil Mascaras vs The Destroyer
1135. Chavo Guerrero Sr vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1136. Solitario vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1137. Canek vs Tiger Mask
1138. Black Tiger vs TAKA Michinoku
1139. Fishman vs The Cobra
1140. Dos Caras vs El Samurai
1141. Black Tiger vs Jushin Liger
Hustle 23/4/09
1142. Tajiri & KG vs Rey Ohara & Minoru Fujita
1143. RG vs A-chan
1144. Magnum Tokyo vs Monster HG
1145. Lance Cade & Rene Bonaparte vs Bono-Kun & Shiro Koshinaka
1146. Toshiaki Kawada & Punch The C vs Natto Man & Kikkoman
FMW 21/1/02
1147. Akihiko Ichihara vs Satoshi Makita
1148. Ricky Fuji & Shinjuku Same vs Hisakatsu Oya & San Paul
1149. Onryo & Goemon vs Chocoball Mukai & Yoshihito Sasaki
1150. Mammoth Sasaki vs Happy Ikeda vs Biomonster DNA
1151. Paul LeDuc & Vic Grimes vs Nosawa & Mitsunobu Kikuzawa
1152. Ricky Fuyuki, Sandman & Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura, Mr Gannosuke & Tetsuhiro Kuroda
AIW Aint Nuthin But A G Thang
1153. Tim Donst vs Alex Shelley ***1/4
1154. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister
1155. Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott
1156. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega 
1157. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition
1158. Athena vs Nikki Storm
1159. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Faith In Ryan vs Flips & a Dick
1160. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney ***1/2
1161. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH
DDT 19/10/08
1162. Battle Royal
1163. Mori & Sato vs Ibushi & Toba
1164. Sasaki, Miyamoto & Shinobu vs Kodaka, Ohka & Ishikawa
1165. MIKAMI vs El Blazer
1166. Togo, Honda & Sasaki vs Shiryu, Yu & Law
1167. Sakai & Dino vs Sakai & Takaishi
1168. Owashi & HARASHIMA vs KUDO & Urano
1169. 6 Way Ladder Match
AIW JLIT 2014 Day One
1170. Flip Kendrick vs Matt Cross 
1171. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine
1172. Jimmy Jacobs vs Eric Ryan 
1173. Heidi Lovelace vs Ricky Shane Page
1174. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly
1175. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Samson ***
1176. BJ Whitmer vs Seleziya Sparx 
1177. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega 
1178. Danny Havoc vs UltraMantis Black 
1179. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition 
1180. Ethan Page vs Veda Scott
1181. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
AIW JLIT 2014 Day Two
1182. Prohibition vs Donst 
1183. Havoc vs Ryan 
1184. Cross vs Seleziya
1185. Page vs Bagwell 
1186. Lyndon vs Dutt
1187. Lovelace vs Elgin
1188. The Iron Curtain vs Delaney, Fontaine, UMB & Scott
1189. The Jollyville Fuckits vs The Forgotten 
1190. Lyndon vs Page
1191. Donst vs Cross 
1192. Elgin vs Ryan
1193. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1194. Beverly vs Vega vs Kingston vs Flip vs RSP vs Dux
1195. Elgin vs Donst vs Page ***1/4
AIW Absolution IX
1196. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin ***
1197. The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuckits
1198. Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page ***1/2
1199. ACH vs Banks vs Cheech vs Delaney vs Flip vs Sparx ***
1200. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon
1201. Eddie Kingston vs RSP
1202. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross ***1/4
1203. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst ***3/4
ROH on Sinclair 14/12/13
1204. Silas Young vs Tadarius Thomas
1205. ACH vs Adam Cole
1206. C&C Wrestle Factory vs reDRagon
NEW Wrestling Under The Stars III
1207. Matt Taven vs Michael Bennett
1208. Brodus Clay vs J Busta
1209. Brian Anthony vs Caleb Konley vs Matt Sydal
1210. Velvet Sky, Robbie Araujo & Mark Shurman vs Reby Sky, Shovelhead Chuck & Jake Manning
1211. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen
1212. The Hardys vs The Young Bucks ***1/2
AIW Failure By Design
1213. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels
1214. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers
1215. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs The Forgotten
1216. Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon ***
1217. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page
1218. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander ***1/4
WWE NXT 5/6/14
1219. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English
1220. Bayley vs Charlotte
1221. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Two Jobbers
1222. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel **3/4
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
1223. TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish
1224. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***3/4
1225. Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
1226. Candice & Joey vs Ricochet & Swann vs Bad Influence ***3/4
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
1228. AJ Styles vs Brian Myers
1229. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak
1230. Taylor, Omega & ZSJ vs Cole & The Bucks ****
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
1231. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann ***
1232. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ***1/2
1233. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin ***1/2
1234. reDRagon vs Gulak & Busick
1235. Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero ***1/2
1236. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole ****1/4
1237. Kenny Omega vs ACH
1238. Young Bucks vs Bad Influence ****
BJW 5/2/2010
1239. Sekimoto, Okabayashi & Kawakami vs Yoshihito, Kawabata & Kazuki Hashimoto
1240. Isami Kodaka vs Jaki Numazawa

July

PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
1241. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae
1242. Ricochet vs TJ Perkins
1243. Trevor Lee vs Michael Elgin
1244. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal ***1/4
1245. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***1/4
1246. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr ***1/2
1247. Mount Rushmore vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin
1248. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee
1249. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega ***3/4
1250. Hero, Ryan, Swann, Taylor & Mack vs Busick, Gulak, Alexander, Fish & Ciampa 
1251. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong 
WWE NXT 12/6/14
1252. Paige, Emma & Bayley vs Charlotte, Summer & Sasha
1253. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort
1254. Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT
1255. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd ***1/4
AIW Hell on Earth 10
1256. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition
1257. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs
1258. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page ***
1259. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Cross
1260. Chris Sabin vs Eric Ryan
1261. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Lyndon vs Flip vs Alex Daniels vs Josh Singh ***
1262. Marion Fontaine vs Spud
1263. Donst vs Alexander vs RSP vs Dux ***1/4
AIW Charge It To The Underhills
1264. Tyson Dux vs Brian Myers
1265. Veda & Team Barely Legal vs Tessa & Social Network
1266. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana
1267. Beaver Boys vs Infinity & Beyond
1268. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin
1269. RSP vs Ryan vs Justice vs Candice vs Josh Singh vs Flip
1270. Donst & Jollyville vs The Forgotten
1271. Eddie Kingston vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1272. Josh Alexander vs Uhaa Nation
1273. Dudes on TV vs Gargano & Prohibition ***1/4
WWE NXT 19/6/14
1274. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
1275. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
1276. The Vaudevillains vs Dawkins & Tyler
1277. Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze ***
1278. Kidd & Zayn vs The Ascension
BJW/DDT/K-Dojo New Years Eve Special 31/12/2009
1279. 108 Person Battle Royal
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
1280. Flip vs Ryan vs Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams vs Tyler Thomas
1281. Alexia Nicole vs Jasmin
1282. Infinity & Beyond vs The Forgotten
1283. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice vs Lyndon
1284. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano ***
1285. 2 Cold Scorpio vs RSP ***1/4
1286. Josh Alexander vs Dick Justice
1287. Gauntlet for the Gold ***1/2
IVP Best of Katsuyori Shibata Vol 1
1288. Barnett & Iizuka vs Murakami & Shibata
1289. Shibata vs Musashi
1290. Shibata vs Fujita
1291. Shibata vs Akiyama
1292. Shibata & KENTA vs Taue & Shiozaki
1293. Shibata vs Nakajima
1294. Shibata vs Sasaki
WWE NXT 26/6/14
1295. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
1296. Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey
1297. Summer Rae vs Becky Lynch
1298. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton
1299. Adrian Neville vs RVD
Best of AJPW Triple Crown V1
1300. Brody vs Tenryu
1301. Jumbo vs Hansen
1302. Jumbo vs Hansen
1303. Jumbo vs Hansen
1304. Jumbo vs Tenryu
NJPW Top of the Super Juniors 1998
1305. Otani vs Samurai
1306. Samurai vs Wagner Jr
1307. Otani vs Wagner Jr
1308. Liger vs Otani
1309. Liger vs Samurai
1310. Kanemoto vs Hayashi
NOAH GHC Title History 2008 Part 1 & 2
1311. Misawa vs Morishima
1312. Morishima vs Sugiura
1313. Morishima vs Rikio
1314. Morishima vs Kensuke
1315. Kensuke vs Yone
1316. Kensuke vs Akitoshi Saito
WWE NXT 3/7/14
1317. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort
1318. The BFFs vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
1319. CJ Parker vs Scott Cutler
1320. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel
WWE NXT 10/7/14
1321. Summer Rae vs Bayley
1322. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
1323. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1324. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
Chikara Quantum of Solace
1325. The Throwbacks vs Evan Gelistico & Gary The Barn Owl 
1326. Ophidian vs Heidi Lovelace
1327. The Baltic Siege vs The Bloc Party
1328. Worker Ant vs deviANT
1329. Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Jigsaw & The Shard
1330. The Estonian Thunderfrog vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova
1331. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Jaka & Oleg The Usurper ***1/4
Chikara Diamonds are Forever
1332. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned
1333. Jojo Bravo vs Max Smashmaster
1334. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett
1335. The Batiri vs The Odditorium
1336. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
1337. The Colony vs The Colony Xtreme Force
1338. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs
1339. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs The BDK
1340. Archibald Peck, 3.0 & The Batiri vs The BDK & The Odditorium **3/4
1341. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron
EVOLVE 29
1342. Blake Edward Belakus vs JT Dunn
1343. The Bravados vs The Monster Mafia ***1/4
1344. Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley ***3/4
1345. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano
1346. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst
1347. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
1348. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta ****1/4
WWE NXT 17/7/14
1349. The Jersey Boys vs The Vaudevillains
1350. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1351. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
1352. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
1353. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
Puro for Dummies Volume 2
1354. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1355. Toshiaki Kawada vs Mitsuharu Misawa
1356. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
1357. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
1358. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Makoto Hashi
1359. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama
1360. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
1361. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru Fujita
1362. Ryo Saito, Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi vs CIMA, Don Fujii & Naruki Doi
1363. Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki
1364. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & Gamma
1365. Naomichi Marufuji vs KENTA
1366. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
1367. The Briscoes vs Ricky Marvin & Kotaro Suzuki
1368. Kenta Kobashi & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama
1369. KENTA & Taiji Ishimori vs Naomichi Marufuji & Kota Ibushi
1370. The Briscoes vs Naomichi Marufuji & Takashi Sugiura
1371. Yuji Nagata vs Masato Tanaka
1372. Do Fixer vs Blood Generation
Zero1 9/12/01
1373. Gerard Gordeau vs Hans Nyman
1374. Animal & Hawk vs Shinjiro Otani & Masato Tanaka
1375. Shinya Hashimoto & Naoya Ogawa vs Mark Kerr & Tom Howard
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 1, 2 & 3
1376. Brian Pillman vs Cactus Jack
1377. New Skyscrapers Squash Match
1378. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1379. Sting & Arn Anderson vs The Galaxians
1380. Ric Flair vs Eddie Gilbert
1381. Arn Anderson vs Great Muta
1382. Rock N Roll Express vs State Patrol
1383. Rock N Roll Express vs Freebirds
1384. Lex Luger vs Eddie Gilbert
1385. Arn Anderson vs Buzz Sawyer
1386. Ric Flair, Sting & Arn Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1387. Dr Death vs Cactus Jack
1388. Midnight Express & Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes
1389. Arn Anderson vs Eddie Gilbert
1390. Ric Flair vs Tom Zenk
1391. Mil Mascaras vs Galaxian One
1392. Doug Furnas vs Galaxian Two
1393. Mil Mascaras vs Cactus Jack
1394. The Steiners vs Doom
1395. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Ole Anderson vs Great Muta, Buzz Sawyer & Dragonmaster
1396. Buzz Sawyer vs Tommy Rich
1397. Road Warriors & Dr Death vs The Samoans & Samoan Savage
1398. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1399. Arn Anderson vs Shane Douglas
1400. Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman
1401. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs Rock N Roll Express
1402. Norman vs Hacksaw Higgins
1403. Road Warriors vs Doom
1404. Freebirds vs Dynamic Dudes
1405. Kevin Sullivan & Cactus Jack Squash
1406. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
Shine 15
1407. Su Yung vs Solo Darling
1408. Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra
1409. Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace
1410. Angelina Love vs Taylor Made
1411. Leva Bates vs Neveah
1412. The SNS Express vs The American Sweethearts
1413. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim
1414. Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay
1415. Rain vs Amazing Kong
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 4
1416. Ole & Arn Anderson vs Tommy Rich & Ranger Ross
1417. Norman vs Cactus Jack
1418. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1419. Road Warriors vs Mean Mark & Masked Man?
1420. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs The Freebirds
1421. The Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
EVOLVE 30
1422. Caleb Konley vs AR Fox ***1/4
1423. Blake Edward Belakus vs Ryan Rush *3/4
1424. Josh Alexander vs Tim Donst **3/4
1425. Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor vs Ethan Page ***
1426. The Bravados vs The Colony ***1/4
1427. Moose vs Mr A *1/4
1428. Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann ***
1429. Uhaa Nation vs Trent Baretta ***1/2
1430. The Premier Athlete Brand vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Uhaa Nation **3/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 5
1431. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1432. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Freebirds
1433. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1434. Steiners vs Ole & Arn Anderson
1435. Ric Flair vs Tommy Rich
1436. Brian Pillman & Tom Zenk vs Midnight Express
EVOLVE 31
1437. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***3/4
1438. Biff Busick vs James Raideen **3/4
1439. Los Ben Dejos & Lince Dorado vs The Juicy Product & Jesus DeLeon ***
1440. Matt Sydal vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
1441. Nese & Konley vs Swann & Ricochet ***1/4
1442. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway **3/4

August

Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 6
1443. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1444. Lex Luger vs Samu
1445. Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman & Rotunda
1446. Minnesota Wrecking Crew Squash
1447. Ric Flair vs Johnny Ace
1448. Eddie Gilbert vs Cactus Jack
1449. Steiners vs Doom
1450. Animal vs Ron Simmons
1451. Steiners vs Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1452. Pillman & Zenk vs The Samoans
1453. Mike Rotunda vs Cuban Assassin
1454. Cactus Jack Squash
WWE NXT 24/7/14
1455. The Ascension vs Johnny Vandal & Aaron Solow
1456. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
1457. Summer Rae vs Charlotte
1458. The Vaudevillains vs Kalisto & Sin Cara
1459. Rusev vs Adrian Neville
WWE Night of Champions 2014
1460. The Usos vs The Rhodes Brothers ***
1461. Sheamus vs Cesaro ***3/4
1462. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler **
1463. Mark Henry vs Rusev *
1464. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho ****
1465. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella **
1466. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena ***1/4
WWF In Your House 1
1467. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
WWE Main Event 1/4/14
1468. Nikki Bella vs Tamina Snuka
WWE NXT 31/7/14
1469. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
1470. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
1471. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler
1472. The Mechanics vs Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey
1473. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
WWE Main Event 8/4/14
1474. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family
WWE Main Event 15/4/14
1475. Nikki Bella vs Aksana vs Emma vs Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie vs Layla vs Tamina vs Natalya vs Cameron vs Naomi
WWE Main Event 22/4/14
1476. Big E vs Alberto Del Rio
ROH Final Battle 2013
1477. Adam Page vs Matt Hardy ***
1478. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young ***
1479. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks ****
1480. Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett ***3/4
1481. reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc *1/2
1482. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa N/R
1483. Eddie Edwards & BJ Whitmer vs Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong ***1/4
1484. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin ****1/4
Lucha Underground 3/12/14
1485. Son of Havoc vs Pimpenela Escarlata
1486. Mil Muertes vs Famous B
1487. Drago vs King Cuerno
1488. Sexy Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Chavo Guerrero Jr
WWE Superstars 13/2/14
1489. Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Superstars 21/2/14
1490. The Bellas & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Eva Marie & Tamina
WWE Superstars 26/2/14
1491. Rhodes Brothers & Los Matadores vs Ryback, Curtis Axel & 3MB
WWE Superstars 7/3/14
1492. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
WWE Main Event 29/4/14
1493. Paige vs Alicia Fox
1494. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 7
1495. Ric Flair vs Robert Gibson
1496. Pillman, Zenk & Gilbert vs The Samoans
1497. Mean Mark Squash
1498. Rock N Roll Express vs The Samoans
1499. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1500. The Steiners vs Doom
1501. Stan Lane vs Tom Zenk
1502. Freebirds vs Rock N Roll Express
1503. Pillman & Zenk vs The Minnesota Wrecking Crew
1504. Rick Steiner vs Butch Reed
CZW Night of Infamy 13
1505. Drew Gulak vs David Starr
1506. Papadon & Pepper Parks vs The Beaver Boys
1507. OI4K vs Mike Bailey & Buxx Belmar
1508. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
WWE Main Event 6/5/14
1509. Alicia Fox, Tamina & Aksana vs Natalya & The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 13/5/14
1510. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1511. Sheamus vs Cesaro
WWE Superstars 13/3/14
1512. Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio
1513. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 21/3/14
1514. Natalya vs Alicia Fox
WWE Superstars 28/3/14
1515. Summer Rae vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/8/14
1516. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
1517. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
1518. Bayley vs Eva Marie
1519. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adam Rose & Sami Zayn
WWE Superstars 3/4/14
1520. Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 8 & 9
1521. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1522. Sullivan & Bigelow vs Rotunda & Norman
1523. Bam Bam Bigelow Squash
1524. Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express
1525. Bigelow, Sullivan & Cactus vs Norman, Rotunda & Abdullah
1526. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Abdullah The Butcher
1527. Pillman, Zenk & Rock N Roll Express vs Midnight Express & Freebirds
1528. Pillman & Zenk vs Outlaw Deaton & Samu
1529. Southern Boys Squash
1530. Sullivan & Cactus vs Southern Boys
1531. Dutch Mantell Squash
1532. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1533. Cactus Jack vs Tommy Rich
1534. Road Warriors & Norman vs Sullivan, Bigelow & Cactus
1535. Mean Mark vs Johnny Ace
1536. Pillman & Zenk vs Midnight Express
1537. Steiners vs Doom
1538. Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
1539. Brian Pillman vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1540. Stan Hansen Squash
1541. Doug Furnas vs Cactus Jack
1542. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
ROH Wrestling's Finest
1543. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade **3/4
1544. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe **3/4
1545. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett **
1546. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal ***1/4
1547. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett ***1/2
1548. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly ***3/4
1549. Michael Elgin & Chris Hero vs The Briscoes vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy ***1/4
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 10
1550. Doom vs Pillman & Zenk
1551. Paul Orndorff Squash
1552. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1553. Rock N Roll Express vs Mantell & Cactus
1554. Arn Anderson vs Rocky King
1555. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1556. Mean Mark vs Brian Pillman
1557. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1558. Lex Luger vs Sid Vicious
1559. Doom vs Steiners
1560. Arn Anderson vs Paul Orndorff
1561. Ric Flair vs Junkyard Dog
1562. Barry Windham vs Johnny Ace
1563. Buddy Landell Squash
1564. Ric Flair & Barry Windham Squash
1565. Steiners vs Arn Anderson & Barry Windham
1566. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
Shimmer Volume 62
1567. Sassy Stephie & Neveah vs Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling
1568. Veda Scott vs Leva Bates
1569. Vanessa Kraven vs Kay Lee Ray
1570. Kimber Lee vs Ivelisse
1571. Candice LeRae vs Athena
1572. Mercedes Martinez vs Courtney Rush
1573. Nikki Storm vs Thunderkitty
1574. Evie vs Hikaru Shida
1575. Nicole Matthews & Madison Eagles vs 3G
1576. LuFisto vs Cheerleader Melissa
WWE Superstars 10/4/14
1577. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Superstars 19/4/14
1578. Los Matadores vs 3MB
WWE Superstars 26/4/14
1579. Big E vs Damien Sandow
EVOLVE 32
1580. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese **3/4
1581. James Raideen vs Drew Gulak *3/4
1582. Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick ***1/2
1583. Caleb Konley vs Johnny Gargano ***1/2
1584. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero ***1/4
1585. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ***3/4
WWE Superstars 1/5/14
1586. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
Lucha Underground 10/12/14
1587. King Cuerno vs Super Fly
1588. Chavo Guerrero vs Fenix
1589. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck vs Prince Puma **3/4
Lucha Underground 17/12/14
1590. Fenix vs Big Ryck vs Drago vs El Mariachi Loco vs King Cuerno vs Mascarita Sagrada vs Pentagon Jr vs Prince Puma vs Son of Havoc vs Super Fly
1591. Mil Muertes vs Bael vs Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Cisco vs Cortez Castro vs Famous B vs Johnny Mundo vs Pimpinela Escarlata vs Ricky Mandel vs Sexy Star
1592. Mil Muertes vs Fenix
WWE Superstars 8/5/14
1593. Paige vs Alica Fox
WWE Superstars 15/5/14
1594. Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara
ROH on Sinclair 4/1/14
1595. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
1596. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe
ROH on Sinclair 11/1/14
1597. Kongo vs Raymond Rowe
1598. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey
1599. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman
1600. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen
Shimmer Volume 63
1601. Evie vs Rhia O'Reilly
1602. Neveah vs Christina Von Eerie
1603. Jessicka Havok vs Kay Lee Ray
1604. Marti Belle vs Courtney Rush
1605. KimberBombs vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1606. Madison Eagles vs Heidi Lovelace
1607. Saraya Knight vs Tomoka Nakagawa
1608. Yumi Ohka vs Athena
1609. The Canadian Ninjas vs Ray & Leon
1610. Kellie Skater vs Nikki Storm
1611. Mia Yim vs Hikaru Shida
1612. LuFisto & Kana vs Cheerleader Melissa & Mercedes Martinez
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 11 & 12
1613. JYD, King & Orndorff vs Flair, Arn & Windham
1614. Harley Race vs Tommy Rich
1615. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1616. Vader vs Tom Zenk
1617. JYD, Orndorff & Gigante vs Windham, Arn & Sid
1618. Lex Luger vs Mean Markk
1619. Doom vs Rock N Roll Express
1620. Ric Flair vs Sting
1621. Arn Anderson vs Brian Pillman
1622. Michael Hayes vs Tracy Smothers
1623. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1624. Stan Hansen vs Tommy Rich
1625. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
1626. Sting vs Barry Horowitz
1627. Scott Steiner vs Samoan Savage
1628. Vader Squash
1629. Paul Orndorff vs Dutch Mantell
1630. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
1631. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1632. Lex Luger vs Bob Holly
1633. Mean Mark vs Tommy Rich
1634. Lex Luger vs Arn Anderson
1635. Midnight Express vs Pillman & Zenk
1636. Ivan Koloff Squash
1637. Doom vs Fantastics
1638. Three Horsemen vs Three Jobbers
1639. Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express
1640. Ric Flair vs Bob Holly
1641. Nasty Boys Squash
CZW Cage of Death 16
1642. Parks & Papadon vs Nation of Intoxication **
1643. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous ***1/4
1644. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy ***1/2
1645. Tremont & Belmar vs Excellent & Eddy *
1646. Colon vs Bailey vs Konley vs Starr vs Gresham vs Fox ***1/4
1647. Alexander James vs Rich Swann **1/2
1648. OI4K vs The American Wolves ***1/2
1649. Sozio vs Blk Jeez vs Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak **1/2
WWE Superstars 22/5/14
1650. Cody Rhodes vs Jack Swagger
WWE Superstars 30/5/14
1651. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
WWE Superstars 5/6/14
1652. Paige vs Cameron
Shimmer Volume 64
1653. Nikki Storm vs Melanie Cruise vs Kay Lee Ray
1654. Cherry Bomb vs Athena
1655. Angie Skye vs Heidi Lovelace
1656. Saraya Knight & Rhia O'Reilly vs Leva Bates & Veda Scott
1657. Marti Belle vs CVE
1658. Neveah vs LuFisto
1659. Matthews vs Rush vs Evie vs Bret Hart
1660. Kana vs Thunderkitty
1661. Hikaru Shida vs Kimber Lee
1662. Mia Yim vs Mercedes Martinez
1663. Ray & Leon vs 3G
1664. Cheeleader Melissa vs Yumi Ohka
AAW Point of No Return 2014
1665. OI4K vs Los Ben Dejos ***3/4
1666. Eddie Kingston vs Ty Colton **
1667. Havok & Neveah vs Lovelace & Athena **1/2
1668. ACH vs Silas Young ***
1669. Kyle O'Reilly vs Alex Shelley ****
1670. Cage vs Wagner vs Miller vs Faith vs Esparza vs Lyndon **3/4
1671. Saraya Knight vs Arik Cannon **3/4
1672. Men of the Year vs Dorado & Swann ***3/4
1673. Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz DUD
1674. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs ****1/4
wXw Superstars of Wrestling
1675. Keel Holding vs The AutSiders & Chris Masters **
1676. Bad Bones vs John Morrison ***
1677. The Piledrivers vs Steve Corino & HATE **
1678. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tommy End ***1/4
WWE Superstars 12/6/14
1679. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Superstars 19/6/14
1680. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
1681. Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
WWE Superstars 26/6/14
1682. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 13
1683. Midnight Express vs Horner & Brad Armstrong
1684. Sting vs Sheik Ali Shikar
1685. Mean Mark Squash
1686. Vader Squash
1687. Sting vs Dutch Mantell
1688. Freebirds vs Southern Boys
1689. Master Blasters vs Horner/Armstrong
1690. Nasty Boys vs Fulton/Taylor
1691. Stan Hansen vs Tom Zenk
1692. Lex Luger vs Ric Flair
1693. Sting vs Black Scorpion
1694. Terry Taylor Squash
1695. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham
1696. Terry Taylor vs Barry Horowitz
1697. Brian Pillman vs Tim Horner
1698. Brian Pillman vs Dan Spivey
WWE Superstars 3/7/14
1699. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/5/14
1700. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
WWE Main Event 27/5/14
1701. Brie Bella vs Natalya
1702. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 14/8/14
1703. Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs The Vaudevillains
1704. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1705. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Blake & Murphy
1706. Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville
WWE Superstars 11/7/14
1707. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd
WWE Superstars 17/7/14
1708. Naomi vs Rosa Mendes
WWE Main Event 3/6/14
1709. Goldust & Kofi Kingston vs The Wyatt Family
1710. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
WWF Armageddon 1999
1711. 8 Team Battle Royal
1712. Ivory vs Jacqueline vs The Kat vs BB
1713. D-Lo Brown vs British Bulldog vs Val Venis
1714. X-Pac vs Kane
1715. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
1716. Big Boss Man vs Big Show

September

WWE NXT 21/8/14
1717. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains
1718. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
1719. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
1720. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
1721. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Adam Rose & Sami Zayn
WWF Backlash 2001
1722. Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor
1723. Rhyno vs Raven
1724. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
1725. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero
1726. Triple H & Steve Austin vs Undertaker & Kane
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 14
1727. Bobby Eaton vs Scott Steiner
1728. Arn Anderson vs Scott Steiner
1729. Midnight Express vs Southern Boys
1730. Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
1731. Bobby Eaton vs Tracy Smothers
1732. Sid Vicious vs Bobby Eaton
1733. Bobby Eaton vs Ricky Morton
1734. The Juicer Squash Match
1735. Stan Lane vs Terry Taylor
1736. Nasty Boys vs Southern Boys
1737. Flair & Arn vs Rock N Roll Express
1738. Steiners vs Midnight Express
WWE Superstars 24/7/14
1739. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Superstars 31/7/14
1740. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 7/8/14
1741. Cameron vs Emma
WWE Superstars 14/8/14
1742. Emma vs Alicia Fox
WWE Superstars 21/8/14
1743. Emma vs Alicia Fox
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 15
1744. Nasty Boys vs Morton/Rich
1745. Midnight Express vs Morton/Rich
1746. Steiners vs Nastys
1747. Doom vs Flair/Arn
1748. Lex Luger vs Stan Hansen
1749. Sting vs Sid Vicious
1750. Morton/Rich vs Mantell/Horowitz
1751. Stan Lane vs Steve Armstrong
1752. Arn Anderson vs Terry Taylor
WWE Main Event 10/6/14
1753. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper
1754. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
WWF King of the Ring 2000
1755. Val Venis vs Eddie Guerrero
1756. Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle
1757. Edge & Christian vs T&A vs The Hardy Boyz vs Too Cool
1758. DX vs Dudley Boyz
WWF No Way Out 2001
1759. Kurt Angle vs The Rock
Lucha Underground 7/1/15
1760. Aztec Warfare Match
WWF Insurrextion 2002
1761. Eddie Guerrero vs Rob Van Dam
1762. Triple H vs Undertaker
WWE Backlash 2003
1763. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros
1764. Dudley Boyz vs RVD/Kane
1765. Jazz vs Trish Stratus
1766. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar
1767. Booker/HBK/Nash vs Flair/Jericho/HHH
1768. Rock vs Goldberg
WWE Royal Rumble 2004
1769. Evolution vs Dudley Boyz
1770. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio
1771. Eddie Guerrero vs Chavo Guerrero
1772. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
1773. Rumble Match
WWE New Years Revolution 2005
1774. Trish Stratus vs Lita
1775. Shelton Benjamin vs Maven
1776. Muhammad Hassan vs Jerry Lawler
1777. Gene Snitsky vs Kane
1778. Elimination Chamber
WWE New Years Revolution 2006
1779. Ric Flair vs Edge
1780. Trish Stratus vs Mickie James
1781. Jerry Lawler vs Gregory Helms
1782. Candice vs Maria vs Ashley vs Torrie Wilson vs Victoria
1783. Elimination Chamber
1784. John Cena vs Edge
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 16
1785. Sting vs Bobby Eaton
1786. Night Stalker Squash
1787. Brian Pillman vs Rip Rogers
1788. Bobby Eaton vs Tracey Smothers
1789. Sid Vicious vs Rick Steiner
1790. Freebirds & Little Richard vs Southern Boys & Brad Armstrong
1791. Southern Boys Squash
1792. Sting vs Buddy Landell
1793. Big Cat Squash
1794. Michael Wallstreet vs Star Blazer
1795. Lex Luger vs Motor City Madman
1796. Sid Vicious vs Night Stalker
1797. Ric Flair vs Butch Reed
1798. Ric Flair vs Buddy Landell
1799. Ric Flair vs Ron Simmons
AAW Day of Defiance 2014
1800. Josh Alexander vs Brett Gakiya ***
1801. Christian Faith vs Mallaki Matthews *
1802. Matt Cage vs CJ Esparza **
1803. Keith Walker vs Ryan Boz **1/2
1804. Dan Lawrence, Marcus Crane, Joey Ryan & Veda Scott vs Candice LaRae, Heidi Lovelace, Juntai Miller & Marion Fontaine ***
1805. House of Truth vs Marek Brave & The LOSERS *
1806. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs **
1807. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister ***1/4
1808. Men of the Year vs Jake Crist & Josh Alexander ****
1809. Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young ****
wXw Drive of Champions Tour 2014 Oberhausen Finale
1810. Uhaa Nation vs MVK Valkabious
1811. Axel Tischer vs Bad Bones vs Big Daddy Walter vs Karsten Beck
1812. Chris Hero vs Tommy End
1813. Shortcut to the Top
AAW Bound By Hate 2014
1814. The Batiri vs Zero Gravity **3/4
1815. Marek Brave vs Louis Lyndon vs ACH vs Ethan Page ***
1816. Shane Sabre vs Keith Walker DUD
1817. John Silver vs Silas Young ***1/4
1818. Cabana/Miller/Fontaine vs The Iron Curtain **
1819. Josh Alexander vs Michael Elgin ***3/4
1820. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
1821. Lawrence/Crane vs The LOSERS *
1822. Matt Cage vs Heidi Lovelace **3/4
1823. Shane Hollister vs ACH ***1/2
WWE Main Event 17/6/14
1824. Naomi vs Paige
1825. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus ***1/4
WWE Main Event 24/6/14
1826. Ziggler/RVD/Kingston vs Swagger/Barrett/Rollins 
WWE Main Event 1/7/14
1827. Woods/R-Truth vs The Wyatt Family
1828. Naomi/Cameron vs Nikki Bella & Alicia Fox
1829. Ziggler/Big E/RVD vs Rybaxel & Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/7/14
1830. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus
1831. Nikki Bella vs Eva, Summer, Natalya, Rosa & Naomi
WWE Main Event 15/7/14
1832. Emma vs Cameron
WWE Superstars 28/8/14
1833. R-Truth vs Fandango
WWE Superstars 4/9/14
1834. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1835. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 11/9/14
1836. Naomi vs Summer Rae
1837. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel
WWE New Years Revolution 2007
1838. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
1839. Rated RKO vs DX
WWE No Way Out 2007
1840. Daivari vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Chavo Guerrero vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Gregory Helms vs Funaki vs Shannon Moore vs Jamie Noble
1841. Kendrick & London vs Deuce & Domino
WWE Wrestlemania 24
1842. JBL vs Finlay
1843. Johnny Nitro vs Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs CM Punk vs Mr Kennedy vs MVP vs Chris Jericho
1844. Batista vs Umaga
1845. Chavo Guerrero vs Kane
1846. Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
1847. Maria & Ashley vs Melina & Beth
1848. Triple H vs Randy Orton vs John Cena
1849. Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather
1850. Edge vs Undertaker
NEW Tag Wars 2014
1851. Tommaso Ciampa vs Davey Richards
Brickhithouse WCW 1990 Comp Disc 17 & 18
1852. Freebirds vs Morton/Rich
1853. Brian Pillman vs Dutch Mantell
1854. Luger/Vader vs MCM/Cat
1855. Ricky Morton vs Rip Rogers
1856. Bobby Eaton vs The Juicer
1857. Bobby Eaton vs Tom Zenk
1858. Steiners vs Deklerk/Krueger
1859. Muta/Saito vs Morgan/Victory
1860. Michael Wallstreet vs Terry Taylor
1861. Steiners vs Mysterio Sr/Konnan
1862. Stan Hansen vs Lex Luger
1863. Doom vs Arn/Windham
1864. Steiners vs Muta/Saito
1865. Sting vs Black Scorpion
1866. Bobby Eaton vs Tom Zenk
1867. Big Van Vader vs 2 Jobbers
1868. Michael Wallstreet vs Tommy Rich
1869. Rick Steiner vs Michael Hayes
1870. Arn Anderson vs Tom Zenk
1980s Lucha Set Disc 1, 2, 3 & 4
1871. Satoru Sayama & Gran Hamada vs Perro Aguayo & Baby Face
1872. Andre The Giant & Cien Caras vs Alfonso Dantes, Herodes & Sangre Chicana
1873. Centurion ***** vs Gran Hamada
1874. El Canek vs Don Corleone
1875. Tatsumi Fujinami vs El Canek
1876. Kevin Von Erich, Mascara Ano 2000 & Halcon Ortiz vs Coloso Colosetti, Pirata Morgan & Herodes
1877. MS-1 vs Sangre Chicana
1878. Espectro Jr, Satanico & MS-1 vs Mocho Cota, Sangre Chicana & La Fiera
1879. Sangre Chicana vs Ringo Mendoza
1880. Atlantis & El Hijo del Santo vs Fuerza Guerrera & Lobo Rubio
1881. Atlantis vs El Satanico
1882. Mocho Cota vs Americo Rocca
1883. Mocho Cota vs Americo Rocca
1884. Atlantis & Lizmark vs El Egipcio & El Faraon
1885. El Faraon, Herodes & Mocho Cota vs Lizmark, Ringo Mendoza & Tony Salazar
1886. Solar, Ultraman & Super Astro vs Sergio El Hermoso, Bello Greco & Rudy Reyna
1887. Enrique Vera vs Dos Caras
1888. Jerry Estrada vs Ultraman
1889. Tony Salazar vs Herodes
1890. Hijo del Santo, Ringo Mendoza & Chamaco Valaguez vs Jerry Estrada, Fuerza Guerrera & Talisman
1891. Lizmark vs El Satanico
1892. Satanico vs Shiro Koshinaka
1893. El Satanico & Espectro Jr vs El Faraon & La Fiera
1894. Gran Cochise vs Satanico
1895. Sangre Chicana vs MS-1
1896. Atlantis, Ringo Mendoza & Tony Salazar vs El Satanico, MS-1 & Espectro Jr
1897. Villano III vs Perro Aguayo 
1898. Javier Cruz, Impacto & Solar II vs El Dandy, Franco Colombo & Panico
1899. Perro Aguayo vs Sangre Chicana vs El Faraon vs Villano III
1900. Satanico vs Super Astro
1901. El Canek vs Andre The Giant
1902. Javier Cruz vs El Dandy
1903. Cochise/Villano III/De Jalisco Jr vs Fishman/Cota/Bennetto
1904. Sangre Chicana vs Villano III
1905. Reyes Jr/Climax vs Cota/Zavala
1906. Atlantis vs El Faraon
1907. Fiera/Faraon/Egipico vs MS-1/Satanico/Morgan
1908. Americo Rocca vs El Talisman
1909. Santo/Shadow Jr vs Espanto Jr/Eskeletor
1910. Lizmark/Mascaras/Fernandez vs Chicana/Blanco/Blanco Jr
WWE No Way Out 2006
1911. Gregory Helms vs Kid Kash vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Nunzio vs Funaki vs Paul London vs Brian Kendrick vs Super Crazy vs Psicosis
1912. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
1913. Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio
1914. Kurt Angle vs Undertaker
1980s Lucha Set Disc 5 & 6
1915. El Solitario vs Dr Wagner
1916. Sangre Chicana vs Perro Aguayo
1917. Lizmark/Dantes/Salazar vs Signo/Texano/Navarro
1918. Rayo de Jalisco Jr vs Mascara Ano 2000
1919. La Fiera vs Babyface
1920. Espanto Jr vs El Hijo Del Santo
1921. Mendoza/Atlantis/Ultraman vs Satanico/Masakre/MS-1
1922. Morgan/Babyface/Caras vs Fiera/Lizmark/De Jalisco Jr
1923. Rocca/Mendoza/Fu vs Talisman/Dandy/*****
1924. Babyface/Caras/Ano 2000 vs Lizmark/De Jalisco/Fiera
1925. Rocca/Mendoza/Salazar vs Navarro/Signo/Texano
1926. Panther/Talisman/Dandy vs Stuka/Rocca/Valaguez
1927. Estrada/Morgan/Bala vs Atlantis/Dantes/Jalisco Jr
1928. Lizmark/Fiera/Fu vs Morgan/Bala/Estrada
1929. Rocca/Cruz/Valaguez vs Talisman/Dandy/*****
1930. Satanico/MS-1/Masakre vs Jalisco Jr/Fiera/Salazar
1931. Jalisco Jr/Atlantis/Dantes vs MS-1/Satanico/Dandy
1932. Atlantis/Santo/Salazar vs Satanico/Dandy/Espectro Jr
1933. Salazar/Mogur/Dantes vs Bala/Talisma/Bennetto vs Satanico/MS-1/Masakre
1934. Ramirez/Ramirez Jr/Negra vs Texano/Signo/Navarro
WWE NXT 28/8/14
1935. The Ascension vs Two Jobbers
1936. Sasha Banks vs Bayley
1937. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
1938. Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn
1980s Lucha Set Disc 7, 8, 9 & 10
1939. Cien Caras vs Siglo XX
1940. El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas
1941. Mogur vs As Charro
1942. Panther/Hermosa vs Astro/Solar
1943. Dandy/Magico/Astro vs Cochise/Cruz/Rocca
1944. Arandu vs Guerrero *****
1945. Kung Fu vs Javier Cruz
1946. Morgan/Bala/Verdugo vs Atlantis/Azteca/Mendoza
1947. El Hijo del Santo vs Espanto Jr
1948. Kato Kung Lee vs Kung Fu
1949. Atlantis vs Emilio Charles Jr
1950. Pirata Morgan vs El Dandy
1951. Mogur vs Mascara Ano 2000
1952. Demon/Demon Jr/Mendoza vs Charles Jr/Morgan/Satanico
1953. Halcon/Satanico/Masakre vs Texano/Lizmark/Jalisco Jr
1954. Azteca/Atlantis/Demon Jr vs Dandy/Muneco/Texano
1955. Sangre Chicana vs Satanico
1956. Atlantis/Dandy/Popitekus vs Markus Jr/Morgan/Ulises
1957. Popitekus/Azteca/Nelson vs Charles Jr/Markus Jr/Masakre
1958. Javier Cruz vs Hombre Bala
1959. Charles/Blondy/Morgan vs Dandy/Atlantis/Faraon
1960. Emilio Charles vs El Dandy
1961. Panther/Charles Jr/Bala vs Demon/Cruz/Nombre
1962. MS-1/Masakre vs Dandy/Satanico
1963. Astro/Atlantis/Faraon vs Guerrera/Panther/Charles
1964. Atlantis/Sagrada/Astro vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1965. Atlantis/Satanico vs MS-1/Viento/Fuego
1966. Dandy/Dantes/Guerrero vs Charles Jr/Morgan/Romero
1967. Demon Jr/Astro/Sagrada vs Supremo/Espectro Jr/Panther
1968. Estrada/Romero/Patterson vs Cruz/Guerrero/Dandy
1969. Star/Dandy/Texano vs Espectro Jr/Estrada/Star
1970. Guerrero/Caras/Dos Mil vs Lizmark/Satanico/Jalisco Jr
1971. Jerry Estrada vs Javier Cruz
1972. Brazo/Del Oro/Del Plata vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1973. Brazo/Del Oro/Del Plata vs Bala/Morgan/Verdugo
1974. Pirata Morgan vs Brazo de Oro
1975. Brazo/De Plata vs Bala/Verdugo
1976. Charles Jr/MS-1/Tierra/Viento/Fuego vs Atlantis/Dandy/Sagrada
1977. El Dandy vs Emilio Charles Jr
1978. Guerrera/Star vs Star/Santo 
1979. Fuerza Guerrera vs Rocky Star
1980. Pirata Morgan vs Ken Timbs
1981. Fuerza Guerrera vs El Hijo del Santo vs All Star
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 1 & 2 & 3 & 4
1982. Leon White vs Larry Zbyszko
1983. White/Hall/Gagne vs Zbyszko/Saito/Ninja
1984. Leon White vs Brian Knobs
1985. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
1986. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1987. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1988. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami ****
1989. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
1990. Vader vs Antonio Inoki
1991. Vader & Black Tiger vs Tatsumi Fujinami & Shiro Koshinaka
1992. Vader vs Riki Choshu
1993. Vader/Bigelow vs Inoki/Fujinami
1994. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1995. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1996. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
1997. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
1998. Vader vs Stan Hansen
1999. Vader vs Stan Hansen
2000. Bull Power vs Otto Wanz
2001. Vader vs The Z-Man
2002. Vader vs Riki Choshu
2003. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
2004. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
2005. Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto
2006. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono
2007. Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami
WWF Insurrextion 2001
2008. Grandmaster Sexay vs Eddie Guerrero
2009. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Dudley Boyz
2010. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
2011. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
WWF Judgment Day 2001
2012. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2013. Acolytes vs The Radicalz vs Dudleys vs X-Factor vs Hardys vs Jericho/Benoit vs Edge/Christian
WWF Rebellion 2001
2014. Edge vs Christian
2015. Scotty 2 Hotty vs The Hurricane
2016. William Regal vs Tajiri
2017. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2018. Lita & Torrie vs Molly & Stacy
WWF Survivor Series 2001
2019. William Regal vs Tajiri
2020. Dudleys vs Hardys
WWF Vengeance 2001
2021. Edge vs William Regal
2022. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
2023. Undertaker vs RVD
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 5, 6, 7 & 8
2024. Vader vs Keiji Muto
2025. Vader & Mr Hughes vs The Steiners
2026. Vader, Cactus Jack & Mr Hughes vs Sting & The Steiners
2027. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase
2028. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Shinya Hashimoto & Masahiro Chono
2029. Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase
2030. Vader & Bigelow vs The Steiners
2031. Vader vs Sting
2032. Vader vs Ron Simmons
2033. Vader, Rude, Roberts & Invader vs Sting, Koloff & The Steiners
2034. Vader vs Nikita Koloff
2035. Vader vs Dustin Rhodes
2036. Vader vs Nikita Koloff
2037. Vader & Rude vs Simmons & Sting
2038. Vader vs Van Hammer
2039. Vader vs Sting
2040. Vader vs Ron Simmons
2041. Vader & Rude vs Steamboat & Douglas
2042. Vader, Orndorff & Windham vs Dustin Rhodes, Sting & Cactus
2043. Vader & Orndorff vs Barbarian & Cactus
2044. Vader & Windham vs Sting & Douglas
2045. Vader vs Sting
2046. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2047. Vader vs Sting
2048. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2049. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2050. Vader vs Tatsuo Nakano
2051. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2052. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2053. Vader, Sid & Rude vs Dustin Rhodes, Sting & Davey
House of Glory Fight for Gold
2054. Mikey Whipwreck & Amazing Red vs GH Flanders & Alex Mason
2055. The Young Bucks vs Smiley & Marq Quen
2056. Panda Man & Andy Lee Ray vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant
2057. Nese & Reyes vs LAX
2058. Young Bucks vs Whipwreck & Red
2059. Fire Ant & Jigsaw vs LAX
2060. Anthony Gangone & Takaaki Watanabe vs Sumie Sakai & Brian XL
2061. Young Bucks vs LAX
Lucha Underground 14/1/15
2062. Cage vs Angelico vs Aerostar vs Argenis
2063. Drago vs King Cuerno
2064. Prince Puma vs Fenix ***1/2
Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 9 & 10
2065. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2066. Vader & Sid vs Sting & DBS
2067. Vader vs Kazuo Yamazaki
2068. Vader vs Davey Boy Smith
2069. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2070. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2071. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2072. Vader vs Ric Flair
2073. Vader & Austin vs Flair & Sid
2074. Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada
2075. Vader vs Ric Flair
2076. Vader vs Ric Flair

October

Goodhelmets 18 Disc Vader Set Disc 11 & 12
2077. Vader vs Ricky Steamboat
2078. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2079. Vader vs The Boss
2080. Vader vs Cactus Jack
2081. Vader vs Sting
2082. Vader vs Kiyoshi Tamura
2083. Vader vs The Guardian Angel
2084. Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada
2085. Vader vs The Guardian Angel
2086. Vader vs Sting
2087. Vader vs Sting
2088. Vader vs Dustin Rhodes
2089. Vader vs Gary Albright
2090. Vader vs Hulk Hogan
wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2014
2091. Masato Yoshino & Hot & Spicy vs The Inner City Machine Guns & CIMA
2092. Kris Travis vs Bad Bones vs BxB Hulk
2093. Axel Tischer vs Akira Tozawa
2094. Big Daddy Walter vs Tommy End
2095. CIMA vs Mike Quackenbush
2096. Naruki Doi vs YAMATO
Beyond Wrestling Tournament for Tomorrow II Desperate Dudes and Bloodthirsty Babes
2097. John Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr vs Rory Mondo **
2098. Lexxus vs Jewells Malone *
2099. 10 Team Tag Gauntlet **3/4
2100. Jaka vs Michael Elgin **3/4
2101. Christina Von Eerie vs Allysin Kay DUD
2102. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards ****
2103. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae **1/2
2104. Eric Corvis vs Buxx Belmar **
2105. Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Dickinson ***
2106. JT Dunn vs Green Ant ***1/2
Beyond Wrestling Point of No Return 2013
2107. Kevin Steen vs Chris Dickinson ***
2108. Abnormalz vs Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs Fusion Dance **3/4
2109. Matt Taven vs Aaron Epic **1/2
2110. Cockstrong/Jaka/Oleg vs Barry/Belmar/Swamp ***
2111. Anthony Stone vs Nicholas Kaye **3/4
2112. The Wingmen vs Tabarnak de Team **
2113. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis **1/2
2114. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn ****
2115. The Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak ****
Beyond Wrestling Feeding Frenzy
2116. Buxx Belmar vs Danny Cannon vs Davey Vega vs Matt Cage **1/2
2117. Chuck Taylor vs Kimber Lee **1/4
2118. The Feeding Frenzy **1/2
2119. AR Fox vs Shynron ***
2120. Myke Quest vs Anthony Stone **1/4
2121. The Juicy Product vs The Hooligans ***
2122. Doom Patrol vs Tommaso Ciampa & Michael Elgin ***
2123. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous ***1/2
2124. Johnny Cockstrong vs Sexxy Eddy N/R
2125. Johnny Cockstrong & Sexxy Eddy vs The Wingmen *1/2
2126. Drew Gulak vs Kevin Steen ***
AAW Defining Moment 2014
2127. Matt Cage vs Jimmy Jacobs ***1/4
2128. Mallaki Matthews & Pete Dunne vs The Hooligans **3/4
2129. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega ***
2130. Paco Gonzalez vs Justice Jones *
2131. Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano ***3/4
2132. Christian Faith vs Arik Cannon **
2133. Lawrence/Crane/We Are Here vs Miller/Fontaine/Zero Gravity **3/4
2134. Monster Mafia vs ACH & Louis Lyndon ***3/4
2135. Shane Hollister vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
ROH State of the Art
2136. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole ***1/2
2137. The Romantic Touch vs Caprice Coleman **1/4
2138. BJ Whitmer vs Raymond Rowe **1/2
2139. Jimmy Jacobs vs Cedric Alexander ***
2140. Weezy Woo vs Alex Reigns *
2141. RD Evans vs Roderick Strong **1/2
2142. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Bennett ***
2143. reDRagon vs Adrenaline Rush ****
2144. Kevin Steen vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin ***3/4
Goodhelmets Vader Set Disc 13 & 14
2145. Vader vs Hogan
2146. Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada
2147. Vader & Flair vs Savage & Hogan
2148. Vader vs Hogan
2149. Vader vs Arn & Flair
2150. Vader vs Inoki
2151. Vader vs Razor Ramon
2152. Vader, Owen Hart & Davey Smith vs Shawn Michaels, Ahmed Johnson & Sid
2153. Vader vs Shawn Michaels
WWE NXT 4/9/14
2154. Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
2155. Tye Dillinger vs Tyler Breeze
2156. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
2157. Sami Zayn vs Marcos Louis
2158. CJ Parker vs Adrian Neville
2159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains
Goodhelmets Vader Set Disc 15 & 16
2160. Vader vs Sid
2161. Vader vs Bret Hart
2162. Vader vs Undertaker
2163. Vader vs Undertaker vs Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
2164. Vader & Mankind vs Owen Hart & Davey Smith
2165. Vader vs Ken Shamrock
2166. Vader vs Undertaker
2167. Vader vs Bret Hart
2168. Vader vs Owen Hart
2169. Vader vs Ken Shamrock
2170. Vader & Hansen vs Kobashi & Ace
2171. Vader vs Kane
2172. Vader & Hansen vs Kobashi & Akiyama
wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangle League 2014 Night 1
2173. Rich Swann vs Shane Strickland ***1/4
2174. Axel Tischer vs Kazuki Hashimoto **3/4
2175. Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham ****
2176. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick ***1/2
2177. Jushin Thunder Liger vs Tommy End ***1/4
wXw Ambition 5
2178. Kazuki Hashimoto vs Rico Bushido 
2179. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
2180. Zack Sabre Jr vs Sasa Keel
2181. Axel Tischer vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
2182. Rico Bushido vs Sasa Keel
Shine 16
2183. Kimberly vs Sojo Bolt
2184. La Rosa Negra vs Amber O'Neal
2185. Mercedes Martinez vs Su Yung
2186. Serena Deeb vs Santana Garrett
2187. Amazing Kong vs Taylor Made
2188. Heidi Lovelace & Solo Darling vs Sassy Stephie & Jessie Belle
2189. Allysin Kay vs Jessicka Havok
2190. Neveah vs Leva Bates
2191. Leah Von Dutch vs Angelina Love
2192. Rain vs Ivelisse
Goodhelmets Vader Set Disc 17 & 18
2193. Vader vs Kobashi
2194. Vader vs Taue
2195. Vader vs Kobashi
2196. Vader vs Misawa
2197. Vader vs Misawa
2198. Vader vs Akiyama
2199. Vader vs Kawada
2200. Vader vs Misawa
2201. Vader & Akiyama vs Kobashi & Taue
2202. Vader & Scorpio vs Akiyama & Akitoshi Saito
2203. Vader vs Akiyama
CZW/BJW/wXw World Triangle League Night 2
2204. Rich Swann vs Toby Blunt
2205. Karsten Beck vs Zack Sabre Jr
2206. Kazuki Hashimoto vs Biff Busick
2207. Jonathan Gresham vs Axel Dieter Jr
2208. Bad Bones vs Shane Strickland
2209. Drew Gulak vs Axel Tischer
2210. Keel Holding & Tommy End vs The Autsiders & Davey Boy Smith Jr
Rob Naylor Comp #3
2211. Buddy Landel vs Manny Fernandez
2212. Manny Fernandez vs Nick Bockwinkel
2213. Rick Rude vs Masa Chono
2214. Ragin & Ravishing vs Rock N Roll Express
2215. The Steiners vs Sting & Luger
2216. Sting vs Vader
2217. Sting vs Scott Norton
2218. Bret Hart, 1-2-3 Kid & Bob Holly vs Owen Hart, Yokozuna & Hakushi
2219. CM Punk, Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer vs Chris Hero, Homicide & B-Boy
2220. FIST vs The Future Is Now
2221. Taiji Ishimori vs Kota Ibushi
2222. Magnum TA vs Nikita Koloff
2223. Dr Death vs Kawada
2224. Jack Evans vs El Generico
2225. Evans & Strong vs Shelley & Delirious
2226. Dragon Kid & Shingo vs Doi & Yoshino
2227. Mascarita Dorada vs Pequeno Damien 666
2228. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs Hero & Claudio
2229. AJ Styles vs Kid Kash
2230. The Skyscrapers vs The Road Warriors
2231. Mark Callous vs Zan Panzer
2232. Dan Spivey vs Dave Diamond
2233. Sid Vicious vs Larry Santo
2234. Dan Spivey vs Gary Jackson
2235. The Outsiders vs Two Jobbers
2236. The Outsiders vs Wrath & Mortis
Naylor Comp #4
2237. Low Ki vs KENTA
2238. Low Ki vs Gran Akuma
2239. Akuma, Icarus, Zero & Quackenbush vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw
2240. Damien & Halloween vs Malcolm XL & Smokey Carmichael
2241. Torneo Cibernetico (CMLL Japan 24/8/98)
2242. Spanky vs American Dragon
2243. Sonjay Dutt vs Christopher Daniels
2244. The Young Bucks vs Omega & Taylor
2245. CM Punk vs Roderick Strong
2246. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2247. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm
2248. Sabu & RVD vs Axl & Balls
2249. Stan Hansen vs Steve Williams
2250. Stan Hansen vs Terry Gordy
2251. Muto & Chono vs Hase & Sasaki
2252. Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Shelley
2253. Claudio Castagnoli vs Alex Shelley
2254. Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator
2255. Undertaker vs Yokozuna
2256. Samu vs Mike Morrow
2257. SST vs Laperouse & Brady
2258. SST vs Keith Hart & Meadows
2259. SST vs Awesome & Scott
2260. SST vs LeBlanc & Evans
2261. SST vs Scott & Suber
2262. SST & Samoan Savage vs Santo, Ford & Ligon
Naylor Comp #5
2263. Jorge Rivera vs Milanito Collection AT
2264. Prince Devitt vs Milano Collection AT
2265. Devitt vs Marufuji
2266. Devitt/Taguchi vs Togo/Gedo
2267. Evans/Wagner Jr vs Koslov/Teddy Hart
2268. Evans/Strong vs Dixie/Izzy
2269. Dorada/Stuka Jr/Valiente vs Ephesto/Misterioso II/Virus
2270. Tokyo/Saito/Genki/K-Ness/Yokosuka vs Mochizuki/Arai/Mori/Mishima/Iwasa
2271. Ciclope/Lizmark Jr/Juvi/Ultimo vs Parka/Psicosis/Villano IV/Villano V
2272. Sabu/Whipwreck vs Eliminators
2273. Lightning Kid vs Eddie Guerrero
2274. 123 Kid vs Pat Tanaka
2275. Syxx vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2276. X-Pac vs Tajiri
2277. Road Warriors vs The Steiner Brothers
2278. Road Warriors & Kensuke vs The Steiners & Norton
2279. Virus vs Ricky Marvin
2280. Yokosuka, K-Ness & Saito vs Milano, YOSSINO & Yassini
2281. Yoshino, Hulk & PAC vs Kid, Mori & Generico
2282. RVD vs Jerry Lynn
2283. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2284. Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles
2285. Matt Sydal vs Alex Shelley
2286. 2 Cold Scorpio Loser Leaves Town Gauntlet
2287. Sid Vicious vs Joey Maggs
2288. JT Smith vs Mike Awesome
2289. Taz vs Koji Nakagawa
2290. Taz vs Joel Hartgood
Naylor Comp #6
2291. Togo, Hidaka & Daniels vs The SAT & Quiet Storm
2292. Sevilla, Moreno, Escarlata & Sagrada vs Gran, Fabi, Estrellas & Mini Abismo
2293. KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji
2294. Yuko Miyamoto vs Masashi Takeda
2295. Marvin, Tarzan & Cacao vs Arkangel, Virus & Kimba
2296. Human Tornado vs Ruckus
2297. Chris Hero vs Shun The Kabuki Kid
2298. Lance Storm vs Edge
2299. Goodtime & LTP vs The Cutler Brothers
2300. PAC vs El Generico
2301. PAC vs Kevin Steen
2302. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2303. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jamal
2304. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Ryo Saito
2305. Kid Kash vs EZ Money
2306. Dick Togo vs Masato Yakushiji
2307. Undertaker vs Al Phillips
2308. Max Moon vs Jerry Fox
NYWC Psycho Circus 12
2309. Anthony Nese vs Chuck Taylor
2310. Drew Gulak vs Alex Reynolds vs John Silver vs Papadon
wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangle League 2014 Night 3
2311. Drew Gulak vs Kazuki Hashimoto
2312. Axel Dieter Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr
2313. Bad Bones vs Rich Swann
2314. Biff Busick vs Axel Tischer
2315. Tommy End vs Big Daddy Walter
wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangle League 2014 Night 4
2316. Drew Gulak vs Bad Bones vs Axel Tischer vs Shane Strickland
2317. Die Schilds vs Sabre Jr & Hashimoto
2318. Hot & Spicy vs Calamari Catch Kings
2319. Absolute Andy vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
2320. Swann vs Beck vs Busick
WWE Main Event 22/7/14
2321. Seth Rollins vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 29/7/14
2322. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 5/8/14
2323. Summer Rae vs AJ Lee
PWS Excellence of Edison Execution 
2324. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
2325. Missy Sampson vs Angelina Love vs La Rosa Negra
2326. Bonesaw vs Alex Reynolds
2327. 30 Man Rumble
WWE No Way Out 2004
2328. Rey Mysterio vs Chavo Guerrero
2329. Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar
WWE Backlash 2004
2330. Mick Foley vs Randy Orton
2331. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H
WWE Bad Blood 2004
2332. Randy Orton vs Shelton Benjamin
2333. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
WWE Great American Bash 2004
2334. Cena vs Booker vs RVD vs Dupree
2335. Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
2336. Sable vs Torrie Wilson
2337. Mordecai vs Hardcore Holly
WWE Smackdown 26/8/99
2338. Al Snow vs Big Boss Man
AAW A Monster's Rage
2339. Christian Faith vs Heidi Lovelace ***
2340. The American Wolves vs Sabin & Elgin ****
2341. Keith Walker vs Rhino ***
2342. Shane Hollister vs Eddie Kingston ***1/2
AAW The Windy City Classic 2014
2343. Louis Lyndon vs Shane Hollister ***3/4
2344. Jimmy Jacobs vs Chris Sabin ***
2345. The Hooligans vs Zero Gravity **3/4
2346. Matt Cage vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
2347. Keith Walker vs Eddie Kingston ***
2348. Monster Mafia vs American Wolves ***1/2

November
wXw 14th Anniversary Tour Collector's Edition
2349. Bad Bones vs Mason Ryan
2350. Bad Bones vs Mason Ryan
2351. Toby Blunt vs Jonathan Gresham
2352. Axel Tischer vs Uhaa Nation
2353. Doug Williams vs Jonny Storm
2354. Axel Dieter Jr vs Tommy End
2355. Brian Myers vs Toby Blunt
2356. Axel Tischer vs Karsten Beck vs Will Ospreay vs Axel Dieter Jr
ROH on Sinclair 18/1/14
2357. Andrew Everett vs The Romantic Touch
2358. Hanson vs Cheeseburger
2359. The Decade vs Adam Page & Mark Briscoe
2360. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
ROH on Sinclair 25/1/14
2361. Corey Hollis vs Raymond Rowe
2362. RD Evans vs Jobber 
2363. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
2364. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven
2365. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe
ROH 12th Anniversary Show
2366. Matt Taven vs Silas Young **1/2
2367. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong vs Adam Page, Cedric Alexander & Mark Briscoe ***1/2
2368. Tommaso Ciampa vs Hanson ***
2369. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe **3/4
2370. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett ***
2371. reDRagon vs Adrenaline Rush ****
2372. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal ***3/4
2373. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero ****
2374. Kevin Steen vs Cliff Compton ***1/4
wXw 14th Anniversary Tour Finale
2375. Bad Bones vs Brian Myers
2376. Absolute Andy vs Chris Hero
2377. Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa
wXw 14th Anniversary Tour Nightmare Before Christmas
2378. Bad Bones vs Chris Masters
2379. Tommaso Ciampa vs Axel Tischer ***1/2
2380. Uhaa Nation vs Karsten Beck vs Kim Ray vs The Rotation
2381. Chris Hero vs Big Daddy Walter ***3/4
AAW One Twisted Christmas 2014
2382. Matt Cage vs Louis Lyndon ***1/4
2383. Davey Richards vs Uhaa Nation ***1/4
2384. Christian Faith vs ACH 
2385. Chris Sabin vs Heidi Lovelace 
2386. Kingston & Jacobs vs Monster Mafia ***3/4
wXw Back To The Roots XIV
2387. The Piledrivers vs Eugene & Grado
2388. Drew Gulak vs Axel Dieter Jr
2389. Tommy End vs Will Ospreay
2390. Karsten Beck vs Big Daddy Walter
AAW The Art of War
2391. OI4K vs The Wet Bandits
2392. Matt Cage vs Silas Young
2393. The Hooligans vs Zero Gravity ****
2394. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page
2395. Josh Alexander vs Ricochet
2396. Eddie Kingston vs Davey Richards 
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 Night 1
2397. Cedric Alexander vs Marty Scurll
2398. Axel Dieter Jr vs Timothy Thatcher ***3/4
2399. Tommy End vs Chris Sabin
2400. Sasa Keel vs Uhaa Nation
2401. Daisuke Harada vs Kim Ray
2402. Andrew Everett vs Robert Dreissker
2403. Axel Tischer vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/4
2404. Karsten Beck & Melanie Gray vs The World's Cutest Tag Team
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 Night 2
2405. Da Mack & Kay Lee Ray vs The World's Cutest Tag Team
2406. Tommy End vs Andrew Everett ***3/4
2407. Axel Dieter Jr vs Marty Scurll
2408. Six Way Dance
2409. Bad Bones vs Ilja Dragunov
2410. Daisuke Harada vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/4
2411. Tischer vs Alexander vs Sabin vs Uhaa ***1/2
2412. Karsten Beck vs Big Daddy Walter
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 Night 3
2413. Axel Dieter Jr vs Zack Sabre Jr ****1/2
2414. Thatcher vs Ray vs Harada vs Bones
2415. French Flavour vs World's Cutest Tag Team
2416. Marty Scurll vs Chris Sabin
2417. Da Mack & Uhaa vs Alexander & Everett
2418. Tommy End vs Axel Dieter Jr ****1/4
wXw Ambition 6
2419. Axel Tischer vs Axel Dieter Jr
2420. Jon Ryan vs Timothy Thatcher
2421. Axel Tischer vs Dominic Brackner
2422. Ryan vs Keel
2423. ZSJ vs BDW
2424. Ryan vs Brackner
AAW Hell Hath No Fury
2425. Lyndon & Zero Gravity vs Faith & The Wet Bandits **3/4
2426. Nicole Matthews vs Heidi Lovelace **1/2
2427. Gargano & OI4K vs ACH, Vega & Fitchett ***3/4
2428. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tommy End ***1/2
2429. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page
2430. Samoa Joe vs Josh Alexander ****
WWE Main Event 12/8/14
2431. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 19/8/14
2432. Nikki Bella vs Emma
AAW Take No Prisoners 2015 
2433. 6 Way
2434. Ethan Page vs CJP
2435. Shane Hollister vs Silas Young
2436. OI4K vs Zero Gravity
2437. Tommaso Ciampa vs Davey Richards
2438. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Sabin
2439. Josh Alexander vs Samoa Joe vs Eddie Kingston
EVOLVE 33 - Gargano vs Swann: Evolutions End
2440. Lince Dorado vs Anthony Nese *1/2
2441. Chris Hero vs Caleb Konley ***1/4
2442. Timothy Thatcher vs James Raideen **
2443. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak ***1/4
2444. Ricochet vs Drew Galloway ***1/2
2445. Rich Swann vs Johnny Gargano ****
WWE Vengeance 2004
2446. Edge vs Randy Orton
WWE Unforgiven 2004
2447. Christian vs Chris Jericho
Best of Zero1 in 2006 V1
2448. Tadao Yasuda vs NOSAWA Rongai
2449. Steve Corino vs Shinjiro Otani
2450. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Osamu Namiguchi
2451. Masato Tanaka vs GENTARO
2452. Ryouji Sai vs Shinjiro Otani
2453. Ikuto Hidaka vs Takuya Sugawara
2454. Steve Corino, Y2P & NP5 vs Shinjiro Otani, Masato Tanaka & Yoshihito Sasaki
2455. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka vs Crazy Boy & Kota Ibushi
2456. Manabu Nakanishi & Naofumi Yamamoto vs Takao Omori & Ryouji Sai
2457. Shinjiro Otani, Masato Tanaka & Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs Kohei Sato, Yoshihito Sasaki & Daisuke Sekimoto

December
WWE Superstars 18/9/14
2458. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores
WWE Superstars 25/9/14
2459. Kofi Kingston vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 2/10/14
2460. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
WWE Superstars 9/10/14
2461. Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater
WWE Superstars 16/10/14
2462. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
WWE NXT Takeover Fatal 4Way
2463. The Ascension vs The Lucha Dragons
2464. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin
2465. Sylvester Lefort vs Enzo Amore
2466. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey
2467. Bayley vs Charlotte
2468. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn vs Neville vs Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT 18/9/14
2469. Charlotte vs Emma
2470. Justin Gabriel vs Hideo Itami
2471. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin
2472. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville
Best of Zero1 in 2006 V2
2473. Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana
2474. Takuya Sugawara vs GENTARO
2475. Shinjiro Otani vs Takao Omori
2476. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka vs Yoshihito Sasaki & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2477. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KAMIKAZE
2478. Takao Omori vs Lingerie Muto
2479. Fujita, Hidaka & Sasaki vs Sugiura, Kikuchi & Sugawara
2480. Kohei Sato vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2481. Nakanishi, Iizuka & Yamamoto vs Omori, Koshinaka & Sai
2482. Takao Omori vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2483. Kohei Sato vs Tatsutoshi Goto
WWE NXT 25/9/14
2484. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey
2485. Justin Gabriel vs Tyler Breeze
2486. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley
2487. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis
2488. The Ascension vs The Lucha Dragons
Best of Zero1 in 2006 Vol 3
2489. Yutaka Yoshie vs Masato Tanaka
2490. Kazunari Murakami vs Shinjiro Otani
2491. Kazunari Murakami vs Tomoaki Honma
2492. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato
2493. Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs Takuya Sugawara
2494. Shinjiro Otani vs Masato Tanaka
2495. Ryouji Sai vs Takao Omori
2496. Masato Tanaka vs Yutaka Yoshie vs Shinjiro Otani vs Kazunari Murakami
2497. Minoru Fujita, Ikuto Hidaka & Takuya Sugawara vs Tatsuhito Takaiwa, Yoshihito Sasaki & NOSAWA
2498. Masato Tanaka vs Ryouji Sai
Best of Zero1 in 2006 Vol 4
2499. Minoru Fujita & Ikuto Hidaka vs Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley
2500. Takao Omori vs Kazunari Murakami
2501. Kohei Sato vs Ryouji Sai
2502. Kazunari Murakami vs Mitsuhiro Matsunaga
2503. Manabu Nakanishi & Takao Omori vs Kohei Sato & Tadao Yasuda
2504. Ryouji Sai vs Yoshihito Sasaki
2505. Kentaro Shiga vs Kamikaze
2506. Ryouji Sai & Yoshihito Sasaki vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Tatsuhito Takaiwa
WWE NXT 2/10/14
2507. Charlotte vs Bayley
2508. Viktor vs Hideo Itami
2509. Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain
2510. The Vaudevillains vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
2511. Tyson Kidd vs Adrian Neville
Michinoku Pro 12/10/07 & 9/11/07
2512. Mike Quackenbush vs Shibaten
2513. Great Sasuke, Yoshitsune & HAPPY-MAN vs Shu Sato, Kei Sato & ken45
2514. Kagetora & Rasse vs Jinsei Shinzaki & Shinjitsu Nohashi
2515. Tsubo Genjin vs Jinsei Shinzaki
2516. Akebono vs Great Sasuke
2517. Yoshitsune vs GAINA
WWE NXT 9/10/14
2518. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
2519. Viktor vs Hideo Itami
2520. The Vaudevillains vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore
2521. Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks
2522. Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn
WWN Live In Grand Epoch City
2523. AR Fox & Rich Swann vs The Bravado Brothers
2524. Timothy Thatcher vs Jody Kristofferson
2525. Allysin Kay vs Mia Yim
2526. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano
2527. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
2528. The Colony vs Trent Barreta & Caleb Konley
2529. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor
WWN Live In Chengdu City
2530. Johnny Gargano vs Jody Kristofferson
2531. Tracy Williams vs Earl Cooter
2532. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2533. Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick
2534. The Bravado Brothers vs Caleb Konley & Trent Barreta
2535. Allysin Kay vs Ivelisse
2536. Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor & The Colony
WWN Live In Emeishan
2537. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor
2538. Biff Busick vs Jody Kristofferson
2539. Allysin Kay & Su Yung vs Ivelisse & Mia Yim
2540. Caleb Konley vs Timothy Thatcher
2541. Ricochet vs AR Fox
2542. Rich Swann vs Trent Barreta
WWE Superstars 23/10/14
2543. Kofi Kingston vs Tyson Kidd
WWE Main Event 26/8/14
2544. Rob Van Dam vs Seth Rollins
WWE Main Event 2/9/14
2545. Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE NXT 16/10/14
2546. Baron Corbin vs Elias Samson
2547. Lucha Dragons vs Blake & Murphy
2548. Becky Lynch vs Charlotte
2549. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Legionnaires
2550. Carmella vs Blue Pants
2551. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT 23/10/14
2552. The Ascension vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2553. CJ Parker vs Tyler Breeze
2554. The Vaudevillains vs Murphy & Blake
2555. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
2556. Titus O'Neil vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 30/10/14
2557. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains vs The Ascension vs Jordan & Dillinger vs Amore & Cassady
2558. Carmella vs Emma
2559. Bull Dempsey vs Justin Gabriel
2560. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
2561. Marcus Louis vs Sylvester Lefort
2562. Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil
WWE NXT 6/11/14
2563. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
2564. Dash Wilder vs Tyson Kidd
2565. Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch
Michinoku Pro 20/6/08
2566. GAINA vs Minoru Fujita
2567. Super Delfin, Jinsei Shinzaki, Gran Naniwa & Yone Genjin vs. El Gran Hamada, Macho Pump, Garuda & Hanzo Nakajima
2568. Tiger Mask vs. Nohasi Shinjitsu
2569. Fujita Jr. Hayato, Kei Sato, Shu Sato, Ken45 & Maguro Ooma vs. Yoshitsune, Lasse, Kagetora, Rei & Takeshi Minaminno
2570. Dick Togo, Men’s Teioh & Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke, Sasuke the Great & Masaaki Mochizuki
Michinoku Pro 19/6/09
2571. Ultimo Dragon, Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2 vs Kinya Oyanagi, Rui Hiugaji & Satoshi Kajiwara
2572. MEN's Teioh, Taka Michinoku & Kesen Numajiro vs Rasse, Takeshi Minamino & Maguro Ooma
2573. Jinsei Shinzaki, Tiger Mask & Dick Togo vs Shu Sato, Kei Sato & Shinjitsu Nohashi
2574. Fujita Jr Hayato vs Great Sasuke
Michinoku Pro 12/12/09
2575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rasse
2576. Liger & Sasuke vs Shu & Kei Sato
2577. Liger, Sasuke & Ultraman Robin vs Alien Mephilas, Shu & Kei Sato
2578. Kenou vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1991 Yearbook Disc 1
2579. Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
1991 Yearbook Disc 2
2580. The Rockers vs The Orient Express
1991 Yearbook Disc 3
2581. Arn Anderson vs Bobby Eaton
1991 Yearbook Disc 4
2582. Jerry Lawler vs Eddie Gilbert
1991 Yearbook Disc 5
2583. Rick & Scott Steiner vs Fabulous Freebirds
1991 Yearbook Disc 6
2584. Sting vs Larry Zbyszko
1991 Yearbook Disc 7
2585. The Rockers vs Haku & The Barbarian
1991 Yearbook Disc 8
2586. Jerry Lawler vs Eric Embry
1991 Yearbook Disc 9
2587. Ted DiBiase vs Jim Powers
1991 Yearbook Disc 10
2588. Steve Austin vs Steve Keirn
1991 Yearbook Disc 11
2589. Eddie Gilbert & Brian Christopher vs Tom Pritchard & Dirty White Boy
1991 Yearbook Disc 12
2590. Sid Vicious vs El Gigante
1991 Yearbook Disc 13
2591. Hulk Hogan vs Sgt Slaughter
1991 Yearbook Disc 14
2592. Barry Windham & Arn Anderson vs Brian Pillman & El Gigante
1991 Yearbook Disc 15
2593. Jerry Lawler vs Ta-Gar Lord of the Volcanoes
1991 Yearbook Disc 16
2594. Bobby Eaton & PN News vs Steve Austin & Terry Taylor
1991 Yearbook Disc 17
2595. Steve Austin vs Yellow Dog
NEW Autumn Ambush 2014
2596. Hanson vs Brodus Clay
2597. Jake Manning & Dan De Man vs Velvet Sky & Mark Shurman
2598. Jimmy Preston vs Cedric Alexander
2599. Young Bucks vs Hardy Boyz
ROH on Sinclair 1/2/14
2600. Andrew Everett vs Hanson
2601. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
2602. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong
ROH on Sinclair 8/2/14
2603. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade
2604. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
2605. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa
ROH on Sinclair 15/2/14
2606. Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
2607. Michael Elgin & Chris Hero vs The Briscoes vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy
ROH on Sinclair 22/2/14 
2608. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander
2609. Kyle O'Reilly vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 1/3/14
2610. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
2611. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett
2612. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
ROH on Sinclair 8/3/14
2613. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
2614. Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa
2615. Chris Hero vs Adam Cole
ROH Raising The Bar Night 1
2616. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young ***
2617. Michael Bennett vs Tyson Dux **3/4
2618. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc **1/2
2619. reDRagon vs Adrenaline Rush **
2620. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page **3/4
2621. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong ***3/4
2622. The Briscoes & Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks ****1/4
2623. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven ***3/4
1991 Yearbook Disc 18
2624. Tom Pritchard vs Dirty White Boy
1991 Yearbook Disc 19
2625. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
1991 Yearbook Disc 20
2626. Big Boss Man vs The Mountie
1991 Yearbook Disc 21
2627. Rick Steiner & Bill Kazmaier vs The Enforcers
1991 Yearbook Disc 22
2628. Dick Slater & Dick Murdoch vs The Enforcers
1991 Yearbook Disc 23
2629. Steve Austin vs Big Josh
1991 Yearbook Disc 24
2630. Bill Dundee & Danny Davis vs Eric Embry & Tom Pritchard
1991 Yearbook Disc 25
2631. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
1991 Yearbook Disc 26
2632. Dustin Rhodes, Tom Zenk & Big Josh vs Terry Taylor, Ricky Morton & Tommy Rich
1991 Yearbook Disc 27
2633. Sting vs Cactus Jack
1991 Yearbook Disc 28
2634. Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
1991 Yearbook Disc 29
2635. Jerry Lawler vs Kamala
1991 Yearbook Disc 30
2636. Young Pistols vs Patriots
WWNLive In Beijing
2637. Rich Swann vs AR Fox ***
2638. Allysin Kay vs Su Yung 
2639. Jody Kristofferson vs Chuck Taylor 
2640. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher ***
2641. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim 
2642. Trent Barreta & Caleb Konley vs The Bravado Brothers vs The Colony ***1/4
2643. Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano ***3/4
WWE Superstars 30/10/14
2644. Summer Rae vs Emma
WWE Wrestlemania 22
2645. Torrie Wilson vs Candice Michelle
EVOLVE 34 
2646. Anthony Nese vs Johnny Gargano ***
2647. Zack Sabre Jr vs Timothy Thatcher ****
2648. Roderick Strong vs Uhaa Nation ***1/4
2649. Caleb Konley vs Ricochet ***1/4
2650. AR Fox vs Moose **
2651. The Bravados vs The Colony **
2652. Drew Galloway vs Rich Swann ***1/4
All Japan 23/9/12
2653. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs MAZADA & NOSAWA Rongai
2654. Tomoaki Honma & Kazushi Miyamoto vs Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2655. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2656. Keiji Muto & Kevin Nash vs Taiyo Kea & Seiya Sanada
2657. Masakatsu Funaki vs Suwama


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Ended up watching a few more, final final total for the year 3900.

Also maintained my streak this year, I'm now at 3 full calendar years of watching at least 1 match every single day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

NXT 12/16 - 5 matches (Asuka/Emma, Dash and Dawson/Enzo and Cass, Corbin/Crews, Bayley/Jax, Balor/Joe)

PWG Mystery Vortex 2 - 8 matches (Three-Way, 6-man tag, Strong/Nese, 3-way tag, Hero/Ciampa, O'Reilly/Gargano, Bucks/Best Friends, Cole/LeRae)

NXT 12/23 - 3 matches (4-team match, Samson/Dempsey, Zayn/Dillenger)

Total for Second half of December - 16 matches

Total for Year - 646

Up 19 from the year before.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Spoiler: Final List, 1747 Matches



1. The Briscoe Brothers vs Sal Rinauro & Tony Mamaluke vs Kid Mikaze & Jason Blade (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
2. Adam Pearce vs Azrieal vs Jay Fury vs Claudio Castagnoli (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
3. reDRagon vs The Briscoes vs The Addiction vs ACH & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 71[/URL] )
4. 10-Man Elimination Match (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
5. 10-Person Battle Royal (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
6. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/17/14)
7. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
8. Carmella vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
9. CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
10. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 1/1/15)
11. Prince Devitt vs Kenny Omega {NJPW BOSJ XX Semi-Finals 6/9/13)
12. Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NOAH 11/27/13)
13. Dave "Fit" Finlay vs Johnny Saint (World of Sport)
14. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14)
15. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Ares, Nokken & Dr. Cube (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
16. The Golden Trio vs LAX (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
17. Team UK vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
18. Pre-Show Rumble Match (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
19. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
20. Naomichi Marufuji, Toru Yano, Mikey Nichols & Shane Haste vs Shelton Benjamin, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Takashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
21. Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/5/14)
22. JT Dunn vs Matt Cage (Beyond Wrestling)
23. Minoru Suzuki vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
24. Tomohiro Ishii vs Togi Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
25. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Kenny Omega for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
26. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto for the IWG Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
27. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
28. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Koti Ibushi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
29. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)
30. Sassy Stephie vs Heidi Lovelace (Shine 5)
31. Niya vs Marti Belle (Shine 5)
32. Sojo Bolt vs Su Yung (Shine 5)
33, Aztec Warfare for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/7/15)
34. Kurt Angle vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
35. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
36. Low Ki vs Austin Aries for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
37. Battle Royal for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
38. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/7/15)
39. Hideo Itami vs Curtis Axel (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
40. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
41. Tyler Breeze vs Chad Gable (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
42. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 1/8/15)
43. Taichi & TAKA Michinoku vs Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
44. Nikki St. John vs Santana (Shine 5)
45. Made in Sin vs Leva Bates & Kimberly (Shine 5)
46. Ivelisse vs Athena (Shine 5)
47. Jessicka Havok vs Nikki Roxx (Shine 5)
48. Jazz & Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez & Rain (Shine 5)
49. Matt Striker vs Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore IV)
50.Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore IV)
51. Vik Dalishus, Bill Carr & Cerebus vs Hurricane Helms, Gangrel & Joe Caldo (House of Hardcore IV)
52. CW Anderson vs Hale Collins (House of Hardcore IV)
53. Battle Royal (House of Hardcore IV)
54. Outlaws Inc. vs Bad Influence (House of Hardcore IV)
55. Adam Pearce vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore IV)
56. Petey Williams vs Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore IV)
57. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (House of Hardcore IV)
58. Abyss & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Devon (House of Hardcore IV)
59. Gail Kim vs Candice LeRae (BTW 3/1/08)
60. The Shard, 17 & Jigsaw vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy & Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
61. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
62. Devastation Corporation vs Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
63. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night One")
64. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
65. J Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
66. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 73[/URL] )
67. Tigre Uno vs Shynron vs Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
68. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs 17, The Shard & Jigsaw (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
69. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Rockstar Spud (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
70. Team UK vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
71. The Great Sanada vs AR Fox vs Amasis vs Orlando Christopher (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
72. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
73. Yoshi Tatsu vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
74. The Colony vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Two")
75. Tyson Kidd vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
76. Bull Dempsey vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
77. Natalya & Charlotte vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
78. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 1/14/15)
79. Cage vs Argenis vs Aero Star vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
80. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
81. Prince Puma vs Fenix for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/14/15)
82. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
83. The Usos & Naomi vs The Miz, Damien Mizdow & Alicia Fox (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
84. Nikki Bella vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
85. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
86. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 1/15/15)
87. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
88. Rusev vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
89. The New Day vs Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & Adam Rose (WWE Main Event 1/13/15)
90. Kevin Steen vs Mike Bailey (C4 Wrestling)
91. Ninjas with Altitude vs The Food Fighters (Interspecies Wrestling)
92. Eddie Kingston vs Keith Walker (AAW)
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Gary Jay (St. Louis Anarchy)
94. Andy Dalton vs Takaaki Watanabe (Inspire Pro Wrestling)
95. Athena vs Mia Yim (AIW Girls Night Out 11)
96. Ricochet vs Josh Alexander (Alpha 1 Wrestling)
97. Rich Swann & AR Fox vs Christian Rose & Matt Cage (DREAMWAVE)
98. Chris Hero vs Colin Delaney (2CW)
99. Brian Kendrick vs The Dark Sheik (Hoodslam)
100. The Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers (SMASH Wrestling)
101. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
102. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
103. John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/19/15)
104. Cedric Alexander vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
105. Donovan Dijak vs Jake Dirden (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
106. Jay Briscoe vs Matt Taven for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 74[/URL] )
107. Curtis Axel vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
108. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
109. The Vaudevillains vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
110. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 1/21/15)
111. Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Pimpinella Escarlata & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
112. Pentagon Jr. vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
113. Sexy Star vs Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
114. Drago vs King Cuerno in a Last Luchadore Standing Match (Lucha Underground 1/21/15)
115. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
116. The Hardys vs The Wolves (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
117. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Royal Rumble Kickoff 1/25/15)
118. The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
119. The Usos vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
120. Paige & Natalya vs The Bella Twins (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
121. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
122. Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/25/15)
123. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
124. Austin Aries vs Low Ki for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/15)
125. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)
126. Hulk Hogan vs Abdullah the Butcher (NJPW 1982)
127. Zero Gravity vs Monster Madia (AAW 8/23/13)
128. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
129. Shelton Benjamin vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 22 8/5/12)
130. The Golden Trio vs Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
131. 3Peck0 vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
132. Mark Andrews vs Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
133. Tag Team Gauntlet (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
134. The Submission Squad vs The Gentleman's Club (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
135. Shynron vs The Great Sanada (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
136. The Golden Trio vs The Devastation Corporation (Chikara "King of Trios 2014: Night Three")
137. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Jado vs Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku (NJPW 3/23/13)
138. Hirooki Goto vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW 3/23/13)
139. Mil Muertes vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
140. Bael, Mr. Cisco & Cortez Castro vs Aerostar, Super Fly & Argenis (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
141. Prince Puma vs Cage for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 1/28/15)
142. The Briscoes vs Matt Taven & Mike Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
143. Beer City Bruiser vs Mikey Webb (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
144. Alberto El Patron vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Wrestling Episode 175)
145. Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
146. The Duke & Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
147. Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
148. Johnny Gargano vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
149. Colin Delaney vs Abe Jackson vs Cheech vs Veda Scott vs Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
150. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 4/7/13)
151. reDagon vs Forever Hooliganz (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
152. Davey Vega vs Pete Dunne for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
153. The Forgotten vs The Hooliganz for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
154. Rickey Shane Page vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
155. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night One")
156. Carmella vs Emma (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
157. Adrian Neville vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
158. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
159. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 2/4/15)
160. Moose vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
161. Jimmy Jacobs, Chris Larusso & Adam Page vs Leon St. Giovanni, Chris Chambers & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
162. Dalton Castle vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
163. Jay Lethal vs ACH vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 76[/URL] )
164. Son of Havok vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
165. Pentagon Jr vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
166. Drago vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
167. Johnny Mundo vs Cage (Lucha Underground 2/4/15)
168. Pete Dunne vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
169. Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
170. Tommy Mercer vs Brent Banks vs Bolt Brady vs Marion Fontaine vs Eric Ryan vs Dick Justice (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
171. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
172. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans vs Colin Delaney & Cheech vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
173. Colt Cabana vs Tyson Dux (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
174. Candice LeRae vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
175. Cliff Compton vs Tracy Smothers (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Two")
176. Prince Devitt vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
177. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion Tour - Attack on East Coast 5/14/11)
178. The Steiner Brothers vs Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow (NJPW 6/22/92)
179. Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 6/22/13)
180. Bryan Danielson & Michael Modest vs Christopher Daniels & Donovan Morgan for the ROH Tag Team Championships (ROH Unscripted II)
181. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
182. Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
183. Dave Vega vs Pete Dunne vs Tyson Dux vs Johnny Gargano for the Intense Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
184. Cliff Compton & Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers & Jock Samson (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
185. The Iron Curtain vs Colin Delaney, Dick Justice, Bobby Beverly & Cheech (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
186. Alex Daniels vs Joshua Singh (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
187. Abyss vs Christian Faith in a Monster's Ball Match (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
188. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander for the Absolute Championship (AIW "WrestleRager 2014: Night Three")
189. The Time Splitters & Ryusuke Taguchi vs The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega (NJPW New Year Dash 1/5/15)
190. ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
191. Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
192. Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
193. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Addiction for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
194. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
195. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
196. Kyle O'Reilly vs Ricochet for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15
197. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Black Cole Sun" 12/12/15)
198. Donovan Dijak vs Ashley Sixx (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
199. Beer City Bruiser vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
200. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
201. The Briscoes & ODB vs Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Maria Kanellis (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 77[/URL] )
202. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
203. Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey in a No DQ Match (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
204. Blake & Murphy vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
205. Adrian Neville vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
206. Charlotte vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womans Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
207. Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: Rival 2/11/15)
208. Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW 7/20/13)
209. 10 Knockout Gauntlet for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Bound for Glory 2007)
210. Gail Kim vs ODB vs Roxxi Laveaux vs Angel Williams for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Genesis 2007)
211. Angelina Love & Velvet Sky vs ODB & Roxxi Laveaux (TNA Turning Point 2007)
212. Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Turning Point 2007)
213. Fenix vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
214. Johnny Mundo vs Son of Havok (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
215. Pentagon Jr. vs Ricky Mandell (Lucha Underground 2/11/15)
216. DJ Hyde vs Chris Dickinson (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
217. The Spectral Envoy vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
218. 3.0 vs The Aftermath (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
219. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
220. The Osirian Portal vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
221. Fire Ant & Worker Ant vs Devastation Corporation (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
222. Silver Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
223. Eddie Kingston, Icarus & The Throwbacks vs 17, Jimmy Jacobs, Jakob Hammermeir & Nokken (Chikara "Thunderball" 10/25/14)
224. Rob Conway & Chase Owens vs Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
225. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
226. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
227. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
228. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal, ACH & Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 78[/URL] )
229. Pepper Parks & Papadon vs Devon Moore & Lucky 13 (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
230. Diamond Dallas Page vs Ice Train (WCW Monday Nitro 9/16/96)
231. Tomoaki Honma vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
232. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
233. Kenny Omega vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
234. Tama Tonga, Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi vs Kazuchika Okada, Toru Yana & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
235. Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
236. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
237. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW "A New Beginning in Osaka" 2/11/15)
238. Rhyno vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
239. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
240. Sasha Banks vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
241. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/18/15)
242. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
243. Satoshi Kojima vs Davey Boy Smth Jr. (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
244. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW on AXS TV 2/20/15)
245. Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Big Show & Kane (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
246. Goldust vs Stardust (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
247. The Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
248. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
249. Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
250. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
251. Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fast Lane 2/22/15)
252. Chavo Guerrero vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
253. Ivelisse vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
254. Texano vs Superfly (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
255. The Crew vs Sexy Star, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpenella Escarlata (Lucha Underground 2/18/15)
256. Alberto El Patron vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
257. Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
258. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 79[/URL] )
259. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
260. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
261. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
262. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
263. Alexander James vs Rich Swann (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
264. OI4K vs The Wolves for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
265. Sozio vs BLK Jeez vs Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick in Cage of Death for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW Cage of Death XVI)
266. Hideo Itami vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
267. Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
268. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
269. Finn Balor vs The Brian Kendrick (WWE NXT 2/25/15)
270. Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Finals)
271. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
272. Cage vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
273. Pentagon Jr. vs Vinny Massaro (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
274. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 2/25/15)
275. John Silver vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling)
276. Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
277. Archibald Peck, Ice Cream Jr. , Mr. Touchdown & Shane Matthews vs Ashley Remington, El Hijo del Ice Cream, Dasher Hatfield & Scott Parker (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
278. BDK vs Spectral Envoy (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
279. Eddie Kingston vs Volgar (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
280. N_R_G & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
281. The Colony vs The Bloc Party (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Icarus vs Jimmy Jacobs for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Moonraker" 10/26/14)
282. Cedric Alexander vs Matt Sydal (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
283. Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
284. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs Karl Anderson (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
285. Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
286. Maria Kanellis vs ODB
287. ACH vs AJ Styles (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
288. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
289. Jay Lethal vs Alberto El Patron for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
290. Jay Briscoe vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All" 3/1/15)
291. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 13)
292. Silas Young vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 13)
293. Caleb Konley vs Kyle Matthews (EVOLVE 13)
294. Jake Manning vs Alex Reynolds (EVOLVE 13)
295. Low Ki vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 13)
296. Chuck Taylor vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 13)
297. Sami Callihan vs El Generico (EVOLVE 13)
298. Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 13)
299. Fenix vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
300. Sexy Star vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
301. Alberto El Patron vs Texano (Lucha Underground 3/4/15)
302. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
303. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
304. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
305. Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
306. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship (WWE NXT 3/4/15)
307. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
308. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Naomichi Marafuji for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/5/15)
309. reDRagon vs Jay White & Tiger Mask (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
310. Hanson vs Brian Fury vs Julian Starr vs Antonio Atama (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
311. The Juicy Product vs The Throwbacks (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
312. Matt Tremont vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
313. The Hooligans vs Aeroform (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
314. Timothy Thatcher vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
315. Eric Corvis, Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
316. Silver Ant vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
317. Da Hoodz vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs Milk Chocolate in an Ultimate Endurance Match (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
318. The Lucha Sisters vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Queens of Combat III)
319. Little Guido Maritato vs Danny Doring (House of Hardcore V)
320. Team Tremendous & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus (House of Hardcore V)
321. Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anaoia (House of Hardcore V) 
322. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie & Carlito (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ivelisse Velez vs Candice LeRae for the FWE Womens Championship (FWE Refueled: Night Two)
323. Ethan Carter III vs Grado (TNA Xplosion)
324. The Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
325. Michael Bennett vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
326. Doom Patrol vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England")
327. Argenis vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
328. Angelico vs Ivelisse (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
329. Johnny Mundo vs King Cuerno in a Steel Cage Match (Lucha Underground 3/11/15)
330. The Addiction vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
331. Donovan Dijak vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
332. reDRagon vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 80[/URL] )
333. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
334. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
335. Alex Riley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
336. Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 3/11/15)
337. Jushin Liger vs Chase Owens for the NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
338. Rob Conway vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
339. Tetsuya Naito & Kota Ibushi vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
340. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
341. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto vs Tama Tonga, DOC Gallows & Karl Anderson (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
342. Alberto El Patron, Myzteziz & Fenix vs Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr. & Hijo del Fantasma (AAA 3/7/15)
343. Chris Hero vs Adam Pearce (House of Hardcore V)
344. Outlaws Inc. vs Devon & CW Anderson (House of Hardcore V)
345. Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer in a Monster's Ball Match (House of Hardcore V)
346. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/12/15/Wrestle Kingdom 8)
347. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode in a Last Man Standing Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
348. Drew Galloway vs MVP (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
349. Bram vs Magnus (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
350. Brooke vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
351. Ethan Carter III vs Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15)
352. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
353. The Crew vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
354. Fenix vs Mil Muertes in Grave Consequences (Lucha Underground 3/18/15)
355. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat III)
356. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
357. Colin Cassady vs Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
358. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
359. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 3/18/15)
360. LuFisto vs Jessicka Havok (Queens of Combat III)
361. Angelina Love vs Nevaeh (Queens of Combat III)
362. Bad Influence vs Tony Nese & Petey Williams (House of Hardcore V)
363. AJ Styles vs Kevin Steen (House of Hardcore V)
364. Egotistico Fantastico vs Ricochet (IWA-MS Spring Heat 2009)
365. The Wolves vs Manik/Great Sanada vs Jessie Godderz/DJ Z in Ultimate X for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
366. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
367. Low Ki vs Rockstar Spud for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
368. Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
369. James Storm vs Matt Hardy in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
370. Bobby Lashley vs Kurt Angle for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/20/15)
371. Havok vs Awesome Kong (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/5/15)
372. The Young Bucks vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow III)
373. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
375. Dean Ambrose vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
376. Dean Ambrose vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
378. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
379. Luke Harper vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
380. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
381. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Natalya & Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
382. Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 3/19/15)
383. The Addiction vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
384. The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 181)
385. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
386. Jay Lethal vs Dalton Castle for the ROH TV Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
387. Jay Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 182)
388. Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
389. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
390. Colt Cabana vs Homicide (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
391. Bryan Danielson vs Jimmy Rave for the ROH World Championship (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
392. Ricky Reyes vs Jack Evans (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
393. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles & Matt Sydal for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "4th Anniversary Show")
394. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/20/15)
395. Angelico vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
396. Alberto El Patron vs Texano in a Bullrope Match for the AAA Mega Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
397. Prince Puma vs Cage in a Boyle Heights Street Fight for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 3/25/15)
398. Sasha Banks vs Alex Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
399. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 3/25/15)
400. Jakob Hammermeir, Nokken & Oliver Grimsly vs 3.0 & Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
401. Missile Assault Ant vs Princess Kimber Lee (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
402. Worker Ant vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
403. Batiri & Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
404. Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Shynron (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
405. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
406. The Golden Trio & Osirian Portal vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Her Majesty's Secret Service" 11/15/14)
407. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
408. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Los Matadores vs The Usos vs The New Day for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
409. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Kickoff Show)
410. Bad News Barrett vs Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Luke Harper vs Stardust vs Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
411. Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
412. Sting vs Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
413. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Bella Twins (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
414. Rusev vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
415. Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
416. Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (vs Seth Rollins) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemania 31)
417. Moose vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
418. The Decade vs Leon St. Giovanni & ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
419. Brutal Burgers vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
420. Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
421. Tyson Kidd, Cesaro & The Ascension vs Kofi Kingston, Big E & Lucha Dragons (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
422. Damien Mizdow vs Stardust (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
423. Curtis Axel vs Neville (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
424. John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
425. AJ Lee, Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
426. Goldust vs Rusev (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
427. Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Randy Orton, Ryback & Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/30/15)
428. Samoa Joe vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode 183)
429. Rockstar Spud vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
430. Awesome Kong vs Brooke (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
431. Ethan Carter III, Tyrus & Eric Young vs Austin Aries, Ken Anderson & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
432. James Storm vs Jeff Hardy in Six Sides of Steel (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/27/15)
433. Johnny Mundo vs Angelico (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
434. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
435. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs Sexy Star, Super Fly & Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/1/15)
436. Rhyno vs ? (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
437. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
438. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Lucha Dragons (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
439. Jacob Jordan vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
440. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 4/1/15)
441. Big Show vs Randy Orton (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
442. Naomi vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
443. The Miz vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
444. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
445. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Smackdown 4/2/15)
446. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tetsuya Naito for the NEVER Openweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
447. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 3/27/15)
448. Alex Shelley vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
449. Russ Myers vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
450. Will Ferrara vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
451. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
452. Michael Elgin vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
453. ACH VS QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
454. AJ Styles vs Mark Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 84[/URL] )
455. Randy Orton vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. Seth Rollins vs Neville (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
456. John Cena vs Stardust for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
457. Paige & Naomi vs The Bella Twins (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
458. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
459. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Xavier Woods (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
460. Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs Fenix, Drago & Aero Star (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
461. Sexy Star vs Super Fly in a Mask vs Mask Match (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
462. Prince Puma vs King Cuerno for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/8/15)
463. Roman Reigns vs Big Show (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
464. Sheamus vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
465. The Miz vs Damien Mizdow (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
466. Randy Orton vs Ryback vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 4/6/15)
467. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Myzteziz vs Perro Aguayo Jr. & Pentagon Jr. (AAA Rey de Reyes 2015)
468. Kazuchika Okada vs Austin Aries (Revolution Pro: Okada vs Aries)
469. Hideo Itami vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
470. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
471. Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 4/8/15)
472. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
473. Neville vs Curtis Axel (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
474. Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Cameron as ref (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
475. Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
476. Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan vs Big Show, Sheamus & Bad News Barrett (WWE Smackdown 4/9/15)
477. John Cena vs Bad News Barrett for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
478. Divas Battle Royale (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
479. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
480. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
481. Randy Orton vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
482. Dean Ambrose vs Adam Rose (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
483. Stardust vs Fandango (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
484. Seth Rollins vs Kane (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
485. Damien Mizdow vs The Miz (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
486. Ryback vs Luke Harper (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
487. Neville vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 4/13/15)
488. Jay Lethal vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
489. Jay Briscoe vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling 4/11/15)
490. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
491. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
492. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/3/15)
493. Iron Curtain vs League of Justice (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
494. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in a Dog Collar Match (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
495. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
496. Eric Ryan vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
497. Davey Vega vs Veda Scott vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels for the Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
498. Marion Fontaine vs Rockstar Spud (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
499. Tim Donst vs Tyson Dux vs Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth X")
500. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young in a Submission Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
501. Bram vs Magnus in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
502. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
503. Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 4/3/15)
504. CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
505. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
506. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
507. Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
508. Rhyno vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/15/15)
509. Cage, Texano & King Cuerno vs Prince Puma, Johnny Mundo & Hernandez (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
510. Cage vs The Mack vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
511. Aero Star vs Drago (Lucha Underground 4/15/15)
512. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
513. Bad News Barrett vs The Miz (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
514. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
515. Big E. & Kofi Kingston vs Los Matadores (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
516. Cameron vs Alicia Fox vs Natalya (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
517. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
518. Daniel Bryan & John Cena vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 4/16/15)
519. Dalton Castle vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
520. War Machine vs Jobbers (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
521. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling 4/18/15)
522. Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
523. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
524. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
525. ACH vs AR Fox (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
526. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
527. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
528. Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
529. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Out of Nowhere" 2/27/15)
530. Sexy Star vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
531. Big Ryck, Killshot & The Mack vs King Cuerno, Cage & Texano vs Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
532. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew for the Trios Championship (Lucha Underground 4/22/15)
533. Bad News Barrett vs Neville (WWE Extreme Rules 2015 Kickoff Show)
534. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper in a Chicago Street Fight (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
535. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler in a "Kiss Me Arse" Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
536. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Big E & Kofi Kingston for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
538. Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
539. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
540. Hideo Itami vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
541. Rhyno vs Jobber (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
542. Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley (WWE NXT 5/22/15)
543. Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Will Ferrara (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
544. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
545. reDRagon vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on SBG 4/25/15)
546. Chuck Taylor, Jon Silver & Rex Lawless vs Team Tremendous & Dick Justice in a Tables Match (CZW "Sixteen" 2/21/15)
547. Ashley Remington & Jervis Cottonbelly vs Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
548. Hallowicked vs Worker Ant (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
549. Shynron vs Nokken (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
550. The Osirian Portal vs Jaka & Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
551. Eddie Kingston vs Lithuanian Snow Troll (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
552. Jimmy Jacobs vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
553. Frightmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
554. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 for the Campeonatos des Parejas (Chikara "For Your Eyes Only" 11/16/14)
555. Matt Hardy vs Manik (TNA Xplosion)
556. Fenix vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
557. Hernandez vs King Cuerno vs Cage (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
558. Prince Puma vs Drago for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 4/29/15)
559. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
560. Ryback vs Bo Dallas (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
561. Stardust vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
562. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
563. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
564. Neville vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
565. Osirian Portal vs M1nute Men vs EYFBO vs The Batiri (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
566. Colin Delaney vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
567. Da Hoodz vs The Influence (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
568. ACH vs John Hennigan (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
569. Jake Manning vs Matt Striker (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
570. The World's Cutest Tag Team vs The World's Dudest Tag Team (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
571. Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
572. Aerostar vs Jack Evans vs Andrew Everett (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
573. Chris Hero, James Storm, Abyss, Tommaso Ciampa, Drew Gulak and Brian Myers vs Colt Cabana, Matt Sydal, Big Ryck, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
574. The Addiction & Roderick Strong vs Jushin Liger, Ricochet & AR Fox (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
575. The Hardy Boyz vs Rob Van Dam & Sabu (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show)
576. Randy Orton & Roman Reigns vs Kane & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 4/27/15)
577. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
578. Dana Brooke vs Bayley (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
579. Adam Rose vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
580. Becky Lynch vs ? (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
581. Alex Riley vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/29/15)
582. The Killer Elite Squad vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
583. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/2/15)
584. Angelico & Son of Havoc vs Mr. Cisco & Cortex Castro (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
585. Hernandez & Prince Puma vs Cage & King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
586. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5/6/15)
587. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
588. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
589. Tyler Breeze vs Hideo Itami (WWE NXT 5/6/15)
590. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 4/10/15)
591. Jessicka Havok vs Tessa Blanchard (Wrestlecon 2015 Super Show Pre-Show)
592. Silver Ant vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
593. Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
594. Dave Cole vs Anthony Stone in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
595. Brian Fury vs Jay Freddie (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
596. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
597. Young Bucks, Chuck Taylor, Brian Cage & Trevor Lee vs Jaka, Chris Dickinson, Dan Barry & Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Alive and Kicking”)
598. The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
599. Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
600. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
601. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
602. Jay Lethal & J. Diesel vs Cheeseburger & “Big Mac” Sampson Walker (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
603. Aeroform vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
604. Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patron (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
605. The Briscoes vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH “Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton” 1/31/15)
606. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
607. John Cena vs Sami Zayn for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/4/15)
608. Candice LeRae vs Tessa Blanchard (PWX “The Battle Lines Are Drawn” 4/19/15)
609. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O’Reilly (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
610. Alberto El Patron, ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roderick Strong & The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/9/15)
611. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen (ROH War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
612. Biff Busick vs Brian Cage (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
613. Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
614. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Beaver Boys (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
615. Tommy End vs Chris Hero (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
616. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
617. LOVE GUN vs Monster Mafia (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
618. Andrew Everett vs Ricochet (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
619. Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the PWG World Championship (PWG “Don’t Sweat the Technique” 4/3/15)
620. Jack Evans vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
621. The Mack vs Killshot vs Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star vs Fenix vs Cage vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
622. Alberto El Patron vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 5/13/15)
623. Solomon Crowe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
624. Sasha Banks vs ? (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
625. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
626. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Adam Rose & Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 5/13/15)
627. Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
628. Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
629. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
630. Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
631. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
632. Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT “Takeover: Unstoppable” 5/20/15)
633. Prince Puma vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
643. Delevar Daivari vs Texano (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
644. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs The Crew in a Ladder Match for the Lucha Underground Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 5/20/15)
645. Ashley Remington vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
646. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
647. The Throwbacks vs Devastation Corporation for Los Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
648. Ultramantis Black vs Delirious (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
649. Chikara Squad vs The Flood Squad in Torneo Cibernetico (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
650. Icarus vs Deucalion in a Steel Cage Match (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” 12/6/14)
651. Hedi Lovelace vs Missile Assault Ant for the 2014 Young Lions Cup (Chikara “Tomorrow Never Dies” Pre-Show 12/6/14)
652. Washington Bullets vs Punch Drunk Loves (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” Pre-Show 2/21/15)
653. Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
654. Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
655. Delirious vs Matt Sydal (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
656. Kyle O’Reilly vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
657. ACH vs Moose (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
658. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson vs Cedric Alexander vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
659. Bobby Fish vs AJ Styles (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
669. The Briscoes vs The Kingdom in a 2 out of 3 Falls Armageddon Match (ROH “Ring Warriors Tour: Atlanta” 2/21/15)
670. Roman Reigns vs Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Extreme Rules 2015)
671. ACH vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
672. War Machine vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling 5/16/15)
673. Eddie Edwards vs Austin Aries (ROH “International Challenge” 12/22/06)
674. Eddie Edwards vs Jigsaw (ROH “Bedlam in Beantown” 4/11/08)
675. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong (ROH “Death Before Dishonor VI” 8/2/8)
676. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a Tables Match (ROH on HDNET [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 1[/URL] )
677. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
678. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
679. Rusev vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
680. Ryback vs Bad News Barrett (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
681. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
682. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
683. John Cena vs Zack Ryder for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
684. Tamina vs Paige (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
685. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons, Prime Time Players, The Ascension, Los Matadores, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/25/15)
686. Gentlemen’s Club vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
687. Osirian Portal vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
688. Da Hit Squad vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
689. Brian Cage vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
690. Young Bucks vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
691. Team Tremendous vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
692. Stockade vs Matt Tremont in a Bull Rope Match (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
693. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Milk Chocolate vs Garden State Gods vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
694. Young Bucks vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling “Tournament for Tomorrow III”)
695. Johnny Mundo vs Aero Star (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
696. Prince Puma vs Hernandez for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
697. Mil Muertes vs Fenix in a Deathmatch (Lucha Underground 5/27/15)
698. Emma vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
699. Blake & Murphy vs Elias Samson & Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
700. Tye Dillinger vs Finn Balor (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
701. Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 5/27/15)
702. Michael Elgin vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
703. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 5/23/15)
704. The Wrecking Crew vs The Throwbacks, Jervis Cottonbelly, Princess Kimber Lee & Shynron (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
705. Nokken vs Ophidian (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
706. N_R_G vs Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
707. Ultramantis Black vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
708. Jakob Hammermeier, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant vs The Colony (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
709. Kevin Condron vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
710. Hallowicked & Frightmare vs The Batiri (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
711. Icarus vs Chuck Taylor for the Grand Championship (Chikara “A New Start” 1/25/15)
712. The Wolves vs Dirty Heels in Match #1 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (Impact Wrestling 5/15/15)
713. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs The Prime Time Players vs Los Matadores in an Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
714. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Naomi for the Divas Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
715. John Cena vs Kevin Owens (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
716. Bo Dallas vs Neville (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
717. Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett vs R-Truth in an Elimination Chamber Match for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
718. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)
719. JT Dunn vs Austin Aries (Five Burough Wrestling)
720. Brian Myers vs Tyson Dux (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
721. Tessa Blanchard & Social Network vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
722. Louis Lyndon vs Colt Cabana (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
723. Beaver Boys vs Cheech/Colin Delaney (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
724. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin for the Intense Division Championship (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
725. Dick Justice vs Candice LeRae vs Eric Ryan vs Joshua Singh vs Flip Kendrick vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
726. Tim Donst & Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
727. Chris Hero vs Eddie Kingston (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
728. Uhaa Nation vs Josh Alexander (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
729. Matt Cross & Zema Ion vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Prohibition (AIW “Charge It to the Underhills” )
730. Roman Reigns vs King Barrett (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/1/15)
731. The American Wolves vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH on HDNET Episode 15)
732. Eddie Edwards vs Bryan Danielson (ROH “A Cut Above” 4/24/09)
733. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. (Revolution Pro “Summer Sizzler 2014”)
734. KENTA vs Daisuke Sekimoto (Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/19/13)
735. Jack Evans vs Argenis (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
736. Angelico, Ivelisse & Son of Havoc vs Big Ryck, Daivari & Cage (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
737. Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star in a Submission Match (Lucha Underground 6/3/15)
738. Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
739. Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
740. The Vaudevillains vs Jacob Jordan & Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
741. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/3/15)
742. JT Dunn vs Silver Ant (JAPW)
743. KUSHIDA vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
744. Silas Young vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
745. Moose vs Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
746. The Briscoes vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling 5/30/15)
747. Prime Time Players vs Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
748. Ryback vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
749. Kevin Owens vs Zack Ryder for the NXT Championship (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
750. Neville vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
751. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/4/15)
752. Kevin Owens vs Neville for the NXT Championship (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
753. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
754. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
755. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
756. Seth Rollins vs J&J Security (WWE Raw 6/8/15)
757. The Addiction vs Kyle O’Reilly for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
758. Jushin Liger vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
759. Bob Evans vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
760. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Wrestling 6/6/15)
761. Chavo Guerrero vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
762. Desciples of Death vs Pimpinella Escarlata, Bengala & Mascarita Sagrada (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
763. Cage vs Hernandez vs Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 6/10/15)
764. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (Empire State Wrestling 4/4/15)
765. Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay (Rev Pro TV #8 )
766. Doom Patrol vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
767. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
768. Shynron vs AR Fox for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
769. Colt Cabana vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
770. Garden State Gods vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
771. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
772. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Brian Myers & Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
773. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
774. Team Tremendous vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
775. Mike Bennett vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
776. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole in a 3 out of 5 Falls Match (Beyond Wrestling “Ends Meet”)
777. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady & Carmella vs Blake, Murphy & Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
778. Charlotte vs KC Kassidy (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
779. Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens (WWE NXT 6/17/15)
780. The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
781. Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose vs Mark Briscoe (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
782. Roderick Strong vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
783. reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
784. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
785. Jay Lethal vs RD Evans for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
786. Christopher Daniels vs Adam Cole (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
787. Jay Briscoe vs ACH for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Glory by Honor XIII” 11/15/14)
788. War Machine vs Adam Page & Colby Corino (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
789. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
790. Tetsuya Naito & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Wrestling 6/13/15)
791. Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo in “One Show, One Match” for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 6/17/15)
792. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus vs Neville vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
793. Kevin Owens vs John Cena (WWE Money in the Bank 2015)
794. Mark Briscoe vs Donovon Dijak (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
795. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Matt Sydal & ACH (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
796. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
797. War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
798. Roderick Strong vs Moose vs Michael Elgin (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
799. The Kingdom vs The Bullet Club (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
800. The Addiction vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships in a No DQ Match (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
801. Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal for both the ROH World & ROH Television Championships (ROH Best in the World 2015 6/19/15)
802. Silas Young vs Davey Richards (Weekend Warriors Test Shoot)
803. Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous (PWG DDT4 2015)
804. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
805. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal (PWG DDT4 2015)
806. World’s Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
807. Monster Mafia vs The Beaver Boys for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
808. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2015)
809. TJ Perkins vs Johnny Gargano (PWG DDT4 2015)
810. Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero vs Brian Cage for the PWG World Championship (PWG DDT4 2015)
811. The Beaver Boys vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee for the PWG Tag Team Championships (PWG DDT4 2015)
812. Super Fly vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
813. Cage vs The Mack vs Aero Star vs Marty Martinez (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
814. Drago vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 6/24/15)
815. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
816. Michael Elgin vs Gedo (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
817. AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling 6/20/15)
818. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Jason Jordan & Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
819. The Hype Bros vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
820. Dana Brooke vs Cassie (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
821. Finn Balor vs Rhyno (WWE NXT 6/24/15)
822. Roderick Strong vs Arya Daivari (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
823. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
824. Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
825. RPG Vice vs The Decade (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
826. Matt Taven vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
827. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
828. ACH vs Samoa Joe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
829. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Jay Briscoe (ROH “Conquest Tour: Milwaukee” 3/13/15)
830. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 6/15/15)
831. Kurt Angle vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling “Destination X” 6/10/15)
832. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #2 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
833. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)
834. Togi Makabe vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
835. Katsuyori Shibata vs Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
836. The Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
837. Baron Corbin vs ? (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
838. Emma vs Carmella (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
839. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
840. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens & Rhyno (WWE NXT 7/1/15)
841. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Match #3 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 6/3/15)
842. The Wolves vs The Dirty Heels in Full Metal Mayhem, Match #4 of a Best of 5 Series for the TNA Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 5/29/15)
843. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 6/18/15)
844. Chris Jericho vs Neville (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
845. Nikki Bella vs Paige vs Tamina Snuka for the Divas Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
846. Brock Lesnar vs Kofi Kingston (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
847. Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT Championship (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
848. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs King Barrett & Kane (WWE “Beast in the East” 7/4/15)
849. Texano vs Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
850. Drago vs Hernandez (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
851. Marty “The Moth” Martinez vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
852. Prince Puma vs Chavo Guerrero in a No DQ Match for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 7/1/15)
853. J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
854. ACH vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
855. Roderick Strong vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
856. Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton in a No DQ Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
857. Beer City Bruiser vs Cheeseburger (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
858. Jay Briscoe vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
859. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice in a Proving Ground Instant Reward Match (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
860. reDRagon vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
861. Samoa Joe vs Michael Elgin (ROH “Conquest Tour: Chicago” 3/14/15)
862. Joey Ryan vs Tommaso Ciampa (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
863. Chris Mordetsky’s Full-Nelson Challenge (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
864. Matt Striker & Gangrel vs Sean Waltman & Rikishi (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
865. Adam Pearce vs Bob Holly (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
866. Mike Bennett vs Lance Storm (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
867. Mil Mascaras vs Aaron Aguilera (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
868. Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Tommy Dreamer in a Triple Threat Extreme TLC Match (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
869. Bad Influence vs The Young Bucks (“House of Hardcore VI” 6/14/14)
870. Cage vs The Mack (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
871. Mil Muertes vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
872. Alberto El Patron, Sexy Star, Drago & Aero Star vs Johnny Mundo, Super Fly, Hernandez & Jack Evans (Lucha Underground 7/8/15)
873. Dave Cole vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
874. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy vs John Silver & Ryan Galleone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
875. Matt Cross vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
876. Matt Tremont vs Rickey Shane Page in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
877. The Hooligans vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
878. Shynron vs Fire Ant (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
879. Silver Ant vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
880. Pinkie Sanchez, Jaka & EYFBO vs Frankie the Mobster, Buxx Belmar & Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
881. Kimber Lee vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
882. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling “Hit and Run”)
883. Sasha Banks & Charlotte vs Emma & Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
884. Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
885. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (WWE NXT 7/8/15)
886. Fire Ant vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
887. The Osirian Portal vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Prakash Sabar (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
888. Max Smashmaster vs Shynron (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
889. Drew Gulak vs Ashley Remington (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
890. Los Ice Creams vs Old Fashioned (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
891. Blaster McMassive vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
892. Jenny Rose vs Princess Kimberlee
893. N_R_G vs Flying Francis (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
894. Argus, Osirian Portal, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, Shane Storm, Princess Kimberlee, Dasher Hatfield, Old Fashioned & Mr. Touchdown vs Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster, Oleg the Usurper, The Bloc Party, Los Ice Creams, Shayne Hawke, Missile Assault Ant & Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara “National Pro Wrestling Day 2015” 2/8/15)
895. Takaaki Watanabe vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
896. The Kingdom vs reDRagon & Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling 7/8/15)
897. Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen in a Boston Street Fight (ROH “Final Countdown Tour: Boston” 9/25/09)
898. The American Wolves vs The Young Bucks (ROH on HDNET #4 6)
899. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH on HDNET Episode 55)
900. John Cena vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 6/29/15)
901. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Steve Cutler & Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
902. Samoa Joe vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
903. Blake & Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
904. Sasha Banks vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/15/15)
905. Bengala vs DelAvar Daivari (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
906. King Cuerno vs Killshot (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
907. Sexy Star vs Super Fly (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
908. Sexy Star vs Marty “The Moth” Martinez (Lucha Underground 7/15/15)
909. Matt Sydal vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
910. Silas Young vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
911. Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling 7/15/15)
912. Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
913. Kota Ibushi vs DOC Gallows (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
914. ACH vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
915.Michael Elgin vs Frankie Kazarian (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
916. Moose vs Cedric Alexander vs Caprice Coleman vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Sydal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
917. BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs in a No DQ Match (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
918. Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
919.reDRagon vs The Kingdom for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Supercard of Honor IX" 3/27/15)
920. Team Pazuzu vs New York's Finest (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
921. Ryan Galeone vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
922. Brian Fury vs "Hot Sauce" Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
923. R-Truth vs King Barrett (WWE Battleground 2015 Kick-Off)
924. Sheamus vs Randy Orton (WWE Battleground 2015)
925. Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston & Big E for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 2015)
926. Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns (WWE Battleground 2015)
927. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella (WWE Battleground 2015)
928. John Cena vs Kevin Owens for the United States Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
929. Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Battleground 2015)
930. Kazuchika Okada vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 3/5/15)
931. Matt Tremont vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
932. Alberto El Patron & Matt Hardy vs The Young Bucks (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
933. Matt Taven vs AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal for the Northeast Wrestling Championship (Northeast Wrestling "19th Anniversary Spectacular" 11/14/14)
934. AJ Styles vs Warbeard Hanson (Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XIX" 3/6/15)
935. "Dr. Death" Steve Williams & Terry Gordy vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Clash of the Champions XIX 6/16/92)
936. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Team TREMENDOUS (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
937. M1nute Men Squad vs Garden State Gods Squad (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
938. Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs Eddie Kingston & David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
939. Shynron vs AR Fox in a Ladder Match for the CLL World Title (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
940. Chris Dickinson vs Kimber Lee in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "King of Arts")
941. Eva Marie vs Cassie (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
942. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
943. Samoa Joe vs Mike Rallis (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
945. Bayley vs Emma (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
946. The Vaudevillains vs Sawyer Fulton & Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/23/15)
947. Johnny Mundo vs Texano (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
948. The Mack vs Cage (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
949. Battle Royale for Aztec Medallion (Lucha Underground 7/23/15)
950. The Briscoes, Roderick Strong & ODB vs The House of Truth (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 00)
951. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
952. Cedric Alexander vs Moose (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
953. The Briscoes vs RPG Vice (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
954. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
955. Adam Page vs ACH in a No DQ Match (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
956. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
957. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Death Before Dishonor XIII" 7/24/15)
958. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
959. Adam Rose vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
960. Kevin Owens vs Rusev (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
961. The Bella Twins vs Naomi & Sasha Banks (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
962. Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (WWE Smackdown 7/23/15)
963. Delirious vs Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
964.KUSHIDA vs Roderick Strong (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
965. Jay Lethal vs Takaaaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
966. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
967. Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
968. reDRagon vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
969. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
970. The Briscoes vs Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 1" 5/12/15)
971. J. Diesel vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" BONUS 5/13/15)
972. Big Show vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
973. Neville vs Fandango (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
974. Sasha Banks vs Paige (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
975. Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
976. John Cena vs Seth Rollins for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 7/27/15)
977. Takaaki Watanabe vs Adam Page (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
978. Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
979. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
980. Jushin Liger vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
981. Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
982. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs The Addiction (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
983. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
984. The Young Bucks & AJ Styles vs The Kingdom (ROH "War of the Worlds 2015: Night 2" 5/13/15)
985. The Mack vs Cage in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
986. Son of Havoc, Angelico & Ivelisse vs Desciples of Death for the Trios Championships (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
987. Drago vs Hernandez in a Believers Backlash Match (Lucha Underground 7/29/15)
988. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
989. Baron Corbin vs Jesse Sorensen (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
990. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs Elias Samson & Levis Valenzuela Jr (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
991. Dana Brooke vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
992. Kevin Owens vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
993. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
994. The Kingdom vs Corey Hollis & Jonathan Gresham (WWE NXT 7/29/15)
995. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle vs Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
996. ACH vs Bobby Fish (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #2 01)
997. Taeler Hendrix, Marti Belle & Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Team Barely Legal & Veda Scott (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
998. Brian Myers vs Cliff Compton (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
999. Dennis Stamp, Grado & Dick Justice vs Gregory Iron and The Iron Curtain (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1000. Chris Sabin vs Colt Cabana (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1001. The Forgotten vs The Batiri vs The Beaver Boys vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1002. Davey Vega vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Ryan vs Tyson Dux for the Intense Title (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1003. Candice LeRae vs Joshua Singh vs Tyler Thomas vs Alessandro Del Bruno vs Abe Jackson vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1004. Ethan Carter III, Zema Ion & Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels & Josh Prohibition (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1005. Rickey Shane Page vs Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "I Choo-Choo-Choose You" 2/20/15)
1006. Chris Hero vs Biff Busick (2CW)
1007.Seth Rollins vs Neville for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1008. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs The Bella Twins (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1009. Rusev vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1010. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1011. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/3/15)
1012. Jakob Hammermeir & Pinkie Sanchez vs Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1013. Argus vs Hallowicked (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1014. Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown & Icarus (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1015. Chuck Taylor vs Trevor Lee (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1016. UltraMantis Black, The Batiri & Oleg the Usurper vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1017. Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1018. Devastation Corporation vs Osirian Portal for the Campeonatos de Parejas (Chikara "Out on a Limb" 37/15)
1019. Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1020. Vampiro vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1021. Gift of the Gods 7-Way Match (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1022. Blue Demon Jr. vs Texano (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1023. Prince Puma vs Mil Muertes for the Lucha Underground Championship (Lucha Underground 8/5/15)
1024. Mandy Leon vs Santana Garrett (Queens of Combat 5)
1025. Hania the Huntress vs Tessa Blanchard (Queens of Combat 5)
1026. Donovan Dijak vs Dalton Castle (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One" Bonus 5/15/15)
1027. Silas Young & Takkaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1028. Chris Sabin vs Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1029. The Kingdom vs Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1030. Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1031.Roppongi Vice vs The Addiction vs The Decade (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1032. ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1033. Jay Lethal vs Tetsuya Naito for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1034. ROH All-Stars vs The Bullet Club (ROH "Global Wars 2015:Night One"5/15/15)
1035. War Machine vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1036. Cedric Alexander vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1037. Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1038. Future Shock vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode 203)
1039. Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1040.Monster Mafia vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1041. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1042. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey for the PWG World Championship (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1043. Brian Cage vs John Silver (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1044. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1045. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation" 6/26/15)
1046. Tommy End vs Caleb Konley vs Aaron Williams (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1047. Jonathan Gresham vs Tracy Williams vs Trevor Lee (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1048. CJP vs Joey Janela vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1049. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1050. Conor Claxton vs Devon Moore in an Ultraviolent Scaffold Match (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1051. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1052. Mike Bailey vs CJP (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1053. OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1054. Mike Bailey vs Jonathan Gresham (CZW "Best of the Best 14" 4/11/15)
1055. Tye Dillinger vs Solomon Crowe (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1056. Baron Corbin vs Axel Tischer (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1057. Finn Balor vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1058. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/12/15)
1059. Ron Garvin vs Ric Flair in a Steel Cage Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Starrcade 11/26/87)
1060. Barry Windham vs Dusty Rhodes for the United States Championship (NWA Great American Bash 7/10/88)
1061. Road Warriors vs Dusty Rhodes & Sting for the World Tag Team Championships (Starrcade 12/26/88)
1062. ACH vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. War Machine vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1063. Adam Page vs ? (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1064. The Kingdom vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 204)
1065. Lei'D Tapa vs Awesome Kong (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1066. Bobby Lashley vs Jessie Godderz (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1067. The Wolves vs Trevor Lee & Brian Myers (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1068. Sonay Dutt vs Tigre Uno (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1069. Chris Mordetzky vs PJ Black vs Eric Young vs Robbie E vs Bobby Lashley for the King of the Mountain Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/12/15)
1070. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89)
1071. Lex Luger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1072. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz (AAA Triplemania 2015)
1073. Jon Moxley vs Sugar Dunkerton (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1074. Sami Callihan vs Frightmare (2010 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 12/4/10)
1075. John Silver vs Jake Manning ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1076. Chuck Taylor vs Colt Cabana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1077. The Scene vs Cheech Hernandez & Mike Cruz ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1078. Jon Davis vs Tommy Taylor ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1079. Bobby Fish vs AR Fox ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1080. Sara Del Rey vs Santana ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1081. Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese vs Alex Reynolds vs Lince Dorado ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1082. El Generico vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 14" 6/28/12)
1083. Team 3D vs The Young Bucks for the 2CW Tag Team Championships (2CW)
1084. Ric Flair vs Sting for the World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1085. Lex Luger vs Barry Windham for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in a Steel Cage Match (WCW Great American Bash 7/14/91)
1086. Jushin Liger vs Brian Pillman for the WCW Light Heavyweight Championship (WCW Superbrawl II 2/29/92)
1087. Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance in War Games (WCW Wrestlewar 5/17/92)
1088. The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Jobbers (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1089. Samoa Joe vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1090. Blake & Murphy vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 8/19/15)
1091. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1092. Will Ferrara vs Moose (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1093. The Young Bucks vs RPG Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1094. Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1095. Blake & Murphy vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1096. Tye Dillinger vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1097. Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1098. Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1099. Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: Brooklyn" 8/22/15)
1100. Bram vs Mr. Anderson in an Open Mic Challenge (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1101. Gail Kim vs The Dollhouse in Six Sides of Steel (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1102. Drew Galloway vs Eli Drake in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1103. Matt Hardy vs Tyrus (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1104. Ethan Carter III vs PJ Black for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/19/15)
1105. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1106. Prime Time Players vs The New Day vs Los Matadores vs Lucha Dragons for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1107. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1108. Neville & Stephen Amell vs Stardust & King Barrett (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1109. Ryback vs The Miz vs Big Show for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1110. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1111. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1112. Team Bella vs PCB vs Team BAD (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1113. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1114. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 8/23/15)
1115.Team Tremendous vs World's Cutest Tag Team (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1116. Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1117. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1118. Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1119. Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1120. Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1121. The Young Bucks vs Angelico & Jack Evans for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Threemendous IV" 7/24/15)
1122. Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan vs Tyler Thomas vs Tyson Dux vs Nikki Storm vs Tracy Williams (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1123. Jasmin vs Alexia Nicole (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1124. The Forgotten vs To Infinity and Beyond for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1125. Davey Vega vs Chris Sabin vs Candice LeRae vs Louis Lyndon for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1126. Raymond Rowe vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1127. Rickey Shane Page vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1128. The Tenth Annual Gauntlet for the Gold Match (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 10" 3/20/15)
1129. Enzo Amore, Colin Cassidy & The Hype Bros vs Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1130. Eva Marie vs Carmella (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1131. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1132. Emma vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte vs Dana Brooke (WWE NXT 8/26/15)
1133. The Steiner Brothers & Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko, Cactus Jack & 2 Cold Scorpio (ECW Hardcore TV 8/22/95)
1134. Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Killer Elite Squad for the NWA World Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1135. Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW on AXS TV 6/5/15)
1136. Dudley Boys vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1137. Neville vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1138. The Bella Twins vs Charlotte & Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1139. Ryback & Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev & Big Show (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1140. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 8/27/15)
1141. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs The Beaver Boys (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1142. Brian Myers vs Louis Lyndon vs Tommy Mercer vs Eric Ryan (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1143. Ethan Carter III vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1144. To Infinity and Beyond vs The Young Bucks for the AIW Tag Team Titles (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1145. Chris Sabin vs Tyler Thomas vs Joshua Singh vs Alex Daniels vs Alesandro del Bruno vs Jerry (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1146. Davey Vega vs Flip Kendrick for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1147. Athena vs Veda Scott vs Candice LeRae vs Mickie James for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1148. Raymond Rowe vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1149. Rickey Shane Page, Ethan Page & Dick Justice vs Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer (AIW "Make em Say Uhh!|" 4/24/15)
1150. Swords of Essex vs Inner City Machine Guns for the Undisputed British Tag Team Championships (Revolution Pro "High Stakes 2014")
1151. The Briscoes vs The Bloodbound Warriors (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1152. Roderick Strong vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1153. The Addiction vs Future Shock for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 205)
1154. Rhyno & Baron Corbin vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1155. Alexa Bliss vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1156. Apollo Crews vs Martin Stone (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1157. Billie Kay vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1158. Neville & Solomon Crowe vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE NXT 9/2/15)
1159. The Batiri vs Pinkie Sanchez & Jakoc Hammermeir (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1160. Volgar vs Ultrmantis Black (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1161. N_R_G vs The Throwbacks vs Prakash Sabar & Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1162. Icarus vs Nokken for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1163. The Wrecking Crew vs Princess Kimber Lee, Jervis Cottonbelly & Los Ice Creams (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1164. Hallowicked vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1165. Ophidian, Shynron & Argus vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara"Altar Egos" 3/8/15)
1166. Cactus Jack vs Vader in a Texas Death Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/24/93)
1167. Steve Austin vs Ricky Steamboat for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 7/17/94)
1168. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair in a Career vs Career Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/23/94)
1169. Louis Lyndon vs Tyler Thomas (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1170. Matt Cross vs Josh Singh (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1171. Dick Justice vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One" )
1172. Heidi Lovelace vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1173.DJ Z vs Alex Daniels (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1174. Flip Kendrick vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1175. BJ Whitmer vs Doug Gilbert (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1176. Cedric Alexander vs Colin Delaney (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1177. Eric Ryan vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1178. Tracy Williams vs Little Guido (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1179. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Cheech (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1180. Raymond Rowe vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day One")
1181. Joey Janela vs Steve Scott (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1182. Monsta Mack vs Chris Dickinson (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1183. Crime Time vs Da Playas Club (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1184. Necro Butcher & The Hooligans vs The Viking War Party (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1185. Bandido Jr. vs BLK Jeez vs Marc Quen vs Lucky 13 vs Mikey Webb for the JAPW Light Heavyweight Championship (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1186. Samoa Joe vs Chris Hero (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1187. AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1188. Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Sabin & Teddy Hart (JAPW "18th Anniversary Show" 11/15/14)
1189. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1190. Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1191. Cheeseburger vs Bob Evans (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1192. Jay Lethal vs Hanson for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 206)
1193. Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma vs Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1194. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Bad Luck Fale for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship (NJPW on AXS TV 6/12/15)
1195. Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
1196. PJ Black vs AJ Styles (House of Glory "High Intensity 4")
1197. Carmella vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1198. Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze & Bull Dempsey 
1199. Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1200. Lucha Dragons vs Samoa Joe & Finn Balor (WWE NXT 9/9/15)
1201. Sting, Randy Savage & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/7/96)
1202. Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage in a Street Fight (WCW "Spring Stampede" 4/6/97)
1203. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1204. DJ Z vs Cedric Alexander (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1205. Tracy Williams vs Athena (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1206. Raymond Rowe vs Nick Gage (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two")
1207. BJ Whitmer vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1208. Louis Lyndon vs 2 Cold Scorpio (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1209. Johnny Gargano vs Samoa Joe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1210. Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1211.DJ Z vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1212. Raymond Rowe vs Tracy Williams (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1213. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1214. To Infinity & Beyond vs Little Guido & Tracy Smothers for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1215. Josh Prohibition vs Louis Lyndon vs Raymond Rowe (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Day Two" )
1216. The Singh Warriors vs The Iron Curtain (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1217. Veda Scott vs Athena for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1218. Davey Vega vs BJ Whitmer for the AIW Intense Title (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1219. Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page in an I Quit Match (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1220. To Infinity & Beyond vs Hot Sauce Entertainment for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1221. Candice LeRae vs Cedric Alexander vs ACH vs Tyler Thomas vs Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1222. Tim Donst vs Nick Gage (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1223. Josh Alexander vs Rickey Shane Page for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1224. The Dudes on TV vs Team AIW in a Cleveland Street Fight (AIW "Absolution X" 7/10/15)
1225. The Addiction vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1226. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode 207)
1227. J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1228. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1229. War Machine vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode 208)
1230. Jay Lethal vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1231. Dalton Castle vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1232. The Briscoes vs The All Night Express (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1233. Cedric Alexander vs Moose in a No DQ Match (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1234. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1235. The Addiction vs The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1236. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1237. Jay Lethal vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza 7" 9/18/15)
1238. Ryback vs Kevin Owens for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1239. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1240. The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1241. Nikki Bella vs Charlotte for the Divas Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1244. The Wyatt Family vs Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1245. Seth Rollins vs John Cena for the United States Championship (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/20/15)
1246. Seth Rollins vs Sting for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
1247. Tye Dillinger vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1248. Solomon Crowe vs Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1249. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano vs Baron Corbin & Rhino (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1250. Bayley vs Sara Dobson (WWE NXT 9/16/15)
1251. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1252. Orange Cassidy vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1253. Alex Reynolds vs Ryan Galeone (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1254. Gran Akuma vs Dave Cole vs Fluffy vs Buxx Belmar for the ISW Other Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1255. Steve Corino vs Matt Tremont (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1256. Kimber Lee vs Pinkie Sanchez (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1257. The Colony vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1258. Donovan Dijak vs Jack Conner (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1259. Moose & Black Baron vs Worst Case Scenario (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1260. JT Dunn vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Scorned")
1261. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1262. Caprice Coleman vs ACH (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09)
1263. The Briscoes & Hirooko Goto vs Roppongi Vice & Kazuchika Okada (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 09
1264. Carmella vs Eva Marie (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1265. Tyler Breeze vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1266. The Vaudevilains vs Blake & Murphy for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/23/15)
1267. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/26/97)
1268. Bret Hart vs "Macho Man" Randy Savage (WCW "Slamboree" 5/17/98)
1269. Chris Jericoho vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW "Hog Wild" 1998)
1270. Goldberg vs DDP for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Halloween Havoc" 10/25/98)
1271. Ultramantis Black vs Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1272. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1273. Jaka, Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster vs Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1274. Chuck Taylor & Swamp Monster vs The Batiri (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1275. Soldier Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1276. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage (Chikara "For British Eyes Only" 4/3/15)
1277. Mandy Leon vs Deonna Purazzo (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1278. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1279. Amasis vs Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1280. The Gentleman's Club vs The Arcane Horde (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1281. Silver Ant vs Jaka (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1282. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1283. Devastation Corporation, Hallowicked & Frightmar vs The Colony & N_R_G (Chikara "Let 'Em Eat Cake" 4/4/15)
1284. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1285. Apollo Crews vs Johnny Gargano (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1286. Emma & Dana Brooke vs Billie Kay & Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1287. Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/30/15)
1288. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 31)
1289. James Raideen vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 31)
1290. The Juicy Product & Jesus de Leon vs Los Ben Dejos & Linnce Dorado (EVOLVE 31)
1291. Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal (EVOLVE 31)
1292. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 31)
1293. Chris Hero vs Drew Galloway for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 31)
1294. Matt Sydal vs KUSHIDA (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1295. Moose vs Will Ferrara vs Adam Page vs Watanabe (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1296. Adam Cole vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 10)
1297. Los Ice Creams vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & Prakash Sabar vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak vs Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1298. Mark Andrews vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1299. Frightmare & Blind Rage vs Fire Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1300. Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown & Icarus vs The Batiri & Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1301. Worker Ant vs Soldier Ant (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1302. The Devastation Corporation vs N_R_G for the Campeones des Parejas (Chikara "Pier Pressure" 4/5/15)
1303. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Nese for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1304. Drew Gulak vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 32)
1305. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 32)
1306. Johnny Gargano vs Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 32)
1307. Chris Hero vs Rich Swann (EVOLVE 32)
1308. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 32)
1309. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1310. Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1311. Dana Brooke vs Asuka (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1312. Apollo Crews vs Tyler Breeze (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1313. Samoa Joe & Finn Balor vs Rhyno & Baron Corbin (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1314. Bayley vs Sasha Banks in a 30 Minute Iron Man Match for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE "NXT Takeover: Respect" 10/7/15)
1315. Will Ospreay vs Rocky Romero for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro TV #2 )
1316. Josh Bodom vs Will Ospreay vs Rich Swann for the British Cruiserweight Championship (Revolution Pro "Okada vs Aries" 10/19/14)
1317. Anthony Nese vs Lince Dorado (EVOLVE 33)
1318. Caleb Konley vs Chris Hero (EVOLVE 33)
1319. Timothy Thatcher vs James Raideen (EVOLVE 33)
1320. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick (EVOLVE 33)
1321. Drew Galloway vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 33)
1322. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 33)
1323. Juan Francisco de Coronado, Prakash Sabar & Mr. Azerbaijan vs Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Amasis (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1324. Blind Rage vs Ultramantis Black (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1325. Dasher Hatfield, Hype Rockwell & Kodama vs Mr. Touchdown, Race Jaxon & Obariyon (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1326. Oleg the Usurper vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1327. Blaster McMassive, Max Smashmaster & Jaka vs Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Swamp Monster (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1328. Icarus vs Hallowicked for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Afternoon Delight" 4/6/15)
1329. The Briscoes vs The Time Splitters (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1330. Kazuchika Okada vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 11)
1331. Randy Orton & Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus & Rusev (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1332. Neville vs Stardust (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1333. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1334. Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Live at Madison Square Garden 10/3/15)
1335. KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Junors XXII Finals)
1336. Matt Sydal, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Kenny Omega, Karl Anderson & DOC Gallows (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1337. reDRagon vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW "Destruction in Kobe" 9/27/15)
1338. The American Wolves vs Colt Cabana & El Generico (ROH "Salvation" 7/24/10)
1339. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli in a 30-Minute Iron Man Match (WXW "100" 2/7/09)
1340. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Bryan Danielson (WXW "16 Carat Gold 2009: Day 2" 3/7/09)
1341. Zack Sabre Jr. vs TJP for the WXW World Lightweight Championship (WXW "The Vision" 3/13/10)
1342. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Mascara Dorado vs Jay White, Juice Robinson, David Finlay, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu (NJPW "King of Pro Wrestling" 10/12/15)
1343. Aero Star vs Brian Cage (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1344. Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1345. Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1346. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs Jack Evans & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1347. Trent? vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1348. Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1349. Fenix vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1350. Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks vs Tommy End, Marty Scurrl & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage One" 8/28/15)
1351. Gregory Iron vs Annie Social (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1352. To Infinity & Beyond vs Sugar & Spice for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1353. Ethan Page vs Allysin Kay (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1354. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1355. Athena vs LuFisto for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1356. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1357. Nia Jax vs Evie (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1358. #1 Contenders Battle Royale (WWE NXT 10/14/15)
1359. Marty Scurrl vs Rich Swann (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1360. Angelico vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1361. Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1362. Aero Star & Fenix vs Pentagon Jr & Drago (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1363. Tommy End vs Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1364. Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1365. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1366. Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee in Guerilla Warfare (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Stage Two" 8/29/15)
1367. Brian Cage vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1368. Biff Busick vs Chris Hero (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1369. Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1370. Pentagon Jr. vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1371. Mike Bailey vs Tommy End (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1372. Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1373. Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fenix & Angelico (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1374. Chris Hero vs Jack Evans (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1375. Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1376. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Marty Scurrl (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1377. Mark Andrews, Tommaso Ciampa, Drago, Andrew Everett & Timothy Thatcher vs Chuck Taylor, Trent?, Aero Star, Drew Galloway & Drew Gulak (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1378. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey (PWG "Battle of Los Angeles 2015: Final Stage" 8/30/15)
1379. ACH vs Matt Sydal (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1380. Beer City Bruiser & Silas Young vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1381. Jay Lethal vs Takkaki Watanabe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 12)
1382. Asuka vs Billie Kay (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1383. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1384. James Storm vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1385. Peyton Royce vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1386. Rhyno vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 10/21/15)
1387. Louis Lyndon vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1388. Eddie Kingston vs Mia Yim (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1389. Mad Man Pondo vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson in a No DQ Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1390. Rickey Shane Page vs Veda Scott in a Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2" 8/14/15)
1391. Eddie Edwards vs Tyler Black (ROH "Champions Challenge" 8/27/10)
1392. The Addiction vs The All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1393. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Page in a No Holds Barred Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 13)
1394. Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1395. Paige vs Nikki Bella (WWE Smackdown 10/22/15)
1396. Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1397. Undertaker & Nathan Jones vs A-Train & Big Show (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1398. Victoria vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz for the Women's Championship (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1399. Team Angle vs Los Guerreros vs Chris Benoit & Rhyno for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemani XIX 3/30/03)
1400. Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1401. Kevin Owens vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1402. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1403. Team Bella vs Team PCB (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1404. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1405. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens (WWE Raw 10/26/15)
1406. Emma vs Shazza (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1407. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1408. Nia Jax vs Kay Lee Ray (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1409. Tyler Breeze vs Samoa Joe (WWE NXT 10/28/15)
1410. Moose vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1411. Cedric Alexander vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1412. reDRagon & Michael Elgin vs The Kingdom (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 14)
1413. Angelico vs Matt Cross vs Fenix vs Seiya Sanada (The Crash 2015)
1414. Jonathan Gresham vs Shaheem Ali (ROH Future of Honor Youtube Match)
1415. Takaaki Watanabe vs Donovan Dijak (ROH Internet Exclusive)
1416. Nation of Intoxication vs Team Pazuzu (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1417. Tracy Williams vs Conor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1418. Symbiote vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1419. Garden State Gods vs Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1420.Heidi Lovelace vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1421. Nick Gage vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1422. War Machine vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1423. The Hooligans vs Tabarnak de Team (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1424. Eddie Kingston vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1425. The Young Bucks vs Ninjas with Altitude (Beyond Wrestling "When Satan Rules His World")
1426. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Pinkie Sanchez & Soldier Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1427. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1428. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1429. Lucha Dragons vs King Barrett & Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1430. Paige vs Sasha Banks vs Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1431. Roman Reigns, The Usos, Dean Ambrose & Ryback vs Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens & The New Day (WWE Raw 11/2/15)
1432. Asuke vs Cameron (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1433. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1434. Eva Marie vs Marley (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1435. Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/4/15)
1436. Leah Von Dutch vs "Crazy" Mary Dobson (ROH "Women of Honor Wednesday" Match)
1437. The Young Bucks vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1438. The Young Bucks vs The Boys (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1439. Roderick Strong vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1440. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 15)
1441. Alberto Del Rio vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1442. The Usos vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1443. Princess Kimber Lee & Los Ice Creams vs Nokken, Soldier Ant & Jakob Hammermeir (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1444. Dasher Hatfield vs Volgar (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1445. Chuck Taylor vs Proletariar Boar of Moldova (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1446. Ashley Remington vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1447. Eddie Kingston, Shynron & Argus vs Hallowicked, Frightmare & Silver Ant (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1448. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Amasis (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1449. Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka vs Ultramantis Black, Oleg the Usurper & Obariyon (Chikara "Spring Breakout" 5/2/15)
1450. The Wyatt Family vs Lucha Dragons & Primetime Players (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1451. King Barrett vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1452. Natalya vs Tamina (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1453. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Smackdown 11/5/15)
1454. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (ROH "Glory by Honor" 10/5/02)
1455. Tyler Thomas vs Alex Daniels (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1456.Dick Justice vs Nightmare Freddy (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1457. Eddie Kingston vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1458. To Infinity & Beyond vs Colt Cabana & Chuck Taylor for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1459. Davey Vega vs Frankie Finn vs Joshua Singh vs Gregory Iron vs Flip Kendrick vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1460. Hot Sauce Entertainment vs Nation of Intoxication (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1461. Athena vs Candice LeRae for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1462. Athena vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1463. Bob Holly vs Tim Donst (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1464. Rickey Shane Page vs Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Faith No More" 9/11/15)
1465. Pete Dunne vs Mark Andrews (Attack! Pro Wresling)
1466. El Ligero vs Rich Swann (TIDAL Wrestling)
1467. Roderick Strong vs Will Ospreay (Southside Wrestling Entertainment)
1468. Kay Lee Ray vs Addy Star vs Chardonnay (Empress Pro Wrestling)
1469. Jimmy Havoc vs Sammy Smooth (IPW:UK "Future 8")
1470. Adam Cole vs Dave Mastiff (Preston City Wrestling "Supershow of Honor: Night One")
1471. Big Daddy Walter & Hot & Spicy vs Cerebrus (Westside Xtreme Wrestling)
1472. The Hunter Brothers vs The American Wolves (Fight Club Pro)
1473. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tommaso Ciampa (PROGRESS Wrestling)
1474. Shingo Takagi vs Masaaki Mochizuki for the Open the Dream Gate Championship (Dragon Gate "The Gate of Destiny" 11/1/15)
1475. Samoa Joe vs DIJAK (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1476. Big Show vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1477. Kevin Owens vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1478. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1479. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1480. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1481. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/9/15)
1482. Braun Strowman vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1483. Neville vs King Barrett (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1484. Kalisto vs Ryback (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1485. Alberto Del Rio vs Stardust (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1486. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/12/15)
1487. Alexa Bliss, Blake & Murphy vs Bayley & The Hype Bros (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1488. Nia Jax vs Deonna (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1489. The Vaudevillains vs Dash & Dawson for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 11/11/15)
1490. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 3/8/15)
1491. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1492. Caprice Coleman vs Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1493. The Briscoes vs All Night Xpress (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 16)
1494. Death by Elbow vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1495. The Beaver Boys & Rex Lawless vs Ryan Galeone & Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1496. Eddie Edwards vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1497.The Kingdom vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1498. Shynron vs Kimber Lee for the CLL World Title Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1499. The Hooligans vs Matt Tremont & Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1500. Nick Gage vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1501. Da Hit Squad vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1502. Chris Dickinson vs Samoa Joe (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1503. Beyond Originals vs Crusade for Change in a War Games Match (Beyond Wrestling "The Real Thing")
1504. Kevin Owens vs Neville (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1505. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1506. Cesaro vs Roman Reigns (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1507. Alberto Del Rio vs Kalisto (WWE Raw 11/16/15)
1508. Nia Jax vs Carmella (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1509. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs The Ascension (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1510. Emma vs Mary-Kate (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1511. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs Corey Hollis & John Skyler (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1512. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/18/15)
1513. The Young Bucks vs Alberto El Patron & Rey Mysterio (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars IV" 9/1/15)
1514. War Machine vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1515. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Lee Davidson (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1516. The Kingdom vs The Addiction for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode 217)
1517. The Miz vs Cesaro (WWE Smackdown 11/19/15)
1518. The Dudley Boyz, Neville, Goldust & Titus O'Neil vs The Ascension, Stardust, Bo Dallas & The Miz (WWE Survivor Series Kickoff Show 11/22/15)
1519. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1520. Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1521. Ryback, The Usos & Luchas Dragons vs The New Day, Sheamus & King Barrett (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1522. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1523. Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1524. The Undertaker & Kane vs Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1525. Roman Reigns vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1526. Roman Reigns vs Sheamus for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Survivor Series 11/22/15)
1527. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs The Dudley Boyz (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1528. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1529. Neville vs Mark Henry (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1530. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1531. Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler vs Kevin Owens & Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1532. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/23/15)
1533. Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1534. Apollo Crews vs Jesse Sorenson (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1535. Bayley vs Eva Marie for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 11/25/15)
1536. The Kingdom vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1537. Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1538. Team Pazuzu vs Beyond Originals (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1539. David Starr vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1540. Da Hit Squad vs The Hooligans (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1541. Biff Busick vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1542. Death by Elbow vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1543. Nick Gage vs Stockade (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1544. Chris Dickinson & Heidi Lovelace vs Shynron & Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1545. Paul London vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling "Life Sucks and Then You Die" 6.28/15)
1546. Mike Bailey vs Danny Cannon (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1547. The Kingdom vs Biff Busick & Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1548. Da Hoodz vs Garden State Gods vs Symbiote vs Anthony Stone & Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1549. Johnny Gargano vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1550. Beaver Boys vs Ryan Galeone & Brian Myers (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1551. Matt Tremont vs Stockade in a Casket Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1552. AR Fox vs Tracy Williams (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1553. Best Friends vs Dan Barry & Dick Justice (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1554. Donovan Dijak vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1555. Team Pazuzu vs Shynron, Eddie Kingston, Nick Gage & Da Hit Squad (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1556. Kimber Lee vs Heidi Lovelace (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1557. Young Bucks vs Death by Elbow (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '15")
1558. Moose vs Dominick Carter (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1559. Moose & Michael Elgin vs J. Diesel & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1560. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 18)
1561. The Dudley Boyz vs Braun Strowman & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1562. Paige vs Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1563. Jack Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1564. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1565. Dean Ambrose vs Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 11/26/15)
1566. Eddie Edwards vs Colt Cabana (ROH "Tag Wars 2010" 8/28/10)
1567. Eddie Edwards vs Erick Stevens for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Fade to Black" 9/10/10)
1568. Amasis vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1569. Ophidian & Argus vs Fire Ant & Worker Ant (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1570. Kevin Condron vs Mr. Touchdown (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1571. Princess Kimber Lee vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1572. Dasher Hatfield vs Blaster McMassive (Chikara "Back to Skull" 5/23/15)
1573. Austin Aries vs Lashley (TNA Impact Wrestling 11/25/15)
1574. Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Walking on Pins and Needles" 3/13/10)
1575. Samoa Joe vs Warbeard Hanson (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1576. Cherry Bomb vs Tessa Blanchard for the WSU World Championship (WSU "Control" 7/11/15)
1577. Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars Tour" 7/18/15)
1578. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1579. Ryback vs Rusev (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1580. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz & Tommy Dreamer (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1581. The Lucha Dragons vs The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1582. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1583. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1584. The New Day & The League of Nations vs Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos (WWE Raw 11/30/15)
1585. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1586. James Storm vs Adam Rose 1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1588. Emma vs Liv Morgan 1587. The Vaudevillains vs Chad Gable & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1589. Nia Jax vs Blue Pants (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1590. Samoa Joe vs Tommaso Ciampa (WWE NXT 12/2/15)
1591. Will Ferrara vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 19)
1592. Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 19)
1593. The Kingdom vs War Machine & Dalton Castle (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 19)
1594. BJ Whitmer vs Americos (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1595. Will Ferrara vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1596. Dalton Castle vs The Romantic Touch (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1597. Jay Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1598. Keith Lee & Shane Taylor vs Ken Phoenix & Andy Dalton (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1599. Michael Elgin vs ACH (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1600. The Kingdom vs War Machine (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1601. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1602. The Kingdom vs Roderick Strong & War Machine (ROH "Road to Best in the World: Amarillo" 5/29/15)
1603. Danny Doring vs Stevie Richards (House of Hardcore 7)
1604. Brian Myers vs Christian York (House of Hardcore 7)
1605. Anthony Greene, Ben Ortiz & Vik Dalishus vs Team Tremendous & Guido Maritato (House of Hardcore 7)
1606. Eddie Kingston vs Eddie Edwards (House of Hardcore 7)
1607. Alex Reynolds vs Lance Anoai vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore 7)
1608. Killer Elite Squad vs Team 3D (House of Hardcore 7)
1609. Austin Aries vs Drew Galloway (House of Hardcore 7)
1610. Bobby Roode vs Tommy Dreamer in an Extreme Rules Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (House of Hardcore 7)
1611. The Young Bucks vs The Hardys (House of Hardcore 7)
1612. Tyler Breeze vs Neville (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1613. Brie Bella vs Becky Lynch (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1614. The New Day vs The Usos & Dean Ambrose (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1615. D-Von Dudley vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1616. Roman Reigns vs The League of Nations (WWE Smackdown 12/3/15)
1617. Chris Hero & Colt Cabana vs Killer Elite Squad (NOAH 4/19/15)
1618. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Corey Hollis & John Skyler (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1619. Asuke vs Deonna Purazzo (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1620. The Hype Bros vs Blake & Murphy (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1621. Bayley vs Peyton Royce (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1622. Samoa Joe & Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor & Apollo Crews (WWE NXT 12/9/15)
1623. The League of Nations vs Team Extreme vs The Wyatt Family vs Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1624. Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1625. Lucha Dragons vs Big E & Kofi Kingston (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1626. Jack Swagger vs Stardust (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1627. Braun Strowman vs Tommy Dreamer (WWE Raw 12/7/15)
1628. Alberto Del Rio vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1629. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyler Breeze (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1630. Lucha Dragons vs Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1631. Ryback vs The Ascension (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1632. Becky Lynch vs Paige (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1633. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & The Usos vs The League of Nations (WWE Smackdown 12/10/15)
1634. Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser vs reDRagon (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 20)
1635. Roderick Strong vs Samson Walker for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 20)
1636. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 20)
1637. JT Dunn & Kimber Lee vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1638. Nick Gage vs Sugar Dunkerton (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1639. Shynron vs David Starr vs Stockade vs Tracy Williams vs Eric Corvis vs Johnny Cockstrong for the CLL World Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1640. Dan Barry & Da Hit Squad vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1641. The Kingdom vs The Beaver Boys (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1642. Karlee Perez vs Joey Ryan (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1643. Team Pazuzu vs Anthony Stone & Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1644. Larry Legend vs Rich Pallidino (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1645. CJP vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1646. AR Fox vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "Battle of New England Returns")
1647. Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks (WWE "Tables,Ladders & Chair 2015" Kick Off Show)
1648. The New Day vs Lucha Dragons vs The Usos in a Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1649. Rusev vs Ryback (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1650. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger in a Chairs Match for the WWE United States Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1651. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz, Tommy Dreamer & Rhyno in a Tables Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1652. Kevin Owens vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1653. Charlotte vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1654. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns in a TLC Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015")
1655. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1656. Eddie Edwards vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1657. David Starr vs Rory Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1658. AR Fox vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1659. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1660. Eddie Edwards vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1661. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1662. Ricochet vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1663. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1664. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards (Beyond Wrestling "Greatest Rivals Round Robin")
1665. Asuka vs Emma (WWE NXT Takeover: London 12/16/15)
1666. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT Takeover: London 12/16/15)
1667. Apollo Crews vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT Takeover: London 12/16/15)
1668. Bayley vs Nia Jax for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: London 12/16/15)
1669. Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT Takeover: London 12/16/15)
1670. Adam Cole vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode 221)
1671. War Machine vs Washington Bullets (ROH Wrestling Episode 221)
1672. Dalton Castle vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode 221)
1673. ACH & Matt Sydal vs Roppongi Vice (ROH Wrestling Episode 221)
1674. Jeff Jarrett vs Booker T for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW "Bash at the Beach" 7/9/2000)
1675. Shannon Moore vs Shane Helms vs Kaz Hayashi vs Yang vs Jamie Knoble vs Evan Karagias in a Ladder Match (WCW Starrcade 12/26/2000)
1676. Scott Steiner vs DDP in a Falls Couny Anywhere Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
1677. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Raw 12/14/15)
1678. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Raw 12/14/15)
1679. The Wyatt Family vs The Dudley Boyz, Tommy Dreamer & Rhyno in an Extreme Rules Match (WWE Raw 12/14/15)
1680. Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs Brie Bella & Alicia Fox (WWE Raw 12/14/15)
1681. Sheamus vs Roman Reigns for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Raw 12/14/15)
1682. The All Night Xpress vs The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1683. Silas Young vs Dalton Castle (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1684. Michael Elgin vs Moose (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1685. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1686. ACH, Matt Sydal & Alex Shelley vs The Addiction & Chris Sabin (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1687. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1688. The Kingdom vs War Machine for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1689. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles for the ROH World Championship (ROH Final Battle 2015 12/18/15)
1690. Andrew Everett vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1691. Trevor Lee vs Brian Fury (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1692. Tessa Blanchard vs Alexxis Nevaeh (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1693. EYFBO & Pinkie Sanchez vs Cam-An Connection & Travis "Air" Gordon (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1694. War Machine vs Doom Patrol (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1695. Timothy Thatcher vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1696. Team Tremendous vs M1nute Men (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1697. David Starr vs John Silver (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1698. The Kingdom vs Death by Elbow (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1699. Ricochet vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Powder Keg")
1700. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 34)
1701. Zach Sabre Jr. vs Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 34)
1702. Uhaa Nation vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 34)
1703. Caleb Konley vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 34)
1704. AR Fox vs Moose (EVOLVE 34)
1705. The Bravado Brothers vs The Colony for the Open the United Gate Championships (EVOLVE 34)
1706. Drew Galloway vs Rich Swann for the EVOLVE Championship (EVOLVE 34)
1707. Will Ferrara vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 22)
1708. The All Night Xpress vs Ken Phoenix & Donovan Dijak (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 22)
1709. Roderick Strong, Cedric Alexander, Moose, Mark Briscoe & Matt Jackson vs Jay Lethal, Cheeseburger, Cliff Compton, Jay Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #2 22)
1710. Drew Gulak vs Johnny Gargano (EVOLVE 35)
1711.Timothy Thatcher vs Tracy Williams (EVOLVE 35)
1712. Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway (EVOLVE 35)
1713. Biff Busick vs Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 35)
1714. The Bravado Brothers vs AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Anthony Nese for the Open the United Gate Tag Team Championships (EVOLVE 35)
1715. Ricochet vs Uhaa Nation for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (EVOLVE 35)
1716. Veda Scott vs Taeler Hendrix vs Kelly Klein vs Kimber Lee (ROH Women of Honor Wednesday) 
1717. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs The Vaudevillains vs Blake & Murphy vs The Hype Bros (WWE NXT 12/23/15)
1718. Elias Samson vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 12/23/15)
1719. Sami Zayn vs Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT 12/23/15)
1720. AJ Styles vs Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurrl (Revolution Pro "Uprising 2015")
1721. Worker Ant & Amasis vs N_R_G vs Silver Ant & Frightmare vs Kevin Condron & Lucas Calhoun (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1722. Dasher's Dugout vs United Nations (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1723. Missile Assault Ant vs Oleg the Usurper (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1724. Arcane Horde vs BDK (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1725. Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimber Lee vs Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1726. The Snake Pit vs The Wrecking Crew (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1727. Hallowicked vs Ashley Remington for the Chikara Grand Championship (Chikara "Anniversario" 5/24/15)
1728. "The Glitch" Skyler Fayden vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1729. John Greed vs Broderick Shaw vs Big Moe vs Jackson Stone vs Benjamin Boone vs John Silver (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1730. Gregory Iron vs The Space Monkey for the Intense Championship (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1731. Brian Carson vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1732. Eric Ryan & Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh & Dr. Daniel C. Rockingham (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1733. Eddie Kingston vs Frankie Flynn (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1734. Weird World vs Hot Sauce Entertainment (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1735. Kaplan vs Mad Man Pondo (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1736. Rickey Shane Page vs Alex Daniels for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Fresh Meat" 10/3/15)
1737. The Young Bucks vs Colin Delaney & AR Fox (2CW)
1738. Ric Flair & Sting vs The Great Muta & Terry Funk in a Thunderdome Match (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/28/89)
1739. Jean Paul Levesque vs Alex Wright (WCW Starrcade 12/27/94)
1740. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman (WCW Road Wild 8/14/99)
1741. Billy Kidman vs Hulk Hogan (WCW Slamboree 5/7/2000)
1742. Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural (Shimmer 54)
1743. MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly (Shimmer 54)
1744. Evie vs Kimber Lee (Shimmer 54)
1745. Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata (Shimmer 54)
1746. Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Allison Danger & Leva Bates (Shimmer 54)
1747. Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise (Shimmer 54)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Little late, but here's December:




Spoiler: December



*** DECEMBER ***


(03/12/2015)

- WCW Clash Of The Champions XXIII (13/06/1993)
611. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. Steve Austin & Brian Pillman
- WCW Halloween Havoc 1993 (24/10/1993)
612. Cactus Jack vs. Big Van Vader


(04/12/2015)

- WCW Great American Bash 1989 (23/07/1989)
613. Sting vs. The Great Muta


(05/12/2015)

- NWA StarrCade 1983 (24/11/1983)
614. Roddy Piper vs Greg Valentine


(07/12/2015)

- WCW WrestleWar 1992 (17/05/1992)
615. Sting's Squadron vs. The Dangerous Alliance


(08/12/2015)

- WCW StarrCade 1992 (28/12/1992)
616. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta
617. Sting vs. Vader


(12/12/2015)

- WCW Monday Nitro #7 (16/10/1995)
618. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Johnny B. Badd
619. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
620. Meng vs Jim Duggan
621. Ric Flair & Sting vs. Arn Anderson & Brian Pillman


(13/12/2015)

- WWE In Your House 4 (22/10/1995)
622. Fatu vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley
623. Smoking Gunns vs. Razor Ramon & 1-2-3 Kid
624. Goldust vs. Marty Jannetty
625. Yokozuna vs. Mabel
626. Dean Douglas vs. Razor Ramon
627. Diesel vs. British Bulldog


(14/12/2015)

- WWE RAW #132 (23/10/1995)
628. 20-Man Battle Royal
629. Avatar vs. Brian Walsh
630. Bertha Faye vs. Alundra Blayze
- WCW Monday Nitro #8 (23/10/1995)
631. Randy Savage vs. Kurasawa
632. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs. Mr. JL & Eddie Guerrero
633. Harlem Heat vs. Sting & Lex Luger
- AAA When Worlds Collide 1994 (06/11/1994)
634. Art Barr & Eddie Guerrero vs. El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon


(16/12/2015)

- WWE Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015 (13/12/2015)
635. The Usos vs. Lucha Dragons vs. Kofi Kingston & Big E.
- WWE NXT TakeOver: London (16/12/2015)
636. Emma vs. Asuka
637. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
638. Apollo Crews vs. Baron Corbin
639. Nia Jax vs. Bayley
640. Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe


(17/12/2015)

- WCW Halloween Havoc 1995 (29/10/1995)
641. Johnny B. Badd vs. Diamond Dallas Page
642. Zodiac vs. Randy Savage
643. Kurasawa vs. Hawk
644. Mr. JL vs. Sabu
645. Lex Luger vs. Meng
646. Sting & Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson & Brian Pillman
647. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage
648. Hulk Hogan vs. The Giant


(18/12/2015)

- WCW Beach Blast 1992 (20/06/1992)
649. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams


(19/12/2015)

- WWE RAW #133 (30/10/1995)
650. Savio Vega vs. Goldust
651. Marty Jannetty vs. Joe Dorgan
652. Smoking Gunns vs. Otis Apollo & John Rechner
653. Owen Hart vs. Razor Ramon
- WCW Monday Nitro #9 (30/10/1995)
654. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Eddie Guerrero
655. Scott Norton vs. The Shark
656. Sabu vs. Disco Inferno
657. Lex Luger & Meng vs. The American Males


(20/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #134 (06/11/1995)
658. British Bulldog vs. Marty Jannetty
659. Henry O. Godwinn vs. Terry Richards
660. Kama vs. Tony Roy
661. Jerry Lawler & Isaac Yankem D.D.S. vs. Bret Hart & Hakushi
- WCW Monday Nitro #10 (06/11/1995)
662. The Giant vs. Cobra
663. The Renegade vs. The Taskmaster
664. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
665. Sting vs. Ric Flair


(21/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #135 (13/11/1995)
666. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Henry O. Godwinn
667. Ahmed Johnson vs. Jake Steel
668. King Mabel vs. Roy Raymond
669. Razor Ramon vs. Sycho Sid


(22/12/2015)


- WCW Monday Nitro #11 (13/11/1995)
670. Meng vs. Randy Savage
671. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Chris Benoit
672. Johnny B. Badd vs. Eddie Guerrero
673. Dean Malenko vs. Sting


(23/12/2015)


- WWE Survivor Series 1995 (19/11/1995)
674. Skip, Rad Radford, Dr. Tom Prichard & 1-2-3 Kid vs. Bob Holly, Hakushi, Barry Horowitz & Marty Jannetty
675. Alundra Blayze, Kyoko Inoue, Chaparita Asari & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Aja Kong, Bertha Faye, Tomoko Watanabe & Lioness Asuka
676. Goldust vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
677. The Undertaker, Savio Vega, Fatu & Henry O. Godwinn vs. King Mabel, Jerry Lawler, Isaac Yankem D.D.S & Hunter Hearst Helmsley
678. Shawn Michaels, Ahmed Johnson, British Bulldog & Sycho Sid vs. Yokozuna, Owen Hart, Razor Ramon & Dean Douglas
679. Bret Hart vs. Diesel


(25/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #136 (20/11/1995)
680. Hakushi vs. 1-2-3 Kid
681. Skip vs. Savio Vega
682. Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart
- WCW Monday Nitro #12 (20/11/1995)
683. Scott Norton vs. The Shark
684. Eddie Guerrero vs. Brian Pillman
685. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Hawk
686. Sting vs. Hulk Hogan


(27/12/2015)


- WCW World War 3 (26/11/1995)
687. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Johnny B. Badd
688. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Jim Duggan
689. Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto vs. Mayumi Ozaki & Cutie Suzuki
690. Chris Benoit vs. Kensuke Sasaki
691. Randy Savage vs. Lex Luger
692. Ric Flair vs. Sting
693. World War 3 60-Man Battle Royal


(28/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #137 (27/11/1995)
694. Rad Radford vs. Ahmed Johnson
695. Aja Kong & Tomoko Watanabe vs. Alundra Blayze & Kyoko Inoue
696. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. John Crystal
697. The Undertaker vs. Sir Mo
- WCW Monday Nitro #13 (27/11/1995)
698. Johnny B. Badd vs. Diamond Dallas Page
699. Akira Hokuto & Bull Nakano vs. Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki
700. Hugh Morrus vs. Hulk Hogan
701. Sting & Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson & Brian Pillman


(29/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #138 (04/12/1995)
702. Bob Holly vs. British Bulldog
703. Fatu vs. Brooklyn Brawler
704. Dean Douglas vs. Razor Ramon
705. Marty Jannetty vs. Sycho Sid
- WCW Monday Nitro #14 (04/12/1995)
706. Harlem Heat vs. American Males
707. Sting vs. Kurasawa
708. Scott Norton vs. The Giant
709. Randy Savage vs. Lex Luger


(30/12/2015)


- WWE RAW #139 (11/12/1995)
710. Owen Hart vs. Jeff Hardy
711. Chaparita Asari vs. Aja Kong
712. Ahmed Johnson vs. Rick Stockhauser
713. Bret Hart vs. Bob Backlund


(31/12/2015)


- WCW Monday Nitro #15 (11/12/1995)
714. Eddie Guerrero vs. Mr. JL
715. Disco Inferno vs. Paul Orndorff
716. Lex Luger vs. Jim Duggan
717. Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. Sting & Hulk Hogan
- WWE In Your House 5 (17/12/1995)
718. 1-2-3 Kid & Sycho Sid vs. Marty Jannetty & Razor Ramon
719. Ahmed Johnson vs. Buddy Landel
720. Henry O. Godwinn vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley
721. Owen Hart vs. Diesel
722. King Mabel vs. The Undertaker
723. Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog



Overall at 723 at the end of the year.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: 1 



*JAN*

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match 
1 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei

DDT God Bless DDT 2014 30.11.2014
2 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, Hoshitango & Michael Nakazawa vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi), Gota Ihashi & MIKAMI
DDT Extreme Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match
3 Keisuke Ishii vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
4 Kota Ibushi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
5 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (c) vs. Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno
6 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Shigehiro Irie
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
7 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
8 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Soma Takao

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
NEVER Openweight Title Match
9 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match 
10 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
11 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
12 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata

13 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match) (Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 - 24.08.2014)


NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 - 23.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
14 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
15 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 - 03.08.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
16 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer

DDT Never Mind 2014 23.12.2014
17 Antonio Honda, DJ Nira, MIKAMI & Yasu Urano vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
18 Akito vs. Makoto Oishi
19 Bernard Ackah vs. Sanshiro Takagi
Ironman Heavymetal Title Match
20 LiLiCo (c) vs. YOSHIHIKO
21 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Chinsuke Nakamura, Gota Ihashi, Shunma Katsumata & Suguru Miyatake
22 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
23 Hikaru Sato & Masa Takanashi vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
24 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
25 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2015
Dark 15 Man Battle Royal
26 Captain New Japan vs. El Desperado vs. Hiro Saito vs. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manabu Nakanishi vs. Sho Tanaka vs. Taichi vs. TAKA Michinoku vs.Tama Tonga vs. The Great Kabuki vs. Tiger Mask vs. Yohei Komatsu vs. YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match
27 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson), Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero), Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
Six Man Tag Team Match
28 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Jeff Jarrett & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
29 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TMDK (Mikey Nicholls & Shane Haste), Naomichi Marufuji &Toru Yano
UWFI Rules Match
30 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Minoru Suzuki
NEVER Openweight Title Match
31 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
32 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Kenny Omega
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
33 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
Singles Match
34 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
35 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
36 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Year Dash 2015 05.01.2015
37 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask
38 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
39 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi & Tomoaki Honma
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
40 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. El Desperado
41 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
42 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano)
43 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Kota Ibushi, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
44 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW New Year Wars 2015 - Tag 2 03.01.2015
45 Naoya Nomura, Yohei Nakajima & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Singles Match
46 Atsushi Aoki vs. Soma Takao
GAORA TV Title Match
47 KENSO (c) vs. Ryuji Hijikata
Six Man Tag Team Match
48 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Jun Akiyama, SUSHI & Takao Omori
Tag Team Match
49 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Shingo Takagi & Zeus
All Asia Tag Team Title Match
50 Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (c) vs. Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino
Triple Crown Title Match
51 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki

DDT New Year's Gift Special 2014 03.01.2015
52 Kota Umeda vs. Shunma Katsumata
53 Hoshitango, Makoto Oishi & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Gota Ihashi
Six Man Tag Team Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
54 Antonio Honda, Soma Takao & Yoshihiko (c) vs. DJ Nira, Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
55 Saki Akai (c) vs. Aja Kong
56 Super Sasadango Machine & Super Sasadango Machine #2 vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi)
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
57 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)
58 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga
59 Kazuki Hirata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
60 KUDO vs. MIKAMI
61 HARASHIMA vs. Tetsuya Endo
62 Michael Nakazawa vs. Shigehiro Irie
Thirty Four Man Tag Team Match
63 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita, Tetsuya Endo), Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu), Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao), T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Gorgeous Matsuno, Hoshitango, Kota Umeda, Makoto Oishi, MIKAMI, Shuji Ishikawa & Yoshihiko vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano), Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi), Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake), Bernard Ackah, DJ Nira, Gota Ihashi, Michael Nakazawa, Saki Akai, Shunma Katsumata, Super Sasadango Machine & Tomomitsu Matsunaga

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 - 21.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match
64 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 - 28.07.2014
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match 
65 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 - 01.08.2014 
G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match
66 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan


PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
67Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal 

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
68 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 - 30.08.2014
Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match 
69 ACH vs. Kenny Omega

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Semi Final Match 
70 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax 1997 - Tag 3 - 03.08.1997 
G1 Climax 1997 Final Match 
71 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kensuke Sasaki

NJPW Explosion '07 - 08.10.2007 
72 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

EVOLVE 36 09.01.2015
73 Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
74 Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
75 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 04.01.2015
76 Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & The Panther vs. El Sagrado, Hechicero & Hombre sin Nombre

Lucha Underground #1.09 05.10.2014
77 Lucha Underground Title 20 Man Aztec Warfare Match (vakant)
Bael vs. Big Ryck vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Cortez Castro vs. Drago vs. El Mariachi Loco vs. Fenix vs. Ivelisse vs. Johnny Mundo vs. King Cuerno vs. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Mr. Cisco vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Prince Puma vs. Ricky Mandel vs. Sexy Starvs. Son Of Havoc vs. Super Fly

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match
78 Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
79 Big Van Vader vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
80 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev
IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz)
81 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto
82 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW Fighting Spirit 1996 - Tag 13 - 18.02.1996
83 Kensuke Sasaki, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazuo Yamazaki, Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 11 - 21.09.1998
WCW Tag Team Title Contenders League Final Match
84 Kensuke Sasaki & Yuji Nagata vs. Kazuo Yamazaki & Shinya Hashimoto

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1998 - Tag 13 ~ Big Wednesday - 23.09.1998
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match (vakant)
85 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata

WCW Monday NITRO #139 - 11.05.1998
86 Scott Norton vs. Yuji Nagata (w/Sonny Onoo)

Stardom Year-End Climax 2014 23.12.2014
87 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
88 Act Yasukawa vs. Kris Wolf
89 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kellie Skater vs. Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura vs. Mystique
90 Io Shirai, Masaaki Mochizuki & Mayu Iwatani vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Manami Toyota & Miho Wakizawa
World Of Stardom Title Match
91 Yoshiko (c) vs. Saki Akai
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
92 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha

ZERO1 Happy New Year 01.01.2015
93 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yoshikazu Yokoyama
ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Match
94 Jason Lee (c) vs. Atsushi Maruyama vs. Mineo Fujita
95 Daemon-gun (Daemon Ueda & KAMIKAZE), Kengo & VM Mask #15 vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato, Ikuto Hidaka, Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)
96 Atsushi Onita, Dump Matsumoto & Ichiro Yaguchi vs. Voodoo Murders (TARU & YASSHI) & Voodoo Mask
Five vs. Five Tournament Match
97 Akebono, Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryouji Sai, Takashi Sugiura & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Hideki Suzuki, Kohei Sato, Masato Tanaka, Shinjiro Otani & Yusaku Obata

NJPW The 2nd Judgement! - 14.12.2000
98 Takashi Iizuka & Yuji Nagata vs. Masanobu Fuchi & Toshiaki Kawada

NJPW Ultimate Crush - 02.05.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title No#1 Contender Match 
99 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior X - Tag 15 - 10.06.2003 
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match 
100 Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

CMLL 2014-10-17
101 Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi in a lightning match 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1130 19.01.2015
102 Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 1 - 10.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
103 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
104 Yuji Nagata vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
105 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
106 Masahiro Chono vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
107 Tadao Yasuda vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
108 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Jun Akiyama

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 5 18.01.2015
109 KUSHIDA & Triton vs. El Barbaro Cavernario & OKUMURA
NWA World Historic Middleweight Title Match
110 Volador Jr. (c) vs. Gran Guerrero
111 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Polvora vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Mistico & Stigma
112 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2015 - Tag 6 19.01.2015
113 CHAOS (Gedo, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) & OKUMURA vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Stuka Jr. & Tiger Mask
114 Captain New Japan & Triton vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Tetsuya Naito
115 Angel de Oro & Stigma vs. Mephisto & Yujiro Takahashi
116 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa
117 Mistico vs. Polvora
118 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura), Gran Guerrero & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Atlantis, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi & Volador Jr.
119 La Sombra vs. Mascara Dorada

NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Tag 2 - 11.08.2003
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
120 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yutaka Yoshie 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
121 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tadao Yasuda 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
122 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
123 Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura 
G1 Climax 2003 Block A Match 
124 Manabu Nakanishi vs. Masahiro Chono 
G1 Climax 2003 Block B Match 
125 Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Yuji Nagata

WWE Main Event #120 - 13.01.2015
126 Adam Rose, Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1128 - 05.01.2015
Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
127 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Bad News Barrett
Ambulance Match
128 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 4 27.11.2014
World Tag League 2014 Block A Match
129 La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
130 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
131 El Texano Jr. (w/Perro Aguayo Jr.) (c) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/El Mesias)

AJPW Kyohei Wada Referee 40th Anniversary & 60th Anniversary Show ~ Kyohei Wada Produce 14.12.2014
132 Kento Miyahara vs. Yuma Aoyagi
133 Hikaru Sato vs. Yohei Nakajima
134 Masao Inoue, Tamon Honda & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Naoya Nomura, Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
GAORA TV Title Match
135 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. KENSO

WWE Royal Rumble 2015 25.01.2015
WWE Royal Rumble 2015 Kickoff
136 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Adam Rose & Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
137 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
138 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz
139 Natalya & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
Royal Rumble Match
141 Adam Rose vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Daniel Bryan vs.Dean Ambrose vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs.R-Truth vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Stardust vs. The Big Show vs. The Boogeyman vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Zack Ryder

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 1 11.01.2015
142 Hiroki Murase vs. Masayuki Kono
143 KAI vs. Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
144 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue & Yusuke Kodama

NWA Clash Of The Champions #1 - 27.03.1988
NWA World Television Title College Rules Match
145 Mike Rotunda (w/Kevin Sullivan) (c) vs. Jimmy Garvin (w/Precious)
NWA United States Tag Team Title Match
146 The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) (w/Jim Cornette) (c) vs. The Fantastics (Bobby Fulton & Tommy Rogers)
Barbed Wire Six Man Tag Team Match
147 Dusty Rhodes & The Road Warriors (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) (w/Paul Ellering) vs. Ivan Koloff & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (w/Paul Jones)
NWA World Tag Team Title Match
148 The Four Horsemen (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/James J. Dillon) (c) vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
149 Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting

Promociones Cara Lucha 01.01.2015
150 El Hijo de Fishman, Flamita & Sky Man vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Fenix & Pentagon Jr.
151 The Clown Corp (Broken Clown, Dave The Clown & Rotten Clown) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)

CMLL Super Viernes 09.01.2015
Lightning Match
152 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 25.01.2015
153 Goya Kong, La Vaquerita & Skadi vs. La Comandante, La Seductora & Zeuxis

AAA Guerra De Titanes 2014 07.12.2014
Mask Vs. Mask Match
154 Aero Star (w/Nino Hamburguesa) vs. Super Fly (w/El Hijo del Fantasma)

WWF Royal Rumble 1991 19.01.1991
155 The Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
156 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Sgt. Slaughter (w/General Adnan)
Royal Rumble Match
157 Animal vs. Bret Hart vs. Brian Knobbs vs. Butch vs. Crush vs. Dino Bravo vs. Earthquake vs. Greg Valentine vs. Haku vs. Hawk vs. Hercules vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Jake Roberts vs. Jim Duggan vs. Jimmy Snuka vs. Jim Neidhart vs. Luke vs. Mr. Perfect vs. Paul Roma vs. Rick Martel vs. Saba Simba vs.Shane Douglas vs. Smash vs. The British Bulldog vs. The Texas Tornado vs. The Undertaker vs. The Warlord vs. Tito Santana vs. Tugboat





Spoiler: 2 



*FEB*

Stardom New Year Stars 2015 11.01.2015
158 Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe
159 Act Yasukawa, Koguma & Nanae Takahashi vs. Mayu Iwatani, Reo Hazuki & Yoshiko

WWE Monday Night RAW #1132 02.02.2015
160 Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-01-12
162 Chicano vs Eterno

WWE NXT #127 18.12.2014
163 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
164 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #133 28.01.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
165 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
166 Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match
167 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey

WWE NXT #134 04.02.2015
168 Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore) vs. Emma
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
169 Adrian Neville vs. Baron Corbin
170 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match
171 Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami

DDT Sweet Dreams 2015 25.01.2015
172 DJ Nira, Gorgeous Matsuno & Gota Ihashi vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Battle Royal
173 Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano
174 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
175 Antonio Honda & Great Kojika vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi)
176 Sanshiro Takagi vs. Super Sasadango Machine
DDT Extreme Title No Rope Escape Match
177 Akito (c) vs. Makoto Oishi
178 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) & HARASHIMA vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Kota Ibushi

WWE NXT #129 01.01.2015
179 Blue Pants vs. Carmella (w/Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore)

WWE NXT #130 08.01.2015
180 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)

PWG Black Cole Sun 12.12.2014
181 ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
182 Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander
183 Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
184 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian
185 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation
186 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
187 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
188 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong

WWE NXT #132 21.01.2015
189 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

BJW 30.12.2014
BJW Tag Team Title Match
190 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto)

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2015
191 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
192 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
193 Chase Owens & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Jushin Thunder Liger
194 Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
195 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
196 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
197 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba
198 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Satoshi Kojima, Tetsuya Naito & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
199 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
200 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival 11.02.2015
201 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze
No Disqualification Match
202 Baron Corbin vs. Bull Dempsey
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
203 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match
204 Adrian Neville vs. Finn Balor
WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match
205 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
WWE NXT Title Match
206 Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai 14.02.2015
207 Captain New Japan & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu
208 Jay White & Tiger Mask vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
209 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Mascara Dorada
NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
210 Jushin Thunder Liger (c) vs. Chase Owens
NWA World Heavyweight Title Match
211 Rob Conway (c) vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan
212 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
213 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
214 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
NEVER Openweight Title Match (vakant)
215 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
216 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Yuji Nagata

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Blue Field 25.01.2015
217 Kotaro Yoshino vs. TAKA Michinoku

DDT Saitama Super DDT 2015 15.02.2015
218 Antonio Honda, Great Kojika & Yoshihiko vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) & Akebono
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
219 Kubo Yumakoto (c) vs. Aja Kong vs. Bernard Ackah vs. Hikaru Sato vs. Makoto Oishi vs. Saki Akai vs. Shunma Katsumata vs. Soma Takao vs.Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yuto Aijima vs. Zeus
DDT Extreme Title Rules Rumble Match
220 Akito (c) vs. X = Shiori Asahi
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
221 Brahman Brothers (Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu) & Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
Four Way TLC Tag Team Match
222 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
223 Danshoku Dino vs. Michael Nakazawa
224 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
225 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
226 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WAVE/Ice Ribbon/Union Pro Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. 14.02.2015
227 Io Shirai vs. Mio Shirai

BJW 02.01.2015
228 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
229 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Isami Kodaka & Ryuji Ito
230 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Battle Sphere Requiem II Death Match
231 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino

ROH on SBG #178 - 24.01.2015
232 Hanson vs. The Romantic Touch
233 ACH, Cedric Alexander & Matt Sydal vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 7 08.02.2015
234 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
235 Captain New Japan, Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI)

W-1 WRESTLE -1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 3 30.01.2015
236 Hiroshi Yamato vs. TAJIRI
237 Hideki Suzuki & Yusaku Obata vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Masakatsu Funaki
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
238 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Manabu Soya

WWE NXT #135 18.02.2015
239 Elias Samson vs. Rhyno
240 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
241 Blue Pants vs. Sasha Banks
242 Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 2 01.02.2015
243 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
244 BULLET CLUB (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Ryusuke Taguchi
245 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
246 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
247 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata
248 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Fastlane 2015 22.02.2015
249 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show) (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
250 Goldust vs. Stardust
WWE Tag Team Title Match
251 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
WWE Divas Title Match
252 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
253 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
WWE United States Title Match
254 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
255 Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 9 20.02.2015
256 Naoya Nomura vs. Shigehiro Irie
257 Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuma Aoyagi
258 Hikaru Sato, Keisuke Ishii, SUSHI & Takeshi Minamino vs. Soma Takao, Ultimo Dragon, Yohei Nakajima & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
259 Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Zeus vs. Akebono, KENSO & Yutaka Yoshie
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
260 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Evolution (Joe Doering & Suwama)
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Final Match
261 Atsushi Aoki vs. Kotaro Suzuki

AJPW Excite Series 2015 - Tag 1 07.02.2015
Junior Battle Of Glory 2015 Block A Match
262 Atsushi Aoki vs. Keisuke Ishii
Triple Crown Title Match
263 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Zeus

BJW 02.02.2015
264 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami
Bunkhouse Death Match
265 Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
266 B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
267 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Yuji Okabayashi

CMLL 2015/1/27
268 Zeuxis, Tiffany, Seductora vs. Estrellita, Princesa Sujei, Dark Angel

CMLL 2015/2/8
269 Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr., Dragon Lee vs. Virus, Puma, Kamaitachi

CMLL 2015/2/8
270 Maximo, Valiente, Marco Corleone vs. Ephesto, Mephisto, Cavernario

CMLL 2015/2/10
271 Maximo, Mascara, Marco Corleone vs. Rey Bucanero, Terrible, Cavernario

CMLL 23.01.2015
Lightning Match
272 Kamaitachi vs. Valiente

CMLL 2015-01-30 @ Arena México 
273 Terrible © vs Máximo for the CMLL World Heavyweight Championship 

NJPW New Japan Road 27.02.2015
274 Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata





Spoiler: 3 



*MAR*

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
275 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams

ROH 13th Anniversary: Winner Takes All 01.03.2015
276 Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal
277 Mark Briscoe vs. Moose (w/Stokely Hathaway & Veda Scott)
278 Karl Anderson vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
Grudge Match
279 BJ Whitmer (w/Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs) vs. Roderick Strong
280 ACH vs. AJ Styles
ROH World Tag Team Title Match
281 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (w/Shayna Baszler) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
ROH World Television Title Match
282 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Alberto El Patron

WWE Monday Night RAW #1136 02.03.2015
283 Curtis Axel vs. John Cena

WWF Monday Night RAW #73 01.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
284 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano

WWF SummerSlam 1994 29.08.1994
WWF World Women's Title Match
285 Alundra Blayze (c) vs. Bull Nakano (w/Luna Vachon)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
286 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ZERO1_FOURTEEN 01.03.2015
ZERO1 World Junior Heavyweight Title / ZERO1 International Junior Heavyweight Title Match
287 Jason Lee (c) vs. Minoru Tanaka
288 Hideki Suzuki vs. Masakatsu Funaki
NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match
289 Dangan Yankees (Masato Tanaka & Takashi Sugiura) (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kohei Sato

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 1 05.03.2015
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
290 YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
291 Togi Makabe vs. Tomoaki Honma
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
292 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
293 Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
294 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
295 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
296 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 First Round Match
297 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
298 Jay White vs. YOSHI-HASHI
299 Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA & Tomoaki Honma vs. Manabu Nakanishi, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi,Satoshi Kojima & Tiger Mask
300 Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu
301 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) & Kazushi Sakuraba
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
302 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
303 Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
304 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
New Japan Cup 2015 Second Round Match
305 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata

WWE Monday Night RAW #1137 09.03.2015
306 Curtis Axel vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

WWE NXT #136 25.02.2015
307 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
308 Finn Balor vs. The Brian Kendrick

WWE NXT #137 04.03.2015
309 Adam Rose vs. Tyler Breeze
310 Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton vs. Blake & Murphy
311 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
312 Bull Dempsey vs. Solomon Crowe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
313 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Charlotte

WWE NXT #138 11.03.2015
314 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
Singles Match
315 Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella
Singles Match
316 Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker
Singles Match
317 Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze

NJPW 1984.06.01
318 Riki.Choshu.vs.Andre.The.Giant

NJPW New Japan Cup 2015 - Tag 7 15.03.2015
319 Satoshi Kojima & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Yuji Nagata
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
320 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
New Japan Cup 2015 Semi Final Match
321 Kota Ibushi vs. Tetsuya Naito
322 Cody Hall & Tama Tonga vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
323 Captain New Japan & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
324 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
New Japan Cup 2015 Final Match
325 Hirooki Goto vs. Kota Ibushi

IMPACT Wrestling #556 13.03.2015
Hair Vs. Hair Match
326 Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud
Last Man Standing Match
327 Bobby Roode vs. Eric Young

CZW Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary 21.02.2015
CZW Tag Team Title Match
328 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

IMPACT Wrestling #557 20.03.2015
329 Austin Aries vs. Samoa Joe (w/Low Ki)
TNA X-Division Title Match
330 Low Ki (c) vs. Rockstar Spud
TNA World Heavyweight Title Match
331 Lashley (c) vs. Kurt Angle

CMLL 02.01.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title Tournament Final Two Out Of Three Falls Match (vakant)
332 Mascara Dorada (w/Triton) vs. ***** Casas (w/Pierroth)

CMLL Sabados De Coliseo 17.01.2015
333 Star Jr. vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 06.03.2015
334 Delta, Dragon Lee & Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. El Sagrado, Kamaitachi & Misterioso II
335 Los Indeseables (La Mascara, La Sombra & Rush) vs. ***** Casas, Thunder & Ultimo Guerrero
Torneo De Parejas Increibles 2015 Final
336 Damian El Terrible & Maximo vs. Rey Bucanero & Volador Jr.

Promociones Cara Lucha 07.03.2015
337 La Resistencia (Kilvan, Rey Lobo Jr., Shadow & Yoruba) vs. Los Tortugas Ninja (Leo, Mike, Rafy & Teelo)
338 Hell Boy, Rayo Star & Tribal vs. Los Kriminal Boys (Fly Star, Fly Warrior & Toxin Boy)
339 Eterno & Las Traumas (Trauma I & Trauma II) vs. La Sombra, Rush & Ultimo Guerrero

OZ Academy The Wizzard Of OZ 2015 11.01.2015
340 Aja Kong, Dynamite Kansai & Manami Toyota vs. Hikaru Shida, Kaho Kobayashi & Syuri
OZ Academy Openweight Title Match
341 Tsubasa Kuragaki (c) vs. Kagetsu

IMPACT Wrestling #453 14.03.2013
342 Austin Aries (w/Bobby Roode) vs. Sting

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-02-08 
343 Leo, Mike, Seiya, Teelo vs Black Terry, Cerebro *****, Dr. Cerebro, Dragón Celestial 

EVOLVE 39 26.03.2015
344 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher
345 Biff Busick vs. Tommy End
346 Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page
EVOLVE Title Match
347 Drew Galloway (c) vs. PJ Black

WWE WrestleMania 31 Kickoff 29.03.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
348 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (w/Naomi)
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
349 Adam Rose vs. Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Mizdow vs. Darren Young vs. Diego vs. Erick Rowan vs.Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Hideo Itami vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder

WWE WrestleMania 31 29.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Seven Way Ladder Match
350 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Stardust
351 Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
No Disqualification & No Count Out Match
352 Sting vs. Triple H
353 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
WWE United States Title Match
354 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. John Cena
355 Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match
356 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

WWE Monday Night RAW #1140 30.03.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
357 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler
358 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor), Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) & The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (w/Xavier Woods)
359 Damien Mizdow vs. Stardust
360 Curtis Axel vs. Neville
WWE United States Title Match
361 John Cena (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
362 AJ Lee, Naomi & Paige vs. Natalya & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
363 Goldust vs. Rusev
364 Randy Orton, Roman Reigns & Ryback vs. The Authority (Kane, Seth Rollins & The Big Show)

Sendai Girls 11.03.2015
365 Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
366 Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone
Non Title Steel Cage Match
367 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
368 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
Hardcore Match
369 Abdullah Kobayashi, Saburo Inematsu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Heddi French, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi
370 Kazuki Hashimoto, Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Needle Hell Death Match
371 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Jaki Numazawa

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
372 Koguma & Reo Hazuki vs. Risa Sera & Takumi Iroha
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
373 Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. Act Yasukawa

AJW Doumu Super Woman Great War ~ Big Egg Wrestling Universe 20.11.1994
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
374 Combat Toyoda vs. Yumiko Hotta
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
375 Akira Hokuto vs. Eagle Sawai
VTOP Woman Tournament First Round Match
376 Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota





Spoiler: 4 



*APR*

AJPW Dream Power Series 2015 - Tag 8 27.03.2015
374 KENSO vs. Naoya Nomura
375 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. The Big Guns (The Bodyguard & Zeus)
376 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru), Masanobu Fuchi & Yuma Aoyagi vs. Ryuji Hijikata, SUSHI, Takao Omori & Yohei Nakajima
377 Akebono, Keisuke Ishii & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Evolution (Hikaru Sato, Joe Doering & Suwama)
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
378 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki
Triple Crown Title Match
379 Go Shiozaki (c) vs. Kento Miyahara

WWE Thursday Night SmackDown #815 31.03.2015
380 Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Trans Magic - Tag 2 08.03.2015
381 Hideki Suzuki vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
382 Keiji Muto (c) vs. KAI

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 24.03.2015
383 El Rebelde & Espanto Jr. vs. Metatron & Molotov
384 Arkangel de la Muerte, Okumura & Virus vs. Hombre Bala Jr., Pegasso & Super Halcon Jr.
385 Blue Panther, Triton & Valiente vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno
386 Dragon Lee, La Sombra & Stuka Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (El Barbaro Cavernario, Felino & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias)

WRESTLE-1/ZERO1 KASSEN ~ Battle ZERO1 vs W-1 Tournament - Tag 2 13.03.2015
387 Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

NJPW Invasion Attack 2015 05.04.2015
388 Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan,Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
389 BULLET CLUB (Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
390 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
391 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Mascara Dorada
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
392 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
393 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
394 Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
395 Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
396 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG From Out Of Nowhere 27.02.2015
397 Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
398 Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa
399 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
400 ACH vs. AR Fox
401 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
402 Matt Sydal vs. Ricochet
403 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
PWG World Title Match
404 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

WWE Monday Night RAW #1141 06.04.2015
405 Neville vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
406 Mark Henry vs. Sheamus
407 Damien Mizdow vs. The Miz

EVOLVE 38 08.03.2015
408 Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Sunrise Tour 2015 - Tag 2 24.01.2015
409 Daiki Inaba vs. TAJIRI

PWX Rise Of A Champion X 22.02.2015
PWX Tag Team Title Three Way Match
410 Country Jacked (Adam Page & Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Case) (w/Tommy Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL DEL 7 DE ABRIL DEL 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
411 THE PANTHER vs VIRUS

CMLL 3 de Febrero de 2015
MATCH RELAMPAGO 
412 Stuka Jr Vs Hechicero

NJPW G1 Climax Special 1994 - Tag 7 24.09.1994
413 Keiji Muto & Wild Pegasus vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Riki Choshu

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2015 - Tag 4 09.04.2015
414 Big R Shimizu vs. T-Hawk
415 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kanda, Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin & Ryo Jimmy Saito) vs. MAD BLANKEY (CIMA, Don Fujii, Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
416Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Jimmyz (Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2015 - Tag 2 06.03.2015
417 Dia.HEARTS (Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita & T-Hawk)

Lucha Underground #1.19 18.03.2015
Best Of Five Series Match #3
418 Aero Star vs. Drago
Three On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination Match
419 Big Ryck vs. The Crew (Bael, Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
Grave Consequences Casket Match
420 Fenix (w/Catrina) vs. Mil Muertes

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 12th Anniversary
421 KAI & Ryota Hama vs. Hideki Suzuki & Kohei Sato
422 Masato Tanaka vs. Shingo Takagi

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2015 20.03.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
423 Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Two Out Of Three Falls Match
424 La Fuerza TRT (Damian El Terrible & Rey Bucanero) vs. Maximo & Volador Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 1 06.03.2015
Alternate Four Way Match
425 Da Mack vs. Michael Dante vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
426 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
427 Chris Sabin vs. Tommy End
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
428 Daisuke Harada vs. Kim Ray
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
429 Andrew Everett vs. Robert Dreissker
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 First Round Match
430 Axel Tischer vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 2 07.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
431 Andrew Everett vs. Tommy End
432 Aaron Insane vs. Michael Dante vs. Robert Dreissker vs. Sha Samuels vs. The Rotation vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Quarter Final Match
433 Daisuke Harada vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2015 - Tag 3 08.03.2015
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
434 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
435 Absolute Andy vs. Tommy End
Four Way Match
436 Daisuke Harada vs. John Klinger vs. Kim Ray vs. Timothy Thatcher
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2015 Final Match
437 Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Tommy End

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 05.04.2015
438 Angel de Oro, Stuka Jr. & Valiente vs. Kamaitachi, Polvora & Rey Escorpion
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
439 Virus (w/Pequeno Olimpico) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/Star Jr.)
440 La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla & ***** Casas) (w/Zacarias) vs. Maximo, Titan & Volador Jr.

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 6 31.03.2015
441 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Toshiyuki Sakuta vs. Abdullah Kobayashi, Jaki Numazawa & Yuko Miyamoto
442 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Masaya Takahashi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Heddi French
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Barbed Wire Board & Barbed Wire Weapon Death Match
443 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Ryuichi Sekine
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Tower Death Match
444 Masashi Takeda vs. Ryuji Ito
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block B Tenchi Wokurau Returns Death Match
445 Isami Kodaka vs. Takumi Tsukamoto
Six Man Tag Team Match
446 Atsushi Maruyama, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinobu, Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
447 Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

NJPW Road To Wrestling Dontaku 2015 - Tag 1 17.04.2015
448 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
449 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata,Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 1 10.03.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A G-Shock Death Match
450 Kankuro Hoshino vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Block A Fluorescent Light Tubes Match
451 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Ryuji Ito

DDT Dramatic Tenpozan 11.01.2015
452 Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Shunma Katsumata
453 Keisuke Ishii vs. MIKAMI
454 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)

Dramatic Kaiyukan! 2015 12.01.2015
455 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Ryota Nakatsu
456 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Kuishinbo Kamen

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 8 19.04.2015
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Nail Board Death Match
457 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Masashi Takeda
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Semi Final Concrete Block & Salt Death Match
458 Isami Kodaka vs. Ryuji Ito
459 Hideyoshi Kamitani, Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Yuko Miyamoto
Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Final 200 Lighttubes Death Match
460 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Isami Kodaka

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 1 05.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
461 Akebono vs. Zeus
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
462 Suwama vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
463 Go Shiozaki vs. Takao Omori

AAA Sin Limite - Rey De Reyes 2015 18.03.2015
AAA World Cruiserweight Title Match
464 El Hijo del Fantasma (w/Super Fly) (c) vs. Fenix (w/Drago)
465 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Villano IV
Rey De Reyes 2015 Final Four Way Elimination Match
466 Aero Star vs. El Mesias vs. El Texano Jr. vs. Psycho Clown
467 Los Perros del Mal (Pentagon Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.) vs. Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Cherry Blossom - Tag 1 01.04.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
468 Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) (c) vs. AKIRA & Manabu Soya
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
469 KAI (c) vs. Hideki Suzuki

FIP Establish Dominance 2015 18.04.2015
FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
470 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Rich Swann
Dog Collar Match
471 Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jonny Vandal (w/Trina Michaels)

AAA Sin Limite 01.04.2015
472 Aero Star, Argenis & Fenix vs. Carta Brava Jr., Electroshock & El Hijo del Pirata
473 Angelico, La Parka & Psycho Clown vs. Cuervo, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
474 Blue Demon Jr. & Myzteziz vs. El Hijo del Fantasma & El Mesias
Street Fight
475 Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma, Konnan & Pentagon Jr.) vs. El Patron Alberto

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 6 29.03.2015
476 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma
477 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA),Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 2 10.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
478 Akebono vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
479 Joe Doering vs. Jun Akiyama
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
480 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

WWE Extreme Rules 2015 26.04.2015
Kiss Me Arse Match
481 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
482 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
Chicago Street Fight
483 Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper
WWE United States Title Russian Chain Match
484 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
WWE Divas Title Match
485 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. Naomi
Last Man Standing Match
486 Roman Reigns vs. The Big Show
WWE World Heavyweight Title Steel Cage Match
487 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Randy Orton

AJPW Giant Baba 17th Death Anniversary Special Event 31.01.2015
488 Jinsei Shinzaki & TARU vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
489 Evolution (Atsushi Aoki, Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. Akebono, Genichiro Tenryu & Ultimo Dragon

BJW Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 - Tag 3 
BJW Tag Team Title Match
490 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi

Stardom 4th Anniversary Show 18.01.2015
Six Man Tag Team Match
491 Act Yasukawa, Dragonita & Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy, Kris Wolf & Kyoko Kimura
NEO High Speed Title Match
492 Io Shirai (c) vs. Kaori Yoneyama
World Of Stardom Title Match
493 Yoshiko (c) vs. Nanae Takahashi

WWE King Of The Ring 2015 28.04.2015
King Of The Ring 2015 Semi Final Match
494 Neville vs. Sheamus
King Of The Ring 2015 Final Match
495 Bad News Barrett vs. Neville

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2015 - Tag 7 02.04.2015
496 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
497 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
498 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) & Kazuchika Okada

CMLL Super Viernes 10.04.2015
CMLL World Women's Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
499 Syuri (w/Kamaitachi) (c) vs. Marcela (w/Skadi)





Spoiler: 5 



*MAY*

DDT Judgment 2015 29.03.2015
500 MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. Hoshitango & Toru Owashi
KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contender Match
501 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
502 Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi
DDT Extreme Title Total Count Iron Man Match
503 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
DDT Extreme Title One Count Match
504 X = Shiori Asahi (c) vs. Akito
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
505 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine

Stardom The Hightest 2015 29.03.2015
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
506 Kairi Hojo vs. Kyoko Kimura
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Semi Final Match
507 Io Shirai vs. Takumi Iroha
World Of Stardom Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
508 Io Shirai vs. Kairi Hojo

DDT Max Bump 2015 29.04.2015
509 Shunma Katsumata vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
510 Akito, Kazuki Hirata, Makoto Oishi & Soma Takao vs. T2Hide (Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi), Brother Tommy & Takayuki Ueki
511 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi)
Nine Man Right To Challenge Anytime, Anywhere Battle Royal
512 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Danshoku Jinsei, DJ Nira, Hiroshi Fukuda, Hoshitango, MIKAMI, Saki Akai, Suguru Miyatake & Yasu Urano
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
513 Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
514 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. HARASHIMA

WAVE Second Virgin 11.02.2015
Regina Di WAVE Title Match
515 Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Ayako Hamada

Stardom Ryogoku Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 23.04.2015
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
516 Momo Watanabe vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
517 Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
518 Chelsea vs. Kris Wolf
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
519 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Kyoko Kimura
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
520 Mayu Iwatani vs. Thunder Rosa
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 First Round Match
521 Haruka Kato vs. Kairi Hojo
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
522 Mayu Iwatani vs. Star Fire
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
523 Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Second Round Match
524 Chelsea vs. Io Shirai
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
525 Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Semi Final Match
526 Kairi Hojo vs. Koguma
Cinderella Champions Fiesta 2015 Final Match
527 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2015 03.05.2015
528 Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Captain New Japan, KUSHIDA, Manabu Nakanishi & Ryusuke Taguchi
529 Kota Ibushi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Sho Tanaka & Tetsuya Naito
530 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) & Cody Hall vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match
531 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
532 Kenny Omega (c) vs. Alex Shelley
533 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) & Amber Gallows vs. The Kingdom (Maria Kanellis, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett)
534 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe
535 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI)
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
536 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto

WWE Monday Night RAW #1145 04.05.2015
537 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins
WWE United States Title Match
538 John Cena (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Wrestling Hinokuni 29.04.2015
NEVER Openweight Title Match
539 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Togi Makabe

BJW 28.04.2015
540 Isamu Oshita & Tatsuo Omori vs. Toshiyuki Sakuta & Yoshihisa Uto
541 Atsushi Maruyama & Shinobu vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
Barbed Wire Board Death Match
542 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masaya Takahashi, Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu
Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match
543 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto
544 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Great Kojika
545 Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuji Hino & Yuji Okabayashi
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
546 Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2015 05.05.2015
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
547 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Cyber Kong
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
548 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & Syachihoko BOY) (c) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & Masaaki Mochizuki
Mask vs. Hair Steel Cage Survival Double Risk Six Way Match
549 CIMA vs. Kzy vs. Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Shingo Takagi vs. T-Hawk vs. YAMATO

WWE Monday Night RAW #1146 11.05.2015
550 Dean Ambrose vs. J&J Security (Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury)
551 Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow

CZW Proving Grounds 2015 09.05.2015
552 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
553 Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee
Conor Claxton's Death Match Trial Series Panes Of Glass Death Match
554 Conor Claxton vs. Danny Havoc

AWA May 31, 1986
555 Stan Hansen vs. Curt Hennig 

IMPACT Wrestling #563: Hardcore Justice 16.03.2015
Steel Pipe On A Pole Match
556 Drew Galloway vs. Low Ki

CHIKARA Afternoon Delight 06.04.2015
CHIKARA Grand Title Match
557 Icarus (c) vs. Hallowicked

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 03.05.2015
Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
558 Titan (w/Esfinge) (c) vs. El Barbaro Cavernario (w/Okumura)

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique 03.04.2015
559 Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage
560 Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee
561 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
562 Chris Hero vs. Tommy End
563 ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa
564 Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
565 Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet
PWG World Title Match
566 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

WWE Payback 2015 17.05.2015
567 Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
568 The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
569 Bray Wyatt vs. Ryback
WWE United States Title I Quit Match
570 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
571 Naomi & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
572 King Barrett vs. Neville
WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
573 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable 20.05.2015
WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match
574 Finn Balor vs. Tyler Breeze
Tag Team Match
575 Bayley & Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke & Emma
Singles Match
576 Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
577 Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella)
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
578 Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch
WWE NXT Title Match
579 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XXII - Tag 1 22.05.2015
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
580 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Yohei Komatsu
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
581 Alex Shelley vs. David Finlay Jr.
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
582 Chase Owens vs. El Barbaro Cavernario
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block B Match
583 KUSHIDA vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Juniors XXII Block A Match
584 Gedo vs. Ryusuke Taguchi

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Triumph 05.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Cruiserweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
585 Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Tanaka
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
586 Hideki Suzuki (c) vs. Ryota Hama

Dradition Fight Of Kings 11.05.2015
587 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsumi Fujinami

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Royal Battle Weekend - Tag 1 16.05.2015
WRESTLE-1 Title #1 Contender Four Way Match
588 KAI vs. Manabu Soya vs. Masayuki Kono vs. Shuji Kondo

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 19.05.2015
Lightning Match
589 Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
590 Angel de Oro, Fuego & Stuka Jr. vs. Bobby Zavala, Hechicero & Luciferno

CMLL 2015/4/28 
591 Atlantis, Blue Panther, Dragon Lee vs. ***** Casas, Shocker, Vangelis

CMLL - 03.03.2015
592 Los Divinos Laguneros (Blue Panther, Blue Panther Jr. & The Panther) vs. Puma, Tiger & Virus 

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 2015 - Tag 1 15.05.2015
593 Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)
594 ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
ROH World Television Title Match
595 Jay Lethal (w/Donovan Dijak) (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito
596 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. Roderick Strong, The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe& Mark Briscoe) & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 1 12.05.2015
597 Delirious vs. Gedo
598 KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong
599 Jay Lethal (w/J. Diesel & Truth Martini) vs. Takaaki Watanabe

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
600 Atsushi Kotoge, Taiji Ishimori & Yoshihiro Takayama vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
601 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Psycho Clown
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
602 Brian Cage vs. El Texano Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
603 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Match
604 Angelico, Drew Galloway & El Mesias vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Quarter Final Overtime Match
605 Drew Galloway vs. Johnny Mundo
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
606 ACH, Brian Cage & Moose vs. El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Semi Final Match
607 Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Match
608 ACH vs. Blue Demon Jr.
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Third Place Overtime Match
609 Brian Cage vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.





Spoiler: 6 



*JUN*

WWE Elimination Chamber 2015 31.05.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Elimination Chamber Match
610 The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
611 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Naomi vs. Paige
612 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
613 Bo Dallas vs. Neville
Intercontinental Title Elimination Chamber Match (vakant)
614 Dolph Ziggler vs. King Barrett vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
615 Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury & Kane) (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AAA Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup 24.05.2015
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Match
616 El Patron Alberto, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Johnny Mundo, Matt Hardy & Mr. Anderson
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
617 Mr. Anderson vs. Myzteziz
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
618 El Patron Alberto vs. Matt Hardy
Victoria Lucha Libre World Cup Final Overtime Match
619 Johnny Mundo vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXII - Tag 13 07.06.2015
620 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Mascara Dorada
Best Of The Super Junior XXII Final Match
621 KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
622 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 4 17.02.2000
623 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Vader

NJPW
624 Salman Hashimikov vs Bam Bam Bigelow

WCW Nitro: February 9th 1998: 
625 Goldberg vs. Steve Regal

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 1 20.02.1999
626 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Mitsuharu Misawa, Naomichi Marufuji & Yoshinari Ogawa

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 7 28.02.1999
627 Akira Taue & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Vader

AJPW Excite Series 1999 - Tag 11 06.03.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
628 Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa
Triple Crown Title Match (vakant)
629 Akira Taue vs. Vader

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
630 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 Tag 3 26.03.2000
AJPW Champion Carnival 2000 First Round Match 
631 Jun Akiyama vs Takao Omori 

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 11 23.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
632 Untouchables (Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa) (c) vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi)

WWE Money In The Bank 2015 14.06.2015
Money In The Bank Ladder Match
633 Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Neville vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
WWE Divas Title Match
634 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige
Intercontinental Title Match
635 Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show
Non Title Match
636 John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
WWE Tag Team Title Match
637 The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match
638 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Dean Ambrose

AJPW October Giant Series 1999 - Tag 17 30.10.1999
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match	
639 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Kenta Kobashi) (c) vs. NO FEAR (Takao Omori & Yoshihiro Takayama)

NOAH 3rd Great Voyage 2005 05.11.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
640 Takeshi Rikio (c) vs. Akira Taue

NOAH Winter Navigation 2005 - Tag 10 04.12.2005
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
641 Akira Taue (c) vs. Takeshi Morishima

NOAH First Navigation 2006 - Tag 10 22.01.2006
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
642 Akira Taue (c) vs. Jun Akiyama

AJPW Champion Carnival 1999 - Tag 3 28.03.1999
Champion Carnival 1999 First Round Match
643 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader

PWG DDT4 2015 22.05.2015
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
644 Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
645 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
DDT4 2015 First Round Match
646 Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 First Round Match
647 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander)
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
648 The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
DDT4 2015 Semi Final Match
649 Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Singles Match
650 Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins
PWG World Title Three Way Match
651 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero
PWG World Tag Team Title DDT4 2015 Final Match
652 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Title / ROH World Television Title Match
653 Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c)

Stardom Galaxy Stars 2015 - Tag 1
World Of Stardom Title Match
654 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

CMLL 2015-05-22 @ Arena México 
655 ***** Casas vs Dragon Lee in the 200t Leyenda de Plata final match

WWE Superstars #298 25.12.2014
656 Cesaro vs. Erick Rowan

DDT King Of DDT 2015 Tokyo 28.06.2015
657 Hoshitango, Shigehiro Irie, Shunma Katsumata & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) & Saki Akai
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
658 Kazusada Higuchi vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
King Of DDT 2015 Semi Final Match
659 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Konosuke Takeshita
660 Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Team Dream Futures(Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
661 KUDO, Masa Takanashi & MIKAMI vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Match
662 KUDO (c) vs. Ken Ohka vs. Yasu Urano
KO-D Openweight Title Match
663 Ken Ohka (c) vs. KUDO
King Of DDT 2015 Final Match
664 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
665 The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Holocausto (Electroshock, El Hijo del Pirata & La Parka Negra) vs. Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico)
Tag Team Hairs Vs. Hairs Cage Match
666 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. La Secta (Cuervo & Escoria)

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory In Nagoya 17.05.2015
DDT Extreme Title Last Man Standing Match
667 Akito (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
KO-D Openweight Title Match
668 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO





Spoiler: 7 



*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1153 29.06.2015
WWE United States Title Match
669 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

Stardom Gold May 2015 17.05.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
670 Koguma (c) vs. Star Fire
671 Chelsea vs. Meiko Satomura
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match (vakant)
672 Io Shirai vs. Nikki Storm
World Of Stardom Title Match
673 Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani

WWE Main Event #143 26.06.2015
674 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

WWE Superstars #324 25.06.2015
675 Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW Road To The New Beginning - Tag 1 30.01.2015
676 KUSHIDA & Mascara Dorada vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

DDT Audience 2015 31.05.2015
677 Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) & Saki Akai vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) & Aja Kong
678 T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Sanshiro Takagi) & Arrogant Bastards (Devin Sparks & Ric Ellis) vs. DJ Nira, Kouki Iwasaki, Tomomitsu Matsunaga & Toru Owashi
679 Kazusada Higuchi & Shunma Katsumata vs. MIKAMI & Shuji Ishikawa
680 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Happy Motel (Antonio Honda & Konosuke Takeshita) & Hiroshi Fukuda
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
681 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake)

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2015 14.06.2015
682 Dinastia, El Elegido, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Machine Rocker, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Taya Valkyrie
Alas de Oro 2015 Ten Way Match
683 Aero Star vs. Bengala vs. Daga vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Fenix vs. Laredo Kid vs. Steve Pain vs. Super Fly vs. Super Nova
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
684 El Patron Alberto (w/Blue Demon Jr.) (c) vs. Brian Cage (w/El Texano Jr.)
685 El Mesias, Johnny Mundo & Pentagon Jr. vs. La Parka, Myzteziz & Rey Mysterio Jr.

WWE Live From Tokyo: The Beast In The East 04.07.2015
686 Chris Jericho vs. Neville
WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match
687 Nikki Bella (c) vs. Paige vs. Tamina
688 Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT Title Match
689 Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate - Tag 1 ~ THE GENERATION GATE 02.07.2015
690 Dia.HEARTS (Kzy & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee & Jimmy Susumu
International Six Man Tag Team Match
691 MAD BLANKEY (Naruki Doi & YAMATO) & Masato Yoshino vs. Spiked Mohicans (CIMA & Ricochet) & Matt Sydal
Current Generation vs. New Generation Six Man Tag Team Match
692 Millenials (Eita & T-Hawk) & Big R Shimizu vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) & BxB Hulk

NJPW Dominion 7.5 05.07.2015
693 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
694 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
695 Kenny Omega (c) vs. KUSHIDA
NEVER Openweight Title Match
696 Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Tag Team Title Match
697 The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)
698 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Toru Yano
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
699 Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
700 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2003 - Tag 9
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
701 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi

NOAH Encountering Navigation 2002 - Tag 16: Come And Watch In Ariake
GHC Heavyweight Title Match
702 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Yoshinari Ogawa

Kana Produce Promania: Advance 25.02.2015
703 Kana vs. Konami Takemoto
REINA World Tag Team Title Match
704 Arisa Nakajima & Kana (c) vs. Hikaru Shida & Syuri

WAVE Second Virgin
705 Aya Mizunami vs. Yumi Ohka

IWRG Zona XXI: 2015-07-06 
706 Leo, Mike, Rafy, Teelo vs Black Terry, Dr. Cerebro, Imposible, Muerte Infernal 

CZW Dojo Wars #34 01.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
707 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Frankie Pickard

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 11.01.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
708 Maximo vs. ***** Casas (w/Zacarias)

CZW New Heights 2015 11.07.2015
CZW Wired TV Title Match
709 Joe Gacy (c) vs. Tim Donst
710 Drew Gulak vs. Nick Gage
CZW Tag Team Title Four Way Tag Team Match
711 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs. Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Young Bucks(Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1154 06.07.2015
WWE United States Title Match
712 John Cena (c) vs. Cesaro

WWE Monday Night RAW #1155 13.07.2015
WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match
713 Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE United States Title Match
714 John Cena (c) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
715 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Battleground 2015 19.07.2015
716 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Match
717 The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
WWE United States Title Match
718 John Cena (c) vs. Kevin Owens
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
719 Seth Rollins (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 1 - 20.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
720 AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
721 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi

Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2015 20.07.2015
722 Dangan Hawk (Masato Tanaka & Shingo Takagi) vs. Dia.HEARTS (Big R Shimizu & BxB Hulk)

WAR 14.01.1998
J-1 Heavyweight Championship
723 Genichiro Tenryu vs Nobutaka Araya

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 3 - 24.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
724 Doc Gallows vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax - Block A Match
725 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax Block A Match
726 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax Block A Match
727 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax Block A Match
728 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan

Caralucha Promociones (25-julio-2015)
729 Satánico vs Blue Panther, en 

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
730 Bobby Zavala, Disturbio & Virus vs. Esfinge, Guerrero Maya Jr. & ***** Casas

CMLL Super Viernes 03.07.2015
731 Diamante Azul, Ultimo Guerrero & Volador Jr. vs. La Sombra, Rush & Thunder

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
732 Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle





Spoiler: 8 



*AUG*

hair vs hair 
733 ***** CASAS vs BESTIA SALVAJE

ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII 24.07.2015
734 Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe)

NJPW Indicate Of Next 08.10.2001
735 Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Kensuke Sasaki
736 BATT (Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Muto) vs. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata

ZERO-ONE Genesis 2002 - Tag 7 23.05.2002
737 Sabu vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa

CMLL Homenaje A Dos Leyendas 2000 - Juicio Final 17.03.2000
Mask Vs. Mask
738Atlantis vs. Villano III

IWRG Zona XXI - 39. Torneo FILL 18.02.2015
739Alas de Acero vs. Aramis vs. Black Angel vs. Black Drago vs. Voltar

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla - 62. Aniversario de la Arena Puebla 20.07.2015
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
740King Jaguar (w/Police Man) vs. Lestat (w/Asturiano)

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Tour 2015 Symbol - Tag 2 12.07.2015
WRESTLE-1 Tag Team Title Match
741New Wild Order (Jun Kasai & Manabu Soya) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo)
WRESTLE-1 Title Match
742Hideki Suzuki vs. KAI

Stardom X Stardom 2015 - Tag 1 26.07.2015
World Of Stardom Title Match
743Kairi Hojo (c) vs. Meiko Satomura

AAA TripleMania XXIII 09.08.2015
744Daga, Mamba, Mini Psycho Clown & Sexy Star vs. Dinastia, Drago, Goya Kong & Pimpinela Escarlata
745Los Villanos (Villano III, Villano IV & Villano V) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown, Murder Clown & Psycho Clown)
AAA World Trios Title Three Way Match
746Los Hell Brothers (Averno, Chessman & Cibernetico) (c) vs. Angelico, Fenix & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Pentagon Jr.
747Blue Demon Jr. & La Parka vs. Electroshock & El Mesias
Hair Vs. Hair Match
748Brian Cage (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. El Patron Alberto (w/Fenix)
749Myzteziz vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

CZW Retribution 08.08.2015
CZW World Heavyweight Title Match
750BLK Jeez (c) vs. Matt Tremont

CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 27.07.2015
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
751Maximo (w/La Mascara) (c) vs. Euforia (w/Hechicero)

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.07.2015
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
752Angel de Oro (w/Fuego) (c) vs. Polvora (w/El Barbaro Cavernario)

CMLL - 21.05.1993
CMLL World Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
753Felino (c) vs. Ciclon Ramirez

AAA Sin Limite - 29.01.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
754Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL - 03.09.1997
CMLL World Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
755Dr. Wagner Jr. (c) vs. Mr. Niebla

UWA - 26.01.1992
WWF Light Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
756Pegasus Kid (c) vs. Villano III

AAA Sin Limite 21.04.1995
WWA World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
757Juventud Guerrera (c) vs. Rey Misterio Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 06.02.1993
Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match
758Heavy Metal, Picudo & Psicosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr., Super Calo & Winners

CMLL Super Viernes - 36. Aniversario De Arena Mexico - 03.04.1992
NWA World Middleweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
759Atlantis (c) vs. La Fiera
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
760American Love Machine vs. Blue Panther

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 5 26.07.2015
G1 Climax Block A Match
761Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
762Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
763Katsuyori Shibata vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
764AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
765Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 17 14.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
766Bad Luck Fale vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
767Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
768Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
769Kota Ibushi vs. Togi Makabe
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
770AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 18 15.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
771Tomoaki Honma vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
772Michael Elgin vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
773Hirooki Goto vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
774Karl Anderson vs. Satoshi Kojima
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
775Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 11.08.2015
Lightning Match
776Pegasso vs. Virus

CMLL Super Viernes 24.07.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
777La Mascara vs. Volador Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Relevos Increibles Two Out Of Three Falls Match
778Diamante Azul, Shocker & Ultimo Guerrero vs. Marco Corleone, Rey Escorpion & Thunder

CMLL - 09.07.1993
Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match
779Ciclon Ramirez vs. Felino

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 19 16.08.2015
780Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI
G1 Climax 2015 Final Match
781Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

CMLL Martes De Coliseo07.01.1997
CMLL World Mini Estrella Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
782Damiancito El Guerrero (c) vs. Cicloncito Ramirez

AAA Verano De Escandalo 2007 16.09.2007
AAA World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
783Chessman vs. El Mesias

Producciones Sanchez 14.08.2015
Two Out Of Three Falls Match
784Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Virus

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 8 01.08.2015
785Kota Ibushi, Mascara Dorada & Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Togi Makabe & Yohei Komatsu
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
786Satoshi Kojima vs. Yujiro Takahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
787Karl Anderson vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
788Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
789Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
790Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada

WWE NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn 22.08.2015
791Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
792Blake & Murphy (w/Alexa Bliss) (c) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (w/Blue Pants)
Singles Match
793Apollo Crews vs. Tye Dillinger
Singles Match
794Baron Corbin vs. Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
795Sasha Banks (c) vs. Bayley
WWE NXT Title Ladder Match
796Finn Balor (c) vs. Kevin Owens

WWE SummerSlam 2015 23.08.2015
797Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match
798The Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) (c) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
799Dolph Ziggler (w/Lana) vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
800King Barrett & Stardust vs. Neville & Stephen Amell
Intercontinental Title Triple Threat Match
801Ryback (c) vs. The Big Show vs. The Miz
802Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title / WWE United States Title Match
803John Cena (c) vs. Seth Rollins (c)
Nine Man Three Way Tag Team Elimination Match
804PCB (Becky Lynch, Charlotte & Paige) vs. Team B.A.D. (Naomi, Sasha Banks & Tamina) vs. Team Bella (Alicia Fox, Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
805Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens
806Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

WWE Monday Night RAW #1161 24.08.2015
807The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) vs. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods)
808Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns

Chilanga Mask 16.08.2015
809Astro Rey Jr., Los Fulgores (Fulgor I & Fulgor II) & Psycho Kid vs. Extreme Fly, Luz Clarita, Rey Apocalipsis & Tony Cisneros
810Dr. Cerebro vs. Virus
811Keira vs. Zeuxis

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2015 ~From DDT With Love~ 23.08.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
812Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Stalker Ichikawa
813Kota Umeda, Mao Inoue & Mizuki Watase vs. Ryota Nakatsu & Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano)
Tag Team Gauntlet Battle Royal
814Aja Kong & Makoto Oishi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno & Great Kojika vs. Hiroshi Fukuda & Yoshihiko vs. Hoshitango & Mio Shirai vs. LiLiCo & Suguru Miyatakevs. MIKAMI & Shunma Katsumata vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata & Toru Owashi) vs. Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
DDT Extreme Title Blindfold Bra Tiger Trap Match
815Antonio Honda (c) vs. Masa Takanashi
816Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tetsuya Endo
817Genichiro Tenryu, Saki Akai & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Kazusada Higuchi, Meiko Satomura & Shuji Ishikawa
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
818Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine
KO-D Tag Team Title Match
819Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (c) vs. Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi)
Singles Match
820HARASHIMA vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
821KUDO (c) vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

IWA Japan Deathmatch
822Tarzan Goto vs Cactus Jack





Spoiler: 9 



*SEP*

CMLL – 1993-10-1 
Cabellera v. Cabellera 
823Negro Casas v. La Fiera

JAPW Awaken 21.03.2015
824Chris Dickinson vs. Low Ki

NJPW New Kokugikan Densetsu ~ New Japan Pro Wrestling Explosion ~ 26.06.1990
Ten Man Two Out Of Three Falls Match
825Animal Hamaguchi, Blond Outlaws (Hiro Saito & Tatsutoshi Goto), Masanobu Kurisu & Super Strong Machine vs. Kantaro Hoshino, Kensuke Sasaki,Kuniaki Kobayashi, Riki Choshu & Shiro Koshinaka

Beyond When Satan Rules His World 26.04.2015
826Conor Claxton vs. Tracy Williams
Anything Goes Match
827Chris Dickinson vs. Nick Gage
828Ninjas With Altitude (Kitsune & Shynron) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2015 - Tag 2 13.05.2015
829Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong
ROH World Title Match
830Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Bobby Fish
831BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)) vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)

CHIKARA Storming The Castle 25.07.2015
CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
832The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (c) vs. Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly & Princess Kimberlee)

WWE NXT #161 26.08.2015
833Chad Gable, Dash Wilder, Jason Jordan & Scott Dawson vs. Colin Cassady, Enzo Amore & The Hype Bros (Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder)
834Carmella vs. Eva Marie
835Bull Dempsey vs. Elias Samson
836Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte vs. Dana Brooke vs. Emma

PWG Threemendous IV 24.07.2015
837Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
838Brian Cage vs. Johnny Gargano
839Andrew Everett vs. Rich Swann
840Tommaso Ciampa vs. Trevor Lee
841Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
842Akira Tozawa vs. Ricochet
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
843The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans

CMLL Super Viernes 23.06.1995
844Atlantis, Dos Caras & El Rayo de Jalisco Jr. vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Foreign Exchange & Miguel Perez Jr.
CMLL World Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
845Silver King (c) vs. Apolo Dantes

Lucha Underground #1.02 - Los Demonios 07.09.2014
846Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs. The Crew (Cortez Castro & Mr. Cisco)
847Chavo Guerrero Jr. & Sexy Star vs. Ivelisse & Son Of Havoc
848Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes (w/Catrina)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 30.08.2015
CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match
849Dragon Lee (w/Angel de Oro) (c) vs. Kamaitachi (w/Tiger)

WWE NXT #162 13.08.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament First Round Match
850Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs. Neville & Solomon Crowe

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Hamburg 28.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match
851Karsten Beck (c) vs. John Klinger

wXw Fans Appreciation Night 2015: Oberhausen 29.08.2015
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Three Way Match
852John Klinger (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Karsten Beck

AJPW Summer Explosion 2015 - Tag 6 29.08.2015
AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match
853Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. Ultimo Dragon
AJPW World Tag Team Title Match
854Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (c) vs. Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori)

Lucha Underground #1.03 - Crossing The Border 12.11.2014
855El Mariachi Loco vs. Mascarita Sagrada
856Mil Muertes (w/Catrina) vs. Ricky Mandel
857Drago vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 1 04.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
858Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Morgan Webster & Pete Dunne) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
859Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Nøkken & Soldier Ant) vs. Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
860Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) vs. Crown And Court (Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) &Princess Kimberlee)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
861The Blue World Order (Big Stevie Cool, Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch &Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
862Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. Dasher's Dugout (Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti))
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
863Battle Hive (Amasis & The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant)) vs. BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
864Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant) vs. The Snake Pit (Eddie Kingston, Ophidian & Shynron)
King Of Trios 2015 First Round Match
865Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & The Swamp Monster)

AJPW Champion Carnival 2009 - Tag 6 12.04.2009
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
866Kaz Hayashi vs. Satoshi Kojima
Champion Carnival 2009 Semi Final Match
867Keiji Muto vs. Minoru Suzuki
Champion Carnival 2009 Final Match
868Kaz Hayashi vs. Minoru Suzuki

NOAH Navigation With Breeze 2003 - Tag 17 06.06.2003
869Akira Taue vs. Yuji Nagata

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
870Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE NXT #131 14.01.2014
WWE NXT Title Match
871Sami Zayn (c) vs. Adrian Neville

WWE NXT #163 09.09.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
872Bull Dempsey & Tyler Breeze vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic First Round Match
873Finn Balor & Samoa Joe vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 7 29.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
874Doc Gallows vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
875Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
876Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
877AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito

K-Dojo & BJW 
Lighttubes Death Match
878TAKA Michinoku, Ito, Sasaki vs Numazawa, Takeda, Kodaka 

ROH The 100th Show
879 Six Man War 

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 2 05.09.2015
Challenge Of The Immortals Match
880Ashley Remington vs. Jaka (w/Sidney Bakabella)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
881Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
882Amasis vs. Matt Cross vs. Shynron vs. Too Cold Scorpio
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
883Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant)
Eight Man Tag Team Match
8843.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. The Flying Francis (Branden O'Connor & Matt Novak) & The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
885Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Rey de Voladores 2015 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match
886Mark Andrews vs. Mascara Purpura vs. Ophidian vs. Pinkie Sanchez
King Of Trios 2015 Quarter Final Match
887The Arcane Horde (The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Oleg The Usurper) (w/UltraMantis Black) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2015 - Tag 3 06.09.2015
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
888Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster)
King Of Trios 2015 Semi Final Match
889Team Fight Club Pro (Daniel Moloney & Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate)) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Challenge Of The Immortals Eight Man Tag Team Match
890Crown And Court (Jervis Cottonbelly, Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) & Princess Kimberlee) vs. The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) (w/Dr. Colonel Nolan Angus)
Ten Team Gauntlet Match
8913.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) vs. Argus & Mascara Purpura vs. Battleborn (Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) (w/Kevin Condron & Troll ) vs. Bee Boy & The Genetic Grasshopper vs. Blue Meanie & Simon Dean vs. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Nøkken & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Morgan Webster &Pete Dunne vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs. The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Throwbacks(Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti)
CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Title Match
892Heidi Lovelace (w/Icarus) (c) vs. The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova (w/Juan Francisco de Coronado)
Rey de Voladores 2015 Final Match
893Mark Andrews vs. Shynron
King Of Trios 2015 Final Match
894Team AAA (Aero Star, Drago & Fenix) vs. The BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

WWE Night Of Champions 2015 20.09.2015
Intercontinental Title Match
895Ryback (c) vs. Kevin Owens
Singles Match
896Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev (w/Summer Rae)
WWE Tag Team Title Match
897The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
898Nikki Bella (w/Alicia Fox & Brie Bella) (c) vs. Charlotte (w/Becky Lynch & Paige)
Six Man Tag Team Match
899Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
WWE United States Title Match
900Seth Rollins (c) vs. John Cena
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
901Seth Rollins (c) vs. Sting

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 10 04.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
902Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
903Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
904Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
905Hirooki Goto vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 12 07.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
906Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Main Event #145 11.07.2015
907Cesaro vs. Luke Harper

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 15 11.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
908Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
909Kota Ibushi vs. Toru Yano
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
910AJ Styles vs. Bad Luck Fale
G1 Climax 2015 Block A Match
911Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe

NJPW Road To Dominion - Tag 3 28.06.2015
912David Finlay vs. Jushin Thunder Liger
913Mascara Dorada vs. Yohei Komatsu
914CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

Roh gbh
915Gibson vs Danielson

Roh breakout
916Danielson vs black

AJPW Champion Carnival 2015 - Tag 10 25.04.2015
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
917Go Shiozaki vs. Yutaka Yoshie
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
918Jun Akiyama vs. Kento Miyahara
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Match
919Suwama vs. Takao Omori
Champion Carnival 2015 Block B Match
920Akebono vs. Joe Doering
Champion Carnival 2015 Block A Playoff Match
921Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama
Tag Team Match
922KENSO & The Bodyguard vs. Kengo Mashimo & Zeus
Ten Man Tag Team Match
923Evolution (Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato), Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Xceed (Kotaro Suzuki & Yohei Nakajima), SUSHI, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
Champion Carnival 2015 Final Match
924Akebono vs. Suwama

EVOLVE 37 10.01.2015
925Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
926Drew Galloway (c) vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE World Title Match)

BJW 04.01.2015
927Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Atsushi Maruyama & Ryuichi Kawakami
928Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Yuji Okabayashi
Ladder & Iron Cage Death Match
929Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba vs. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto





Spoiler: 10 



*OCT*

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 2015 23.09.2015
930David Finlay, Jay White, Manabu Nakanishi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Katsuyori Shibata, Sho Tanaka, Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
931KUSHIDA (c) vs. Kenny Omega
NEVER Openweight Title Match
932Togi Makabe (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

WWE Live From MSG: Lesnar vs. Big Show 03.10.2015
WWE Tag Team Title Match
933The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
934Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show

WWE NXT #139 18.03.2015
935Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
936Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens

WWE NXT #140 25.03.2015
WWE NXT Women's Title Match
937Sasha Banks (c) vs. Alexa Bliss
WWE NXT Title Match
938Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 2015 27.09.2015
939David Finlay & Jay White vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
940BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Kenny Omega) vs. Matt Sydal & TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima)
941Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match
942reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
943Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
944Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

WWE NXT TakeOver: Respect 07.10.2015
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
945Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semi Final Match
946Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Chad Gable & Jason Jordan
947Asuka vs. Dana Brooke (w/Emma)
948Apollo Crews vs. Tyler Breeze
Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Final Match
949Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe
WWE NXT Women's Title 30 Minute Iron Man Match
950Bayley (c) vs. Sasha Banks

WSU Power 09.05.2015
WSU Title Match
951LuFisto (c) vs. Cherry Bomb

WWE Tough Enough, August 25, 2015
952Cesaro Vs. ZZ 
953Cesaro Vs. Josh

BJW 02.02.2015
954Atsushi Maruyama & Isamu Oshita vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Toshiyuki Sakuta
Six Man Tag Team Match
955Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 1 28.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
956Aero Star vs. Brian Cage
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
957Andrew Everett vs. Biff Busick
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
958Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay
959Angelico & Jack Evans vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet)
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
960Trent vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
961Drago vs. Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
962Fenix vs. Matt Sydal
963Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr.) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 2 29.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
964Marty Scurll vs. Rich Swann
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
965Angelico vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
966Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
967Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
968Drew Gulak vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
969Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bailey
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 First Round Match
970Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Six Man Tag Team Guerrilla Warfare Match
971Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 - Tag 3 30.08.2015
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
972Brian Cage vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
973Biff Busick vs. Chris Hero
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
974Marty Scurll vs. Trevor Lee
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
975Pentagon Jr. vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
976Mike Bailey vs. Tommy End
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round Match
977Matt Sydal vs. Will Ospreay
978Angelico, Fenix & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong, Super Dragon & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
979Chris Hero vs. Jack Evans
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
980Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Semi Final Match
981Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
982Aero Star, Drew Galloway, Drew Gulak & The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Andrew Everett, Drago, Mark Andrews, Timothy Thatcher &Tommaso Ciampa
Battle Of Los Angeles 2015 Final Three Way Elimination Match
983Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling 2015 12.10.2015
984David Finlay, Jay White, Juice Robinson, Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada, Ryusuke Taguchi &Tiger Mask
985Tomoaki Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match
986Kenny Omega (c) vs. Matt Sydal
NEVER Openweight Title Match
987Togi Makabe (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii
IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
988Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
989Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. AJ Styles

WWNLive Supershow - Mercury Rising 2015 28.03.2015
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
990Drew Galloway (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (w/Ethan Page) (c)
991Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End
992Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
993Generation Next (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation

NJPW Strong Style 2001 09.04.2001
994Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Kazunari Murakami
IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
995Scott Norton (c) vs. Kazuyuki Fujita
No Rules Match
996Kensuke Sasaki vs. Shinya Hashimoto

EVOLVE 41 17.04.2015
997Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins
EVOLVE Title #1 Contendership Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
998Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher

Smash Kicks ALS 06.06.2015
999Chris Hero vs. Samoa Joe

CMLL Super Viernes 16.10.2015
Hair Vs. Hair 
1000Demus 316 (w/Akuma) vs. Shockercito (w/Ultimo Dragoncito)
1001Bobby Z, Kamaitachi & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, Guerrero Maya Jr. & Stuka Jr. (w/Ke Monito)
1002Los Ingobernables (La Sombra, Marco Corleone & Rush) vs. Maximo, Valiente & Volador Jr.
Campeon Universal Del CMLL 2015 Tournament Final 
1003Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero

RPW High Stakes 2015 15.02.2015
1004AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay

Stardom 5STAR Grand Prix 2015 - Tag 8 23.09.2015
NEO High Speed Title Match
1005Star Fire (c) vs. La Rosa Negra
1006Chelsea & Melissa vs. Alex Lee & Queen Maya
1007Act Yasukawa & Kyoko Kimura vs. Haruka Kato & Momo Watanabe
Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match
1008Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (c) vs. DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko
5STAR Grand Prix Final Match
1009Hudson Envy vs. Kairi Hojo

The Crash 02.10.2015
The Crash Cruiserweight Title Hardcore Match
1010Pentagon Jr. (c) vs. Bestia 666 (w/Damian 666)

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2015 ~ Open Championship - Tag 9 26.09.2015
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1011Akebono vs. Shuji Ishikawa
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Semi Final Match
1012Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Hino
Royal Road Tournament 2015 Final Match
1013Akebono vs. Jun Akiyama

DDT Who's Gonna Top? ~DDT Dramatic General Election 2015~ 27.09.2015
Dark DDT King Of Dark Title Match
1014Gota Ihashi (c) vs. Sanshiro Takagi
1015Gota Ihashi, Kouki Iwasaki & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Makoto Oishi, Saki Akai & Shunma Katsumata
1016Kazuki Hirata vs. Toru Owashi
1017Hiroshi Fukuda & Joey Ryan vs. Kota Umeda & Masa Takanashi
1018Golden Storm Riders (Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Ryota Nakatsu
KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match
1019#OhkaEmpire (Danshoku Dino, Ken Ohka & Super Sasadango Machine) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c)
1020Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) vs. Smile Squash (Akito, HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1021Yukio Sakaguchi (c) vs. Daisuke Sasaki

BJW 28.05.2015
BJW Tag Team Title Match
1022Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi)

EVOLVE 43 30.05.2015
1023Mike Bailey vs. TJ Perkins
1024Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1025Drew Galloway (c) vs. Biff Busick

WSU 8th Anniversary Show 21.02.2015
WSU Title Match
1026LuFisto (c) vs. Shanna
WSU Tag Team Title Match
1027The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Rick Cataldo) (c) vs. Chicks Using Nasty Tactics (Annie Social & Kimber Lee)
Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
1028Athena vs. Hania The Howling Huntress

EVOLVE 45 10.07.2015
1029Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
1030Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
1031Drew Galloway (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2015 19.07.2015
1032Konosuke Takeshita & Kota Umeda vs. Kazusada Higuchi & Toru Owashi
1033Hiroshi Fukuda & Kazuki Hirata vs. Masa Takanashi & Saki Akai vs. Hoshitango & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
1034Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & Shunma Katsumata
DDT Extreme Title Fall To The Hell Match
1035Akito (c) vs. Antonio Honda
1036HARASHIMA, KUDO & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Gorgeous Matsuno, Isami Kodaka & MIKAMI
1037Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki, Kota Ibushi & Suguru Miyatake) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) & Hideyoshi Kamitani
1038Shigehiro Irie vs. Yukio Sakaguchi

WWE Hell In A Cell 2015 25.10.2015
WWE United States Title Match
1039John Cena (c) vs. Alberto Del Rio (w/Zeb Colter)
Hell In A Cell Match
1040Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns
WWE Tag Team Title Match
1041The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (c) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
WWE Divas Title Match
1042Charlotte (c) vs. Nikki Bella
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
1043Seth Rollins (c) vs. Kane
WWE Intercontinental Title Match
1044Kevin Owens (c) vs. Ryback
Hell In A Cell Match
1045Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker

AAW Take No Prisoners 2015 01.05.2015
AAW Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match
1046Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Josh Alexander vs. Samoa Joe

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2010 Summer Vacation 25.07.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1047Daisuke Sekimoto (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT DDT Special 2010 24.10.2010
1048Antonio Honda & Kenny Omega vs. Keisuke Ishii & Yoshihiko
1049Hikaru Sato vs. Kota Ibushi
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1050HARASHIMA (c) vs. Danshoku Dino

DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 14.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1051HARASHIMA (c) vs. Hikaru Sato

DDT Non-Fix 11.17 17.11.2010
1052Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs. Shit Heart Foundation (Hikaru Sato & Tomomitsu Matsunaga)

DDT God Bless DDT 2010 28.11.2010
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1053Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Dick Togo

DDT Sweet Dreams 30.01.2011
KO-D Openweight Title / KO-D Interim Openweight Title Match Unification Match
1054Antonio Honda (c) vs. Dick Togo (c)

DDT Into The Fight 2011 27.02.2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1055Dick Togo (c) vs. HARASHIMA

DDT Judgement 2011
KO-D Openweight Title Match
1056Dick Togo (c) vs. Kota Ibushi

03-01-97
1057TogovsYakushiji

AAA Heroes Inmortales IX 04.10.2015
AAA Reina de Reinas Title Five Way Match
1058Taya Valkyrie (c) vs. Goya Kong vs. Lady Shani vs. La Hiedra vs. Maravilla
AAA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match
1059Los Perros del Mal (Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr.) (c) vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Daga & Steve Pain
Tag Team Match
1060Brian Cage & El Mesias vs. Drago & Fenix
Copa Antonio Pena 2015 Royal Rumble Match
1061Aero Star vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Cibernetico vs. Electroshock vs. Hijo de Pirata Morgan vs. La Parka vs. Nino Hamburguesa vs.Taurus
Six Man Tag Team Match
1062El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Myzteziz vs. Garza Jr., Psycho Clown & Rey Mysterio Jr.
AAA World Heavyweight Title Match
1063El Patron Alberto (w/Psycho Clown) (c) vs. Johnny Mundo (w/Brian Cage)





Spoiler: 11 



*Nov*

AAA Sin Limite 17.01.2010
1064La Secta (Cuervo, Escoria, Espiritu & Ozz) vs. Los Vipers (Amnesia, Black Abyss, Histeria & Psicosis)
1065Extreme Tiger & Jack Evans vs. La Hermandad Extrema (Joe Lider & Nicho el Millonario)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2015
Open The Twin Gate Title Match
1066 Monster Express (Masato Yoshino & T-Hawk) vs. VerserK (Naruki Doi & YAMATO)
Open The Dream Gate Title Match
1067Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki

AAA Sin Limite 31.08.2015
1068Aero Star, Argenis & Bengala vs. Daga, Hijo de Pirata Morgan & Steve Pain
AAA Latin America Title Match
1069Chessman (w/Pentagon Jr.) (c) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Jack Evans)
1070Australian Suicide, Super Nova & Venum vs. Carta Brava Jr., Machine Rocker & Super Fly
1071El Mesias & Myzteziz vs. Fenix & Rey Mysterio Jr.

PWG FEAR 10.12.2011
1072Dick Togo vs. El Generico
PWG World Tag Team Title Guerrilla Warfare Match
1073The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Appetite For Destruction (Kevin Steen & Super Dragon)

NJPW Power Struggle 2015 07.11.2015
1047EVIL vs. Hirooki Goto
Super Junior Tag Tournament 2015 Final Match
1075Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Roppongi Vice (Beretta & Rocky Romero)
NEVER Openweight Title Match
1076Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma
Tag Team Match
1077CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata
IWGP Intercontinental Title Match
1078Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Karl Anderson

ZERO1 Change The World 11.10.2015
ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match
1079Kohei Sato (c) vs. James Raideen

K-DOJO Club-K Super In Korakuen 01.11.2015
UWA World Middleweight Title Match
1080Kaji Tomato (c) vs. Hiro Tonai
Independent Junior Heavyweight Title Match
1081Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Shiori Asahi
STRONGEST-K Tag Team Title Match
1082Kengo Mashimo & Yuki Sato (c) vs. Kotaro Yoshino & Taishi Takizawa
STRONGEST-K Title Match
1083Tank Nagai (c) vs. TAKA Michinoku

ROH Best In The World 2015
ROH World Tag Team Title No Disqualification Match
1084The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)

FWE XIX: Hennigan Vs. Styles 11.03.2015
FWE World Heavyweight Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
1085John Hennigan (c) vs. AJ Styles

EVOLVE 49 17.10.2015
1086Jonathan Gresham vs. Matt Riddle
1087Chris Dickinson vs. Tracy Williams

WWE NXT #171 22.10.2015
WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1088The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (c) vs. Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson

Stardom Appeal The Heat 2015 11.10.2015
1089Act Yasukawa vs. Kairi Hojo
NEO High Speed Title Match
1090La Rosa Negra (c) vs. Mayu Iwatani
Wonder Of Stardom Title Match
1091Io Shirai (c) vs. Dark Angel

2010.02.01 AAA Sin Limite Tehuacan
1092El Mesias vs. Takeshi Morishima

Stardom Goddesses Of Stardom 2015 25.10.2015
1093Hiroyo Matsumoto & Santana Garrett vs. Thunder Rock (Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani)

PDM on TVC Deportes 17.01.2010
1094Black Thunder & Mini Mr. Aguila vs. Celestial & Turbo

Tenryu Project Genichiro Tenryu Retirement ~ Revolution FINAL 15.11.2015
1095Kikutaro & The Winger vs. Ricky Fuji & Sanshiro Takagi
1096DASH Chisako & Sendai Sachiko vs. Cassandra Miyagi & Meiko Satomura
1097Arashi & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Taiyo Kea & Yuto Aijima
1098Kazunari Murakami & Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama
1099Akitoshi Saito & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Riki Choshu & Tomohiro Ishii
1100Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Suwama & Yuji Okabayashi
1101Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo)

WWF Survivor Series 1996 17.11.1996
Survivor Series Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1102Doug Furnas, Philip LaFon & The Godwinns (Henry O. Godwinn & Phineas I. Godwinn) (w/Hillbilly Jim) vs. Owen Hart, The British Bulldog & The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) (w/Clarence Mason)
WWF World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
1103Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin
WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
1104Shawn Michaels (w/Jose Lothario) (c) vs. Sycho Sid

EVOLVE 51 06.11.2015
1105Drew Gulak vs. Matt Riddle

EVOLVE 52 07.11.2015
1106Matt Riddle vs. Tracy Williams (w/Drew Gulak)
EVOLVE Title Match
1107Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Drew Galloway

WWE Survivor Series 2015 22.11.2015
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
1108Alberto Del Rio (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Semi Final Match
1109Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens
Survivor Series Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1110King Barrett, Sheamus & The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) vs. Ryback, The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
WWE Divas Title Match
1111Charlotte (c) vs. Paige
1112Dolph Ziggler vs. Tyler Breeze (w/Summer Rae)
1113The Brothers Of Destruction (Kane & The Undertaker) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) (w/Braun Strowman)
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant)
1114Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns
WWE World Heavyweight Title Match
1115Roman Reigns (c) vs. Sheamus

AAA 02.11.2015
1116Angelico, Garza Jr. & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr.
1117Electroshock, Fenix & Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr., El Zorro & Taurus

NJPW World Tag League 2015 - Tag 1 21.11.2015
World Tag League 2015 Block B Match
1118CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata

AAA Sin Limite 17.10.2015
1119Aero Star, Australian Suicide, Mr. 450 & Speedball vs. Daga, Demon Rocker, Hijo de Pirata Morgan & Steve Pain
1120Angelico, Garza Jr. & Jack Evans vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, El Texano Jr. & Taurus

Sendai Girls Stardom vs. Sendai Girls 12.11.2015
12 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
1121Cassandra Miyagi, Chihiro Hashimoto, DASH Chisako, Meiko Satomura, Mika Iwata & Sendai Sachiko vs. Hiromi Mimura, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, Kris Wolf,Mayu Iwatani & Momo Watanabe

WWE Main Event #163 10.11.2015
1122Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks (w/Naomi & Tamina)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1173 16.11.2015
WWE World Heavyweight Title Tournament Quarter Final Match
1123Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns

PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock And Shock The Nation 26.06.2015
1124The Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
1125Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher
PWG World Title Match
1126Roderick Strong (c) vs. Mike Bailey
1127Brian Cage vs. John Silver
1128Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
PWG World Tag Team Title Match
1129Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)





Spoiler: 12 



*Dec*

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 14 09.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1130Shinsuke Nakamura.vs..Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1131Hirooki Goto.vs..Tomohiro Ishii

DDT #OhkaEmpire Produce "Muscle Mates 2015" 17.11.2015
1132HARASHIMA.&.Ken Ohka.vs..Hiroshi Tanahashi.&.Yohei Komatsu

SEMex. IN SHINJUKU FACE VOL.2.10.08.2015
1133Yoshinari Ogawa, Zack Sabre Jr. & Super Crazy vs. Takashi Sugiura, Akitoshi Saito & Mikey Nicholls

Chilanga Mask 16.08.2015
1134Blue Panther.vs..Trauma II
1135Guerrero Maya.vs..Guerrero Maya Jr.
1136Avisman.&.Caifan.vs..Hechicero.&.Ultimo Guerrero
1137Pagano.vs..Trauma I

AAA Sin Limite 08.02.2015
1138Myzteziz.vs..Perro Aguayo Jr.

WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2015 13.12.2015
WWE Tag Team Title.Triple Threat Ladder Match
1139The New Day.(Big E.&.Kofi Kingston) (w/Xavier Woods) (c) vs..The Lucha Dragons.(Kalisto.&.Sin Cara) vs..The Usos.(Jey Uso.&.Jimmy Uso)
Eight Man Tag Team Tables Elimination Match
1140Team Extreme.(Bubba Ray Dudley,.D-Von Dudley,.Rhyno.&.Tommy Dreamer) vs..The Wyatt Family.(Braun Strowman,.Bray Wyatt,.Erick Rowan.&Luke Harper)
WWE Intercontinental Title.Match
1141Kevin Owens.(c) vs..Dean Ambrose
WWE World Heavyweight Title.Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match
1142Sheamus.(c) vs..Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 16 12.08.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1143Hirooki Goto.vs..Michael Elgin
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1144Kazuchika Okada.vs..Yuji Nagata
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1145Tomoaki Honma.vs..Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1177 14.12.2015
Eight Man Tag Team Extreme Rules Match
1146Rhyno,.The Dudley Boyz.(Bubba Ray Dudley.&.D-Von Dudley) &.Tommy Dreamer.vs..The Wyatt Family.(Braun Strowman,.Bray Wyatt,.Erick Rowan.&Luke Harper)
WWE World Heavyweight Title.Match
1147Sheamus.(c) vs..Roman Reigns

WWE NXT TakeOver: London 16.12.2015
1148Asuka.vs..Emma.(w/Dana Brooke)
WWE NXT Tag Team Title.Match
1149Dash Wilder.&.Scott Dawson.(c) vs..Colin Cassady.&.Enzo Amore.(w/Carmella)
1150Apollo Crews.vs..Baron Corbin
WWE NXT Women's Title.Match
1151Bayley.(c) vs..Nia Jax
WWE NXT Title.Match
1152Finn Balor.(c) vs..Samoa Joe

EVOLVE 50 18.10.2015
1153Chris Dickinson.vs. Matt Riddle
EVOLVE Title.Match
1154Timothy Thatcher.(c) vs..Trevor Lee

EVOLVE 44 31.05.2015
1155Biff Busick.vs..Mike Bailey
EVOLVE Title.Match
1156Drew Galloway.(c) vs..Roderick Strong

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 2 23.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1157Satoshi Kojima.vs..Tomohiro Ishii
G1 Climax Block B Match
1158Tomoaki Honma.vs..Yuji Nagata

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2015 ~ NOSAWA Rongai 20th Anniversary Show 01.12.2015
1159Alexander Otsuka,.Hideki Suzuki.& Takuya Kai vs..Kotaro Nasu, Ryo Kawamura &.Tomohiko Hashimoto
1160Kazunari Murakami.&.Minoru Suzuki.vs..Suguru Miyatake.&.Yoshihiro Takayama

CMLL Sin Salida 2015 17.07.2015
1161Atlantis,.Diamante Azul.&.Volador Jr..vs..Los Indeseables.(La Sombra,.Marco Corleone.&.Rush)
Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match
1162Rey Escorpion.vs..Ultimo Guerrero

NJPW Wrestling World 2015 In Taiwan 18.10.2015
1163David Finlay.vs..KUSHIDA

NJPW World Tag League 2015 - Tag 13 06.12.2015
World Tag League 2015 Block B Match
1164BULLET CLUB.(Doc Gallows.&.Karl Anderson) vs..CHAOS.(Shinsuke Nakamura.&.Tomohiro Ishii)
World Tag League 2015 Block B Match
1165Hirooki Goto.&.Katsuyori Shibata.vs..Los Ingobernables de Japon.(EVIL.&.Tetsuya Naito)

CZW Cage Of Death XVII 12.12.2015
CZW Wired TV Title.Match
1166Joey Janela.(c) vs..Lio Rush

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 6 28.07.2015
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1167Hirooki Goto.vs..Tomoaki Honma
G1 Climax 2015 Block B Match
1168Karl Anderson.vs..Tomohiro Ishii

CMLL Super Viernes 14.08.2015
1169Demus 316,.Mercurio.&.Pequeno Violencia.vs..Shockercito,.Stukita.&.Ultimo Dragoncito
1170Atlantis,.Maximo.&.Valiente.vs..Los Ingobernables.(La Mascara,.La Sombra.&.Rush)

DDT Osaka Octopus 2015 28.11.2015
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match
1171 Cherry.(c) vs..Kikutaro
Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal
1172 Kikutaro.(c) vs..Cherry.vs..Gota Ihashi.vs..Kazuki Hirata.vs. Kiai Ryuuken Ecchan vs..Makoto Oishi.vs..Masa Takanashi.vs..Saki Akai.vs..Shunma Katsumata.vs..Suguru Miyatake.vs..Toru Owashi.vs. Yoshihiko
DDT Extreme Title.UWF & Hybrid Rules Match
1173 Antonio Honda.(c) vs..Kendo Kashin
1174 Brahman Brothers.(Brahman Kei.&.Brahman Shu) &.Danshoku Dino.vs..Happy Motel.(Hiroshi Fukuda.&.Tetsuya Endo) &.Joey Ryan
1175 Shigehiro Irie.vs..Yuji Okabayashi
1176 HARASHIMA.vs..Konosuke Takeshita
KO-D Openweight Title.Match
1177 Yukio Sakaguchi.(c) vs..Isami Kodaka

Stardom Goddesses Of Stardom - Tag 3 15.11.2015
NWA World Women's Title.Match
1178 Santana Garrett.(c) vs. Holidead
World Of Stardom Title.Match
1179Meiko Satomura.(c) vs..Mayu Iwatani

NJPW World Tag League 2015 - Tag 14 09.12.2015
World Tag League 2015 Final Match
1180 Great Bash Heel.(Togi Makabe.&.Tomoaki Honma) vs..Los Ingobernables de Japon.(EVIL.&.Tetsuya Naito)

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome 2016 - Tag 6 19.12.2015
CMLL World Welterweight Title.Match
1181 Mascara Dorada.(c) vs..BUSHI

CHIKARA Top Banana 05.12.2015
Torneo Cibernetico 16 Man Elimination Match
1182 Dasher Hatfield,.Heidi Lovelace,.N_R_G.(Hype Rockwell.&.Race Jaxon),.Amasis,.Oleg The Usurper,.The Estonian FarmerFrog.&.Worker Ant.vs..The United Nations.(Juan Francisco de Coronado,.Mr. Azerbaijan,.Prakash Sabar,.The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova),.Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes.(Jakob Hammermeier.&.Pinkie Sanchez),.Mark Angelosetti.& Wani
CHIKARA Grand Title.Match
1183 Hallowicked.(c) vs..Kimber Lee

NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Tag 19 16.08.2015
IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title.Match
1184 KUSHIDA.(c) vs..Ricochet

ROH Final Battle 2015 18.12.2015
Grudge Match
1185 Adam Cole.vs..Kyle O'Reilly

BJW Big Japan Death Vegas 2015 20.12.2015
BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
1186Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani



Total: *1186*


----------

